# Google Android users clubhouse



## crazy pyro (Nov 15, 2009)

Post your android discussions and app reccomendations here.
First question being: What's a decent client for windows live messenger on android? 
I've just got an android based phone so I'll try and give people a hand with it although I'm still figuring the OS out for myself.
Member list has not been modified in the last year or so due to school work etc getting in the way, I won't add more people as I don't check the forums any more often than once a fortnight now so I'm inevitably going to miss people asking me to add them to the club, if I'm on anyway and you've sent me a PM I'll add you.

Member list:
Crazy Pyro- T-Mobile Pulse started use 15/11/09
King Wookie- HTC Dream started use around 1/10/09 met floor, was replaced with HTC Desire
Naelex- HTC Hero Started use 22/10/09
T77Snapshot- HTC Dream (T-Mobile G1) started use 10/10/09
1Freedude- T-mobile Vibrant
Dannibusx-HTC Dream
DrPepper- HTC Hero
Mlee49- HTC Dream
Erocker- HTC Incredible
Vulkan Bros- HTC Desire
Bo$$-Nexus One
Kovoet- Galaxy S
Techtu- Samsung Galaxy Apollo
Arciks- HTC Desire

Apps reccomendations:
Pyro:
Quick uninstaller
Scientific calculator
Manga Droid
Advanced Task Killer free
Dolphin browser
Facebook
Google Listen
Solitaire
Calvin and Hobbes
TV Guide (This may only be useful in the UK but it certainly works great over here)
Naelex:
eBuddy (Even following the link on their website on my phone gives me a 404 error so details of getting hold of thise would be great.

Taskpanel
Wheres My Droid
AK Notepad
Quick Uninstaller
ASTRO (File Manager)
Power Manager (bloody awesome but not free)
Randy Marsh soundboard

T77Snapshot:
Weather bug
Ring droid
Barcode Scanner

King Wookie:
Flashlight (what it says)
Astrid (really well featured task/project manager.)
Bubble (turns your phone into a spirit level)
Keeper (for passwords)
SMS Backup (I get shift notifications from work via sms)
Spare parts (unlocks more settings on the phone)
Toggle settings (gives you most of your needed controls in 1 widget)

Useful links:
http://www.androidguys.com/ - Good blog with lots of information on Android.
http://forums.androidandme.com/


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 15, 2009)

You can sign me up.
Using a HTC Dream for about 6 weeks.
I'll post some links when I get home, but browsing the marketplace is a good place to start.
Sorry, I skype, and don't really use live messenger, so don't know any apps off hand.
But considering there are over 5000 apps available, I'm sure there is something.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 15, 2009)

It's more the sheer volume of apps that's the issue here, that and only having had half an hour to look so far.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 15, 2009)

What I've found so far:

http://www.androidguys.com/
http://forums.androidandme.com/

Not much, but hope you find something useful there.


----------



## Naelex (Nov 16, 2009)

I got an HTC Hero a few weeks ago (22/10) and am absolutely loving it so far,
as for WLM i use eBuddy, lets you chat on facebook, yahoo and others as well.

Some apps i'd recommend:

Taskpanel
Wheres My Droid
AK Notepad
Quick Uninstaller
ASTRO (File Manager)
Power Manager (bloody awesome but not free)
Randy Marsh soundboard


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers for that Naelex, I'll give it a go tonight as I have a feeling none of my contacts will be online during the day (little thing called school...)


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2009)

Add me please I've been an HTC Dream (T-Mobile G1) user since Oct. 10th of this year. This is my first smart phone and I love every minute of it. I haven't had the phone that long so I don't have a lot of apps yet. A couple I can recommend is the "WeatherBug": uses you gps to find your location and give you weather updates plus the 5 day forecast and more...Or Ringdroid: switch allows you to edit your mp3 songs to create a custom ringtone. Another cool app is the Barcode Scanner: this one can be handy when shopping at a retail store and finding the best price online for that particular product.  I will be back with more to feed the fire of this hot new club!


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 17, 2009)

I've made a few changes to the main post, added a picture provided by T77snapshot, added reccomendations and useful links.
T77, I wasn't aware that a "Pentuim4" series of processors existed!
I'm going to be fairly busy over the next few days with work but if there are any suggestions that come up for the first post add them here and I'll get round to them in due course.


----------



## Naelex (Nov 17, 2009)

Another awesome app i forgot about: Gmote

http://www.gmote.org/

lets you use your phone as a remote for your computer! and it's free 

edit: download ebuddy through the android Market, if it doesn't work you can scan a barcode off your monitor to install it also


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2009)

Some of my favourite apps:

Flashlight (what it says)
Astrid (really well featured task/project manager.)
Bubble (turns your phone into a spirit level)
Keeper (for passwords)
SMS Backup (I get shift notifications from work via sms)
Spare parts (unlocks more settings on the phone)
Toggle settings (gives you most of your needed controls in 1 widget)


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2009)

*Warning!*

Starbucks is evil! 

Do not use their free AT&T wifi connection, you will receive spam through your 3G network. While getting some coffee I connected to the wireless router and then opened my favorite website TPU. Later that night while my wifi was turned off I went to browse TPU and I was redirected to the Starbucks webpage. This never happened on any other website, just the first one I visited while I was using their network. When using their wireless connection they were able to re-route my ip to their advertising website every time. It's like getting spyware on your phone! This went on for 3 days before I figured out how too get rid of it. Just delete all your history/cache data and that fixed the problem.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 19, 2009)

Cheers for that, I'll say if National Express East Coast trains do the same thing once I'm on one (not for another month but it might help someone)


----------



## Naelex (Jan 23, 2010)

Just came across a MUST have android app, it's 15 euros a year usually but free for life if you get it by 31st january!

Wavesecure is offering free lifetime membership to Andriod users who download it from the marketplace before January 31st. This is a great program that helps you secure and track down a lost or stolen phone.
From the WaveSecure website:

WaveSecure is an award-winning mobile security service that lets users protect their phones, data and privacy in the event of theft. With WaveSecure, you’ll never have to worry about losing phones again.

    * Track down your phone’s location and who is using it
    * Lock down your phone remotely, make it worthless to the thief
    * Backup all your data, automatically and securely
    * Wipe out your data remotely, protect your privacy



```
www.wavesecure.com

http://www.thisandroidlife.com/2009/10/review-wavesecure-updated.html
```





Use a Barcode scanner or search in the android Market


----------



## human_error (Jan 24, 2010)

ooo sign me up!

im on a nexus one and lovin' it (using since ~13th Jan thanks to google not shipping UK orders made before 10pm gmt on the 5th jan properly :shadedshu)

My fav apps are:
-shopsavvy (scan barcode and it finds product's cheapest price online and in any stores near your gps location too - amazing app but doesnt work on things like food, works great on dvds and games though)
-gameboid (game boy advanced emulator - works really nicely and have some gameboy game roms on my sd card)
-google goggles (take a photo of something, google tries to figure out what it is - works best on scanning business cards in - reads the data into contact savable information).
-shazam (listens to part of a music track and tells you what the song is, then provides youtube and amazon links to the song)
-carr matey (free pirate themed car locator - brilliant)
-zombie, run! (gps based maps game where you set a point to get to and it spawns zombies on your route - you have to make it to your destination without being killed)
-flight director (good little flight control tower game)
-layar (using camera, compass and gps shows you where certain shops/services are near you - good for finding pubs/food places on the go as you can see distance and direction of the place through the screen - give it a go) 
-my tracks (tracks routes you take with gps and tells you the distance, average speed etc - i use it when walking my dogs so i know how much exercise i get).
-twitdroid (decent twitter app)
-advanced task manager (good for quickly ending all applications running other than those you exclude)
-movies (gives info on movies out at the cinema - can see reviews, trailers and find local cinemas showing it (giving times for showing as well) - must have for any movie lover).
-weather widgets (very good for non sense ui phones - flip clock and animated weather forecast)

the only ones i had to pay for above are gameboid, flight director, weather widgets and twitdroid - most have a free option with less features but to be honest they are so cheap i bought them. All the apps also work great in the UK (and so i assume work internationally as none are uk specific). Yeah i have a lot of favourite apps, but i have 3x that many installed atm 

i also have the hacked google maps (not requiring root - my phone's unrooted) which allows you to run google turn-by-turn navigation outside the US - works very well here in the UK, just gotta tune the voice synthesis and it's perfect  there's a good little guide on how to get it working http://jkkmobile.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-google-navigation-turn-by-turn.html and i use the nav launcher app to launch the hacked navigation (much easier than doing it manually).


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of an app that allows you to text someone without minimizing or closing your web browers? Like having the messenger option in the top drop down bar, so it doesn't interfear with your webpages.


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 23, 2010)

T-mobile vibrant.  More details to come.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 24, 2010)

I had no idea there was an Android Clubhouse.  I use an HTC Dream/G1.  The best phone I have ever owned and I am definitely getting another Android phone when I upgrade.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, update time. My Dream had a high speed collision with the floor on the weekend, and so today it was replaced with the new HTC Desire. 1Ghz snapdragon processor, and Android 2.1.

I no longer have any form of iPhone envy or desire. Awesome phone!


----------



## Naelex (Jul 28, 2010)

Stiill using my Hero running 2.1 (VillainROM 12) and absolutely loving it, thinking of updating to Froyo (2.2) but think i'll wait till it's a tad more bug free. Android ftw!


----------



## Darknova (Jul 28, 2010)

Dell Streak  (4th June 2010)

Love this badboy, 5inch screen, unlimited data. It's my mobile internet device.

For anyone thinking of getting a Streak, REPLACE the inbuilt keyboard, it sucks. I replaced it with Swype which is far far better.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2010)

HTC Incredible since release date here! I probably browse TPU more often on this than I do on computers. Been a long time fan of WinMo but am SO glad I switched to Android!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 28, 2010)

Add me in I have an HTC Hero. Love Android quite alot.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2010)

G1 here since Aug 2009.

Best apps:
Weather Bug(24/7)
Pandora
Google Maps(must have)
Calculus Tools(must have for college math students; its basically a TI83)
Documents to go(reads .doc docx, ect)
Movies
Astro
Alarm Clock
Ringdroid
PdaNet(teathering)

For more on teathering your G1/Andriod to your laptop for 3G coverage/signal:

http://www.junefabrics.com/android/


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 29, 2010)

Darknova said:


> Dell Streak  (4th June 2010)
> 
> Love this badboy, 5inch screen, unlimited data. It's my mobile internet device.
> 
> For anyone thinking of getting a Streak, REPLACE the inbuilt keyboard, it sucks. I replaced it with Swype which is far far better.



I have my eyes on this phone.  It's big, but hell, it's sexy too.

Might have to call myself Captain Compensator if I get one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2010)

Throw me in the mix also. Motorola Droid. 

Is it bad when you can't even remember all of the apps you have installed?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just thought I'd share this with you:








http://www.tweaktown.com/news/16210...paign=Feed:+TweaktownNewsRss+(TweakTown+News)


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2010)

I use the HTC Incredible. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggm5nUe1jCE

As for apps that don't come with the phone, I use:

Local news/weather app
FM Radio (I think this came with it)
Pandora
EasyTether (freaking great!)

Internet works great on the phone so I use that instead of most web based apps.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm impatiently waiting for my local carrier to roll out the HTC Desire, which one of the guys in the know tipped me was coming "this fall sometime."  Hate waiting!


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 29, 2010)

> The message is that Android users want to piss on Apple.



Thanks!  

I almost didn't revive this thread.  Seems like TPU likes 'em some Android.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2010)

1freedude said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I almost didn't revive this thread.  Seems like TPU likes 'em some Android.



I absolutely love android. Favourite mobile OS of all time so far


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 29, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I absolutely love android. Favourite mobile OS of all time so far



Hey, even have a dedicated Mac addict looking for the desire to replace his stolen iphone.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 29, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I have my eyes on this phone.  It's big, but hell, it's sexy too.
> 
> Might have to call myself Captain Compensator if I get one.



It's gorgeous, kinda heavy though, but IMO worth every penny.



DrPepper said:


> I absolutely love android. Favourite mobile OS of all time so far



Heh, you've not used webOS then, shame the phones are such crappy build quality (I own 2) :\


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2010)

Darknova said:


> It's gorgeous, kinda heavy though, but IMO worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, you've not used webOS then, shame the phones are such crappy build quality (I own 2) :\



Only complaint I have with my Hero is the crappy camera.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 29, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Only complaint I have with my Hero is the crappy camera.



To be fair though, I've yet to find a truely good mobile camera, even the 5MP on my Streak isn't that good.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 29, 2010)

The useless battery life is what I dislike about mine, it's the mutt's nuts apart from that though! I've added most of the people to the list who've posted, erocker's getting added in a minute.
Edit: That T-Shirt is super awesome!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2010)

Darknova said:


> To be fair though, I've yet to find a truely good mobile camera, even the 5MP on my Streak isn't that good.



My pal has a samsung thingymajigger and it has a great camera on it. Not amazing but still is pretty good.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 29, 2010)

I use HTC Desire

Apps:
AppBrain Marked (instead of Android Marked)
Endomondo (Track your movements)
Astro File Manager
Barcode Scanner
Google Talk (IM Client)
Jorte (Calender)
CoPilot (Navigation)
³ (aka Cubed) music player. (3D music Player from Filipe Abrantes)
Launcher: LauncherPro
FxCamera


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 29, 2010)

Darknova said:


> Heh, you've not used webOS then, shame the phones are such crappy build quality (I own 2) :\



+1.  I was 7th in line 6 june 2009 to get the pre.  webOS is great.  Phone was POS.  I can't wait to see what HP does with palm.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 29, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> My pal has a samsung thingymajigger and it has a great camera on it. Not amazing but still is pretty good.



The Moto ZN5 (Kodak 5MP) was also a decent camera, but they still can't beat proper cameras. I can't wait until wide-aperture lenses find their way on to phones 



1freedude said:


> +1.  I was 7th in line 6 june 2009 to get the pre.  webOS is great.  Phone was POS.  I can't wait to see what HP does with palm.



Haha, I got 2 Pre's (Selling one) and I still use my Pre as my main phone, webOS is just too nice an OS for me to give up.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2010)

Darknova said:


> The Moto ZN5 (Kodak 5MP) was also a decent camera, but they still can't beat proper cameras. I can't wait until wide-aperture lenses find their way on to phones



They should start selling professional camera's with phone's built into them imo  Since size isn't that much of an issue it could work.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 29, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> They should start selling professional camera's with phone's built into them imo  Since size isn't that much of an issue it could work.



Hahah, that could work, would be very popular with journalists/paparazzi


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2010)

Darknova said:


> Hahah, that could work, would be very popular with journalists/paparazzi



Yeah imagine taking a picture and talking on the phone at the same time


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll be joining you lot once the Droid X has been released in the UK. If it doesn't get released in the UK I'll have to decide on the Galaxy S I9000 or something else, any recommendations?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2010)

Figured I'd repost this here from AndroidForums, for anyone who wants a look at my phone. It now has an SGP Crystal Clear screen protector on it instead of that POS verizon one. 

Unfortunately, editing posts over there doesn't spit out code, so I couldn't copy/paste it over here:

http://androidforums.com/accessorie...one-red-black-gradient-case-3.html#post735926


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 29, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> They should start selling professional camera's with phone's built into them imo  Since size isn't that much of an issue it could work.



My brother inlaw (from Manchester) has a Samsung Memoir.  He is a professional film editor yet he loves this camera with a phone in it.

EDit   I just found out the memoir uses TW. no wonder he can zoom around my phone.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2010)

I think my friend has the samsung omnia. The features on the camera are superb and the quality and smoothness is amazing.


----------



## Naelex (Jul 29, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll be joining you lot once the Droid X has been released in the UK. If it doesn't get released in the UK I'll have to decide on the Galaxy S I9000 or something else, any recommendations?



No idea about the droid x (tho it's an awesome phone) but the galaxy S is imo the best android smart phone in the uk atm. However we should be seeing 1.5ghz phones soon and maybe even 2ghz by the end of the year so might be worth waiting a bit more.

just hope the next wave of phones actually all get released in the uk :/ (wish i had an evo 4g )


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 29, 2010)

Naelex said:


> ...but the galaxy S is imo the best android smart phone in the uk atm. However we should be seeing 1.5ghz phones soon and maybe even :/
> 
> (wish i had an evo 4g )



You don't wish you had a evo4g.  The _only_ good thing about that phone is the wimax radio.   Snapdragon v Hummingbird in the galaxy S.  I agree with you about the galaxy s (the vibrant is a galaxy s).


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 2, 2010)

While this is 1 sites opinion, it is nice owning the top rated phone.

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...-best-mobile-phones-in-the-world-today-645440


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I always like seeing what the rest of the world has to offer in tech, but it's usually much more scattered information than this. And I like the winner choice 

Anybody else notice that they chose majority Android phones? I'm so excited for Android and its future!


----------



## lemode (Aug 5, 2010)

There have been quite a few phone OS’s over the years and obviously things keep getting better and better. I have an iPhone as my personal cell and I have whatever I want through work…as long as it’s on the Verizon network. I’ve bounced from the Droid to the Incredible now to the Droid X and I absolutely love the Droid X. Best version so far. My friends wife steals my Droid X whenever I leave it out around their house…she says her T-Mobile G1 isn’t sh*t compaired to the Droid X.

Also Danish, I can’t believe you were a fan of WinMo…so awful!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

I was a hardcore WinMo fan. A few years ago, it was the only phone I could get without a data plan that had a decent calendar sync. Now that Android caught up and I have a job I'm all Android.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm finding it hard to hold out and I'm currently hovering over the order button for a Galaxy S. It looks as if Froyo will be coming out for the S at the end of September, anyone here using a 2.1 Galaxy S?


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Aug 5, 2010)

Droid Incredible Here.

PDAnet works great.
Ringdroid great
Zedge for random ringtones.
Dolphin HD browser


----------



## in2ition (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in. HTC Legend user.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow just realised my Hero was on version 1.7 or something like that LOL updated it and its friggin awesomer.


----------



## netieb (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi I now have an android phone too. I have a  LG GT540 Optimus


----------



## netieb (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone try the barcode scanner app and scan my avatar ^^


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, can I join?  I am using a Droid Eris running 2.1 on Verizon.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2010)

netieb said:


> Someone try the barcode scanner app and scan my avatar ^^



That's quite cool was that a custom barcode maker or something ?


----------



## netieb (Aug 8, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> That's quite cool was that a custom barcode maker or something ?



You won sir. 

Yes its a barcode maker I used for it, just thought it would be funny^^

Try yourself
http://barcode.tec-it.com/barcode-generator.aspx?LANG=en


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2010)

Sweet, stuff I get to try come next week.. Hoping to get my Driod Incredible next week..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone here with Verizon know of a way to avoid or reduce the Must Have $30 extra per month for internet? Was going to get a Devour but the extra per month would make our Family Plan Bill to much.


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a Galaxy S Samsung here in the UK and im loving it , I believe its the vibrant or captivate in the US. This is my first android mobile and i must say its very well developed tho it is missing a camera flash , I cant wait to see what the 2.2 froyo update brings to it .

apps installed 


Facebook 
msn talk 
smart monitor - task and resource monitor
shazam - music finder 
flashlight
quadrant standard - benchmark
bump- file sharing
bar code scanner 
currency convertor 
converter - unit converter 
Toss it - paper ball game 
real black jack - cos im crap at the real thing 
solitaire 
spare parts 
poke a mole - makes the GF laugh 
wheres my droid


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you rooted your Galaxy S at all Iisburnni?


----------



## netieb (Aug 8, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you rooted your Galaxy S at all Iisburnni?



Rooted what do you mean?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a Linux term by default and as Android is built on Linux it basically means - allowing you complete access to the phone instead of limited access the manufacturer and/or the network operator put on along with their software (restrictions).

Once you've rooted your Android phone, you are free to install custom ROMs offering the functionality that was blocked by the manufacturers and removing the bloat they've installed. This article might explain the pros and cons better than I did.


----------



## netieb (Aug 8, 2010)

Rootin on GT540 is very easy just a few numbers and everything is done. But no custom roms for this on yet.. sad ^^


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 8, 2010)

anyone know any good games?


----------



## KieX (Aug 8, 2010)

I've just bought an Sony Ericcson Xperia X10 Mini Pro. Had it for a few days, first smartphone and I love it. Camera is great and music has a little too much bass but very good for some of the music I listen to. I'll keep any eye out here for good apps.

Also, the best Live Messenger for droid i've found is Meebo IM. You can bring down the top bar whilst in another app to open a conversation and it's nice and simple. Only catch is that it doesn't recognize the "Busy" status. But I can live with that.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 8, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll be joining you lot once the Droid X has been released in the UK. If it doesn't get released in the UK I'll have to decide on the Galaxy S I9000 or something else, any recommendations?



Shit ... the Droid X is one hell of a big phone....I will have to search for permission to get my
pockets extended...


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 8, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you rooted your Galaxy S at all Iisburnni?




i did have lol , i read a guide online and how it sped up the phone etc if done with moving the OS to the SD card ( i think i got that right) , however when i followed the guide it the phone got very slow and wouldn't complete the quadrant benchmark . I retried the procedure a few times and tbh i got fed up redoing the contacts lists etc and just went back to the way it was , which was with the JG5 firmware, I find it speeds the phone up nicely from the pre installed version Vodafone had , i also have a tweak to the satnav settings i found online.

il maybe try again when froyo is released as it must be my method because the good reviews online are plenty

stephen


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 8, 2010)

Just opdaterede to Froyo (from 2.1 to 2.2)
 ... Nice ... and a bit faster than the prev.


----------



## netieb (Aug 8, 2010)

wish the update for the Optimus would be there already...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2010)

sign me up! just got my new motorola backflip with android OS. My phone is getting the android 2.1 os end of this month or first of next!!! i cant wait! this phone does the same or more than my friends iphone 3g.


----------



## netieb (Aug 9, 2010)

Man iphone is way overrated.


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 9, 2010)

Sign me up! Htc hero since november '09!

Appbrain.com is a great site to find apps on!  You can even share what you got with others - heres mine!

http://www.appbrain.com/user/Lillebrorable/apps-on-the-phone


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 9, 2010)

So no one here has Verizon?


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone here with Verizon know of a way to avoid or reduce the Must Have $30 extra per month for internet? Was going to get a Devour but the extra per month would make our Family Plan Bill to much.



I have Verizon, and no, there's no way to get around it. You don't have to have the unlimited data plan for all of the phones on your family plan, just the one you are using.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> So no one here has Verizon?



I have  verizon  & that is the standard data fee for a person owning a PDA/ Smartphone Device.  You get unlimited Data use for the phone. lf you are not going to use the internet I Call verizon, & say you are not going to use the internet. then They will charge you by the byte.


----------



## netieb (Aug 9, 2010)

Verzion is a company?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2010)

netieb said:


> Verzion is a company?



They are an American mobile network operator, just like T-Mobile.

On another note, do I go ahead and get a Galaxy S now or do I want until the end of September when they release Froyo?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Count me in, I have a Motorola Droid and I love it!  I can get pics when I get home and have a camera to take a pic of it (if wanted).  Looking for app suggestions!

Any ideas how to OC it?  My friend has one that he runs at 1ghz daily


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> They are an American mobile network operator, just like T-Mobile.
> 
> On another note, do I go ahead and get a Galaxy S now or do I want until the end of September when they release Froyo?



That's a hard one IC.. I really like what Galaxy S gives to the place but they say that Froyo will be a sweet phone to have for a year or so... I say.. wait till you can play with the Froyo and then buy which one you feel is right to your flavor.


----------



## netieb (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man i thought froyo was the 2.2 OS. LOL I agree with cold Storm wait and see. Overclocking a phone is possible? How do you do that?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 9, 2010)

netieb said:


> Oh man i thought froyo was the 2.2 OS. LOL I agree with cold Storm wait and see. Overclocking a phone is possible? How do you do that?



froyo is 2.2 os lol, 

as for me i've got a moto droid running buggless beast 2.2 froyo release and a p3droid kernel at 1.25ghz overclocked using setcpu

one thing that you can do with this phone really really easily is tether for free on verizon, look up how to tether your droid and look for instructions involving the pdanet software.  It's rediculously easy and works great with the droid.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought it was.. that's what you get when you answer a message when you just wake up.. lol.. Droid forever.. Galaxy S will be good, but Samsung has no fix for the droid...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Galaxy S will be good, but Samsung has no fix for the droid...



D'you mean the S isn't a decent enough competitor to the Droid or...?


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, so i've been hanging (lurking) around xda developers place.  They have the shit happenen'.  Custom roms for just about every phone, even the froyo phone, haha, just kidding. seriously, they have froyo roms for my phone, the vibrant, which is galaxy s without fm radio.  some say the radio is there, just no drivers/firmware to run it.

Innocent, are you looking towards the i9000 galaxy s?  If your linux tools are up to snuff, i would get it, flash it to yogurt, play with it.  So far, NO ONE at xda has heard of a bricked phone.  The galaxy s phones are beast.  Bad flashes won't kill this phone.  Over here, some carriers have a "test drive" time period.  They will take the phone back, no questioned asked, no early termination fee, just gotta pay activation (and what you haved used, data wise).  Small price to pay to play with the fastest, most beautiful phone on the planet.

Personally, my linux isn't up to par, i don't see a need to get yogurt, yet.


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> .. Droid forever.. Galaxy S will be good, but Samsung has no fix for the droid...



I don't understand that either.

Droid=phone, Android=OS

Droid made by Motorola


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> D'you mean the S isn't a decent enough competitor to the Droid or...?



The S is a great competitor for the driod.. With the factor, like 1fd says, on custom roms and such.. But, as the phone it self, with owning two of Samsung's big phones the past year.. they got a lot to with that S to make it stand out.. Not to just throw it on every single Service provider, in states it will be names something else on different providers.. I just feel that it has big shoes to fill to make it one of the greats... I know with both my omina phones.. I threw the htc package on it since I couldn't stand Samsungs stuff.. 

But, that's me..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2010)

1freedude said:


> OK, so i've been hanging (lurking) around xda developers place.  They have the shit happenen'.  Custom roms for just about every phone, even the froyo phone, haha, just kidding. seriously, they have froyo roms for my phone, the vibrant, which is galaxy s without fm radio.  some say the radio is there, just no drivers/firmware to run it.



I've been doing the same, when I'm unsure/impatient all I do is research, research, research. So I've been loitering around there for the last few months getting my head around all the rooting malarkey etc.



1freedude said:


> Innocent, are you looking towards the i9000 galaxy s?



Yeah that's the jubber.



1freedude said:


> If your linux tools are up to snuff, i would get it, flash it to yogurt, play with it.  So far, NO ONE at xda has heard of a bricked phone.  The galaxy s phones are beast.  Bad flashes won't kill this phone.



Definitely going to put a stock Froyo ROM on there if I do get one. Really do not like the look of TouchWiz. 



1freedude said:


> Over here, some carriers have a "test drive" time period.  They will take the phone back, no questioned asked, no early termination fee, just gotta pay activation (and what you haved used, data wise).  Small price to pay to play with the fastest, most beautiful phone on the planet.



Unfortunately the U.K. sucks donkey balls when it comes to things like this. I only want an Android phone so I can post on TPU and browse the net when I'm taking a dump.



Cold Storm said:


> The S is a great competitor for the driod.. With the factor, like 1fd says, on custom roms and such.. But, as the phone it self, with owning two of Samsung's big phones the past year.. they got a lot to with that S to make it stand out.. Not to just throw it on every single Service provider, in states it will be names something else on different providers.. I just feel that it has big shoes to fill to make it one of the greats... I know with both my omina phones.. I threw the htc package on it since I couldn't stand Samsungs stuff..
> 
> But, that's me..



Yeah I getcha. See, I really want the Droid X but it looks as if that won't be coming to crap ol' Blightly until November at the earliest. I don't think I can wait that long. If I can, I might as well wait for the rumoured Samsung S2. If it looks like that then I'll just have to.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Add me in... I'm on an HTC Incredible with Verizon.


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ...all I do is research, research, research. ...getting my head around all the rooting malarkey etc.
> 
> Definitely going to put a stock Froyo ROM on there if I do get one. Really do not like the look of TouchWiz.



No shit.  I have all the tools do do the flash, including a couple live linux disks to get the ext2/3/4 working on the external sd card.  I need to grow a set of balls and do it...

ps...I actually took the phone back to t-mobile, for a refund.  At that point, I got Android fever something fierce.  Just like you say, research, research, research.  I got another one, this time, its not going anywhere except the crapper and in my pocket.  

My big research project was more about money.  I *was* with sprint, and wanted to get my hands on the epic 4g flavor of the galaxy s.  Sprint blows, they don't even have a plan to come to my area with wimax, while t-mobile will have hspa+ here in a couple months.  Also, sprint MAKES you upgrade to a more expensive plan, then charges a premium for the epic on top of the more expensive plan.  T-mo just charges 25 bucks unlimited internet on top of a dirt cheap call plan, no premium fees.

Overall, the time was (is) worth it to look really close at a five hundred dollar phone that is going to get gutted and OC'ed.


----------



## Binge (Aug 9, 2010)

Sign me up guys.  I use a HTC Droid Incredible.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah I getcha. See, I really want the Droid X but it looks as if that won't be coming to crap ol' Blightly until November at the earliest. I don't think I can wait that long. If I can, I might as well wait for the rumoured Samsung S2. If it looks like that then I'll just have to.



The only thing that made me not get the Driod X.. the factor that you gotta pay for the hotspot support even if you never will use it.. Yes, a smart phone is designed for internet, and factors like that, but I wasn't going to get the Driod X for the hotspot.. Then Verizon wants me to fort $20 a month for something I might not use... $20x12m... You see where I don't care...


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 10, 2010)

A little fun reading:

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...-best-mobile-phones-in-the-world-today-645440


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 11, 2010)

rooted and lag fixed tonight , quadrant scores from 886 to 2230 now  

xda forums have all the details


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> rooted and lag fixed tonight , quadrant scores from 886 to 2230 now
> 
> xda forums have all the details





How are you finding TouchWiz or have you removed it. I don't think it'll be my sort of thing.


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 11, 2010)

yea i find it spot on , tho this is the only android ive used so i have no other experience , i hate re syncing tho with every flash


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2010)

If I do get a SGS then I'll definitely be putting a custom Froyo ROM on my phone ASAP. I really like don't the look of the TouchWiz interface and I won't really want to use another App to change it. I like my tech to be clean and quick - no bloat.



Keep us posted on how you get on with 'hacking' your SGS.


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 11, 2010)

i wanna see how a lag hacked SGS does with froyo it should be the fastest out there for a while 

plus i dont get this froyo / wifi tethering thing , the sgs can do it from the box


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> plus i dont get this froyo / wifi tethering thing , the sgs can do it from the box



I think some providers limited how Tethering works where as a rooted & custom Froyo ROM'd phone has everything that there should be on offer.


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 11, 2010)

ahh i see , i think il wait for the official release or 100% reliable custom roms of froyo , should be late september id say judging by press releases


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 12, 2010)

i'd like to join your club HTC Eris for me...loving the android just got OTA 2.1....has 2.1 been rooted yet?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i'd like to join your club HTC Eris for me...loving the android just got OTA 2.1....has 2.1 been rooted yet?



The Eris has been rooted yes.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 12, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The Eris has been rooted yes.



Is it a long process to root these? ive tried a few tutorial and havent been very succesful yet does the usb cable need to be plugged in or not?

after the getting into HBOOT mode it check the pb00.img and then fails...says main version is older, im running 2.1 OTA im not sure what to do


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Is it a long process to root these? ive tried a few tutorial and havent been very succesful yet does the usb cable need to be plugged in or not?



I'm afraid I can't tell you that as I don't have an Android phone yet. As always research is key, I'd definitely read and maybe post on the XDA Developers forum, they have a plethora of information on your phone - probably a decent FAQ on how to flash and make custom ROMs.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 12, 2010)

For those of you with Froyo capable phones, VoiceActions for Android that dropped today looks like a must.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPPcTN5sdX4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## netieb (Aug 13, 2010)

I rooted mine very fast. Just use Androot its a program which rootes almost every phone with a simple click. For me it works with setcpu, overclocked mine ^^

Just put it on your sd card. And use a filebrowser like astro to install the app.


http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37439&stc=1&d=1281654896


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 13, 2010)

netieb said:


> I rooted mine very fast. Just use Androot its a program which rootes almost every phone with a simple click. For me it works with setcpu, overclocked mine ^^
> 
> Just put it on your sd card. And use a filebrowser like astro to install the app.
> 
> ...



worked thanks


----------



## netieb (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice to help you ^^. Man seriously im going to bed now i have 4am lol my girlfriend is waiting ;-)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2010)

netieb said:


> Nice to help you ^^. Man seriously im going to bed now i have 4am lol my girlfriend is waiting ;-)



Camcorder it or it didn't happen!  j/k 

I'll add the apps I've added to my Incredible once I get it charged again... Played with it a little to much tonight... 



Apps:
Kindle (gotta have something on the crapp3r)
Unified Remote
Barcode Scanner
Color Flashlight
Facebook
Bank of America
Google Earth (Earth)
Compass
Food Find
IMDb
Photoshop.com
Realcalculator
Skype Mobile 
Where's My Droid
Wikidroid
Droid Tris
Bubble
Bluetooth File Transfer
Car Panel
Chuck Norris Jokes (Chuck Norris can win a staring contest with his eyes closed!)
Pandora
Paypal
Peep
Real Time Traffic
Yellowpages
Youtube

I believe that's everything.. lol


----------



## netieb (Aug 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Camcorder it or it didn't happen!  j/k
> 
> I'll add the apps I've added to my Incredible once I get it charged again... Played with it a little to much tonight...



You play with your phone instead woman, that must be true love ^^

And no noone will get dirty little videos


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 13, 2010)

So...Rooted the phone using another method i found,then got amons recovery image on it..and now PlainJainV2, downloaded an app called setcpu and we are overclocked from the stock 528mhz to 729mhz, could go a bit further some have had the eris upto 810mhz but it destroys battery life. Setcpu also allows you to setup your own speedstep.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2010)

netieb said:


> You play with your phone instead woman, that must be true love ^^
> 
> And no noone will get dirty little videos



i only play with the phone since I'm 500ish miles away from the lady... lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2010)

When I finally decide on a handset I'll most likely downclock my CPU to conserve battery life.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> When I finally decide on a handset I'll most likely downclock my CPU to conserve battery life.





That's the IC statement that I would expect! you best do a summary on how it effects everything!


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 13, 2010)

i got mine rooted and the lag fix installed on my SGS , this lifted the quadrant scores from circa 900 to over 2100 . last night i applied the OC to 1200mhz , and more importantly i set the lower idle speed if you want to 200mhz , this seems to helped battery life a good bit , so you can have the best of both worlds . btw this lifted quadrant to over 2500


----------



## xu^ (Aug 13, 2010)

sign me up , got my htc desire last week , amazing fone , just a shame the battery struggles to last 24 hours lol

progs installed so far

Games

01.Robo Defence
02.Bonsai Blast
03.Penguin
04.Raging Thunder
05.Speedx 3D
06.aTilt 3D Labyrinth free
07.Classic Simon
08.Space Buster 3D Lite
09.Teeter
10.Word Search
11.Radiant
12.Defend Homeland




Apps

01.3G Watchdog
02.Advanced Task Killer
03.Barcode Scanner
04.Battery Watcher
05.Ebay
06.Ebuddy
07.IMDb
08.LED Desire Light
09.You Tube


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 13, 2010)

maybe you got a bunk battery? im using the Eris and i can go about 2 days before i have to charge it and thats leaving WiFi and Bluetooth on all day


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> That's the IC statement that I would expect! you best do a summary on how it effects everything!



Oh I will, I'm getting really excited about Android just currently other financial obligations are stopping me from purchasing a decent enough contract. As usual, the pros and cons of waiting are kicking me about a-bit. 

If I can, I'll most likely grab myself a Galaxy S next month, if not I may even have to wait until next year.


----------



## Mandown (Aug 13, 2010)

Naelex said:


> No idea about the droid x (tho it's an awesome phone) but the galaxy S is imo the best android smart phone in the uk atm. However we should be seeing 1.5ghz phones soon and maybe even 2ghz by the end of the year so might be worth waiting a bit more.
> 
> just hope the next wave of phones actually all get released in the uk :/ (wish i had an evo 4g )



well the 1.5ghz and 2ghz wont be around for a while, read somewhere that by the end of this year there will be dual-core chips in mobile products. Was talk about being in the galaxy s but they decided to wait. should see them in phones by early next year.

Anyways I have a HTC dream (t-Mobile G1) with the 2200mAh battery with cyanogen rom 5.0.8 Eclair, can't wait till froyo is stable on G1 tried the RC and is definitely faster just buggy like hell and no SWAP yet.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 13, 2010)

xubidoo said:


> sign me up , got my htc desire last week , amazing fone , just a shame the battery struggles to last 24 hours lol



Give it a few days. And switch off friend stream and extra services you don't need like GPS.
My Desire comfortably does 2 days now. And enjoying Froyo.

EDIT: A few links that some may find useful
http://www.androidguys.com/
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/top-70-best-android-apps-693696


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 14, 2010)

JM5 with JG4 CSC , lag fix 2.0 and 1.2ghz OC

not bad eh


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 14, 2010)

I wanna join I have the HTC evo 4g


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 14, 2010)

go over to the xda developers forums , many a smart person on there to help you matey 

Stephen

this link may help 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=619


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

lisburnni whats that benchmark your running up there?


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 14, 2010)

quadrant from the android market , it seems to be the common benchmark to compare performance


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

Got a issue need help with.. I have my hotmail account set up with my HTC Incredible.. But, everytime I get a email, and "check it" it never shows on Hotmail itself that It's checked.. I'll come home 5-6h later and I check my hotmail from my computer and it shows that I have 10-12 messages, but I checked them all on my phone.. 

Thanks in advance for it.

Edit: If I delete the message from my phone, it'll show up on hotmail that there was nothing there.. It's just whenever I "check" the message does it still show on hotmail (via computer) that it was never checked..

Using the mail program that came with the phone.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

is there a hotmail app for android?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm making this very post from my android os phone


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> is there a hotmail app for android?



I have it associated with my normal "Mail" account.


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 14, 2010)

Cold storm...

I don't know shit about hotmail and android, but you could create a gmail (obv. native), use the built in gmail, and have your (hotmail) emails forwarded to the (new) gmail.  This would isolate the hotmails, in a sense archiving them.  If you need to reply back, just fire up the hotmail account on the phone to keep the gmail address sequestered (spelling?)  Kind of round about, only you can decide if its worth it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

1freedude said:


> Cold storm...
> 
> I don't know shit about hotmail and android, but you could create a gmail (obv. native), use the built in gmail, and have your (hotmail) emails forwarded to the (new) gmail.  This would isolate the hotmails, in a sense archiving them.  If you need to reply back, just fire up the hotmail account on the phone to keep the gmail address sequestered (spelling?)  Kind of round about, only you can decide if its worth it.



I have a gmail account.. I can all ways try that sort of thing.. The factor of me being able to delete the mail and hotmail seeing that is a better feel about it. I get the factor it's a "google phone" and it's not going to sync with Hotmail as good as others.. Just thought there might be something else going on. Something I forgot.

But, I will try the forwarding factor.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got notice of the Froyo 2.2 OTA update on my Moto Droid. To other users, should I do the update or stay on 2.1?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just got notice of the Froyo 2.2 OTA update on my Moto Droid. To other users, should I do the update or stay on 2.1?



i'd update man.. From the look of Droid 2... It's well worth the update.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just got notice of the Froyo 2.2 OTA update on my Moto Droid. To other users, should I do the update or stay on 2.1?



I think it'd be stupid not to dude. 2.2 brings some pretty decent stuff to your phone. Flash 10.1 support, performance increases are just two awesome examples. I'm gaggin' to get a 2.2 device.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 14, 2010)

Froyo ftw, yo!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Froyo ftw, yo!



Don, I dont want any words from the famous Keith Stone... he has one of those $20 pre-paid phones... lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

some are saying froyo is coming to the incredible on the 18th


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

I grabbed the Rodney Dangerfield app.. Makes me miss that dirty old man! gotta search for George Carlin now.. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just got notice of the Froyo 2.2 OTA update on my Moto Droid. To other users, should I do the update or stay on 2.1?



Loving 2.2 

I'm running Android 2.2 rooted, currently I have my Droid OCed to a modest 700mhz.  Definitely feels snappier, and I like the 5 home screens (vs 3).  And it looks incredible


----------



## mordant80 (Aug 14, 2010)

I was getting fed up with my Eris.. just rooted, put kaosfroyo v28 on it, overlclocked to 710mhz, and installed the wireless tethering...  this is more like it, I like my phone again and it's not painfully slow like it was.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

kaosfroyo v29 just came out, i use plain_jane overclocked to 806mhz with tethering and A2SD


----------



## mordant80 (Aug 14, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> kaosfroyo v29 just came out, i use plain_kane overclocked to 806mhz with tethering and A2SD



sigh.. i forgot to mention just yesterday I started with .27, then went to .28..  thanks for the update though

Looked at the changelog.. nothing really that effects me.. i'll skip this one

V29
Fixed Carhome
Removed dupe latin_ime
Fixed USB Tether


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

i ran v29 and it just didnt feel right for me


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm running Pete's Bugless Beast v.4 and I like it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

have you guys tried the metal detector app?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> have you guys tried the metal detector app?



You like that app huh? lol... I only used it that one time.. So far..


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 14, 2010)

if it hasnt been mentioned yet, phandroid.com is cool to see whats coming out and what updates are coming etc


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2010)

hey guys I'm thinking about getting a Mortoral Droid X, but if it turns out its to expensive whats the best affordable droid out for Verizon?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

depends what u want i picked up an Eris for 90 bucks,there all good phones on verizon


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

Give it a week.. the org Droid should be priced good. See about the Droid 2. There saying that Verizon is doing deals for people and if their contacts end in the next 6m.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> have you guys tried the metal detector app?



Yeah, I found it unreliable


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Give it a week.. the org Droid should be priced good. See about the Droid 2. There saying that Verizon is doing deals for people and if their contacts end in the next 6m.



Yup.  If your contract is up before December 31st, you can get any smartphone in Verizon's lineup for the 2 year contract price (with a reup for the timeframe of course).


----------



## Binge (Aug 14, 2010)

Guys, I work for VZW.  If you're trying to get a droid phone specifically let me know what you're trying to do and I might even be able to ship the phone out to you.



AphexDreamer said:


> hey guys I'm thinking about getting a Mortoral Droid X, but if it turns out its to expensive whats the best affordable droid out for Verizon?



LG Ally - plain and simple.  Between that and an Eris, I'd get the Ally ANY day.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2010)

Binge said:


> Guys, I work for VZW.  If you're trying to get a droid phone specifically let me know what you're trying to do and I might even be able to ship the phone out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> LG Ally - plain and simple.  Between that and an Eris, I'd get the Ally ANY day.



Binge! Hit me up on MSN sometime. 


Now. To the business at hand. Why ally?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2010)

Well went to Best Buy and the Verizon store neither had the Droid X so I'll be buying it online I think.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

the LG ally sucks from what i have read

http://gizmodo.com/5541972/lg-ally-review-its-no-droid


----------



## Binge (Aug 15, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> the LG ally sucks from what i have read
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5541972/lg-ally-review-its-no-droid



It is far better than the original Droid, and it's less expensive.  By that review they make it seem slower than "droids" when in fact the first Droid's proc is 50MHz slower.

Positives about the phone.

-Touch tracking is improved over the original droid.
-Chunky design is not chunky at all.  The Droid Incredible is "chunky"
-LG's tailored Android OS has very little bloatware.
-QWERTY keyboard on the Ally is better than any other Droid especially compared to touch screen keyboards.
-Screen brightness and clarity is what you would expect from a modern handset.
-Pictures taken at 3.2MP are pretty darn good for a 3.2MP camera.

Cons.

-Camera is sub 5MP (not important at the price point)
-Low internal memory (can be expanded via SD card)
-Proc is under 1GHz which is the standard for newer droids.

I get fewer returns on my Ally sales than original Droids and Droid Eris.  I make money off of commission so these sort of results I notice.  It's not a "tinker toy" kind of phone that most droids can be.  It can be rooted and unlocked like the others, but out of the box it doesn't have most of the "BANG" that an INC or X would tote.  If you're looking to take advantage of Droid's most commonly used apps, and most useful apps you'll have no problem using this device over any other.  If you're trying to game then I'd suggest using a different device.  As a phone/PDA/GPS it is definitely a quality device.  There is also a build of 2.2 in the works.  That's the word from my LG rep.


----------



## Binge (Aug 15, 2010)

Double post.... my store has Droid X.  Likely to be sold by tomorrow.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 15, 2010)

If you guys flash to 2.1 and notice your battery droping there is a fix

The problem is a bug in a lot of 2.1 roms out there now.
There is a fix:
1) Go to dialer, put in *#*#4636#*#*
2) Press Phone Information
3) Press Menu, and pick Select Radio Band (ITS NORMAL TO GET A FORCE CLOSE)
4) Go down and change GSM Auto(PRL) to CDMA Auto (PRL)

The reason this is sucking battery is because the phone is connected using CDMA PRL but its set to GSM so its looking for a signal via SIM, which we don't have.


VERIZON ALLTEL CRICKET SPRINT ONLY Basically CDMA Networks Only


----------



## lisburnni (Aug 15, 2010)

is this US only


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

My dad has the LG Ally, whereas I have the Moto Droid.
Here's my brief opinion about the two:  The Motorola Droid without a doubt has a nicer screen.  No question about this in my mind.  I also prefer the keyboard on the Droid, I prefer having the standard QWERTY keyboard vs the "modified" QWERTY with the hard numbers.  That being said, I vastly prefer the 4 hard buttons on the front of the phone.  I very frequently inadvertently hit one of the buttons by accident on my Droid.  Another area that I feel that the Ally is lacking in is customization.  While a huge number of custom ROMs and mods exist for the Droid, very few exist for the Ally.  I think that the LG Ally is fundamentally a fine phone, a vast improvement from the SamSung Omnia II that he had (WinMobile 6.5-based).  That being said, I definitely vastly prefer my Motorola Droid


----------



## netieb (Aug 15, 2010)

How about the LG GT540 Optimus. I have it now over a week and i have to say i love this phone. Its fast and the touchscreen is good.


----------



## Binge (Aug 15, 2010)

netieb said:


> How about the LG GT540 Optimus. I have it now over a week and i have to say i love this phone. Its fast and the touchscreen is good.



We don't get it in the US


----------



## netieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Why dont you guys get it in the us?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone have some HD Android Walls for my desktop?

edit, I like this one:

http://4walled.org/src/a29d1b173add6c985952979d25255861.jpg


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 16, 2010)

netieb said:


> Why dont you guys get it in the us?



Some phones are only released in certain areas.  You guys have had the HTC Desire since launch and it's only just now being released in the U.S.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 16, 2010)

i love my evo but the epic is tempting... http://gizmodo.com/5613501/sprint-epic-4g-review-the-best-4g-phone


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 16, 2010)

QWERTY phones are for girls


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 16, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone have some HD Android Walls for my desktop?
> 
> edit, I like this one:
> 
> http://4walled.org/src/a29d1b173add6c985952979d25255861.jpg



Hehe


----------



## netieb (Aug 16, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Some phones are only released in certain areas.  You guys have had the HTC Desire since launch and it's only just now being released in the U.S.



Ah okay didnt know that always thought you guys in the us would get everything first like movies, games and so on. ^^


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

*For Droid Incredible users...  Wednsday Yaaaayy!!! http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2367821,00.asp


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 17, 2010)

ive been running 2.2 for the last few days


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> *For Droid Incredible users...  Wednsday Yaaaayy!!! http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2367821,00.asp



Now I'll believe it since PC Mag says it!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 17, 2010)

w00t you guys are gonna love it


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i love my evo but the epic is tempting...



Since you already have that ridiculous plan with sprint, I suggest you try it (on the 31st).  This phone (galaxy s) is crazy silly fast.  

I quit sprint went to t-mobile.  I wanted to get the epic, but plan pricing is not what it used to be.  Besides, even though the vibrant is technically not a hspa+ phone, it does see speed increases (hspa+ will be in my area soon,  sprint doesn't seem to want to ezpand wimax).


----------



## Mandown (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't know if you other T-mobile's got a message from them saying the G2 was coming soon, their link is already down, but I'll post so when it does go back up you can see for yourself. All I know so far is that it's fast.

Here's the link G2 Phone

[Update] It is a 4G phone.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 18, 2010)

did any of you with the incredible get the froyo today? I cant wait for verizons LTE phones, there gonna put sprint and att to the curb


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2010)

No update yet and from what I've been seeing online I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 18, 2010)

it looks like there sending the update out in waves 500 people over @ phandroid got the update so it most likely depends on how verizon is releasing it


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Well my Droid is still running strong at 800mhz....it certainly feels _far_ faster than stock


----------



## Scott-S6 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been running 2.2 on my Dream for a few weeks now (thanks to cyanogen mod). Still a bit slow and flaky but steadily improving.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not holding my breath either. I was stoked for the 18th bit have realized that all the  dates being thrown around are very similar to the release of Diablo III. Don't count on it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 21, 2010)

does anyone else have an eris? my phone just took an update but im not sure what it was for i was already on 2.1 OTA


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 21, 2010)

A little teaser

http://androidandme.com/2010/08/carriers/t-mobile-news/t-mobile-g2-spotted-in-the-wild/


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone seen this: http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/19/exclusive-dell-thunder-prototype-preview-video

Dell´s Thunder Android based.......looks really tasty


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

Free Stealth Guard for HTC Incredible: http://www.stealthguards.com/index.php/cellphones/htc-droid-incredible-full-body-protection.html

Shipping is $2.85


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Free Stealth Guard for HTC Incredible: http://www.stealthguards.com/index.php/cellphones/htc-droid-incredible-full-body-protection.html
> 
> Shipping is $2.85



Grabbed it. got a screen on it now, but 2.85 wouldn't be bad to place.. lol


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

I got an anti glare protector on mine and it sucks. I don't really like the fake leather case I put on it either, my headphones don't fit very well with it on, this was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> I got an anti glare protector on mine and it sucks. I don't really like the fake leather case I put on it either, my headphones don't fit very well with it on, this was exactly what I was looking for.



I tend to never care for cases... it's blah... I'll have it in my pocket.. the Celly pocket.. I got the Glare one it too and it doesn't feel to good to touch..


----------



## mordant80 (Aug 24, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> does anyone else have an eris? my phone just took an update but im not sure what it was for i was already on 2.1 OTA



There was an update after the 2.1 OTA for the radio, maybe you just got it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got a SGP Crystal Clear protector on it as well as a Verizon Black/Red gradient case. Love them both. I think the Incredible is too small without a case.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I've got a SGP Crystal Clear protector on it as well as a Verizon Black/Red gradient case. Love them both. I think the Incredible is too small without a case.



How can it be too small? That's the one thing I don't like about having a case on it is because it makes it too big! I have enough large bulges in my pants already.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL well I'm used to having physical keyboard phones, so I'm not used to something so _incredibly_ thin. I feel a lot safer holding it with a case on it; Feel like I have a better grip.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 24, 2010)

we got to get together and make an app for techpowerup..using a mobile browser sucks

EDIT: there is a vbulletin forum app called tapatalk we just need wizzard to add to the list of supported forums


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with TPU, but on Anandtech sometimes I can't hit "reply" to PMs, and on EVGA I can't put my typing cursor in the box to reply to anything.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 25, 2010)

KoasFroyo V31 is out for eris users

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=685594


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Incredible owners, start checking your updates.  Froyo is hitting today.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/27/verizon-confirms-android-2-2-update-for-droid-incredible-hits-to/


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it. Also, I keep calling it Frodo for some reason.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 27, 2010)

One update to rule them all..............


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 27, 2010)

I also will believe it when I see it. Not even an official announcement will convince me until I have it on my phone. Too many rumor letdowns with the Incredible.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2010)

Since it is officially announced, I'm expecting it. It can take 2-3 days before I get it though.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 27, 2010)

just look for the update.zip to get posted on one of the android forums and then update your phone


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 30, 2010)

If any of you guys want better call clarity on your VERIZON phones go to the dialer and type ##7764726, It will ask you for your SPC code its usually 6 Zero's ( 000000)  go to NAM CDMA settings. scroll down to preferred voice service and click on it change it to EVRC-B. then click your menu button and commit changes. Now after your phone reboots immediately try to make a phone call (*86 for voicemail works well) and make sure the call connects. This modification only works if the tower your pinging off of supports the new codecs

PRL Update Manual

go to dialer type in ##778, edit mode, type in your SPC ( Six zero's) scroll to prl ,click update prl and then load the prl from your SDcard. menu commit modifications.reboot
I have also included the hybrid PRL for those of us that are in the old ALLTEL market and were switched to VZW


View attachment 37762


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 30, 2010)

I am now a proud owner of a Samsung Galaxy S.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm waiting for the Samsung Fascinate (LED) for Verizon - rumored for 9/9/10 launch date but I get mixed reports on the front facing camera. Does anyone know if it will have the front camera?


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 30, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I am now a proud owner of a Samsung Galaxy S.


alright!
have fun, and don't pull a 'Moss' and drop it in the toilet from your shirt pocket


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 31, 2010)

1freedude said:


> alright!
> have fun, and don't pull a 'Moss' and drop it in the toilet from your shirt pocket





I won't, think thing is going to be 'glued' to me. I already annoyed my manager today by 'playing' with it.

I'm going to root it once the official 2.2 ROM is released for it. So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2010)

thats a GSM phone correct?


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 1, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm going to root it once the official 2.2 ROM is released for it.


Why wait?  Use the one click rooter, no worry about recovery mode or any bullshit like that.  when that's done, load up Rom manager to get a backup and then let'r rip.

athlonx2...yes it's gsm


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 1, 2010)

Hm if this is already discussed I'm sorry for bringing it up:

Why do people still think the iphone 4 is better than the Evo, droid(or X), galaxy? is it because they only know what an iphone is and nothing else? dont get me wrong I think the iphone is great but, lets face it compared to most of these android phones its....nothing special. Any opinions?


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know much about the iphone, as I am a technology user.  I imagine most people use that phone as a fashion accessory.  no one I know owns a functional iphone.  
I come to the android market by way of Palm.  my trusty 755p was losing its trustworthiness.  I tried the palm pre without success.  there wasn't a phone that could do half what my old palm could do.
until now.  
android is good looking, but needs some functional tweaks.  maybe that's where the iPhone had an edge?  can't say...
hardware wise, I'm sure the most recent galaxy s' can keep up with (or smoke) anything out there.
software-wise, I say we have the greatest advantage.  if only we could get less ads...


----------



## Binge (Sep 1, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm waiting for the Samsung Fascinate (LED) for Verizon - rumored for 9/9/10 launch date but I get mixed reports on the front facing camera. Does anyone know if it will have the front camera?



I work for VZW now.  It will not have a front facing camera.

Just a personal note.  I owned an iphone 4.  The front facing camera is gimmicky at best.  Not really justified as a feature.



1freedude said:


> software-wise, I say we have the greatest advantage.  if only we could get less ads...



Root your phone or buy the programs and the ads will be gone.  Rooting to remove ads takes a bit of know-how.

Speaking of, is anyone interested in a short tutorial to help non-root users understand what/how rooting does, and the benefits/disadvantages?  I've been doing everything from rooting to playing with my phone in S-OFF recently.  It's a lot of fun 



-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hm if this is already discussed I'm sorry for bringing it up:
> 
> Why do people still think the iphone 4 is better than the Evo, droid(or X), galaxy? is it because they only know what an iphone is and nothing else? dont get me wrong I think the iphone is great but, lets face it compared to most of these android phones its....nothing special. Any opinions?



iPhone 4 is not as functional as droid phones.  I can give you a synopsis of the advantages and disadvantages from an unbiased point of view.  I owned both phones and I LOVE smartphones.  I don't nearly love VZW as much as I love these phones for making my life easier.

Pros of iPhone 4 that no other phone can match
-1- Out of the box easier to use.  Every time I set up a droid phone I spend 20 f***ing minutes setting up their home screen, transferring contacts, and then showing them how to customize their other screens.
-2- Build quality minus antenna issue.  Slap a case on it... I've dropped my iphone 4 from 18' (on purpose) and no damage.  Airline grade glass kind of does that.
-3- IPS screen with highest pixel density of any smartphone on the market.  No visible pixels.
-4- If iOS wasn't such a clusterbunk of programming the iPhone does have the strongest processor out of any smartphone for rendering graphics.

Dunno how to classify
-1- Best touch screen accuracy, but it lacks over-all area... the sides are too far in... sometimes it just doesn't work if you touch near the edge.

Cons of iPhone 4
-1- Nothing is removable, expandable, customizable (battery, memory, user interface)
-2- Apple's plan for the end user is restrictive and invasive.  Who needs to monitor use if they can only use their device in a specific way?
-3- iTunes required.  Who the hell does Steve J think he is?.. Don't answer... I hate iTunes and I don't want it on my PC.
-4- No power saving options.  Ever use the droid power control widget to quick activate and deactivate features on the phone?  Easier than the iphone 10x.
-5- ATT exclusivity (soon to be remedied but I still won't buy)
-6- Developer community was squashed by apple's strict bullshit.
-7- Antenna issue... wtf?  The phone is beautiful and I have to cover it up???  Invisible shield yeah, but it's still defective if it drops calls out of the box.
-8- Apple's hate for jailbreaking.  Destroys a community that is interested in working with apple's restrictive nature, and willingly voiding warranty.  You'd think they'd be happy to get people to brick their phones and buy new ones >.>
-9- Facetime is stupid... wifi network only?


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Binge, if you had to choose between the Droid 2 and the Fascinate - which would it be and why?

Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Binge (Sep 1, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Binge, if you had to choose between the Droid 2 and the Fascinate - which would it be and why?
> 
> Thanks for your opinion!



I would choose either the Fascinate, X, or the incredible.  The Droid 2 is a piece of sh!t.  Build quality is lacking in a serious manner.  The touch sceen digitizer is re-used from the first droid... no other phone uses that digitizer anymore.  It is TERRIBLE.  The Fascinate will be a better phone over all than the Droid 2, but ever since the 2.2 update I've been seriously taking my incredible to bed instead of my GF.  The phone runs more smooth than the iPhone 4 ever ran for me (that is impressive.  It's a smooth phone to navigate... what little there is to do on it), and my emulators run equally smooth.  The X is just quality.  The whole thing screams it.

Long short... the Droid 2 has 2.2(froyo) out of the box... and it sucks.  It REALLY sucks.  If that isn't telling I don't know what is.  Below is an idea of how well the touch screen on the original Droid did with respect to tracking the finger.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 1, 2010)

The only reason I said Droid 2 is for slide out keyboard. I tend to like it better than touchscreen. The Fascinate has slide out and LED so 2 +. The Incredible and X do not have the slide out keypad. In you experience which is better - screen keypad or slide out?

Thanks again!


----------



## Binge (Sep 1, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> The only reason I said Droid 2 is for slide out keyboard. I tend to like it better than touchscreen. The Fascinate has slide out and LED so 2 +. The Incredible and X do not have the slide out keypad. In you experience which is better - screen keypad or slide out?
> 
> Thanks again!



There is no better keyboard than the LG Ally, but that's not really an option at this date.  The Ally is just not quick enough.

The fascinate does not have a slide out keyboard.  The screen is AMOLED.  With a good touch screen the keyboard is easy to use.  The incredible or the x both have great digitizers.  A lot of the time I just use voice to text if I don't feel like typing.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2010)

Got my OTA Incredible 2.2 update today. Awesome stuff! One thing that is very noticable is internet browsing is much faster. The hotspot is nice too. Going to try to take some 720p video later.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Got my OTA Incredible 2.2 update today. Awesome stuff! One thing that is very noticable is internet browsing is much faster. The hotspot is nice too. Going to try to take some 720p video later.



Me... TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 2, 2010)

does anyone know how to get the 720P camera on the NEXUS ONE without rooting it??


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2010)

Isn't it included with v2.2 update on the Nexus One? If you haven't gotten the 2.2 update wait for the OTA.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 2, 2010)

nope i dont think it was, i got the update ages ago, still no radio


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Got my OTA Incredible 2.2 update today. Awesome stuff! One thing that is very noticable is internet browsing is much faster. The hotspot is nice too. Going to try to take some 720p video later.





Cold Storm said:


> Me... TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



/jealousy. Still on 2.1 here.


----------



## Binge (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm on the 2.2, rooted, deodexed, and bloat removed, but for the most part 2.2 is SOLID as they come.  The best custom roms will soon just be very stable kernels with a better theme.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2010)

wtf binganinja, you were telling me not to root my phone and then you go and do it yourself


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry to any members who have tried to join since the end of July, I've been away camping and am just about to go back to school with a substantially higher than normal workload due to some resits so I won't have the time to update the membership list.
Has anyone else noticed that the battery on the T-Mobile pulse is absolutely pants? It's started to go absolutely crackers on mine and said that calling someone until it rang out to answerphone (8 rings I think) drained 8 percent of the battery...


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2010)

crazy pyro said:


> Sorry to any members who have tried to join since the end of July, I've been away camping and am just about to go back to school with a substantially higher than normal workload due to some resits so I won't have the time to update the membership list.
> Has anyone else noticed that the battery on the T-Mobile pulse is absolutely pants? It's started to go absolutely crackers on mine and said that calling someone until it rang out to answerphone (8 rings I think) drained 8 percent of the battery...



I would say that is abnormal. See if you can get it replaced for free.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2010)

everyone needs to grab the genesis emulator app for android its leet


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I have had a Nexus One since release day so I figured I would join in this thread  I am just running stock 2.2 (Nexus being the best supported by google is sick ) but I am definitely willing to root - would I get any battery life improvements?


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> /jealousy. Still on 2.1 here.



I would imagine you could dl the files from somewhere.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 3, 2010)

angry birds is awsome, check out your app store guys


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 3, 2010)

such an awesome game, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2010)

Twoooooooooooooooooooo point twoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 3, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> such an awesome game, thanks for the heads up!



how is your N1 on 2.2? 

the menus lag when i use a live wallpaper, does yours?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont use live wallpaper, too much battery drain. I love the phone though, I wouldnt want any other droid.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 3, 2010)

For those that have a Samsung Galaxy phone - _do not_ update Kies. The most recent update has caused nothing but issues.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 3, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I dont use live wallpaper, too much battery drain. I love the phone though, I wouldnt want any other droid.



same i was just wondering


----------



## lisburnni (Sep 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> For those that have a Samsung Galaxy phone - _do not_ update Kies. The most recent update has caused nothing issues.



does kies do anything else lol 

patiently waiting for proper froyo roms here , problems i here with betas


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2010)

For anybody here who has an Incredible and wants to play the Angry Birds beta, a user on Engadget found a fix for it. If your game keeps closing after the loading screen, take at least 3 fingers, and tap like your life depends on it during the loading screen


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 6, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> For anybody here who has an Incredible and wants to play the Angry Birds beta, a user on Engadget found a fix for it. If your game keeps closing after the loading screen, take at least 3 fingers, and tap like your life depends on it during the loading screen



Talking about Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/19/exclusive-dell-thunder-prototype-preview-video....that Dell looks tasty


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey guys...

help me get w1zzard to enable tapatalk for TPU

i got XS to do it and its really nice to be able to see the forums on your phone.

*http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=258606*


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey guys...
> 
> help me get w1zzard to enable tapatalk for TPU
> 
> ...



I'm all for it.  Tapatalk support for TPU?


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey guys...
> 
> help me get w1zzard to enable tapatalk for TPU
> 
> ...




w1zzard....can you hear us?? We are a bunch of phone-nuts   that want tapatalk..... 
...please


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

For all you angry bird lovers, here is me and my girlfriend's crown achievement


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2010)

in case you guys didnt know..

you can use www.techpowerup.org for image uploads from your phone IF you disable "webpage mobile view" in your browser. 

i've uploaded some decent shots from my EVO's cam directly to TPU from my phone.  Project: It *Fits*!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2010)

I got the Opera mobile browser from the market , way better than the stock HTC


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> For all you angry bird lovers, here is me and my girlfriend's crown achievement
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100906/downsize.jpg



Nice. I too was able to 3* all levels. The hardest part was to get the game running in the first place. Keeps on FC on my Evo, unless I do a funky ritual (25% chance of working).


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2010)

Geeks!  I found an interesting app called Tricorder.  Yup, it's look and function is based on the Star Trek device of the same name.  I haven't had much time to mess with it, but it includes a compass function, cellular strength and wifi signal inforamas.  It's pretty fun.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 7, 2010)

ktr said:


> Nice. I too was able to 3* all levels. The hardest part was to get the game running in the first place. Keeps on FC on my Evo, unless I do a fucky ritual (25% chance of working).



Yep, I've got to tap like hell while it loads.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2010)

I run my finger in circles over the loading screen and it works


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 9, 2010)

Just ordered my Verizon Fascinate yesterday and should have it by Friday. They had a great deal online of buy one and get the other for free, so both Fascinates was just $99 for me with my 2 year upgrade pricing discount.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 9, 2010)

nice


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 9, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Just ordered my Verizon Fascinate yesterday and should have it by Friday. They had a great deal online of buy one and get the other for free, so both Fascinates was just $99 for me with my 2 year upgrade pricing discount.



I hope you like Bing.  Reviews everywhere are saying that the bloatware Verizon put on that phone is pretty brutal.


----------



## Binge (Sep 9, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I hope you like Bing.  Reviews everywhere are saying that the bloatware Verizon put on that phone is pretty brutal.



It's not just brutal, but the phone is a MUST ROOT.  If you don't you won't be able to use google apps.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2010)

Count me in guys. I just got the HTC desire. Pretty badass phone after suffering from blackberry storm itis for a year.


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been playing the Mutant League Football Genesis ROM a lot! Gensoid is awesome!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2010)

Which is the best browser for Droid?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 9, 2010)

i use opera mini but i hear Dolphin is good


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2010)

Whatever browser that came with my Incredible works perfectly. What browser would it be?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

Same here, erocker. That's just the standard Android browser AFAIK. I've tried all the others and they're shit comparatively for me.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah I used dolphin for a while but then I switched back to the stock browser when I went to 2.2 and I like the stock browser much more.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2010)

Ive been using the default and its actually pretty good. I just wasn't sure if something better had been widely adopted.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 10, 2010)

*I'm In*

Samsung Captivate on the way


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm in as well, Droid 2 on the way.


----------



## Binge (Sep 10, 2010)

Stock android browser only if you want flash support with Froyo


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 10, 2010)

HTC Desire was teased by my local wireless company yesterday; friggin chomping at the bit waiting.........


----------



## ktr (Sep 13, 2010)

There is an awesome game on the market called Hyperactive Ninja (http://www.appbrain.com/browse/dev/Ninja+Coders).

It kinda like that popular flash game called N (http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n.html)...so in other words, it is a really hard platform game . 

Do try the demo!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 13, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> HTC Desire was teased by my local wireless company yesterday; friggin chomping at the bit waiting.........



I've tried several times to decipher this post and I'm still lost.  jk


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, mini poll:
how often do you get asked if your Android phone is an iPhone? 

my vibrant looks like the 3gs, so I get asked all the time.  I say "no, this is a Samsung."


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I've tried several times to decipher this post and I'm still lost.  jk



1. Don lives in the stix 
2. His local company is now testing to support a Droid 
3. Don is eagrely awaiting a phone that doesnt look like a Star Trek Phaser.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 13, 2010)

some people are really dumb. some guy bet me my nexus one was a rebranded iphone, i was like  for best part of an hour


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 13, 2010)

Anybody know an app that will make a mp3 or other audio file work as a notification or sms tone on the desire? Can convert to ringtone, but not for notifications. 

Oh, if the Nexus is made in the same factory as the HTC Desire, then it is made by the same factory that makes iphones.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 13, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Anybody know an app that will make a mp3 or other audio file work as a notification or sms tone on the desire? Can convert to ringtone, but not for notifications.



ringdroid? i dont think it can do that though


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> ringdroid? i dont think it can do that though



Tried it. Does the ringtones, but not the notification sounds. Bizarre


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 13, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Anybody know an app that will make a mp3 or other audio file work as a notification or sms tone on the desire? Can convert to ringtone, but not for notifications.
> 
> Oh, if the Nexus is made in the same factory as the HTC Desire, then it is made by the same factory that makes iphones.



I just moved mp3 files into the notifications folder on my HTC Desire. I use Astro for file management and love it


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 13, 2010)

You can officially count me in the club now - Samsung Fascinate - I've only had a little time over the weekend to work with it but I do love what I see so far.


----------



## Pembo210 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Droid*

Original Driod user since Dec 2009. I love my Droid. 

Got the 2.2 update a couple of weeks before ota, haven't had any problems with flash beta.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 13, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I just moved mp3 files into the notifications folder on my HTC Desire. I use Astro for file management and love it



Tried that. Won't let me copy paste or move file using astrid.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 13, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Tried that. Won't let me copy paste or move file using astrid.



Astrid or *Astro?*


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I've tried several times to decipher this post and I'm still lost.  jk





sneekypeet said:


> 1. Don lives in the stix
> 2. His local company is now testing to support a Droid
> 3. Don is eagrely awaiting a phone that doesnt look like a Star Trek Phaser.



Sneeky has DIK-speak down.   My local regional wireless company has only one ANdroid phone, the Hero.  They're getting the Desire "within a month."  

Oh, and to prove 3, here's a shot of my current phone:


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried just dropping a file into the notifications directory, too, with astrO.  I'm rooted, but don't have the permissions (free version?).  so I went to the market, found super manager...holy shit, so far it smokes astro.  I dropped an "Audiopostcard.amr" I recorded a couple weeks ago into notifications.  at first, it didn't show up, but a reboot put in the list from the settings menu.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 13, 2010)

1freedude said:


> I tried just dropping a file into the notifications directory, too, with astrO.  I'm rooted, but don't have the permissions (free version?).  so I went to the market, found super manager...holy shit, so far it smokes astro.  I dropped an "Audiopostcard.amr" I recorded a couple weeks ago into notifications.  at first, it didn't show up, but a reboot put in the list from the settings menu.



Might be something with permissions & rooting, I'm not rooted.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 13, 2010)

I looked at your phone pic and saw "ZOMP" at the top...wtf...then I figured 2.0 MP...
hahaha.      ZOMP!!!


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 13, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Might be something with permissions & rooting, I'm not rooted.



free or paid?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 13, 2010)

1freedude said:


> free or paid?



The phone is not locked or branded if that's what you mean. And I only use free apps until Google makes a good creditcard alternative like PayPal available.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 13, 2010)

Google Checkout is a pretty good system.  What's your issue with it?


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 13, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Astrid or *Astro?*



Astro. And no, I'm not rooted either, so wil try super manager.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 13, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Google Checkout is a pretty good system.  What's your issue with it?



Credit cards. Don't have 'em, don't want 'em.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah, free version of astro is what I meant.
check out super manager, it comes bundled with a super launcher that is very cool.  I use quickdesk for "multitasking," but this is awesome.


----------



## Naelex (Sep 13, 2010)

Launcher pro ftw


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 13, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Sneeky has DIK-speak down.   My local regional wireless company has only one ANdroid phone, the Hero.  They're getting the Desire "within a month."
> 
> Oh, and to prove 3, here's a shot of my current phone:
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._465201787344_693357344_6107033_1093023_n.jpg



Wow that phone.... awesome.

You'll love the desire when you do get it and after a few charges the battery start to hold juice longer and charge faster.  
I LOVE THE JUICE.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 13, 2010)

I want Samsung to hurry-tfu with releasing Froyo for my Galaxy S - I'm too impatient.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 14, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I want Samsung to hurry-tfu with releasing Froyo for my Galaxy S - I'm too impatient.



+1, brother


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone looking at the Fascinate better get it from Amazon RIGHT NAO!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JHXS4/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy FUCK! That's an awesome price. Too bad it's $150 to upgrade on a family plan, or I'd have my mom get this.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2010)

i been trying out this new IM app called imo.im

its really nice and not buggy like many other IM apps. 

you guys should give it a try if you are looking for a solid IM app. 

also... craigslist by widget is a great app.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 15, 2010)

if you guys like flashing custom roms, i flashed a whole bunch to my droid last night, and i have to say ultimate droid which can be had for free from droidforums.net is incredible, i just added p3droids 1.1ghz kernel setcpu and launcher pro, and it's by far the nicest i've used so far in terms of speed and fluidity


----------



## trt740 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey fellas downloaded the usb drivers but cannot get my phone to show up as a drive in vista any idea what the problem is?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 15, 2010)

Check your notifications and make sure you mount the SD card so Windows can access it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2010)

and make sure usb debug mode is enabled.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Hey fellas downloaded the usb drivers but cannot get my phone to show up as a drive in vista any idea what the problem is?



Fat32 microSD and do what these other guys said


----------



## trt740 (Sep 15, 2010)

okay debug enabled and unmounted and mounted my card. The drives show up but it says insert disk into readable drive after two disk drives appear?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 15, 2010)

not working in 7 or vista


----------



## trt740 (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay it worked with this program Samsung kies http://www.samsung.com/ae/consumer/...XSG/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support. It should work for any Android Phone but for some reason you need microsofts active sync installed aswell. I still cannot get it to act as a mass storage device. However kies is a cool application try it.


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

A little video I made of myself playing Sonic the Hedgehog and a pitiful attempt at Mutant League Football on my Incredible: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w3V6oV023I


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 15, 2010)

trt, get rid of all the drivers and kies.  reboot the phone, DISable debug mode.  plug in to computer.  let it do its thing.  two drives should pop up, the first one will be the phone memory, the second will be the SD card.  this works on my win 7 32-bit and XP.  getting rid of the drivers is key.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 15, 2010)

Got it working using debug, mass storage and mount in Windows 7, and Keis in Vista but not as a mass storage in Vista. Directions would be great if included with this phone. A quick start manual is hardly enough.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 17, 2010)

Sign me up.  Just rooted my Motorola Backflip.  I feel that I can be a full-fledged Android user now that I'm no longer crippled by AT&T.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm anxious to loose my root cherry soon but I still feel I need to spend time stalking XDA developers forum until I'm ready. Honestly I'm not finding the providers rom to be too much of a hinderance for my needs. I score 6.4 mflops in linpack on this stock 2.1 sense rom.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

Angry Birds Beta 2 is out, and now HTC devices work properly with it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

Gmail is now its own standalone  app! Grab it from the market now!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 21, 2010)

will have my new HTC Evo 4G on Sprint,  in hand tomorrow


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

Didn't go for the Epic 4G?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 21, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Didn't go for the Epic 4G?



yeah ... it's nice and all but i like the Evo a bit more.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

I really prefer HTC's phones as well, but the physical keyboard might have swayed me if I were on Sprint looking at an upgrade right now. I know there are a lot of people against it, but I love Sense UI.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 21, 2010)

I really like sense as well. If my provider doesnt push 2.2 for my desire soon I will root and flash to leedroids desire 20a which is wicked awesome and still has sense.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow 2.2 fixed all my issues shame I had to do that ROM hacky thingy to get it working.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 21, 2010)

Unfortunately for me I have a bugged bootloader and I'm unable to get my Galaxy S into Recovery Mode so I'm pretty much screwed for rooting et al. Thinking of returning my phone and seeing if they can swap it for one with a working boot loader.



Should have 2.2 towards the end of this week or next.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I really like sense as well. If my provider doesnt push 2.2 for my desire soon I will root and flash to leedroids desire 20a which is wicked awesome and still has sense.



That's wild.
Been running 2.2 on my Desire for about 6 weeks now, not rooted but updated by my service provider. And I'm in South Africa.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah this provider still has the HTC HERO users on 1.5.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 28, 2010)

Is that the same generation as the dream? I had a dream, and because of the hardware they would never update it past 1.6


----------



## netieb (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah finally 2.1 update for gt450 runs like hell ^^


----------



## tonyd223 (Sep 28, 2010)

*HTC Desire*

rocking 2.2 - now spend more time playing games on this than my PC's...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 28, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Is that the same generation as the dream? I had a dream, and because of the hardware they would never update it past 1.6



2.1 was made available for the HERO for unbranded units and providers were supposed to release it to customers. 

can someone one on 2.2 with a desire run linpack and tell my their score please.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got my a G1 for a damn nice price, rooted and unlocked. It's running 2.2 i believe (just started reading about all this stuff, so give me time), but i'm watching some videos and i'm looking at getting some games installed (wink wink GBA Emulator).


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 28, 2010)

WOOO my 1600 mAh battery for my nexus one just arrived, battery life should be MUCH better.

(stock nexus one battery is 1400mAh) The great thing about this upgraded battery is that it fits in the stock casing!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2010)

anyone tried alchemy? 
looks shit, but is really addictive!


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 28, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone tried alchemy?
> looks shit, but is really addictive!



Addictive as a motherfuck.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 28, 2010)

trying to get my Gameboid working. Installed but when i open a rom it just returns to the main menu


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 29, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> WOOO my 1600 mAh battery for my nexus one just arrived, battery life should be MUCH better.
> 
> (stock nexus one battery is 1400mAh) The great thing about this upgraded battery is that it fits in the stock casing!



Post if you get significant improvement.  Where did you buy it from?  Lots of batteries say they're better but are poop.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 29, 2010)

just hit full charge now, I set the timer on and I'll log for a few days before I report back with a verdict.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 29, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> just hit full charge now, I set the timer on and I'll log for a few days before I report back with a verdict.



thanks, really want to know if it helps 
i can easily finish the battery in the day, if someone needs help with maths


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got an EVO on sprint for a few days now.  heavy use with wifi and 4g etc on it will run out in a few hours.... but turn off wifi and 4g, turn display down and use it as a phone and it lasts for 2+ days for me....   I was worried after reading reviews but have been happy.

I'm really interested in these new Archos Tablets coming out in a few weeks.  the 10.1" 16gb i am thinking of pre-ordering.... and an early adopter i am not.  But I am interested in the tech soo much and I just... want one


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2010)

2.2 Improved my incredible SO much. Used to, it wouldn't reboot for weeks! But after the update, it reboots several times a day! I love the new speed rebooting!!!  /sarcasm


I ended up getting a replacement shipped yesterday. I've reactivated the stupid thing 4 times in less than 2 weeks (and once it reactivated on its own...). Hopefully the new one will be more stable.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 29, 2010)

YES! Got Gameboid working.

Now onto overclocking


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 29, 2010)

First day of testing, 17.5 hours from 100% to 10% battery, wifi and sync on, MUCH MUCH better than my old batter could ever manage.

heres the battery I bought. http://www.thecellguru.com/Products/22707 soooo awesome.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the N1 battery works in the Desire as well. Although 2.1 is raping my battery more than anything I might still pick one up eventually.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 29, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I've got an EVO on sprint for a few days now.  heavy use with wifi and 4g etc on it will run out in a few hours.... but turn off wifi and 4g, turn display down and use it as a phone and it lasts for 2+ days for me....   I was worried after reading reviews but have been happy.
> 
> I'm really interested in these new Archos Tablets coming out in a few weeks.  the 10.1" 16gb i am thinking of pre-ordering.... and an early adopter i am not.  But I am interested in the tech soo much and I just... want one



http://www.archos.com/products/ta/archos_101it/index.html?country=us&lang=en

Wow that's a great deal for the 16gb 10.1 tablet. Too bad they dont have a 3G version but it supports BT tethering from they phone. You got me pretty interested in this device.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone tried alchemy?
> looks shit, but is really addictive!



Actually just grabbed that the other day. Fun little game, for free.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 29, 2010)

54.8mmx47.6mmx5.3mm is the n1 stock battery dimensions per my digital calipers FYI


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 29, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> First day of testing, 17.5 hours from 100% to 10% battery, wifi and sync on, MUCH MUCH better than my old batter could ever manage.
> 
> heres the battery I bought. http://www.thecellguru.com/Products/22707 soooo awesome.



i got a full day from 100% to 10% , i was on the phone (talking) for 3hrs straight and was on conference for 10-20 mins, plus sent 60 odd texts all on 3G...

Bit expensive though?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 29, 2010)

Well my stock battery is a bit worn out so its been bugging me with short life lately, I thought the price was worth every penny for the larger size.

Also the expanded battery is actually slightly _slimmer_ than the stock battery, real high quality cells


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 29, 2010)

it is only 200mah more??


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 29, 2010)

15% more battery life, mAh sounds small but when you put it in context of a 12hour battery life @ 1400 mAh thats nearly 2 hours more battery life with the 1600mAh, which for me is a HUGE difference.

It's the difference between having to charge my phone before I go out at night and not having to even though I spent two hours surfing the web on wifi earlier that day.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Not quite sure what the point is, but I put Windows 95 on my Droid.  Cool for showing people at school & impressing them with my geek awesomeness 

Instructions here


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://www.archos.com/products/ta/archos_101it/index.html?country=us&lang=en
> 
> Wow that's a great deal for the 16gb 10.1 tablet. Too bad they dont have a 3G version but it supports BT tethering from they phone. You got me pretty interested in this device.



well I rarely am outside of WiFi reception or a wall socket for power...
this will mostly be used at home as well, so again - WiFi.

but as you said, the tethering from my evo (or even wireless AP on evo) will solve thatproblems.

glad you are interested too - the actual sales site took them off as per order from Archos - the release date is not actually specified and my be until November... so time to think.

but for me.... this is a must have   I hope you do check it out and let me know what makes you decide to or not to buy.  my only worry is the 256mb of built in ram... but from reviewers and some reading I DO NOT think that will actually be a big deal.  I hope 

 I don't have the money, really. But I did place the pre-order. I love my HTC Evo and hope for more customization and opportunities this will make available  ... no charge til delivery so I have some time to think.... but I believe YES is the right answer.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 30, 2010)

I will really have to wait for some reviews before I could make the purchase but the initial presentation to the wife was promising so this one might go over guilt trip free lol.  The fact that it runs on Android is probably my biggest reason for wanting it and I know Archos makes solid hardware.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2010)

sweet!

just found the app "fah stats"

works great!


----------



## lisburnni (Oct 11, 2010)

whats it do , i dont see it on market


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2010)

folding@home stats. 

search folding or folding @ home


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 16, 2010)

ok folks, i am trying an experiment.  I flashed a bionix rom, and so far, i have not signed my phone into google.  all is going well, but i am running out of places to get legit freeware.  I have scoured sourceforge, with limited results.

i'm asking for your help to find good legit alternatives to the market.  ive seen applanet, but don't know squat.  i have been going straight to the dev's page, or forum links from xda.

really, im just looking for a web-based repository.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 16, 2010)

it's not like there is nothing free in the market, it's just gonna be ad supported and you'll have to sort through crap.

i don't think the answer is to find a different repository - it's just to have an idea what you are looking for specifically.  look for a program to do what you want, and then find a free alternative.

i don't know of any single place that lists all legal, open source/free apps available for android.  

if you make the site though. i'll visit often


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 16, 2010)

Angry Birds full version is out for Android, and it's FREE!


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 16, 2010)

ahhh, i saw it 2 days ago, grab it from the market, for easier updating


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 17, 2010)

For all Galaxy S users... Froyo!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2010)

AppBrain is a pretty decent site to get apps from. They let you install an app to the droid, and browse the website from your computer, and then it links the installs to your droid for you.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 21, 2010)

hey, good news for us nexus one owners: http://www.ditii.com/2010/10/18/android-gingerbread-running-on-nexus-one/


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, finally got around to downloading angry birds. It's really fun! Thx for the recommendation.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

The free version of Angry Birds is ad supported, but if you turn off your data connections, the ads don't show up!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright guys I updated my hero using froydvillain 1.5 but it keeps dropping calls so I want to reformat it back to 2.1 because it's pissing off customers that I call. Thing is I have no idea how.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 25, 2010)

did you do a nandroid backup before flashing?

if you have nothing you need to save just find a 2.1 rom @ xda-developers.  if you want it to be the legit 2.1 rom for you hero - i don't know, but reading the hero sub-forum on xda-dev should give you some answers.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 25, 2010)

App recomendations for everyone to check out, I wish I could post a good screenshot of my homescreen but I am too lazy to run through the SDK and I am on stock 2.2.1

LauncherPro - amazing, just amazing
BattStatt - beautiful battery charge widget
Beautiful Widgets - the absolute best clock/weather widget with a TON of skins, also other useful widgets
Nolock - removes the lockscreen, any hard buttons activate the screen and it works great for me on the nexus one with only 4 hardware buttons on the whole phone.
WifiWidget by Robert Burger - great wifi widget with IP status, network name, quick access to wifi settings, adjustable appearance, and a wifi switch in multiple widget sizes.
Save my Attach - save attachments out of Gmail, so useful for me saving pdf's from my professors.
Transdroid - Remote bit-torrent control (I use it with utorrent) handy widget available.
Silent time - Set times when your phone is scheduled to be on vibrate or full silent.


Just an assorted list of what I have been adding to my phone lately. 

My Launcherpro config:
- Hide notification bar, home button brings down shade at homescreen
- Hide Icon labels (no-text)
-3 dock's with round scrolling
-3 home screens 5rows 4columns
-No rotation of homescreen
-Select color is green
-Messaging, Gmail, and calls icons display unread messages number and missed call number


and Lastly I'll leave you with a backround I photoshopped for my phone using a pic from google images as the canvas.


----------



## JATownes (Oct 25, 2010)

I didn't even know this club existed.  Count me in.  Motorola Droid X here.  Had it a week and love it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 25, 2010)

JATownes said:


> I didn't even know this club existed.  Count me in.  Motorola Droid X here.  Had it a week and love it.



good for you mate


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 25, 2010)

digibucc said:


> did you do a nandroid backup before flashing?
> 
> if you have nothing you need to save just find a 2.1 rom @ xda-developers.  if you want it to be the legit 2.1 rom for you hero - i don't know, but reading the hero sub-forum on xda-dev should give you some answers.



I finally found another rom and used that.


----------



## JATownes (Oct 25, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> good for you mate



Yea, I was kind of stuck between the DroidX, Droid2 and Galaxy S.  I played with them all and the DroidX just seemed like the best fit for me.  I do a LOT of media viewing on it and all my movies/tv shows are AVI format, so it took a minute to find it, but I grabbed the ArcMedia player, and it works like a dream.  Definately on my required Apps list.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 29, 2010)

Just rooted my N1 to Cyannogen mod 6.1 - its stupid fast and so freakin awesome. I just never considered rooting before but now that I've gone and done it I cant imagine having it any other way.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 31, 2010)

Getting my Desire tomorrow.  I can't believe how cheap they're selling it on contract.  

http://www.unitedwireless.com/index...ategory_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=133


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

Dude, nice! Worth the wait 

May I recommend an SGP screen cover of your choice?

http://www.sgpstore.com/cell-phone/...protection-film-for-htc-droid-incredible.html

I have the Crystal Clear, but some people like the Anti Fingerprint. Comes with two, and they're extremely high quality. Had mine on since release, and hasn't moved a millimeter.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Nov 1, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Getting my Desire tomorrow.  I can't believe how cheap they're selling it on contract.
> 
> http://www.unitedwireless.com/index...ategory_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=133



Nice, root it and cyanogen mod it sooner rather than later. I feel like a total idiot for not rooting my nexus until the other day having had it for 11 months....


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

May I join your club?  I have a Samsung Galaxy 580.

Also, I have a few questions.


1. What the hell is rooting?
2. Why can't I download from the Android Market website?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2010)

hello
rooting unlocks the capabilities of your phone.   for most people this simply means allowing you to download software for free - but in truth that's really not what it's about.

it offers about as complete customization as you can get - my recommendation though would be to use the phone for a week or two and then decide if there is anything you want it to do it can't - and then look to see if rooting offers a solution.  i didn't hesitate to root my evo but that's the type of stuff i do 

as for the market - i have never used the website, only the app - so idk.  but is the app not available on the phone?


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello, 


HossHuge said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 1. What the hell is rooting?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/Untitled410.jpg



As you may or may not recall, Android x.x is based on linux, the really complicated system that is usually virus free, very stable, and lacks hardware drivers for anything consumers use 

Anyway, the reason it is stable and bug free is because it (Linux OS) wants permssion to do most anything it doesn't already do on its own.  On a Windows computer, we call this Administrative Rights, or admin privileges.  With these rights, you can install programs, let certain programs do the work typically done by Windows, or really hose up your machine.

In the Linux world, the same privilege is known as "root access."  A separate set of (very powerful) tools are opened for your use during root access.  Busybox is the set of tools.  Super User (su) is the app on your phone that controls which of the other apps have access to busybox, and therefore, root access.

Really, "rooting" is something a baby does to find its mom's breast.  I know this because I'm a new dad!  My boy is a week old today.  A big baby, 9.75 pounds (4.4 kg)!


ps, digibucc, how far upstate are you?  I'm orig from Adirondacks.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2010)

1freedude said:


> ps, digibucc, how far upstate are you?  I'm orig from Adirondacks.



that's where i am 

I am originally from Syracuse Area, but have been living (just barely) in the Adirondacks, Northville-for 4 years now.  Loving the trails


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Nov 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> Northville



Cool! I'm in Troy (RPI),  Not nearly the Adirondacks but not far away either. I was in Lake Luzerne in September.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 4, 2010)

1freedude said:


> Hello,
> As you may or may not recall, Android x.x is based on linux, the really complicated system that is usually virus free, very stable, and lacks hardware drivers for anything consumers use
> 
> Anyway, the reason it is stable and bug free is because it (Linux OS) wants permssion to do most anything it doesn't already do on its own.  On a Windows computer, we call this Administrative Rights, or admin privileges.  With these rights, you can install programs, let certain programs do the work typically done by Windows, or really hose up your machine.
> ...



Thanks for the info and reminding me that I really like breasts!!

Congrads on the new boy....


----------



## freakshow (Nov 4, 2010)

i want to be in this club 
i have a rooted Samsung Epic 4G with clockwork recovery mod and its fully flashed to cricket wireless (well besides MMS) by me


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2010)

As for your question about downloading from the market, you can't from the website. there are some pages out there (AppBrain) that let you download to the phone from a web page, but the market itself won't let you. you have to browse from your phone


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm officially running 2.2.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 4, 2010)

To keep it on topic, hows the GPS work on the adk trails?  It's not like they are difficult to navigate, but tracking and such...also how does the canopy interfere?  
I'm from tupper lake BTW, and my brother was a guide on the Hudson in north creek this summer



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm officially running 2.2.



...and how is it?  I'm still waiting.  I did get to see the international edition last week.  I was helping Bob Beggs on his new sailboat, and he has one.  We didn't have enough time to compare phones side by side...


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2010)

1freedude said:


> To keep it on topic, hows the GPS work on the adk trails?  It's not like they are difficult to navigate, but tracking and such...also how does the canopy interfere?  I'm from tupper lake BTW, and my brother was a guide on the Hudson in north creek this summer


GPS works well...I actually got a Garmin eTrex Summit after spending a few hours looking for a trail one day   I also tested the GPS on my evo, which will locate me but not give directions as there is no cell signal 90% of the time...

the trails are good, but i wanted to go off trail and not die so i figured that the safest way...  in addition to finally understanding declination and how to read a topo map properly   the canopy can be an issue, even with the eTrex - it will take a minute or two to allocate sometimes, and the higher i raise it the better it works...



1freedude said:


> ...and how is it?  I'm still waiting.  I did get to see the international edition last week.  I was helping Bob Beggs on his new sailboat, and he has one.  We didn't have enough time to compare phones side by side...


I have 2.2, but it was already on the Evo when i first got it, so i've never used anything but, to compare it to.... my Archos 101IT should be in early next week, with 2.1 ... so I will finally see the difference, which i have heard is pretty massive.  and then update it to 2.2 as soon as it's possible


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 4, 2010)

1freedude said:


> ...and how is it?  I'm still waiting.  I did get to see the international edition last week.  I was helping Bob Beggs on his new sailboat, and he has one.  We didn't have enough time to compare phones side by side...



So far, it's pretty good. Haven't seen any lag yet, but that could be said for when I originally got my phone which obviously had 2.1.

It feels slightly more responsive, I like the UI improvements but I'll keep on playing and see what else happens.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 4, 2010)

IC, is touchwiz built in?  Also, did you get things situated with download-mode?  I saw something in the vibrant forums on xda about making a special USB cable that emulates a test bench.  I'm on my phone now, but will edit this to include the link later.  They call it a jig.

And now about GPS...I have mucho experience with GPS units and software.  Trimble, Garmin, DeLorme...these things have agps, which really sucks.  Nothing beats a handheld while tromping through the north country.  I bought my dad an etrex off Craigslist.  He uses Google earth to get his track and custom poi's (some ridge that might overlook a pond).  The way I see it, start simple, get used to the equipment, and upgrade when what you have doesn't do what you need it to.

So, the fact that our phones don't have map bases, and can't be used as dedicated GPS makes me forget about it.  Although I actually have a road map base (an app called Maps(-)  ), that ain't gonna cut it in the outback.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 5, 2010)

1freedude said:


> IC, is touchwiz built in?  Also, did you get things situated with download-mode?  I saw something in the vibrant forums on xda about making a special USB cable that emulates a test bench.  I'm on my phone now, but will edit this to include the link later.  They call it a jig.



TouchWiz is built in yeah, I'm starting to get used to it now, but I'm tempted to try out others such as LauncherPro. In regards to download mode, just upgrading via Kies did. Didn't have to initiate anything on the phone manually, if that's what you mean?


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 5, 2010)

I was thinking of using Odin or being able to flash update.zip's

Anyway, here's the link. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=819551

I'm unofficially on 2.2. Its cool, tpu's emoticons move now!!!


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 13, 2010)

I swear to God, I'm going to kick the next person in the genitals (boy or girl) that asks me if my phone is an iphone.  Then they go "oh" when I tell them it's not........


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a girl ask me what kind of iPhone my phone was (Droid Incredible) and I told her it wasn't an iPhone. And she said, "Oh, well that's stupid that Verizon would come out with that when they're going to get the iPhone anyway." It took every ounce of self restraint in my body to not fire a barrage of information at her and teach her a fucking lesson.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 13, 2010)

My reply is I wanted something better.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 13, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I swear to God, I'm going to kick the next person in the genitals (boy or girl) that asks me if my phone is an iphone.  Then they go "oh" when I tell them it's not........



some people really have no clue that there other phones with a touch screen...


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 14, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> some people really have no clue that there other phones with a touch screen...



It's probably the same people who think a 360 or PS3 is faster than a decent computer.....


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 14, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> It's probably the same people who think a 360 or PS3 is faster than a decent computer.....



one of my best mates gets proper agressive about the PC vs consoles (360 fanboy) discussion, insists that using a keyboard and mouse means you cannot play any decent games, and it is ONLY posible on the 360 because the joysticks move in a 3d motion or someshit like that  , i said wait for multiplatform games, then play me bitch!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Nov 14, 2010)

OT:
yeah anyone making the PC vs 360 argument just needs to see the absolutely abysmal 360 COD:BO multiplayer graphics.... I seriously cant believe I bought this game... but a few of my fraternity bros play it and Its fun to get lan games in once in a while.

/OT sorry


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 16, 2010)

1freedude said:


> Ok, mini poll:
> how often do you get asked if your Android phone is an iPhone?
> 
> my vibrant looks like the 3gs, so I get asked all the time.  I say "no, this is a Samsung."



If i'm inquisitive about someone's phone or gadget, i say...What ya got there?



HossHuge said:


> I swear to God, I'm going to kick the next person in the genitals (boy or girl) that asks me if my phone is an iphone.  Then they go "oh" when I tell them it's not........





DanishDevil said:


> I had a girl ask me what kind of iPhone my phone was (Droid Incredible) and I told her it wasn't an iPhone. And she said, "Oh, well that's stupid that Verizon would come out with that when they're going to get the iPhone anyway." It took every ounce of self restraint in my body to not fire a barrage of information at her and teach her a fucking lesson.



that reminds me of my roommate at NATTC...he says I'm going to get a coke, do you want one?  I say sure.  He says, what kind?!?  (i didn't know _coke_ was generic for soda, and i guess she doesn't know apple makes the iphone).



King Wookie said:


> My reply is I wanted something better.





Bo$$ said:


> some people really have no clue that there other phones with a touch screen...





I knew it would take some time, but you guys are slow!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone played this on your Android it's WOW!!! for your phone and very cool Pocketlegends a true MMO for your Android  http://www.spacetimestudios.com/content.php?11 I think it's cool as hell.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 21, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Anyone played this on your Android it's WOW!!! for your phone and very cool Pocketlegends a true MMO for your Android  http://www.spacetimestudios.com/content.php?11 I think it's cool as hell.



yep it is really quite good


----------



## trt740 (Nov 21, 2010)

*All AT&T Android Owners  must application*

load any application non market place etc from your PC

http://www.androidcentral.com/sideload-android-apps-all-you-want-sideload-wonder-machine

I tried it and it works great.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 21, 2010)

Not having Froyo is making me grouchy.  Who ever thought saving apps on the internal memory only was a good idea?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 22, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Anyone played this on your Android it's WOW!!! for your phone and very cool Pocketlegends a true MMO for your Android  http://www.spacetimestudios.com/content.php?11 I think it's cool as hell.




Yup, played it. It's been referred to as "WoW for your Droid!!!", but it's closer to DDO. The first few dungeon crawls are free, but then you gotta "buy" access to the rest of them. And they don't allow you to just purchase the dungeon packs, you have to "buy" their money, and then use that to purchase access, which means you're always putting more money in their "bank" to use, than you have need to spend. Kinda like old-school Company Stores going to any of the local fairs these days, and having to buy tickets to ride the rides and buy concessions  . 

It's an ok game, but I'm kinda annoyed at how quickly they push you into a pay-to-play environ. I guess if I want better, I should write it myself


----------



## travva (Nov 23, 2010)

add me to the list! using a droid x w/ tranquility and before that the first vzw droid.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 27, 2010)

travva said:


> add me to the list! using a droid x w/ tranquility and before that the first vzw droid.




Hampton, huh?  I'm in wythe, off kecoughtan...former navy.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 29, 2010)

I found this guide about rooting my Samsung 580 and I just wanted to run it by you guys before I do it.  Does it look right?

http://seronline.de/?p=178


----------



## digibucc (Nov 29, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> one of my best mates gets proper agressive about the PC vs consoles (360 fanboy) discussion, insists that using a keyboard and mouse means you cannot play any decent games, and it is ONLY posible on the 360 because the joysticks move in a 3d motion or someshit like that  , i said wait for multiplatform games, then play me bitch!



does he not understand the joystick is just a sloppy alternative to a mouse?  a mouse allows true precision whereas a stick is choppy.  I don't think your friend thought that one through.

regardless, OT - I now have an ARCHOS A70IT!! only running 2.1 right now but froyo is promised within days and gingerbread eventually.  loving it!  started an Archos Gen 8 clubhouse, but it seems to be just me for now 

long live Android OS


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 29, 2010)

digibucc said:


> does he not understand the joystick is just a sloppy alternative to a mouse?  a mouse allows true precision whereas a stick is choppy.  I don't think your friend thought that one through.


nope!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 29, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I found this guide about rooting my Samsung 580 and I just wanted to run it by you guys before I do it.  Does it look right?
> 
> http://seronline.de/?p=178



Something bothers me about having to flash an image just to get root...so I kept digging until I found "z4root."  Find it in the market, install.  I don't use the market, or have my phone tethered to google, so I can't look for it.  
Check out this thread at xda

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833953


----------



## ERazer (Dec 3, 2010)

Well just got me a new htc evo


----------



## digibucc (Dec 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Well just got me a new htc evo



frikken awesome phone.  I haven't had mine too long but i've gotten to know and love it 

just turn off stuff you aren't using to make your battery last.  like when your out all day turn off wifi, setting toggles on the homescreen are the easiest way.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 3, 2010)

Count me in, got this bad boy just over 2 weeks ago. Samsung Galaxy S (GT-I9000) running Froyo 












Is it worth rooting, if possible on 2.2? Haven't really looked into it that much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bout to switch to verizon wireless so i may pickup an android phone


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Count me in, got this bad boy just over 2 weeks ago. Samsung Galaxy S (GT-I9000) running Froyo
> 
> Is it worth rooting, if possible on 2.2? Haven't really looked into it that much.



NICE!

It is definitely worth rooting man. On the market download *z4root* and then get the *One Click Lag Fix* by the same guy - you'll notice _big_ speed improvements. Also recommend Winamp as it's better than Samsung's music player and you can now wirelessly sync your PC's library with your phone. 

Awesomesauce!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 3, 2010)

Does a modified HTC HD2 count to be in the club. XD

Running Android 2.2 on my HD2. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> NICE!
> 
> It is definitely worth rooting man. On the market download *z4root* and then get the *One Click Lag Fix* by the same guy - you'll notice _big_ speed improvements. Also recommend Winamp as it's better than Samsung's music player and you can now wirelessly sync your PC's library with your phone.
> 
> Awesomesauce!



I used Voodoo 5 and noticed some speed improvements, but not as much as everyone else was saying. I heard it's a good idea to to a factory reset when upgrading to 2.2 but I didn't. If I root it does it have stock Android or is it possible to keep TouchWiz on it?

I'll have a look at Winamp, the Samsung music player kinda sucks, it doesn't display tags correctly and doesn't show genres and shows contributing artist instead of the artist so many of my albums just show up as Various Artists.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 3, 2010)

Woo sign me up i just got the Samsung captivate from ATT the other day this thing is quickly replacing my pc in usefulness.
so far ive kept 2.1 on it with OCLF root i don't use the lag fix cause i never had issues using launcher pro.

Winamp is awesome only to be 1up'd by MvideoPlayer which will play .mkv with embedded subs.
note your phone must support .mkv play back in the first place for that to work


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I used Voodoo 5 and noticed some speed improvements, but not as much as everyone else was saying. I heard it's a good idea to to a factory reset when upgrading to 2.2 but I didn't. If I root it does it have stock Android or is it possible to keep TouchWiz on it?



I had issues with my phone not booting into Recovery mode so I got CPW to replace it for me, to which they did and then I updated straight away from stock settings. In regards to the two apps I suggested, it won't remove anything for you and TouchWiz will still be in place. You won't notice anything differently apart from the app icons and the fact the phone is faster.



DaveK said:


> I'll have a look at Winamp, the Samsung music player kinda sucks, it doesn't display tags correctly and doesn't show genres and shows contributing artist instead of the artist so many of my albums just show up as Various Artists.



I've been a big fan of Winamp since it's initial release, only recently moved over to MediaMonkey which is based on Winamp but now I'm back to Winamp to use the wireless syncing option.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.gameloft.com/free-hd-game/#


Free games  I downloaded Dungeon hunter, but it won't run on my Incredible. Snag it tho, I hear it's pretty hot...


----------



## digibucc (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> MediaMonkey which is based on Winamp but now I'm back to Winamp to use the wireless syncing option.



I never knew it was based off of winamp, i just thought they had the plugin.

i LOVE mediamonkey, can't stand the winamp UI, library.  and don't sync too often, and charge it off the pc as it's better for batter anyway.... so yeah.

still, learn something new


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> NICE!
> 
> It is definitely worth rooting man. On the market download *z4root* and then get the *One Click Lag Fix* by the same guy - you'll notice _big_ speed improvements. Also recommend Winamp as it's better than Samsung's music player and you can now wirelessly sync your PC's library with your phone.
> 
> Awesome sauce!



Thanks for the heads up about Winamp.  It's sweet Awesome sauce, just like KY jelly!!


----------



## DaveK (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I had issues with my phone not booting into Recovery mode so I got CPW to replace it for me, to which they did and then I updated straight away from stock settings. In regards to the two apps I suggested, it won't remove anything for you and TouchWiz will still be in place. You won't notice anything differently apart from the app icons and the fact the phone is faster.
> 
> I've been a big fan of Winamp since it's initial release, only recently moved over to MediaMonkey which is based on Winamp but now I'm back to Winamp to use the wireless syncing option.



Winamp is nice, I dunno if it's just me but I think it has a better sound, but I prefer PowerAMP as it loads songs faster. I managed to fix the tags of the songs using Winamp on the PC though, for some reason MediaMonkey wouldn't work. Now I just need to get album art on them, PowerAMP displays missing artwork from the internet but I'd prefer to not have to use the internet on the go.

I couldn't manage to get z4root on the marketplace  I wonder what the odds are of the Galaxy S getting Gingerbread?


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 5, 2010)

dont know if this is old news or not , but i just found firefox android APK on firefoxs site .

just installed it by dragging the APK onto my galaxy s and selecting it , once i set up my sync account on my desktop all my bookmarks etc carried over in seconds.

I will let you know how I get on with it


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 5, 2010)

Figured this was a good place to ask this question. Has anyone played around with any of the ipad knockoffs that run Android? If so, are they any good? My daughter wants an ipad for xmas, and I'm not spending that kind of jack for an apple product, let alone on an 11 year old, so I was thinking of buying her an Android tablet PC for christmas. Good idea?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2010)

Check out the Archos 10.1, it's $300 and can make a great match for an IPad.


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 5, 2010)

The only one I have tried is the Galaxy tab , i honestly did think it was good at what it done and with all the bonuses that android has over apple also , but im sure you will tar this with the same brush as its quite expensive - at least in the UK .


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Check out the Archos 10.1, it's $300 and can make a great match for an IPad.



hmm..I'll check that out. Gonna see if they have a 7 inch model. I was hoping to keep it around $200 or so. A bunch of chinese knockoff are in the range, like this one...

http://www.lightinthebox.com/-Andro...B-4G-Wifi-G-sensor-HDMI-SMQ5851-_p158354.html


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2010)

The just released a 7 inch and I think its close to $200. Check their home page for sure, tons of details.

Also should have mentioned the Archos 10 is probably on backorder until Jan. 2011.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2010)

truthfully paulieg, also check around till the 20th.. December is suppose to be when they let out a few more tablets... it's not worth it to get a ipad.. The android tablets will do far more then what a ipad will ever do.. Plus, kindle app will be so good for your daughter to have... lol.. but, like you say, a 7in would be perfect size. even able to place in the backpack and use it to take notes..


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> The just released a 7 inch and I think its close to $200. Check their home page for sure, tons of details.
> 
> Also should have mentioned the Archos 10 is probably on backorder until Jan. 2011.



Archos looks like a no go. The 10 and 7 inch are out of stock everywhere. Wonder if I should bite the bullet with a knockoff....



Cold Storm said:


> truthfully paulieg, also check around till the 20th.. December is suppose to be when they let out a few more tablets... it's not worth it to get a ipad.. The android tablets will do far more then what a ipad will ever do.. Plus, kindle app will be so good for your daughter to have... lol.. but, like you say, a 7in would be perfect size. even able to place in the backpack and use it to take notes..



Can't really gamble with 12/20. Really need to get it done over the next day or 2.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 6, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I couldn't manage to get z4root on the marketplace  I wonder what the odds are of the Galaxy S getting Gingerbread?



All of the Galaxy S phones are supposed to get Gingerbread; the timeframes are just kind of sketchy.  I would bet by the Spring.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Archos looks like a no go. The 10 and 7 inch are out of stock everywhere. Wonder if I should bite the bullet with a knockoff....
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really gamble with 12/20. Really need to get it done over the next day or 2.



Awww man... search threw Engadget on them and see if you can find something close to the archos 7in.. I bet you could find something closer. I know there is a tablet that walmart got.. I'll search for it.. It starts with a V... lol..


----------



## digibucc (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah i had an archos 70 on pre-order from JR.com since september, yet it just kept pushing back.

if you want one, pay attention to the archos.com(uk, etc) site, as that's your most guaranteed way of getting one soon.  retailers are just getting them, and i've had mine in hand for almost 2 weeks.

They go up on sale on the archos site for about 2-3 hours at a time, and then go back to notify, but i had mine in hand 2 days after ordering from them directly.

canceled my order with jr, obviously.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 6, 2010)

Cyanogen Stable 6.1 is out! CyanogenMod 
Servers seem to be very loaded slow page loads.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey paulie,  how's your craigslist?  We get posts for the knock-offs...called apads.  Usually these guys buy bulk and sell on the street.  Not great, but not trash.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 8, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> All of the Galaxy S phones are supposed to get Gingerbread; the timeframes are just kind of sketchy.  I would bet by the Spring.



I just read about it on Engadget, they say March for HTC and June for Samsung


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2010)

Just installed Cyanogen6 on my Dream and it's amazing for battery life now. Fairly nippy too.


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 8, 2010)

You can add me to the clubhouse. I've had a Nexus One since release day...just never thought about joining a clubhouse, lol. It's rooted and running Enomther's ROM 2.14.2 with wildmonk's 2.6.35.7 SVS-950mV BFS AXI 720p 1152mhz kernel. I've been through the gamut of ROMs and this is easily the fastest, most stable ROM to date.

EDIT: The battery life is also quite substantial, better than any ROM I have used.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Dec 8, 2010)

mrw1986 said:


> You can add me to the clubhouse. I've had a Nexus One since release day...just never thought about joining a clubhouse, lol. It's rooted and running Enomther's ROM 2.14.2 with wildmonk's 2.6.35.7 SVS-950mV BFS AXI 720p 1152mhz kernel. I've been through the gamut of ROMs and this is easily the fastest, most stable ROM to date.
> 
> EDIT: The battery life is also quite substantial, better than any ROM I have used.



Have you used MIUI?


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, several different MIUI ROMs. I went right back to AOSP. The only thing I like from MIUI was the browser, which I now use and can be downloaded on the market: Miren Browser.


----------



## ktr (Dec 8, 2010)

I should be getting the Nexus S sometime mid next week


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 8, 2010)

ktr said:


> I should be getting the Nexus S sometime mid next week



Nice! I'm holding out until the Tegra 2 and Orion phones start rolling out Q1 '11. The Nexus S isn't really much of an upgrade from the Nexus One.

Don't get me wrong, it's nice and all, but meh. I'm a huge phone buff too, I normally get a new phone every other month or so. The Nexus One has been my longest lasting phone and I've had other phones while I've had my N1.


----------



## ktr (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea, I get a new phone a few times a year. I started with a G1 ADP to a Nexus One to a Evo 4G and now a Nexus S.


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 8, 2010)

ktr said:


> Yea, I get a new phone a few times a year. I started with a G1 ADP to a Nexus One to a Evo 4G and now a Nexus S.



That's a nice line of upgrades!


----------



## ktr (Dec 8, 2010)

All for free except the Evo 4G for 60% off no contract .


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2010)

Subscribed and would like to join. Just moved off a Samsung i760 Win 6.x mobile "smart phone" to a Droid X .  Needless to say, it's like moving out of the stone age.

Other than figuring out how to sync to my Google calendar, contacts and email, I haven't installed much other than Angry Birds, RealCalc and Solitare.

The voice recognition in the Droid X is absolutely amazing.  Texting and driving is no more, I simply voice out what I want to say.  Even with all the road noise, it almost always gets it spot on.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 8, 2010)

I strongly recommend Google Voice, even with the slight delay for VOIP. Also, since I use Chrome to browse, I like the Chrome-to-Phone app. Lets me send any page I've got open in chrome (including maps, etc) to my phone instantly


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chrome-to-phone is cool, another good one I've found that syncs your Chrome bookmarks is called ChromeMarks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2010)

Woke up this morning to an OTA update, 2.2.1. Also, can anyone tell me what the pros/cons would be of rooting a Moto Droid 1?


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Woke up this morning to an OTA update, 2.2.1. Also, can anyone tell me what the pros/cons would be of rooting a Moto Droid 1?



for myself, the pros simply involved being able to disable Swype, Skype, and any of the rest of the crap Verizon forced on my phone. I didn't bother to load up a Mod, altho I did do some researching into which mods I might run. My main interest was getting all their crap gone.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 9, 2010)

Someone needs to come up with a phone decrapifier app...one click decrapification.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2010)

Ahhzz said:


> for myself, the pros simply involved being able to disable Swype, Skype, and any of the rest of the crap Verizon forced on my phone. I didn't bother to load up a Mod, altho I did do some researching into which mods I might run. My main interest was getting all their crap gone.



Oh ok, mine came bare right out of the box with none of their software on it. Anything else I should know? The only pro I can come up with is WiFi tethering without any cons.



1freedude said:


> Someone needs to come up with a phone decrapifier app...one click decrapification.



True that!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh ok, mine came bare right out of the box with none of their software on it. Anything else I should know? The only pro I can come up with is WiFi tethering without any cons.
> 
> True that!



it's like having administrator access in windows.  it's more freedom but you can also delete or edit things that can cause problems...

mods
themes
custom recovery
customization

those are the big ones...  as far as cons, you can break it if you screw around in stuff you shouldn't... that's pretty much it.  also, you have to update the wifi/cell/etc "drivers" manually, which is necessary anywhere near often, but it's still a bit... scary.

if yours already came barebones, at the very least there is no rush to rooting.  just use it and do what you want, if you find it can't do something you want then see if rooting makes it possible.  if that never comes up it was never necessary 

*@ktr*

didn't the Evo just come out like 4 months ago?  I love mine, what do you think of it vs. the S?  just curious


----------



## ktr (Dec 9, 2010)

digibucc said:


> *@ktr*
> 
> didn't the Evo just come out like 4 months ago?  I love mine, what do you think of it vs. the S?  just curious



6 Months ago. I don't have the Nexus S yet, but I do like the Evo a lot. Only gripes with the phone is the shear number of crapware preinstalled and SenseUI, which I find too flashy and bloated. Thankfully, Launcher Pro allows me to hide the crapware and switch back to a "Pure Google" UI.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2010)

got the OTA update, 2.2.1 for the nexus one, only a SLIGHT speed boost noticed


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Dec 9, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> got the OTA update, 2.2.1 for the nexus one, only a SLIGHT speed boost noticed



damn, you guys JUST got OTA 2.2.1? I got that like at least 3 months ago, before I rooted that is....


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> damn, you guys JUST got OTA 2.2.1? I got that like at least 3 months ago, before I rooted that is....



yep FGR83D this morning at 9:50


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2010)

@digi
Then I guess there wouldn't be a use for me to root then.

@Bo$$
Got my 2.2.1 OTA yesterday. I like it.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone know why my G1 keeps loading like 7 random apps without me asking it to. 

Gets to the point where theres only 5MB of RAM left and the phone is uber slow.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 12, 2010)

Loading as in installing?


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 12, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone know why my G1 keeps loading like 7 random apps without me asking it to.
> 
> Gets to the point where theres only 5MB of RAM left and the phone is uber slow.



My samsung does the same thing. I'm not sure if I'm accidently touching it or it's something else.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2010)

I wanna join 

Original phone was a moto devour then the lg ally now on the droid 2. Fav app is dolphin browser mainly because it runs desktop better than the oem browser. Only downside I see to the droid 2 is no overclocking.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2010)

Not installing. Like now, i havn't touched my phone all night and i have the following open:

Advanced Task Killer (To see what i have open)
Voice Search
Market
Steam Mobile
ROM Manager
News and Weather

It's just draining my battery and making my phone pretty much unusable. All them amount to only having 4MB spare... 

It wasn't like this 2/3 days back.. so im not sure whats happened.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 12, 2010)

What are the benefits of rooting my Samsung Galaxy S? I don't know much about rooting, all I know is that it's essentially like jailbreaking an iPhone, right? I just like the idea of having a vanilla version of Android. If possible, can I flash back to the stock Samsung ROM?


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 12, 2010)

yes you can reflash using a program called odin which is readily available and so are stock ROMS , if you stuck i have loads - plus odin course .

Rooting basically gives you access to the complete android system , allowing to uninstall, modify and alter ever setting and use such things as 3rd party / unapproved apps that arent on the market place.

One basic way to test an android device is to install a program called quadrant ( free from the market) which tests the cpu power , memory subsystem , graphics etc and gives you a score to compare to other devices or roms of course , a typical SGS will score 850 or so points standard .

Now using a modified rom , with root access of course you can modify the file system away from RFS ( slow , laggy but secure) to the likes of EXT2 / EXT4 or now JFS , far faster ways to store , arrange and move information around the phone , it allows you to repartition the storage on the phone to speed things up a little also . It also allow you to remove the default laucher or run multiple ones which are easier to use , with faster better arranged menus and icons , make your own icons etc and run several launchers for different themes/ layouts . Overclocking and undervolting is also possible with root , so at idle you can preserve battery and on load speed up the phone for performance . 

a typical SGS now with a modified rom thats runs on 2.2. froyo with JIT ( just in time compiler) a different file system such as EXT4 for everything and a small overclock from 1ghz to 1.2 will score 2500 in quadrant , a massive improvement and the phone is so much faster , less laggy and running multiple apps is not a problem .

get along to XDA developer forums as there is a dedicated section there for the SGS , I have one myself and they are fantastic phones with the right ROM onboard 

I hope this helps Dave and if you need any more info or anything explained feel free to ask I know i wittled on a bit

Stephen


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2010)

Right, i've lost it with Cyanogen6. Going back to 1.5, then i'll find a nice lightweight rom for my G1 instead.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know shit about CMx.x, but as far as your apps loading, that happens to me, too.  There's this one app,  "my uploads."  WTF is that?  Try a task manager that auto-kills apps.  I can't think of any in particular, but be careful,  it acts like a pc with a unstable OC.  The phone will be fast, but kinda unpredictable.  I used one that came with a rom, tried it set to aggresive and didn't like it. Switched it to moderate and liked it, then went to a different rom...
Where do you get your roms, besides CM?

At dave...I have the SGS as well.  Specifically, the vibrant from T-Mo.  Its supposed to be really close to the i9000.  Fast as hell, beautiful, and fast.  When (if) you start flashing roms, rooting will let you flash without a pc.   Rooting also lets you uninstall bloatware. Its not hard at all.  Is this your first android?  This is my first.  Im coming from a treo.  I miss it, mostly for the accuracy of the stylus.  But android is fun, if not productive.  Xda developers is stuffed to the brim with info.  Be sure to get to the right section.  Remember, there are about 7 variations of our phone, and some things are compatible, while others will cause a world of trouble.  Have fun...

Ps. This post came from the onscreen kb.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

I had Advanced-Task-Killer-Free, that's how i knew what was loaded. 

My phone would be un-usable every 10mins.. pathetic. 

Back on 1.5 now, nippy and fun. Just need a theme


----------



## ktr (Dec 13, 2010)

Game Dev Story out on Android. It's a tycoon game where you start and manage a video game studio. The game is really deep. Probably the first proper tycoon game on Android. A little on the pricey side for apps (~$5) but extremely addictive.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got a Droid X through Verizon and I Love it!

I'm still learning the ropes but I'm worried about what apps are running and battery usage. I'm pretty comfortable with the way it is now but interested in what apps I should get and what can be done with this amazing phone!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 27, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just got a Droid X through Verizon and I Love it!
> 
> I'm still learning the ropes but I'm worried about what apps are running and battery usage. I'm pretty comfortable with the way it is now but interested in what apps I should get and what can be done with this amazing phone!



Google. Voice. 

that is all. 


well, that and Angry Birds, and the BBC and NPR apps, and the barcode scanner, and Google Goggles, and App Brain, and Squibble, and, and, and ... EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 27, 2010)

tasker - this app highlights the difference between android and ios.   customized profiles , which have an event (like headphone plugged in, or bluetooth in range (pc, headset, etc), or screen off, and so much more.  and then it triggers tasks. (music->play, or turn wifi off when the screen is off, or much more)  and when it exits (headphones unplugged) it can trigger exit tasks.

really, just get it and learn it, it rocks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok guys, I may need a little bit of assistance here. It all started with me wanting to get more out of my phone. I had installed Rom manager(latest free) & flashed Clockworkmod Recovery 2.5.0.1. Here's the issue, the only way to get into recovery mod is by fully booting the phone, flashing CWRM 2.5.0.1, and doing a reboot to recovery while in Rom manager.

I was going to install the latest stable Cyanogenmod to see if i could get snappier launching of apps and a touch better battery usage, but with recovery mode being FUBAR, I am a touch scared to do it. I have already made a nandroid backup while in recovery mode, but what good is that if I can't boot into recovery if things go bad?

Can anyone else assist with this? Or have an alternative way to do it? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 31, 2010)

try amon-ra, it just replaced the vol-down recovery screen with the unlocked one.

personally i just:

copy the rom zip to the card, reboot and hold vol down, and then do nandroid and flash the zip that way.  i don't use a rom manager, and as i said amon-ra is background.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok found that I can gain access to the stock recovery menu. The problem I can only run CWRM/SPrecovery once right after I flash it.

EDIT:

With a clockworkmod recovery backup, can i just ZIP everything to an "update.zip" for flashing without using CWRM?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2011)

OK problem fixed!

**Rooting from 2.2.1 on Droid 1**
For those having the same issue as above and using Rom Manager:

Use SuperOneClick 1.55 method for temporary root access(this only gives simple kernel access DOES NOT ALLOW FULL ROOT ACCESS)
Install Rom manager from the market and go all the way to the bottom and use "flash SPRecovery 0.99.3b"
Then use this update.zip file placed in the root of your SD card to provide full root access. Then once back up and running go into Market and install the latest SuperUser app. 

See source if you have any questions regarding the process.

Pretty sure this would also work on ANY os regardless of version.

**Source for where I received some of the files to do this* Big thank you to Motocache1 @ Droidforums.net*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 1, 2011)

Excellent thanks for the suggested apps! 

Now I face a dilemma, to root or not? If the process is simple and yields many great benefits (Which tbh I am not aware of atm) then I'd be more inclined in doing some research. However, if the risks are high and not much changes aside from not being able to overclock then I'll just stick withs stock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Excellent thanks for the suggested apps!
> 
> Now I face a dilemma, to root or not? If the process is simple and yields many great benefits (Which tbh I am not aware of atm) then I'd be more inclined in doing some research. However, if the risks are high and not much changes aside from not being able to overclock then I'll just stick withs stock.



Was in the same predicament not too long ago. Is the phone working up to your standards? Is there anything that you can think of that you would NEED that requires root?

Root access, if you have ever used **nix, is just that. It gives you Superuser access to the full filesystem. Allowing for updating and modifying ANYTHING related to your phone.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was in the same predicament not too long ago. Is the phone working up to your standards? Is there anything that you can think of that you would NEED that requires root?
> 
> Root access, if you have ever used **nix, is just that. It gives you Superuser access to the full filesystem. Allowing for updating and modifying ANYTHING related to your phone.



Yeah I know what root means its just that even if I did root I just don't see what I'd be able to with it that I can't already do. I don't really feel the need to overclock performance to battery drain ratio is good in my book.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 3, 2011)

the only reason I rooted mine was for Titanium Backup (requires root), and a couple of the games I play stream tons of ads, and I've got an app to edit the hosts table, which also requires root. Otherwise, I haven't even installed Cyo or any of the others


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

After using latest Cyo 6.1.2, I switched over to the latest Bugless Beast, much MUCH faster just all around better. I must say, titanium backup+rom manager, you are near 100% free of truly killing the phone. Only way you could potentially kill(kill is a strong word, should be unusable) it is if you don't have a rom backup of your previously working stable rom.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 9, 2011)

just got this 

havent really installed too many apps/games yet, i might trade it for a brown version instead, the white cover is waaaaay too receptive to dirt, and with my work(metalshop) it wont stay white for long lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just got this
> 
> havent really installed too many apps/games yet, i might trade it for a brown version instead, the white cover is waaaaay too receptive to dirt, and with my work(metalshop) it wont stay white for long lol
> 
> ...



the white twin of the nexus one, have fun with it


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 9, 2011)

Grrr... Can't connect to my network, or anyother!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me in, got a replacement for my borked Nokia X6 last week, the HTC Wildfire, it's not as good as the likes of the desire, but bloody hell am I impressed with this phone so far, Android is far superior to crappy symbian which my Nokia ran. Not installed many apps yet as the default ones are fine for now and not really had the time to.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 9, 2011)

My fav app so far, PhoneMyPC... It's god damn amazing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 9, 2011)

got any tips on overclocking the Desire? not that i need more speed......but


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

best possible forum for android: XDA-developers
here is the desire subforum: clicky

everything you need 

and check out tasker, it is the most useful app i have found yet


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got any tips on overclocking the Desire? not that i need more speed......but



you need root access (which you loose your warranty) and you must/attain an app called SetCPU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you need root access (which you loose your warranty) and you must/attain an app called SetCPU



Unless you find a good custom rom which has pre-clocked kernel. Also got milestone overclock which works with stock kernels.

@digibucc

Been using Project Elite, just updated to 4.1. Man this is nice! You should try it out!

@The Don

Very VERY nice phone. I like!


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Guys add me if you can please. Using the Samsung Galaxy S with 2.2 loaded up with some Gingerbread apk loaded as well.

What do I think of the phone love it and it took a while for me to get off Balckberry's. I work in the mobile industry so wanted to get to know the android market and loving it.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 9, 2011)

Add me i have a samsung galaxy S


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

@jr
i have an HTC Evo, i don't see a dist for me


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 9, 2011)

*Screen based keyboard and text editing, DROID X*

I have a question...  a DROID X:  When entering/editing text using the on-screen keyboard, moving the cursor to the right location is a f*cking b*tch!  Have to use the back button and try positioning with my finger, not easy with entry boxes within web sites... SMS and other DROID phone entry boxes have a "magnifying glass" that helps you slide the cursor with your finger and get it in the right place, which is ok in most cases.

Are there any add-ons (or something already there) that acts like arrow keys to move the cursor?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2011)

@Sasqui
Have not seen something like that (yet).

@digi
Man that stinks. Which one you on currently? Cyanogen?


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

Fresh.  for Evo and Hero.

it is Sprint Sense based, but minimal for speed and battery.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2011)

I like that. Is that a 4G phone? Been meaning to ask you, is 4g really that much faster than 3g? Cause i was looking online and was doing reasearch. I saw 4g does 100Mbps when mobile and 1Gbps when stationary. Would it be more down to what your provider allows? Sorry, so many questions and with me being the inquisitive kind....


----------



## digibucc (Jan 9, 2011)

np.

I like it alot. only android phone i've had, but i tried the hero and didn't like that as much.  this thing is a beast. snappy, powerful.  battery is a killer, but as long as you turn off wifi/3g/4g when not using, it fairs well enough.i've never lasted more than 3 days on a charge, but i consider that pretty good for these things.

as for 4G. it's not really 4G. in fact, they were told afterwad by the ieee they can't call it that.  too late. it's WiMax.  I don't have it in my area, so have only used it a couple of times.  it was fast sure, but definitely up to the provider. more like 6-10Mbps. WiMax can handle 100, sprint won't give it to you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok! Thanks that was the answer I was looking for. Cause if I go to www.thebetterinternet.com they are a new provider that goes over 4g for a complete wireless solution. I was thinking about switching but their advertised is something like 3mbps/512kbps and right now im getting 12mbps/2mbps(and sharing between 4 pc's). So in theory if it they "open the bottle" could see WiMax being a complete wireless solution even for the home soon.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> My fav app so far, PhoneMyPC... It's god damn amazing.



I prefer using the new TeamViewer app for Android!!! it RULES!


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I have a question...  a DROID X:  When entering/editing text using the on-screen keyboard, moving the cursor to the right location is a f*cking b*tch!  Have to use the back button and try positioning with my finger, not easy with entry boxes within web sites... SMS and other DROID phone entry boxes have a "magnifying glass" that helps you slide the cursor with your finger and get it in the right place, which is ok in most cases.
> 
> Are there any add-ons (or something already there) that acts like arrow keys to move the cursor?



Try installing swype the keyboard it has a pointer to move the cursor accurately


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 14, 2011)

Can add me to the list, Droid 2 (standard, not global or R2) rooted with ApeX v1.3.1
Perma undervolted via DX/D2 Overclocker
sometimes underclocked via SetCPU

Oh, and the extended moto battery.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2011)

Any using Google Translate? It's pretty funny.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 20, 2011)

*Android 2.2 - Droid X*

Got a TXT message from Verizon Monday saying the Android 2.2 software is released.

www.droiddoes.com/2.2x

I have no rooting on my phone, it's a virgin.  Should I jump to the new version?

Here's the list of features... http://support.vzw.com/pdf/system_update/droid_x.pdf


----------



## travva (Jan 20, 2011)

yes sasquil, you should. you guys with droidx, maybe droid 2 as well, anyone use tranquility? it's a blurless rom and i LOVE it. it has a stock launcher and stock icons but can still retain some of the functional stuff from blur.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 14, 2011)

Bump. Finally got around to rooting my phone and installing a custom Rom, it was easier than expected it just involves a lot of reading beforehand and a lot of steps.







I'm using Darky's Rom. It's one of the fastest Froyo roms out and it's very, very snappy even with all my stuff already loaded on it and that's with Voodoo lagfix disabled. It's 2.2.1, has more RAM, the stock Android lock screen, Nexus S bootscreen and some Gingerbread tweaks. I couldn't find any stock roms but I'll settle for this


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently moved over to Darky's ROM for the first time. I like it, went with the SpeedMod kernel instead of the Voodoo one. Definitely recommend it.

DaveK, d'you have these apps "Telegraaf" - "DigiLezen" and FileIndex installed? I really want to get rid of them.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 14, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I recently moved over to Darky's ROM for the first time. I like it, went with the SpeedMod kernel instead of the Voodoo one. Definitely recommend it.
> 
> DaveK, d'you have these apps "Telegraaf" - "DigiLezen" and FileIndex installed? I really want to get rid of them.



Nope, haven't got them. Have you tried removing them with an app? I used SGS Tools to clear some apps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 14, 2011)

ffs

i want to put a new rom on my desire

i have the thing rooted with the unrevoked program, so far so good

but when i want to install the new rom the phone just hangs after restart at the HTC logo

ive been at the exda site, but i dont understand 99% of wtf they are talking about in there

any easy way to install these ROM's?


----------



## netieb (Feb 14, 2011)

Updated my GT540 to 2.3 Gingerbread ^^


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 24, 2011)

Need some help people. Rooted my G1, worked. Got it back to 1.5, then updated it all. Installed the Recovery.img and that worked. Now, i want to install this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=929678

But im not sure what radio, SPL and gapps to use. I followed this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR0HpUVv-BY

Then when he installed Cyanogen, i installed Gingerbread. Now im stuck on the boot screen and have been for 2 hours... ideas?

I'm thinking the files i used, from the video, ain't compatible. So, anyone have links to "SPL: 1.33.0013d (hboot)" and "RADIO: 2.22.27.08 / 28.25"? Then, what do i do from the Recovery screen to delete all i did and install Gingerbread?


----------



## ktr (Feb 24, 2011)

Follow these instructions: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Dream:DangerSPL

MAKE SURE TO FLASH THE RADIO BEFORE THE SPL, OR YOU WILL BRICK YOUR PHONE!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 24, 2011)

I have:

HBOOT-1.33.2005 (DREA11000) 
and
RADIO-2.22.23.02

So, according to that article, i don't need to do that.


----------



## ktr (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you partition the SD card correctly?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 24, 2011)

I did 3-4 then 2-3... I didn't think that was bad...

If that's the issue (and im willing to try anything), what do i need / need to do to try again?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 24, 2011)

Count me htc desire. Got from tmobile while ago. Thanks.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 24, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Any using Google Translate? It's pretty funny.



Ya,  I do.  It comes in handy being that I'm English and live in Taiwan.  

For example:

Me: Do you have any mustard?
Chinese person: @#$3%^!#$.
Me: <shows mustard with Google translate>
Chinese person:  Oh, aisle 10.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 24, 2011)

Right, can someone give me a quick set-by-set of what to do from my position. 

I can access HBOOT fine (HBOOT-1.33.2005 / RADIO-2.22.23.02) and i can access my System Recovery fine (RA-dream-v1.7.0).

I have the following on my desktop:

HBOOT-1.33.0013d
RADIO-2.22.27.08
gapps-tiny-112010 (that the right one?)
froyobylaszlo-5.1 (from: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=929678)

If my thinking is right, i need to: 

- Delete the rom etc. that i installed wrong
- Move the files from my desktop onto my SD
- Install everything
- Boot

However, i'm not sure how to go about that... So this is where i need the simple instructions and advice


----------



## lisburnni (Feb 24, 2011)

darkys roms are brilliant, im on beta 3 at minute and really impressed, if you delete all the useless fonts etc it makes it even better


----------



## ktr (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay, a new Android device for me...Moto Xoom!


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 24, 2011)

ktr said:


> Yay, a new Android device for me...Moto Xoom!



You got one? Give details!! I'm thinking of picking one up today....


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Anybody with an Atrix 4G yet? Considering picking one up once it hits Verizon (under whatever name).


----------



## ktr (Feb 24, 2011)

Mike0409 said:


> You got one? Give details!! I'm thinking of picking one up today....



Well, I had it for about a month . It is great, but if I was in the position of looking into a new slate, I personally would wait for other companies to release their honeycomb slates.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 24, 2011)

lisburnni said:


> darkys roms are brilliant, im on beta 3 at minute and really impressed, if you delete all the useless fonts etc it makes it even better



Any notable changes in 9.3? I'm just waiting for a stable release but might change to the beta if there's something worth updating for.


----------



## lisburnni (Feb 24, 2011)

i had problems wil the email app on previous releases and thisis the first one for ages that works for me, apart from that its very stable and still neds charged everynight lol


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 25, 2011)

Iv Been after a Android Phone and thought you guys could help us as im not sure on what phone to get, Either : 

lg optimus one
Orange San Francisco

? 

Would like to join clubhouse aswell once i get one please : )


----------



## theonedub (Feb 25, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Anybody with an Atrix 4G yet? Considering picking one up once it hits Verizon (under whatever name).









Screen is nice (thought it was great until I put it side by side with the mrs' IP4) and its very fast. Battery life is a concern, but its too early to call. Still getting used to Android


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 26, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Iv Been after a Android Phone and thought you guys could help us as im not sure on what phone to get, Either :
> 
> lg optimus one
> Orange San Francisco
> ...



optimus one all the way, orange wont be well supported for software fixes etc 

but try and get the HTC wildfire if you can afford it, it is amazing


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

theonedub said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110222/DSC00550.jpg
> 
> Screen is nice (thought it was great until I put it side by side with the mrs' IP4) and its very fast. Battery life is a concern, but its too early to call. Still getting used to Android



Didn't get either of the docks for it, did you?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 27, 2011)

The only dock I am buying is the standard charging dock  The lapdock seriously wowed me back when it was introduced at CES, but after looking into it more, it doesn't have the functionality to replace my Lenovo.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 27, 2011)

android is one promising on phone os. but it has long way to go. but i guess google has pushed it pretty much and it works fine
for now im still using symbian but i plan to move to android soon since it offers me many features and customization


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Feb 27, 2011)

It is also a promising tablet OS.  I am enjoying the Xoom tablet so far.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> optimus one all the way, orange wont be well supported for software fixes etc
> 
> but try and get the HTC wildfire if you can afford it, it is amazing




I ended up getting the Orange San Francisco at 6pm on Sat Before you posted, But i must say the Quality of the phone is amazing Screen is very Responsive, I paid £120 for it at the orange store then went on the net and unlocked it (For Free) then i searched google and removed all the orange branding then stuck a custom rom on it and i am now running android 2.2 Froyo. 

if Anyones after a cheap android phone get the San francisco great phone, just remove all the orange **** and you got yourself a great phone.

i can get pictures of anyone wants to see it ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> I ended up getting the Orange San Francisco at 6pm on Sat Before you posted, But i must say the Quality of the phone is amazing Screen is very Responsive, I paid £120 for it at the orange store then went on the net and unlocked it (For Free) then i searched google and removed all the orange branding then stuck a custom rom on it and i am now running android 2.2 Froyo.
> 
> if Anyones after a cheap android phone get the San francisco great phone, just remove all the orange **** and you got yourself a great phone.
> 
> i can get pictures of anyone wants to see it ?



speedwise how is it?

personally i even find my nexus one slow and laggy


----------



## lisburnni (Feb 28, 2011)

gingerbread just leaked on XDA forums for the galaxy S and then swiftly crashed lol


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> speedwise how is it?
> 
> personally i even find my nexus one slow and laggy



Speed wise it's Really good the processor is 600Mhz with 512mb Ram and i had Youtube App running playing a music video while i was on the web last night and it seemed to cope pretty well with that according to android it was using 56% of the Cpu and the ram was at 63%. 

You can over clock this Processor only if you do the Rom flash to android 2.2 (Easy) Happy to help anyone who does get this and wants to do it, But if u was gonna overclock it you can get about another 100Mhz out of it on most of the san francisco phones about 40% seem to go over that mine can go up to 750Mhz. 

This does Void the Warrenty doing that mind you (Rom flash) Unlocking is Ok, But you can always Flash it back to the orange software and still send it back for a replacement 


Im Pretty happy with it though excellent value for money, i showed it to my dads mate as he wants to get rid of his iphone and he said he will buy the san francisco once his contract runs out.


It's a bargin at £100, Though at first i wasn't sure i was looking at other phones with android but alot of reviews for budget android phones where saying "do we really need another budget android phone when we have the san francisco with it amazin quality and value for money" Another Review said "it's that of Htc Desire Quality and Iphone for £££ Less" I wa gonna buy it online though but i wanted to see it so i went to carphone warehouse they where sold out along with phones4u and argos. then i looked for the nearest Orange store phoned them up guy told me he had 27 Of the grey version in stock and 12 white in stock this was at 4pm then i went there at 6pm they only had 1 grey one left which i bought after testing it in the shop and once i got it in my hand IT WAS MINE ; )


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 1, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Speed wise it's Really good the processor is 600Mhz with 512mb Ram and i had Youtube App running playing a music video while i was on the web last night and it seemed to cope pretty well with that according to android it was using 56% of the Cpu and the ram was at 63%.
> 
> You can over clock this Processor only if you do the Rom flash to android 2.2 (Easy) Happy to help anyone who does get this and wants to do it, But if u was gonna overclock it you can get about another 100Mhz out of it on most of the san francisco phones about 40% seem to go over that mine can go up to 750Mhz.
> 
> ...



thats good, as long as updates keep coming you should be all set.

im scared to root my nexus one but gingerbread looks soooo good!


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 1, 2011)

I do know android 2.3 is being made at the moment Sadly it's very buggy though So want it though ; ( it's being fixed up though. 2.2 seems to be the most stable fixed alot of problems the San francisco had on 2.1 like the wireless dropping signal. 

Only thing i dont like about it is the Battery life.........it's pretty bad. Not as bad as what the reviews make out though i decided to run a test last night i dialed up my old phone number and left it on all night which it lasted 7 hours and 31 minutes  instead of the 4 hours it apparently lasts for that Equates to 4 hours angry birds ; ) 

What's the Battery life on your nexus like ? 

Suppose you could Root it and if you dont like what you done couldn't you just stick it back, Once i rooted mine though i loved it..........FREEDOM : )


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 1, 2011)

battery is decent, i can get 2 days of use out of it if i rarely use it, at idle the phone uses 20% per 8 hrs on standby, with music around 20% per 6.5 hrs. if the screen is on then 10% in 20-30mins. average day leaves me with 52% battery left. I have reservations about rooting as i really find the phone stable in it's current state.

wifi singal is pretty good for a phone i must admitt but the major problem is that screen multitouch is BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmm...... most Android phones seems to have a few negatives on them.

Mines : Camera (no flash), Battery life last no where near yours i get about a 1 and a half days if im lucky.

My multitouch is Pretty good i cant fault that really, My Wifi is ok now though Rooting sorted that out. If you was to do routing the r24 - MoDaCo Custom ROM for Nexus One Looks to be the ticket sadly 2.3 seems to be buggy.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 1, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Hmmm...... most Android phones seems to have a few negatives on them.
> 
> Mines : Camera (no flash), Battery life last no where near yours i get about a 1 and a half days if im lucky.
> 
> My multitouch is Pretty good i cant fault that really, My Wifi is ok now though Rooting sorted that out. If you was to do routing the r24 - MoDaCo Custom ROM for Nexus One Looks to be the ticket sadly 2.3 seems to be buggy.



iphones have these problems, some worse, some better but the bottom line is there are MANY more variety in android phones which make them more versitile than the iphone.

mmm that rom looks good, i will check it out soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2011)

I may be looking for a used first gen moto driod A855 if i can find one cheap enough


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, the moto driod A855 looks sweet i can see why you would want that : )


----------



## warup89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guy im in the market for a new phone. Im going finally replace my 6yo Nokia black&green screen with an android phone. question is, which one you guys think is better?

*Im choosing between* T-mobile's Nexus S and Sprint's Evo Shift 4g


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you already under contract with either tmobile or sprint? i think tmobile has the better data plans and they are expanding there 4g network


----------



## warup89 (Mar 2, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Are you already under contract with either tmobile or sprint? i think tmobile has the better data plans and they are expanding there 4g network



Neither, I used to have T-mobile and I did not had a bad experience. Either way it seems that if a I get either phone I'm going to end up paying 80$+ a month, I dont mind as much but I'm paying half that for my crappy phone.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 2, 2011)

For those with Samsung Galaxy S phones, Darky's 9.3 mod is out now.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm having a hell of a time trying to root my G1.  I've tried following the guide on Cyanogen's wiki but I don't know wtf.

I think it's rooted, but it won't let me install the Amen_Ra recovery image.  I'm pretty friggen frustrated.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

I have had the Samsung Galaxy S (Captivate) since November and absolutely love it
Great battery life, large screen, easy to navigate, etc..

Still on 2.1-update1. Stupid AT&T isn't even listed yet as upgrading Android for this phone. Oh well, still works great!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2011)

Sign me up. Just ordered my Atrix 4G yesterday to replace my iPhone 3GS. The Mrs got hers on release day, and it impressed me so much (once I figured out how to use Android, and what apps take the place of my iPhone apps), that I decided get it over an ip4. The screen isn't quite as nice, but it makes up for it in features.

It's also the fastest phone I've used to date.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2011)

i just downloaded free app killer pro, my battery has lasted just over 2 days!!!


----------



## DaveK (Mar 6, 2011)

Installed Launcher Pro yesterday and set it up to have a really clean look. Just a few icons on the home screen and no notification bar and the app draw set up so it's minimal and efficiently displayed by removing all the useless apps from it.












InnocentCriminal said:


> For those with Samsung Galaxy S phones, Darky's 9.3 mod is out now.



Downloaded it earlier in the week, was tempted to install Gingerbread as it's rooted but at the end of the day it's not customized and improved like Darky's Rom. Just trying to figure out what I can do to further customize my phone...I can't think of anything lol.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone else think it's time for them to introduce a languages section in Android market?  Most of the time I search for apps it's in some other language.  Or is it because of my location?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveK said:


> Installed Launcher Pro yesterday and set it up to have a really clean look. Just a few icons on the home screen and no notification bar and the app draw set up so it's minimal and efficiently displayed by removing all the useless apps from it.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/snap20110306_175737.png http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/snap20110306_175757.png
> 
> ...



Nice!

 

BOOBS!


----------



## DaveK (Mar 7, 2011)

Tempted to install Ultibread. It's on 1.4 at the moment. Looks nice, gonna have a read through the thread and find some more detailed installation instructions.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2011)

Is anyone running Gensoid emulator? It's fantastic! It takes a bit to get the controls the way you want them and to just get used to them, but I played Mortal Kombat 2 for several hours yesterday. With the latest update for Gensoid, there's an app that comes with it where you can search and DL ROM's straight to your phone.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got my Atrix today. Been tweaking it a bit. Love this phone. Having issues getting it to work with PS3 Media Server tho.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone had any luck getting Android to run on HTC touch pro 2?

I've been trying the past few days and it just keeps jibbing out. Even though it should be cool to use aside from certain features.

( MMS,Bluetooth,Speaker phone)


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 8, 2011)

I finally got my phone rooted and CyanogenMod 6 installed.  I gotta say I fell in love with my phone all over again.  It was a rookie mistake I made that prevented me from flashing the recovery file.  Keep in mind, if you rename a file recovery.img, even if it only says recovery.img, it literally is recovery.img.img.

So I've been checking out an app called TiKL.  It's a PTT app that's pretty neat.  It'll work for anyone with the app installed on their phone and you can send burst messages from your phone to theirs, or in a group of other contacts.  It's pretty pimp, check it out.  Also, it uses no minutes or SMS messages.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

My friend got me using an app like that called HeyTell.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Which phone you got Dann?


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Which phone you got Dann?



HTC Dream/T-Mobile G1 with CyanogenMod 6.1


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> HTC Dream/T-Mobile G1 with CyanogenMod 6.1



Nice! Just recently flashed Project Elite 5 (with the honeycomb custom theme, makes it look like a Moto Xoom) on my Droid1, it's a gingerbread based custom rom. It runs as smooth as butter!


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone grabbing an HTC Thunderbolt today?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 17, 2011)

Uses a snapdragon proc right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Uses a snapdragon proc right?



Can't remember I think it's some other brand 1Ghz proc.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Uses a snapdragon proc right?





JrRacinFan said:


> Can't remember I think it's some other brand 1Ghz proc.




Yeah - Qualcomm Snapdragon, forget which one.  Its the one that supports Netflix streaming I believe.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike0409 said:


> Yeah - Qualcomm Snapdragon, forget which one.  Its the one that supports Netflix streaming I believe.



same as the nexus one?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Wait a sec

im losing out on netflix streaming on a moto droid


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> same as the nexus one?



Different Qualcomm MSM8655 - is the Thunderbolt.

Qualcomm  QSD8250 is the Nexus version


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 15, 2011)

*New android gizmo*

While I've had it a couple weeks now, my new Viewsonic G-Tablet is running great.  Supposably, you can get it on amazon now for 280.  What they say on the net is mostly true, so, for those thinking about it, make sure you can follow directions to flash new roms.  Flashing the gtab is much simpler than doing it on a phone...less hardware to get in the way.  A couple of plusses --usb keyboard!  No shit, typing proper like on a tablet.  Good battery, don’t have specifics, but good nonetheless.  Full web pages, not that halfway in between mobile and desktop.  Gmail is gmail.  Chat pops open a window on the lower right corner.  While I don't hulu, there are ways to get it.  Same with netflix.  (But I do netflix).  Also, a dock (~50$) has ethernet, usb, and hdmi out.  I really bought it for that...if I can get rid of the htpc, I will be happy camper.

Ok, the cons:  poor screen viewability.  Not the worst, but it gets washed out quick.  The sharpest image comes from a Vnc connection.  Looks fantastic, and it's fast, too.  Much faster than my sgs, but not as sharp.  

As usual, xda comes through with some quality custom based stuff.  I'm running VEGAn 5.1 with pershoots oc kernel.  Just loaded that a few hours ago.  

Out of the box, its a toy.  After some moderate tweaking, it is a powerful tool.  My first encounter with mobile computing came via Fujitsu's C-500.  I don't know how to put it, but the celeron in it was the only thing better if not the same than the gtab.  That's simply because of the x86 instruction...

Ok, time to get to family life...have fun today!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm posting here as a representative of my mother who has an Xperia X8 she got with an almost 55% discount. lol

Anyway, what are the phones using Android that match up with the iPhone 4?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi guys  Can I join?

Got myself a HTC desire Z. So damn pleased with it, can't wait to over-clock it either, apparently these things go like the clappers! Seen them run benchmark runs @2ghz!  

Only problem is I find instructions difficult to follow to root etc.

Any halp?

@entropy13 I've done some comparisons with my boss's Iphone4 and they're around the same speed, mine completes webpage just before, however the iphone rendered a more usable site earlier.


Some apps I recommend.

PC remote control. Does what it says on the tin, connect to your pc via wifi and control it using your phone, works at 10fps or so for me. Trial version lasts a day but it's fairly cheap to purchase.
You may wonder why bother controlling your pc via wifi when you could walk to it. 
Think BBQS my friends, controlling your music for example. Or your in bed, and want to change movie. use your phone.

Winamp. Best bedia player for PC IMO, great music player for your Android device, has play-list search functionality, as well as a library search if you just want to find a specific artist.
Cons : no EQ!

Iplayer ( if your in the UK) a LOT of bad reviews on this app, but I think people were expecting to much, works fine on my phone at 400kbs stream rate, people complain about it needing wifi as well, but as you can watch live TV with the app you need a household obviously due to tv licensing.

Google sky map: just win.

Google translate : a bit buggy but really handy when talking to someone who doesn't speak the same language as you. 

Playa control for winamp. Controls your pc winamp via wifi, better than using the pc remote app as this thing has a much higher refresh rate due to much much less data being transferred lol UI could do with some polish but it's fine and usable.

Speedx3d. This is just a fun game, reminds me of older style games but with much smoother frame rates XD


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats panther, i was looking to upgrade my nexus one to a desire z.

Can anyone please PM me intructions to put cyanogenmod on my nexus one whilst keeping my contacts and facebook etc intact and explain what different kernels do, and how i can use them?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 15, 2011)

How come I never came across this before I'll never know, anyway's count me in - Samsung Galaxy Apollo.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 15, 2011)

Running a deodexed, frozen, webtop modded, hulu modded, tethering modded Atrix using Gingerblur with the Honeyglow theme. All of this can be found on xda-developers in the Atrix forums 

Gotta tell you, coming from my Nexus One this phone is AMAZING. Beats any phone I've ever used (which is about 80% of the Android phones available if not more).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> Running a deodexed, frozen, webtop modded, hulu modded, tethering modded Atrix using Gingerblur with the Honeyglow theme



Can you repeat that but with screenshots instead?? I wanna see! xD


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 15, 2011)

Alright, when I get home


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2011)

=/ Where's the pics? 

Guys out of your personal usage, what do you like better GO Launcher EX or ADW Launcher 1.36?


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 16, 2011)

ADW, and sorry about the pics, life got in the way


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 16, 2011)

don't forget Galaxy S users 2.3 out this week.

Emails use the enhanced emails much better than the stock one that comes out with the phones


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 16, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> don't forget Galaxy S users 2.3 out this week.
> 
> Emails use the enhanced emails much better than the stock one that comes out with the phones



Officially available through Kies apparently...

I'm waiting for Darky to release his 10.1 ROM.


----------



## human_error (Apr 16, 2011)

Thought I'd pop in to say how much I am loving Honeycomb on my Asus eee pad transformer - it's definately a UI designed for tablets (although it is a tiny big buggy now and then). It's also very, _very_ fast (being a dual core with 1GB of RAM helps).

Had it for 9 days now and am very pleased with battery life - playing videos I get 10 hours on max volume with medium screen brightness and wifi on. Under medium/heavy usage it lasts me all day before needing a charge.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> ADW, and sorry about the pics, life got in the way



I can understand that. Yah i've been stickin to ADW. Tried Launcher Pro but really don't care for not having theme support. It is very fast though. Anyone try Zeam yet?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

Can anyone please PM me intructions to put a custom rom on my nexus one whilst keeping my contacts and facebook etc intact and explain what different kernels do, and how i can use them?


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 16, 2011)

lg optimus 1 
best thing about this is the voice typer or w.e it's called


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 16, 2011)

Skobbler to me one of the best GPS's out there on android


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Can anyone please PM me intructions to put a custom rom on my nexus one whilst keeping my contacts and facebook etc intact and explain what different kernels do, and how i can use them?



Look for titanium backup invthe market. Also in your contacts menu, should be able to export to your SD card.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> Running a deodexed, frozen, webtop modded, hulu modded, tethering modded Atrix using Gingerblur with the Honeyglow theme. All of this can be found on xda-developers in the Atrix forums
> 
> Gotta tell you, coming from my Nexus One this phone is AMAZING. Beats any phone I've ever used (which is about 80% of the Android phones available if not more).



I have the Atrix. Mine is rooted and frozen with LauncherPro replacing Blur. But I haven't gotten around to the webtop mod, never heard of the Hulu mod, but I'm curious, what does Deodexed mean. I've seen it mentioned, but no explanation as to what it means. 

At any rate, I absolutely love this phone. Blows my old iPhone out of the water. Few little bugs with the wifi on my home network, but that's about it.

Side note: I really hope somebody cracks the bootloader, so we can go full blown custom roms.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 17, 2011)

What are your Wifi issues? My Atrix is the only device on my WiFi network that looses sync throughout the day, and it does it often. 

Looking for a case for an Atrix by any chance?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2011)

theonedub said:


> What are your Wifi issues? My Atrix is the only device on my WiFi network that looses sync throughout the day, and it does it often.
> 
> Looking for a case for an Atrix by any chance?



Yeah, that's what happens. Loses sync. Have to reboot my access point (My router and wifi AP are seperate), which I actually have setup for remote access, so I can just reboot it over 4g anyway, so it's not a huge deal for me. Would be a major annoyance otherwise.

And no thanks, I have the rubber Otterbox one. Which, btw, you can leave on and still use the home dock (if you have one). The top of the home dock pulls off, giving a larger indentation for the phone to fit in.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wile E said:


> What does Deodexed mean. I've seen it mentioned, but no explanation as to what it means.



It means they stripped all the ATT bloat ware off it that you cant normally uninstall like hotspots, att navi etc.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> It means they stripped all the ATT bloat ware off it that you cant normally uninstall like hotspots, att navi etc.



Oh. I just froze all of that. Wasn't too worried about space with 16GB microSD cards being so cheap these days.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 17, 2011)

what speeds you getting on that 4g?
more importantly hows the ping


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I'm late to the party with an LG Ally.  One of the best apps I've seen so far is Wyse PocketCloud, which lets you RDP into a Terminal Services session.  We have a web interface at work, and I can use PocketCloud to access my work email, etc. on the go.  If I wasn't so cheap I could pony up for the full version which lets you set up more than one RDP session.

Add LookOut to the list.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> what speeds you getting on that 4g?
> more importantly hows the ping



Well, 4G isn't actually up in my area yet, so I get 1.3Mb down and 200Kb up. Ping in the 250 range.



t_ski said:


> Well, I'm late to the party with an LG Ally.  One of the best apps I've seen so far is Wyse PocketCloud, which lets you RDP into a Terminal Services session.  We have a web interface at work, and I can use PocketCloud to access my work email, etc. on the go.  If I wasn't so cheap I could pony up for the full version which lets you set up more than one RDP session.
> 
> Add LookOut to the list.



I use VNC to control my home server. TighVNC server on the box, and RealVNC client on my phone.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 17, 2011)

That really sucks that u cant use the 4g my buddy has a thunderbolt that gets no LTE in Southern MD but here in Balto he was getting 30/15 Mbs !!!!
Im hoping the 4g update will boost my captivate some i usually get 3.5/1.5 Mbs but the high latency is what annoys me.

Also on a cool apps tip checkout Gtunes it works so good for downloading music id swear it was piracy
Mvideo player is sweet it can play anything even soft subs with signs great for watching anime


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Look for titanium backup invthe market. Also in your contacts menu, should be able to export to your SD card.



whats up with different kernels?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> whats up with different kernels?



Basically some are made for different speeds giving up stability. Some are just the opposite and shoot for battery life. Some are made for optimizing baseband control. It's a matter of trial and error with every phone though. Just like PC cpu's, what one likes another doesn't. 

What are your choices for kernels?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

Check out 8pin http://www.the8pen.com/

Seems like a much improved way to type on the keyboard. Once I find my phone I'm going to install it and try it out.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive been using Swype for text input and its actually growing on me (plus I can still type regularly if I want without having to change an option).



Wile E said:


> And no thanks, I have the rubber Otterbox one. Which, btw, you can leave on and still use the home dock (if you have one). The top of the home dock pulls off, giving a larger indentation for the phone to fit in.



I just took a dremel to the standard dock's insert to fit my Atrix w/ Feather. It fits taking off the insert, but there is no support in the back and the entire weight of the phone placed on one microUSB port is a little unnerving. They have an insert that is supposed to be used with Motorola's Ruggidized Battery cover that would likely fit cases without mod, Im trying to find someone selling just the insert.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Installed the swype beta a few days ago and love it. I hate onscreen keyboard, now i find myself using it more and more.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Basically some are made for different speeds giving up stability. Some are just the opposite and shoot for battery life. Some are made for optimizing baseband control. It's a matter of trial and error with every phone though. Just like PC cpu's, what one likes another doesn't.
> 
> What are your choices for kernels?



well I dont actually know what to look for and what i have to do with them to use it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Alot of times you will notice custom roms already have a good stable kernel installed


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2011)

I like swype, but I have issues with it on my phone.  It likes to die after a few days, and it either needs to be reinstalled or the phone needs to be power cycled to reset the software.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like swype, but it can't be used one handed easily so sucks for usability. brilliant for speed when you do have both hands though.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Check out 8pin http://www.the8pen.com/
> 
> Seems like a much improved way to type on the keyboard. Once I find my phone I'm going to install it and try it out.



Tried it, and I can see that this is useful for smaller phones like the experia x10 mini. It's purpose is kind of defeated on larger phones however. I can type way faster on the normal keyboard of my Desire.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone here rooted a desire z?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2011)

Could someone please explain to me how I'd go about upgrading my Samsung Galaxy (3) Apollo from Android 2.1 to 2.2, I'm a real noob in this department 

EDIT: Just found this out...Samsung sued by Apple -- Galaxy S, Nexus S, Galaxy Tab at the crux [Update: more from Apple]


Don't know if it's been posted around before so sorry about that, if so.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I used samsung kies and I have just upgraded to 2.3 and like it except stuff like beautiful widget does not like to much.

But I am liking it and in my store on the 4th May I will be selling the Galaxy II and really tempted to buy it. Thank god for staff discount


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 21, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> Well I used samsung kies and I have just upgraded to 2.3 and like it except stuff like beautiful widget does not like to much.
> 
> But I am liking it and in my store on the 4th May I will be selling the Galaxy II and really tempted to buy it. Thank god for staff discount



how much discount do you get?
im looking at a desire Z sooo bad, this nexus one's screen is killing me!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 21, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> Well I used samsung kies and I have just upgraded to 2.3 and like it except stuff like beautiful widget does not like to much.



Yeah I connected via Samsung Kies and went to the update option but apparently the 2.2 isn't available for the Samsung Galaxy Apollo until some time later this month 

Thanks anyway


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 23, 2011)

Techtu, are you worried about warranties, or being without a phone if you go with a custom rom and bork something?  If you are a risk taker (DO IT, DO IT!!), then try a cooked rom from xda.  i just totally wasted my galaxy s with what seemed to be an impossible situation---wrong file system(s) that the bootloader couldn't access...imagine putting a hard drive from a mac into a dell..well i was scared, but i fixed it...don't let these things stop you, unless you can't live (or others can't live) without your phone...

ROOT!   ROOOT!


oh, update on the gtab...i was mistaken about the web.  unbeknownst to be, flash scroll bars dont show up/not usable.  found this while on dlink site looking up info on my router... bummer


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

can you believe that im still on 2.2.1 on my nexus one 
the 2.3.3 has been out for more than 2 months!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 23, 2011)

@ 1freedude -I have a couple of spare phones, so I'd never be without one  and I am sometimes a bit of a risk taker but I am still somewhat worried that I'd "bork" it up some how! (When I've had the phone a few more months I feel I'll be alot more daring with it).

What I don't understand though is if Froyo is officially out for the Samsung Galaxy Apollo (3) in other parts of Europe and the world then why isn't it realised here in the UK just yet?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Techtu

The good thing about these phones is that they are very very hard to brick. Just as long as you make a nandroid back-up of your current rom before flashing a new one & don't bork your recovery everything will go ok.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> can you believe that im still on 2.2.1 on my nexus one
> the 2.3.3 has been out for more than 2 months!



I got to say 2.3.3 is a lot smoother especially with emails.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> I got to say 2.3.3 is a lot smoother especially with emails.



ohh, im dying for it!!!
recently my phone has been REALLY smooth


Anyone know where i can get the official nexus one dock?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 28, 2011)

I have some good news guys!!!!

http://www.knowyourmobile.com/blog/812924/android_23_arriving_on_lg_optimus_one_in_may.html

2.3 on all LG Optimus phones!

I own a LG optimus one and its a great phone, I've rooted it and gotten the cpu overclock very high 800mhz and got something like 1200 on quadrant!! Well thats about to get even better. LG announced 2.3 to be released by mid-end of may on the whole Optimus line. This means better coding, less resource use, less lag and better gaming! Awesome!


----------



## DaveK (Apr 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ohh, im dying for it!!!
> recently my phone has been REALLY smooth
> 
> 
> Anyone know where i can get the official nexus one dock?



Yeah, 2.3 is much smoother on my Galaxy S than 2.2 was.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 28, 2011)

DaveK said:


> Yeah, 2.3 is much smoother on my Galaxy S than 2.2 was.



Are you still running a custom ROM Dave?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone else here have an LG Ally that they are using any OS after 2.2?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Does anyone else here have an LG Ally that they are using any OS after 2.2?



From a brief search and looking, all of the custom roms I found were old and either 2.1 or 2.2. Nothing close to being GB due to the release date.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2011)

I just got an email from Verison saying that an update was coming for my phone, and I had to download an updater app to prepare for it.  The update is not available yet.  Hopefully it's 2.3...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 1, 2011)

So, i have a predicament here. My current phone has a bug of which when you touch the screen during 3d games the cpu usage goes up to 100% and gives some fps hit. Now currently there is a fix for that on 2.2 which involves rooting my phone and putting a kernel/ coding, but 2.3 is going to be released on my phone within a month and the bug SHOULD be fixed.

What would you do?


----------



## digibucc (May 1, 2011)

i would already have rooted, and installed a custom 2.3 rom 

only you know how strong your aversion to rooting is, and imo
that is the deciding factor.  i've been rooted for a year np, and
from what i read, there are many repair shops that don't check...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 1, 2011)

To do the fix it includes: Rooting my phone, downloading a kernel and inputting some run commands which will make it run faster and fix the screen bug though it will run on 2.2

Or w8 1 month till 2.3 comes out which SHOULD fix the bug and increase performance all round.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2011)

Well set my sights on the LG G2x, should be picking it up within the next two weeks. 

Will report back with details on the Nvidia dual core processor and the whole Nvidia gaming they are packaging. 

Wish I had a DLNA HDTV streaming from the phone would be sick!


----------



## 1freedude (May 1, 2011)

My thoughts on a performance increase when an upgrade is around the corner?  One month is a long time.  Between my phone and my gtab, I have flashed 5-6 different combinations of roms and kernels...in the last 2 weeks.  I tried 2.3.3 on the grab, but went back to froyo.  I would not wait.  Beware only of this...once you get the hang of it, man, you'll be a flashing fool.

Also think about what happens if they have to extend that "one month."  Next thing, its Christmas, and you want a new phone!

The support is out there, people have worked their butts off to deliver a solution, use it!  

Happy flashing!

Edit

You already have root?  You could have applied the kernel and scripts in the time in took me to type this post.
And let me clarify why I didn't keep GB on the tab...no hardware acceleration with GB or honeycomb yet...talk about a fps hit.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 1, 2011)

So currently with my phone atm on 2.2 there is a bug when playing 3d games that when you touch the screen cpu goes to 100% and fps is taken away. There is a rom now on 2.2 that will fix this and OC my cpu.

Or i wait 1 month for GB and it will fix the problem. Which one do i choose?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 5, 2011)

Guys for some reason after changing my password for my gmail account, I can no longer login to gmail on my phone. I put in the correct password (that logs me into gmail on my PC) over and over and each time it just does a brief Authenticating for a split second and then goes away. 

This prohibits me from gaining access to the Droid App Store. 

Last thing I remember doing was getting the Google Authenticator App (got it from the App Store). After that its logged me out of gmail, for good. I'm think I must have had the password change while I got it, but I can't recall.

What could be wrong?


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Techtu
> 
> The good thing about these phones is that they are very very hard to brick. Just as long as you make a nandroid back-up of your current rom before flashing a new one & don't bork your recovery everything will go ok.



Hmm... with talk like that I think I may be ready to start adventuring with my phone in a few days time


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2011)

Got the Android 2.2.2 update on my Ally yesterday, and the phone seems to be running quite a bit smoother.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 6, 2011)

Been running Chevyno1's Simply Stunning 5.2w/patch on my D1 lately. Trying something new over Ultimate Droid. Something new is always a plus. Noticed "out of the box" it plays really well, i installed imoseyon's memory scripts which helps with the launcher redraws & what little lag was there is now gone. Very nice I will add. I might be moving back to ultimate Droid though.



Techtu said:


> Hmm... with talk like that I think I may be ready to start adventuring with my phone in a few days time



Which phone you got?



t_ski said:


> Got the Android 2.2.2 update on my Ally yesterday, and the phone seems to be running quite a bit smoother.



Never thought I would see the day. I noticed going from stock 2.1 to 2.2.2 OTA before installing a cooked rom on my D1 it helped ALOT!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Got the Android 2.2.2 update on my Ally yesterday, and the phone seems to be running quite a bit smoother.



Android 2.2 will be faster because of the Dalvik JIT thing.


----------



## 1freedude (May 6, 2011)

Aphex ...check your sync settings.  I would erase the current one and redo it.


----------



## Techtu (May 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Which phone you got?



nothing too special but it suites me well, Samsung Galaxy Apollo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 6, 2011)

Techtu said:


> nothing too special but it suites me well, Samsung Galaxy Apollo.



Just curious; Is it part of the Galaxy 3 series? I *think* model number is i5801. If so you may want to read this over
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=778880


----------



## Techtu (May 6, 2011)

That is exactly what it is - Galaxy 3 (apollo), kind of think of it like "Socket A" which is also known as "Socket 462"  (an old CPU socket but I couldn't think of another right now).

Now is the part what confuses me, my phone is on the Orange network but the model of my phone is the i5800 but Orange also have their own branded version of the Apollo (3) which is known as the i5801. So why don't I have the i5801 I have no idea but on the upside I do have de-branded phone - The downside is that apparently there is an official Froyo update via Samsung Kies but for Orange users only (which I am but just don't have the i5801 model).


----------



## TeXBill (May 6, 2011)

> Got the Android 2.2.2 update on my Ally yesterday, and the phone seems to be running quite a bit smoother.


Got the update yesterday on my Atrix phone and its alot smoother now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 6, 2011)

Techtu said:


> That is exactly what it is - Galaxy 3 (apollo), kind of think of it like "Socket A" which is also known as "Socket 462"  (an old CPU socket but I couldn't think of another right now).
> 
> Now is the part what confuses me, my phone is on the Orange network but the model of my phone is the i5800 but Orange also have their own branded version of the Apollo (3) which is known as the i5801. So why don't I have the i5801 I have no idea but on the upside I do have de-branded phone - The downside is that apparently there is an official Froyo update via Samsung Kies but for Orange users only (which I am but just don't have the i5801 model).



I know exactly which phone it is then. Upon reading it looks as though you can use SuperOneClick method. After running/rooting with SOC, download Busybox installer from the Market and get the latest.

Here's a nice little subforum to run through 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=868


----------



## DaveK (May 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Are you still running a custom ROM Dave?



I was running Darky's Rom 10 RC3 but I didn't have a working mobile data network so I went to stock 2.3.3 for a while, now on GoaTrip 1.8 but I don't like it so I'm going to check out Darky 10 RC6


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

@Jr (or anyone with the knowledge) would this firmware be alright? Looks pretty safe to me but I haven't a clue in all honesty, they say they are "stock firmware's" which obviously means an official update so yeah... thats good right?


----------



## pantherx12 (May 8, 2011)

Still can't find easy to follow instructions for rooting my phone : [

So instead, recommend me apps.

Mostly I've been messing about with photography apps and stupid games.

Anything useful worth downloading? And free just for now.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2011)

PhoneMyPC
Compass
WinAMP
Metamorph
Paypal
Goggles
TV Guide

All apps are free...


----------



## digibucc (May 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Still can't find easy to follow instructions for rooting my phone : [
> 
> So instead, recommend me apps.
> 
> ...



have you tried the rain apps? im sorry idk the current one, but they go "yellowra1n, greenra1n, etc"  check xda-dev

a good free app for keeping a task list, is taskos.  easy, intuitive, and syncs with a google calendar. 
also sms scheduler will delay sending a text - like if it's early am so you have to wait but you don't want to forget, just schedule it to send later.

 I know you asked for free but i've got a few paid ones i highly recommend.: 
tasker.  it is a necessity, best app for android. i cant do it justice, so read on it 
extended controls - create custom toggle widgets, for most settings on your phone.
wolfram alpha- math search engine, super powerful and fun 
sms2pc - allows you to send/recieve txts from your pc, through your phone.
robo defense - awesome tower defense game

so yeah, i know there are good free apps, but i have found that to be truly impressed
i have to spend a few bucks, happily though in most cases


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2011)

@Panther

Battery life widget
What phone?

@MoonPig

Metamorph req's root and can seriously destroy your current rom. ALWAYS BACKUP WITH NANDROID BEFORE MESSING WITH IT!

@TechTu

What's your current firmware build?


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

Eclair.XXJG7


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8686787&postcount=543

Read research read again and then read once more. Can never be safe with messing around with this stuff. 

Also upon looking and reading double check to see if this is compatible with 5801's cause this rom looks astounding
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=957123


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

I don't have the i5801 though, even though I'm on Orange I somehow have the i5800 (de-branded - no Orange software appears to be on the phone in any way from what I can tell).


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 8, 2011)

Subbed for some useful info..by the way I use Galaxy S.Its great..It might been mentioned here allready,but I've just discovered this thread now..anyone knows when will be 2.3.3 Gingerbread available in UK for Orange?..and one more question for Galaxy S users..how can you quit web browsing with one key press?thanks


----------



## Bo$$ (May 8, 2011)

on gingerbread i think you can, i used my mate's GS w/2.3 and i think it did


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 8, 2011)

Well I just did a factory reset and my droid has issues syncing my Facebook photos with some of my contacts. Even after linking them manually. 

It sucks but I had to get a third party app to get the job done. Interesting thing is I didn't have any issues syncing photos before the reset.

And apparently gmail blocks you from longing into computer after a certain amount of failed login attempts. Snice I changed my password my phone kept trying to log me in to gmail and since I never logged in.. It blocked my phone permanently it would seem.

I have snice made a new gmail account for my phone.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 8, 2011)

I use Froyo 2.2.1 with my Glaxy S and when Im browsing the only way to exit the browser is pressing the back buttom until you exit..this is plain retarded..correct me if Im wrong


----------



## digibucc (May 8, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I use Froyo 2.2.1 with my Glaxy S and when Im browsing the only way to exit the browser is pressing the back buttom until you exit..this is plain retarded..correct me if Im wrong



just hit home, it's the same thing.

you don't exit apps like with windows, just go to the home screen.

edit: i mean home as in android home, not browser home.

what hitting back does, is brings you to browser home, then android home.
you can either leave the browser where it is, or go to browser home, but either
way , to exit just hit he android home button.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2011)

Oh really!? Well to me, I think you would be semi-safe to run Kyrillos' then. If you're going to flash might as well get a pre-tweaked rom.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 8, 2011)

I was thinking to root,but If Im right that voids your warranty..I can wait for an update bit longer


----------



## Bo$$ (May 8, 2011)

i bricked my stupid phone doing that...
as long as you dont unlock the bootloader you should be ok with warranty


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> just hit home, it's the same thing.
> 
> you don't exit apps like with windows, just go to the home screen.
> 
> ...



On a SGS that just 'minimises' the open app.

Unfortunately Rado the retarded way you described actually closes the app.


----------



## digibucc (May 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> On a SGS that just 'minimises' the open app.
> 
> Unfortunately Rado the retarded way you described actually closes the app.



i just want to make sure i understand -

on all android phones, just hitting home keeps it in your running apps menu, but it does the
same thing when you back all the way out.  by "minimize" do you simply mean the running
apps screen you see by holding the home button for a few seconds? or is sgs android heavily
modified?  on my evo for example, internet stays "running" whether you back out/hit home.

i just want to confirm that it does indeed work different on sgs than every other android device... 
which is stupid and all but not entirely surprising ;(


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> On a SGS that just 'minimises' the open app.
> 
> Unfortunately Rado the retarded way you described actually closes the app.



Orrrr.... 

Run a cooked/custom rom and hold the back key, then the OS will ask you if you want to force close the app.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 9, 2011)

Just installed Gingerbread and I Love it! 

The phone should have launched with this version.

Although I seem to have lost my Music Visualizer? Can I get it back/app it back?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

Odds are not. Although! Most visualizer apps are free in the market, if you remember the name, download it.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 9, 2011)

Cheers for suggestions guys, already had winamp though, I recommend playa control for win-amp so you can control desktop win-amp from your phone . 



@ JR-rac.......... I've a htc desire z, one of the more tricky ones, don't think automated rooting works on my phone.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> by "minimize" do you simply mean the running
> apps screen you see by holding the home button for a few seconds? or is sgs android heavily
> modified?



Pressing the home key in any app leaves the app running in the background. If I back out of the app using the *back* key it's not still running in the background.



JrRacinFan said:


> Orrrr....
> 
> Run a cooked/custom rom and hold the back key, then the OS will ask you if you want to force close the app.



I'm running Darky's ROM - freakin' bad-ass! What you described doesn't exactly works that way for me. Just closes the app straight away. I like it.


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If I back out of the app using the app key it's not still running in the background.



i did not realize that, thanks 

since the icon stays in the recent apps list, and google recommends not
using an app manager to force close apps, i assumed they both worked
the same...  learn something new


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

Yes BUT Android has its own task killing priorities.

My semi-tweaked Ultimate Droid 3.3.0 rom. Installed a custom kernel on it. Any of you ever hear of CorCor67? Running his juiced 1100 kernel @ 250/1Ghz ulv.











@Panther

Desire Z is a b***h.


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2011)

never heard... i have an evo and use "Fresh" rom does not have
a custom kernel, afaik.  

very minimalist with performance enhancements, and battery saving. 
clean and simple


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> have you tried the rain apps? im sorry idk the current one, but they go "yellowra1n, greenra1n, etc"  check xda-dev
> 
> a good free app for keeping a task list, is taskos.  easy, intuitive, and syncs with a google calendar.
> also sms scheduler will delay sending a text - like if it's early am so you have to wait but you don't want to forget, just schedule it to send later.
> ...



I get "Java Runtime Environment Not Found" when trying to run SMS2PC


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> never heard... i have an evo and use "Fresh" rom does not have
> a custom kernel, afaik.
> 
> very minimalist with performance enhancements, and battery saving.
> clean and simple



Thanks man. This thing runs soooo stinking smooth. I need to find a better wallpaper but nothing is catching my eye. Any input?

@MoonPig
http://img.techpowerup.org/110509/Capture234.jpg
Download that here
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks man. This thing runs soooo stinking smooth. I need to find a better wallpaper but nothing is catching my eye. Any input?
> 
> @MoonPig
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110509/Capture234.jpg
> ...



i actually change wp semi often, as i get bored easily.    here is a wallpaper rotator for android, i plan to try soon.

I mostly take photos and set as walls, as i'm big on the nature pics.  other than that, i had
 some fun cropping my own from large walls, it was easy enough...   

i'll post a few later - maybe we should compile some walls here for people to use?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 9, 2011)

I just re-read my post, where I say app button, I meant back. This is why I should never talk to colleagues whilst typing.

>.<

Apologises digibucc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i actually change wp semi often, as i get bored easily.    here is a wallpaper rotator for android, i plan to try soon.
> 
> I mostly take photos and set as walls, as i'm big on the nature pics.  other than that, i had
> some fun cropping my own from large walls, it was easy enough...
> ...



Mainly use the zedge and coveroid apps. Theres tons available but nothing really strikes me.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 9, 2011)

why is the desire Z bad??? i though my nexus one was pretty crap in comparason


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2011)

Didnt call it crap lol sorry if I sounded demeaning.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2011)

Users of the following phones can now stream Netflix to their phones!

• HTC Incredible with Android 2.2
• HTC Nexus One with Android 2.2, 2.3
• HTC Evo 4G with Android 2.2
• HTC G2 with Android 2.2
• Samsung Nexus S with Android 2.3

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclient&rdid=com.netflix.mediaclient&rdot=1


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Users of the following phones can now stream Netflix to their phones!
> 
> • HTC Incredible with Android 2.2
> • HTC Nexus One with Android 2.2, 2.3
> ...



Finally! Today is a good day.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2011)

Agreed. Looks wonderful over WiFi after a few seconds of buffering.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2011)

They need to add some options in the menu for playback and they need to support the g sensor for browsing. Do you get better quality videos by using wifi over 3g?


----------



## ERazer (May 12, 2011)

works great! evo


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2011)

It's pretty much play or don't play, but at least it's a usable proof of concept. In class at the moment, but I'll try out 3G afterwards.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2011)

is that a US only thing?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2011)

It says Canada is not supported, but it doesn't say anything about America only.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 13, 2011)

is there anything interesting i can do to an HTC wildfire?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 14, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!

tried again with the updated revoked root thing, i could now flash my Desire with Cyanogen mod 

gonna try others later today 

whats the best ROM for the Desire?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> tried again with the updated revoked root thing, i could now flash my Desire with Cyanogen mod
> 
> ...



I'm running cyanogen 7 on my optimus one. Surprisingly fast. My 600mhz optimus one can get a higher score on quadrant than a 1ghz samsung galaxy s.  1200 @ stock 600mhz then 1793 at 750mhz!! VERY FAST!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 14, 2011)

hahahaha didnt know there was benching apps xP


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 14, 2011)

Really?! Android has so many more useful things than iOS. I can run ps1 games on my phone @ full speed. Can an Iphone do that? I think not


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 14, 2011)

i only got around 1100 in the bench  how can you get so much 

also, iPhone 4 is quite powerfull afaik, but yeah, quite limited if you want to do anything yourself


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 14, 2011)

Well, number one. Your phone comes with stock 2.1 which is very slow. I've flashed mine to 2.3.3 GB which is MUCH faster allowing my 600mhz cpu to surpass your 1ghz cpu. Root your phone, and watch the necessary tutorial on how to install custom roms. Flash to 2.3.3.! You should easily be getting 1800-2000!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 14, 2011)

well i have cyanogen mod 7, and using 2.3.3 :s so what to do? and its rooted


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 14, 2011)

Run NEO CORE, another benchmark program. IF you get anywhere between 50-60fps then it could be a problem with 2.3.3 with quadrant on your phone, so don't worry! Have you noticed the phone is alot smoother atleast?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 15, 2011)

Can the wildfire S be rooted guys?
Im gonna take some pics of it tomorrow when it arrives! i want to see how it stacks up to your optimus 1 as it has gingerbread built in


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

just use http://unrevoked.com/


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just use http://unrevoked.com/



Is there something that simple for the droid X?

I'm currently running 2.3.3 but I've been considering Rooting for a long time now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

yeap,

and then not

first do the following

install htc sync
then uninstall it but leaving the drivers installed
dl unrevoked, AND on the unrevoked site click on the MORE INFO link, DL the HBOOT drivers
open unrevoked, after a bit go to device manager, see if theres a android 1.0 device that isnt installed, then update that with the HBOOT drivers

and then you're pretty much done


----------



## Bo$$ (May 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just use http://unrevoked.com/



Wildfire S is not there just yet...
Must be too new


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

awww snap, sry man  just saw wildfire and then found that


----------



## Bo$$ (May 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> awww snap, sry man  just saw wildfire and then found that



no worries man....
Can you believe i was offered it as a free phone while my nexus one is at repair! 
i might start using it all the time if vodafone dont release 2.3 for my nexus one soon!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeap,
> 
> and then not
> 
> ...



Which unrevoked? The one for the incredible? Also whats the best OS to install? Some sort of consensus on whats the best here?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

good deal 
why not just flash the Nexus? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=744605



AphexDreamer said:


> Which unrevoked? The one for the incredible? Also whats the best OS to install? Some sort of consensus on whats the best here?




oh crap, dunno about other than HTC phones,


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2011)

Been playing around with sysctl and minfree editing. This is nice! That's my quadrant on a 1.2Ghz Droid 1. Battery lasts me about a day and a half.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good deal
> why not just flash the Nexus? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=744605
> 
> 
> ...



i still want my warranty and im scared to unlock bootloader


----------



## Bo$$ (May 17, 2011)

but seriously, this wildfire S is really amazing! i might not use the nexus one again!
might trade my nexus one for his desire S if he upgrades to it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

the Redux ROM is by far the best atm imo, screw Cyanogen Mod, it sucks balls


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2011)

Run interactive. Might save a little bit of battery.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

wut?

nvm found out what it was lol


----------



## Thrackan (May 18, 2011)

Slightly tempted to pop the root cherry on my Desire.
Any big cons to rooting and flashing a custom rom? Does the Market still work and stuff?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

market works on the Redux, 

if you find a ROM without market just use 1mobile market, almost same

all the info you need http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=809328

and its pretty easy really

you can add me on MSN if you want to Thrackan @ fihthedon@gmail.com 

gladly guide you


----------



## Sasqui (May 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Which unrevoked? The one for the incredible? Also whats the best OS to install? Some sort of consensus on whats the best here?



This is where you'll find the Droid X answers:  http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...droid-x-root-guide-updated-may-15-2011-a.html

..including "Droid X - All Things Root Rooting, ROMS, Overclocking, etc. "

it's a Goldmine.  Sad to say but my X is a virgin.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2011)

do you need to unlock bootloader and root to flash a custom rom or just root?? (nexus one)


----------



## MoonPig (May 18, 2011)

Froyobylazlo on my G1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> do you need to unlock bootloader and root to flash a custom rom or just root?? (nexus one)



yeah i think so 

also update the radio to whatever is required from the ROM

love the keyboard themes


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2011)

@fih
 What screenshot app are you running?


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @fih
> What screenshot app are you running?



You can do it by hooking up to your PC, and running ddms.bat from the android sdk and hitting Ctrl-S in the debugging window.

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-take-screenshots-of-android-device/


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @fih
> What screenshot app are you running?



search for screenshot in the market

take the frist app with the screenshot in the name and install it 

then open it, and check the (take SS when shaking the phone)


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You can do it by hooking up to your PC, and running ddms.bat from the android sdk and hitting Ctrl-S in the debugging window.
> 
> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-take-screenshots-of-android-device/



That is how I have been creating screenshots. Im wanting the ability to do it without havign a PC/USB cable.



(FIH) The Don said:


> search for screenshot in the market
> 
> take the frist app with the screenshot in the name and install it
> 
> then open it, and check the (take SS when shaking the phone)



K thanks man.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 19, 2011)

Hi,if it hasnt been posted allready,the Gingerbread for Samsung Galaxy S finally arrived to UK and can be updated via Kies.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 19, 2011)

Just got my first "Droid" yesterday, an HTC ThunderBolt on Verizon with 4G LTE. Already love it to death, except for the battery life, of course. 

Came with 2.2.1 but I guess an upgrade to 2.3.4 is coming soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2011)

Just rooted my Incredible with a little help from JrRacinFan and I'm running CM7 mmm gingerbread.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 19, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hi,if it hasnt been posted allready,the Gingerbread for Samsung Galaxy S finally arrived to UK and can be updated via Kies.



D'you know what ROM is it, as in JVH?


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> D'you know what ROM is it, as in JVH?



which line shows this information in the "about phone" menu?If at all..Im happy to check this for you..What is JVH?


----------



## Kovoet (May 19, 2011)

Anyone tried seek droid damn awesome and you can track your phone at anytime. I reckon it's better than lookout security in that sense


----------



## Techtu (May 23, 2011)

Okay so after reading, and then some I still haven't got my head around what I should be doing to upgrade my i5800 with Froyo.

Would someone kindly care to take the time and help me through this... the dummy guide basically. 

I've tried afew different ways but I end up getting confused and/or mixed up because I have several web pages open what I have trying to get help from, basically if you could link me to the tools/files I will need and help me through step by step.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY1cySzOh0U

That will give you a basic walkthrough.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 23, 2011)

Rado D said:


> which line shows this information in the "about phone" menu?If at all..Im happy to check this for you..What is JVH?



JVH is the ROM build version. However it's more than likely you're on JVO if you're not running a custom ROM.







To access it, go to _Settings>About phone>Build number._


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2011)

Just got my new HTC Desire S  £10/month


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just got my new HTC Desire S  £10/month



Nice phone!  It's too bad I like Vanilla over Sense but nice nonetheless. Enjoy! 

@InnocentCriminal

Would it be wise for me to go from a 1.1k Quadrant 24.7 Droid 1 to possibly a Galaxy S or maybe even S II?


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2011)

Hey, who says it's staying on the official Rom? lol.

Just going to play for afew weeks on this, when i'll try some more customs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Hey, who says it's staying on the official Rom? lol.
> 
> Just going to play for afew weeks on this, when i'll try some more customs.



Have fun! Here's a list compiled as of last week
http://alchemistar.blogspot.com/2010/10/htc-desire-custom-roms-list-100910.html

Take a look at MIUI....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=957291


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Would it be wise for me to go from a 1.1k Quadrant 24.7 Droid 1 to possibly a Galaxy S or maybe even S II?



Well I get nearly 1.7K on my Galaxy S but Quadrant doesn't mean dick really. Personally I'd get the Galaxy S II - Darky's ROM is apparently going to be coming to the SII which means that phone is going to be worth having.

However, if you're happy with what you're on now then I'd stick with it. However, if you're due for an upgrade or it's applicable to get a new handset, you _won't_ be disappointed with the Galaxy S II.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well I get nearly 1.7K on my Galaxy S but Quadrant doesn't mean dick really. Personally I'd get the Galaxy S II - Darky's ROM is apparently going to be coming to the SII which means that phone is going to be worth having.
> 
> However, if you're happy with what you're on now then I'd stick with it. However, if you're due for an upgrade or it's applicable to get a new handset, you _won't_ be disappointed with the Galaxy S II.



Thanks man. I'll stick with what i got for now til i can afford 4g phone/plan. Having an issue though, you think there will be any 4g phones with a slide out qwerty? I absolutely HATE touchscreen.


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks man. I'll stick with what i got for now til i can afford 4g phone/plan. Having an issue though, you think there will be any 4g phones with a slide out qwerty? I absolutely HATE touchscreen.



evo's cousin has one afaik.... can't remember the name... evo shift maybe?


----------



## mrw1986 (May 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well I get nearly 1.7K on my Galaxy S but Quadrant doesn't mean dick really. Personally I'd get the Galaxy S II - Darky's ROM is apparently going to be coming to the SII which means that phone is going to be worth having.
> 
> However, if you're happy with what you're on now then I'd stick with it. However, if you're due for an upgrade or it's applicable to get a new handset, you _won't_ be disappointed with the Galaxy S II.



The Galaxy S II is disappointing to say the least...it's cpu isn't as powerful as the Tegra 2, it has a larger 4.3" 800x480 screen, albeit lower resolution than the 4" 960x540 qHD screens (less PPI), and it feels cheap and flimsy. The only saving grace it has is the fact it ships with 2.3 which is optimized for dual core.

I'll take my Atrix any day of the week over the Galaxy S II (along with many developers on xda who have used both phones). The Super AMOLED+ is over saturated and can not compare in brightness.

My girlfriend currently has a Captivate running Cognition and it's an ok phone, but she fell in love with my Atrix the second I got it. She loved the Captivate's AMOLED until she saw the Atrix. The point I'm trying to make is - Samsung's phones are great on paper, but not so great in execution. They still have poor build quality, GPS issues, and the stock software is rubbish.

Now, I never run stock software on any of my phones so that doesn't apply to me. However, the SGSII does have the advantage in that it has an unlocked bootloader, whereas the Atrix has a locked bootloader (although there are PROM's available which are great) and there's a lot of determination from the developer community to crack the bootloader.

By the way, this isn't a post to try to sell the Atrix, I'm just comparing the two highest end phones out in the market right now. When it comes down to it, the Tegra 2 is a better and more supported platform especially when running 2.3. The SGII's screen is a bit disappointing at 4.3" 800x480 vs 4" qHD (such as the Atrix) at 960x540.

Before I start getting bashed as a fanboy I feel I should point out that I had a Nexus One for over a year (loved the phone and screen then I compared it to the Atrix and was blown away). I've had an Evo, Droid, Hero, Galaxy S, and have played with 75% of all Android phones out there (I'm a huge phone nerd).

Anyway, take my opinion with a grain of salt. I'm just trying to give you one person's point of view so you can make a more educated decision. Either way, you won't be disappointed with any phone you get. The SGSII is a great phone but I feel there are better offerings right now as well as in the works. I'm personally waiting for the Nexus 3 near Christmas which is supposed to have a Tegra 3 quadcore (5x faster than Tegra 2), Android OS 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, and a 4-4.5" 1280x720 screen (depending if they use the Toshiba 4" or Hitachi 4.5", both of which designed for mobile phones). The phone is supposedly going to be made by either LG, Motorola, or Sony Ericsson.

It's going to be an exciting year for phones!

-Matt


----------



## Hugis (May 26, 2011)

Popped in to say that im now running a HTC desire (1week old) love it compared to my palm pixi plus.

Any pointers to rooting ,roms etc?
Ive found the XDA site


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks man. I'll stick with what i got for now til i can afford 4g phone/plan. Having an issue though, you think there will be any 4g phones with a slide out qwerty? I absolutely HATE touchscreen.



Desire Z http://www.htc.com/dk/product/desirez/overview.html

sry, its not a 4g


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 26, 2011)

Hugis said:


> Popped in to say that im now running a HTC desire (1week old) love it compared to my palm pixi plus.
> 
> Any pointers to rooting ,roms etc?
> Ive found the XDA site



go with the Redux rom  its brilliant imo


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Desire Z http://www.htc.com/dk/product/desirez/overview.html
> 
> sry, its not a 4g



I'd do it but trying to get something ALOT better than my OG Droid. For me I don't like Sense roms at all. Is there a vanilla rom I can put on it OTHER than CM7? 

Currently lovin Simply Stunning 5.3 with 250/800 ulv....

Guess I may just have to start getting used to a touchscreen keyboard. Never heard of Redux bro. Got a link I want to read up on it some.


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Guess I may just have to start getting used to a touchscreen keyboard



did you not see/like my mention of Evo shift?  it's sense by default but a ROM changes
that. it's pretty much an Evo (the best phone in the world) with a flip-out touchpad kb.


----------



## Wile E (May 27, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> The Galaxy S II is disappointing to say the least...it's cpu isn't as powerful as the Tegra 2, it has a larger 4.3" 800x480 screen, albeit lower resolution than the 4" 960x540 qHD screens (less PPI), and it feels cheap and flimsy. The only saving grace it has is the fact it ships with 2.3 which is optimized for dual core.
> 
> I'll take my Atrix any day of the week over the Galaxy S II (along with many developers on xda who have used both phones). The Super AMOLED+ is over saturated and can not compare in brightness.
> 
> ...


Can you throw some Atrix links my way? I'm rooted on the most recent update, picked a new launcher (I hated Blur) and have some of the factory stuff frozen, but don't really know where to go from there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> did you not see/like my mention of Evo shift?  it's sense by default but a ROM changes
> that. it's pretty much an Evo (the best phone in the world) with a flip-out touchpad kb.



Didn't see it, and like it thanks. Also, I'm on verizon. Is there a VZW version of it? Can it be activated on VZW if not?


----------



## mrw1986 (May 27, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Can you throw some Atrix links my way? I'm rooted on the most recent update, picked a new launcher (I hated Blur) and have some of the factory stuff frozen, but don't really know where to go from there.



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991595

That's the ROM I use. It's great and makes the phone just feel so much better.

Everything I have I got from XDA, I just browse the various Atrix forums found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=994


----------



## caleb (May 27, 2011)

Hey just got Galaxy Ace as my work phone. I know its limited from flash but there are also some apps on store that don't show up on my phones market but they are available for better phones (my friends HTC desire hd) or via PC. For example Pocket Legends are invisible but from specs it shows that the version of android should be OK. How can I check what specifications I need to meet per program/game ?


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2011)

caleb said:


> Hey just got Galaxy Ace as my work phone. I know its limited from flash but there are also some apps on store that don't show up on my phones market but they are available for better phones (my friends HTC desire hd) or via PC. For example Pocket Legends are invisible but from specs it shows that the version of android should be OK. How can I check what specifications I need to meet per program/game ?



Sometimes apps are carrier locked. I know AT&T blocks a lot of market apps on their phones. I use MarketAccess to get around that. It requires root tho.


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 28, 2011)

Sign me up, running a MyTouch 4G right now. I've got temproot with VISIONary.


----------



## MRCL (May 28, 2011)

So finally I'm an Android user, too. Just got my hands on the Galaxy SII and am now trying to work my way trough Android...  alot to learn as I can see just now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2011)

MRCL said:


> So finally I'm an Android user, too. Just got my hands on the Galaxy SII and am now trying to work my way trough Android...  alot to learn as I can see just now.



Think Linux core and you will be a-ok.


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 30, 2011)

Anybody else using the Mytouch 4g? Finally have perm-root! And running a custom rom now. Anybody recommend any good roms?


----------



## digibucc (May 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Didn't see it, and like it thanks. Also, I'm on verizon. Is there a VZW version of it? Can it be activated on VZW if not?



once rooted the evo can, so i have to assume the shift can - but you would lose 4g in the
conversion process so the point would be moot.  always forgetting phones are tied to carriers. stupid.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 31, 2011)

Still not managed to root my desire z although I enjoyed android so much I bought a advent vega from work.

Got it for 170 it's rooted running corvus 5 mod and overclocked to 1.4 ghz.

Tegra 2 works real nice!


----------



## ERazer (Jun 2, 2011)

not sure if this has been posted

for Sprint HTC Evo update to 2.3 ginger, starting on Friday 6/3/2011 you can manually update

http://community.sprint.com/baw/com...g-from-sprint-gets-android-gingerbread-update

http://www.mobileburn.com/news.jsp?Id=15152


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> once rooted the evo can, so i have to assume the shift can - but you would lose 4g in the
> conversion process so the point would be moot.  always forgetting phones are tied to carriers. stupid.



Crap! Oh well, I have been playing around with theme chooser as of late. Makin it all "perty" LOL 

Oh also, just recently tried ou something called MIUI, it's basically an iPhone-esque UI with some "Sense" involved. I kinda like it but it needs refined as its a little laggy on my D1, might be just that the D1 is a little old.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 2, 2011)

anyone who bought an evo had better have rooted it, or the 
tech gods shall strike you down!



JrRacinFan said:


> Crap!


yeah stupid carriers.  but miui is cool, but like you said needs refinement.

you'll find one that will meet all your needs, it just takes looking. after
like 10 different roms i came across "fresh" for evo and hero, and i love it.

simply because it is so minimal, faster than stock with a slightly modified
interface.  

just keep looking  that's half the phone at the start!


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Sometimes apps are carrier locked. I know AT&T blocks a lot of market apps on their phones. I use MarketAccess to get around that. It requires root tho.



You can do this without rooting on most phones putting them in Airplane mode then turning wifi on and going to the market, its annoying but for ppl that don't want to/cant root there phones it works.

Personally i use Cog 4.4 with launcher pro on my Captivate so i don't have these problems.

just thought id share


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> anyone who bought an evo had better have rooted it, or the
> tech gods shall strike you down!
> 
> 
> ...



Well I have been switching back and forth between Liquid frozen yogurt (Froyo 2.2.1) and the new Simply Stunning(2.3.4) can't really make up my mind. But have decided that a 250/900 LV kernel is perfect for me. Only differences I found was that Froyo gives me longer battery but ginger gave me multitasking (& of course Netflix).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2011)

Droid X users are getting an official OTA gingerbread update now. Congrats! Don't think I'll ever see one for my Incredible.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, new phone for me! Picked up a T-mobile HTC HD2 . Hacked and running Android, HyperDroid CM7. Overclocked to 1075Mhz for daily use.


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Droid X users are getting an official OTA gingerbread update now. Congrats! Don't think I'll ever see one for my Incredible.



I actually don't mind the way it is now. I'm quite happy with my Incredible. I keep not needed applications and services turned off using Astro and my battery life is excellent. I've been using it as a modem every day at work as the 3G is faster than my DSL connection there. I figure this thing can last me a while yet.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think I'm budging from my Incredible until Verizon has a dual core HTC smartphone with a 4G radio. I am quite happy with it. I actually rooted it and messed around with CM7, but I'm in the process of bringing it completely back to stock. I really do like HTC's Sense UI.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I really do like HTC's Sense UI.



+1.  I hear tons of crap about sense but personally I prefer it.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, so HTC decided NOT to update the Desire to 2.3... That means I'm going to drop Sense and start rooting soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2011)

There are ROMs with Sense in them, too


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 15, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Ok, so HTC decided NOT to update the Desire to 2.3... That means I'm going to drop Sense and start rooting soon.



Just saw an update taht they have approved Gingerbread for the Desire.

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/htc...erbread-after-all-as-htc-backtracks-50004139/


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 15, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> There are ROMs with Sense in them, too



Yeah, but Sense chomps up a lot of space, so if I go the root route, I will drop Sense. I'm not that attached to it, since I've been using ADW before on my x10 mini, and on this Desire for a while.



Ahhzz said:


> Just saw an update taht they have approved Gingerbread for the Desire.
> 
> http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/htc...erbread-after-all-as-htc-backtracks-50004139/



Yeah, I saw that just a bit after I posted too  Still, I think I'm going to do it.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello friends,I just need a little advice,my friend asked me yesterday at work,that if I could help her with HTC HD7,altough not an android phone,I know you will be happy to help
So basically,she said her smartphone is not being recognized by the system after connecting to her pc.of course my first thought was that she hasnt got the appropriate software installed.since I never had any HTC,I dont know what is HTCs equivalent to lets say SAMSUNGs Kies....of course I could google it,but I thought I didnt speak in this thread for a while,so I'll ask 
As far as I remember,I also had to install Kies first and only then was everything working as it should with my Galaxy S while connected to a computer.
A faulty cable is excluded,cos the girl said she tried her phone in a mobile shop and it was fine and then she took the same USB cable home.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 18, 2011)

blacktruckryder said:


> Ok, new phone for me! Picked up a T-mobile HTC HD2 . Hacked and running Android, HyperDroid CM7. Overclocked to 1075Mhz for daily use.



Its an awesome phone for tweaking isnt it ? 

I am dual booting two OS's on my HD2 and couldnt be happier.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 18, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hello friends,I just need a little advice,my friend asked me yesterday at work,that if I could help her with HTC HD7,altough not an android phone,I know you will be happy to help
> So basically,she said her smartphone is not being recognized by the system after connecting to her pc.of course my first thought was that she hasnt got the appropriate software installed.since I never had any HTC,I dont know what is HTCs equivalent to lets say SAMSUNGs Kies....of course I could google it,but I thought I didnt speak in this thread for a while,so I'll ask
> As far as I remember,I also had to install Kies first and only then was everything working as it should with my Galaxy S while connected to a computer.
> A faulty cable is excluded,cos the girl said she tried her phone in a mobile shop and it was fine and then she took the same USB cable home.



Doesn't WP7 devices like the HD7 require the Zune software to manage the files in the phone?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 18, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Doesn't WP7 devices like the HD7 require the Zune software to manage the files in the phone?



Just like I said,I've used any HTC,so I dont know,but thanks 

Oh,by the way I noticed that shes got Zune on her phone,but apparently not on her computer,assuming that we know it desnt work properly.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 18, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Just like I said,I've used any HTC,so I dont know,but thanks
> 
> Oh,by the way I noticed that shes got Zune on her phone,but apparently not on her computer,assuming that we know it desnt work properly.



I think you need to have Windows Mobile software and the Zune software installed on the PC. Not sure if you require both but i'd go with the Zune one 1st for Syncing and the sort.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes the HD2 is a great phone! I thought about dual booting windows and android, but decided I like android much better.

As for the HD7, I had to have the Zune software installed before I could sync anything. I had an HD7 for like a week.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an LG-P500 or LG Optimus currently running 2.3.3 Gingerbread with Cyaogen Mod. Can I run Darkys mod on my phone? 
Or can anyone name some other good roms to run on an LG -P500?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 21, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I have an LG-P500 or LG Optimus currently running 2.3.3 Gingerbread with Cyaogen Mod. Can I run Darkys mod on my phone?
> Or can anyone name some other good roms to run on an LG -P500?



To the best of my knowledge Darky's is only for Samsung Galaxy S phones. I've _never_ seen it running on anything else but a GS.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you know of any good roms for my LG-P500?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 21, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Do you know of any good roms for my LG-P500?



Unfortunately I keep my distance from LG phones since owning a KF600. Your best bet is to look on the XDA Dev forums.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone know how to flash and install roms on a Samsung B7320L? It's my secondary phone and has decent specs(600mhz proc), yet WM 6.5 doesn't utilize it well.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 23, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Anyone know how to flash and install roms on a Samsung B7320L? It's my secondary phone and has decent specs(600mhz proc), yet WM 6.5 doesn't utilize it well.



Unfortunately I don't - there isn't anything on XDA and I don't trust anything else.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 23, 2011)

Just rooted and flashed my Desire, now running Cyanogen 7. Not quite as intuitive as Sense, but I still like this  Feels snappier, lighter, faster.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 24, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Its an awesome phone for tweaking isnt it ?
> 
> I am dual booting two OS's on my HD2 and couldnt be happier.



What os's are you running? I've tried a few, finally found one I like. NDT Ginger V9.0, fast and stable!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 24, 2011)

blacktruckryder said:


> What os's are you running? I've tried a few, finally found one I like. NDT Ginger V9.0, fast and stable!



Using the Stock 2.5 Sense build 23xxx ROM and its working great for my Win 6.5 Build and as for my Android Build i am using Mdeejay eVo Sense 2.3 Revolution and havent had a problem with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

OK guys!! i just picked up a Motorola A855 Droid (first droid i believe) for 25$!!!! The only issues is that it had gun oil spilt on it and the power button stopped working. Other than those defects, the phone works and is usable. Anybody have some ideas on the power button? From what i have read is that it either could be the rubber/plastic button or I would have to change out the small board/ribbon cable it connects to the main board.

The gun oil can be cleaned out no issue there


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

Hit me up when you get it going, like I said before I can help you with romming/rooting if you want.



Thrackan said:


> Just rooted and flashed my Desire, now running Cyanogen 7. Not quite as intuitive as Sense, but I still like this  Feels snappier, lighter, faster.



Is it a nightly or 7.0.3 Stable release? Just curious ...  I might know of a couple tweaks to get you up to speed and make it feel even more responsive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hit me up when you get it going, like I said before I can help you with romming/rooting if you want.



Ok I sure will. another question is that before I activate it on my plan, can I still power up the phone and use it without any service like just use the wifi?

*EDIT* NVM I found out you can just by skipping the activation screen as such



> Beginning ay the top left corner, touch on the black area close to the corners in a clockwise direction. So...top left, top right, bottom right, bottom left. You don't have to be precise, just don't touch any gray and voila, you've skipped the setup and are at the home screen.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Are there any local network streaming apps?

After something that can play anything I throw at it XD

File expert can stream mp3 and wmv files but nowt else : [

Pm me with answers please, find it hard to keep up with popular threads XD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

Unsure if it's free but Orb Live allows streaming and maybe check into TVersity unsure if they added android device streaming yet.

@Brandon

That's not an activation screen. But bypass it, go to settings>wireless> add wifi network. Then go to accounts & sync and create a new google sign-in. This will allow to you download stuff from the market as long as you are connected via wifi.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 24, 2011)

HUGE news for Atrix users:

Atrix Bootloader Unlocked

Bootloader Unlock Tutorial

Finally, we can start to get some REAL custom ROMs!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> HUGE news for Atrix users:
> 
> Atrix Bootloader Unlocked
> 
> ...



Oooo so this will give you guys some more in-depth custom roms and maybe some custom kernels?! Mmm nice! Could end up being a very FAST and snappy


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hit me up when you get it going, like I said before I can help you with romming/rooting if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a nightly or 7.0.3 Stable release? Just curious ...  I might know of a couple tweaks to get you up to speed and make it feel even more responsive.



I downloaded the latest stable release, but I'm not sure if I'm happy with it yet.
There's still a ton of preloaded apps that I don't want to use, so maybe I'll go search for a lighter package. Any really lightweight but stable ROMs to recommend?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> I downloaded the latest stable release, but I'm not sure if I'm happy with it yet.
> There's still a ton of preloaded apps that I don't want to use, so maybe I'll go search for a lighter package. Any really lightweight but stable ROMs to recommend?



Really its all personal choice when it comes down to it. Which parts do you not use inside the rom?  If you knew exactly which ones I could pick it apart and give you a flashable update.zip. Oh might I suggest this before going any further ....

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...tproof-launchers-fix-memory-all-androids.html 
Get the v6 supercharger update 2 script and script manager running the balanced 3 setting.

As far as other tweaks I will report back as I need to look at actual specs of the desire.

take a look into sysctl configuration tweaks with this app.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.sysctl.config

Try out these values
Minfree 10240
Dirty Ratio 90
Dirty background 70
VFS Pressure 1
Checkmark OOM allocating
Choose apply at boot just to make sure the settings stick. Then finally apply. That SHOULD help battery life some. But yah, before giving up a rom do some small tweaks as you know just like any other OS it can take a few tweaks to get it running good.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> HUGE news for Atrix users:
> 
> Atrix Bootloader Unlocked
> 
> ...



SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's about damn time. I will wait for some worthwhile ROMs to materialize before I make the leap.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Really its all personal choice when it comes down to it. Which parts do you not use inside the rom?  If you knew exactly which ones I could pick it apart and give you a flashable update.zip. Oh might I suggest this before going any further ....
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...tproof-launchers-fix-memory-all-androids.html
> Get the v6 supercharger update 2 script and script manager running the balanced 3 setting.
> ...



Battery life is not an issue, since I plug my phone in twice a day back and forth to work, which is a >1hour drive. With clean, I mean utilizing as little space as possible so there's more phone space I can use myself. I'm a very pro-modular guy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2011)

Gotcha. I'm not too too familiar as far as howmany different roms go for the desire. So your looking for something with minimum bloat. Like I said though you can always let me know what you use and can go from there.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 26, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Anyone know how to flash and install roms on a Samsung B7320L? It's my secondary phone and has decent specs(600mhz proc), yet WM 6.5 doesn't utilize it well.



Hey there, I just got done flashing an omnia II.  Its a Win Mo phone much like the one you mention.  The Omnia II has a 800 MHz proc.  I found the info here,  http://www.modaco.com/category/411/b7610-omnia-pro-b7610-modaco-com/

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well yesterday I recieved my 25$ Original droid in the mail! It works great! the oil spots are barely noticeable until you go to a white screen. I will be ordering a power button, and disassemble kit soon so i can change the button and clean it at the same time. This phone is very nice! I also figured out that I suck badly at angry birds LOL















This is the picture you can see the oil in.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 30, 2011)

After a bit of experience with Cyanogenmod v7 and deeming it too bloated, I installed Oxygen. Been running it for a couple of days now and I have to say I'm happy so far 

Currently I'm using 63MB internal memory, with 85MB still available! Plus, the preinstalled apps are limited to a very bare minimum.

Add the possibility to over/underclock and you've got my favourite ROM so far! Oh, and long-back press app killing rocks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you root a droid?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do you root a droid?



I'll get with you on this in a moment brandon. It's going to be interesting without having a working power button.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll get with you on this in a moment brandon. It's going to be interesting without having a working power button.



All i have to do is hold the UP key on the D-Pad it says so we can try it. I have been following the guidelines HERE But i cannot download any the three files it has cause my work internet says the websites are DANGEROUS lol.

Jr can you zip all the files I will need and PM me with them?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

That's not a problem. Don't follow that guide, that's just showing you how to SBF flash a custom recovery. I'll make up a guide specially for that droid in it's *CURRENT* state.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's not a problem. Don't follow that guide, that's just showing you how to SBF flash a custom recovery. I'll make up a guide specially for that droid in it's *CURRENT* state.



SWEET! it will be easy for you since we both have the same phone!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

It's going to be a simple work-around since you can't really use the power button in recovery to "go back once" in a menu.

You will have to root with SuperOneClick
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682

Download ROM Manager from the Market app. Install Clockwork Recovery.



JrRacinFan said:


> OK problem fixed!
> 
> **Rooting from 2.2.1 on Droid 1**
> For those having the same issue as above and using Rom Manager:
> ...



Follow those instructions but instead choose to flash the update.zip in Rom manager WITHOUT CHECKMARKING any OF THE BOXES instead of attempting to reboot+power on the phone and holding down x. Also you can flash and use the update.zip with either one Clockworkmod or SPRecovery. After you do this, MAKE A BACKUP!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you make this a step by step guide? I dont want to ruin anything


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

*This is a guide for users wanting to root the Droid 1 with a broken power button*

First before we do anything, with your Droid, Download the following and unzip it onto your desktop, when the download is finished. 
http://code.google.com/p/droidconcepts/downloads/detail?name=Unbrick-Droid.zip&can=2&q= Source

Connect droid and install proper drivers located in the folder.

Download SuperOneclick from here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682 after doing a full root do a battery pull & plug back in,essentially rebooting the droid.

At this point you should have Superuser access (check your app drawer for the skull & crossbones). If you don't then you will need to use this guide after getting the power button repaired. 
STOP!
Only proceed further if you want to gain access to custom recoveries.

Download Rom Manager from the market & this update.zip

Place the zip file in the root of the SD card.

In Rom Manager:
Go through the initial "OK's" & Setup.

Push the top choice to flash clockworkmod recovery(make sure you are on 2.5.0.1).  This will guide you through flashing a custom recovery right on the droid.

Then choose flash zip from SD card, locating the zip file you placed on the root earlier.

Make sure all boxes are unchecked then hit ok. Let it do it's magic and you are done.

If you ever want to access your recover menu you may do so in rom manager by doing a "reboot to recovery".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

Finished!! im rooted... but now what?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 30, 2011)

now install a bootloader/recovery app and then start looking at custom roms. xda-dev will have
everything listed under your phone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> now install a *bootloader/recovery app* and then start looking at custom roms. xda-dev will have
> everything listed under your phone



Were do i install/find this? market place?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Finished!! im rooted... but now what?



Did you run through ALL those steps or just SuperOneClick?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 30, 2011)

xda-dev as well, i use amon-ra for my evo but i don't know if that is available on your droid or not, probably.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Did you run through ALL those steps or just SuperOneClick?



Yes i did, now i have superuser icon in my apps menu which means by the tutorial that it is rooted


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> xda-dev as well, i use amon-ra for my evo but i don't know if that is available on your droid or not, probably.



Wait digibucc, I know exactly which things he should do before going further but I must know ...

Did you run through ALL those steps or just SuperOneClick rooting?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> *First before we do anything, with your Droid, Download the following and unzip it onto your desktop, when the download is finished.
> http://code.google.com/p/droidconcepts/downloads/detail?name=Unbrick-Droid.zip&can=2&q= Source
> 
> Connect droid and install proper drivers located in the folder.
> ...



I went as far as the bold above and then installed ROM manager from clockworkmod on market. thats as far as i am ATM


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok so, right now you will not have access to custom recoveries unless you go further past the stop point. I suggest getting MyBackup from the Market also as it will backup all your apps that are installed. Then venturing past the stop point if you ever wish to install custom recoveries giving you access to custom roms.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone given any 2.3 roms a whirl they seem to be much quicker with the ext4 fs then any lagfix was

Im running Serendipity VII on my captivate now and its 2x as fast as it was on 2.2 when i take 5mp pictures it don't take 25ms to snap a pic anymore which is nice cause it don't blur as bad


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

OK i just click flash rom from SD card and pointed it to that zip file in your post above and it rebooted into clockworkmod recovery and says backing up


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i just click flash rom from SD card and pointed it to that zip file in your post above and it rebooted into clockworkmod recovery and says backing up



Ahh you must have not unchecked "Backup current rom" before hitting ok. That's fine just an unneeeded step.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i just click flash rom from SD card and pointed it to that zip file in your post above and it rebooted into clockworkmod recovery and says backing up



Your doing it right just wait till it starts all the way up then reboot it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

It done and rebooting right now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok its done, am i suppose to see something different? what does that zip file do Jr?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> It done and rebooting right now



Basically what that did was remove the stock image's flash recovery system. What that does is flash the stock recovery back onto the phone at every boot. Right now you are fully rooted with a custom recovery.  Before you would have to flash clockworkmod recovery everytime you wanted to gain access to it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet ok what do i need now to step in the level of AWESOME?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sweet ok what do i need now to step in the level of AWESOME?



For custom roms? I know of a few good ones.... 

Did you get MyBackup for root yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

MyBackup is on the droid market?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> MyBackup is on the droid market?



Yup. Just search for those terms it should come up ok.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok installed. Should i do a full back up?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Yup. Sorry got to leave you guys for work. Brandon, I might not be able to help for a while so if you run into any problems i will be afk.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok guys, Ive been going through roms, checking out some and ive foung the cyanogenmod 7 RC1 beta one of the better ones out there. Its very fast and I installed Wifi tethering and worked flawlessly and quite fast IMO.

Im loving this phone.

P.S. This is my live wallpaper


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 4, 2011)

Add me to the clubhouse! I have a Droid X2 I just got today, it's a beast of a phone.  I'm in the process of rooting it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 4, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Add me to the clubhouse! I have a Droid X2 I just got today, it's a beast of a phone.  I'm in the process of rooting it.



Mmmm , I am soo envious right now. Still rockin' my OG Droid.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 4, 2011)

Is the Droid X2 bootrom locked?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Is the Droid X2 bootrom locked?



It's locked.


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 6, 2011)

Could someone help me choose between these 2 phones?

LG Optimus One P500 and the Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660

The LG is upgradeable to v2.3 (Gingerbread) and the Samsung is running v2.2 (Froyo).  However, the Samsung is newer and may get an upgrade later.

Thanks,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

I would go with the Samsung. Faster cpu & Wifi N is the major points. 

Also through a custom flash you can get 2.3.3 running.
http://droidangel.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-updateupgrade-samsung-galaxy-gio.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

If you are like me and suffering a power button issue or just would like a app that hard and soft reboots your phone or will power it off if need be. Quick Boot (Reboot) App works PERFECT!

LINK

OR

SCAN


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Could someone help me choose between these 2 phones?
> 
> LG Optimus One P500 and the Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660
> 
> ...



Samsung, before even looking what the specs are. LG's "upgrades" are usually lacking or very far behind, and their hardware quality usually lets me down.

Though, if you fork out a little more cash, there's much better phones to be found than both of these (after looking at the specs).



brandonwh64 said:


> If you are like me and suffering a power button issue or just would like a app that hard and soft reboots your phone or will power it off if need be. Quick Boot (Reboot) App works PERFECT!
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...



How do you turn ON your phone?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 6, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> How do you turn ON your phone?



Plug it in when @ home.  Would keep the battery charged so when he's out he won't need to worry about keeping a charger handy.


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 6, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Samsung, before even looking what the specs are. LG's "upgrades" are usually lacking or very far behind, and their hardware quality usually lets me down.
> 
> Though, if you fork out a little more cash, there's much better phones to be found than both of these (after looking at the specs).



These are the best phones that I've been able to find in my price range (around Taiwan).  What other phones did you have in mind?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

When the phone is introduced to power such as a USB or AC power cord, It auto powers on. I just leave it on 24/7 but the program I listed above helps me out when I need to reboot the phone safely without having to yank the battery and reconnect to a power source to start the phone again.

I plan on in the future to fix the power button but right now it works just as good with the Cyanogenmod 7 RC1 and it has volume wake when the phone goes into standby.

hell for 25$ You cannot beat it!


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for your input boys.  I went with the Samsung (And a one for the wife).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2011)

i belong in here now, i own a pendo pad.

its just android 2.1 and somewhat flawed, but i essentially got it for free.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you can root it and change the firmware you might could fix those flaws


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you can root it and change the firmware you might could fix those flaws



looked into it, cant be done yet. people who tried ended up with bricked devices, its not popular enough for the experts to have had a go at it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm it seems to be a lower end tablet but still has android OS 2.1 which is still good.
Maybe some will make a rooted firmware and then you can install ROM manager so u can flash all the ROMs you want. 

My personal fav is Cyanogen Mod 7 RC1


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2011)

if the software can be rooted at a later date it'd be perfect, but for now its barely functional. when they removed the default phone/contacts options, they screwed up a lot of apps that tied into those features


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm, I was under the impression those Pads were a lot more open than phones, but apparently I'm mistaken!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, I was under the impression those Pads were a lot more open than phones, but apparently I'm mistaken!



they SHOULD be, but the people who made  this one cocked up.


seems the hardware doesnt quite meet androids specs, and thusly things go to shit - no GPS or bluetooth for example, apps that use the camera crash or lag extremely badly trying to load it, etc.

doesnt even have vibrate, its tied into the speaker.


that said, for a portable web browser/media player/ebook reader, its perfect. works great on TPU with a stylus, bit iffy with fingers tho.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, I was under the impression those Pads were a lot more open than phones, but apparently I'm mistaken!



His pad seems to have a rom from a phone device. The other pads I have seen use a custom firmware made for tablets


----------



## enaher (Jul 10, 2011)

Im trading my BB 8520 that I love for a Nexus One, I'm gonna miss BB messenger but do you guy's have any personal feedback of the N1? love to get some feedback


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

Did anyone order the Droid 3?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 10, 2011)

This device is the winner for cheap tablet 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=953

Stock firmware is awful, but change it to something on here. ( corvus 5 is best at the moment IMO, supports game pads/keyboards/USB disk drives/rotation lol ) but soon vegacomb will be finished, hardware accelerated flash wil come soon I hope.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 10, 2011)

enaher said:


> Im trading my BB 8520 that I love for a Nexus One, I'm gonna miss BB messenger but do you guy's have any personal feedback of the N1? love to get some feedback



it is good, the screen is a bit iffy but it does the job


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2011)

android 3 is nice but for today the price is pretty high i wish it could go lower little bit, or i need to wait for couples of months ::umm::


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 11, 2011)

2.3.4 Cynaogen Mod vs. 2.3.4 Forever mod for Lg-p500. Which is better? Currently I have Cm7.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=946354    VS.          http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1125870


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 11, 2011)

Dunno which is better, but Cyanogen is way more popular ans *should* be supported better.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 11, 2011)

For some reason though, Android Market crashes when I try to open it. :/. Is their any version that works with 2.3.4?

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

I fucked up my ROM today installing a kernel and now I tired a nightly rom, It gets to the "touch android to start" and as soon as I touch it, it reboots


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 13, 2011)

Hold x while pwering on. Go into recovery. Wipe data/cache. Remember you will lose all user installed apps but that should get you back and running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hold x while pwering on. Go into recovery. Wipe data/cache. Remember you will lose all user installed apps but that should get you back and running.



I tried that but it got hung in a boot loop. I went to recovery and use nanodroid and flashed to original stock rom. Its still rooted surprisingly so I will give more roms another go.

I found a new nightly build with marketplace that I may install.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 13, 2011)

anyone know when the atrix update is coming?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

what update are they releasing for the atrix?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 13, 2011)

I be a 'droid owner now.  Running an LG Optimus GT540 with 2.1.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I be a 'droid owner now.  Running an LG Optimus GT540 with 2.1.



How to Root the LG Optimus GT540 Steps:

    Turn on the device and click the icon to open the phone dialer
    Enter the code ’3845#*540#’
    Select the option ‘Module Test’, then ‘Stability Test’ then ‘Enable Root Permission’
    You will now be prompted for a password – enter :SWIFT::GT540:
    A toast message will briefly appear saying ‘OK’ – your root access is now enabled!
    Reboot your device, and now when you connect via ADB, you’ll see you have a root prompt (#).

You can now download and install ChainsDD’s excellent Superuser app from here (I used the su-2.1-cd-unsecure version). Have a good day!

SOURCE


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 13, 2011)

What are the advantages of rooting?  Besides the obvious one of installing torrented apps and such.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> what update are they releasing for the atrix?



gingerbread?!

we are still on 2.2...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Install custom roms.

also after you root, download rom manager and then when it load up flash clockworkmod recovery for easy boot into recover mode


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Install custom roms.
> 
> also after you root, download rom manager and then when it load up flash clockworkmod recovery for easy boot into recover mode



I softbricked my nexus one when i tried to flash the fricken thing, i posted everywhere and nobody even tried to help me and just started trolling, so i sold that thing for £50 and bought an atrix

i wouldn't try again in a hurry


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> gingerbread?!
> 
> we are still on 2.2...



Have you rooted and flashed clockworkmod recovery as well?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

This may help

HELP!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 13, 2011)

I just checked, and there is no "Enable Root Permission" option.  Maybe they removed it in the firmware update.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I just checked, and there is no "Enable Root Permission" option.  Maybe they removed it in the firmware update.



Hmm yea I read that there is a new firmware that took that away but THIS is suppose to work 100% with no issues


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 13, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> What are the advantages of rooting?  Besides the obvious one of installing torrented apps and such.



You can install pirated apps without root. You can tweak and customize EVERYTHING!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just got 2.3, today. Glad to see updates after having my G1 stuck on 1.8 forever

HTC EVO 4g


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Running cyanogenmod 7 (gingerbread 2.3) here as well mlee! I love it!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't like the camera app in 2.3, I think Froyo's was much better and cleaner... That said, the 2.3 Oxygen rom I'm still running right now is DAMN quick, responsive and clean!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thrackan, Can I get a link to that oxygen rom? I may try it out at work today!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 14, 2011)

Check here and XDA 

I prefer it over Cyanogen because there is a bare minimum of installed apps.

Gonna try the Oxygen HBOOT as well to increase the size of the data partition at the cost of the (unused) system partition space


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Install custom roms.
> 
> also after you root, download rom manager and then when it load up flash clockworkmod recovery for easy boot into recover mode



I don't think there are even any real custom roms out for the Atrix yet. Everything is just p-roms or tweaked official beta roms.

Not worth the hassle yet.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm yea I read that there is a new firmware that took that away but THIS is suppose to work 100% with no issues



Wasn't able to get that to work.  Now I've run out of space on my phone's internal memory and I can't install to SD card without either rooting and installing an app or installing a custom 2.2 ROM.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 15, 2011)

New Android market has been made available for those that want to try it...







Source.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just installed and It looks great!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Check here and XDA
> 
> I prefer it over Cyanogen because there is a bare minimum of installed apps.
> 
> Gonna try the Oxygen HBOOT as well to increase the size of the data partition at the cost of the (unused) system partition space



with this work on my OG droid? seems like its just a nexus rom


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

It won't work B. I will look over it though and see if I can find something comparable.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It won't work B. I will look over it though and see if I can find something comparable.



Hmm ok. Hey did you install the new market? It works very well I just tried it.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> with this work on my OG droid? seems like its just a nexus rom



Ah yeah, I have a Desire (GSM), forgot for a moment ROMs aren't universal


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Try this one out, B.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liquid/159626-liquid-gingerbread-v2-3-release.html

Also yes & I LOVE IT!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try this one out, B.
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liquid/159626-liquid-gingerbread-v2-3-release.html
> 
> Also yes & I LOVE IT!



Ive already tried that one and didn't like it too much. I still have the zip on my SD card LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm Im having issues with wireless and wired tether. When I use either of them, My network on my phone after about 5 minutes drops to 1X instead of 3G? This only started today. Could it be the kernel I have installeD?


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> New Android market has been made available for those that want to try it...
> 
> http://androidandme.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Android_Market.png
> 
> Source.



Been running this for a few days. I like the design, but their are some serious connectivity issues. I get a lot of connection failed, etc. A lot of people are who are using it. This has been available on XDA for almost a week now and a lot of issues have been reported.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm Im having issues with wireless and wired tether. When I use either of them, My network on my phone after about 5 minutes drops to 1X instead of 3G? This only started today. Could it be the kernel I have installeD?



you didn't replace the radios when you did the kernel did you?

radios generally manage connection, and they are separate.  they only need updating
if there is an issue or serious bonus for doing so. you would know if you replaced them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

When I changed to ChevyN01 Kernel I should have changed radios?

Were do i download these radios?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 15, 2011)

no you probably shouldn't have, i was making sure you didn't.

I would read the pages on xda-dev regarding that specific rom/kernel.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just flashed petes newest baseband so I hope it helps, If not I will try a diffrent kernel

*EDIT*

OMG this one was worse than before, The signal would go, FULL BARS to ZERO BARS then to one or two bars then zero then to 1X

WTH! it will not keep a good signal period


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

All I can say at this point B is to do a full wipe minus dalvik+SD card and reflash cm7.1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

Im going liquid to see what happens


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Have an 800 medium volt kernel handy because that has Chevy's 1.1ghz low volt as stock


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Have an 800 medium volt kernel handy because that has Chevy's 1.1ghz low volt as stock



Hmmm I hope the kernel doesn't mess with my signal.

Does your signal go up and down crazy?

*EDIT*

WOW! that was the fastest flash I have seen yet.

It was flashed and booted under 3 minutes


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I hope the kernel doesn't mess with my signal.
> 
> Does your signal go up and down crazy?
> 
> ...



Very seldom do I have issues with roms in out of the box forms. Then again my personal d1 likes ultra low volt.kernels.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

How do you extract the kernel from the CM7RC1.zip file?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do you extract the kernel from the CM7RC1.zip file?



The boot.img holds the kernel. Unfortunately to flash it you would need to flash the whole rom, nandroid backup and restore boot image on advanced restore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

I found a kernel that cures my erratic signal! Primes De_Primmed Kernel!! only issue i have now is that when I am using wifi tether it will disconnect every once in a while randomly,

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cyanogenmod/127262-kernel-deprimed_test-break-if-you-can.html


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Totally forgot about deprimed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok I got new Liquid rom mention above and de_primmed Kernel.. I LOVE IT!!! no more signal issues and The smoothness of this rom is out of this world! better than any other rom I have tried. Right now its OCed to 800mhz on conservative governor.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jr, I ran into major problems last night. The liquid rom started tweaking out and locking or force closing apps then it would slow down were I had to pull the battery and reboot. also the battery life went into the crapper fast. I had it on the lowest settings in OC and the battery would only last 5 hours and thats not even using IT!!! I have reflashed to the newest CM7 nightly and Going to try to install Launcher pro.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Jr, I ran into major problems last night. The liquid rom started tweaking out and locking or force closing apps then it would slow down were I had to pull the battery and reboot. also the battery life went into the crapper fast. I had it on the lowest settings in OC and the battery would only last 5 hours and thats not even using IT!!! I have reflashed to the newest CM7 nightly and Going to try to install Launcher pro.



Deprimed or Chevy 1.1Ghz low volt?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys I just picked up a LG Optimus V. So, I'm new to android. I'm downloading Java JDK and ADK. From what I've read the easiest way is to use gingerbreak to root my phone? Correct? Thanks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

got a Galaxy Tab 7"

very good quality, and overall feeling, screen is very responsive. just love the thing

come join me in Tablet Clubhouse


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm finished rooting my phone. Gingerbreak'n was simple and I was on 2.2.1 Frio. So, what's a good rom guys?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

if you can get cyanogen mod for that model then its a good one imo, 

i usually go for the simplistic, and light ones, makes the ephone so much faster


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess i need to know a good backup rom manager too? thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

New Cyanogenmod 7 Nightly 136 here with launcher pro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Using ADW EX w/ Cm7 136 myself as well. works great! thanks to Brandon, turned me to flashing the occasional nightly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

I screwed my rom up today installing metamorph theme stuff and trying to install themes. It failed horribly


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 21, 2011)

Brandon with the conditions your d1 is in. I wouldn't be doing any theme flashing.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2011)

The new OTA GB update for the Atrix is outstanding. Only issue I have with it is the battery gauge being slightly inaccurate.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 24, 2011)

Just installed Cyanogen 2.3.4 (Gingerbread) on my Backflip.  Love it!  Gave this crappy phone a new lease on life.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 24, 2011)

I finally found out what I'm missing on Oxygen on the Desire: the notification LED does nothing but blink a little from time to time.
Dunno if it's a setting somewhere yet, gonna try and find out, cause I miss that indicator.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Brandon with the conditions your d1 is in. I wouldn't be doing any theme flashing.



Yea last night I flashed the PEv6.5 like you have and it looked good but my button remapper did not work. I reflashed to 139 nightly and had the same issues  THen I reflashed back to 136 and I have no problems now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea last night I flashed the PEv6.5 like you have and it looked good but my button remapper did not work. I reflashed to 139 nightly and had the same issues  THen I reflashed back to 136 and I have no problems now.



Stay on 136. Very VERY small differences between EVERY d1 rom.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 25, 2011)

So I have two Ascend Phones. One the USB is jacked will not even take a charge, and has a busted screen. I'm on the internet with it hardwired to usb on the + - where the battery goes.


The other should be fine and dandy.

Current Build (06242011) from PlayfulGod: CM7.1-Ascend-06242011_signed.zip (Also available through ROM Manager)

md5sum: bc4756d69b81e7cdf02a3a04592453b4

[ROM] CM7.1-Ascend Current (Build 06242011))

I flashed 2.3.3 on the one that is locked. I think where I messed up was I didn't partion the SD folder, and now the phone is out of memory and hard locked. Cause it was working great till I started downloading a ton of apps, and then the battery ran out of juice. After I charged it, it has not booted back up again fully.

If I do the Volume-Up end or Volme-down end to get into reset. My phone goes purple screen. From what I understand purple screen of death stands for memory.

Now when I turn my phone on it goes to the normal huawei screen, then to the next ascend screen where it's locked up and will not go any farther.

I have downloaded the factory sd-card reset and put it in the /dload folder like you are supposed to do, and it does nothing but a purple screen. I've tapped all over the screen swipped all over. Let it sit for hours like this nothing.

Now if I push power then hit voume up-end it stays white like it is supposed too. But my PC never sees it too install clockworkmod onto it.


ANy ideas?

Can I open my phone, and desolder something too dump the memory? I'm out of ideas?



next best step would be for me too replace the USB end on my other phone, and replace the screen from this one. IDK if I have too go back to cricket to pay my 15 dollars to swap phones again, or is there an unlock code I can use to move my phone number back to the other phone?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vzz3fwaXk0

here is a pic of the dload file




Winrar says it's intact....is it??

I've tried it in dload like told too
I've tried it in just the root sd
I've tried it in the dload\m118\ folder

Is there a way to uncompress the app and just run it from the m118 folder instead?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2011)

From what I have read, pull the SD card out and try to boot in to recovery. if that works then flash the stock image.


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey DaMulta,  a lot of times, you have to manually rename the file to .zip.  I have never heard of .app used for flashes.  This renaming happens with apps as well.  They will give you a .PHP, but you must give it a .apk to install.  And, typically, unzipping is not required.

As for your other problem, are the batteries removable?  I looked on cnet and phonescoop, but couldnt tell.  If so, use the phone with the hosed memory to charge the batteries.  I had to do this with one of my palm 755p's.

Edit...where do you go for flashing instructions?   The file should be named update.zip, not updata.app.  give it that name, put it on the root of an external chip, and get into recovery.  Should be fine from there, unless you hosed up the file system.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Google Maps w/ Navigation in longer available for 1.6?*

Ok, so my HTC Google G1 1.6 OS was having a lot of lagging problems so I performed a Factory Reset. After that it didn't update my Google Maps with Navigation, which I had before the reset. I checked out the Market online and it says compatible with 2.1 and up. What??? this is bs because it worked just fine on my 1.6 phone before the re-format. This is crap! has anyone else had this issue with their older Androids? is there a way to get the latest version of Google Maps back on my phone? 

thanks, T77~


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

To fix that T77 do this

FIRST ROOT!!!

THEN

INSTALL CyanogenMod 7

=

NO WORRIES ON OLDER APPS 

*EDIT*

ANOTHER GREAT ROOT METHOD


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> To fix that T77 do this
> 
> FIRST ROOT!!!
> 
> ...



Are their any negative effects from Rotting my phone? Would this void any features or contracts I have with T-mobile? hmmmm...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Are their any negative effects from Rotting my phone? Would this void any features or contracts I have with T-mobile? hmmmm...



Only thing it will void is your warranty if you have one. That is a older phone so im doubting you still have a warranty on it


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Only thing it will void is your warranty if you have one. That is a older phone so im doubting you still have a warranty on it



oh ok, yeah my warranty is looooooon gone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

cyanogenmod 7 is a great rom! Im thinking about going back to it soon as well. Im currently on project elite but not liking the extra battery consumption. You will fall in love with gingerbread and also install launcher pro after you finish root/flash of the CM7 rom


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 2, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Are their any negative effects from Rotting my phone? Would this void any features or contracts I have with T-mobile? hmmmm...



If no longer have a warranty as pointed out before the only con is that it will now be void.

@b

Back on cm7 and running its stock kernel. volume down is now broke on mine but its cool. I got plans to fix that...


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally got our OTA Froyo update for my Desire last week.  I love it over 2.1 except it seems to be destroying my battery at a faster rate.  Odd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> If no longer have a warranty as pointed out before the only con is that it will now be void.
> 
> @b
> 
> Back on cm7 and running its stock kernel. volume down is now broke on mine but its cool. I got plans to fix that...



buttons finally breaking huh. Im down to the camera button and I PRAY it holds

Use quick settings for all volume needs.

Im going back to CM7 soon. this PE blue stuff is making my head hurt


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Finally got our OTA Froyo update for my Desire last week.  I love it over 2.1 except it seems to be destroying my battery at a faster rate.  Odd.



Which desire do you have? the CDMA or HD?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Quick screen shot this after noon


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2011)

Wishing for snow during the summer, are we?  For a second I thought that was a new sense weather animation.

Bugs me that you've got phone, contacts, and browser apps when they're right down below >.<


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Finally got our OTA Froyo update for my Desire last week.  I love it over 2.1 except it seems to be destroying my battery at a faster rate.  Odd.



I'm sure they added some running apps you'll never use. Go into your settings and try turning some off (Skype, Amazon MP3, etc.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2011)

im about to root and flash my galaxy tab to 3.0 or 3.1 if ppossible


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Wishing for snow during the summer, are we?  For a second I thought that was a new sense weather animation.
> 
> Bugs me that you've got phone, contacts, and browser apps when they're right down below >.<



Yea I know, I just Finished restoring everything. That is my snow live wallpaper! Its the smoothest live wallpaper I have seen. I am going to change those shortcuts. Also I have fancy widget pro with H7C themed flip clock


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I know, I just Finished restoring everything. That is my snow live wallpaper! Its the smoothest live wallpaper I have seen. I am going to change those shortcuts. Also I have fancy widget pro with H7C themed flip clock



You were all worried about battery life. Get rid of the LWP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2011)

I fixed my battery issue. Im set at 800mhz conservative governor and 50% brightness. now it will last over a day with moderate use.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I fixed my battery issue. Im set at 800mhz conservative governor and 50% brightness. now it will last over a day with moderate use.



 I see you finally listened to me about setting display brightness & conservative governor. Wanna try out something else?

Get Sysctl Config from the market and plug in these values:

Minfree Kbytes:6144
Dirty ratio:90
Dirty background ratio:70
VFS Cache Pressure: 1
OoM Allocating task checked

Don't need apply at boot if on CM7, then push apply. Should help with overall "feel" and battery life a tad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2011)

I will try that. I had it installed before but didnt configure it.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I see you finally listened to me about setting display brightness & conservative governor. Wanna try out something else?
> 
> Get Sysctl Config from the market and plug in these values:
> 
> ...



Does this work for any Android device or just the model you guys have?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Does this work for any Android device or just the model you guys have?



If you have higher ram (256MB+) you can set minfree higher if you wish. That's more a global tweak. Basically with the tweaked values it won't cycle cache as much but set it too high and it can be just as bad as not setting them at all. Som roms (no init.d support) and a few others will have to do a Set at boot for it to function. I _think_ it also has to have compache enabled kernel or rom.

Here's a quick read over what it does:
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/19145-tutorial-roms-sysctl-conf-other-tweaks.html


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, report time

gave up on that ascend. Took it apart and stole parts

Modded Wifi to an External antenna
, added mini USB, Added A REAL headphone just not that super small BS. Added a direct charging port, Direct double battery oack hell yea!

OK now that that has came out...it now sets as a 3g hotspot for the house on 24/7 lol as of today.


Bought me the new Indulge or Galaxy S(Crickets Ver. though) the R915



> Processor
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S has the S5PC110 processor. This processor combines a 45 nm 1 GHz ARM Cortex-A8 based CPU core with a PowerVR SGX 540 GPU made by Imagination Technologies which supports OpenGL ES 1.1/2.0[22] and is capable of up to 20 million triangles per second.[4] The CPU core, code-named "Hummingbird," was co-developed by Samsung and Intrinsity.[23]
> [edit] Memory
> ...



Now just to flash the bitch. and make it REALLY BADASS!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry so blurry gots to run too work.....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't even make that out.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can't even make that out.



Looks like an 875 quadrant score to me.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 6, 2011)

Well from my reading everyone said the only real difference in the Galaxy s r910 and the r915 is just .LTE support.

I knoticed that the G.S has Micro Hdmi support and i could find anywhere talking about the 915 having it. after 1/2 hour with cricket on the phone they transfered me to samsung. where they went too tell me i was the first person to ask this. They kept on putting me on hold looking / calling and asking people{hope the right people.


Long story short the Indulge does not support Micro Hdmi. Like the Galaxy s does support.


Which sucks cause Netflix works on this phone not rooted eveen tho its not provided in the market yet. The apk found other places does an auto update from them. so idk beta lol.


differences in the 2 as i know of right now. Lte and Micro HDMI( Usb). could maybe be a reason the GS 7 rom isnt working on the Indulge which has been reported around the net.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 8, 2011)

Sign me up.  I've had an HTC Wildfire for a few months now and I love using Android


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Screenshots of Ice Cream Sandwich's user interface leaked?*

If there is one thing
most smartphone users
expect from every new
Android release, it
would probably be that
of an updated and
more polished graphical user
interface to replace the old one
found in the previous versions.vr-zone.com/articles/screenshots-of-ice-cream-sandwich-s-user-interface-leaked-/13290.html


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know why everyone gets excited about the UI
IMO Launcher Pro is leaps and bounds ahead in features and customization.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 12, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> I don't know why everyone gets excited about the UI
> IMO Launcher Pro is leaps and bounds ahead in features and customization.



yeah coz UI lead to impression for most user.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 12, 2011)

in october it may out
www.techspot.com/news/45032-rumor-ice-cream-sandwich-coming-in-october.html


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

That vr-zone article is dumb. It doesn't show you much especially when they block shit out. 

If Google have made the dock have 4 icons now then that's an improvement depending on what they are. Still, couldn't give a rats as I use Launcher Pro.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah i never liked launcher pro or any others really. I know it's practically heresy but i prefer sense UI over any other. in the dock a button to list everything, a large button to open the phone, and a button to add stuff to the desktop.  all i need  large button for phone is key


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2011)

I really like Sense as well, so you're not alone. I do want a change, though.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah i'm huge into customization, so i change often.  i just find myself preferring sense every time...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm using an HTC Desire with Insertcoin ROM 2.3.3 (with sense 2.1 + some Sense 3.0 features). I started to use the phone on January 20th 2011 (on Froyo 2.2)

App Recommendation:

-If some people want to access file sharing from a server in a domain (maybe also in workgroup), I tried accessing my files server,with the app SambaExplorer, which is working well.

-HeyTell, it's like a walki talki over 3G.
-Wireless File transfert (Can access your SD card from local network, you need a local wireless)
-Ringdroid (Make your custom ringtone)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2011)

I use dropbox. its very good for moving files from SD card to PC and to share files with others


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 12, 2011)

Sense is great but munches space like a madman. I'm all for lean and quick, and Sense unfortunately doesn't provide that.
Did love their dialer interface and all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wished they would release sense to people other than HTC users so we can enjoy some of those apps.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I use dropbox. its very good for moving files from SD card to PC and to share files with others



I'll give a try to this one. Thanks 



brandonwh64 said:


> I wished they would release sense to people other than HTC users so we can enjoy some of those apps.




I agree, and not for just the app, but for the interface, which is very nice. I tried Cyanogenmod7, and I flashed back to Insertcoin a few hour after, just for sense!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2011)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I'll give a try to this one. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fancy widget pro is close to HTC Sense as we can get.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been trying to download CushZero 2.3.5 for hours now and it doesn't want to complete. Anyone want to try and download so I can add it to my dropbox?

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cush2push/165066-rom-release-cushzero-full-2-3-5-a.html
http://cush2push.macleod-web.net/CushZero2.3.5v1.2.zip

EDIT

Seems like its going ok now. Hmmm...


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Which desire do you have? the CDMA or HD?



CDMA; we probably won't see the HD for a year. 

Has any regular Desire owners tried the dev version of Gingerbread HTC released on their site?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I've been trying to download CushZero 2.3.5 for hours now and it doesn't want to complete. Anyone want to try and download so I can add it to my dropbox?
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cush2push/165066-rom-release-cushzero-full-2-3-5-a.html
> http://cush2push.macleod-web.net/CushZero2.3.5v1.2.zip
> ...



I will try for you if my work upload speed is fast enough


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just tried cushzero rom and It will not work properly. it force closes the google sign in and then the phone locks up. Ive tried wiping cache and data and still no fix. going back to CM7


*EDIT*

Im going to try Steel Droid's newest


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just tried cushzero rom and It will not work properly. it force closes the google sign in and then the phone locks up. Ive tried wiping cache and data and still no fix. going back to CM7
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...



You have to bypass it then choose the updated keyboard in input settings. Steel Droid stinks imo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> You have to bypass it then choose the updated keyboard in input settings. Steel Droid stinks imo.



I did try to bypass it. I first skipped it then if force closed then I tried to sign in and it forced closed. I couldnt get passed it.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36172709/CWM R915 Exodus ROM 0.6.zip


ok ghat is cricket r915 cm6 I want too install cm7 on my indulge. what do I need too do do too do it?

i do not think the cm7 rom will work as is. im us not internaal and 915 not 910 like metropcs. which  a direct port between the two does not work so im told....


HELP


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2011)

3G SPEEDTEST


----------



## t_ski (Aug 23, 2011)

> GRADE: F



lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2011)

For 3 G thats not too bad. Did you do that on tether or straight off the device?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> For 3 G thats not too bad. Did you do that on tether or straight off the device?



Yeah that's pretty good. Got a new rom for you to try out B. Its called Simply Stunning 5.5 . Actually found a gingerbread rom I truly enjoy.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> For 3 G thats not too bad. Did you do that on tether or straight off the device?



about same for both. around 1.6 is the norm.

Netflix is smooth on my phone, and on my PS3...so is porn for the most lol

If anyone knows of a good equalizer for Pandora hook  a ninja up!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 25, 2011)

Anybody tried to use Gingerbread on the HTC Desire yet?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 25, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Anybody tried to use Gingerbread on the HTC Desire yet?



Yup, on a Bravo (GSM) model. I tried Cyanogen 7 and am now on Oxygen.
Rooted through Unrevoked and S-OFF by Alpharev. All damn smooth.

Cyanogen was a nice proof-of-concept to me, being my first flashed ROM. Oxygen is damn lightweight, and I love it most of the time.

Seriously thinking about going back to 2.2 stock and update that though, I miss my status lights for everything instead of just for power and charging.
I also miss some of the smart elements in the Sense UI, mainly the Dialer.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 25, 2011)

I was looking at oxygen, is it better on the battery life or no difference?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely better than stock, and for the quick moment I had it, I believe it's better than Cyanogen.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 25, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Absolutely better than stock, and for the quick moment I had it, I believe it's better than Cyanogen.



Thanks.

rooting here i come.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah that's pretty good. Got a new rom for you to try out B. Its called Simply Stunning 5.5 . Actually found a gingerbread rom I truly enjoy.



I just tested out SS 5.5 and I found the blue theme to be annoying. I am going to try to find a unthemed version


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2011)

princess got a galaxy S - while she's not going to root it, some (free) app reccomendations would be really helpful.


just throw out some names of good apps that you lot use daily, please.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I'd like some advice on upgrading my GT540 to Froyo or later.  I've run out of space on my internal memory and can't install any more apps!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Hey guys, I'd like some advice on upgrading my GT540 to Froyo or later.  I've run out of space on my internal memory and can't install any more apps!



32GB MicroSD?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

red machine, Have you rooted that LG GT540 yet? 

You can flash clockwork recovery to your phone then you will be able to flash roms easier

*EDIT*

DAMN I THOUGHT I HIT EDIT


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 30, 2011)

It came with a 2GB SD card, but only Froyo and later supports installing apps to SD card. (it only has 128MB of built-in memory)

No, I haven't rooted it yet as rooting requires flashing on this model if it has the Eclair firmware installed.  I'd rather just upgrade it if I need to flash it.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

had to get a replacement for my evo yesterday.  micro usb port stopped working, no charge 

they were backordered, so i had to wait a few days. got it now.  tried a new rom, kinged synergy - i like it over "fresh", my previous choice.  flashier, but still minimal - sense 3, etc. 

i did try cyanogen 7, but i really can't stand it.  adw launcher i don't like either.  i like the new rosie in sense 3 though


----------



## jellyrole (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm running a rooted HTC EVO 4G SuperSonic with Cyanogen Mod 7 - nightly release 176.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

yep, i had it installed last night.i don't consider myself picky but i just don't like how it looks.  i think it may have been adw launcher i really didn't like, but rather than searching launchers i saw a rom that looked much closer to how i wanted.







truthfully, i think it's mostly rosie(sense 3.0) that i like.






the rounded phone/menu button on the bottom.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2011)

@digibucc
Try out go launcher ex as an alternative to ADW.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> princess got a galaxy S - while she's not going to root it, some (free) app reccomendations would be really helpful.
> 
> 
> just throw out some names of good apps that you lot use daily, please.



For starters, Lookout.  Then ESPN SportsCenter so you can follow your favorite teams, Flashlight, Bubble (level), Barcode Scanner, Wyse Pocket Cloud, and IMDB (so you can prove to all your friends that you are right).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

Launcher pro or GO Launcher 

Im using this http://romsmaster.miui.us/


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

@brandon

i need the dedicated dock at the bottom for the phone.  i don't know why but having it as an icon is just not an option for me ... that's the way an ipod/phone does it too though, isn't it?

i know there is a dedicated "dock" for it, but it's still a regular icon.  i want it to look like part of the system, not another icon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2011)

t_ski said:


> For starters, Lookout.  Then ESPN SportsCenter so you can follow your favorite teams, Flashlight, Bubble (level), Barcode Scanner, Wyse Pocket Cloud, and IMDB (so you can prove to all your friends that you are right).



My favorite: Amazon Appstore then nab the free app of the day 



digibucc said:


> @brandon
> 
> i need the dedicated dock at the bottom for the phone.  i don't know why but having it as an icon is just not an option for me ... that's the way an ipod/phone does it too though, isn't it?
> 
> i know there is a dedicated "dock" for it, but it's still a regular icon.  i want it to look like part of the system, not another icon.



I can make a a dock for Launcher Pro to look anyway you want.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 30, 2011)

For those of you with an HTC Incredible, the supposed final Gingerbread update has been leaked. Whether or not they are going to update it OTA later is still up for debate, as VZW has been wishy-washy with its decision to continue to support this EOL device. You can nab the update below.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...ngerbread-build-for-the-htc-droid-incredible/

I'll be trying it out this weekend hopefully if anybody wants to wait for some impressions. From what I've heard, there's not much difference in UI, but the texting lag issues are gone, and the phone is faster with better battery life.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

digi

Here is launcher pro





here is Go launcher


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah it sucks, i installed go launcher and i like a lot of the features, but i really really want rosie at the bottom, not icons of any sort...   i know jr said he could make launcher pro docks any type, but go launcher is set to use icons so that can't, can it?  i know it can use custom icons, but they have a set size, no?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2011)

Could do the same with go launcher if wanted. Can incorporate the typeface into the dock and use a transparent PNG instead of using an icon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jr can do magical things.....


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm no stranger to photoshop and hacking around on the android's files.  i wouldn't have an idea where to start though...

i don't want you to do it for me, but if you could let me know file locations, etc. if there are any guides to speak of, thanks in advance


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm no stranger to photoshop and hacking around on the android's files.  i wouldn't have an idea where to start though...
> 
> i don't want you to do it for me, but if you could let me know file locations, etc. if there are any guides to speak of, thanks in advance



Custom dock backgrounds in app settings.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Custom dock backgrounds in app settings.



oh! i understand what you mean now.  make that my background, with the words, then a transparent icon.

awesome, lol   i know that's what you said, for some reason it just didn't register the first time.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup. With Photoshop you can make your dock look however you want. I use launcher pro as its the most lightweight.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone here with the HTC Sensation ? Any impressions ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

HTC sensation or the sensation 4G?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> HTC sensation or the sensation 4G?



The Sensation 4G...... sorry i was not clear enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

looks like a solid phone. are you planning on rooting and maybe slight modding?

This is a full root guide if you do 

http://www.android-advice.com/2011/how-to-root-htc-sensation-4g/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice phone wraith! Haven't seen you scouring the forums much lately, hope you have been well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Droid 1 Froyo kernels 

http://p3designs.info/kernels/


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone here with the HTC Sensation ? Any impressions ?



Don't have it but there's a rom on XDA which is worth looking at

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/first-htc-sensation-rom-with-enabled-full-dual-core-support/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Got my Droid 1 @ 1ghz low voltage  

did some quick benches and its as fast as the 1ghz snap dragon


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got my Droid 1 @ 1ghz low voltage
> 
> did some quick benches and its as fast as the 1ghz snap dragon



we should do a android club bench off i bet my cappy would win

atm i get 1902 in quadrant with apex 9.0 no oc no uv


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> we should do a android club bench off i bet my cappy would win
> 
> atm i get 1902 in quadrant with apex 9.0 no oc no uv



Quadrant based scores can be eh so-so. They can easily be cheated with compcache enabled on a Droid1.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

imo opinion battery life, and minimal slowdown are where it's at.  i don't really game a ton on it, so i just want the interface to be snappy and still get 3.5 or more days off a charge.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> imo opinion battery life, and minimal slowdown are where it's at.  i don't really game a ton on it, so i just want the interface to be snappy and still get 3.5 or more days off a charge.



lucky bastard. i'm lucky to get a day and a half. (yes, apple. apple hate is relevant to this thread)


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> lucky bastard. i'm lucky to get a day and a half. (yes, apple. apple hate is relevant to this thread)



without tweaking that's what i'd get on my evo.  but with tweaking & custom roms my average uptime is 3.5 days.  i charge it in between 20%<->10%


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

My droid I get around 2 days of basic use on a full charge at 800mhz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My droid I get around 2 days of basic use on a full charge at 800mhz



Remember that ULV 125 -800 kernel I was on B? 4 days, couple hours browser use and about 20 texts set on conservative 250min 600max. Every droid is different so I have to find out what my new one likes (Old one volume rocker broke).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

I may look for an extened battery for the droid. I seen one not too long ago


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

I had heard something like that about quadrant so whats a better app?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may look for an extened battery for the droid. I seen one not too long ago



Good luck. I heard they are a b**ch to calibrate properly.

@Batou

Linpack for Android.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> we should do a android club bench off i bet my cappy would win
> 
> atm i get 1902 in quadrant with apex 9.0 no oc no uv



@ 1.1ghz I get 1121 score which ranks at a droid x and evo 2.2+

not bad for a oldie phone


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> @ 1.1ghz I get 1121 score which ranks at a droid x and evo 2.2+
> 
> not bad for a oldie phone



Stock kernel @ 250min/600max on Miui 8/26 build nets me a little over 1k with a few tweaks. Also my second run due to compache nets me 1145. Linpack gives me ~13 MFLOPS with a 6.5second crunch time.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

so compache is like a page file or wut ?

on my second run i got 2306 compared to 1923 on the first so somethings definitely screwy with quadrant.

linpac is ok i guess but doesn't give you a feel for the phones overall performance there was another program like quadrant i tried a while back but i can remember the name


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> so compache is like a page file or wut ?



It's exactly what it says. Compressed Cache. 
http://code.google.com/p/compcache/ I _think_ it compresses things in ram, keeps them there for faster access to recent used apps, after so long it then kills the app. But with your thought on what it was, you were right. Think of it as a compressed pagefile left in memory


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Some guy got a 1900 score out of a droid OMG!! how?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Some guy got a 1900 score out of a droid OMG!! how?



Highest I was able to obtain was little over 1600 on deprimed @ 1.3Ghz.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

he only had 1.2ghz kernel tho?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> he only had 1.2ghz kernel tho?



Exactly, heavy tweaking and messing with compcache on a clean rom with all bloat removed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Im loving this rom you uploaded me Jr! Its smooth and very customizable


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im loving this rom you uploaded me Jr! Its smooth and very customizable



Glad you like it! I do have a patch but can't remember what it fixes, if you come acrossed issues throw me a text if i see what issue it is it may spur my memory. Don't try to put the new market on it, just doesn't work with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Glad you like it! I do have a patch but can't remember what it fixes, if you come acrossed issues throw me a text if i see what issue it is it may spur my memory. Don't try to put the new market on it, just doesn't work with it.



I just put the new market on it and it worked fine for me?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just put the new market on it and it worked fine for me?



Nice.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

new market is sweet, hate the layout but switching accounts is awesome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

Go Launcher EX Themes!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 31, 2011)

Running Droid 3, I've had it for about a week.. Just wish the battery was more up to par. Only Running a few apps: Battery Information and GO Keyboard.. Had more, But battery would keep dying after 8-10 hours(idle)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

thats pretty bad


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea, I'm in the middle of moving atm. Afterwards I'm taking it to Verizon to have check out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 31, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Yea, I'm in the middle of moving atm. Afterwards I'm taking it to Verizon to have check out



trade it for a droid bionc


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 31, 2011)

Just got a Milestone (that's a Droid right?) for my gf and I love it! The previous owner had MIUI left on it, which is quite the responsive little bitch. Considering using that on my Desire, but I just don't like the entire "Oooh now make a MIUI account and everything is MIUI goodness!" feel that's dripping from it.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone have a HD2 running android?  i just want to know what the best/stable rom is,   i'd ask over at XDA but they are so anal over simple questions like this lol


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 31, 2011)

SpookyWillow said:


> anyone have a HD2 running android?  i just want to know what the best/stable rom is,   i'd ask over at XDA but they are so anal over simple questions like this lol



Maybe that's because there is no 'best' ROM? 

You want features? Speed? Lightweight? Lots of updates? Does it have to be 2.3?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Aug 31, 2011)

sorry, i was a bit vague 

speed is important, WP7 is awfully slow.
working features is a must,  no bluetooth on WP7 is a killer.
the latest most stable version would be great,  i'm still on the pre NODO update for WP7 due to broken stuff,

and no sense,  i do not like the little arc thing for calls at the bottom on the screen if thats whats included in sense.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

@Thrackan 
Not quite a Droid as the custom roms are not interchangeable between them. Miui just plain out works.

@SpookyWillow
Wish I could help you. I will take a look at a few roms  for it and report back.

Check this out
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1019092


----------



## SpookyWillow (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Running Droid 3, I've had it for about a week.. Just wish the battery was more up to par. Only Running a few apps: Battery Information and GO Keyboard.. Had more, But battery would keep dying after 8-10 hours(idle)



thats sad that's the phone i am looking at love my droid 2 have had it clocked to 1.4ghz for a while. performance wise does it do well? after reading some reviews i noticed that people complained about the stupid moto animations did you flip yours off? any idea if the phone is crackable?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

SpookyWillow said:


> thanks a lot



Your welcome. if your looking for something "vanilla" android I will look again.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 1, 2011)

SpookyWillow said:


> anyone have a HD2 running android?  i just want to know what the best/stable rom is,   i'd ask over at XDA but they are so anal over simple questions like this lol



I am running Dual-boot of Win 6.5 and Android 2.2. At XDA they have a lot of guides but make sure to see which Radio ROM you have along with which HD2 you own (T-mobile or International also known as Leo 512 and Leo 1024). *Also perform HSPL on the devices before flashing any ROM*


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> thats sad that's the phone i am looking at love my droid 2 have had it clocked to 1.4ghz for a while. performance wise does it do well? after reading some reviews i noticed that people complained about the stupid moto animations did you flip yours off? any idea if the phone is crackable?



Yeah performance wise its awesome. Nope I haven't change many settings yet.. been busy. But pretty sure now I figured the problem out. Was running facebook 24/7, now it's off and running like a champ. Crackable? There was a root release last thursay, from what i've heard it works like a charm. But myself i'm waiting till my in store return is over, so in a week i'll test it out 

Note: my battery temps were getting up to 105, mild use. Another reason why I think it was a battery issue


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm under the impression that my gf's Milestone with MIUI reacts a ton quicker than my Desire with Oxygen... Wonder if that's the phone or the ROM, cause Oxygen is supposed to be snappy and lightweight.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

I _think_ the stock kernel on MIUI defaults to an OnDemand Governor (ramps up clock speed fast and sacrifices battery life), has compcache enabled along with some minor sysctl tweaks. Making it feel faster but in all essence with some proper tweaking on the Desire it could feel just as responsive if not faster.

Just switched out my kernel to 1.2Ghz ULV







@CrackerJack

Probably have a few apps launching and staying in ram. Might need to get advanced task killer and everytime you put your phone to sleep disable aka kill  everything except email and "missing phone" finders i.e. Where's My Droid? .


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the "Ondemand" governor on, and just upped the max CPU speed from 998 to 1113 in Oxygen's settings. Gonna check another launcher, because that's the part that reacts the worst.

Any way I can check those compcache and sysctl settings?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Any way I can check those compcache and sysctl settings?



Sysctl:
See a few pages back, i don't talk about much in-depth but do give a few tweaks



JrRacinFan said:


> I see you finally listened to me about setting display brightness & conservative governor. Wanna try out something else?
> 
> Get Sysctl Config from the market and plug in these values:
> 
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> If you have higher ram (256MB+) you can set minfree higher if you wish. That's more a global tweak. Basically with the tweaked values it won't cycle cache as much but set it too high and it can be just as bad as not setting them at all. Som roms (no init.d support) and a few others will have to do a Set at boot for it to function. I _think_ it also has to have compache enabled kernel or rom.
> 
> Here's a quick read over what it does:
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/19145-tutorial-roms-sysctl-conf-other-tweaks.html



When I mentioned compcache enabled, even without compcache it does help.


Compcache:
Odds are you will have to check performance settings.


 I also suggest staying on the conservative governor. It's fast easy on battery and only hogs cpu when you really need it. Again if you need a very lightweight launcher, take a look at LauncherPro. I use GO Launcher EX.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I _think_ the stock kernel on MIUI defaults to an OnDemand Governor (ramps up clock speed fast and sacrifices battery life), has compcache enabled along with some minor sysctl tweaks. Making it feel faster but in all essence with some proper tweaking on the Desire it could feel just as responsive if not faster.
> 
> Just switched out my kernel to 1.2Ghz ULV
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110901/Capture135.jpg
> ...









That's without killing anything on the droid 2...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't kill any apps either. What say you?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I didn't kill any apps either. What say you?



mine still win


----------



## chris89 (Sep 1, 2011)

Been an Android user since 11th of June. Got an HTC Incredible S

Chris


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> mine still win



mines still prettier


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @CrackerJack
> Probably have a few apps launching and staying in ram. Might need to get advanced task killer and everytime you put your phone to sleep disable aka kill  everything except email and "missing phone" finders i.e. Where's My Droid? .



I have, it seems to be getting some what better over time 

Never used that test before till now,
MFLOP: 58.041
Time: 2.91 Seconds
Norm Res: 3.24

Good? Bad?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 2, 2011)

that's actually pretty good


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> that's actually pretty good



it is a dual core


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 2, 2011)

what screenshot app you guys using


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> it is a dual core


I know and don't laugh at me rofl 


CrackerJack said:


> what screenshot app you guys using


drocap2.  requires root


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2011)

1.475ghz on that run 


mines called screenshot also requires root.


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 2, 2011)

well crap that sucks


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 2, 2011)

Now i want to post pictures, 
don't know why they look so washed out must be drocap2
Samsung Captivate Apex 9.0 2.3.4 no OC/UV


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 7, 2011)

Now rocking Gingerbread 2.3.5 and installing apps with impunity!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice! You running CM7?

I just installed LFY 1.95 last night with laucher pro. I set up some things on it but just want to get a better feel


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 7, 2011)

SwiftDroid v2.0 RC4 based on CyanogenMod 7.1.0 RC1.


----------



## Binge (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll have a Moto Bionic by the end of the month.  

Pretty excited about all it has to offer.  

My training on the phone itself left me wanting.  That is not a usual reaction since trainings are boring as sin.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope we can get some nice roms and recovery for bionic soon  I will try to get that on my upgrade


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

I figured out how to move one kernel to different roms. Using 7Zip (thanks JR) You can edit the rom zip file and delete the boot.img and then replace it with the one from a rom of your choice. I have tried this with 4 roms already using the LFY 1.95 froyo boot.img

I doubt this would work going from froyo to gingerbread but I will try it later.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I figured out how to move one kernel to different roms. Using 7Zip (thanks JR) You can edit the rom zip file and delete the boot.img and then replace it with the one from a rom of your choice. I have tried this with 4 roms already using the LFY 1.95 froyo boot.img
> 
> I doubt this would work going from froyo to gingerbread but I will try it later.



Does work if you are using that's compatible, the only one i know of that isn't is P3Droid's on a GB based rom.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Im using a stock rom (peter DeOxed) with LFY 1.95 rom's boot.img with GoLauncherEx.

Im very impressed so far. 1100mhz on conservative!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone using a custom rom on a Desire S? I've had a look and can't find anything official 

Really want to start using a custom layout, Sense is boring me now, lol...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Go launcher EX with the theme pack I posted before looks great! Im using the classic theme and its my fav


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone using a custom rom on a Desire S? I've had a look and can't find anything official
> 
> Really want to start using a custom layout, Sense is boring me now, lol...



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1146601

This should keep you busy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jr

On this stock rom I cannot open Sysctl Config. It force closes instantly, Ive tried uninstall and redownload but it still does it. any ideas?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 7, 2011)

Oooo.. thanks 

Just need a nice big clock now, considering i don't have the HTC one anymore


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Jr
> 
> On this stock rom I cannot open Sysctl Config. It force closes instantly, Ive tried uninstall and redownload but it still does it. any ideas?



Fix permissions in Rom manager or download rom toolbox from the market. Also with stock, you will need to do an "apply at boot".

@Moonpig

Fancy Widgets in the market. Has a nice clock. You're welcome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is the download for the FREE liberty manager APP

It has all kinds of options and tweaks!

Liberty Manager


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2011)

Public release of Droid 1 kernels by SlayHer


----------



## n-ster (Sep 12, 2011)

Should I get the Samsung Nexus S, LG Optimus 2X or use a crappy phone until November/December and then look for the new phones that are supposed to come out October/November?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 12, 2011)

Budget? Wishes? And can you cope with a crappy phone for a couple of months?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

Also what carrier?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

LG Optimus 2X gets my vote, stronger camera and a MicroSD card slot. Dual core 1Ghz with a Tegra 2. Much much better phone, about twice as good as the Nexus S.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jr what are some performance settings you use in comp cache and VMheap?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

Compcache 18% vmheap 40 If ginger 32 if froyo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im back on LFY 1.95 w/ Go Laucher EX that you uploaded for me. It only has a check box for comp cache, I cannot set %'s


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

run without.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

Turn comp cache off?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Compcache 18% vmheap 40 If ginger 32 if froyo



Sorry i misworded this post. I was on droid and wanting to give you a quick reply. 

Leave it disabled if on froyo as it runs smooth as is, saving yourself some cpu cycles and edging battery life a touch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

This LFY 1.95 is the fastest rom I have ever used. I have yet to get a force close or any lag. I will try to stick with it if I can deal with the jacked up incomming call screens.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Should I get the Samsung Nexus S, LG Optimus 2X or use a crappy phone until November/December and then look for the new phones that are supposed to come out October/November?



maybe just wait since usually end year there many brand new stuff
btw im impressed with galaxy s 2 but the price is too high


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This LFY 1.95 is the fastest rom I have ever used. I have yet to get a force close or any lag. I will try to stick with it if I can deal with the jacked up incomming call screens.



I got a fix for that; flash a different theme. I use Revolution:
http://android.markjohnston.us/DL/LFY/THEMES/RVFY1.95.zip

Here's a topic I posted for themes on that rom. Then again I can cook a theme if you want me to
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liquid/165841-lfy-themes-anyone-got-links.html


----------



## n-ster (Sep 12, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Budget? Wishes? And can you cope with a crappy phone for a couple of months?



I'm going with a 3 year contract, so budget would be 200$ or so (O2X is 99$). I will listen to music, use Wi-fi, and perhaps play a small amount of games. I will text occasionally. idk if I can cope with a crappy phone xD



brandonwh64 said:


> Also what carrier?



In Canada... Videotron. Uses same band as T-mobile



JrRacinFan said:


> LG Optimus 2X gets my vote, stronger camera and a MicroSD card slot. Dual core 1Ghz with a Tegra 2. Much much better phone, about twice as good as the Nexus S.



The things that I do like about the Nexus S is the screen (AMOLED), that slightly curved glass, and the roundness of the phone. I was leaning towards the O2X anyways 

Thanks all!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I'm going with a 3 year contract, so budget would be 200$ or so (O2X is 99$). I will listen to music, use Wi-fi, and perhaps play a small amount of games. I will text occasionally. idk if I can cope with a crappy phone xD



Got a link to a wireless shop? I can take a look around if you want me to. but O2X so far got me hooked. Hell if I was able to i would get one myself.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 12, 2011)

O2X is their best phone... http://www.videotron.com/service/mobile/appareils/accueil.do


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> O2X is their best phone... http://www.videotron.com/service/mobile/appareils/accueil.do



Yeah, I agree. Unless you want free(very basic smartphone), then maybe the Moto Spice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry but you would be a fool not to get the LG Optimus 2X


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 12, 2011)

Add me too - Got a HTC Desire Z. 
I recommend the apps Google Sky Maps and Space Junk


----------



## n-ster (Sep 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I agree. Unless you want free(very basic smartphone), then maybe the Moto Spice.





brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry but you would be a fool not to get the LG Optimus 2X



But do you think it would be worth the wait to get the likes of Samsung Hercules and HTC Ruby?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you can wait then those phones seem like bad asses but if you cannot then LG O2X FTW


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> HTC Ruby?



Go crappy phone and see how much before anything. If it's within your neck of the woods in budget then get that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jr, Loving this theme!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Jr, Loving this theme!



Knew you would! I went off base here and been running Miui for the past 3 and half weeks from that exact rom and theme.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you running MIUI.us-Sholes-1.9.9?

It was posted 9/9/2011


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are you running MIUI.us-Sholes-1.9.9?
> 
> It was posted 9/9/2011



Yes, but have been updating weekly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

making a full nandroid backup of my current LFY1.95 and will be flashing this in like 10 minutes


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> making a full nandroid backup of my current LFY1.95 and will be flashing this in like 10 minutes



With the right kernel, replacing the launcher and running setcpu it becomes SOLID!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> With the right kernel, replacing the launcher and running setcpu it becomes SOLID!



Whats your current kernel, and launcher?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Whats your current kernel, and launcher?



Launcher pro and Chevy's 800 ULV.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

This roms is OK but im having some instances of locking up and becoming un responsive.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 13, 2011)

Alright so I called Videotron and I can wait, as long as I have a UMTS AWS 1700 Mhz / 2100 Mhz phone (Every phone with 1700 has 2100 so 1700 Mhz is what we are looking for)

So I have to find the cheapest UMTS 1700 Mhz phone possible  Any suggestions? Any cheap pre-paid phones maybe?

EDIT: got me KRZR at 25$


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 13, 2011)

has anyone gotten the asus bt connect or rc connect app to work with their boards?

i cant get it to work right


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2011)

is there a one click gingerbreak out...someone (me) is being lazy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 13, 2011)

gingersnap


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2011)

what phone CDWALL?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> what phone CDWALL?



Droid 2. Im assuming he needs root on the official gingerbread update.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Droid 2. Im assuming he needs root on the official gingerbread update.



QFT droid 2 non-global OTA update to 2.3.3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> gingersnap



Wasnt too too sure cdawall if you switched out your phone. That's your best bet though.


----------



## r9 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have t-mobile pulse. When nothing running I have about 30mb of free ram. 
It has 192mb ram and only 32mb free when nothing running it seems very little to me. Does this sound right ? 
And also can some one recommend some stable light custom ROM preferable with open es 1.1 or greater (i`m not sure if the supports 2.0) ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2011)

Custom android roms handle ram better and it does kill apps when needed.

Also regarding roms:
http://android.modaco.com/forum/413-t-mobile-pulse-pulsemodacocom/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2011)

I love custom roms and kernels


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love custom roms and kernels



I'm assuming you like my persuasion on the Droid 1? Made you crack under peer pressure!!! I would have to say it is the most unofficially supported smartphone.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2011)

holy crap guys,

i been trying this new app called 2x battery and it works amazingly well!

i havent charged my evo for 3 days now and it still has 73% battery left.

i just put it on my gf's phone last night and shes only used 2% of her battery in her optimus in about 18 hours.

give it a try


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2011)

it must lock the phone to low clocks or something.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it must lock the phone to low clocks or something.



I heard it was something to do with putting DATA on standby or something


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2011)

They say "you no longer have to turn data off manually." I'm pretty sure it just forces data off when the screen is off (aka when the phone is on standby). I do this manually with a one-tap widget whenever I take out my phone to look at it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2011)

oh of course, it'll stop the 3G/wifi from auto updating, saving power and bandwidth. problem ofc, is that you wont get alerts for incoming email, messages, etc etc.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> oh of course, it'll stop the 3G/wifi from auto updating, saving power and bandwidth. problem ofc, is that you wont get alerts for incoming email, messages, etc etc.



perhaps it updates only once every few mins or something instead?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> perhaps it updates only once every few mins or something instead?



maybe... but that'd be pretty complicated. sounds more like its activating airplane mode, at least partially.


----------



## r9 (Sep 15, 2011)

r9 said:


> I have t-mobile pulse. When nothing running I have about 30mb of free ram.
> It has 192mb ram and only 32mb free when nothing running it seems very little to me. Does this sound right ?


I have installed AnTuTu benchmark and sysinfo tool it is reporting that I have 90 ROM and 105 
RAM total and on the specs on the internet should be 256ROM/192RAM. And the numbers sound wright looking at the other info. 
So how is this possible ? Can some with T-mobile pulse check this for me ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2011)

r9 said:


> I have installed AnTuTu benchmark and sysinfo tool it is reporting that I have 90 ROM and 105
> RAM total and on the specs on the internet should be 256ROM/192RAM. And the numbers sound wright looking at the other info.
> So how is this possible ? Can some with T-mobile pulse check this for me ?



maybe that is the available ram/rom after all the apps installed/services running


----------



## r9 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> maybe that is the available ram/rom after all the apps installed/services running



Yes that numbers would sound right for free mem but free is 30mb ram and 50mb rom and that is with nothing running and only basic rom installed no additional programs.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2011)

r9 said:


> Yes that numbers would sound right for free mem but free is 30mb ram and 50mb rom and that is with nothing running and only basic rom installed no additional programs.



50mb must be the google apps installed ontop, i noticed this on all my android phones, it is normal


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2011)

well i just ordered the wife a verizon droid pro. anyone got any suggestions for it when i get it? its still a froyo phone.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2011)

Well if it doesn't get an official Gingerbread update, using a custom ROM or wtv is the first thing to do 

Did you know? With a custom ROM of 2.3 Gingerbread, Your phone supports SIP (VOIP) calling NATIVELY, and unlike the official 2.3 Gingerbread, it also works on your mobile internet! not just Wi-fi!

In Quebec, this is HUGE. You can get 500MB data for your mobile phone for just 6$/month (12$/month gets you the fastest speeds and 1GB, 30$ gets you 6GB) over your internet and use it with your phone (in all regions they cover, which is most of QC). Then you can get a phone number including caller-ID and voicemail and voicemail-to-email and call forwarding etc, with free calls to all major cities in Canada and super low long distance calls for 50$ FOR LIFETIME. BAAM! a 50$ one-time fee and 6$ per month gets you almost as much calling as you want + DATA, and no extra apps, it is part of your phone


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2011)

^ i do that with my iphone N-ster, got a data only SIM card and use VOIP exclusively.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ^ i do that with my iphone N-ster, got a data only SIM card and use VOIP exclusively.



hmmmm.... Can you text message (sms) ? If so, how do you manage that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2011)

n-str

How to root droid PRO

OR

Superoneclick root


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> n-str
> 
> How to root droid PRO
> 
> ...



I don't have a phone yet so I don't have any hands-on experience with Android


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok when you get it, first thing is to root it. then use Droid X bootstrap to flash clockwork mod recovery. its proven to work on the droid pro.

THEN.... your ready for custom roms and recovery!

EDIT!

There is also roms ready!

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-pro-hacks/


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2011)

n-ster said:


> hmmmm.... Can you text message (sms) ? If so, how do you manage that?



some VOIP providers let you SMS via apps, but i just dont SMS at all. i use FB or email.

gets my total costs down to <$15 a month for total calls + the 500MB of data (i primarily use it on wifi)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2011)

got this today.... im going hoping to get an evo 3d


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> got this today.... im going hoping to get an evo 3d
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110916/Capture139.jpg



get there early with stink bombs and smoke bombs xD


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2011)

still no one click for droid 2  however the wifes droid pro is rooted.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone get a hold of a Bionic? What are your thoughts? I'm wanting some more power, but I'm not sure I'm ready to give up Sense for Motoblur.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2011)

Droid incredible user here... not the fanciest of phones but its rooted and has a custom rom on it so it still gets the job done


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> still no one click for droid 2  however the wifes droid pro is rooted.



Yes there is


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes there is



doesn't work with gingerbread


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys, can anyone help me? It seems I am unable to connect to my wifi with my phone. It connects fine with my ipod 4th gen. I'm using CM7 2.3.5 on my phone, and it all of a sudden said this when connecting to wifi. I have only tried this with my own wifi, not others, but I think its my phone as all other wifi devices connect fine.

PS. My wifi is called Milo.








So....what's happening? ^
ty


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2011)

Try forgetting all remembered SSID's and go from there.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try forgetting all remembered SSID's and go from there.



I've tried forgetting the network, then reentering the pw etc. What is forgetting the SSID's?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I've tried forgetting the network, then reentering the pw etc. What is forgetting the SSID's?



Easy answer; You answered your own question by "forgetting the network, then reentering the pw etc". Try an app backup, do a full wipe then reflash the rom.

Long answer: 





> Service set identifier (SSID)
> 
> A service set identifier (SSID) is a name that identifies a particular 802.11 wireless LAN. A client device receives beacon messages from all access points within range advertising their SSIDs. The client device can then either manually or automatically—based on configuration—select the network with which to associate. The SSID can be up to 32 characters long. As the SSID displays to users, it normally consists of human-readable characters. However, the standard does not require this. The SSID is defined as a sequence of 2–32 octets each of which may take any value.
> It is legitimate for multiple access points to share the same SSID if they provide access to the same network as part of an extended service set.
> Some wireless access points support broadcasting multiple SSIDs, allowing the creation of virtual access points, partitioning a single physical access point into several virtual access points, each of which can have a different set of security and network settings. This is not yet part of the 802.11 standard.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSID


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Easy answer; You answered your own question by "forgetting the network, then reentering the pw etc". Try an app backup, do a full wipe then reflash the rom.
> 
> Long answer:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSID



How bout just saying SSID = network name (ie:"Milo")


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2011)

n-ster said:


> How bout just saying SSID = network name (ie:"Milo")



Gahhh forget Milo!!! Remember me! 

Why you be trollin' n-ster!? xD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

My phone after the 196 nightly update is lagging alittle. like when I open the keyboard, it takes over 5 seconds for the screen to come on


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi I have had my HTC Wilfire S for a month now and I am still finding things out.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My phone after the 196 nightly update is lagging alittle. like when I open the keyboard, it takes over 5 seconds for the screen to come on



Time to flash back to LFY!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

Flashing Original backup from when I got the phone


----------



## douglatins (Sep 22, 2011)

What you guys use to save battery, is juice defender worth it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2011)

douglatins said:


> What you guys use to save battery, is juice defender worth it?



Take the system off auto brightness to a fixed value. Set your kernel to use a conservative governor. Use advanced task killer before forcing it to sleep. Increase Wifi Scan interval. Sysctl.conf tweaks. With the above with moderate use I get about 18hrs use on a full 100% charge on my OG Droid. Without those tweaks, about 12hrs uptime.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

I set 25% brightness, SYSCTL tweaks, and conservative governor


----------



## douglatins (Sep 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Take the system off auto brightness to a fixed value. Set your kernel to use a conservative governor. Use advanced task killer before forcing it to sleep. Increase Wifi Scan interval. Sysctl.conf tweaks. With the above with moderate use I get about 18hrs use on a full 100% charge on my OG Droid. Without those tweaks, about 12hrs uptime.



What about when you are sleeping? Do you mean 18h until 0%? How do i force it to sleep?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jr!!! today is the day!!! I found the kernel that LFY1.95 comes with in a .ZIP package to be flashed into other ROMS! I thought I could just simply doing advanced restore or copy boot.img over but wifi would never work but searching the net, I found LFY's kernel database 

http://android.markjohnston.us/DL/LFY/KERNELS/

I downloaded the 1100mhz and its the EXACT kernel in LFY1.95!!!

Im on my STOCK original flash that came factory with the phone, with root and this kernel!



douglatins said:


> What about when you are sleeping? Do you mean 18h until 0%? How do i force it to sleep?



Hit the power button


----------



## douglatins (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hit the power button



Ah i didnt know that was what it was called


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Im in love with this kernel..... is that a crime?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im in love with this kernel..... is that a crime?



Which one is it B?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 25, 2011)

Not too shabby for a phone with a 600mhz processor....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2011)

hey guys, i just upgraded to an evo 3d. 

the  guy i got it from had a custom rom on it and when you turn the screen on or off it had an animation(?) like an oldschool tv turning off. 

i flashed a stock sprint rom back to the phone to fix a couple of issues i was having but now that animation is gone. 

i've googled up a storm but i dont even know what to call it. 

anyone else seen this and know where to start looking for it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2011)

douglatins said:


> What you guys use to save battery, is juice defender worth it?



i been using juice defender standard on both my phones for over a week now and i have only charged the battery once. 

i have not tried the paid version yet.



and a tip for you guys who like custom kernels, try kernel manager... https://market.android.com/details?id=com.teamwin.kernelmanager.free&hl=en

works great!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2011)

Already knew about kernel manager. It borked one of my roms. Also, the animation you are speaking of I bet you downflashed to froyo, froyo didn't have it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2011)

evo 3d runs gingerbread and hasnt ever ran froyo that i know of. 

i always keep a stock rom and stock kernel in my sd in case something goes wrong as well as do a nandroid backup before every flash.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> the guy i got it from had a custom rom on it and when you turn the screen on or off it had an animation(?) like an oldschool tv turning off.



like the nexus one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2011)

not  sure.... got a vid? im looking...

EDIT: YES!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtvgmrKM5P8

as seen there at the end.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Check Settings>Display. Should mention something there about Screen on/off animations.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2011)

all enabled. 

i found some threads on xda about it and no one has a firm answer on how to yet.


----------



## Exeodus (Sep 29, 2011)

It's call CRT Animation, but not all roms have it cooked in.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> all enabled.
> 
> i found some threads on xda about it and no one has a firm answer on how to yet.



If you got root, check in Spare Parts for animation speeds and set them to normal if they aren't already. From there unsure what to tell yah.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2011)

i think i found the rom that has it.... http://forum.osmasterminds.com/show...Evo3D-sense-V1.7-◄▐-█-By-The-Think-Tank™-Team


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 29, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> not  sure.... got a vid? im looking...
> 
> EDIT: YES!!!
> 
> ...



I have that on my Droid Bionic 
It's pretty awesome


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 29, 2011)

When I flashed my Incredible to CM7 it had that option.


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I have that on my Droid Bionic
> It's pretty awesome



+1 included in the gingerbread builds of MIUI for Droid Incredible


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

CM7 has that option for in and out of sleep modes


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2011)

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_vendor_cyanogen/blob/gingerbread/CHANGELOG.mkdn


----------



## blue.dot (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday I ordered Nexus S. Should arrive tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Yesterday I ordered Nexus S. Should arrive tomorrow! Yay!



Nice!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried the newest liquid gingerbread 3.0 but some of the features were glitchy but the rom itself was solid and smooth. I ended up reverting back to project elite 4.2 froyo though.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a dream that I got a new droid and for some reason I was in complete awe of it... That sums up how exciting my life is right now, I had a dream about a cell phone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

You do need a new dual core phone


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You do need a new dual core phone



Verizon has taken advertising to a whole new level


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I tried the newest liquid gingerbread 3.0 but some of the features were glitchy but the rom itself was solid and smooth. I ended up reverting back to project elite 4.2 froyo though.



I'm a happy man now. I got a2sd+ working on the latest winner00 cm7 build. xD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm a happy man now. I got a2sd+ working on the latest winner00 cm7 build. xD



Nightly or stable?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nightly or stable?



Its a nightly build.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

#208?

I would go but I like the notification settings bar with wifi,GPS,Mobile data, and sleep functions


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> #208?
> 
> I would go but I like the notification settings bar with wifi,GPS,Mobile data, and sleep functions


204
It has power Widgets in the notifications area


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It has power Widgets in the notifications area



It does? Maybe have to try this out!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 11, 2011)

I need a new everyday phone, my Optimus One is doing great, but why not have two phones ^_^. Two I'm eyeing are the good ol' Samsung Galaxy S or LG Optimus Black, both have pretty similar hardware. Which is better? I'm definitely going to be rooting and flashing to a new rom, so the quality of roms available also plays a small part.

LG Optimus one, is a a sleeper imo.







Stock 245/600mhz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2011)

I know I am keeping my eye on the upcoming Nexus Prime.


----------



## caleb (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, any chance I can run the Sammy Remote app for their TV's on my Galaxy Ace?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2011)

caleb said:


> Hey, any chance I can run the Sammy Remote app for their TV's on my Galaxy Ace?



That shouldn't be an issue. Be aware the app may not display correctly on your phone and you must have whatever you are controlling connected to a network.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.samsung.remoteTV




http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_ace_s5830-3724.php






You might have better luck with this app instead
https://market.android.com/details?id=de.quist.app.samyGoRemote


----------



## blue.dot (Oct 11, 2011)

Nexus S is home 
I'm so excited! Just need to buy that Screenshield protector


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Nexus S is home
> I'm so excited! Just need to buy that Screenshield protector



Its TIME my fellow android friend


----------



## blue.dot (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks brandon! But I have been lurking on XDA forums for quite some time. Have plenty of bookmarks. 
Btw, this is my first Android device, Im still only learning new things. Root will wait (but probably not long  )
Btw guys, any must-have apps? I already installed Total Commander , and MX Video (or something like that).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Thanks brandon! But I have been lurking on XDA forums for quite some time. Have plenty of bookmarks.
> Btw, this is my first Android device, Im still only learning new things. Root will wait (but probably not long  )
> Btw guys, any must-have apps? I already installed Total Commander , and MX Video (or something like that).



Dropbox for sure! also My backup root if you start flashing roms and need to install your apps back


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2011)

My favorite apps: Amazon appstore and check free app of the day. And GOlauncher EX.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 12, 2011)

Galaxy S or Optimus Black?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

I9000 Galaxy S?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2011)

The newest stable CM7 version for Nexus S was released a couple days ago.



> Nexus S :: V7.1.0 (9 Oct 2011)
> 
> http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/32475-cyanogenmod-7-for-the-nexus-s-v710-9-oct-2011/


----------



## blue.dot (Oct 12, 2011)

Guys which video player do you use? Because it seems MX Video Player cant handle my software buttons, they dont go off on light...
Any suggestions?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I9000 Galaxy S?



Yes, just a decent phone i can muck around with and not care if i brick or break it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Guys which video player do you use? Because it seems MX Video Player cant handle my software buttons, they dont go off on light...
> Any suggestions?



Winamp? If that's your only complaint ..... 



1nf3rn0x said:


> Yes, just a decent phone i can muck around with and not care if i brick or break it



Galaxy S then!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 12, 2011)

Talking of the Galaxy S. I've been a dedicated DarkyROM fan but I fancy a change. I don't want MIUI so I'm thinking Cyanogen, anyone recommend it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

Stick to Darkyrom but say maybe switch your theme or switch launchers/home replacement apps "??"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im bout to try something different as well. formatting SD card as we speak


----------



## Canzara (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought an HTC Desire Z about 3 weeks ago. I'm loving it. 
Still fairly new to android, but I found a sync software that sync's over wifi, as well will do complete backup of your device over wifi..Its much better then having to plug it into my PC. Android Sync Manager Wifi.
Another app I thought was quite cool, even though its rather buggy, its updated fairly frequently and does work. Emit. Allows you to view all your media from PC on your device via wifi..My son has a Galaxy Tab as well, so its very nice for him to watch movies from my PC in his room.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im bout to try something different as well. formatting SD card as we speak



What are you doing now!? 


@Canzara

You rooted or running custom roms?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What are you doing now!?



I dont know yet but CM7 release a new stable I may try.


----------



## Canzara (Oct 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What are you doing now!?
> 
> 
> @Canzara
> ...



No sir I'm not...I'm afraid of bricking my phone and bought it for work so its kind of critical to my day to day life.
lol

I have considered it and will eventually talk myself into it, but for now I'm happy.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

Canzara said:


> Android Sync Manager Wifi..



another great tool to look into (there are some different apps, like sms2pc) is to answer ims on your pc.  it's backwards from the sharing you have mentioned, but if you spend a lot of time on your pc and prefer the kb/m to a touchscreen, you can hook it up to receive and respond to emails from a pc on the same wifi network as your phone.


----------



## Canzara (Oct 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> another great tool to look into (there are some different apps, like sms2pc) is to answer ims on your pc.  it's backwards from the sharing you have mentioned, but if you spend a lot of time on your pc and prefer the kb/m to a touchscreen, you can hook it up to receive and respond to emails from a pc on the same wifi network as your phone.


Thats a cool idea. I do spend an a$$load of time on my pc..so your saying I can receive a text sent to my phone on my pc and reply via pc? or did I misunderstand you?

My son uses a program to be able to send text via wifi on his galaxy..It provides him a phone number and such...he has a cell phone too, but prefers the galaxy. I'm not sure the name of it though, he's at school atm so I can't ask...but if there is interest in it I'll find out.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

Canzara said:


> Thats a cool idea. I do spend an a$$load of time on my pc..so your saying I can receive a text sent to my phone on my pc and reply via pc? or did I misunderstand you?
> 
> My son uses a program to be able to send text via wifi on his galaxy..It provides him a phone number and such...he has a cell phone too, but prefers the galaxy.



yep, there are some web-based ones but sms2PC is a program you install (windows/linux, mac too i think) and then sync it to your phone over wifi(not syncing files or data, just a connection)

once it's connected, sms2pc works like any old im app, only it's straight from your phone.  you can view old messages, contacts, etc.  really pretty complete imo.

I use google voice on my archos tab, it allows texting and voip calling if you set up the accounts properly, however i don't need voice calling so i just use text.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

Canzara said:


> No sir I'm not...I'm afraid of bricking my phone and bought it for work so its kind of critical to my day to day life.
> lol
> 
> I have considered it and will eventually talk myself into it, but for now I'm happy.



First off, don't call me that!  I was only a private.

Root and mess around with the Nexus once you get another Android. To me (IN MY OWN PERSONAL USE) only gains are UI customization, custom handling of ram/creation virtual ram, adding a2sd+ support, adding swap partition support and removing bloat.

@digi

sms2pc eh? I will have to check that out.


----------



## Canzara (Oct 12, 2011)

Ya man, I'm gonna check that out right now, thanks for the heads up digi

@JrRacinFan: I have a Desire Z..I will eventually do it...I was in the process of downloading the software about a week ago and decided better of it just in case...I'd be outta business without my phone and being a single parent not in the position to just go buy a new one if I do...I so want to..I'm a bit of a tech nut and want nothing more then to screw with it lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

Actually, rooting can be done on your stock rom if you just want to do that to remove some of the bloat and crap-ware. Safest most effecient way. Could potentially give you more battery so you could use it more. Hey i'm not trying to push root but it does have a TON of Pro's to it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Stick to Darkyrom but say maybe switch your theme or switch launchers/home replacement apps "??"



I've got TouchWiz 4 on my phone which I like and the Darky theme is nice. I've tried different launchers so I'm thinking of a different ROM entirely. Darky's ROM(s) seem to be slipping in quality.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

GoLauncherEX is my fav launcher. It really customizable!

Jr, Im now on CM7 7.1.0 stable (10-10-2011)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Jr, Im now on CM7 7.1.0 stable (10-10-2011)



I cant be bothered to flash right now. LOL

@IC

C'mon give MIUI a try, just switch out the launcher app if you don't like it's Iphone-esque layout.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 12, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Guys which video player do you use? Because it seems MX Video Player cant handle my software buttons, they dont go off on light...
> Any suggestions?



Mvideo player is nice it will even play mkv and subtitles


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> C'mon give MIUI a try, just switch out the launcher app if you don't like it's Iphone-esque layout.



No harm in trying I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

This new CM7 rom is OK but I already miss the smoothness of froyo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This new CM7 rom is OK but I already miss the smoothness of froyo.



Remember, CM7 vanilla doesnt have ANY minfree or sysctl tweaking. Yes it will be a little laggy in that retrospect.


----------



## blue.dot (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you read this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1297535


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 13, 2011)

I want that.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

for evo


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm an idiot, can anyone point me in the best and simplest direction for getting root access on my Evo 4G?

Thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

maybe this will help you http://unrevoked.com/

just choose your phone and dl the program, then follow the guide, very simple to root the thing


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 16, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe this will help you http://unrevoked.com/
> 
> just choose your phone and dl the program, then follow the guide, very simple to root the thing



But don't I have to have a custom ROM file? I have no idea about what to choose.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> But don't I have to have a custom ROM file? I have no idea about what to choose.



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1278498
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15937529&postcount=2
-or-
Then you have Miui (stock launcher is iphone-esque), or CM7 7.1(if you want vanilla).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> But don't I have to have a custom ROM file? I have no idea about what to choose.



just choose the evo 4g, then the download, then the first one

run the program and follow instructions 

you only need custom ROMs if you want to make your phone faster or get another appearance on it  like Ice Cream Sanwich skin and such

just ordered the Sensation XE with Beats audio


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2011)

need lil help just got CM7 and the adw luncher that came with it is lite version is there a way to delete the lite version and use the paid version of adw?

oh i got evo 4g, ty


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2011)

ERazer said:


> need lil help just got CM7 and the adw luncher that came with it is lite version is there a way to delete the lite version and use the paid version of adw?
> 
> oh i got evo 4g, ty



Put the paid version's APK on your SD card. Make sure Unknown sources is checked and install using a file manager.

*post 13650!!! w00t*


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Put the paid version's APK on your SD card. Make sure Unknown sources is checked and install using a file manager.
> 
> *post 13650!!! w00t*



I can't wait for the new Androids to come out...

You post whore


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Put the paid version's APK on your SD card. Make sure Unknown sources is checked and install using a file manager.
> 
> *post 13650!!! w00t*



its over 9000!!!!!!! hehe, ty bud


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I can't wait for the new Androids to come out...
> 
> You post whore



LOL 

Don't look at me in that tone of voice!  

On another note, i got a discounted upgrade coming in March. Waiting patiently.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL
> 
> Don't look at me in that tone of voice!
> 
> On another note, i got a discounted upgrade coming in March. Waiting patiently.



look at you with that tone of voice? I think you post overdosed  imana get my 7K soon 

what do you mean by discounted upgrade?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus...







... think I'll wait until the S3 is released.

Specifications


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Samsung Galaxy Nexus...
> 
> http://st.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/11/10/samsung-galaxy-nexus-announced/gsmarena_002.jpg
> 
> ...



wow NICE... when is it going to come out? All that is missing is 1.5Ghz and 8MP camera


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> wow NICE... when is it going to come out? All that is missing is 1.5Ghz and 8MP camera



November I believe.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

any release date for something similar but with the 8MP camera and 1.5 Ghz? Basically a Galaxy SII T-Mobile version, but with a 1280x720 screen


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> any release date for something similar but with the 8MP camera and 1.5 Ghz? Basically a Galaxy SII T-Mobile version, but with a 1280x720 screen



Not that I know of.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

You the Nexus will be able to play most 720p videos? And do you think it will be released on T-mobile (or with AWS band UMTS 1700/2100) before the holidays? If so, this might be my next phone


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> You the Nexus will be able to play most 720p videos? And do you think it will be released on T-mobile (or with AWS band UMTS 1700/2100) before the holidays? If so, this might be my next phone



I have no idea about where & when and who with this will be released for. However, it'll piss out 720p easily. My Galaxy S is able to playback 720p without any issues.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2011)

I just read a bit on Ice Cream Sandwich (4.0) which states that theoretically every device capable of running 2.3 will be capable of running 4.0... So most likely a crippled update or none at all for my Desire. Can't wait for the first ROMs


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I have no idea about where & when and who with this will be released for. However, it'll piss out 720p easily. My Galaxy S is able to playback 720p without any issues.



Even my netbook couldn't sometimes so I was skeptical 

Any other 720p phones rumored for the near future?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone here tried the CM7 stable on Desire? I'm looking for a bit of a comparison between it and OxygenRom


----------



## digibucc (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Even my netbook couldn't sometimes so I was skeptical
> 
> Any other 720p phones rumored for the near future?



not future but my Evo can put out 720p smooth.  the "evo 3d" i guess can do 1080p


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> not future but my Evo can put out 720p smooth.  the "evo 3d" i guess can do 1080p



I mean screens with 1280x720


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ive done 720P on my OG droid OCed to 1100mhz and it was quite nice even tho the resolution.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I mean screens with 1280x720



lol that makes much more sense


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

http://184.154.61.11/www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_ii_hd_lte-4198.php

The Galaxy SII HD LTE sounds like a great phone. Only downfall is that it is Gingerbread instead of Ice cream sandwich  I can't wait for November/December!


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 19, 2011)

How can you have a phone called the RAZR that not's a flip phone?

Soooo sexy tho....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2011)

@Don
RAZR is/was not definitive of a flip style but moreless the thickness. I think it's going to be chincy and easy to break. I do agree though, lookin' sexy!

@n-ster
LOL. VZW gives me the 2 year discount if I sign up for another agreement.

@IC
Nexus. I want one.

@Thrackan
Oxygen; from taking a quick look it has some optimizations done over the builds of cm7 that were older than it. Meaning if you get the latest build it "should" just run smoother.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Don
> RAZR is/was not definitive of a flip style but moreless the thickness. I think it's going to be chincy and easy to break. I do agree though, lookin' sexy!
> 
> @n-ster
> ...



I'll be checking the changelog on Oxygen then, see if it is worth updating my current version.


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 20, 2011)

Just bought the HTC Desire Just rooting it At the moment seems to be slightly more of a Pain in the A$$ to Root compared to my Zte blade.... 

Very nice Phone though, Also going through the list of roms.....


Just checked my Hboot version and i have 0.93 so im using unrEVOked 3 to Root it.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 20, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Just bought the HTC Desire Just rooting it At the moment seems to be slightly more of a Pain in the A$$ to Root compared to my Zte blade....
> 
> Very nice Phone though, Also going through the list of roms.....
> 
> ...



PITA? Not at all imho. Using unrEVOked is a piece of cake, and if you need S-OFF, so is Alpharev.


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 20, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> PITA? Not at all imho. Using unrEVOked is a piece of cake, and if you need S-OFF, so is Alpharev.



Sorted it all out, When i plugged it in the first time to root came up saying error so restarted it and it worked So not sure what happend there. Yh was pretty easy though just ment you had to do abit more then what i did on my Zte blade : P


Havn't Stuck a new rom on it yet unsure whether or not to keep HTC sence and to go with 2.2 or 2.3 or not


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 20, 2011)

Oxygen or MIUI bro. You like Sense? Im quite biased against it.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 20, 2011)

im recently switch miui its simple and elegant

oxygen doesnt seem to support evo 4g


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, just about to stick miui on it and see whats thats like.

If for any reason i wanted to go back to the stock rom how would i go about doing that ?


Edit : Just found this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=695667 what one would i get though ? This desire is unbranded im currently on O2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 21, 2011)

ERazer said:


> im recently switch miui its simple and elegant
> 
> oxygen doesnt seem to support evo 4g



Using the stock launcher?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Using the stock launcher?



yeah, kinna like it. its refreshing even tho its not customizable as others like adw, luncher pro, and go luncher pro


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone using a Galaxy S 4G (T-mobile US) version ? Any good ROMS for it ? I want to change my friends to a simple and light one that he can use.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Subscribed. And this is funny.http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/10/19/siri-iphone-4s-unlocked/


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 21, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe this will help you http://unrevoked.com/
> 
> just choose your phone and dl the program, then follow the guide, very simple to root the thing



Alright, got around to trying this and ran into a bit of trouble. Downloaded and ran unrevoked with the appropriate HTC drivers but it said it couldn't root due to the software version.

I'm on 2.3.3, should I use a different program?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

I recommend trying the ICS launcher from the market. Skins your phone to resemble ice cream sandwich and is pretty light to run.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2011)

*just bought a used nook color*

It is very similar to a galaxy tab under the hood.  I rooted it myself but their was always some bug to fix but then I found these N2a cards which do all the work for you and are hassel free. Plus who ever designed this version of Gingerbread did a super job so I thought I would pass my recommendation on. Here is its web site and it is a really well developed product and the company provides excellent support http://n2acards.com/home  I am a do it yourself kind of guy but getting the market to work on these is a pain and this card in my case was really worth it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

thats pretty cool to be honest


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2011)

Even includes a overclocking tool and has dual boot on the card so you can boot as a nook or android.  The nook doesn't have a dual core CPU but it is not a slouch either it is the same CPU use in the Motorola Droid and does 925 +


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Isn't android to be open source?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Then I'm trying to understand,  how come they can't just host the files needed and place on an existing micro SD?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Then I'm trying to understand,  how come they can't just host the files needed and place on an existing micro SD?



That not what they did at all. This is a highly modded version of Gingerbread with a fast SD card that is partioned 4 times and is programed to dual boot. This is not just a generic version it modded all over the place for the Nook. It has touch screen mods and driver mods in addition to what I have mentioned.  Remember the best the Nook has is a very limited version of Froyo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok?? Is this a modding service or are they actually selling sd cards that include the software?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2011)

Google it and read the reviews. They took the open source Gingerbread and modded it to run from a high speed SD card and modded the program to work right with the Nook.  They added all kinds of tweaks, added the market and a bunch of other custom options just for the Nook.  Basically they developed a custom os for the Nook using open source Gingerbread. They did what Barnes and Nobles should have done. They also add present and future support.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh I gotcha. Sorry I'm on my Droid currently and its not being so friendly. LOL


----------



## silkstone (Oct 24, 2011)

I've got myself a HTC HD2 running android 2.3, can i join?
Can't wait until ICS comes out so i can throw it at my phone.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

what they are doing is selling their own modified version of an OS on specific SD cards fast enough to run said OS, specifically for the one device.


personally, i think thats awesome.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what they are doing is selling their own modified version of an OS on specific SD cards fast enough to run said OS, specifically for the one device.
> 
> 
> personally, i think thats awesome.



I agree and it does not void your warranty.  It also comes with about 20 preinstalled apps which are very usefully.  It is really done well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2011)

currently converting a HTC Touch HD from windows 6.1!!!!! to android lol

this should be fun.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 24, 2011)

Improvement is always fun


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2011)

What is that Don? Are you flashing?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What is that Don? Are you flashing?








scroll up three posts


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 25, 2011)

been flashing all my android devices ive had so far lol

HTC Desire, Sony Ericsson Arc S, Samsung Galaxy Tab, and this HTC Touch HD, and soon my Sensation XE i think


----------



## fritoking (Oct 25, 2011)

i am actually thinking of rooting my droid x2 if ics comes out and will run on it.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 25, 2011)

I did some major updating yesterday, flashed a new HBOOT and updated from Oxygen 2.1.3 to 2.3.1 without having to wipe anything (yet) 

Much smoother


----------



## n-ster (Oct 25, 2011)

What is a pentile screen? People are criticizing that the Google Nexus will be pentile so the screen will be worse than the SGS2


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.tested.com/news/pentile-vs-real-stripe-amoled-displays-whats-different/1868/

Samsung now has 2 different AMOLED displays for their high-end phones. Super AMOLED and Super AMOLED Plus. The former is a pentile display, with 8 sub-pixels per pixel group, while the latter has 12 per. This puts a 720P Pentile display on par with the iPhone Retina display's number of sub-pixels. 

Advantages of pentile are that it's brighter, more vivid, and consumes less power. The disadvantage is the visible sub-pixels and what some call "untrue" resolution.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/21/the-galaxy-nexus-super-amoled-display-is-a-minus-not-a-plus/

I'm waiting to see it in person, but I think the fact that they didn't put their highest end display in the flagship ICS phone is going to sway me towards the HTC Vigor/Rezound.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 25, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://www.tested.com/news/pentile-vs-real-stripe-amoled-displays-whats-different/1868/
> 
> Samsung now has 2 different AMOLED displays for their high-end phones. Super AMOLED and Super AMOLED Plus. The former is a pentile display, with 8 sub-pixels per pixel group, while the latter has 12 per. This puts a 720P Pentile display on par with the iPhone Retina display's number of sub-pixels.
> 
> ...



I'm reluctant to go HTC or others, as AMOLED does look much better than IPS. What do you think of IPS vs AMOLED? Are there any other types?

is the vivider part of pentile make a big difference or not really? I'm thinking it doesn't make much of a difference since it is already AMOLED.

I'm not sure which phone I'm going to get lol, so many choices


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I finally switched over to MIUI and holy f'ing crap it's a million times better than Darky's ROM. So incredibly polished. So, for anyone thinking they would like a new ROM, I _highly_ recommend it.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well I finally switched over to MIUI and holy f'ing crap it's a million times better than Darky's ROM. So incredibly polished. So, for anyone thinking they would like a new ROM, I _highly_ recommend it.



Indeed, I've been using it on my Desire for a few months now. Really good ROM with weekly updates


----------



## fritoking (Nov 8, 2011)

i havent messed around with unlocking the phone...but i have installed mame4droid and the arcade roms for it and it works wonderfully...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well I finally switched over to MIUI and holy f'ing crap it's a million times better than Darky's ROM. So incredibly polished. So, for anyone thinking they would like a new ROM, I _highly_ recommend it.



O prrrty.. Might have to put this on my incredible. Currently running a rom (that i cant remember the name of) thats just basically an updated default one with some better colors and speedier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder who mentioned that rom to him


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder who mentioned that rom to him



well find me a download for the incredible as the one on their site doesnt work :*(


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2011)

http://roms.miui.us/romsnippet.php?device=inc

Working just fine here.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://roms.miui.us/romsnippet.php?device=inc
> 
> Working just fine here.



the ones on http://miuiandroid.com/ didnt work


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> the ones on http://miuiandroid.com/ didnt work



Yeah. Always use Miui.us.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah. Always use Miui.us.



Installing with clockwork as we speak


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 9, 2011)

My GF has MIUI on her Milestone, looks good and works fine.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> My GF has MIUI on her Milestone, looks good and works fine.



Yup installed and sync'ing right now. Looks like a brand new phone 


Ugh even the sms setup is better.. awesomeness... only gripe is not all my contacts facebook pictures r syncing.. and i cant figure out how to do it manually like i could in the old one


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ugh even the sms setup is better.. awesomeness... only gripe is not all my contacts facebook pictures r syncing.. and i cant figure out how to do it manually like i could in the old one



Yeah, that's my one gripe (so far) is that I can't select which contacts I want to see and not see.

Anyone know how to hide individual contacts?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Yup installed and sync'ing right now. Looks like a brand new phone
> 
> 
> Ugh even the sms setup is better.. awesomeness... only gripe is not all my contacts facebook pictures r syncing.. and i cant figure out how to do it manually like i could in the old one



It's all or none unfortunately.



InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone know how to hide individual contacts?



That I have not figured out yet either.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cush2Push rom is the shiznit!

I have had zero glitches or issues with this rom.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cush2Push rom is the shiznit!
> 
> I have had zero glitches or issues with this rom.



First time I had to reboot my phone it went into a bootloop. Went back to Miui.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> First time I had to reboot my phone it went into a bootloop. Went back to Miui.



Awww! well not all droids are the same. The rom is super smooth for me. I think its the only gingerbread rom that has ever impressed me.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 9, 2011)

I've had Skype rebooting the phone 2 times in the past few weeks... Starting to think I might need to wipe some program data.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's all or none unfortunately.



So I cant manually link contacts to facebook names?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> So I cant manually link contacts to facebook names?



That I am unsure of as well. I never sync'd with FB.....


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys. i just got a new Samsung Charge Android phone from Verizon im looking for a way i can access my movies on the go and watch them off my computer via my android.. do any of you know how i can accomplish this? i would really appreciate it..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2011)

Only way I know of is Orb live.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey guys. i just got a new Samsung Charge Android phone from Verizon im looking for a way i can access my movies on the go and watch them off my computer via my android.. do any of you know how i can accomplish this? i would really appreciate it..



you'd need some kind of live encoding and video stream, its not really easy to do.

best bet would be to encode them in advance and just store them on the phone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jr, I reverted back to PE4.2 Vanilla for now. I found a bug that was a deal breaker on cush rom. When I am in the car and I plug the phone from the headphone jack to the AUX on the car to listen to IHEARTRADIO while driving but when someone calls I can hear them but they cannot here me. I need this due to my long commute daily, all other roms do this easy.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 14, 2011)

Ufgy20,  setup hfs.  Setup DDNS.  I use no-ip.com.  YXplayer on the phone...open network location.  Good luck.  This works.  If the phone can play the file, you are golden.  I am in the middle of a rebuild, otherwise I would let you try it on my setup.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks for the feedback guys that orb works pretty goos im going to test it out of the house check how it works then. ill also look into HFS 1freeedude. im realy just looking for a great way to pull movies on the go at a decent speed and watch movies with fairly no lag or buffering problems


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 14, 2011)

Buffering and reliability will entirely depend upon your mobile network.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 14, 2011)

I just bought a phone, but it is not Android


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 14, 2011)

Please excuse the ignorance, but this seemed like the place to ask this question.

I'm jumping from Sprint to Verizon at the end of this year.  I've had nothing but problems with my Hero syncing to an exchange server, which was originally dismissed by tech professionals as "an issue that andriod has only recently fixed" circa two years ago.

This said, what would be recommended as far as an android smart phone which has few or no issues syncing with exchange?


Budget is reasonable (less than $300 with rebates for starting a new plan, which is basically anything).  Phone battery life and voice quality play a larger role than the newest set of features.


So, any suggestions?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> So, any suggestions?



I am in love with the Samsung Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am in love with the Samsung Galaxy Nexus.



Nexus S you mean?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Nexus S you mean?



Nope

http://www.google.com/nexus/


----------



## digibucc (Nov 14, 2011)

i just talked with someone last night that says they get horrilbe battery life with a brand new one, keeping network disabled. not rooted of course, but still. that's not normal is it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jr whats your current rom?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2011)

Lgb 3.1


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am in love with the Samsung Galaxy Nexus.



Have you been able to sync to an exchange server with it?  I ask because the phone is excellent, but if it doesn't sync then all those shiny bells and whistles (audible drooling) aren't worth much to me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2011)

Said I like it doesn't mean I have one


----------



## n-ster (Nov 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Said I like it doesn't mean I have one



See, I read "I'm in love with _*my*_ Samsung Galaxy Nexus"

makes more sense now lol, I doubted you acquired one early LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd love to have one.. Waiting on playing with the Nexus when it his Verizon stores.. Make sure my upgrade is worth the money.. 

But, on a good note.. My droid Incredibale upgraded last night to Gingerbread... I like the calculator..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2011)

*Droid Inc Owners*

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...ncredible-hd-v2-0-4-sense-3-5-gb-2-3-5-a.html

Mik just came out with a solid new build. Just sharing the awesome-sauce!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm waiting for the first Oxygen 4.0 ROM to surface


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok this is for all you OG droid users!

Steel Droid 9 has been released on Gingerbread 2.3.7!! It is super smooth but does not include Prop modder. This is OK because below is a link to the Prop modder APP that allows you to do the same as you would in roms like Cush and Liquid!!!

Steel Droid 9
Prop Modder by n00bware!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 18, 2011)

Really diggin' MIUI - love it when a new update comes out _every_ Friday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Really diggin' MIUI - love it when a new update comes out _every_ Friday.



I installed 1.11.11 yesterday and it lagged my device so bad that it literately took 20 seconds to go screen to screen. I rebooted and flashed back PE 4.2 until SD 9 came out last night!


----------



## human_error (Nov 18, 2011)

Retiring my nearly 2 year old Nexus One. To be fair on the phone I have never had the same phone for so long, and I would be happy enough to keep using it if something significantly better hadn't come out.

Sadly for my nexus one, the Galaxy Nexus _is _out, it is much better, and mine arrives on Monday 

**edit**

of course I will still use my nexus one possibly as the control for some home automation stuff I'm looking at making.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2011)

Not bad brandon, not bad at all. Quite smooth.

@human

Let me know your thoughts after a couple days. Im interested.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I installed 1.11.11 yesterday and it lagged my device so bad that it literately took 20 seconds to go screen to screen. I rebooted and flashed back PE 4.2 until SD 9 came out last night!



WOW! What crappy phone do you have?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> WOW! What crappy phone do you have?



Nope not crappy, its just all the bloatware MIUI puts into its roms. You can see that CM7, Liquid, and others are around 70-80MB but MIUI is like 110MB. I have a OG droid OCed to 1100mhz and it does very well on quadrant. It wont keep up with a dual core but gets higher scores than a EVO 4G


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 19, 2011)

I honestly think we need a separate thread for best android games and apps


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> WOW! What crappy phone do you have?



It's not a matter of being crappy, Moto Droids are a case-by-case trial and error with running roms, what rom one wouldnt mind running another would be crapshoot and you could sit, tweak the rom for days, it still wont run right. Take for instance, my Droid doesn't like running CushZero, whereas Brandon's Droid LOVES it. Mine loves MIUI Brandon's doesn't.

@Inferno

Check Amazon Appstore, they usually have a free paid app of the day.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 19, 2011)

New to the androids... My question is there any benefits to changing my new droid? I know that is really open ended, but I don't really want to OC it.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> New to the androids... My question is there any benefits to changing my new droid? I know that is really open ended, but I don't really want to OC it.



In my opinion, rooting is done so you have full control over what is on your phone. Remove crap you don't use and stuff


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 19, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> In my opinion, rooting is done so you have full control over what is on your phone. Remove crap you don't use and stuff



The term rooting is new to me... I am just starting to learn about the droids... I just loaded some songs and pics on my phone and did notice a slow down. I also put a movie on it and it won't play for some reason? I have the Milestone X with the latest updates. Is there a basic outline of what you can do to the phone and the effects of the changes? My concern is that I will brick the phone which is one day old and be f*cked.

Edit: also what are some of the essential apps that you guys can't live without and please explain what they do if it isn't obvious.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> The term rooting is new to me... I am just starting to learn about the droids... I just loaded some songs and pics on my phone and did notice a slow down. I also put a movie on it and it won't play for some reason? I have the Milestone X with the latest updates. Is there a basic outline of what you can do to the phone and the effects of the changes? My concern is that I will brick the phone which is one day old and be f*cked.
> 
> Edit: also what are some of the essential apps that you guys can't live without and please explain what they do if it isn't obvious.



Well, Rooting is basically (if you know Linux) gaining "root" access (or in Windows terms, Administrator rights) on your phone.
All phones come with preinstalled software, and much of it you're probably never going to use. With root access, those things can be deleted.

I'm not familiar with the Droid X, though for lots of Android phones, there are surefire ways of unlocking them. UnrEVOked for the HTC Desire was an absolute walk in the park 

About the movies: that might be a codec/player problem. Try some other players from the Market like MoboPlayer (that plays a lot for me).

As I have noticed, Apps are very much up to personal preference.
I would mark Flash as essential, if only to improve browsing compatibility.
I use Google Maps Navigation as my primary way of navigating, and besides that I have the Facebook app, plus some games. The rest is as clean as possible.


----------



## human_error (Nov 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not bad brandon, not bad at all. Quite smooth.
> 
> @human
> 
> Let me know your thoughts after a couple days. Im interested.



Ok so I've only had the phone for a few hours, so these are my first impressions. 


Dat screen
Very fast and smooth
Browser is very fast (no flash until December though)
Plays 720p files fine, except 1 4.1 high profile mkv with the default player. Will try with 3rd party players later.
Faster than my asus transformer - which is a honeycomb with tegra 2 tablet
Call quality is excellent
It's a tad lighter than my nexus one
It's a tad thinner than my nexus one
Feels about the same as a Galaxy S2 size wise
Face unlock is brilliant. Really. I love this.
Android feels very grown up now. It's all intuitive and smooth. I have only seen stutter once, which was on the home screens with a very complex live wallpaper (using an openGl renderer to render a 3D background). Less complex live wallpapers allow the phone to be super smooth again.
Keyboard is much easier for typing with.
Tons of developer options for any devs out there - seriously I've never seen so many options (CPU usage overlay, highlight areas where the screen updates are the best 2 options for me).

This is the first android phone I've ever seen/used where I know I can go up to my non-techie iPhone using friends and they will think it is as good as, if not better than an iPhone.

If anyone wants me to test anything let me know and I'll get back to you.

**EDIT**

Ok so I have got a big problem now. If you are on a GSM network using the 900mhz band it seems there is an issue which can causes the volume button to go a bit mental. This means that the phone acts as if the volume button is held down(and/or up) if you accidentally touch (not press) the volume buttons. It isn't _every time_ you touch the button, but the majority. Not sure if this can be fixed in software or if a hardware change is needed but in the UK O2 and vodafone use the 850/900mhz band for slow 2G signals, and this is a widespread issue (there's a thread on XDA reporting the issue). Samsung will have to fix this, and there is already speculation that a little tin foil in the battery compartment fixes it.

Fortunately I live in a 3G area so I only see the issue if I force it to use the 2G 900mhz frequencies (until I go out to the countryside, when suddenly it's 2G everywhere).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2011)

What's your thoughts on battery life so far?

@gary

If you know linux, root is just that , gives you superuser access and allows tweaking of anything on the phone.


----------



## human_error (Nov 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What's your thoughts on battery life so far?



Only just unplugged it, so afraid I can't say just yet. I'll post back in a few hours once I've got a better feel for it (although as it's a Lithium battery it will take a few cycles to reach peak performance).

One thing I will say - if I have concerns about the battery there's a ton of OS level options to limit the usage of the phone such as limiting the number of background threads (you can even tell it to kill all apps once you leave them).

**EDIT**

I've found a significant issue. See my above post for more info.

**EDIT 2**

Battery life looks to be ~10 hours of solid usage (downloading and playing videos constantly for 2 hours has used ~20% battery, so 10% an hour) so isn't too bad. If it were in my pocket and not in front of me it will last me all day on a charge (just like my nexus one).


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 21, 2011)

I understand what it can do, but once you dump the bloatware I don't see much to do with it since I don't want to OC my phone? Any more tips for apps.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Any more tips for apps.



Amazon Appstore, Handcent SMS(If you don't like the stock SMS Inbox), iHeartRadio, Orb Live, GasBuddy & Facebook(if that's your thing).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 21, 2011)

Android Comic Viewer for those that like reading comics on their phone.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2011)

@gary 

Another use would be modifying your build.prop, you can gain quite a few tweaks and battery life there. Including using GPU over CPU for UI, SD card boosts, and optimizing TCP stack. Editing minfree values, to allow better memory management IE no slowdown/lag, no launcher redraws. Can get a swap partition running as well.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @gary
> 
> Another use would be modifying your build.prop, you can gain quite a few tweaks and battery life there. Including using GPU over CPU for UI, SD card boosts, and optimizing TCP stack. Editing minfree values, to allow better memory management IE no slowdown/lag, no launcher redraws. Can get a swap partition running as well.


Your saying after it's rooted? I'm having a hard time finding how to even root it. it's a motorola milestone x. & yes I've tried google lol plus once it's rooted will that affect the app store?& this may sound really dumb but if you root it wouldn't not buying apps be part of it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2011)

most of the good apps are free gary. sometimes rooting does affect the app store but there is a fix for it most of the time.Motorola milestone X same as droid X on verizon now google it

and then....

GingerBreak 1.2


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 22, 2011)

and then I don't know how to tell you I love you


----------



## n-ster (Nov 22, 2011)

Any opinions on the HTC Rezound vs Google Nexus?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been looking for a LONG time for a direct comparison of these two phones. 

I decided that since VZW is taking their SWEET TIME to announce a release date for the Galaxy Nexus, I bought the HTC Rezound today, and will pay $35 to swap to a Galaxy Nexus if it comes out before the end of the year and I like it. Their holiday return policy is in effect, and any phone purchased now through something like the end of the year (online or in a VZW corporate store) can be returned/exchanged through January 15th. 

I will be posting impressions of the Rezound on here for anybody who wants them. Feel free to ask any questions as well. 

Here are some quick impressions so far: The phone is stinking FAST. Sense 3.5 is a tad on the flashy side, the headphones are retartedly bass-heavy (probably great if you're into rap/R&B/etc. but not if you're the kinda guy who has two Senheisser cans). The screen is the most gorgeous non-OLED screen I've ever seen (*really* wish it was AMOLED). That's about it for now


----------



## n-ster (Nov 22, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I have been looking for a LONG time for a direct comparison of these two phones.
> 
> I decided that since VZW is taking their SWEET TIME to announce a release date for the Galaxy Nexus, I bought the HTC Rezound today, and will pay $35 to swap to a Galaxy Nexus if it comes out before the end of the year and I like it. Their holiday return policy is in effect, and any phone purchased now through something like the end of the year (online or in a VZW corporate store) can be returned/exchanged through January 15th.
> 
> ...



Screen is what interests me most... Compared to say, a Galaxy SII, how is the screen? sunlight performance? Go as much in depth as possible on that side  It does have the highest number of subpixels, subpixel density AND pixel density. Unless the SII HD comes out soon, the HTC Rezound seems pretty damn good

and I listen to a little Rap and mostly R&B so the headphones aren't that much of a problem


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 22, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> most of the good apps are free gary. sometimes rooting does affect the app store but there is a fix for it most of the time.Motorola milestone X same as droid X on verizon now google it
> 
> and then....
> 
> GingerBreak 1.2



There are distinct differences between Motorola Droids and Milestones, I would NOT use a tool for one on the other. Though that might be different for the X, I would certainly look it up first

Also gary: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=687

xda is THE place for phone hackers and developers.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Screen is what interests me most... Compared to say, a Galaxy SII, how is the screen? sunlight performance? Go as much in depth as possible on that side  It does have the highest number of subpixels, subpixel density AND pixel density. Unless the SII HD comes out soon, the HTC Rezound seems pretty damn good
> 
> and I listen to a little Rap and mostly R&B so the headphones aren't that much of a problem



Unfortunately, I haven't seen a GSII before. Compared to my Incredible, I miss the deep blacks of the AMOLED (the TFT LCD is no slouch, but obviously can't compare to AMOLED) and I will have to comment on the sunlight performance later.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 22, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't seen a GSII before. Compared to my Incredible, I miss the deep blacks of the AMOLED (the TFT LCD is no slouch, but obviously can't compare to AMOLED) and I will have to comment on the sunlight performance later.



How about the colors? Is the AMOLED really superior there too?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll have to comment on that a little later. Time for bed for me 

I think under low brightness, AMOLED can get a little washed out compared to TFT LCD, but under brighter conditions it looks better.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got an Optimus V from Virgin.  There weren't a lot of choices.  There were about 3 phones I think that cost more, but I checked the reviews on phonescoop and each had it's set of problems.  the V seemed like the most reliable with good signal strength.

So I spent the better part of a day reading the manual and getting pretty comfortable with the OS (Android 2.2 I think).

I'd like to get deeper into this but need to go at my own pace.  So here are a couple questions.  Can I root this phone safely.  Can I do a full backup that will reliably restore if I bork it?  Basically, where should I start?

I like the phone the way it is but there were a couple things I wanted to tweak and couldn't see a way.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I just got an Optimus V from Virgin.  There weren't a lot of choices.  There were about 3 phones I think that cost more, but I checked the reviews on phonescoop and each had it's set of problems.  the V seemed like the most reliable with good signal strength.
> 
> So I spent the better part of a day reading the manual and getting pretty comfortable with the OS (Android 2.2 I think).
> 
> ...



http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=836

This would be your starting point for information.

There should be a sticky there about how to root if possible. Also, full backups can be made after root is achieved using Nandroid or whatever the root unlockers prefer to put in your bootloader.


----------



## human_error (Nov 22, 2011)

Battery life update on my Galaxy Nexus.

It seems to last about as long as my Nexus One did. I gave it quite a bit of usage at work today, and where I work signal is very poor so most of the time it's hunting for reception so that kills battery life. It lasted 13 hours from when I left home to when I had 15% left and as I said that's with poor reception and heavy usage, so not bad. 

It should last all day with no problems if in an area with signal...


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll have to comment on that a little later. Time for bed for me
> 
> I think under low brightness, AMOLED can get a little washed out compared to TFT LCD, but under brighter conditions it looks better.



I'm on 2.3.4 with my Droid Incredible. Do you know of a good guide for rooting this phone with 2.3.4?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm on 2.3.4 with my Droid Incredible. Do you know of a good guide for rooting this phone with 2.3.4?



Here is the Incredible forum from the same site I was sent to... It's prob in there somewhere I didn't have time to look... Really good site from what I've read so far
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=635


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2011)

I used unrevoked3 to unlock my incredible. It was pretty simple.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I used unrevoked3 to unlock my incredible. It was pretty simple.



A colleague has a Desire HD, d'you think or know if unrevoked will work?


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I used unrevoked3 to unlock my incredible. It was pretty simple.



Cool thanks! So basically I don't mind my phone the way it is now. 2.3.4 is working nicely. However I do want to get rid of some of the bloatware. After I use unrevoked, what do I need to do then?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks to be that the Galaxy Nexu won't be out til sometime December for US people.


read here

Makes me... I had enough to throw on pre-order for the phone, but it still doesn't know the price point.. blah, Samsung...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> After I use unrevoked, what do I need to do then?



Use Titanium Backup, CAREFULLY choosing the apps you want to get rid of go through them one by one (I suggest creating a backup of them) and uninstall. TiBu may complain about it being part of system rom but as long as you're careful it wont break anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Use Titanium Backup, CAREFULLY choosing the apps you want to get rid of go through them one by one (I suggest creating a backup of them) and uninstall. TiBu may complain about it being part of system rom but as long as you're careful it wont break anything.



Personally I have had no issues using MyBackup root


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2011)

MyBackup can't uninstall out of system/app/, i am giving a free solution with a free app as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> MyBackup can't uninstall out of system/app/, i am giving a free solution with a free app as well.



Well I just use root explorer for that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I just use root explorer for that.



Which isn't a free app and also this is rather straight forward. Trust me I use RE alot also but for people who are rather "new" to Android this works out easier for them. 

Oh Brandon, Im in the process of flashing back to MIUI found a really tight Christmas theme Im going to test out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Which isn't a free app and also this is rather straight forward. Trust me I use RE alot also but for people who are rather "new" to Android this works out easier for them.
> 
> Oh Brandon, Im in the process of flashing back to MIUI found a really tight Christmas theme Im going to test out.



LOL I use a christmas GoLauncherEx Theme


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone have experience with the Casio commando?  Rooting, Roms, etc.  Father in-law wants to tweak it a little


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 25, 2011)

I am wanting to put some games on and don't know how to go about it... I'd like to play Super Mario Bros, and Super Mario Bros 3, Mario cart and others. My phone isn't rooted and would like some suggestions on how to do the emulators and the games.

*Edit: I'd also like to avoid paying for anything too.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm having a problem rooting my phone (HTC Desire). I get as far as plugging it into the computer, USB debugging on, and charge only, but unrEVOked just sits there and does nothing.

Ideas?


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 27, 2011)

WL, clean the contacts on the usb jack.  Unplug battery if you use something metal!  Or use a different usb cable.  Some of my cables wont let MY phone connect to pc.  I don't know why...

A free app for root file control....File Expert.  Updates have worked wonders.  Used to be buggy, copy/paste wasn't reliable.  It is now.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2011)

I've just downloaded Airdroid. Fuck me, best App i've used so far!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 29, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I'm having a problem rooting my phone (HTC Desire). I get as far as plugging it into the computer, USB debugging on, and charge only, but unrEVOked just sits there and does nothing.
> 
> Ideas?



Did you get the custom USB drivers and uninstall HTC sync (if installed)?
Also, I'm not 100% sure if charge only was the mode you needed.

Does unrEVOked even recognise your phone?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 29, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I'm having a problem rooting my phone (HTC Desire). I get as far as plugging it into the computer, USB debugging on, and charge only, but unrEVOked just sits there and does nothing.
> 
> Ideas?



Rooting the desire requires a gold card (specially formatted micro SD) its a bitch to do. I gave up on it. I rooted and flared my wife galaxy s2 in 30 mins.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys. I've avoided smartphones for as long as possible, because i hate doing interwez crap on a phone, and I think data plan fee are outrageous. Well, I gave in. I got a special deal on a couple of brand new sony ericsson xperia x10 mini pro's for my wife and I. They are running Android 2.1. I'd like to upgrade them to 2.2 or 2.3. I'm a complete noob with this stuff. Anyone know how to upgrade on this particular phone?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone one understand what Fastboot is? 

I've been trying to flash my Tablet with HOneycom (I have the firmware) but I need to get my tablet in Fastboot before I can use my PC to force install the FIrmware...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I've avoided smartphones for as long as possible, because i hate doing interwez crap on a phone, and I think data plan fee are outrageous. Well, I gave in. I got a special deal on a couple of brand new sony ericsson xperia x10 mini pro's for my wife and I. They are running Android 2.1. I'd like to upgrade them to 2.2 or 2.3. I'm a complete noob with this stuff. Anyone know how to upgrade on this particular phone?



This website may help paulie!

http://androidforums.com/x10-mini-pro-all-things-root/448171-sony-ericsson-xperia-x10-mini-pro-all-things-root-guide.html


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=727

Check these out Paulie.

@CrAsH

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastboot

I have yet to do it myself, I don't have any devices with a locked bootloader. Sounds like you are going to be essentially "unlocking" bootloader.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 29, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Did you get the custom USB drivers and uninstall HTC sync (if installed)?
> Also, I'm not 100% sure if charge only was the mode you needed.
> 
> Does unrEVOked even recognise your phone?


Nope it does nothing, just sits there and says I need to connect phone


TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Rooting the desire requires a gold card (specially formatted micro SD) its a bitch to do. I gave up on it. I rooted and flared my wife galaxy s2 in 30 mins.


maybe this is the problem


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Rooting the desire requires a gold card (specially formatted micro SD) its a bitch to do. I gave up on it. I rooted and flared my wife galaxy s2 in 30 mins.





WhiteLotus said:


> Nope it does nothing, just sits there and says I need to connect phone
> 
> maybe this is the problem



Hmm, is your Desire branded? Mine wasn't so that might be a difference.
All I had to do was install the USB drivers, put the phone in the right mode and voila.

Also, mine is a GSM Desire, not CDMA. But I don't think that has any real influence on the procedure.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 30, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, is your Desire branded? Mine wasn't so that might be a difference.
> All I had to do was install the USB drivers, put the phone in the right modand voila.
> 
> Also, mine is a GSM Desire, not CDMA. But I don't think that has any real influence on the procedure.




Yes mine is sim locked to my carrier.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I've avoided smartphones for as long as possible, because i hate doing interwez crap on a phone, and I think data plan fee are outrageous. Well, I gave in. I got a special deal on a couple of brand new sony ericsson xperia x10 mini pro's for my wife and I. They are running Android 2.1. I'd like to upgrade them to 2.2 or 2.3. I'm a complete noob with this stuff. Anyone know how to upgrade on this particular phone?



Looks like you should be getting an official upgrade to ISC by March if this applies to all Xperia's:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/28/sony-ericsson-xperia-handsets-to-receive-ice-cream-sandwich-upg/


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This website may help paulie!
> 
> http://androidforums.com/x10-mini-pro-all-things-root/448171-sony-ericsson-xperia-x10-mini-pro-all-things-root-guide.html





JrRacinFan said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=727
> 
> Check these out Paulie.
> 
> ...



After all my damn research, I found that after getting pushed by customers, they decided to do an official upgrade to Gingerbread, which is now available at the SE site. 



t_ski said:


> Looks like you should be getting an official upgrade to ISC by March if this applies to all Xperia's:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/28/sony-ericsson-xperia-handsets-to-receive-ice-cream-sandwich-upg/



That is good news. I was a little concerned at first, picking up new phones that were released over a year ago. Looks like it will be worth the purchase.

EDIT: Appears that I am stuck on 2.1. All of the current updates to 2.3 and then ICS are for the 2011 Xperia product line, and not the 2010 x10 series. Damn. I really didn't want to mess with custom roms/rooting etc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Appears that I am stuck on 2.1. All of the current updates to 2.3 and then ICS are for the 2011 Xperia product line, and not the 2010 x10 series. Damn.



Sounds like someone may be rooting and flashing a custom rom soon  My insight, wait til the official ICS launches for the 2011 Xperias. By that time, you SHOULD have stable ICS releases on your X10 mini.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm gaggin' to get Cyanogen on my GF's X10 Mini Pro. Looks the dog's bollocks.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> To the best of my knowledge ICS isn't coming to the X10 Mini or Mini Pro but only the new line of Xperia phones.



Not officially. Hell, they only have 2.1 officially, but I'm guessing someone will build a custom rom for it. However, I'm apprehensive as I'm an Android noob, and have no idea how to root etc.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 30, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Not officially. Hell, they only have 2.1 officially, but I'm guessing someone will build a custom rom for it. However, I'm apprehensive as I'm an Android noob, and have no idea how to root etc.



Got me before my ninja edit. 

I've been reading how to root the Mini/Pro and it looks like far too much effort for, potentially very little gain (my GF is upgrading to a different handset in January). Maybe once she's done with the phone I'll fuck with it then.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm gaggin' to get Cyanogen on my GF's X10 Mini Pro. Looks the dog's bollocks.



Do you like the phone itself? We've got 2 on the way. I bought 2 of them for $200 total, brand new. Thought it was a good deal, and I'm done with being held hostage for 2 years just to get a new phone free.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone else know what IQRD is?

A couple YouTube videos think its sending a lot of personal data including button clicks, anything typed/searched, and location/ip data.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 30, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Do you like the phone itself? We've got 2 on the way. I bought 2 of them for $200 total, brand new. Thought it was a good deal, and I'm done with being held hostage for 2 years just to get a new phone free.



My GF _liked_ it but it seems a rather temperamental phone; randomly turns off (mid call), the status bar/pull down will constantly flicker up & down. Even after updating it and factory restores. Personally I think she was ripped off, but it was the one she chose and wanted. 

She's now planning on moving to a WP7 handset instead.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My GF _liked_ it but it seems a rather temperamental phone; randomly turns off (mid call), the status bar/pull down will constantly flicker up & down. Even after updating it and factory restores. Personally I think she was ripped off, but it was the one she chose and wanted.
> 
> She's now planning on moving to a WP7 handset instead.



Hmm. Hopefully we will have a better experience. For $200 it was worth the risk, and there are plently of good reviews out there. So, we will see. I don't believe in buying expensive phones. They are too easily damaged, and I hate doing anything internet related on a small screen. I'll save my cash for real hardware.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 30, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm. Hopefully we will have a better experience. For $200 it was worth the risk, and there are plently of good reviews out there. So, we will see. I don't believe in buying expensive phones. They are too easily damaged, and I hate doing anything internet related on a small screen. I'll save my cash for real hardware.



My brother's had one for something like a year. Never had any real issues. Only problem he can come up with is the size, lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

JR - Cush is out with a newer 2.3.7 build as of the 25th


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw. Not flashing another rom anytime soon. May sbf and root again next week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I saw. Not flashing another rom anytime soon. May sbf and root again next week.



You back stock?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2011)

Finally tried Launcher Pro today.  DAmn, that thing lets you customize so much stuff.  My favorite parts are being able to choose how many panels your screen is, and being able to remove (hide) apps from the app window.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 1, 2011)

You know you can scroll the tray (dock).  Also, long press on a tray icon to change.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, I knew about scrolling the dock, but I did not know about the long-press...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Finally tried Launcher Pro today.  DAmn, that thing lets you customize so much stuff.  My favorite parts are being able to choose how many panels your screen is, and being able to remove (hide) apps from the app window.



Have you tried GoLauncherEX? Its badass as well! Plenty of themes and customizations


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2011)

@Athlon
LP is my home replacement of choice. Runs very smooth and lightweight.

@Brandon

Nah still on MIUI. Although its been giving me some real bad lag lately switching between apps. Getting calls and messages are fluid though, think it may be due to using a2sd instead of having apps placed in system.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have not had any issues out of steel droid but may flash the new version of cush


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have not had any issues out of steel droid but may flash the new version of cush



Yup, about to do so myself. Looks very promising. His roms always been smooth for me until I go to tweak stuff that i want to mess with. Will probly just tweak a few things in rom toolbox and let it run. Not going to SBF right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2011)

I like clockwordmod recovery too well to do SBF


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I like clockwordmod recovery too well to do SBF



My process is very simple. SBF back to Froyo 2.0, then SBF CWM, catch the reboot into recovery and install Motocache's root ZIP. From there choose a rom. For all members; We have OG Droids do not attempt this on any other phone with a locked bootloader or has Sense.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> My process is very simple. SBF back to Froyo 2.0, then SBF CWM, catch the reboot into recovery and install Motocache's root ZIP. From there choose a rom. For all members; We have OG Droids do not attempt this on any other phone with a locked bootloader or has Sense.



I use CWM and format system/cache and then mount SDcard and clear all android stock files. Afterwards I flash new rom and kernel along with latest version of superuser APK


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Have you tried GoLauncherEX? Its badass as well! Plenty of themes and customizations



No, but i'm looking into it right now.  The launcher pro seems to have made my phone so much more uncluttered...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2011)

Try MXHome, it's app drawer is VERY organized.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't like Go Launcher EX.  The menus weren't as organized as Launcher Pro, and I couldn't disabel some of the things I could with LP.  Adding an icon on the home screen was totally stupid, too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2011)

I like go launcher for the themes, If they would theme L pro like go launcher I would be all over it!


----------



## Canzara (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys. Just wanted to share my good fortune.
I was offered a steal on a factory unlocked galaxy S2 yesterday. So I've upgraded to that and handed off my desire to my son. He bricked his galaxy tab trying to root it last week, so now its being replaced with a phone. lol

On another note, anyone have suggestions on how to fix his tab? I've read numerous forums and suggestions and nothing seems to work.
I wasn't here when he did it, so I'm not 100% sure what went wrong. But at this point it won't even start. If its plugged in, it will start and go into download mode, but then shuts down after a minute or so...
I am tempted to try and return it, we paid for an extended warranty through the store, but I'm concerned due to him bricking it, they won't replace it and I wouldn't blame them. I feel bad for him because I encouraged it. After reading about rooting I had read his tab was supposed to be very easy to unlock, and I still believe it would be and he just didn't read something correctly or didn't understand something and just went ahead rather then making sure, he is a teenager after all...but he never would have tried had I not found the instructions, bookmarked them for him and told him it was real easy..So I don't blame him, it could have just as easily happened to me...but anyway, any suggestions appreciated.

As far as the S2 goes, I don't know if I'm going to root it or not. Being factory unlocked there isn't any carrier software anyway and I'm quite happy with go launcher on the default rom atm.
Very happy and excited about this phone.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 4, 2011)

It's upgrade time, and I'm trying to decide between a Droid Bionic, HTC Thunderbolt, and Driod Incredible 2. At first, I was gonna stay with ATT and activate these Xperia minis that I got cheap, but decided to sell them instead. I'm gonna change providers to Verizon, and these seem to be the best of the "free" phones from Verizon, via Wirefly. Thoughts?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2011)

HTC evo design is a great phone. got one for my gf and its running great. its a cdma that also allows you to use a sim card to access a gsm network in case a cdma network isnt available.

im using an evo 3d which is badass. using a wtsb rom in it currently. 

@Paulieg... stick with HTC. they are most reliable and HTC puts way more time and research into making their products better than the rest.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2011)

Incredible 2 would be my vote. Thunderbolt has really poor battery life without a lot of tweaks, and unless you need 4G speeds, Incredible 2 will be more reliable.

I recently got a Rezound, and I really like it. I originally couldn't decide between it and the Galaxy Nexus. Still might trade up to the Nexus, but I'm starting to really like this phone.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Incredible 2 would be my vote. Thunderbolt has really poor battery life without a lot of tweaks, and unless you need 4G speeds, Incredible 2 will be more reliable.
> 
> I recently got a Rezound, and I really like it. I originally couldn't decide between it and the Galaxy Nexus. Still might trade up to the Nexus, but I'm starting to really like this phone.



those beats headphones really THAT good?


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> those beats headphones really THAT good?



Consensus usually is that they are good, maybe as much as very good, but not great. Beats headphones are usually known for their bass so if you like ample bass and you like style, the the Beats are great for you, but if bass nor style is very important to you it might not satisfy you


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Consensus usually is that they are good, maybe as much as very good, but not great. Beats headphones are usually known for their bass so if you like ample bass and you like style, the the Beats are great for you, but if bass nor style is very important to you it might not satisfy you



i LOVE bass.

wheres the cheapest place to get some?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2011)

I think they sound like shit, personally. Way too bassy for my preference.

If the Galaxy Nexus comes out soon, and I decide against it, I'll be selling my pair.


----------



## Canzara (Dec 4, 2011)

I would read specs on galaxy nexus before considering it. I was surprised, but its a step down from the Galaxy S2 IMO. Nexus doesn't have an expansion slot for more space, which is a deal breaker for me even if I never use it. The camera on the nexus is also a downgrade. The only part of it thats an upgrade is the OS.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2011)

Canzara said:


> I would read specs on galaxy nexus before considering it. I was surprised, but its a step down from the Galaxy S2 IMO. Nexus doesn't have an expansion slot for more space, which is a deal breaker for me even if I never use it. The camera on the nexus is also a downgrade. The only part of it thats an upgrade is the OS.



The screen is awesome too (1280x720, 4.65"), and the fact that it is an unlocked pentaband is awesome. If you don't use the missing SD slot, it would be stupid for it to be a dealbreaker for you. It seems you buy a phone for the specs instead of the use. The camera on the Nexus is a nice upgrade from the Nexus S and they chose that camera for the instant shutter if you haven't noticed. A big complaint on camera phones is that it takes forever to take and pic and the point of a camera phone is to capture unique moments, which makes the camera more practical.

The only real downgrade is the missing SD slot that you don't use. Everything else is either an upgrade or a tie, except the camera which to me is a downgrade, but is circumstantial since many people will find it more practical

If you compare it to the SII LTE, the LTE will have a more powerful processor, but that doesn't really matter


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm down to selecting either the Droid Bionic or the HTC Thunderbolt. All the specs say go with the Bionic, but there is something about the Thunderbolt I really like. I don't want to make a decision based on battery life, as they both have those issues, and I plan to get extended batteries for either. Someone's gotta help me make a decision so I can stop obsessing. LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2011)

What about the new RAZR paulie?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> What about the new RAZR paulie?



I'm really sticking to one of these, as I can get either for $50 with a new contract. I started researching 6 phones in this category, and this is what I'm down to.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2011)

my atrix just got gingerbread, I LOVE this thing!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2011)

One of my co-workers has a Droid Razr and it's pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Canzara (Dec 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> The screen is awesome too (1280x720, 4.65"), and the fact that it is an unlocked pentaband is awesome. If you don't use the missing SD slot, it would be stupid for it to be a dealbreaker for you. It seems you buy a phone for the specs instead of the use. The camera on the Nexus is a nice upgrade from the Nexus S and they chose that camera for the instant shutter if you haven't noticed. A big complaint on camera phones is that it takes forever to take and pic and the point of a camera phone is to capture unique moments, which makes the camera more practical.
> 
> The only real downgrade is the missing SD slot that you don't use. Everything else is either an upgrade or a tie, except the camera which to me is a downgrade, but is circumstantial since many people will find it more practical
> 
> If you compare it to the SII LTE, the LTE will have a more powerful processor, but that doesn't really matter



Awesome, go buy it!!
Don't forget to tell us how much you love chatting on that 4.65" screen...personally the 4.3 is too big, thanfully I text more then talk.
I didn't say I didn't use an SD card, I said "even if" I don't use it, I do use it on this phone.
There's a reason the S2 hasn't dropped of ANY top lists since the nexus announcement, must be cause the nexus is better 

Although, I didn't realize it had an instant camera, and that I would agree with, that is awesome.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2011)

Canzara said:


> Awesome, go buy it!!
> Don't forget to tell us how much you love chatting on that 4.65" screen...personally the 4.3 is too big, thanfully I text more then talk.
> I didn't say I didn't use an SD card, I said "even if" I don't use it, I do use it on this phone.
> There's a reason the S2 hasn't dropped of ANY top lists since the nexus announcement, must be cause the nexus is better
> ...



The phone itself isn't that big compared to the SII, it's 5.33 x 2.67 x 0.37 in. The SII is 4.93 x 2.6 x 0.334 in and the SII LTE is 5.11 x 2.74 x 0.38 in, *but it is definitively not for everyone*. But if you are comparing it to the SII, then it isn't that big at all, that is because of the lack of the three physical buttons.

I'm sorry I'm confused about what you are saying for the SD card now. I'd like to point out the the Google Nexus has 32GB of internal memory though.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone read the article about how the Galaxy Nexus was spotted with Verizon apps on it. Now that is annoying considering this is the Nexus line of phones which is supposed to be with nothing but Google apps. 

SOURCE


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2011)

Canzara said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to share my good fortune.
> I was offered a steal on a factory unlocked galaxy S2 yesterday. So I've upgraded to that and handed off my desire to my son. He bricked his galaxy tab trying to root it last week, so now its being replaced with a phone. lol
> 
> On another note, anyone have suggestions on how to fix his tab? I've read numerous forums and suggestions and nothing seems to work.
> ...




Not sure if you have checked on XDA developers web site yet. They pretty much are the ones responsible for all the great android mods and rooting. Here is the link to the Galaxy Tab forum part of their site. You might join, if you haven't already, and see what can be done. If anything will revive it, I am sure you will find it on XDA man.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=752

I am pretty sure your son is not the first one to brick a Galaxy tab.


----------



## Canzara (Dec 4, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Not sure if you have checked on XDA developers web site yet. They pretty much are the ones responsible for all the great android mods and rooting. Here is the link to the Galaxy Tab forum part of their site. You might join, if you haven't already, and see what can be done. If anything will revive it, I am sure you will find it on XDA man.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=752
> 
> I am pretty sure your son is not the first one to brick a Galaxy tab.




Thanks so much, will check it out.
I'm sure he's not either. I guess ultimately its a good thing if he learned something from it. He was so upset he broke it.
 EDIT: oops I did look there and tried several of the things mentioned. I may make a post there and see whats said. I did find a reference there that suggested it will need manufacturer repair....


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I'm down to selecting either the Droid Bionic or the HTC Thunderbolt. All the specs say go with the Bionic, but there is something about the Thunderbolt I really like. I don't want to make a decision based on battery life, as they both have those issues, and I plan to get extended batteries for either. Someone's gotta help me make a decision so I can stop obsessing. LOL



I personally think HTC's software overlay is a lot better. I've tried to like Motoblur or whatever they want to call it, but it feels more like a $5 widget program than a system-wide UI. Go with the Thunderbolt.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2011)

Canzara said:


> Thanks so much, will check it out.
> I'm sure he's not either. I guess ultimately its a good thing if he learned something from it. He was so upset he broke it.
> EDIT: oops I did look there and tried several of the things mentioned. I may make a post there and see whats said. I did find a reference there that suggested it will need manufacturer repair....



Hmm, I wonder if a person can actually remove the internal card and put a new one in that is flashed with the OS?


----------



## Canzara (Dec 4, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if a person can actually remove the internal card and put a new one in that is flashed with the OS?



Thats what I've been wondering. I'm very tempted to rip this sucker apart!
And if I don't find another solution, I eventually will do just that. There has to be a way to program the darn thing. its probably just made difficult so you have to send it back....


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I personally think HTC's software overlay is a lot better. I've tried to like Motoblur or whatever they want to call it, but it feels more like a $5 widget program than a system-wide UI. Go with the Thunderbolt.



Picking one android phone over another on interface alone is dumb. You can change all of that in Android. You should pick on the quality of the hardware and the support it has/will have.

Motoblur is a piece of crap, that's why I don't use it on my Atrix, but there are many alternatives.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Picking one android phone over another on interface alone is dumb. You can change all of that in Android. You should pick on the quality of the hardware and the support it has/will have.
> 
> Motoblur is a piece of crap, that's why I don't use it on my Atrix, but there are many alternatives.



Yeah, I saw you post that on my facebook thread. I tend to agree with you. So, given that, the Bionic should be the choice. Hmm. Should I go back and look at the Droid Charge too?


----------



## human_error (Dec 4, 2011)

Canzara said:


> Don't forget to tell us how much you love chatting on that 4.65" screen...personally the 4.3 is too big, thanfully I text more then talk.



I find it pretty good with my nexus - it puts the microphones less than 2cm away from my mouth, and at a point where my face can't get in the way of any of the sound. Coming from a nexus one I thought that the galaxy nexus would be too big, but I've gotten used to it (even with my smallish hands).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2011)

@Paulie

I like the Rezound, Bionic and the yet released Galaxy Nexus. Another to look at if you like the Thunderbolt, LG Revolution. I don't like the Charge (nor the Droid X2) due to it's hard buttons. I have a Droid 1 here with failed hard buttons and the phone works just can't use the volume rocker.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 5, 2011)

Pauline,  if you haven't been to www.phonescoop.com yet, check it out.  Looking at all of the phones you picked out side by side can help you decide what is really important.  I love their compare feature.
And if this tmobile deal ends up bad, I'm probably going to end up at verizon with a charge.

Edit:::gotta love auto complete....I know your name is Paulie, but my phone doesn't


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 5, 2011)

1freedude said:


> Pauline,  if you haven't been to www.phonescoop.com yet, check it out.  Looking at all of the phones you picked out side by side can help you decide what is really important.  I love their compare feature.
> And if this tmobile deal ends up bad, I'm probably going to end up at verizon with a charge.
> 
> Edit:::gotta love auto complete....I know your name is Paulie, but my phone doesn't


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 5, 2011)

For a guy who's getting his first smartphone and probably doesn't want to risk screwing it up by rooting, I think he should go with the best stock experience he can get. I still don't really like the Bionic, personally.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 6, 2011)

Android market is running a 10 day special! 10 different apps a day for .10 each for 10 days... I got minecraft for .10 and it's usually around 7 or 8 bucks
https://market.android.com/details?...ure=banner&rdid=com.mojang.minecraftpe&rdot=1


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 6, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> For a guy who's getting his first smartphone and probably doesn't want to risk screwing it up by rooting, I think he should go with the best stock experience he can get. I still don't really like the Bionic, personally.



What is it about the Bionic that you don't like?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2011)

I called my VZW store close to me. Galaxy Nexus phone is slated to be out in the coming week. Got myself on the "calling" list


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

One downfall to keep in mind about the Droid RAZR if you're into rooting/flashing, the non-removable battery. If you knew how many stinkin' times I had to pull the battery on my d1 due to a bricked kernel .....


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 8, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> What is it about the Bionic that you don't like?



I think it's mostly the fact that it's been essentially replaced by the RAZR already. I feel like Motorola is coming out with a new version of a phone on Verizon every other month. I've never liked Motorola's software overlay, and while HTC's phones almost all essentially look the same, I feel like the Droid/Bionic/X and their variants all either look really plain, or just have odd design choices. My opinion might be a little more subjective than objective.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I feel like the Droid/Bionic/X and their variants all either look really plain, or just have odd design choices.



That could just be personal opinion of bias for Sense over Vanilla/Motoblur. Unless you're talking hardware cosmetics, in which case the Bionic to ME looks the same as the Rezound/Thunderbolt.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I think it's mostly the fact that it's been essentially replaced by the RAZR already. I feel like Motorola is coming out with a new version of a phone on Verizon every other month. I've never liked Motorola's software overlay, and while HTC's phones almost all essentially look the same, I feel like the Droid/Bionic/X and their variants all either look really plain, or just have odd design choices. My opinion might be a little more subjective than objective.





JrRacinFan said:


> That could just be personal opinion of bias for Sense over Vanilla/Motoblur. Unless you're talking hardware cosmetics, in which case the Bionic to ME looks the same as the Rezound/Thunderbolt.



Certainly subjective, but I totally understand. As I'm researching, the specs on the Bionic look great, but the phone and most of the variants are just ugly (overlay and physically) compared to HTC. That's why I'm having a hard time not getting a Thunderbolt.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 8, 2011)

This thread reminded me. I have an Atrix 4G that I've been meaning to post up in the F/S area! Now on to a relevant post, anyone who gets a Galaxy Nexus, report here pronto. I must know whatcha think of it and ICS.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Here you are J5



human_error said:


> Ok so I've only had the phone for a few hours, so these are my first impressions.
> 
> 
> Dat screen
> ...


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> This thread reminded me. I have an Atrix 4G that I've been meaning to post up in the F/S area! Now on to a relevant post, anyone who gets a Galaxy Nexus, report here pronto. I must know whatcha think of it and ICS.



Paulieg was looking for a couple Verizon or unlocked smartphones:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2479243#post2479243


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jr! UD 2.5 themes!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus is out!!!!!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Samsung Galaxy Nexus is out!!!!!!!!


yeah another stuff from samsung 
and samsung has tooo may android phones. its good but it makes me spinning which one that i should pick


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah another stuff from samsung
> and samsung has tooo may android phones. its good but it makes me spinning which one that i should pick



That's what HTC did/does as well, and look how big they are in the Android market... Not a bad strategy if you ask me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah another stuff from samsung
> and samsung has tooo may android phones. its good but it makes me spinning which one that i should pick



True. I'm just sick of HTC's UI and want ICS


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> True. I'm just sick of HTC's UI and want ICS



I'm waiting for the first semi-stable ICS rom for my Desire


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> I'm waiting for the first semi-stable ICS rom for my Desire



I would give it about 2 more months then there will be a stable version I bet.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I would give it about 2 more months then there will be a stable version I bet.



Yeah, I see the first alpha ROM has been switched to beta stage  I just know it's going to work fine on this phone, so I refuse to get a new phone for ICS...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah, I see the first alpha ROM has been switched to beta stage  I just know it's going to work fine on this phone, so I refuse to get a new phone for ICS...



YEah, I get where your going at. I'm the type that just wants something "different" since my contract is up.. lol


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> YEah, I get where your going at. I'm the type that just wants something "different" since my contract is up.. lol



Aye, I still have a year for that unfortunately, and this is my second phone since I got this contract 
Had an Experia x10 Mini before, but that was just too small.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Aye, I still have a year for that unfortunately, and this is my second phone since I got this contract
> Had an Experia x10 Mini before, but that was just too small.



I was thinking about a Sony phone since it was there.. But, I don't game enough to even try the one they have on VZW right now... So, it would be pointless.. I just live with my phone due to work and so forth.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

@CS
Trying to decide between the Rezound or Bionic myself. What you think? Im liking the Gnex but I know I wont be able to afford it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

I doubt I will be with verizon after my contract ends, Those Tmobile 49.99$ a month unlimited plans look good (Even though they throttle after 2GB). I have started looking at phones they offer and I like the G2X


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice phone. The switch to T-Mo wouldn't be worth it here for us, would be paying same price if not possibly more.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @CS
> Trying to decide between the Rezound or Bionic myself. What you think? Im liking the Gnex but I know I wont be able to afford it.



I was leaning towards the Bionic due to the factor I remote all the time to the PC at home.. But, due to reviews, I see the only good option would be buying a Rezound. I do listen to a lot of music with the phone, so that package would be a plus.





brandonwh64 said:


> I doubt I will be with verizon after my contract ends, Those Tmobile 49.99$ a month unlimited plans look good (Even though they throttle after 2GB). I have started looking at phones they offer and I like the G2X



If I was married with the lady, I would do that in a heart beat as well.. I never even get past half a gb of useage... 

Now, since she and I don't... VZW here I am...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

See with two unlimited plans its 99.99$ a month and see one major problem we are having with verizion is there family plan has 700 minutes and 1400 minutes. We use sometimes over 700 minutes but never 1400 minutes so its best to have unlimited so we can use just as many and pay same price


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> See with two unlimited plans its 99.99$ a month and see one major problem we are having with verizion is there family plan has 700 minutes and 1400 minutes. We use sometimes over 700 minutes but never 1400 minutes so its best to have unlimited so we can use just as many and pay same price



See, 75% of the people we call is on VZW the other 25% is 8 phone numbers so our M2M and F&F kicks in. Practically have unlimited calling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well we do have alot of friends with verizon but our main problem is most of our family has AT&T or a landline and it eats the minutes when her mom calls


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> most of our family has AT&T or a landline and it eats the minutes when her mom calls



Tell her not to call ... LOL 

PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tell her not to call ... LOL
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED!



HAHA lol she wouldn't like that too much! Also My wife hates having to pay for phone service THEN the data plan.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2011)

Another easy fix. Sipdroid + Google Voice or GV Callback + Google Voice + Native Gingerbread VOIP. Use your WiFi or Data plan to make calls


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 15, 2011)

I've got the Rezound now, and like you ColdStorm I think I'm looking for something different. I've had a Touch Pro 2, Incredible, and now the Rezound. Methinks I'll be checking out a Galaxy Nexus in store and potentially swapping out to it for the $35.

And I'm not leaving VZW. Grandfathered unlimited plan FTW!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2011)

yep Double D... I was grandfathered in with the unlimited plan! I was... IN LOVE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Mmmmm sexy Gnexy, me love you long time.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111216/_C164665.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> yep Double D... I was grandfathered in with the unlimited plan! I was... IN LOVE



Moar pics, I want to fap at it from every possible angle


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Moar pics, I want to fap at it from every possible angle



Np


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Wait a moment, what's the other droid you got there? You're flashing the Gnex already?!


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm jelly

I have that same vizo remote to lol... 42" plasma


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I have that same vizo remote to lol... 42" plasma



26" LED for the bedroom here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2011)

42 in the living room.. lol


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wait a moment, what's the other droid you got there? You're flashing the Gnex already?!



+1  Which model and what are you doing with it next?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 16, 2011)

BOUSE. Tried trading in my Rezound for one last night, but some fag on a business contract took the 7 they had left


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cold storm. what is that other phone you have? Would you like to get rid of it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey hey hey .......

I asked first!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

But you just asked what the phone was.... I asked if he wanted to get rid of it LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Back off brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

HAHA ok


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Nay seriously, go ahead bro. Your og is on its last leg.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 16, 2011)

It's an Incredible, duh!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> It's an Incredible, duh!



Yep.. It's a Incredible. Got it a few days after release.. Great shape.. was my baby... 


As for the Gnex... It's a great phone. I don't feel it in my pocket at all.. but, due to the size, it's in my pocket and not my cell pocket..


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2011)

You can add me as well. I have a Droid Razr running 2.3.5


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

Picked up cold storms HTC incredible! Now I will retired the OG droid to the Ebay for parts. I will have a ceremony for remembrance of a long life of rom flashing.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 16, 2011)

touchscreen?
working?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats ColdStorm & Brandon on your new handsets! Hope to swap my Rezound for a Nexus soon (I think I'm sold on it and want a break from Sense). If anybody has any requests for the Rezound before I swap it (benches, impressions, pictures) speak now!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Congrats ColdStorm & Brandon on your new handsets! Hope to swap my Rezound for a Nexus soon (I think I'm sold on it and want a break from Sense). If anybody has any requests for the Rezound before I swap it (benches, impressions, pictures) speak now!



The only thing that I see people pissed about is the battery life on the Nexus.. Oh, well.. If you know how to use wifi, turning off mobile, and so forth it won't die fast.. it's just a button to turn mobile back on.. If you ever need it... 

Yeah Brandon, you got my baby. I've kept it as nice as my Zune..


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been manually turning off 3G and using WiFi at home since my XV6800. I don't know why people expect a phone to last all day when they leave LTE on 24/7


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

I set mine up to detect and go to wifi anytime it is available


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 17, 2011)

The only thing with smartphones is that we need new battery tech with the increasing power requirements from our phones. The mobile devices are quickly getting quite powerful and will need sufficient battery in the near foreseeable future.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> The only thing with smartphones is that we need new battery tech with the increasing power requirements from our phones. The mobile devices are quickly getting quite powerful and will need sufficient battery in the near foreseeable future.



pretty sure the EPA is a big slow down plus pricing of materials needed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Root + build.prop editing Ftw! 12 hours medium usage 20-26hour light usage on an old school droid 1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

If anyone has not downloaded prop modder yet, they should! like Jr said, It helps out a TON!

Prop.Mod


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If anyone has not downloaded prop modder yet, they should! like Jr said, It helps out a TON!
> 
> Prop.Mod



it does...?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> it does...?



Its not like night and day difference but it does help some.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Its not like night and day difference but it does help some.



what does it do


----------



## erixx (Dec 17, 2011)

Just ordered the Asus Transformer (tablet), so count me in for the Android world... I hope things have changed a LOT since Archos 7 with Android 2.0 that hanged more than a badly maintained PC...!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Quite a few different things can be done.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Quite a few different things can be done.



like.... 
you bored and fucking with me shaun?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

It allows a hand full of tweaks that make your phone faster and smoother


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

Playing around now just got the update for gingerbread... pretty neat but don't like square buttons much


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

I went back to froyo today on my OG droid. I love project elite's roms! Too bad they do not make them for HTC Incredible


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok so me and my buddy are on the same Plan with Verizion.. we both have 4gLTE Droid Charge. the other day my phone started connecting to 4G mind you we both have only been able to get on 3G (we live in Middle Minnesota) but now my phone connects to and uses 4G but his phone can not.. i have no changes to my phone to make this happen it just did.. i was wondering if any of you could have any input on helping figuring this out and maybe getting his phone on 4G as well... and talking to people at verizion is like talking to my parents lol... they just dont get it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2011)

That's a little out of my league since I just started 4g myself... I've used "wifi" so I haven't seen yet any 3g/4g used on the phone.


Now, talking about the Gnex... First night where I didn't wake due to a e-mail coming in.. lol.. The sounds are nice. I love the fact there is a glowing "dot" at the bottom of the phone to tell you there is a message of sorts.. I gotta say, for 1 day of playing around with ICS, I really like it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it still possible to join the clubhouse? Just picked my up a S.E Xperia Arc S  Brilliant phone!! I love how thin it is!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

@brandon

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225291 

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liquid/183269-liquid-smooth-roms-3-2-multiple-devices.html

@ufgy

Need just a touch more info, Check and compare baseband versions in Settings>About phone.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got my new phones, including a HTC Rezound and a Droid Bionic. Dying to open them up, but  they are Christmas presents for my wife and I.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Just got my new phones, including a HTC Rezound and a Droid Bionic. Dying to open them up, but  they are Christmas presents for my wife and I.



You should research all the custom ROMs in the week leading up and plan your plan of action.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Rezound: Temporary root only & no S-OFF, no custom roms available AFAIK.

Bionic: Full root and multiple custom roms.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Just got my new phones, including a HTC Rezound and a Droid Bionic. Dying to open them up, but  they are Christmas presents for my wife and I.



open them up then blame the cat!!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Rezound: Temporary root only & no S-OFF, no custom roms available AFAIK.
> 
> Bionic: Full root and multiple custom roms.



Yeah, it's still too new. I hear that there are devs working  the S-off thing, and custom roms are on the way. I'm going to play with stock for a bit anyways. These are my first smartphones, and both are getting ICS in the coming months. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> open them up then blame the cat!!



No cats in the house. I hate cats, and I'm thinking my English Mastiff pup is too uncoordinated.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Rezound: Temporary root only & no S-OFF, no custom roms available AFAIK.



Well that pisses all over my bonfire, looks like you'll just have to wait the week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I hate cats,



Booo! cat hater!!! they are so cute fluffywuffy and affectionate lil motherf**kers. how could anyone hate them????

man, you just earned yourself a demotion on my list of favorite admins/mods!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Unofficial CM9 port for the Bionic, if you wish to peak.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10579-romalpha8-ics4bionic-preview-12-15-2011/

Also, I can say this, even though they can be a pain in the arse. I love my 2 cats and my Golden lab mix.

EDIT:

Just read up the Rezound is to get an official OTA within a month.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2011)

I am trying to setup a wifi proxy on my D2 unrooted. I got proxysettings off of the market but google says the IP still goes through Qatar (my current location) and it should be going through Germany. This is via tether to my PC. The PC has no issues running it and other proxies, but I want the phone to auto proxy all connections. This is over wifi no 3G.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2011)

All right, I've been up for 5h and 30m. The Gnex has been off the charger since then... Battery lvl is at 90% and that's with me checking messages, 10 text and sitting in a area with no signal due to being in a hospital... I have to say... People complain in the battery life... Needs to be the ones that have 2-3 extra batteries due to how much their on it... Due to signal strenght (it's not bad don't worry brandon) with myself bein in a hospital, my Incredible would of been at 60%... 

Now brandon, since the hospital is shielded with steel, the battery runs out faster.. but, I do go about 2 days on it and 4 days if I don't ever turn on the "mobile" signal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

COld, Is the incredible rooted?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> COld, Is the incredible rooted?



IIRC, he never bothered. Also, check out post 1530 & ICS IS IN ALPHA FOR Dinc!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> IIRC, he never bothered. Also, check out post 1530 & ICS IS IN ALPHA FOR Dinc!



I was combing droid forums last night and I seen a great rooting guide that I will do and then flash CWM recovery.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was combing droid forums last night and I seen a great rooting guide that I will do and then flash CWM recovery.



Remember you have Sense roms to choose form now too. Make sure you set GPU aceleration in the new roms cause I don't beleive they have them enabled in any of them(there were a couple that did on the D1, Chevy's SS & MIUI).


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> COld, Is the incredible rooted?



JR is right, I never did it since I liked the interface... Never cared to.. Even with the Gnex I won't do it..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> JR is right, I never did it since I liked the interface... Never cared to.. Even with the Gnex I won't do it..



Im a rom flasher LOL I got the disease from Jr and I must flash roms every week. I feel like I need Rom Flashers Anonymous HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im a rom flasher LOL I got the disease from Jr and I must flash roms every week. I feel like I need Rom Flashers Anonymous HAHAHAHHA



If I had more time to do something like that then I would.. But, I don't have time anymore due to my status at work... Which sucks since I got a mod that is still in limbo

Update on battery life... (84%) at  8 and half hours off the charger.. Which I do place it in the one place in the office that doesn't have the best signal strength..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> If I had more time to do something like that then I would.. But, I don't have time anymore due to my status at work... Which sucks since I got a mod that is still in limbo
> 
> Update on battery life... (84%) at  8 and half hours off the charger.. Which I do place it in the one place in the office that doesn't have the best signal strength..



Is this the battery life on your new phone?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this the battery life on your new phone?



Yeah. The Incredible will last about:


8-10h on mobile 6h if your using it a lot

16ish on Wifi only

26-32 if nothing is on but the phone.


I'm just doing the "update" due to the fact that people are complaining that the battery life sucks on the Gnex... But, with a factor like mine, to which I work in a steel plated place, it's not like what people complain about.. At lease I don't see it being so yet..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice! thats longer than my OG droid! I start using it and it starts getting mad LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice! thats longer than my OG droid! I start using it and it starts getting mad LOL



Starting to think there was more than just non-functioning hard buttons.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2011)

Ive got a question.....Does anyone use any Anti-virus/Malware apps on their android phone. my Arc S came with McAfee, but i registered it expecting to get at least 30days trial but it was only 7days -- totally worth going out of my way to register for.

Ive tried stuff like 'Plan b' which doesnt seem to be working on my phone - the app is tiny (136-138kb) and it does nothing but load a splash screen up when i click on it so i got rid of it. (oh and i uninstalled McAfee too before i went ahead with plan B.

Ive currently got a free version of AVG  installed. 

I suppose if you are careful with what apps you install, the chances of you picking up a an app or malware that could hijack or fuck up your phone are pretty small.

Id still like to hear what you think anyway. otherwise i might just unistall it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Starting to think there was more than just non-functioning hard buttons.



Maybe, It will last a while if I dont use it but as soon as I check facebook, email, or TPU it tanks quickly, If I use it to tether at work then its pretty much dead on the way home.


----------



## Canzara (Dec 17, 2011)

For those interested, my son and I decided we had exhausted our options for his tablet and we would take it apart. 
I kind of thought if we just removed the battery for awhile it may reset and at least get us to download mode.
So away we went. Well it worked. We now are back to a stock rom. Now looking for a rooted rom for it.
My son is ecstatic, now he has a nice android phone and a galaxy tab 

VERY easy to take apart, took us all of 15 minutes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive got a question.....Does anyone use any Anti-virus/Malware apps on their android phone. my Arc S came with McAfee, but i registered it expecting to get at least 30days trial but it was only 7days -- totally worth going out of my way to register for.
> 
> Ive tried stuff like 'Plan b' which doesnt seem to be working on my phone - the app is tiny (136-138kb) and it does nothing but load a splash screen up when i click on it so i got rid of it. (oh and i uninstalled McAfee too before i went ahead with plan B.
> 
> ...



I had to refrain from a big ol' LOL! Don't insult your own intelligence and have useless AV on your phone, it'll just deplete battery life and cause slow downs.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive got a question.....Does anyone use any Anti-virus/Malware apps on their android phone. my Arc S came with McAfee, but i registered it expecting to get at least 30days trial but it was only 7days -- totally worth going out of my way to register for.
> 
> Ive tried stuff like 'Plan b' which doesnt seem to be working on my phone - the app is tiny (136-138kb) and it does nothing but load a splash screen up when i click on it so i got rid of it. (oh and i uninstalled McAfee too before i went ahead with plan B.
> 
> ...



IMO right now there are no outlandish virus' being written or have been written for phones... I don't use it because the only thing it would do to my phone is slow it down and drain the battery 

Edit: as far as apps go I normally just stick with the sites that have the legit one's and won't bugg out the whole system... it's worth paying for a few imo


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2011)

meh -  I thought as much, Ive uninstalled it anyway


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> meh -  I thought as much, Ive uninstalled it anyway



The trend seems to me that people would rather attack the companies via creating custom roms by rooting/jailbreaking than to attack the phone with a virus... but the virus programmers look at the phone as a tiny computer that they can make some extra money off of even if there is no threat. Just another market to them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2011)

Someone talked with me about that last night... I'm with Gary on it.. IF you go to sites that you know, and download from the marketplace... Why do so? the worst you can do is lose data that your have saved on the the computer... 

That's my thoughts on it..


Gnex battery:13h 28m - 75% and that's with me just putting it on "mobile" for the rest of the night..


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2011)

Just moved to GingerBread last night and realllly hate the keypad auto bs... anyone know how to revert it back?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Just moved to GingerBread last night and realllly hate the keypad auto bs... anyone know how to revert it back?



You will have to root then install Clockworkmod recovery then flash a froyo rom. What phone u have?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You will have to root then install Clockworkmod recovery then flash a froyo rom. What phone u have?



milestone x that i can't root atm... i got some settings change to make it tolerable.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> milestone x that i can't root atm... i got some settings change to make it tolerable.



Try launcher pro or go launcher ex. gingerbread is good but I enjoy froyo better due to it beeing smoother on my OG droid but this may change with the Dinc


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 18, 2011)

Can someone give me a list of general must have apps for android smartphones? ie. apps that help extend battery life etc. Oh, and for anyone who uses grooveshark, is it possible to use the browser to use it, without having to buy the grooveshark app?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

Iheartradio works just as good if not better


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Can someone give me a list of general must have apps for android smartphones? ie. apps that help extend battery life etc. Oh, and for anyone who uses grooveshark, is it possible to use the browser to use it, without having to buy the grooveshark app?



ADWLauncher EX to change themes without rooting PAID
Advanced Task Manager to kill bloatware apps or processes to extend battery FREE
Google Sky Map cause it's cool FREE
JuiceDefender - battery saver FREE
Newegg Mobile FREE
ShopSavvy Barcode Scanner for shopping FREE
Speedtest.net FREE
The Weather Channel FREE
VLC Direct this one is cool cause you can use the phone as a remote even in the free version FREE
Zedge Ringtones & Wallpaper this one is free too


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Iheartradio works just as good if not better



Does it allow you to search for specific songs and make a playlist? I don't know about this "station" crap. I just want a comprehensive song search.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Does it allow you to search for specific songs and make a playlist?



You can create your own custom radio stations


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2011)

Forgot a really good free one.
AndroZip File Manager
You can zip files/songs/images ect and text them or email them


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

OI filemanager is good as well


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can create your own custom radio stations



Meh. I just want songs without having to set up stations. That's why I like grooveshark. I can choose exactly what I want to play all of the time. 

Is Dolphin HD the best of the Android browsers?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2011)

I use firefox, don't have any problems with it plus you can bring your desktop bookmarks over to it


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I use firefox, don't have any problems with it plus you can bring your desktop bookmarks over to it



I figured I'd try both. I'm familiar with ff, but I've heard good things about Dolphin.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 18, 2011)

Me too but I don't like change and have used FF for too many years now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2011)

Dont forget the Android Appstore, they have a pay-for app free daily. Oh yes, Dolphin Mini works great.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 18, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Dont forget the Android Appstore, they have a pay-for app free daily. Oh yes, Dolphin Mini works great.



*Amazon* Appstore.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Can someone give me a list of general must have apps for android smartphones? ie. apps that help extend battery life etc. Oh, and for anyone who uses grooveshark, is it possible to use the browser to use it, without having to buy the grooveshark app?



gosms pro(best txt app i've found)
audiomanager(great app that runs as a widget that allows quick volume adjustments)
craigslist(the one by DuDu)
juicedefender pro(best battery saver i've found, my phone lasts 2days+)(pm me if you want it)
numberguru(GREAT for finding out who a number belongs to)
plume(IF you use twitter)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2011)

@Fit

I like Handcent a little more but remember 3rd party messaging apps still require the use of the stock messaging app as a service. Hence, it does cut into battery life but only a little.



DanishDevil said:


> *Amazon* Appstore.



LOL I knew something was wrong there....


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 18, 2011)

I really don't know what people complain about with the Gnex... I had it unplugged for 18:28h and I hit 48% once I went and plugged it in... I even was playing trailers and downloading a movie off the android market while watching the football game.. I think people just don't know or don't care how to manage their battery use...



Update:

13h and with 14 items going, I hit 40%...


Now, big news. Google wallet for all Gnex users. I have it on my Gnex and I can't wait to use it! 

Plus, for limited time.. if you can use it, set a google gift card, google give you $10 for setting up a card threw them. 

Win-Win!


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 19, 2011)

been a long time Blackberry user, just bought the EVO 3D for an early xmas present.
WOW, cant believe it took me this long to make the switch, happy that I did.

S-Off and Rooted, no custom rom yet... cant find anything I like that has 4G and wireless working.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

bad ass looking phone man!!


----------



## ktr (Dec 19, 2011)

Should be getting my Galaxy Nexus tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## travva (Dec 19, 2011)

switched back to android. sold my iphone 4 and picked up the galaxy nexus. pretty sweet phone.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome back & nice christmas present ktr & travva

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 19, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus acquired!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 20, 2011)

Should get my Galaxy nexus in 1 month


----------



## erixx (Dec 20, 2011)

In advance of the arrival of my android powered Asus Transformer tomorrow I started browing Android forums and this is f*** ridiculous: they are full of housewifes/men that have never worked with a computer and don't know what an USB cable is! Seems that many used a male-male USB cable to sync files, doesn't work, fries device, etc!!! And the manual says 'Use only the provided special cable" haha 

Just an example of many....


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 20, 2011)

If you don't know how a computer works, AND are stupid enough not to read the manual for stuff you don't understand, you deserve that imho.


----------



## erixx (Dec 20, 2011)

All potential Apple household device customers. NOW I understand the WHITE idea


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

LMAO @ erixx & thrackan

A nice christmas present would be to get a functioning ICS build on this OG. I know it may never happen but a guy can wish right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO @ erixx & thrackan
> 
> A nice christmas present would be to get a functioning ICS build on this OG. I know it may never happen but a guy can wish right?



Do you think the OG could handle ICS? Gingerbread is sluggish sometimes without the right kernel and settings.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you think the OG could handle ICS? Gingerbread is sluggish sometimes without the right kernel and settings.



If you get the right dev developing it, Chevyno1 would make a killer ICS build.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2011)

I gotta say the phone is great... just sent brandon a picture  and it was very clear... I am very happy to say I bought this phone. Now... off to use google wallet


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

cold storm said:


> i gotta say the phone is great... Just sent brandon a picture  and it was very clear... I am very happy to say i bought this phone. Now... Off to use google wallet



thank you!!!!! Im super excited!



brandonwh64 said:


> thank you!!!!! Im super excited!





brandonwh64 said:


> thank you!!!!! Im super excited!





brandonwh64 said:


> thank you!!!!! Im super excited!





brandonwh64 said:


> thank you!!!!! Im super excited!




COFFEE EXPLOSION!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2011)

Just hope she was as good for u was she was for me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Oooo did you get it yet B!?

@Cold Storm

thank you!!!!! Im super excited! LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooo did you get it yet B!?
> 
> @Cold Storm
> 
> thank you!!!!! Im super excited! LOL



It was shipped today! Hopefully have it friday!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> It was shipped today! Hopefully have it friday!



Should have ig friday from what the tell said in a breathful 



JrRacinFan said:


> Oooo did you get it yet B!?
> 
> @Cold Storm
> 
> thank you!!!!! Im super excited! LOL



Lol... nice one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just seen that USPS works on christmas EVE as well so lets hope friday or saturday


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 20, 2011)

A couple of initial impressions/rants about the Galaxy Nexus:


I really do like ICS. One thing that I think might need to be changed is menu and search functions to be standardized in different apps. Some apps have them on the top, some on the bottom. When flying between apps having them in completely different places is a little confusing. 

The camera in the Galaxy Nexus is severely sub-par to the 8MP shooters that HTC puts out. My old Incredible (now my little sister's) puts this camera to shame (except for the instant photos). The flash washes pictures out a lot more than the HTC phones (I was always _incredibly _impressed by the flash performance) and low-light pictures just plain suck.

The phone is a bit slippery naked. My Rezound's soft-touch battery panel was enough for me to keep a steady grip on it, but the Galaxy Nexus just about flies out of your hand at times (especially if you've just washed your hands). I think I'll have to keep an eye out for a nice case.

The screen is great. I greatly missed AMOLED, and the Pentile matrix is almost unnoticable. The combination of AMOLED and Pentile make things look kind of grainy/washed out at very low brightness settings, but it still looks pretty good. Whenever I look at a white background, it almost looks like the background of lined paper because of the combination. 

Hardware buttons are MUCH easier to press than either the Incredible (didn't have a problem with them) and the Rezound (horribly shallow and barely tactile). 

Because of the lack of Android shortcut buttons on the bottom when the phone is off or looking at something full screen, I sometimes pick the phone up upside-down. Not problematic, but kind of silly sometimes 

All of the sounds on this phone are WAY TOO QUIET. I can't even hear some YouTube vidoes that are a little quiet in the first place, but they are INAUDIBLE at max volume. Ring and notification volumes are low compared to HTC phones as well. I really hope they push an update to boost the volume and it's not a hardware limitation. 

I kind of miss 7 home screens (what I was used to), but I'm making do with 5. The widgets aren't bad either (although I am using some Beautiful Widgets as well now, thanks $0.10 sale).

Animations are much faster than on my Rezound, and because of that, are less "in the way" of some of the flashy stuff that Sense 3.5 does. Much better overall.

Guess that was a little more than I expected to write, but more to come! Questions are more than welcome


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

What is a cool case maker that makes cases like the Iphone has, The rubber like non destructible kind?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 20, 2011)

The case I used on my Incredible was a Verizon case, hard plastic snap on. It was great:

http://androidforums.com/incredible...one-red-black-gradient-case-3.html#post735926

My little sister probably still has it, but she's not using it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> What is a cool case maker that makes cases like the Iphone has, The rubber like non destructible kind?



http://www.google.com/products/cata...=HfXwTv6dAoPs2QWx_5mzAg&sqi=2&ved=0CFQQ8wIwAw


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=HfXwTv6dAoPs2QWx_5mzAg&sqi=2&ved=0CFQQ8wIwAw



OMG! Im getting this!


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 20, 2011)

I have and HIGHLY suggest the otterbox... it is really good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> A couple of initial impressions/rants about the Galaxy Nexus:
> 
> 
> I really do like ICS. One thing that I think might need to be changed is menu and search functions to be standardized in different apps. Some apps have them on the top, some on the bottom. When flying between apps having them in completely different places is a little confusing.
> ...


Out of that, the aound is a hit or miss for me... i love that the phone is quiter, but like u said on youtube.... it is too quite.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

atrix ever getting ics?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok got the phone from cold storm today and I am having usb issues  It will charge only and will NOT allow to see sdcard or htc sync or tether. When hooking it to the PC it says a device has malfunctioned. I have tried three pc's and also tried to install the drivers manaully. I also rebooted in the bootloader and it does the same there. I may have to go back to my OG droid


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Stream IceFilms to Android*

download
MX Video Player

MegaStream

and make sure your phone is capable of FLASH Player

I also recommend Dolphin HD

Go to www.icefilms.info
select show or movie.
On link page Tap on "Sources" it should be on the mid top right.
From "sources page" Tap on link.
at MegaUpload page Tap on "Copy to Clipboard"
Tap Address Bar.
Tap the link you just "copied to clipboard"
Megaupload page reloads now select watch on "Megavideo"
Voila! enjoy

Sorry if this has been posted
and add me to the club HTC EVO Shift


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2011)

May be the cable you are trying brandon?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2011)

Was the USB mode changed?  Did you do a factory reset on the phone when you got it/before it was sent?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2011)

I did a factory reset when I sent out the phone. I've only ever used the usb for the ac unit. Didn't want to root the thing, so I never plugged it into a computer..

Brandon and I talked last night and played around with a few things. I just sent him back the cash and a little extra. No use in fighting it...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I ended up trying everything I could last night. I went through every setting and tried multiple cables, mircoSD cards, and PCs but same result everytime (USB device has malfunctioned). I am looking around ad Cell phone repair places that deal in this phone so they can replace the USB connector (hoping thats the issue) as of now I am back on my OG droid until I can get this fixed. It not really the need to root it but the need to connect to use the microSD card on my PC and use wired tether when I am at work.

Cold Storm has been very helpfull and I tried to send the phone back to him but he would not have it. He is truly a great guy!


----------



## travva (Dec 26, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> A couple of initial impressions/rants about the Galaxy Nexus:
> 
> 
> I really do like ICS. One thing that I think might need to be changed is menu and search functions to be standardized in different apps. Some apps have them on the top, some on the bottom. When flying between apps having them in completely different places is a little confusing.
> ...



I posted a few rebuttals above. No offense intended, just a few opinions/retorts on the points you made, many of which I agree with and believe to be quite valid.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 26, 2011)

*Couple of responses:*



travva said:


> I really do like ICS. One thing that I think might need to be changed is menu and search functions to be standardized in different apps. Some apps have them on the top, some on the bottom. When flying between apps having them in completely different places is a little confusing.
> 
> _This is strictly an app issue. Very few apps are updated to fully support ICS currently. When they are updated, I believe the orientation is lower right for the settings._
> 
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

Heya DD! If you get sick of the Trebuchet launcher, give ADW Launcher a try. I got the apk in my dropbox, just le tme know if you want an invite.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 26, 2011)

Anybody here have the Galaxy SII Skyrocket?  I have to stick with AT&T, and I'm sick of my Backflip.  Don't think I have the patience to wait for the Google phone to arrive at AT&T.  Thanks!


----------



## travva (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks DD. When you root, I think you should try nova launcher. It's pretty sweet. 

@nastyhabits, any of the galaxy SII series phones are fantastic! my friend has the skyrocket and has nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 26, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> Anybody here have the Galaxy SII Skyrocket?  I have to stick with AT&T, and I'm sick of my Backflip.  Don't think I have the patience to wait for the Google phone to arrive at AT&T.  Thanks!



Couldn't you buy an unlocked Galaxy Nexus GSM and use it? If you're worried about a contract upgrade, find a person that wants a new phone but doesn't have an upgrade, work out a price, and buy it for them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

travva said:


> I think you should try nova launcher



It's too bad it's ICS based. I would have loved to give it a try on my Froyo based rom.

Also, you don't need root to side load apk's. Just a file manager that allows browsing root of SD cards, like Astro and ES along with allowing unknown sources.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2011)

I anyone has a decent 10" tablet they are looking to get rid of, let me know:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157502


----------



## travva (Dec 26, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> Anybody here have the Galaxy SII Skyrocket?  I have to stick with AT&T, and I'm sick of my Backflip.  Don't think I have the patience to wait for the Google phone to arrive at AT&T.  Thanks!





JrRacinFan said:


> It's too bad it's ICS based. I would have loved to give it a try on my Froyo based rom.
> 
> Also, you don't need root to side load apk's. Just a file manager that allows browsing root of SD cards, like Astro and ES along with allowing unknown sources.



Right, but the recommended install method is to place it in /System which does require root. True on your point otherwise though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

I gotcha now. The app itself doesnt like to be placed in /data


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 26, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Couldn't you buy an unlocked Galaxy Nexus GSM and use it? If you're worried about a contract upgrade, find a person that wants a new phone but doesn't have an upgrade, work out a price, and buy it for them.



It's not the contract, it's my grandfathered unlimited data plan I want to keep.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I anyone has a decent 10" tablet they are looking to get rid of, let me know:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157502



I has the tablet fever too lols... I've been eyeing the Kindle fire, Not too bad for the price imo, plus wouldn't feel too afraid to root for the first time either! It's not a 10" though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2011)

You should gary, it's VERY VERY nice. Get you some custom Honeycomb on it and it runs gorgeous. My father in law has one that i rom'ed for him and he LOVES it. Another I like is the Advent Vega, it's Tegra 2 makes everything smooth on Honeycomb, cant wait to see an ICS build on it.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2011)

Are there multiple versions of the Vega?  The one I saw only had 512MB storage on it.  After living with my LG Ally for almost a year, I get frustrated by the limited storage available for apps.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Are there multiple versions of the Vega?  The one I saw only had 512MB storage on it.  After living with my LG Ally for almost a year, I get frustrated by the limited storage available for apps.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advent_Vega
Don't look like any different versions


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 2, 2012)

New phone.. Galaxy S2 or HTC Sensation XE?


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys can I join this awesome clubhouse now?  I didn't buy a phone tho, I sprung for a tablet 

Asus TF101 eee pad Transformer 16gb Wifi. I managed to score the base at around half the normal cost too, and already put a 32gb MicroSD card into it for some extra storage.

Considering wether to root the phone... but high on my list at the moment is a physical mod on the dock for more battery/internal memory or both ahahah.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2012)

wolf said:


> Asus TF101 eee pad Transformer 16gb Wifi. I managed to score the base at around half the normal cost too, and already put a 32gb MicroSD card into it for some extra storage.


Can you get me one, too? 

Does not matter much to me if you have a tablet or phone.  Android is android.


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2012)

Where I'm on holiday at the moment in Australia, I got this huge place that is usually higher price (Havey Norman) to price match the 16gb tablet alone to $397 AUD from ~$470+, and they had this a4 sheet on the docks that said if you buy an asus tab you can has the dock @ $78 instead of $199, and he let me cash in on that too! 32gb card was a steal aswell, the whole thing worked out just a smidge over $500 AUD for the whole unit and dock 48gb total, not half bad right Aussies?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Update*

Well I found a service that was confident they can fix the charge port in the droid incredible! I paid 59.99$ and shipped it to cali on saturday! He tells me that he has fixed every charge port he has repaired/replaced and he has done over 50 repairs! fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 3, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> New phone.. Galaxy S2 or HTC Sensation XE?



Galaxy S2 hands down.


----------



## sildar (Jan 3, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Galaxy S2 hands down.



Absolutely agreed. I also recommend the SGP Neo Hybrid case to go with it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 3, 2012)

Sign me up. Finally got my first smartphone last week. Galaxy S (Epic 4G)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sign me up,i have Samsung Galaxy S2 in white. 
Although my answer to inferno i would get XE since it has faster cpu speeds and maybe newer GPU.The S2 beats it in memory though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the original OP is MIA....


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, he hasn't updated since May 8th of LAST YEAR (see what I did there?)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2012)

anyone out there with an evo 3d, this is the absolute best rom i have found. phenomenal!

its a blend of evo3d and sensation xe roms with tons of extras.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1327237


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2012)

Had my hands on a new Nexus One yesterday, my colleague has bought one over the weekend.

...


I WANT ICS!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 4, 2012)

It's slightly unrefined, but it's a huge step forward from previous Android versions. I'm *really* looking forward to 4.0.3!


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 4, 2012)

ICS is awesome, best part is its more stable then gingerbread on my captivate.
If they keep up this up apple really is in trouble, on the downside haxsync is needed to sync FB with contacts.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> ICS is awesome, best part is its more stable then gingerbread on my captivate.
> If they keep up this up apple really is in trouble, on the downside haxsync is needed to sync FB with contacts.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120104/2012-01-04_02.04.13.pnghttp://img.techpowerup.org/120104/2012-01-04_02.03.32.png
> ...



Stop it! STOOOP IIIITTT! 

And personally, I'd like FB to keep its paws off my personal contacts, so I don't really care about FB sync.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 4, 2012)

I want facebook sync specifically for the pictures, but I'm not going to pay a dollar for it when it's planned to be added in aoon anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hopefully if my Incredible is fixed, I will try out ICS!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2012)

add me up!!
been using an Xperia Ray for 2 weeks and this little phone is bloody awesome, 
plays 720p MKV videos, FLAC files and more, 

the 3.2" screen is beautiful too


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm getting really tired on my LG Ally crapping out on me.  Anyone have a decent Verizon phone they're not using?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'm getting really tired on my LG Ally crapping out on me.  Anyone have a decent Verizon phone they're not using?



My OG droid may be for sale soon if my friend doesn't pick it up (already gave him the offer to buy). The power button and volume buttons do not work (This can be controlled with apps) and it has light gun cleaning oil behind the screen (only noticeable on white background apps) but other than those defects, it is rooted with 1100Mhz Kernel (beats Evo 4G on quadrant) and Project Elite 4.2 froyo build flashed (Tons of gingerbread roms out there for it as well). I also have the camera button remapped to wake the phone and it has a power notification bar that will put it to sleep.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2012)

my quadrant score only reaches 1600
how to increase that number?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2012)

Quadrant means squat. Run the Linpack for Android app.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2012)

i only get 32MFlops 
damn slow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Quadrant means squat. Run the Linpack for Android app.



OG droids making around 18MFLOPS, not bad for old ARMv7 550mhz CPU OCed to 1100mhz


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2012)

i have 1GHz scorpion, making 32MFLOPS


----------



## ERazer (Jan 4, 2012)

Got my evo 4g flash to ICS so far so good  no camera still


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2012)

*update*

Well after a week of waiting, I messaged the guy that I sent my DINC to get fixed. He informs me that he never received it when it was clearly marked delivered yesterday. My luck keeps getting better and better


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2012)

Give the guy the tracking number you have to show you know it was delivered.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2012)

*UPDATE AGAIN!* 

Ok after giving the tracking number, he emails me saying he has found my package and that the reason for not finding it the first time was on Saturdays he does not go through his mailbox due to not being at work (Since he is his own boss I guess that cool). Hope he starts to work on it monday.


----------



## Razerian (Jan 9, 2012)

Sign me up! Just got my xmas present today, an Asus Transformer Prime 32gb! Been playing with it for hours and I am still finding new stuff. *goes off to browse the recommended apps post* I am absolutely lovin the screen


----------



## t_ski (Jan 10, 2012)

I wanted one of those badly, but couldn't make the trade with the guy selling it.  I ended up getting an HP Touchpad that was rooted - hopefully it gets here soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well final update on the droid incredible....

Emailed today and was told he could not fix it, it must be internal hardware related. 

Sad day is sad....


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you lose out on the money too?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Did you lose out on the money too?



If the guy doesn't refund for trying to fix the phone then yes 

He policy is though, if he cannot fix it you get a refund minus the return shipping fees.

I may just start saving up and try to located a used thunderbolt or something 4G LTE


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

Upgrade nowhere near your future? That Pantech is real cheap with an upgrade.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Upgrade nowhere near your future? That Pantech is real cheap with an upgrade.



Nope upgrade is sometime in October I believe.

*Edit*

Don't want to double post but the guy is giving me a full refund for not being able to fix it so I will start my search for a HTC thunderbolt cheap


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

Best of luck. I'll keep an eye out for ya. Check www.androidforums.com classifieds if you haven't already


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2012)

OK. I have what might be a noob Android question, since this HTC Rezound is my first smart phone. When I plug the phone into the charger, I can't use the phone at all. It's not like it freezes or anything, but it just won't allow me to open any applications. Is this some sort of charging "feature" or "mode" that I can turn off? It's irritating the shit out of me.


----------



## xfire (Jan 13, 2012)

Sign me up!
Alcatel OT 890D
Dual sim  android 2.2

Chomp is really good for messaging(free sms capabilities to other chomp users)
Amazon Kindle app is great for reading books.
Go launcher for themes 
Go keyboard for keyboard
Vlingo for virtual assistant


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 13, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I have what might be a noob Android question, since this HTC Rezound is my first smart phone. When I plug the phone into the charger, I can't use the phone at all. It's not like it freezes or anything, but it just won't allow me to open any applications. Is this some sort of charging "feature" or "mode" that I can turn off? It's irritating the shit out of me.



Do you plug it into a wall charger or a PC through USB? In case of the latter, pull down your notification bar, select USB connection mode and set it to Charge Only.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

Paulieg, if it's the wall charger, I have to ask if you bought the phone new. I had a new Rezound, and I experienced nothing of the sort. The only reason that would be happening is if it were in a USB transfer mode to a PC, in which case as Thrackan said you set it to charge only.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 13, 2012)

Count me in.
LG Optimus Q Android smart phone

My most loved apps are:
LazyDroid (let you use a web browser on a PC to remote into your phone and control and use things...GREAT APP...says only works on WiFi but works just fine for me on 3g!)

Bluff My Call (lets you assign any number you want to show up on the receiving end of the call also has a voice masker)

UlysseSpeedometer ( it is a speedometer works off GPS)

TANGO ( make calls with video )

My Tracks ( an app that will show how far you have walked or ran , shows how many callories burned and allows you to compete against others who use the app)

SoundHound ( takes a sample of the music your listening to and shows all information about it, title ,artist, and such)

Netflix ( can watch netflix instant streaming..Works okay on 3G if signal is good).


These are my favorite free apps!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Paulieg, if it's the wall charger, I have to ask if you bought the phone new. I had a new Rezound, and I experienced nothing of the sort. The only reason that would be happening is if it were in a USB transfer mode to a PC, in which case as Thrackan said you set it to charge only.



It is the wall charger, and I bought it new. It's my 3rd Rezound (the first 2 had the annoying audio feedback problem many are experiencing). With all three, I've been unable to use them if they are plugged into the wall charger.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 13, 2012)

Papa's got a brand new Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## t_ski (Jan 14, 2012)

I just picked up an HP Touchpad.  Rooted of course, to dual boot with a CyanogenMod (2.3.7).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 14, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> It is the wall charger, and I bought it new. It's my 3rd Rezound (the first 2 had the annoying audio feedback problem many are experiencing). With all three, I've been unable to use them if they are plugged into the wall charger.



Are you getting them from a corporate VZW store? I would go to a different store and request one. Sounds like your store has a really bad batch of phones.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Are you getting them from a corporate VZW store? I would go to a different store and request one. Sounds like your store has a really bad batch of phones.



Actually, the first 2 were from Newegg wireless. The third, which did not have the audio problem was from a local corporate store. The phone is great. No issues at all, except that I can't use the phone while it's on the charger.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Papa's got a brand new Samsung Galaxy S2



How are you finding it?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 14, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, the first 2 were from Newegg wireless. The third, which did not have the audio problem was from a local corporate store. The phone is great. No issues at all, except that I can't use the phone while it's on the charger.



That's asinine, in my opinion. I would ask for a new replacement, and see if they'll let you test it before you leave for the audio problem (all 3 of my Rezounds had it at varying levels of annoyingness), and the charger issue. That definitely should not be happening, and a quick Google search shows that it's not a known bug or anything.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 15, 2012)

Just got my s2 its amazing all I can say. 

On another note, has anyone thought that if a RTS was ported to high end android devices like Age Of Empires II that an insanely large amount of money would be made? I would buy it..and like seriously, whats stopping it. Hardware is for sure not a limiting factor!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Just got my s2 its amazing all I can say.
> 
> On another note, has anyone thought that if a RTS was ported to high end android devices like Age Of Empires II that an insanely large amount of money would be made? I would buy it..and like seriously, whats stopping it. Hardware is for sure not a limiting factor!



controls. RTS games are all about the timing and pacing, and you cant work fast on a touchscreen.


sure the games could run, but then you'd need a mouse at least, and preferably a keyboard...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> controls. RTS games are all about the timing and pacing, and you cant work fast on a touchscreen.
> 
> 
> sure the games could run, but then you'd need a mouse at least, and preferably a keyboard...



That's something to think about but I'm sure with some modifying they could at least dumb it down a little to accommodate for touch interface.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 15, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> That's something to think about but I'm sure with some modifying they could at least dumb it down a little to accommodate for touch interface.



This is how console games are made....


----------



## n-ster (Jan 15, 2012)

OMFG I'm getting my Galaxy Nexus tomorrow morning  I have huge expectations so I hope I won't be disappointed lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats! I don't think you'll be disappointed


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on the LG Optimus M?

http://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/LG-MS690.jsp

Someone offered me one for sale/trade, but I'm having trouble finding out about how much storage is built into the phone.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 15, 2012)

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2682&c=lg_ms690_optimus_m 

1GB nand. 512MB dedicated to ram, 512MB dedicated to rom.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks - that doesn't sound very much different than the LG Ally I already have.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn it, my Google Nexus has a horrible purple tint on greys. The higher the brightness, the less it shows, but at minimum brightness it is super obvious, even more so in a dark room. I think I have the banding issue too but idk what that really means, but I think I have it (vertical and horizontal lines that are darker on a solid color)

It seems like a common problem, so I warn all Google Nexus owners here do do this:

1. Go in Settings --> Display --> Brightness
2. Set it to the lowest possible with auto-brightness unchecked
3. Go to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php with your phone
4. Make sure there is no purple or reddish tint

For banding,

5. http://www.ledr.com/colours/grey.htm
6. http://www.ledr.com/colours/white.htm


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll have to look into this later. I think my Incredible had it as well, and it's just what OLED does at a low brightness.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

I need to post pictures of my tablet.... Oh wait here's some!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice lil tab there brandon!

On another note, rumours are starting to circulate about Samsung's Galaxy S III being out in April.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2012)

anyone know of an app that can test radios? like evdo, 3g, 4g, gprs, etc


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 24, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone know of an app that can test radios? like evdo, 3g, 4g, gprs, etc



Fit- chick this out. Might be what youre looking for. http://www.gadgetsdna.com/how-to-check-signal-strength-of-android-phone/1120/

Anyone get their hands on a Transformer Prime? Stock has been very low in NA. I can only find 64gb versions but at $599 I dont need 64gb that badly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2012)

@Brandon
Is that modroid or udroidx?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Brandon
> Is that modroid or udroidx?



Modroid


----------



## n-ster (Jan 24, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll have to look into this later. I think my Incredible had it as well, and it's just what OLED does at a low brightness.



Many say that they have exchange between 2~4 times and finally got a good one

LePan II 9.7" 4:3 aspect ration tablet

This table has been getting good reviews, and for those who like a more square feel it seems good.

LePan I

This one is the older generation, it can sometimes go down to 170~180$ from time to time


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Anyone get their hands on a Transformer Prime? Stock has been very low in NA. I can only find 64gb versions but at $599 I dont need 64gb that badly.



I saw a guy who had a used 32GB listed for sale.  IIRC, ~$350


----------



## n-ster (Jan 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I saw a guy who had a used 32GB listed for sale.  IIRC, ~$350



Transformer PRIME at 350$?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I saw a guy who had a used 32GB listed for sale.  IIRC, ~$350



Link?


----------



## Bow (Jan 25, 2012)

Just picked up my new Driod Razr


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2012)

I was wrong - it's a 16GB model:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2155633

Listed for $360 shipped, but he's had it a while and might go lower...


----------



## n-ster (Jan 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I was wrong - it's a 16GB model:
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2155633
> 
> Listed for $360 shipped, but he's had it a while and might go lower...



hehe that's the standard Transformer  His price is ridiculously high. It isn't hard to find a new Transformer for 330$ and a keyboard for 99~129$. Used/Like New should be under 400$ for the combo and 300$ just the Tablet and 100 for the keyboard, both shipped


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2012)

Must have gotten that confused with another post I was looking...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just got a htc sensation, It has S-off and a custom rom with the cpu at 1.5ghz, and a 4.3" 540x960/16:9 screen,its a very nice phone indeed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

tigger said:


> I just got a htc sensation,



Very similar to the Droid Incredible 2 but with 4G, very nice. I bet you love it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 25, 2012)

... an HTC Sensation.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very similar to the Droid Incredible 2 but with 4G, very nice. I bet you love it.



I think it's more similar to my phone, the Rezound. Actually, from what I read it's a slightly downgraded rezound. If that's true, it's got to be good. My Rezound is great now that I have one without the audio feedback problem. Just can't wait for the ICS upgrade.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I think it's more similar to my phone, the Rezound



Or that 

Either way all 3 are nice. I can't wait for March to get here when I can get my 2 year discounts again.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

Its running a custom 2.3.4 gbread rom, there are a few ICS based roms but they're not brilliant. This is the rom thats on it, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=14191938&postcount=1

Yup i do love it, the screen size/rez makes browsing real nice, and it has full flash support too.

If you phone supports flash, have a look here- http://www.kongregate.com/ 

I have spent ages on here.

Also i can plug my usb in and use the connection on my pc for the phone, such a useful thing.

It has a MHL port too so it can output full hd movies to a tv and use DLNA to wirelessy stream to a tv too.

Full spec is here- http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_sensation-3875.php


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Or that
> 
> Either way all 3 are nice. I can't wait for March to get here when I can get my 2 year discounts again.



LOL. Sometimes I get OCD with details.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2012)

The fiance is dying to get her hands on my DInc, and keeps insisting I go in Feb to get my 2-year upgrade, so she can have the DInc. Not really inclined to upgrade, enjoying my phone. But, assuming I lose the battle (a pretty good bet), any preferences? I like the sensation, but I'm a verizon user...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

First off, are you into rooting? Like HTC Sense?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> The fiance is dying to get her hands on my DInc, and keeps insisting I go in Feb to get my 2-year upgrade, so she can have the DInc. Not really inclined to upgrade, enjoying my phone. But, assuming I lose the battle (a pretty good bet), any preferences? I like the sensation, but I'm a verizon user...



The sensation is a very nice device, Just see if you can have a play with one first.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2012)

Mine's rooted, but I never got around to doing more than unlocking it, and installing a couple of root apps. I did a lot more with my old HTC-8125, custom roms, etc, but just really didn't with the DInc


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2012)

tigger said:


> The sensation is a very nice device, Just see if you can have a play with one first.



Sensation looks to be TMobile only  Or at least, Not Verizon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

I know I am keeping my eye on Thunderbolt, DInc2, & Droid Bionic. I have no plans of moving to 4g. If the Rezound gets cheap enough I will be getting one though. Gnex won't be dropping to a reasonable price when I am ready to upgrade I know that much.

I suggest staying away from the Droid Razr if you LOVE rooting only due to its nonremovable battery. I had done many many battery pulls on my OG Droid it's pathetic.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2012)

Got no need, desire, or reason to go 4G, and definitely not for the increased price. I'm just hoping we stay grandfathered in on the unlimited data plans when we DO update... I do like the dual core of the Rezound, but it's a bit too much, I think. Don't like paying that much for a phone ;(


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm just hoping we stay grandfathered in on the unlimited data plans when we DO update.



My wife's plan did when she got the Iphone 4.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm just hoping we stay grandfathered in on the unlimited data plans when we DO update...



They don't seem to be very consistent with who gets grandfathered in and who doesn't...I got an X2 in June before the plan changes and was told that if I change my phone it will not get the unlimited plan.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm on 3 payg uk, 300mins/3k txt/unlimited data for £15/mth, pretty good deal really.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been snooping around Tmobile shop looking at phones. Even though we don't get out of contract until SEPT, Its always good to check out the phones they offer.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 25, 2012)

paying 5$ / month first 10 months and 25$ afterwards (garanteed for life price) for unlimited talk text data

That's what you call bargain hunting. Most people here pay 30$/month just for 6GB data


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

n-ster said:


> paying 5$ / month first 10 months and 25$ afterwards (garanteed for life price) for unlimited talk text data
> 
> That's what you call bargain hunting. Most people here pay 30$/month just for 6GB data



Verizon is BAD! Im paying 150$ a month for 2 lines and only 1 line has internet PERIOD! its unlimited but only 3g. I want out so bad! I can hop over to Tmobile and get 2 phones with unlimited TALK/TEXT and 2GB DATA (After 2GB they slow you down some) for 99.99$ month.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2012)

We're paying...$110, 2 lines, unlimited data, no text plan... standard minutes, don't remember, I think it's 1000 between the two lines. I'm an IT geek, so I want my unlimited data.

I'm looking at the Bionic... Not a big Motorola fan, REALLY an HTC fan, but Verizon's kinda limited on their HTC offerings right now... Anyone seen/played with one yet?


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought i found an app from Alldatasheet and I was very happy until it turned out it was just a link to the homepage. 

It's a Galaxy Gio btw, €120 and very well worth it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Verizon only has 700 minutes or 1400 minutes on the family plan. We were using 700 minutes but her mom calls alot from a land line and it was killing us. We have unlimited text cause I text her and friends alot LOL Jr can vouch for that!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondering why you haven't added your moms number to f & f.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just wondering why you haven't added your moms number to f & f.



700 minutes doesn't have F&F so we are forced to use 1400 minute plan and with that many minutes, its not really needed to use F&F cause we barely use over 700 minutes as it is. Hell one month we only used 400 minutes total.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Got no need, desire, or reason to go 4G, and definitely not for the increased price. I'm just hoping we stay grandfathered in on the unlimited data plans when we DO update... I do like the dual core of the Rezound, but it's a bit too much, I think. Don't like paying that much for a phone ;(



Newegg wireless, which is really just part of Wirefly, offers the Rezound for $49 sometimes with a renewed Verizon contract. The only thing you have to do is renew through them. Otherwise you can do everything else at the corporate store, including returning the phone if you run into any problems.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 26, 2012)

Always wondered what high end android devices would compare to desktop cpu's. I'd say around p4 performance. By all means im completely guessing. Anyone that could give an estimate, or even better an answer?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2012)

probably close, clock for clock, but the tech is different and you can't run x86 on these.


----------



## LordJummy (Jan 28, 2012)

Can you add me please? *My primary cell is a Sprint Samsung Galaxy S2 Epic 4G Touch* (running the blazer rom w/ EL 29 modem, overclocked to 1.3GHz (Tegrak)). 

The blazer rom is a highly optimized and modded gingerbread ROM. It's super F'ing fast. I score in the 5K range in quadrant standard with moderate OC. I've seen scores of 6281 on XDA with this phone and custom ROMs. Freakin' nuts...

I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Note (international version, specs are better). Can't wait to test it out. It's basically a bigger and better version of my epic touch. Oh and it's white.

Absolutely love my epic touch. It's by far the most powerful and functional phone I've ever owned. It is so fast and solid. I use a Seidio Surface combo black case + holster, and some screen shields - forget the brand.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow the Galaxy Note... NEED PICS NOOOOOOOWWW


----------



## LordJummy (Jan 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Wow the Galaxy Note... NEED PICS NOOOOOOOWWW



I will do an unboxing when it arrives.

I'm stuck with my epic touch until then.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't wait  I hope you enjoy it! make sure to check if your grays are OK at low brightness


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just saw this, pretty cool, try it if you have a HTC phone.

Dropbox, HTC Offer 5GB of Free Cloud Storage

Read more: http://techland.time.com/2011/10/26/dropbox-htc-offer-5gb-of-free-cloud-storage/#ixzz1kt7FWEUG

http://techland.time.com/2011/10/26/dropbox-htc-offer-5gb-of-free-cloud-storage/


----------



## t_ski (Jan 29, 2012)

So is the HTC Droid Incedible still a good phone?  I saw one listed and I'm thinking of making the guy an offer on it.  Anyone know what they're worth ATM?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good tome, I cant help you on price though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

They're worth about $100-150 depending on condition. Check these forums for comparisons:

http://androidforums.com/classifieds/


----------



## t_ski (Jan 30, 2012)

He's probably got it priced right then.  I'm gonna have to low-ball him a little though...


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 30, 2012)

add me to the list  i have the Samsung Galaxy Nexus, running 4.0.3. its also the limited edition:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just put a beta CM9 ICS on my phone, boy ICS is nice.


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone have the new transformer? Thinking about it but want to hear what you guys think


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 30, 2012)

tigger said:


> I just put a beta CM9 ICS on my phone, boy ICS is nice.



yeah, its beautiful


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys I still don't have a smartphone(I still don't think you should have to use internet), but I may be able to get a new phone around May from U.S. Cellular and for now I was wondering what phone is better HTC Hero S or a Motorola Electrify I was thinking the Moto was better, but I have never had a Android so wasn't for sure. Also to note U.S. Cellular will be having 4G LTE in like 2 months. With phones ETC. Here is a side by side compare 


EDIT: is there a website that has a performance comparison of mobile procs?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 30, 2012)

The motorola is better, dual core, more internal storage, better cam.


This is a good website for phones- http://www.gsmarena.com/

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4285&idPhone2=3987


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> add me to the list  i have the Samsung Galaxy Nexus, running 4.0.3. its also the *limited edition*



I'm jelly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mswLKWrznC0

Cool easter egg in ICS


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2012)

tigger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mswLKWrznC0
> 
> Cool easter egg in ICS



Now I REALLY want ICS!


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 1, 2012)

For da droid
http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn. Came in this morning to post here for it as well


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 1, 2012)

sooo... anyone got/getting the transformer prime? any thoughts on it so far?


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 1, 2012)

wow I totally missed this club lol, i've been using android for over a year now. Add me to da list lol. Atrix 4G.

Also, I got a couple apps to add... the "Xfinity" app from Comcast which is pretty much a TV Guide. Really comes in handy if you have basic cable with just the converter box. "The Weather Channel" app for those that don't like weatherbug for w/e reason.

and +1 on the flashlight app. be sure to put an icon on your home-screen for easier access lol. tap on/tap off.

And now an app... request... is there an app in the works for uploading images to techpowerup.org?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2012)

OK guys; soon I will be able to use a phone discount and upgrade from an OG Droid. Now I have a feeling I won't be able to afford a Rezound or Gnex so limited down my choices to

1. Droid Bionic
2. Droid Incredible 2
3. Droid 3

What would be your choice? Also not counting out the LG Revolution either nor the Thunderbolt. No plans on moving over to a 4g plan here either.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 3, 2012)

Per our conversation over Steam, my vote's on the Incredible 2.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 3, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Per our conversation over Steam, my vote's on the Incredible 2.



+1


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2012)

4 votes DInc2 2 votes Bionic. I like them both alot.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 4, 2012)

Got a kindle fire/ & rooted it! lols, i had it for .5hrs before i decided to root... pretty neat. don't like the unrooted system Kindle won't let you access google aps or Andriod market but now i can haz cookies lol


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> OK guys; soon I will be able to use a phone discount and upgrade from an OG Droid. Now I have a feeling I won't be able to afford a Rezound or Gnex so limited down my choices to
> 
> 1. Droid Bionic
> 2. Droid Incredible 2
> ...



If you don't have 4g in your area, I heard the 4g antenna searching kills your battery bad.  Friend at work has a Droid Razr and he turned off the 4g because of that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok? So that means I can't get an LTE phone without sacrificing battery life?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2012)

I think you can just turn it off. At least he can on the Droid Razr...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> If you don't have 4g in your area, I heard the 4g antenna searching kills your battery bad.  Friend at work has a Droid Razr and he turned off the 4g because of that.



most people keep the 4g off unless they need it. you can always change your wimax/lte settings in EPST

EXAMPLE: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1471952


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2012)

I speed tested my phone and got 2Mb/sec down and 2Mb/sec up, i think it states my phone as 14.4Mbps HSDPA and HSUPA 5.76 Mbps. I don't know how that compares to 4G in the US though.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 4, 2012)

PdaNet for the phone and desktop lets you get on the web with out rooting.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2012)

My phone natively lets me connect my USB cable and use my pc's connection on my phone.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

Let's hope you don't get charged for it!


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 4, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Let's hope you don't get charged for it!



Yeah its says in my net 10 contract no tethering but I am not so sure they can tell with Pdanet application.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2012)

Its not tethering, its reverse tethering. My phone does do tethering too, its the option above the one selected. If i use the reverse tether, it costs me nothing (apart from usual net cost) as I am using my home net connection on it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

Got it. Didn't take the time to read it carefully


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 4, 2012)

anyone here plays osu!droid


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Got it. Didn't take the time to read it carefully




Lol i understand how that could happen, I have never seen this reverse tether on a phone before, I wonder how many other phones can do it. It is pretty cool for downloading from the market, and browsing on it at home.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2012)

I got my Droid Incredible yesterday and I've been playing around with it a little.  I have a ton of stuff installed on it, and it's so much faster than my Ally.  I'm happy, at least until the wife finds out I bought it


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 5, 2012)

Currently looking for a tab, but damn, that is as hard as it is to find a good media player...
I want something with a 10" screen, Market, a half decent CPU/GPU, 4.0 or an upcoming update to 4.0 and a webcam would be nice.
And in this region, I'm looking for the low end pricewise. Any recommendations?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2012)

For the price, the HP Touchpad is nice, but you need to root it to get the rest of what your looking for.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 6, 2012)

I upgraded from a T-Mobile G1/HTC Dream to a Samsung Galaxy S II today.  Lovin' it.


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 6, 2012)

tigger said:


> Its not tethering, its reverse tethering. My phone does do tethering too, its the option above the one selected. If i use the reverse tether, it costs me nothing (apart from usual net cost) as I am using my home net connection on it.



How does it compare to wifi?   I guess it would only be useful when wifi isn't available, like at work or something.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2012)

1freedude said:


> How does it compare to wifi?   I guess it would only be useful when wifi isn't available, like at work or something.



Well we have a 20mb (truly) unlimited buisness line to our house, so it is fantastic. very fast for grabbing stuff off the market or youtube/browsing. To be honest if I am sat at my desk, I usually use the reverse tether rather than wifi if I need to grab something on my phone.

Here's a pic of my homescreen 







EDIT- found this, who else is getting ICS in March 

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/02/06/sfr-reveals-existence-of-android-4-0-5-confirms-ics-update-roadmap-for-galaxy-nexus-nexus-one-galaxy-sii-and-htc-sensation-in-march-2012/


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 8, 2012)

What app you guys use to oc your phone's cpu? I use SetCPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> What app you guys use to oc your phone's cpu? I use SetCPU.



Mostly a custom kernel with rom based ocing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> What app you guys use to oc your phone's cpu? I use SetCPU.



Have used prime's deprimed kernel, overclocked via script. CPU master,  setcpu, virtuous overclock & rom based utilities.  So far the most stable was setcpu.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sebastian's OC kernel, he has one for GB and one for ICS. My phone will OC upto 1.7ghz pretty stable.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 9, 2012)

I´d like to upgrade to Android 4 but my HTC Desire Z does state that there are no updates to its software available. 
I think the only way to go is to root it. Which rom out there is the best?
Also I need some instructions on rooting - have 0 experience with it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2012)

Try XDA forum-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=750

Have a read here-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=916431

Just remember *do not do anything, unless you know what you are doing*

I am always willing to help 

It looks like there is some ICS roms for your phone.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 10, 2012)

If I change my rom to a custom rom, will my service will be cancel or will it still works?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> If I change my rom to a custom rom, will my service will be cancel or will it still works?



No your service will remain the same. you may have to dial a reactivation code but thats no big deal.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> No your service will remain the same. you may have to dial a reactivation code but thats no big deal.



Ok, do you know where to download a custom rom, because I can't find one. My phone sucks because too many Virgin Mobile stuff.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Ok, do you know where to download a custom rom, because I can't find one. My phone sucks because too many Virgin Mobile stuff.



What phone do you have again? Is this phone rooted with S-OFF?


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 10, 2012)

A LG Optimus V. Yes, it is rooted.  I don't know what is "S-OFF." Do I need any app to install the custom rom?


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2012)

tigger said:


> Try XDA forum-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=750
> 
> Have a read here-
> ...



If a perm root goes wrong does resetting to factory defaults in boot loader (volume down+power button) help?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> A LG Optimus V. Yes, it is rooted.  I don't know what is "S-OFF." Do I need any app to install the custom rom?



Here is a list of roms for your phone

Also please go to the market and download Rom Manager and flash the clockworkmod recovery to your phone.

Video tutorials to help you


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is a list of roms for your phone
> 
> Also please go to the market and download Rom Manager and flash the clockworkmod recovery to your phone.
> 
> Video tutorials to help you



thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

tigger said:


> Well we have a 20mb (truly) unlimited buisness line to our house, so it is fantastic. very fast for grabbing stuff off the market or youtube/browsing. To be honest if I am sat at my desk, I usually use the reverse tether rather than wifi if I need to grab something on my phone.
> 
> Here's a pic of my homescreen
> 
> ...



Tigger, upload that background please


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a problem with my rooting procedure and my HTC Desire Z
(http://murobbs.plaza.fi/taskumuro-puhelimet-taulutietokoneet-ja-muut-mobiililaitteet/780709-htc-desire-z-roottaus-ja-custom-rommit.html)

After i put in the bold underlined command I get a message:
Failed to set prot mask (Inappropriate ioctl for devices)

adb push psneuter /data/local/tmp
adb push misc_version /data/local/tmp
adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/psneuter
adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/misc_version
*adb shell /data/local/tmp/psneuter*
adb shell

I tried the Visionary+ method too but that doesnt work either - gets stuck on rooting device please wait screen.

SuperOneClick method didnt work too.

My phone has Android 2.3.3 installed by default so I tried GingerBreak but it was useless.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I have a problem with my rooting procedure and my HTC Desire Z
> (http://murobbs.plaza.fi/taskumuro-puhelimet-taulutietokoneet-ja-muut-mobiililaitteet/780709-htc-desire-z-roottaus-ja-custom-rommit.html)
> 
> After i put in the bold underlined command I get a message:
> ...



Have you tried having a browse of the G2 section on XDA I linked? Try some of the methods in the guide I linked too, If not, try registering on XDA and post in the Q and A section for your phone, someone will help you out for sure.


----------



## Inioch (Feb 11, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I have a problem with my rooting procedure and my HTC Desire Z
> (http://murobbs.plaza.fi/taskumuro-puhelimet-taulutietokoneet-ja-muut-mobiililaitteet/780709-htc-desire-z-roottaus-ja-custom-rommit.html)
> 
> After i put in the bold underlined command I get a message:
> ...



I'd suggest downgrading to 2.2 first using the directions in xda. Then rooting should work just fine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2012)

@Rooted users

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1314443
Try this with me, so far I had success with this nifty little script. Gave me an extra hour and a half under heavy use conditions.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 11, 2012)

Inioch said:


> I'd suggest downgrading to 2.2 first using the directions in xda. Then rooting should work just fine.



So far it work - it phone has a golden SD (whatever it means) and is downgrading in boot loader right now! 

Edit: Now Visionary+ temproot worked and permroot too  ;D


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2012)

When I get my next phone (in May) I'll definitely be trying this out...

[yt]v=_--zcmqIyRI[/yt]


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2012)

Now I have problems with flashing a ROM to my phone. 
I installed ROM Manager and flashed ClockworkMod Recovery with it but get a red exclamation mark in a triangle when I want to go to recovery in bootloader. 
It does not go away other than take the phones battery out.
Are there some alternative methods?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Laurijan, just a guess but the rom you are on currently is restoring the stock recovery after every reboot. Easy fix: flash alternate recovery in Rom manager then reflash clockwork mod and then choose reboot to recovery mode.

It all boils down to the way it was rooted(not saying it was incorrectly done).


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2012)

Flash Alternate Recovery is blacked out in ROM Manager. Should I try Flash ClockworkMod Touch?

Edit: Forgot to say that I try to flash CyanogenMod update-cm-7.1.0-vision-signed.zip


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Make sure you download the latest gapps. Reflashing cwm may work.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Make sure you download the latest gapps. Reflashing cwm may work.



I have the latest version and reflashing cwm didnt do the trick.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I have the latest version and reflashing cwm didnt do the trick.



Bump. Unsure what to try at this point.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Bump. Unsure what to try at this point.



Started this thread over XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22444014#post22444014

Basically I am told there to root my phone again with another method.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Started this thread over XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22444014#post22444014
> 
> Basically I am told there to root my phone again with another method.



Subscribed. I am going to watch that thread to learn something.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2012)

The other method root worked and i could install ClockworkMod properly and flash to CyanogenMod rom.
Worked! Thx for you help guys!


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there any way to use Paypal with the Market?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2012)

Sadly no, it almost happened, but after the Paypal lawsuit against Google and Google deciding that Google Checkout was a competing product to Paypal, Google dropped the subject


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2012)

I now have a tablet too! A cheap, VERY VERY cheap Kendo M7. 7 inches, possibly a dual core at 600Mhz and resistive screen. Got it for €40 used, but it looks almost pristine. Not very good in many ways, but nice to use. No proper Market though, but I think upgrades will fix that.


----------



## LordJummy (Feb 14, 2012)

For anyone who uses a Sprint SGS2 Epic 4G Touch; Blazer v3.9 was just released. IMO it's the top rom at the moment. Full custom overstew ICS theme and animations, etc. You can check it out on XDA here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1363071

Here is an AWESOME ICS recolor theme called "ICS Sherbert Edition" (works with blazer, calkulin's, and many others):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1473113


I'm using this sherbert theme and it's pretty amazing on the E4GT SAMOLED+ display. Screenshots don't do it justice, you have to experience it for yourself.


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2012)

Turns out the updates with the good stuff doesn't work:

v1.4.1 
-Better battery performance
-Root support
-Superuser
-Better use of Processor/memmory
-New launcher

v2.0.1 
Improved system stability
Better touch screen response
Bug fix. Force close at boot
Bug fix. Scandinavian keyboard

Boo, hiss. It works ok though, it would've been nice with an upgrade though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

Frick said:


> I now have a tablet too! A cheap, VERY VERY cheap Kendo M7. 7 inches, possibly a dual core at 600Mhz and resistive screen. Got it for €40 used, but it looks almost pristine. Not very good in many ways, but nice to use. No proper Market though, but I think upgrades will fix that.



Can you give us a picture of the about screen in your settings of this tablet?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2012)

total android noob for modding/updating.


GF is looking at this phone:

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/E6826/huawei-u8150-ideos-android-trade-unlocked-mobile-phone


can it be modded/upgraded to newer android OS, rooted/JB'd, etc?


edit: the other option is this. thoughts?

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/EM0032/samsung-galaxy-ace-unlocked-mobile-black


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> total android noob for modding/updating.
> 
> 
> GF is looking at this phone:
> ...


that second one is good, maybe the optimus one? that is a nice budget phone


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2012)

Both links are broken on my mobile. What brand/model of each?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> total android noob for modding/updating.
> 
> 
> GF is looking at this phone:
> ...



that samsung isnt half bad... and you can root it relatively easy. a few roms for it as well as kernels. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1282011

theres a whole subforum on xda about it... http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1164


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok I got the links working. Go with the Samsung.


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> total android noob for modding/updating.
> 
> can it be modded/upgraded to newer android OS, rooted/JB'd, etc?



This shit is addictive.  I have been through at least four up/side/down-grades on my gtab tablet in the last 24 hrs.  Not because of probs, just for the fuck of it!

Don't even get me started on my phone...!

One word of advice if you get the Sammy,  load the drivers on the PC first.  I have worked on a few Samsungs, and they all needed different drivers.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> total android noob for modding/updating.
> 
> 
> GF is looking at this phone:
> ...



Get the Galaxy ace, its a much better Android phone, and it has some stuff for it. Here is a link to the XDA section for it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1164


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2012)

tigger said:


> Get the Galaxy ace, its a much better Android phone, and it has some stuff for it. Here is a link to the XDA section for it.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1164




we chose the galaxy in the end due to higher res screen and looks, but that forum be damned helpful. i bet i lose the link and ask for it again anyway XD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 16, 2012)

XDA is the place to be for Android phones, and stuff.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2012)

Retired the Atrix today for the Galaxy Note. So far its the perfect size for me and kills my desire for a tablet. Battery life seems average, but maybe it needs to go through a couple charging cycles to calibrate.


----------



## LordJummy (Feb 18, 2012)

Sprint / Sammy ICS leaks are stable and updated. CWM Flashable zips will be up very soon. This is a big deal. The E4GT and the Galaxy Note have the ICS leaks available. Just check XDA 

E4GT Version: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1502561


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 18, 2012)

Xda is my second fave place after TPU.

That Gnote looks huge :O

Does anyone know of a bluetooth gamepad thats buyable in the uk, I just put Fpse on my phone and its very nice.


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 18, 2012)

I have gone through one ICS ROM, and another with an update.  I think I'm on the fence.  I completely skipped gingerbread and honeycomb.

Something about the browser is off.  Can't quite put my finger on it (no pun intended).  

Currently, my T-Mobile Vibrant is running Zenwich beta2.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2012)

About to pull the trigger on a $99 Rezound; any thoughts? Heard it's got subpar battery life, anyone have first hand experience on it?

EDIT:
Trigger pulled.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Saturday i'm a proud owner of a HTC sensation XL white
i have iphone ATM


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Saturday i'm a proud owner of a HTC sensation XL



Ooo I like that too! nice phone.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 23, 2012)

If Skyrim was released on android. Life complete.

Can you buy a bluetooth mouse and keyboard that can work with an android device? XD


----------



## ERazer (Feb 23, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> About to pull the trigger on a $99 Rezound; any thoughts? Heard it's got subpar battery life, anyone have first hand experience on it?
> 
> EDIT:
> Trigger pulled.



im curious about the battery life as well, lmk how was it


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 23, 2012)

Battery life is bad just like every other 4G phone other than the Razr MAXX. Turn off the 4G radio and keep the brightness down, and it'll be closer to any other recent phone.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2012)

From what I've been reading battery life on rezound rivals iphone4 and better when 4g is turned off.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just put a HTC test release of ICS on my sensation, its pretty nice.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 24, 2012)

tigger said:


> I just put *an* HTC test release of ICS on my sensation, its pretty nice.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## camoxiong (Feb 25, 2012)

I still have a question about flashing to a custom rom. If I flash it to a custom rom, will I lose everything like my pictures, videos, apps, & contacts?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 25, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> I still have a question about flashing to a custom rom. If I flash it to a custom rom, will I lose everything like my pictures, videos, apps, & contacts?



Flashing leaves you with a blank slate. You will want to back up your contacts, videos and pics before the flash. Apps you can restore after logging back into your respective App Store. The best option would be to use Titanium Backup to get it all archived in one shot.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 25, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?source=...A4Q8wc&usg=AFQjCNELmdXeuSzNZrcsY22lEiX8bHWyow



Grammar Nazi Cat did not capitalise N in "Nazi", its grammar is unsatisfactory.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 25, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Flashing leaves you with a blank slate. You will want to back up your contacts, videos and pics before the flash. Apps you can restore after logging back into your respective App Store. The best option would be to use Titanium Backup to get it all archived in one shot.



Sorry I'm still a noob at flashing into a custom rom. So, if I back up all my data and in the custom rom, can I restore all my data into the custom rom?


----------



## erixx (Feb 25, 2012)

I un-customized and un-rooted last weekend (my Asus Transformer 101) and this morning I checked available updates and vooiláaaa: Ice Cream gallore!!!! Installing right now. Wondering if it is good "as it is" or not. 

Keeping an eye on the progress bar now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Sorry I'm still a noob at flashing into a custom rom. So, if I back up all my data and in the custom rom, can I restore all my data into the custom rom?



Sometimes. I suggest not doing so and only restoring the apps you most use. 
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackup&hl=en

@erixx

Very very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2012)

erixx said:


> I un-customized and un-rooted last weekend (my Asus Transformer 101) and this morning I checked available updates and vooiláaaa: Ice Cream gallore!!!! Installing right now. Wondering if it is good "as it is" or not.
> 
> Keeping an eye on the progress bar now



ICS is better than Gbread imo, enjoy.

Nice Tab too.


----------



## enaher (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm waiting ofr the oficial release of ICS for my Galaxy Tab7+ and to try it out got a Motorola Bravo brand new for 80$, I'm amazed on ICS it works flawlessly on a old phone minus some quirks on the camarea and radio.

Bravo specs:
Arm A8 800Mhz
512 Ram


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sometimes. I suggest not doing so and only restoring the apps you most use.
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackup&hl=en
> 
> @erixx
> ...



Ok, thanks. I'll think about if I will do it or not.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 27, 2012)

Facebook spying on your texts......
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161330


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sometimes. I suggest not doing so and only restoring the apps you most use.
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackup&hl=en.



JR is right! MyBackupRoot is what I use and I love it!


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 27, 2012)

i love my HTC Sensation XL it's bloody fast and i use power saving setting!!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2012)

Anything specific things to do to gain battery life on my ICS Google Nexus?


----------



## erixx (Feb 27, 2012)

tune bluetooth etc off, turn screen backlight to auto or dark, use few 'constantly online' gadgets, widgets or applets.

ICS so far adds some settings, some screens, not much more. Not faster. I enabled GPU forced accelleration and some app(lication)s would hang, not sure if it was that setting or not. Back to defaults.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2012)

Turn off 4g or mobile data completely. Turn off background and auto sync if data is a must to be on all the time.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2012)

When I'm in class/at work, I leave data and WiFi off. I can't check my phone anyway, so why do I care about new emails? I turn data back on after class/work and go about my day.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 28, 2012)

what is the best backup for android?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, but I already do all of this  Quite common sense, I was hoping for something out of the ordinary


----------



## blue.dot (Feb 28, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> what is the best backup for android?



I use the Titanium Backup, the free version


----------



## erixx (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends if you want applications fully backed up (usefull for payed ones, I suppose) or your DATA.
I did a whipe and reinstalled a previous android firmware and later ICS, and all my data (on SD card) was there, plus Supernote was reinstalled automatically (?) and my notes were there...

So there are backup programms for data only, and also for applications.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 28, 2012)

blue.dot said:


> I use the Titanium Backup, the free version



will it back up my stock rom?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll have a nice little thing to show come next week... dang ground shipping


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> will it back up my stock rom?


That's what a nandroid backup in recovery is for.



Cold Storm said:


> I'll have a nice little thing to show come next week... dang ground shipping


Please share!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Please share!



I will next week. 


Just glad I won't be able to play with it til next Wednesday... Gives me time to finally do the  Cosmos build


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I will next week.
> 
> 
> Just glad I won't be able to play with it til next Wednesday... Gives me time to finally do the  Cosmos build



All I know is, in love with the HTC Rezound. Already got it rooted/rom'd/ played around with ICS and now back to stock again. LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2012)

hmmm


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 6, 2012)

The Backside IHO works fine with my LG Optimus V. Finally 2.3.7 on my phone. Virgin Mobile haven't release the 2.3.X updates yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmmm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120306/shot_000001.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120306/shot_000002.jpg


Wtf?


camoxiong said:


> The Backside IHO works fine with my LG Optimus V. Finally 2.3.7 on my phone. Virgin Mobile haven't release the 2.3.X updates yet.



What's a backside hio? Lol


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wtf?
> 
> 
> What's a backside hio? Lol



Flashing Inferior Human Organs Backside Rom CM7.1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well my phone is showing its age and that its on its way out. After a long weekend for crashes and hard freezes, I decided to go back to the original stock rom with only root. So far is running OK but only time will tell now.


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2012)

Apart from some better menu options, ICS is not better on my Transformer, Android3.21 was as stable as it could be.

Edit: or maybe it the 'apps' that are not ready for ICS...


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 7, 2012)

My Motorola Atrix arrived today, paid £150 second hand. The screen is in great condition and thats what i was looking for, back cover has some minor surface scratches from general use but overall was well looked after.

This is my first experience with Android, powerful wee phone has a Tegra 2 dual core and 1gb of ram.

Just waiting on my new Giff Gaff sim card; 250mins unlimited data and texts (no limits at all, no 1gb of data or 3000 text limit) all for £10 a month on pay as you go, i also get to spend the £10 top up. If one month i decide i dont need to top up or want a new sim i can just do that as im not locked into a contract. Can also top up £15 or £20 for the same deal but with more mins. They let you top up on their website or set up a rolling payment, can also just old fashioned go to a shop and buy a voucher.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 8, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.uploadgeek.com/image-01CF_4F575EFE.jpg
> 
> My Motorola Atrix arrived today, paid £150 second hand. The screen is in great condition and thats what i was looking for, back cover has some minor surface scratches from general use but overall was well looked after.
> 
> ...



Is that in the USA? Because I have Virgin Mobile and I pay $35 every month no contract, I have 300 minutes and unlimited text and data.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 11, 2012)

Posted this in the Online Deals thread, but relevant:



DannibusX said:


> Dead Space Mobile is on sale in the Android Market for .49 cents today. So far so good, and it's really highly rated for a mobile game.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 12, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Is that in the USA? Because I have Virgin Mobile and I pay $35 every month no contract, I have 300 minutes and unlimited text and data.



No that carrier is in the UK, interestingly my phone is an AT&T mobile (although rooted and unlocked). In the UK at least when offered unlimted texts or data it has a limit, its usually 3000 or 5000 texts with some sort of down/upload data limit, now to me that is a lot for any one user but Giff Gaff do offer totally unlimited texts and data. The data interests me texts not so much.

Been using the Atrix for a while its a nice mobile but sucks for battery useage. Im using the darkside rom that came preinstalled probably will upgrade to the Nottachtrix rom which is also based on official OTA updates.

VLC Beta doesn't work with the Atrix which is rubbish but eventually i guess it'll get fixed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, since my droids erratic behavior as of late, I wanted to test the new SD 10 gingerbread with CM7 stock kernel and I must say that it has fixed a lot of issues. The speed is awesome and since flashing I have only had one hard lock that required a battery pull but otherwise it has been smooth.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been using a Galaxy SII since October and my contract is coming up for renewal so I'm going to wait for the Galaxy SIII, I'll have to try and get the money first lol. I can't really think of much to improve on the SII. A wider field of view on the camera and 720p60 would be nice. Stereo speakers, or a louder/clearer mono speaker would be nice too.

I'll be happy once I can get a vanilla ICS Rom on it, I just dislike TouchWiz. It would be cool if users were given a choice of a Vanilla or manufacturer Rom.



MilkyWay said:


> http://www.uploadgeek.com/image-01CF_4F575EFE.jpg
> 
> My Motorola Atrix arrived today, paid £150 second hand. The screen is in great condition and thats what i was looking for, back cover has some minor surface scratches from general use but overall was well looked after.
> 
> ...



Pretty sweet deal there on the phone! Looks nice.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me when (if) ICS is going to come to the HTC Desire?

I look and there are Root methods but the camera doesn't work on a lot of them. I really hope HTC don't bend over the desire AGAIN, though I'm not holding out on much.

Damn HTC. Never again.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2012)

Not officially, but there are roms in the making that look promising


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 12, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Not officially, but there are roms in the making that look promising



What I have been keeping an eye on too. Gotta get my arse in gear and get a ROM to work.


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just spotted this forum and thought id pitch in I have 3 android handset 2 HTC Sensations both rooted and reflashed with the cyanogens mod and an older htc desire again rooted and reflashes with the insert coin rom  ive 2 android tablets also one a cheep n cheerfull arnoava and the other archos 8 250 gig tablet


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 13, 2012)

Just for fun, on my HTC desire CM7.1 (android 2.3.7), I,ve modified the splashscreen for this:







no troll or hate, just for fun


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2012)

Installed NottachTrix rom on my Atrix and its decent, very fast and stable. Had to use a touch screen capable recovery because the installer used touch, other than that i can keep my stuff when upgrading to a newer version of rom.
Probably the best rom right now for the Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I will next week.
> 
> 
> Just glad I won't be able to play with it til next Wednesday... Gives me time to finally do the  Cosmos build




Cosmos Build is done and guess what?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2012)

Mmmm so so sexy.


----------



## Inioch (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay fellas, I'm panicking a bit here.

I rooted my Desire Z for the first time today. Before doing anything stupid, I obtained temp-root and backed up everything with Titanium Backup. Or so I thought. It lasted a long freaking time, but I didn't remember to check the sdcard because Titanium backup showed everything to be backed up.

Then I downgraded from 2.3.3 to 2.2 and rooted. Now Titanium Backup can't find the backed up data and the folder on the sdcard is empty.

Everything else is mostly irrelevant stuff, but are all contact info saved and synced somewhere or did I just lose all of them?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2012)

If you have it synced up with a Google account, then your contacts should come back when you log back in to Google.  At least it did that for me when I replaced one phone and later when I upgraded to another.


----------



## Inioch (Mar 15, 2012)

It was synced to a Google account. I can't seem to get it to sync the contacts back though.
The sync settings are set to sync automatically and I even forced it to sync again.
Nothing shows up though.

EDIT: I can't find the contacts from gmail either. It seems I've lost them all.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 18, 2012)

Would ICS decrease the perf of a Galaxy SII. I know the new UI and all extra things are great, but it's a bigger resource hog than GB, unless they optimized it so good it out performs GB. Anyone have a GSII flashed to ICS run a quadrant bench for me? I get 3900-4000 GB 2.3.6 stock


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm getting a nice Galaxy s2 on tuesday


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 18, 2012)

tigger said:


> I'm getting a nice Galaxy s2 on tuesday



You will not be let down, an amazing phone! IMO more of a pocket pc than a phone! Remember when you get it to update it to 2.3.6 by going Settings>About phone>Software Update>Update. 

It's one amazing phone, I can play 1080p videos on youtube off the phones browser :3 and flash games work perfectly aswell!


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 18, 2012)

Inioch said:


> It was synced to a Google account. I can't seem to get it to sync the contacts back though.
> The sync settings are set to sync automatically and I even forced it to sync again.
> Nothing shows up though.
> 
> EDIT: I can't find the contacts from gmail either. It seems I've lost them all.



Log into Gmail manually from desktop/laptop.  Go to contacts.  Export contacts as .vcf (card file).  This will save the file locally. Get that file into phone, and import through phonebook/contacts.  

Or, log in to Gmail through browser and switch to desktop mode(at bottom of page).  This will allow you to see contacts through the browser.

I know this because I rarely use sync , or sign in my phone.

Another handy bit I found out if you don't/can't get market (play)... keep a copy of astro in an email.  The new flavors of ics don't include a file explorer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Log into Gmail manually from desktop/laptop.  Go to contacts.  Export contacts as .vcf (card file).  This will save the file locally. Get that file into phone, and import through phonebook/contacts.
> 
> Or, log in to Gmail through browser and switch to desktop mode(at bottom of page).  This will allow you to see contacts through the browser.
> 
> ...



Astro is my fave file explorer.


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 18, 2012)

tigger said:


> Astro is my fave file explorer.



Even better--->File Expert.  Awesome root explorer.


----------



## Inioch (Mar 18, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Log into Gmail manually from desktop/laptop.  Go to contacts.  Export contacts as .vcf (card file).  This will save the file locally. Get that file into phone, and import through phonebook/contacts.
> 
> Or, log in to Gmail through browser and switch to desktop mode(at bottom of page).  This will allow you to see contacts through the browser.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I checked the Gmail contacts, but it seems that the contacts weren't synced at all from the phone. I thought that was automatic, but didn't seem like it. Where/how do I set it to sync the contacts?

I managed to pull most of my contacts from the old phone. I just lost the ones from the last six months or so.


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 19, 2012)

found this while browsing and thorght it worthy of a quick read enjoy
http://www.osnews.com/story/25694/CyanogenMod_9_alpha_puts_Samsung_to_shame


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 19, 2012)

Inioch said:


> Thanks. I checked the Gmail contacts, but it seems that the contacts weren't synced at all from the phone. I thought that was automatic, but didn't seem like it. Where/how do I set it to sync the contacts?
> 
> I managed to pull most of my contacts from the old phone. I just lost the ones from the last six months or so.



OK, first get astro file manager or file expert from play.  I'm not sure how your phone sets up its file tree, but look for a folder in root called /mnt.  Then /sdcard.  Then something that looks like it belongs to titanium backup.

THEN, back to the market to get a fresh copy of TB.  Uninstall if you must.  Btw, congratulations, you just got me to log in my phone to the play store to get TB.  

Now, go back to astro...look in /mnt/emmc for something like titanium backup.  Or, /mnt/external_SD.  Its tough to know where to point you.

Really what I'm getting at is just look around your phone for the TB backup.  Once (if) you find it, you can tell TB where it is.

OK, if that doesn't pan out, the sync option is under accounts & sync.  Click the address.  Select what you will. I also saw something about backup & restore, but I think it has to do with .apk's data.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 20, 2012)

https://www.humblebundle.com/downloads?key=VqyB87buekYB
New Humble bundle... they have a droid app now too.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 20, 2012)

"A Droid App"? This is the second bundle that's actually multi-platform! Awesome idea, if I had been interested in any of the games I'd have it instantly.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, so i now have a samsung galaxy S i9000 on firmware gingerbread.XWJVN


the proximity sensor is bad, and a custom firmware based on ICS (http://www.galnetmiui.co.uk/content/) has a button to disable/fix it, until i can do a hardware fix to the phone (cheap, but not fast since i gotta get the headphone jack/sensor from overseas)


Can someone please help me jailbreak and update the firmware on this phone?

edit: seems relevant 
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1754052&p=6#r115


edit: so its debranded and rooted now. proximity sensor is dud ($5 part on ebay) so for now i need to disable that, which stock firmware cant do. i get an error flashing to the galnetMIUI firmware above, about file signatures being invalid - google says there should be an option to disable that, but i'm not seeing it. help?

edit: this page has a firmware with a different version of CWM already included, so i'll try that.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225879


----------



## erixx (Mar 27, 2012)

Man Mussels, I think we call it rooting, as jailbreak is apple-only. 

Yesterday I rooted my ICS'ed Transformer, it didn't work until I plugged it into a good ole USB2 port instead of the Etron USB3 port... What a useles headache!

Edit: I also have that recent CWM version 5, it seems ok.


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

My Droid Incredible has lasted me two years now and has been great. Now I have a Droid Razer Maxx on the way! Can't wait


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 28, 2012)

erixx said:


> Man Mussels, I think we call it rooting, as jailbreak is apple-only.
> 
> Yesterday I rooted my ICS'ed Transformer, it didn't work until I plugged it into a good ole USB2 port instead of the Etron USB3 port... What a useles headache!
> 
> Edit: I also have that recent CWM version 5, it seems ok.



is that the touch based recovery?  I can't wait til the phones get touch based cwm.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2012)

so i solved my issues, phones working great on galnet MIUI with the proxy sensor disabled.



what apps should i get? what are the must haves?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2012)

Side load the VLC beta.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1517415

Pandora/Slacker/Spotify if you're into music. Unsure if it's still available, N64oid.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> My Droid Incredible has lasted me two years now and has been great. Now I have a Droid Razer Maxx on the way! Can't wait



I've been very happy with the DINC I picked up, too.  It's a great phone.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a question. I have a rooted HTC Desire Z with Cyaogen mod OS and want to disable the advertisement in apps. 
How is this done?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I got a question. I have a rooted HTC Desire Z with Cyaogen mod OS and want to disable the advertisement in apps.
> How is this done?



Usually it has adverse effects but download Rom Toolbox:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolbox&hl=en

Use it's ad blocker function in its main tools tab.


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2012)

1freedude said:


> is that the touch based recovery?  I can't wait til the phones get touch based cwm.



It is not, and I am not wanting it: to easy to mis-touch a boot option!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2012)

@erixx

I agree, there is a build of CWM Touch for the Rezound. I can't stand it. Switched back to AmonRA within 5 minutes.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 29, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I got a question. I have a rooted HTC Desire Z with Cyaogen mod OS and want to disable the advertisement in apps.
> How is this done?



I'm actually running AdFree, and seem to have no issues...



I'm really interested in the HTC One series, but I'm not seeing it headed to Verizon, for some stupid-a$$ reason. Anyone know if they are eventually headed that way? Or, if not, has anyone seen anything (besides the asinine "Rezound") that's got anywhere near that kind of power?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 29, 2012)

Got a Samsung Galaxy S Plus two weeks ago. Very impressed with it but want to play without the risk of bricking it (contract phone) How safe is all of this rooting malarkey and any sites/info I can read up on the process?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Got a Samsung Galaxy S Plus two weeks ago. Very impressed with it but want to play without the risk of bricking it (contract phone) How safe is all of this rooting malarkey and any sites/info I can read up on the process?



This should be all you need.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1270

If you need assistance, hit me up on Steam.


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 29, 2012)

hi  Guys thorght this worthy of a quick read 
http://www.extremetech.com/computin...-make-android-root-access-an-official-feature


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm actually running AdFree, and seem to have no issues...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in the HTC One series, but I'm not seeing it headed to Verizon, for some stupid-a$$ reason. Anyone know if they are eventually headed that way? Or, if not, has anyone seen anything (besides the asinine "Rezound") that's got anywhere near that kind of power?



thanks, installing it now


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 2, 2012)

Sure Sure


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 2, 2012)

I have an app recommendation - Android Lost

After finding out that Where´s My Droid now cost money with full functions I tried Android Lost.
Now I can remotely control my phone in case of theft or loss.

For example: If I lose my phone and it had GPS deactivated I go to AndroidLost.com and activate GPS and request its position or send an message that can be seen even with locked screen: If you find this phone call xxx.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2012)

anyone used airdroid? pretty sweet app


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone used airdroid? pretty sweet app



I use it alot. I transfer pictures and stuff with it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 2, 2012)

Thinking of moving from my Desire S to the One X. Only thing holding me back is knowing my Desire is getting 4.0 soon. Should i move or not....?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 2, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I have an app recommendation - Android Lost
> 
> After finding out that Where´s My Droid now cost money with full functions I tried Android Lost.
> Now I can remotely control my phone in case of theft or loss.
> ...



I use Lookout for the same functionality. It also provides some basic security services


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Thinking of moving from my Desire S to the One X. Only thing holding me back is knowing my Desire is getting 4.0 soon. Should i move or not....?



Hm. At this point, from a Verizon standpoint, I say this.




Fricking no HTC One ANYTHING on Verizon... grumble grumble...

*sigh* on a more civil note, I say, without the benefit of knowing the Desire very well, I would still move to the One. Just me.
*cheers*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2012)

I would do the jump. 

@ Ahhzz

It's basically the Rezound with Sense 4.0 out of the box.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

I found this so awesome! 

You can control your phone (Like VNC) on your PC! I get frustrated sometimes when I am working on something at work and I am texting a alot or on AIM. WELL! I found this today were you can remote control your phone using android SDK tools and a java script!! You must have root to use keyboard/mouse and you must make sure you have debug on and stay awake while charging.

How to Remote View and Control Your Android Phone


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2012)

excellent! now instead of carrying my phone around with me, i'll just take my laptop. its more portable, after all.


[/life]


----------



## LordJummy (Apr 5, 2012)

lol you just now discovered adb? well I guess you had to find the SDK sometime.

To the guy who wants to upgrade to the One X: I wouldn't. It's not really a worthy upgrade right now. The newer Exynos/Mali based CPU/GPU's are going to make the stuff coming out right now look weak by comparison. Don't jump to quad core tegra 3 just because it has 4 cores. The new dual core exynos coming soon is more powerful than any of the new quads coming out. It just has a better arch.

The One X is not even really an upgrade coming from a Galaxy S2 or Nexus, so I would wait for the real next gen in Q3-Q4. The One X is a nice phone though, so if you need to upgrade really soon go for it, but you might be disappointed when the new samsungs come out and make it look obsolete...


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found this so awesome!
> 
> You can control your phone (Like VNC) on your PC! I get frustrated sometimes when I am working on something at work and I am texting a alot or on AIM. WELL! I found this today were you can remote control your phone using android SDK tools and a java script!! You must have root to use keyboard/mouse and you must make sure you have debug on and stay awake while charging.
> 
> ...



USE AIRDROID!! nobody readmy posts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> USE AIRDROID!! nobody readmy posts



Air droid does NOT control the phone, only give you access to the SD and text messages. This allows you to actually VNC into the phone without network connection.

*EDIT*

Trolling Jr today I was bored


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2012)

Effin stop it B. LMAO


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Effin stop it B. LMAO



LOL  Ok


----------



## LordJummy (Apr 5, 2012)

So anyone seen the latest supposed Galaxy S3 leaked pic? The teaser pic looks amazing if real. I'm keeping my GS2 and Nexus until the GS3 comes out. Everything else is a sidegrade.

The new EVO 4G LTE looks quite  beefy though. I'm just not an HTC fan. Had a lot of hardware issues with my past HTC phones..


Oh btw you know they have teamviewer for android right?


----------



## popswala (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm currently looking around for a new android phone on verizon. My galaxy s is gettin really annoyin. I took it into the store and the guy there had no idea what i was talkin about. He offered me to switch to iphone and I said f* that. Not going back.  I was lookin at the LG Spectrum. It looks nice. I would like to have gotten the galaxy s II but att tok it. I was never a samsung fan in the first place. LG fan boy here. Anyone got any suggestions on what I should get on the verizon network of course. Could go droidx or something but to many ppl have it. I don't like to run with the crowd. I like a wagon all to my self and a few friends lol.

A few major issues I'm having with my Galaxy S:
My galaxy s keeps runnin apps I don't use and it bogs down the memory. I have to keep closing them when I want to use the net. When I try turning the screen off it takes a screen shot over and over. I have to sit there constantly pressing the back button just to turn screen off. Weird I know. Also it like to close apps on me when I'm using them. But they just don't close, They backspace all the way to beginning then closes. You can be several pages into the net and it'll do that. which means you have to reopen net, do search thru pages just to get back to where you were cause it doesn't record what you did to put it into history.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2012)

tried another OS? galnet MIUI is working well for me on my galaxy S and a friends, and it has a nice 'app killer' button to insta free ram. screenshot is handled by back and volume down at the same time, so if you have a physical button screwing with your screenies, the changed buttons would negate it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well I have officially got a Smartphone! First time to really use one ever, there is so much stuff I don't even know where to start!

Any things that I should get for my phone?

4G LTE is over 15x my home internet speed im getting around 10Mb+ on my phone.
Got the brand new 
Samsung Galaxy S Aviator
: 1GHz Proc (sadly Single core, but the most intensive thing im going to do is surf web.)
Around 400MB ram
8MP 
4.3 Super AMOLED
4G DorA + LTE
Came with a 16GB SD!


----------



## LordJummy (Apr 7, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm currently looking around for a new android phone on verizon. My galaxy s is gettin really annoyin. I took it into the store and the guy there had no idea what i was talkin about. He offered me to switch to iphone and I said f* that. Not going back.  I was lookin at the LG Spectrum. It looks nice. I would like to have gotten the galaxy s II but att tok it. I was never a samsung fan in the first place. LG fan boy here. Anyone got any suggestions on what I should get on the verizon network of course. Could go droidx or something but to many ppl have it. I don't like to run with the crowd. I like a wagon all to my self and a few friends lol.
> 
> A few major issues I'm having with my Galaxy S:
> My galaxy s keeps runnin apps I don't use and it bogs down the memory. I have to keep closing them when I want to use the net. When I try turning the screen off it takes a screen shot over and over. I have to sit there constantly pressing the back button just to turn screen off. Weird I know. Also it like to close apps on me when I'm using them. But they just don't close, They backspace all the way to beginning then closes. You can be several pages into the net and it'll do that. which means you have to reopen net, do search thru pages just to get back to where you were cause it doesn't record what you did to put it into history.



Get the Galaxy Nexus. You won't regret it


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 7, 2012)

I saw the name of thread (google android) just a silly question is there any other androids than google? If there arent why then the google?


----------



## LordJummy (Apr 7, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I saw the name of thread (google android) just a silly question is there any other androids than google? If there arent why then the google?



Really?

They wrote "Google Android" to specify that we're talking about Google's Android operating system, not human-like robots.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 7, 2012)

LordJummy said:


> Really?
> 
> They wrote "Google Android" to specify that we're talking about Google's Android operating system, not human-like robots.



oh i got you,had completely forgot about those androids.so its my bad to not know it


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> tried another OS? galnet MIUI is working well for me on my galaxy S and a friends, and it has a nice 'app killer' button to insta free ram. screenshot is handled by back and volume down at the same time, so if you have a physical button screwing with your screenies, the changed buttons would negate it.



Unfortunately I just checked Galnet today and they seemed to have closed their doors. It's a shame because I just moved over from Darky's due to the lack of ICS. MIUI is providing more English translations but I'm still wary to flash and try it. For that matter I could try MIUI US.

Any other suggestions for a I9000 ICS that isn't CM9 (Team Hacksung) or Onecosmic's?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Unfortunately I just checked Galnet today and they seemed to have closed their doors. It's a shame because I just moved over from Darky's due to the lack of ICS. MIUI is providing more English translations but I'm still wary to flash and try it. For that matter I could try MIUI US.
> 
> Any other suggestions for a I9000 ICS that isn't CM9 (Team Hacksung) or Onecosmic's?






WHAT THE SHIT.


i'm glad i just got their roms, because if i hadnt, my phone would be useless (the only OS to include a feature to disable the proxy sensor)


edit: i can send you the files if you want them via email. just PM me. you will ofc need a rooted phone with clockwordmod installed.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> WHAT THE SHIT.
> 
> 
> i'm glad i just got their roms, because if i hadnt, my phone would be useless (the only OS to include a feature to disable the proxy sensor)
> ...




I'm on the official MIUI now, and really with how much I end up modifying it may as well have been Galnet's to begin with. I haven't searched for anything to disable the proximity sensor yet, but I'm sure there's got to be a few others that offer it. I'm just glad they closed up when they did, as I was thinking about donating last week and would've been a tad pissed had they closed right after.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm on the official MIUI now, and really with how much I end up modifying it may as well have been Galnet's to begin with. I haven't searched for anything to disable the proximity sensor yet, but I'm sure there's got to be a few others that offer it. I'm just glad they closed up when they did, as I was thinking about donating last week and would've been a tad pissed had they closed right after.



in galnets its under:

settings -> programs -> call settings -> answer settings -> enable proxy sensor


please tell me if its there or not, because i literally cant use an OS without it since my sensor is FUBAR.


----------



## popswala (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone heard anything on these? LG Spectrum, Galaxy Journal, Droid RAZR MAXX. The LG is out now, the other two come out sometime this yr prob round spring. Trying to get the jump on deciding So I can prob get somethin new round release date. And this is on the Verizon carrier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2012)

Never heard of the Galaxy Journal but any of those you get are nice. Loving my Rezound so that may give you another choice.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 10, 2012)

Mussels said:


> in galnets its under:
> 
> settings -> programs -> call settings -> answer settings -> enable proxy sensor
> 
> ...




It has a bit of a different layout, but it would appear its there. On mine, I had to go into the Phone app, and then select settings. Once there, I scrolled down and found settings for "Enable Proximity Sensor" as well as "Enforce Proximity Sensor".


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> It has a bit of a different layout, but it would appear its there. On mine, I had to go into the Phone app, and then select settings. Once there, I scrolled down and found settings for "Enable Proximity Sensor" as well as "Enforce Proximity Sensor".



thanks man, good to know i can go back to that OS if i need to


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 10, 2012)

popswala said:


> Droid RAZR MAXX



long battery life, fast phone


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 10, 2012)

LordJummy said:


> So anyone seen the latest supposed Galaxy S3 leaked pic? The teaser pic looks amazing if real. I'm keeping my GS2 and Nexus until the GS3 comes out. Everything else is a sidegrade.
> 
> The new EVO 4G LTE looks quite  beefy though. I'm just not an HTC fan. Had a lot of hardware issues with my past HTC phones..
> 
> ...



I've looked at the S3, since it doesn't look like the HTC One line is coming to Verizon


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I saw the name of thread (google android) just a silly question is there any other androids than google? If there arent why then the google?



Also, Just as a note, it looks like the manufacturers are getting ready to start developing their own 'Droid OS. 
http://www.androidauthority.com/google-motorola-deal-android-manufacturers-73966/


----------



## popswala (Apr 11, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Never heard of the Galaxy Journal but any of those you get are nice. Loving my Rezound so that may give you another choice.



How well are apps on it? I looked it up some and it looks sweet. I'm gonna look it up again and get measurements to see how it compares in size to my Galaxy S. 

The Galaxy Journey is renamed from Galaxy Note. "5.3 screen (my fav part). Not sure on how it runs tho. I've been lookin around on *here*. I'm use to a phone the size of an iphone since I had one for a lil over 2yrs. 

It sucks we're not getting the Galaxy S3. Last I heard it was goin to att.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2012)

Compared to the Iph4, its "taller" and about as thick. As far as apps, very snappy and totes the best display of any smartphone, with that though comes thee battery draw disadvantage


----------



## popswala (Apr 11, 2012)

looks like it was built for music. Hows that sound on it? I don't play music on mine. Mainly just a few apps and a game time to time. I mianly use it for email, text, tpu app, craigslist and google earth.

It does have a "4.3 screen compared to my "4. Its about an "1 taller then mine. Its startin to look better and better the more I look at it. I just need to get some hands on to see how it functions. I can prob do that this wkend if I remember.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2012)

May want to act quickly as I think the sale price ($49) ends soon. Yeah its mainly built for media/games. Netflix looks very good on this.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> thanks man, good to know i can go back to that OS if i need to



As another note, Galnet opened back up. Not sure if it was a lame publicity stunt / relaunch tactic or what but it is back.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2012)

how many members here own an android tablet?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 18, 2012)

Couple questions.

1. Whats the verizon phone of choice right now. Needs to be 4G and rootable. 

2. If I buy a used 4G phone and upgrade my current unlimited 3G account using the website will it work without adding any additional fee's? Trying to avoid dealing with going to the store.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how many members here own an android tablet?



I have an HP TouchPad 16GB that rooted and running CM7


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Couple questions.
> 
> 1. Whats the verizon phone of choice right now. Needs to be 4G and rootable.
> 
> 2. If I buy a used 4G phone and upgrade my current unlimited 3G account using the website will it work without adding any additional fee's? Trying to avoid dealing with going to the store.



1. I would say either the Razer MAXX (for good battery life) or the Galaxy Nexus (going to get earlier updates, less crapware, etc.).

2. You're going to have to call customer support for that. Don't say "buy a used phone" just say "activate a 4G phone" and ask them if you're going to be grandfathered into a 4G unlimited data plan. It's tough to get unlimited 4G with any carrier now, but if you're currently on unlimited 3G, you have a decent chance of keeping your unlimited plan.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have an HP TouchPad 16GB that rooted and running CM7



has having a pad made any major difference to your tech usage?? I got a pc and a netbook, but i was pondering having a pad to use when im in bed to watch youtube and other shit when i dont want to turn the netbook on.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2012)

I think the tablet for that purpose might be worse, as you have to hold it upright to view.  With the laptop or netbook, it stays at the right angle with the hinges.

I love reading email on the tablet, and games are fun (even playing stupid stuff like Tic Tac Toe on it with my wife), but it won't replace my PC for sure.  Browsing is sometimes annoying, as some sites won't display a mobile version if you want it, or others (like the TPU forums) won't display in a standard view, only mobile.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Couple questions.
> 
> 1. Whats the verizon phone of choice right now. Needs to be 4G and rootable.
> 
> 2. If I buy a used 4G phone and upgrade my current unlimited 3G account using the website will it work without adding any additional fee's? Trying to avoid dealing with going to the store.



1. Stick it out for the Incredible 4G or Go Droid MAXX. If you can't get either, Rezound, Spectrum or Lucid. In that order.

2. I have been on VZW for 6 years, I had no problem with unlimited 4g from my grandfathered plan. Right now they something called "2 new devices" rule. Once you switch out your current device you get 2 more new device switches before needing to sign onto a new data plan.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 20, 2012)

Just bought a Galaxy Nexus on fleabay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221001781136



$335 shipped for an apparently new phone, just opened to activate and for pictures.. I'm skeptical but assuming ti works its a nice upgrade over my rooted incredible.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a Galaxy Nexus 32Gb.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1. Stick it out for the Incredible 4G or Go Droid MAXX. If you can't get either, Rezound, Spectrum or Lucid. In that order.
> 
> 2. I have been on VZW for 6 years, I had no problem with unlimited 4g from my grandfathered plan. Right now they something called "2 new devices" rule. Once you switch out your current device you get 2 more new device switches before needing to sign onto a new data plan.



In addition, rumors are big red is doing a $30 device activation on every renewal now.


RevengE said:


> I have a Galaxy Nexus 32Gb.



Very nice!


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I have been with verizon for 8 years. Got my first Verizon contract when I was 17.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> In addition, rumors are big red is doing a $30 device activation on every renewal now.



Thats nothing new, to get it activated at the store has always cost $$

Doing it online is free


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2012)

Big red is turning into a Big ripoff. They are on a powertrip anymore.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Thats nothing new, to get it activated at the store has always cost $$
> 
> Doing it online is free



Claims are they are charging it even if you don't do the 2yr discount upgrade and stay on the same device.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 20, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> As another note, Galnet opened back up. Not sure if it was a lame publicity stunt / relaunch tactic or what but it is back.



Apparently they've "stolen" and not credited the guys over at MIUI Android for all of their hard work on the XML files and translations. The MIUI Android guys have been kicking up a right stink on twitter recently.

Some people.

:shadedshu


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2012)

I got a new app last night call WHS phone:

http://www.whsphone.com/

It's basically a Windows Home Server console that you can access from your Android.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 24, 2012)

Got my Galaxy Nexus from ebay. Was as advertised, new in an opened box for $325.

Got it activated, unlocked and rooted already. Currently installing MIUI


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Us Rezound users just got s off loving it !

Very nice shib, if htc would get off their butts and release some ics kernel source would get miui.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Got my Galaxy Nexus from ebay. Was as advertised, new in an opened box for $325.
> 
> Got it activated, unlocked and rooted already. Currently installing MIUI



MIUI ftw!

i could never go back without it now, love some of the default features (even if mines from the now defunct galnet MIUI)


edit: their site is back up? was that a weird troll attempt or something?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> MIUI ftw!
> 
> i could never go back without it now, love some of the default features (even if mines from the now defunct galnet MIUI)
> 
> ...



I love MIUI.. one thing that is annoying the bejeezus out of me tho.. in SMS in the Recommend tab its all asian phrases im assuming and I cant figure out how to delete them 


Disregard..

I'm gonna try some other roms


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I love MIUI.. one thing that is annoying the bejeezus out of me tho.. in SMS in the Recommend tab its all asian phrases im assuming and I cant figure out how to delete them
> 
> 
> Disregard..
> ...



that why i'm on galnet, the scotland one. i guess they got over their issues, since their site is now back up and running.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey popswala do you have a screen protector on your sgs?  A coworker had problems like you described, turned out here screen was filthy.  Might have to take a picture and put it the help desk thread.

If you do have a screen protector, I say take it off and clean it.  If not, just clean it.  I might goes as far as dismantling it to clean it.  These phones don't just do random shit.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 24, 2012)

ICS just came out for my GS2, should i do it? or stay with 2.3.6??

I pressed postpone on the update now its unavailable?... dafuq

Doing it over Kies.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone on a nexus looking for a rom, I highly recommend http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15793-aospliquidsmooth-ics-v13-rom04212012/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 24, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> ICS just came out for my GS2, should i do it? or stay with 2.3.6??
> 
> I pressed postpone on the update now its unavailable?... dafuq
> 
> Doing it over Kies.



I'd move to it tbh. ICS will only get better. GB is dying.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 25, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd move to it tbh. ICS will only get better. GB is dying.



I went for it, after reading complaints about battery life etc I can honestly say it is much better than GB performance AND battery wise. I could get 3.4-3.6k on quad on 2.3.6 now getting 4.1-4.3k on quadrant 4.0.3, battery life is better and overall better in general. On browsermark i'm getting 100k+ which is pretty much in terms of ipad 3 and transformer prime territory! (108-112k) Nenamark still getting 60fps solid as its capped to 60.

and my new ipad finally arrived yesterday :O, but don't worry guys. Android > iOS


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2012)

i'll update mine to galnets ICS soon i guess... waiting cause its not an official rom, and quite buggy atm.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm giving this a shot on my Nexus:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11472-ro...nce-ics-legendary/page__p__280673#entry280673

Unlocking & Rooting through this:

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/for...wugs-galaxy-nexus-root-toolkit.html#post22678


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 25, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm giving this a shot on my Nexus:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11472-ro...nce-ics-legendary/page__p__280673#entry280673
> 
> ...



If you end up not liking that try http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15793-aospliquidsmooth-ics-v13-rom04212012/

Lightweight, fast/responsive, and just plain works without any bugs.


And the toolkit works great, just make sure to follow the instructions and itll b good to go.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Thinking about wiping my DInc, and loading ICS on it. I'm looking forward to the Pebble release, and it needs higher than the 2.2 I'm running heheh, plus I'm having the "Application memory low" error, and it's bugging the crap outta me. Anyone got a good link?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2012)

That ended up short lived for DD. The rom link was dead. Hooked him up with the 4/25 BAMF Paradigm build. I was going to have him try out Liquid but BAMF ICS has been solid on my Rezound so figured have him give it a shot. 

EDIT:

That's interesting Ahhzz. I can take a look for some ICS DInc if you want?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> ...
> EDIT:
> 
> That's interesting Ahhzz. I can take a look for some ICS DInc if you want?



If you've got a sec, and don't mind, absolutely! I'm already pulling .apk's off the main memory to reload from SD when I get it all laid out, and I'm having a bit of a pain getting a good line on a ROM for ICS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2012)

do an "adb pull /data/app **insert destination here no spaces**"

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=969371


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2012)

Old droid still working good I guess, installed the latest CM7 Nightly 4-20-2012 and quite smooth!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Old droid still working good I guess, installed the latest CM7 Nightly 4-20-2012 and quite smooth!



Heya B. Steel Droid got updated recently. Very nice.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> do an "adb pull /data/app **insert destination here no spaces**"
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=969371



how in the world I missed this on their forums... thanks JR


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> how in the world I missed this on their forums... thanks JR



Yup not a problem man. Another way to backup your apps. Try my backup root. I started using it not long ago, really is pretty smooth and decently fast.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2012)

I've actually got Titanium, that I like, but I've not had to recover yet, so we'll have to see heheh.

One thing I like about Titanium, is built in DropBox support, so I can push all my backups online as I need it...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I've actually got Titanium, that I like, but I've not had to recover yet, so we'll have to see heheh.
> 
> One thing I like about Titanium, is built in DropBox support, so I can push all my backups online as I need it...



MyBackup has cloud support also.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got a Samsung Galaxy S2. What should I do with it? How should I do it?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 27, 2012)

If the SGS3 looks like this I'm getting one... in black obviously, white phones are for fags.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Official announcement on May, possible launch in September...I can't wait that long, so I got the S2.



InnocentCriminal said:


> in black obviously, white phones are for fags.



Agreed.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> I just got a Samsung Galaxy S2. What should I do with it? How should I do it?



Upgrade it to ICS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

Here you are Entropy.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1055

Everything you will ever need.


----------



## popswala (Apr 28, 2012)

funk Samsung. I can't stand them with a passion. First ever thing I got was a cell phone by Samsung and its total crap. good thing I never wasted cash on something more pricey like a tv or pc screen. Never again will I own one


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 28, 2012)

popswala said:


> funk Samsung. I can't stand them with a passion. First ever thing I got was a cell phone by Samsung and its total crap. good thing I never wasted cash on something more pricey like a tv or pc screen. Never again will I own one



Samsung are one of the best brands... Many years ago they weren't amazing, but now they are.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

Can I afford Samsung stuff? Odds are not, doesn't change the fact I love their products. Pertaining to this thread, I always wanted a Gnex but lovin' the Rezound ALOT! Ever since we got ICS with Sense that can be desensed .... MMMmmmmm.... Practically is a Gnex but with a better camera, but not quite as good battery. Just waiting for kernel source and battery life will get much better.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Samsung are one of the best brands... Many years ago they weren't amazing, but now they are.



this. my blu ray player, HDTV and phone are all samsung, and they're all top of the line hardware.


once upon a time they did have sucky products, but that time has passed.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here you are Entropy.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1055
> 
> Everything you will ever need.



There's too much to read.  I've read some but I still don't really know how to begin. 

All I was able to do right now was go from 2.3.3 to 2.3.6 using Kies. Now what do I do for ICS?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2012)

you need to go to the "android development" subsection of the xda forum for your phone, and learn how to root your phone. once you'e rooted it, you just flash any of the roms in that same forum that say ICS or Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Any specific roms to recommend?


edit: I'll just wait. lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Any specific roms to recommend?
> 
> 
> edit: I'll just wait. lol.



it's trial and error, you find what you like most  take a backup of your original rom just in case


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

Which version of the GS2 do you have entropy? Can't really help right now but once my company leaves I can walk you through it. Got Gtalk? jrracinfan@gmail.com 

EDIT
@everyone else
You can add me if you wish. I don't mind, I'll chat with yah.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Which version of the GS2 do you have entropy?



Samsung Galaxy S2 (GT-I9100)


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2012)

it really is up to personal preference. do you want a nearly stock rom that's just tweaked to be more stable and efficient? do you want a cool rom with extra features and shiny things? it's up to you.

unfortunately i don't have a GS2 so i can't recommend one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S2 (GT-I9100)



Check out these 2 threads

This will get you to where you can run a custom recovery and have root prerequisite....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1103399

... to get you to where you can then install the rom ....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1162715

.. enjoy! Sorry I couldn't give more detailed help.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> This will get you to where you can run a custom recovery and have root prerequisite....
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1103399



Apparently would take me 27 minutes to finish downloading (a 6.5MB file), maxes out at 4.3 KB/s. 



JrRacinFan said:


> ... to get you to where you can then install the rom ....
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1162715



Makes me wonder how long this would take me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

Once you root, if you got 3G, you can tether. Unsure if you have a data cap or not though.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2012)

...I need an SD card? 

Anyway, I don't see anything specifically pertaining to upgrading to ICS on those two threads though...unless I'm missing something there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> ...unless I'm missing something there.



The 2nd link is an ICS based custom rom. Yes you will need an SD card.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't even start rooting because I can't go to "Download Mode", the phone always take a screenshot. lol

EDIT: Oh I reboot it first and then press that combination of buttons? We'll see, since the "read this thread" first never mentioned anything about rebooting the phone. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_II_Series#Download_Mode


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, I eventually figured that out LOL

Now, to wait for 4-6 hours for the ROM you linked to.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL

Sorry. Maybe you can cancel it, log on to the forums on the GS2 and download that way.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 29, 2012)

ICS cant be done ota so you need to download Kies Air for your pc then plug in your phone FULLY CHARGED and then the update will take place


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> ICS cant be done ota so you need to download Kies Air for your pc then plug in your phone FULLY CHARGED and then the update will take place



That would only happen for you (Australia) and people in the UK. I checked for updates using Kies and all it got was 2.3.3 to 2.3.6. 

Do I get ICS by flashing that Foxhound ROM?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> That would only happen for you (Australia) and people in the UK. I checked for updates using Kies and all it got was 2.3.3 to 2.3.6.
> 
> Do I get ICS by flashing that Foxhound ROM?



If you have confidence in flashing roms then look around XDA for some ICS roms, just make sure you get one that works in the Philippines, or wait for an official rom


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Do I get ICS by flashing that Foxhound ROM?



Yes, pretty sure it's based off 4.0.1.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2012)

The instructions are this:
 1. Boot into recovery mode
 2. Format System / Factory Data Wipe
 3. Wipe cache and also wipe dalvik cache
 4. Install FoxHound ICS zip file. You will get install completed message.
 5. Select to Restart System Now and let the phone boot up to an Android setup screen.
 6. Setup the phone as requested including Google setup.
 7. Once Android Setup is complete, Reboot the phone into Recovery Mode again
 8. Wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache again
 9. Select to Restart System Now
10.Now if you want install AOSP package

Steps 1 and 7 are the only steps I understand and know what to do.  Help? lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2012)

2 3 & 4 is the steps in flashing. 5 & 6 is the "out of the box" setup. 8 you are basically just cleaning temp files left over from flashing. 9 is restarting the system out of recovery mode. 

Here's more in-depth guide telling you where to go and what to do.
http://www.androidupdater.net/tutorial-update-galaxy-s2-i9100-batista70-foxhound-custom-rom/

Do you have the official ics firmware installed?
http://www.theandroidsoul.com/xxlpq/


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Do you have the official ics firmware installed?
> http://www.theandroidsoul.com/xxlpq/



No, so I'll have to get that first.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> No, so I'll have to get that first.



Well darn it. I am over here thinking you already got it


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> The instructions are this:
> 1. Boot into recovery mode
> 2. Format System / Factory Data Wipe
> 3. Wipe cache and also wipe dalvik cache
> ...



I can show you how to use the recovery, 2 secs I'll make a vid for you 

Hope this helps.. :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7h3mUfgp8M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally done with upgrading to ICS (4.0.3), rooted already as well. Although it's LPQ firmware...is my firmware compatible for this one? No problems would be encountered due to that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2012)

LPQ firmware? Link me if you can.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LPQ firmware? Link me if you can.



It's from the one you linked: http://www.theandroidsoul.com/xxlpq/

I used that, then the CF-ROOT LPQ-PROPER v5.4 to root it.

The Foxhound ROM says "LP9". Maybe I should try out Slim ICS and CyanogenMod as well...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2012)

**Banghead** 

I only used that as a reference thinking you were going to get XWLP9 firmware release. I'm sorry bro. I thought you did some reading before hand :/


EDIT:

Pretty sure though all you need to do is a proper wipe and have the correct kernel installed and it will take the custom rom no problem.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 29, 2012)

LG Optimus S Android Gingerbread 2.3.3 carrier ROM. 

Someone got ICS working on it but it didn't run very stable on thiers...

 I wanted it :-(


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking at getting a HTC One X tomorrow... Should i?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Looking at getting a HTC One X tomorrow... Should i?



It is too buggy atm, wait out a bit and keep an eye out for the galaxy sIII.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> It is too buggy atm, wait out a bit and keep an eye out for the galaxy sIII.



+1

I'm planning on getting the S3 - the SGS is the easiest phone I've ever had to root. Hopefully this'll continue with the S3.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2012)

upping my SGS from galnet MIUI's gingerbread to ICS rom.


no more bugfixes for GB rom, and i'm encountering bugs so *shrug*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

I went back to the trusted Project Elite 4.2 froyo with 1100Mhz Kernel. This rom is the best I have ever used for my OG and I believe I will leave it here.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 30, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Looking at getting a HTC One X tomorrow... Should i?



I didn't, the GS2 is still superior in many cases, hence I got it instead of the One X.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> I didn't, the GS2 is still superior in many cases, hence I got it instead of the One X.



What cases are these?


----------



## entropy13 (May 1, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> What cases are these?



Microsim is a minor problem (for me at least), no microSD slot, battery life is a bit of an issue as well. And looks like the battery's not removable/replaceable...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 1, 2012)

Anyone recommend a good music player app for S2,because i've installed 4.0 ICS on my S2 and randomly some of my songs just stutters like mad,to point i need skip songs. Other songs work fine and its not my earphone or earphone slot because everything else works normal.
It only happened when i updated to ICS.
I have also tried winamp but damn app crashes.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2012)

Try VLC.


----------



## digibucc (May 1, 2012)

i use the paid app powerAMP, worth a try if nothing else works. trial version.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Microsim is a minor problem (for me at least), no microSD slot, battery life is a bit of an issue as well. And looks like the battery's not removable/replaceable...



I assumed i'd just be able to get a MicroSIM from three...

Not too fussed about the mSD issue if i'm honest, even with my current phone packed with pointless crap - it's only 20GB full. The One X has 25GB onboard with 25GB online (Rubbish, i know, but i might use it). Never been a big fan of replacing batteries too.

Also looked at the Sony Xperia S too, such a great looking phone.


----------



## entropy13 (May 3, 2012)

Ugh the wi-fi at home gets fucked up whenever I connect my GS2.

This is driving me nuts argh


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 3, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> I assumed i'd just be able to get a MicroSIM from three...
> 
> Not too fussed about the mSD issue if i'm honest, even with my current phone packed with pointless crap - it's only 20GB full. The One X has 25GB onboard with 25GB online (Rubbish, i know, but i might use it). Never been a big fan of replacing batteries too.
> 
> Also looked at the Sony Xperia S too, such a great looking phone.



It would be honestly better to wait it out until the S3 is released then make your decision.

Release for it should be around June. Rumours are that its either being powered by dual core snap dragon or samsungs own exynos quad core cpu, both which outperform tegra 3, with 2GB of ram and other things, I'd wait for it.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup not a problem man. Another way to backup your apps. Try my backup root. I started using it not long ago, really is pretty smooth and decently fast.



Aaaaand, two days later, my DInc goes into an endless reboot-loop. Fortunately, I'd been backing up apps and whatnot in prep for modding, so I went hunting, and snagged Cyanogen 7.1 and 7.2. Neither of which would let me install ANY apps, either apks or from the google play. Ended up doing a complete wipe again, and got it working again, but fell over to a Gingerbread stock, with some fluff stripped, and running that now. Running smooth so far


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 3, 2012)

SGS3 announcement is tonight around 18:00 GMT.

Can't wait.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Aaaaand, two days later, my DInc goes into an endless reboot-loop. Fortunately, I'd been backing up apps and whatnot in prep for modding, so I went hunting, and snagged Cyanogen 7.1 and 7.2. Neither of which would let me install ANY apps, either apks or from the google play. Ended up doing a complete wipe again, and got it working again, but fell over to a Gingerbread stock, with some fluff stripped, and running that now. Running smooth so far



Ouch! That's very unfortunate. Maybe you have one of OG DInc's that doesn't like to take the updated kernel.

@ InnocentCriminal

I know and I am very excited.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 3, 2012)

I'm incredibly disappointed with how it looks...






... need to see one in the flesh.


----------



## Thrackan (May 3, 2012)

That looks awful.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 3, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> That looks awful.



Yerp!

I'm hoping it looks better in the flesh. Saying that though, my SGS doesn't look that good tbf. SGS 2 looks great imo.


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

Why is my home's wi-fi getting f**ked up whenever I connect my GS2 to the router? Although thus far the only fix I tried is keeping it exclusively 2.4GHz instead of auto...


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2012)

never mind I found it http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2616480&postcount=48

have you tried to change channels and all that?


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

I don't think there's a problem with the router side of things.


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2012)

The question is, how exactly is it getting messed up?  Is it dead to all connections until you reboot it?  Is only the wireless (not the wired ports) not working?  Is there something on the router you changed from default when you set it up?


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2012)

my galaxy S isnt connecting to the bluetooth of my navman MY80T, it connects but internet wont share, and audio is only one way (no one can hear me)


any ideas what to look at? running galnet MIUI's gingerbread rom.


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2012)

hmm quite a few with bluetooth problems with that GPS.... did you look at reviews before you bought it??just wondering...If I ever need a feature on something I google "device feature problems" and if I see a lot then I won't buy it...


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> hmm quite a few with bluetooth problems with that GPS.... did you look at reviews before you bought it??just wondering...If I ever need a feature on something I google "device feature problems" and if I see a lot then I won't buy it...



i got it for other reasons, bluetooth was a secondary feature. but i'd like to make the damn feature work


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The question is, how exactly is it getting messed up?  Is it dead to all connections until you reboot it?  Is only the wireless (not the wired ports) not working?  Is there something on the router you changed from default when you set it up?



Everything in the router gets messed up (both wired and wireless) once I connect my GS2. Nothing was changed in the router at all. It doesn't even have that problem when I first got ICS on my phone (6 days ago), and the problem only appeared 4 days ago.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Everything in the router gets messed up (both wired and wireless) once I connect my GS2. Nothing was changed in the router at all. It doesn't even have that problem when I first got ICS on my phone (6 days ago), and the problem only appeared 4 days ago.



does the phone have incorrect IP/DNS settings? maybe its trying to do some ICS (internet connection sharing, fuck this two meanings to the one acronym crap)


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

IP address is DHCP (same as the iPod Touch that has NOT caused problems), proxy settings are "None".


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> IP address is DHCP (same as the iPod Touch that has NOT caused problems), proxy settings are "None".



any tethering/net sharing enabled? your phone could be trying to run its own DHCP on the same network.


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> any tethering/net sharing enabled? your phone could be trying to run its own DHCP on the same network.



Thethering and net sharing is disabled.


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2012)

went thru all the IP settings on your router and phone right???


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2012)

I'm wondering if the phone is trying to force some kind of encryption setting that the router doesn't like.  Since this is something that is new to the phone that was working fine, have you tried resetting the phone to default?


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

That's what I feared I had to do. I'm still looking for some fixes that won't involve that but it looks like I either need to reset or at least get back to stock firmware in some way.


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

Well, looks like resetting it fixes the problem. Now I'll just need to restore my apps...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2012)

Totally odd, entropy. You ever get foxhound running?


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

lol problem reappears after I restored the backup (apps, messages, accounts).


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2012)

Restore apps only without data. Go back into recovery and do a factory reset/data wipe.


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

I'm using CWM Manager for resets and backups, and when I restore the backup I can't restore only the apps as it's under "data".


----------



## craigo (May 4, 2012)

Greetings,
Whats going on over here?
just upgraded my iphone 3GS to a shiny android
It seems i have quite some catching up/reading to do
this thread is large.
I really like my new phone.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 4, 2012)

So, a quick question. What if I wanted to dual boot? Say, I want to play with Cyanogenmod, make some changes, but I'm having some problems, so I need to go back to stock (because I need to use the phone), but want to come back to Cyan later and continue to tweak. Is there an easy way to do that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> I'm using CWM Manager for resets and backups, and when I restore the backup I can't restore only the apps as it's under "data".



2 options if you currently have the apps installed;
Option 1;
Setup ADB and do "adb pull data/app/ Apps/" 

What that will do is pull just the APK manually to your PC that you can use in conjunction with a few mass installers.

Here's a good one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=970348 EDIT: Ixnay on Option 1 see option 3 if you have ADB, crashes for me while doing a restore

Option 2;
Running MyBackup Root. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackupRoot&hl=en

Download& install. Do a backup of apps, selecting all. Factory wipe. Reboot & Setup accounts. Let Play Store update. Then download MyBackup root again, it will ask APK/DATA or APK+Data, choose APK only.

Option 3;
Do an ADB pull like above
Then use ES File Explorer or Astro to sideload apps after transferring the apk's to your sd card.

Option4;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1531880

Currently playing around with this app

@Ahhzz

Check to see if you device is compatible
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.drx2.bootmanager.lite

@craigo

Ask away. I will try and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

Tried doing option 1, I have the Android Package Installer. Now what do I do, exactly?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Tried doing option 1, I have the Android Package Installer. Now what do I do, exactly?



Do option 4 with all your apps installed. Do a backup, you can backup to any directory on your pc that you wish. Data or no data does not matter.





After you factory reset and setup all your accounts & iomport contacts go back into the app and run this




Same options as pictured.


This is going to end up being a cleaner method. What's really cool with this app, You can choose which app you want to restore and a not an "all or nothing" scenario.


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2012)

how many apps do you guys have? I thought I had a lot but I'd rather download new versions from the market whenever i reinstall. it doesn't take long imo.

is there another reason it's necessary? bad internet, specific settings, etc?  or non market apps?



craigo said:


> Greetings,
> Whats going on over here?
> just upgraded my iphone 3GS to a shiny android
> It seems i have quite some catching up/reading to do
> ...


welcome craigo  I love my phone - still on the OG htc evo from 2010, but it is strong and i have NO complaints. have it running an ICS miui rom for some extra pretty 

I recently got an android tablet as well, just loving it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2012)

digibucc said:


> how many apps do you guys have? I thought I had a lot but I'd rather download new versions from the market whenever i reinstall. it doesn't take long imo.
> 
> is there another reason it's necessary? bad internet, specific settings, etc? or non market apps?



When you update it also overwrites the APK. So reinstalling apps via Play store would be the same as this. Also saves time and precious data (if on a capped plan). Also I have ~ 400MB of apps installed on the 2GB internal of my Rez. Noticed it takes half the time to go through them all and install from SD card. Will start using the Windows app though as coming acrossed USB is 3x faster.


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2012)

ok that makes sense. that app does look easy to use too so...


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2012)

Looks like that does it. No more wifi problems and I get my apps back after doing a reset. Now though it begs the question: why did a problem appear in the first place???


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> why did a problem appear in the first place???



"Restoration" of data from a different/older rom. It can potentially cause any kind of issue. If you're on the same base of firmware. Restoring data for the apps will be fine.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 5, 2012)

J


@Ahhzz

Check to see if you device is compatible
[url said:
			
		

> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.drx2.bootmanager.lite[/url]



Trying this   
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.switchme&hl=en


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Trying this
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.switchme&hl=en



Interesting. How do I use it?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2012)

HTC One X yay or nay???


----------



## Batou1986 (May 5, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> HTC One X yay or nay???



nay locked bootloader


----------



## entropy13 (May 6, 2012)

The wifi problem has resurfaced. Ugh.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 6, 2012)

@ entropy

Not sure what else you can do. Maybe flash a proven stable ginger rom.... 



Bo$$ said:


> HTC One X yay or nay???



Sensation XE instead, either that or One S. Not worth going the extra for the X.


----------



## entropy13 (May 6, 2012)

Looks like it's just one app that causes the problem. Uninstalled it first, and THEN backed up those remaining, did a factory reset, restored the backed up apps and then the problem's gone.


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2012)

what app was it???


----------



## entropy13 (May 6, 2012)

LiveScores.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 6, 2012)

Just got a Samsung galaxy nexus with android 4, it is amazing. It has a 4.7 inch 1280x720 OLED screen that I cannot say enough good things about. OLED is the future for monitors and TVs. Period. Phone also has 16gb storage, from what I can tell, a fast processor (much smoother motions than my old iPhone 4) and Im with telstra (best/most expensive carrier here in oz), and its only $60 per month! As a comparison the iPhone 4 is $80 per month with the same carrier, and there is just no comparison between that and this. Makes the iPhone 4 look like an ancient brick with a puny screen.  

One annoyance though, I had to download an app to be able to set my ringtone as one of my songs, apparently you can only choose the default ringtones. App is called Tone Picker for anyone else with this issue.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> LiveScores.



and what does it do?


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Just got a Samsung galaxy nexus with android 4, it is amazing. It has a 4.7 inch 1280x720 OLED screen that I cannot say enough good things about. OLED is the future for monitors and TVs. Period. Phone also has 16gb storage, from what I can tell, a fast processor (much smoother motions than my old iPhone 4) and Im with telstra (best/most expensive carrier here in oz), and its only $60 per month! As a comparison the iPhone 4 is $80 per month with the same carrier, and there is just no comparison between that and this. Makes the iPhone 4 look like an ancient brick with a puny screen.
> 
> One annoyance though, I had to download an app to be able to set my ringtone as one of my songs, apparently you can only choose the default ringtones. App is called Tone Picker for anyone else with this issue.



you can get another media app like winamp and then set from there can't yah?>???


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> LiveScores.



LMNASO that's pathetic how an android app like that can bring down your network like that...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 6, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> you can get another media app like winamp and then set from there can't yah?>???



probably


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sensation XE instead, either that or One S. Not worth going the extra for the X.



I have the Tegra 3 one available, still no??


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 6, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> I have the Tegra 3 one available, still no??



Correctng myself:

That would be the One X, One S is dual core version and One V is single core version.


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> probably



I do that anyways cuz when I listen to a song and I'm like "I want that as my ringtone" and I apply it from there... I change it every week LOL. I can't decide what song I want to keep as my ringtone. I got 11.8GB music on my phone so I got a lot of my anthems on there...


----------



## digibucc (May 7, 2012)

i hate using songs as ringtones. for a few reasons but mostly:

a) work
b) it makes me hate the songs. When i hear that little 10s clip 50 times a day, I start to skip the song when it plays and get sick of hearing it. I don't want to do that to my favorite songs so I just use the tones. I like the sonar type ones


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2012)

My phone's always on silent. Vibrate mode is turned off when at home (since it's just in front of me, like right now), and turned on when I'm not at home (since it would be in my pocket).


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 7, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i hate using songs as ringtones. for a few reasons but mostly:
> 
> a) work
> b) it makes me hate the songs. When i hear that little 10s clip 50 times a day, I start to skip the song when it plays and get sick of hearing it. I don't want to do that to my favorite songs so I just use the tones. I like the sonar type ones



That would be the case if i received lots of calls but no one likes talking to me.   

Plus I choose a song with a really good intro that I will always love... but I'm just a bit more passionate about music than most people so I dunno. 

heres my current ringtone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKyl2Xs3GxM

Can one ever get sick of that intro?


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2012)

there is nothing worse than a person with a song as a ringtone for receiving a text message.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2012)

Mine's always on vibrate. If I was using a ringtone, I would be changing it everyday or every other.


----------



## ERazer (May 7, 2012)

digibucc said:


> have it running an ICS miui rom for some extra pretty



what version miui are you running?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2012)

I can't wait for ICS kernel source to come for my Rez. Going to be a while after but CM9 & MIUI for the Rez. Mmmmm, I miss it.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> there is nothing worse than a person with a song as a ringtone for receiving a text message.



Not correct.  For a while, my daughter was using the scene from "elf" where's he's screaming about Santa being there.  I put a stop to that quickly after it went off like 5 times in two minutes.


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> there is nothing worse than a person with a song as a ringtone for receiving a text message.



I only use songs for calls and alarms


----------



## digibucc (May 7, 2012)

ERazer said:


> what version miui are you running?



newest 4.0 whatever...4.04 i think


----------



## Hotobu (May 8, 2012)

Back to the Galaxy S3 I can't for the life of me understand why people are calling it ugly, but to each their own I guess. I'm in the market for a smartphone moreso because I'd like to use it as a personal media player than a phone so I want something that's 64GB + a Micro SD card slot. As far as I can tell the S3 is the only phone on the market (or soon to be) like this am I correct?


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2012)

digibucc said:


> newest 4.0 whatever...4.04 i think



from which group, theres a lot of MIUI variants


----------



## ERazer (May 8, 2012)

Mussels said:


> from which group, theres a lot of MIUI variants



aye official or miui android

im looking for ics miui the support a2sd


----------



## digibucc (May 8, 2012)

didn't realize, this one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1624836

just 2,5,4 rereading it, i was under the impression this was one of the newer ones though, must have misread.


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2012)

I just un-rooted and re-rooted my Touchpad last night, going from CM7 to CM9.  I've got to say that ISC is way smoother on this than GB was.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 8, 2012)

What is the best tutorial for rooting your droid? I'd like to underclock my Galaxy Nexus but I dont understand anything on those youtube videos. Everyone seems to assume you know all the shit theyre talking about...


----------



## digibucc (May 8, 2012)

go to the forum for your device on xda-developers and there should be a guide.

edit: it seems this tool is what you want: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392310


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 8, 2012)

Wow....i managed to get ICS on my HD2 working thanks to the devs at XDA.  So far i have a fully functional ROM for my suppesdly backup phone which seems to be a little better than my Galaxy S 4G


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2012)

F**KIN' HELL

It happened again. Wifi at home gets f**ked up after I turned on my phone's wifi.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> F**KIN' HELL
> 
> It happened again. Wifi at home gets f**ked up after I turned on my phone's wifi.



Have you tried a different rom?


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Have you tried a different rom?



I haven't really used any custom ROMs though. LOL

Stock LPQ firmware, then CF-ROOT kernel for LPQ. 

And now stock LP7 firmware, then CF-ROOT kernel for LP7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

I would try a different rom or kernel. I have noticed that some kernels screw with my wireless and radio alot.


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2012)

I'll try switching to Siyah then.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 9, 2012)

i got an upgrade today....got offered the HTC One X for £32 P/M which is the same price as the One S... mistake or ok??


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> i got an upgrade today....got offered the HTC One X for £32 P/M which is the same price as the One S... mistake or ok??



Do it!


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> i got an upgrade today....got offered the HTC One X for £32 P/M which is the same price as the One S... mistake or ok??



That's more of the One S being expensive rather than the One X being cheap.

I see some plans for the One X at £21-£30 per month...shame that's not what's offered to you.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 9, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> That's more of the One S being expensive rather than the One X being cheap.
> 
> I see some plans for the One X at £21-£30 per month...shame that's not what's offered to you.



im on a MUCH higher package deal with 900min,unlim texts,1.5gb data, free voda to voda calls...

I got it in white!

very happy


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2012)

Using SiyahKernel instead of CF-ROOT did nothing. 

Problem still persists. Wifi at home (i.e. the router) still gets f**ked up once my GS2 is connected to it.


----------



## Thrackan (May 9, 2012)

try flashing an updated radio, might help


----------



## remixedcat (May 10, 2012)

have you tried to get a new ROM and then not install any apps and try to wifi with it for a while with no extra apps installed... fresh clean slate as well...

That is strange I've never had my phone or my sister's phone ever mess with our network at all.. our router (netgear WGR614v9) handles it just fine we have 3 wifi devices on our network. we can even stream with the HTPC downstairs with not too much buffering (uses netgear wg111v3 usb adapter with extension usb cable to place higher to get better signal) and use both our droid phones and the wifi doesnt go out... it might slow down a bit from time to time but never goes fully out...


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2012)

Check the firmware on your router and update if necessary.  Try different security settings (WEP, WPA/WPA2, etc.).


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2012)

WPA2 + AES for ALL THE THINGS


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Check the firmware on your router and update if necessary.  Try different security settings (WEP, WPA/WPA2, etc.).



I've seen a note on wireless settings improved on my rooted tablet by changing the security levels, which is why I've suggested this.  While I prefer WPA2 myself, you might prefer to have a router that doesn't get hosed all the time.




On a side note, I am thinking seriously about getting my wife a smartphone for mother's day.  Currently she's on a dumb-phone (LG Cosmos IIRC) but uses a Blackberry for work.  What's a good phone that doesn't suck at battery life (one of the things I'd think she'd notice most)?  4G is not needed, and anything around $100 after upgrade discounts would be ideal.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I've seen a note on wireless settings improved on my rooted tablet by changing the security levels, which is why I've suggested this.  While I prefer WPA2 myself, you might prefer to have a router that doesn't get hosed all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if she doesnt use the web side of things much, get juice defender. it can toggle off the 3G, wifi and GPS automatically, while still letting calls and text through - cutting down the big power hogs of a smartphone. it doubles my battery life, while causing minor issues in low coverage areas (about a 20-30 sec delay as the 3G signal reconnects in crap areas, meaning i have to wait after i unlock the phone before i can use data)


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2012)

It's not really a BIG problem though, since why would I bother using my phone to browse the internet when I'm in front of the PC?


----------



## remixedcat (May 10, 2012)

I use mine if I don't wanna get out of bed...LOL.. or if I wanna be in another room...


----------



## digibucc (May 10, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> It's not really a BIG problem though, since why would I bother using my phone to browse the internet when I'm in front of the PC?



you don't use both at the same time... psshhh-newb


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 10, 2012)

A stupid question. How safe is it to purchase apps from your phone?


----------



## Ahhzz (May 10, 2012)

From the Amazon App store, or Google Play? Very. As safe as any other online purchase, imo. From "other" sources? Questionable. I wouldn't put my card out to some of the shadier sites because, well, they're "shadier"


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 10, 2012)

From Google Play for now. The phone is handled by my son but I used my card, hmmm...


----------



## Ahhzz (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about Google Play from a scam or safety point of view. They're the core of the Android App Market, and really couldn't afford to be slack enough to let something scam by.

As a note, might not hurt to load the App Market on the phone for one simple reason: Free Stuff. Every day, they put a free app online that normally costs. I've got quite a few good apps/games from the free app of the day. Just create an account, and check it each day, just to see. Just make sure you read the reviews on the ones you don't recognize. Some of them are just crap, and not worth being free


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't worry about Google Play from a scam or safety point of view. They're the core of the Android App Market, and really couldn't afford to be slack enough to let something scam by.
> 
> As a note, might not hurt to load the App Market on the phone for one simple reason: Free Stuff. Every day, they put a free app online that normally costs. I've got quite a few good apps/games from the free app of the day. Just create an account, and check it each day, just to see. Just make sure you read the reviews on the ones you don't recognize. Some of them are just crap, and not worth being free



wheres this free app of the day? i've never heard of that before


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> wheres this free app of the day? i've never heard of that before



It's the amazon app store. If you have an account there you can download the .APk and install it. 
Each day they have a free app.


----------



## entropy13 (May 11, 2012)

digibucc said:


> you don't use both at the same time... psshhh-newb



Do you have a 1mbps, at best (and rarely at that), internet connection?


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> From Google Play for now. The phone is handled by my son but I used my card, hmmm...



Make sure you turn off "in-app" purchases just in case.


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Do you have a 1mbps, at best (and rarely at that), internet connection?



I got a 10Mbps down and 1.2Mbps up.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2012)

I have the HTC one X in white sitting in front of me.... wow it is nice


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 12, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> I have the HTC one X in white sitting in front of me.... wow it is nice





If you get sick of Sense, just throw me a pm. I can help you get a somewhat AOSP feel to it. Enjoy!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you get sick of Sense, just throw me a pm. I can help you get a somewhat AOSP feel to it. Enjoy!



What phone are you using right now?

I need an app to get Flac working or something that can convert to MP3 for free


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 12, 2012)

I'm on the Rezound, basically One X with Sense 3.6 instead of 4.0. Try the VLC beta. Ill pm you the apk in a bit. Do you know how to side load from storage?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm on the Rezound, basically One X with Sense 3.6 instead of 4.0. Try the VLC beta. Ill pm you the apk in a bit. Do you know how to side load from storage?



Yep I know how to do that 

Sense is a little slow, miles better than motoblur!!


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 12, 2012)

What do you know/say about Samsung dive and the mobile tracker service for Galaxy S2. Do you recommend it?


----------



## digibucc (May 12, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Do you have a 1mbps, at best (and rarely at that), internet connection?



i was just kidding around. I do have a 10mb down, and i only ever use my phone/tab while at the pc if im gaming or something full screen and want info. just joking


----------



## remixedcat (May 12, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> What phone are you using right now?
> 
> I need an app to get Flac working or something that can convert to MP3 for free



dBPowerAMP isn't free but it's worth it... I bought it a while back ago (I got an old version but hey! it still works!) and it was worth every penny. It uses multi-cores in a way where you got one core per song and if you got quad or higher it's really fast. 

Then I use Amok Playlist copy to send the songs+m3u to the SD card thru my card reader... this way I got my playlists synced up as well. Amok is freeware though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 12, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Yep I know how to do that
> 
> Sense is a little slow, miles better than motoblur!!



Nevermind. Try this instead.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.avs234&hl=en


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 12, 2012)

Gotta love Android!! amazing!!!!!!!

I've an Acer Iconia A500 10" ICS 4.0! Brilliant I must say!
I own a Samsung Galaxy Y phone too xD


Has anyone heard of the 3D glasses free tablets that are on the way??
Gadmei have an 8" tab atm which is quite interesting but WIkipad and Qualcomms are going to be fantastic! Ill be buying the Qualcomms Masterimage tab as soon as it's available xD


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2012)

ima be joing the club soon, the wife and I are getting a Samsung Galaxy SII HD 4g LTE in a week


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 12, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I've an Acer Iconia A500 10" ICS 4.0! Brilliant I must say!



Was going to get one but decided to get a Kindle Fire as we didnt want to shell out an extra $100. Mainly was going to be used for eBooks and Netflix anyways.

@AiG
Nice phone.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 12, 2012)

I bought the apad because it was being sold second hand for half the price! I was very lucky!!

I wanted it for internet use and the games on android are very fun and addictive!

Since you were only planning for reading and films then you're right to go kindle!


----------



## wiak (May 14, 2012)

AirDroid is a must
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid

Kingsoft office
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.wps.moffice_eng

X-plore file manager (one of the best file system apps, supports SMB, FTP, etc)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lonelycatgames.Xplore

Barcode Scanner
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.zxing.client.android

Crunchyroll
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crunchyroll.crunchyroid

DicePlayer Ad (plays mkv and such)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inisoft.mediaplayer.trial

Firefox for Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox

Chrome to Phone
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.chrometophone

Offical XBMC Remote (for exellent XBMC Media Center)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xbmc.android.remote

Steam
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.valvesoftware.android.steam.community

Speedtest
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zwanoo.android.speedtest

TeamViewer For Android & PC
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.teamviewer.market.mobile

Shazam
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shazam.android

Wordpress
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wordpress.android

Tumblr
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tumblr

Winamp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nullsoft.winamp

TechPowerUp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.techpowerup.tpu

Trillian
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ceruleanstudios.trillian.android

Useful tools for everything


----------



## remixedcat (May 14, 2012)

My essentials:

AirDroid is a must
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid

Kingsoft office
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.wps.moffice_eng

Crunchyroll
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crunchyroll.crunchyroid


Speedtest
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zwanoo.android.speedtest


Winamp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nullsoft.winamp

Amped Wireless Wi-Fi Analytics Tool
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pinapps.amped

VMware View for Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vmware.view.client.android

Yelp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yelp.android

RedLaser Barcode & QR Scanner
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ebay.redlaser

QR Droid Private
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=la.droid.qr.priva

Dolphin Browser® HD
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser

Ghost Commander File Manager
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ghostsq.commander

Equalizer-SA Labs
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.equalizerapp

AccuWeather for Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.accuweather.android

Adobe Photoshop Express
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.psmobile

MoboPlayer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clov4r.android.nil&feature=search_result


----------



## DM3K (May 14, 2012)

add DM3k to the club.  He just got his second android a Motorola droid 4.


----------



## ERazer (May 14, 2012)

just got my new galaxy tab 2 ('7) and loving it

tho still waiting on stable way to unlocking it


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2012)

ERazer said:


> just got my new galaxy tab 2 ('7) and loving it
> 
> tho still waiting on stable way to unlocking it



Come on... gotta tell us more about it then that!


I hate that I sold my transformer Prime... But, in ways.. I'm not..


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2012)

Galaxy has so much more accesories than Asus (fortunately 
It is clear that Samsung has a worldwide selling system to actual SHOPS, not like Asus.


----------



## ERazer (May 14, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on... gotta tell us more about it then that!
> 
> 
> I hate that I sold my transformer Prime... But, in ways.. I'm not..



haha sorry bout that,well  got tired waiting on asus memo 370t so i grab galaxy tab 2 (7)

well GT 2(7) is only dual core but its pretty zippy no lag so far

im in-love with remote capability 

rear camera is decent with good light, front is total crap.

and of course ICS! best!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 14, 2012)

Anyone see those Galaxy players? If you got one chime in. What are they like?


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2012)

galnet MIUI has been updating like crazy lately, loving the hell out of my GS1 all over again. smoother running than the stock rom, better battery life, all the things i love.


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)

Changed security settings from WEP to WPA. Wifi still gets f**ked up when my phone connects and even just the weather doesn't get updated. RAWR!!!!


No such problems when I was at my girlfriend's house. No problem with the Wifi over there, she's browsing in her laptop while I was building her computer, and I'm logged in through the Facebook app on my phone, as well as reading posts here using the TPU app.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

then your routers fooked.


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)

Our router's quite old, very old. Cisco bought Linksys in 2003. We got our Linksys router before that. LOL


----------



## remixedcat (May 17, 2012)

well hope u get that resolved and if not then a new router is in order... that's seriously messed up.

what router does she have?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 19, 2012)

I love nights like these. I'm sick with the flu so I just lay in bed and watch countless hours of my fav tv shows off streaming websites. It's times like this where you know you made the right choice getting an android device! XD


----------



## Frick (May 19, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> My essentials:
> 
> AirDroid is a must
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid
> ...



Add Electrodroid and gStrings to that.  Possibly Panecalc as well.


----------



## t_ski (May 23, 2012)

Engadget has a list of devices with ICS now or available soon:

http://www.engadget.com/updates/devices-ice-cream-sandwich/


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 23, 2012)

Haha, in not a troll or anything, but every time I use my gf's iPhone, its like I'm using this overweight brick with a tiny screen.  Love my gnex.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Engadget has a list of devices with ICS now or available soon:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/updates/devices-ice-cream-sandwich/



ahem, my galaxy S isnt on that list.


oh yeah, stock rom list. fail


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> stock rom list. fail



Stock roms can kiss my arse. LOL


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Haha, in not a troll or anything, but every time I use my gf's iPhone, its like I'm using this overweight brick with a tiny screen.  Love my gnex.



looks even more so like a brick if you got  case on it... LOL


----------



## Canzara (May 23, 2012)

I have a quick question.
When installing a rom, most instructions say to ensure you have a 100% charge on the battery. I have a dock for my GS2 and I'm wondering if its safe to just leave it plugged in while installing roms?
After 6 months or so I've finally started messing with roms, AlienRom was pretty special, except its based on Gingerbread instead of ICS and the camera doesn't work, so about to try another one (my third since yesterday) but its a drag to wait for the battery to fully charge everytime. If I just left it on the dock, wouldn't need to wait...but I'm not sure if this can affect anything?
Thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 23, 2012)

Canzara said:


> I have a quick question.
> When installing a rom, most instructions say to ensure you have a 100% charge on the battery. I have a dock for my GS2 and I'm wondering if its safe to just leave it plugged in while installing roms?
> After 6 months or so I've finally started messing with roms, AlienRom was pretty special, except its based on Gingerbread instead of ICS and the camera doesn't work, so about to try another one (my third since yesterday) but its a drag to wait for the battery to fully charge everytime. If I just left it on the dock, wouldn't need to wait...but I'm not sure if this can affect anything?
> Thanks



Well some things like CWM recovery do not have battery charging capabilities so even if its in the dock, the battery will not charge.


----------



## Canzara (May 23, 2012)

Your telling me software is necessary for charging?
I'm not sure this makes sense, the phone charges while shut off completely, what relevance does the software have?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 23, 2012)

Canzara said:


> Your telling me software is necessary for charging?
> I'm not sure this makes sense, the phone charges while shut off completely, what relevance does the software have?



Yea, maybe Jr can explain it more in depth. I would PM him and see what he thinks

*edit*

This thread may shed some light on charging while in recovery. Some do some don't

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/for...tery-charges-while-clockworkmod-recovery.html


----------



## Canzara (May 23, 2012)

I'm just being a whiner anyway, I'm an impatient guy. Its not a big deal to wait 5 min I suppose.
If someone else has thoughts on this I would love to hear them. I'm just interested in learning.
My concern is when the phone boots the computer see's it and tries to mount the drives and I'm not sure how that will affect the update process if at all.
I would be surprised if the PC even initialized it in CWM, but I haven't tried.


----------



## t_ski (May 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ahem, my galaxy S isnt on that list.
> 
> 
> oh yeah, stock rom list. fail





JrRacinFan said:


> Stock roms can kiss my arse. LOL



Not everyone wants to or knows how to root their devices, and some people don't want to lose functionality by going to a custom rom.  I hear you though - my phone is stock but my Touchpad is rooted and running ICS (CM9).


----------



## Canzara (May 23, 2012)

Geez I am just overwhelmed here. There are SOOOOO many mods available for the GS2, just when I find one I like, I find a dozen more that I need to try!


----------



## entropy13 (May 23, 2012)

Canzara said:


> Geez I am just overwhelmed here. There are SOOOOO many mods available for the GS2, just when I find one I like, I find a dozen more that I need to try!



That's the first step I guess. Don't get overwhelmed by the number of mods.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2012)

@Canzara

If you don't flash while 100% and you can charge while phone is in a completely powered off state(something that some smartphones don't do), wip battery stats when your phone DOES get to 100% or you may have battery calibration issues. Say "shortened" battery life so to speak.


----------



## Canzara (May 23, 2012)

if I turn my phone off and put it on the charger after a second a battery indicator comes on and the phone charges
Or am I reading what you said wrong as from reading that this shouldn't be happening.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2012)

Canzara said:


> Or am I reading what you said wrong as from reading that this shouldn't be happening.



I am just saying, some of them don't have this ability and needs to be in a fully booted state to charge. Some of them have a custom recovery that allows charging while in recovery. 

Say my Rezound for instance, CWM 5 is incompatible. While having CWM5 flash one the pohone I can't let the battery get to where the phone will kick off or it won't charge again unless i have an extra battery with at minimum 25% charge on it. That's just a plain out scenario though.

Flashing while 100% helps more than hurts, even though not needed still preferred.


----------



## Canzara (May 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks.
Thats what I've been doing anyway. My question was will leaving it on the dock while flashing have any affect? Will my computer initialize it in CWM and affect me in any way?
I've already decided its more of a curiosity and convenience then a necessity anyway, but....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2012)

Canzara said:


> Will my computer initialize it in CWM and affect me in any way?



Shouldn't. Most it would do would be mount your SD/Internal storage, and you wouldn't be able to flash. Wouldn't hurt anything, you would just need to take it out of the dock. Try it out.


----------



## Canzara (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try it next flash.
Just installed Resurrection Mod and liking it so far.
I wish that AlienRom was ICS. Although when looking on the xda forums under that thread title, there is some controversy and its been LOCKED...so maybe a bad rom to use at this point regardless of how cool it was.
Thanks for your info Jr.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 23, 2012)

Canzara said:


> Thanks for your info Jr.



Welcome. Yeah, again you shouldn't run into a problem flashing in the dock though.


----------



## Canzara (May 24, 2012)

Just to update, in case anyone else wondered I just flashed while in the cradle and it went fine. So it does work and is no risk as Jr suggested would be the case.


----------



## 1freedude (May 24, 2012)

anybody tried "fast charge" enabled kernel yet?  I have, but my biggest charger is only one amp.  supposedly, it can handle 1.5 amps.  thoughts?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone now how to install games to my EXTERNAL sd card? I bought a 32GB sd card for my games, but it seems it will only install to the phones sd card memory.  

Using a GSII 4.0.3 stock.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Does anyone now how to install games to my EXTERNAL sd card? I bought a 32GB sd card for my games, but it seems it will only install to the phones sd card memory.
> 
> Using a GSII 4.0.3 stock.



i go to settings -> apps and theres a button 'move to USB storage' (which i take it to mean SD card)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i go to settings -> apps and theres a button 'move to USB storage' (which i take it to mean SD card)



I go to settings, applications and I tap the downloaded tab. On my games I have the setting of move to phone and that's it. The game install themselves on the 11.5GB "SD Card" which is the phones own storage. I can't get it to install onto my external sd card 

For example if I go to task manager and go to storage theres System storage which is 2GB, USB storage (the phone) 11.50GB and SD card 31GB with no memory used on it.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2012)

i'm trying that dropbox app to backup my pics automatically.... it's nice...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I go to settings, applications and I tap the downloaded tab. On my games I have the setting of move to phone and that's it. The game install themselves on the 11.5GB "SD Card" which is the phones own storage. I can't get it to install onto my external sd card
> 
> For example if I go to task manager and go to storage theres System storage which is 2GB, USB storage (the phone) 11.50GB and SD card 31GB with no memory used on it.



Manually move the apps to the SD card. Check each app and press "move to SD card"


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Manually move the apps to the SD card. Check each app and press "move to SD card"



Still goes to USB storage


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Still goes to USB storage



Oh yeah. You mentioned your phone. The Galaxy SII supports 16GB max.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Oh yeah. You mentioned your phone. The Galaxy SII supports 16GB max.



I've tried it with a 2GB sd card and still didn't work. I have some screenies if you want to see?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

Scratch that I've read wrong 

Anyway if it's still having problems even with a different card, maybe the slot's problematic?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> maybe the slot's problematic?



It's the phone rom. Mount points are causing the "issue".

@1nf3rn0x

Quit trying to install 20 different games and you will be ok.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's the phone rom. Mount points are causing the "issue".
> 
> @1nf3rn0x
> 
> Quit trying to install 20 different games and you will be ok.



I want to install 20 games!  I bought all the big titles for android such as mass effect, dead space, gta, nova 3 and so on. Once my phone memory is full, I was thinking the 32GB sd card would come in handy. Seems like I can't use it for games then D:


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2012)

My mom randomly showed up and gave me a very nice Plantronics Voyager Pro+ headset! It's very nice so far with excellent range, and I can stream my music most of the area of my 1800sq ft. house. after calls it announces the battery life rem. and the volume and stuff. It's awesome how my mom just randomly gives me a 90 dollar headset and it's even more funny it's more expensive then my router!!!!! LMNASO

and damn the Plantronics Vocalyst software is buggy and it needs google talk authentication to work and I don't have it and I can't change the authenticator from my youtube one to my google one with google voice! the software chose the wrong authenticator. it's also a bit slow on my phone and has crashed once :-( I'll send em some feedback on it

at least I have the thing setup to dial the number at least and read my weather and post to facebook for me that's a cool service!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I want to install 20 games!  I bought all the big titles for android such as mass effect, dead space, gta, nova 3 and so on. Once my phone memory is full, I was thinking the 32GB sd card would come in handy. Seems like I can't use it for games then D:



change ROM's instead then. i'm on galnet MIUI and loving it.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok so I have a predicament. The EA games such as mass effect infiltrator, dead space etc require a net connection to get the game going. I'm going to Hawaii in a couple of weeks for a holiday and would like to have some games to play on a 8 or so ish hour plane trip. Anyway to bypass this?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 4, 2012)

You could try this for moving non-movable apps to an SD card:

http://techgage.com/article/moving_your_non-movable_android_apps_to_an_sd_card/


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Ok so I have a predicament. The EA games such as mass effect infiltrator, dead space etc require a net connection to get the game going. I'm going to Hawaii in a couple of weeks for a holiday and would like to have some games to play on a 8 or so ish hour plane trip. Anyway to bypass this?



some planes have wifi now.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 6, 2012)

I should get my Galaxy SIII on Friday.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> some planes have wifi now.



:O. I knew the new airbuses had it!

And I found out the USB predicament. It seems the developers of the "AAA" android titles only allow storage on the phone memory to increase the loading and perf of the games. As I am able to install some smaller games on my SD such as Cogs


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 6, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> :O. I knew the new airbuses had it!
> 
> And I found out the USB predicament. It seems the developers of the "AAA" android titles only allow storage on the phone memory to increase the loading and perf of the games. As I am able to install some smaller games on my SD such as Cogs



EDIT: I'm giving my little bro my old phone. I flashed this rom to it.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1529777

When I try install Gapps from the rom owner it says verifying update package..E: Wrong digest: system.app/Vending.apk
E: Verification failed.

WTF does that mean?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2012)

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Latest_Version/Google_Apps

Get your gapps from there. You're using a kang'd version of Cyanogenmod 7.

YGPM 1nf3rn0x


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 7, 2012)

Whats the best task killer?


----------



## erixx (Jun 7, 2012)

1) Kill apps: Sandwich got one build in... and it has a widget too. If no like, there are tons... 

2) I am bored of updating ROMS, for a good while i will just *use* the tablet instead


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 7, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Whats the best task killer?



It's best to use the one that comes with your phone. If it doesn't have one, than any should do.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 7, 2012)

Question, why is the Galaxy S II far more popular than the galaxy nexus? Where I am from, the prices are similar, but the gnex has better hardware all round and android 4... 

Do people not research before they buy?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 7, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Question, why is the Galaxy S II far more popular than the galaxy nexus? Where I am from, the prices are similar, but the gnex has better hardware all round and android 4...
> 
> Do people not research before they buy?



Actually the S2 is superior in hardware terms, it does have 4.0.3 which is what the gnex has. And it's also cheaper. The Gnex has a higher res screen though.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Question, why is the Galaxy S II far more popular than the galaxy nexus? Where I am from, the prices are similar, but the gnex has better hardware all round and android 4...
> 
> Do people not research before they buy?



if people did the iphone wouldnt sell much lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Actually the S2 is superior in hardware terms, it does have 4.0.3 which is what the gnex has. And it's also cheaper. The Gnex has a higher res screen though.



Prices are similar? That only means either of the two:
1. The Nexus is selling so badly that they now reduced its price to the SII's level
2. The SII is selling so well that they can still afford to increase its price to the Nexus' level


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 7, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Actually the S2 is superior in hardware terms, it does have 4.0.3 which is what the gnex has. And it's also cheaper. The Gnex has a higher res screen though.



It has samsung's _raped_ version of ICS, while gnex has googles version of ICS. Gnex has a bigger screen and doesn't have a weird blue hue like SII does...



bbmarley said:


> if people did the iphone wouldnt sell much lol



Hahahaha, that's true I guess...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> It has samsung's raped version of ICS, while gnex has googles version of ICS. Gnex has a bigger screen and doesn't have a weird blue hue like SII does...



SII has better cameras both back and front 8MP back vs. 5MP and 2MP front vs. 1.3 MP.
I can vouch there's no blue hue in SII screen. Basically the only difference is in size in favor of Nexus. I think it's up to anyone's choices really.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Whats the best task killer?



Shouldn't be using a task killer at all. It does more hurt than help.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Shouldn't be using a task killer at all. It does more hurt than help.



my GF was bitching about hwo facebook notifications were screwing up, and she wasnt get told about messages.

yep, task killer.


i just enable the 'long press back to force close' option and FC programs that dont matter, like camera and games.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 8, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> It has samsung's _raped_ version of ICS, while gnex has googles version of ICS. Gnex has a bigger screen and doesn't have a weird blue hue like SII does...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, that's true I guess...



The exynos chipset and the mali 400 in the S2 is a good margin faster than the (i think) qualcomm and the PowerVR SGX540. The larges res on the gnex means it works harder to get fluid frames while the S2 does it with ease... The S2 doesn't have a weird blue hue and you can just download apex or nova launcher from the play store and its a more customisable version of the ICS launcher and runs better aswell


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2012)

heres a tough one.


for a few days i've had intermittent internet lag that i could never locate the cause of.


turns out whenever my samsung galaxy S is using the net (can be triggered every time by downloading a file or running a speedtest) my ping to my router (over wifi, LAN only!) shoots up to insane levels.


swap the phone to 3G or cancel the download, and the ping drops.


anyone got any ideas to stop the wifi causing the network to herniate?


edit:

i started up speedtest on my phone, and while it was 'locating servers' the ping spiked. i let it finish, and it calmed down - started the test and lag resumed. the moment i force closed the speedtest app on the phone (other downloads cause the same lag), bam, packet loss, before it cleared itself up.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 10, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Shouldn't be using a task killer at all. It does more hurt than help.



Why is that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Why is that?



Android has it's own task manager.
http://geekfor.me/faq/you-shouldnt-be-using-a-task-killer-with-android/


----------



## Lochban1088 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi guys thort this worthy of note 
http://liliputing.com/2012/06/android-is-about-to-get-a-lot-faster-thanks-to-linaro.html


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 11, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Android has it's own task manager.
> http://geekfor.me/faq/you-shouldnt-be-using-a-task-killer-with-android/



Cool thx! Good info. I deleted the third party task killer.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 11, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Android has it's own task manager.
> http://geekfor.me/faq/you-shouldnt-be-using-a-task-killer-with-android/



and for 90% of apps that's great - but the one thing no one seems to take into account is shoddy programming. there are more than enough apps out there are that simply don't exit when they should, and DO stay in the background longer than necessary. also, personally - i like to know that i can end a process when i want it to end. as simple as that. i don't care if readerHD is scheduled to or wants to update it's feeds right now - i want it closed and i want the ability to do that whenever i decide it's necessary.

I am not advocating willy nilly killing all processes, and you're right that 90% or more of users will have no need of one - but to make it sound as though there is never a use for one and the android mms is a perfect solution i think is a little too far.

sorry for the rant ... i just think there's a little more to it than "shouldn't use a task killer at all"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2012)

I know I know what is "good for the goose" applies here as I very rarely run any extra apps. The occasional Twonky and Slacker. So I am one of the worst people to ask about it with that topic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok fella's, if you seen my thread earlier then you would know what went down but for those who didn't here it is

my OG droid finally bit the bucket and died (water damage from brother in laws beer cooler). After its water over dose, I searched for a temp phone until I change carriers later this year. I talked a guy on ebay into selling me his previously listed 75$ HTC Thunderbolt into 55$ shipped. It does work but screen is broken but functional so I will have to deal with that until it comes time to say goodbye to verizon. Does anyone else here have a thunderbolt? I have seen that there is an ICS rom for it but not much else. This will be my first 4G phone so I am super excited.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2012)

Let me get with a buddy of mine who had a Thunderbolt at one point in time. He went OG, to Tbolt to Gnex.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Found a screen and digitizer for 30$ but may not do it if it works fine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Found a screen and digitizer for 30$ but may not do it if it works fine.



Hey, ask the guy you are buying off of if he has the bootloader unlocked and/or s-off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey, ask the guy you are buying off of if he has the bootloader unlocked and/or s-off.



I doubt this due to the seller being a cell phone shop. Couldn't I do the S-off and stuff?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Couldn't I do the S-off and stuff?



http://revolutionary.io/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://revolutionary.io/



I bookmarked that! I am super excited I hope he ships today but more than likely tomorrow.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://revolutionary.io/



*sigh* keep looking for a solid S-off for the rezound... there's a method, but it's ... challenging , even with the new all-in-one tool.... I haven't dug deep into the toolkit, but the earlier methods included using a wire or paperclip to short out pins on the board while booting...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Took me 5 minutes even on the earlier method(had an extra mini sd card and a read to recover my card). You would still need to the wire trick even with the toolkit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> *sigh* keep looking for a solid S-off for the rezound... there's a method, but it's ... challenging , even with the new all-in-one tool.... I haven't dug deep into the toolkit, but the earlier methods included using a wire or paperclip to short out pins on the board while booting...



Hope S-Off works good for my thunderbolt.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hope S-Off works good for my thunderbolt.



Yours should be just confirm adb/fasboot works and a click-n-run method.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yours should be just confirm adb/fasboot works and a click-n-run method.



Shipping finally updated. I called the verizon store and they said that to bring the phone in and they would give me a sim card and activate it for me in store.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice. You excited? Let me know if you would like for me to build you a rom or 2.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2012)

I talked the wife into getting a Droid Razr Maxx.  Has anyone heard when the OTA update to ICS might happen?  The last I heard was late Q2, which means in the next 11 days...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice. You excited? Let me know if you would like for me to build you a rom or 2.



I am super excited! I want my phone back! I am using my work phone just to keep contact with my wife. LOL I can imagine the look on the employees faces at verizon when I bring that cracked screen phone in to activate HAHA they will probably be like WTF!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey, if they have questions they will understand if you're honest.

@tski

Sometime in July is my speculation. Guessing around the same time as us Rezound users.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @tski
> 
> Sometime in July is my speculation. Guessing around the same time as us Rezound users.



She just got it on Monday and she's liking it a lot.  I was hoping to see ICS sooner so I have to explain things less (for two different revisions) lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey, if they have questions they will understand if you're honest.
> 
> @tski
> 
> Sometime in July is my speculation. Guessing around the same time as us Rezound users.



Yea I was not going to lie to them. After I activate I will come home, S-OFF/Root/nandroid


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2012)

BTW, the Razr Maxx makes my DInc look like crap.  I'm jealous...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not to fond of the Razr. Nonremovable battery mainly.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

Is rooting my G Nexus worth the time?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm not to fond of the Razr. Nonremovable battery mainly.



Unless the Razr has a pin hole reset button for hangs then I agree with Jr

I have had too many times were my OG Droid locked up and it took a battery pull to reset


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Is rooting my G Nexus worth the time?



Unless there is a feature that requires root or you wish to debloat then no don' bother


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm not to fond of the Razr. Nonremovable battery mainly.





brandonwh64 said:


> Unless the Razr has a pin hole reset button for hangs then I agree with Jr
> 
> I have had too many times were my OG Droid locked up and it took a battery pull to reset



On stock roms?  Most of the hangs I've seen have been on less-than-stable mods (or my crappy old phone).  She's never going to root this...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> On stock roms?  Most of the hangs I've seen have been on less-than-stable mods (or my crappy old phone).  She's never going to root this...



I have had an app quit working and totally lock up the phone many times and required a battery pull


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> On stock roms?



If in a low signal area it is very possible if trying to do heavy net activity.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 21, 2012)

One of my friends just offered me his HTC Sensation for a $100. Anyone think it is a good idea? I have until Saturday to let him know.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2012)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone think it is a good idea?



What do you have currently?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What do you have currently?



I have an HTC HD2 (running AOSP ICS Rom) because my Galaxy S broke a while ago.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you should. On paper you're getting "twice as much phone". Here's a nice little rom base also http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1613295

EDIT:

Per specs, battery life is about the same too.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2012)

ICS starting to be rolled out for Razr Maxx:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/2...dwich-headed-to-the-razr-and-razr-maxx-today/

Also, my Droid Incredible should be getting an update, too:

http://www.htc.com/us/support/htc-droid-incredible-verizon/software-updates


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 23, 2012)

Recieved the HTC thunderchicken today and works great! Rooted and doing a nandroid as we speak! NOW FOR CUSTOM ROMS!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 23, 2012)

@tski

Closer and closer to official ICS rezound. Which means kernel source yay.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 23, 2012)

Got my HTC thunderbolt! I already rooted and running BAMF rom! LOVE IT!

Have a question for JR, I installed the wifi tether app that you gave me for droid 1 but when I use it on the thunderbolt, it looks like it starts the wifi tether then all of a sudden the wifi kicks in and connects to my home network rendering the 3G/4G inop?

*nevermind*

downloaded barnacle and it works good


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *nevermind*
> 
> downloaded barnacle and it works good



Was just about to mention FoxFi if Barnacle didn't work. That wifi tether was strictly for the OG droid kernels. 

Knew you would enjoy BAMF. Used to run it daily til I started building roms with a bud.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was just about to mention FoxFi if Barnacle didn't work. That wifi tether was strictly for the OG droid kernels.
> 
> Knew you would enjoy BAMF. Used to run it daily til I started building roms with a bud.



loving it, I will upload my stock rom tomorrow


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2012)

anyone here got an old droid phone (not network locked) they'd be willing to sell? my GF put her galaxy mini through the washing machine


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

LOVE THIS!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's MIUI if you want to try that out for a bit Brandon.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25615-teamvicious-miui-gb-05-17-2012-beta-droidviciouscom/ Nevermind, link's dead. Someone forgot to pay their hosting LOL.

Here's the latest Liquid + Sense release http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14746-rom-liquid-smooth-vigorsense-v12/
You liking BAMF SoaB though?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's MIUI if you want to try that out for a bit Brandon.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25615-teamvicious-miui-gb-05-17-2012-beta-droidviciouscom/ Nevermind, link's dead. Someone forgot to pay their hosting LOL.
> 
> Here's the latest Liquid + Sense release http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14746-rom-liquid-smooth-vigorsense-v12/
> You liking BAMF SoaB though?



This is my favorite rom so far. Also kernel is set at 1.4ghz 

*EDIT*

Uploading my stock rooted rom for you 

*EDIT*

http://d-h.st/YtR


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @tski
> 
> Closer and closer to official ICS rezound. Which means kernel source yay.



Yeah, that's what I've heard since April. Getting very irritated with all of the delays. I saw where HTC had an official update up for like an hour last week, then it was quickly pulled. It's just like my wife grabbing on me, then rolling over and going to sleep.  

I love this phone. It's probably one of the top 5 phones on the market, despite the lack of hype, but damn...it really shouldn't take so long for an update on a high end phone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, that's what I've heard since April. Getting very irritated with all of the delays. I saw where HTC had an official update up for like an hour last week, then it was quickly pulled. It's just like my wife grabbing on me, then rolling over and going to sleep.



From what I seen the thunderchicken will get ICS the same time officially


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

@Paulie

From your PM, I got time this morning if you want my help.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Paulie
> 
> From your PM, I got time this morning if you want my help.



My time is spotty this morning, but I wouldn't mind at least getting this started. 

YHPM


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...5-brings-a-handful-of-fixes-and-newer-radios/

If you wish to grab it at a later time. This has a handful of updates and is from what I heard,the soak test. I've been on  this RUU(roms based off of) since 5/10 and it runs GREAT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just made an offer on a screen + touchscreen digi for thunderbolt on ebay BNIB. hope we can make a deal cause this phone would be like brand new!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice, b.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hope it works out. I am about to flash infected rom sense 3.5


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 25, 2012)

don't thunderbolt have bad battery life???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> don't thunderbolt have bad battery life???



Not with new(est) radios. But comparitively to say an iPhone4 and an OG Droid it's a little bit better. It's 4G battery life(no offense brandon) sucks ass.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 25, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> don't thunderbolt have bad battery life???



Yeah it does.  I have one and i'm lucky to make it past lunch without a charger


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> don't thunderbolt have bad battery life???



It lasted all day yesterday with no issues

*Edit*

Got rid of barnicle tether and found the latest wireless tether for root users which has the HTC router fix and OMG speed test a local city at 8-MBPS with a 59 PING!


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 25, 2012)

my speedtest shows like 1.2mbps tops for my area for 3G :-( 

my battery life is ok on my LG even with bluetooth it's still good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> my speedtest shows like 1.2mbps tops for my area for 3G :-(
> 
> my battery life is ok on my LG even with bluetooth it's still good.



Yea thats about what I was getting with 3G but this 4G is faster than I thought!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> my speedtest shows like 1.2mbps tops for my area for 3G :-(
> 
> my battery life is ok on my LG even with bluetooth it's still good.



1.2?! Jeezes most Im getting on 3g is .9mbps, although 4g on the rez is FAST. I'm getting near 30mbps at home on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

With barnacle tether I think I was only getting 3G speeds or less


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

Posting this for Paulie in case he accidentally deletes my PM

May want to take on the January OTA before starting if you haven't done so.

Sync contacts to your google account

Ok get yourself to where you can run USB Debugging mode:
1- Run the HTC Sync installer http://www.htc.com/sea/software/htc-sync/
2- Let it install all the prerequisite files but cancel out of the installer when it gets to this point






using APK Batch Installer backup apps to **pick/create a folder on PC**

Then run through this to unlock(need to register to get your unlock code)
http://htcdev.com/bootloader

Boot into the rom and do a fresh start. Push home to skip setup (if you can)booting just enough to where you can gain access to the SD card.

Place this on root of SD card renamed to PH98IMG.zip(careful not to name it to PH98IMG.zip.zip) http://tiny.cc/1ytggw to flash AmonRA. Pull battery, hold vol down then power on then push power to choose fastboot it will scan sd card, accept the update with I *think* volume up.

Let it reboot back into the rom after pushing power when it's done and rename the PH98IMG back to before(anything will do). 

Prefer red or blue? Pick and choose
http://themikmik.com/showthread.php...-Blue-Red-ODEX&p=232761&viewfull=1#post232761

Pick and choose a place for the rom on the SD, I suggest creating a folder called Roms, easy organization if you wish to flash another rom later on. Power off, pull battery again and power back on while holding vol down. Push power to go back into fastboot then use volume keys to choose recovery by pushing power button.

In recovery keymappings are as follows, Up=Vol+ or Home, Down=Vol- or Menu, Back=Back, Confirm=Power or Search.

Backup(optional)
Choose backup/restore, checkmark with power key system/boot/data/cache, then choose Perform backup.

From there after it's completed back out all way to main menu. Choose install flash from zip, from external sd card, choose the folder/zip then confirm with power.  

It's a touchscreen installer with not many options. Next your way through it. Desensed = more of an AOSP feel with Sense dialer and messaging.

Once it's completed with the flash do NOT choose reboot from the installer. Back out to main menu again. This time choose developer options and reboot to bootloader. Download this and extract it to same folder as your fastboot.exe http://tiny.cc/0ltggw. Making sure nothing is selected in that folder, hold shift, then right click example menu:




And you want to open a command window in that folder. Confirm you have Fastboot USB showing on your phone at the hboot white screen then type without quotes in the prompt:

"fastboot flash boot boot.img"

Once completed and you get "successful"-s, choose reboot.

If rolleyes you get boot animation, Congrats!(let me know if you don't)

Skip setup again with home key once you get it all booted. Go to settings, accounts and sync, login to your google account and let it complete.

Once that is done, enable USB debugging in settings>developer. Then run a restore with APK batch installer.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 25, 2012)

Has anyone else here dumped the Andriod OS to an HP Tablet... ? dual boot into either WEBOS or Andriod... actually a pretty good upgrade to a piece of firesale hardware....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

Haven't seen you here in quite a while Urlyin. How you been man?! Hey regarding your question, check with sneekypeet. I think he did it before .... or was it the blackberry playbook ....

Can't remember.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

HP touchpad

http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 25, 2012)

I put Androidx86 on a netbook, does that count?


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Haven't seen you here in quite a while Urlyin. How you been man?! Hey regarding your question, check with sneekypeet. I think he did it before .... or was it the blackberry playbook ....
> 
> Can't remember.



I'm always around.. lurking... I've already done it and thought I'd pass it along. It adds a nice addition to an otherwise iffy product


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1.2?! Jeezes most Im getting on 3g is .9mbps, although 4g on the rez is FAST. I'm getting near 30mbps at home on it.



my avg. sped here is 520kbps down and 320kbps up



brandonwh64 said:


> Yea thats about what I was getting with 3G but this 4G is faster than I thought!



thing is 4G drains the battery like mad tho :-( my phone don't have 4G


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Haven't seen you here in quite a while Urlyin. How you been man?! Hey regarding your question, check with sneekypeet. I think he did it before .... or was it the blackberry playbook ....
> 
> Can't remember.



He's also too busy playing Diablo 3 to be posting in the forums xD


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 25, 2012)

What do you guys think? my Galaxy Nexus homescreen


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 25, 2012)

quite big i'd say


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 25, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> quite big i'd say



720x1280 screen on the nexus lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 25, 2012)

There's mine at the moment. Self built.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 26, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1.2?! Jeezes most Im getting on 3g is .9mbps, although 4g on the rez is FAST. I'm getting near 30mbps at home on it.



Damn that is a slow 3G Connection speed. In NYC here im getting from 3mbps to 6mpbs on T-mobile. Although your 4G kicks ass. Waiting for T-mobile to start deploying LTE-Advanced the beginning of 2013


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am loving sense 3.5


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2012)

Urlyin said:


> Has anyone else here dumped the Andriod OS to an HP Tablet... ? dual boot into either WEBOS or Andriod... actually a pretty good upgrade to a piece of firesale hardware....





brandonwh64 said:


> HP touchpad
> 
> http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html



I have my Touchpad running CM9 using the guide brandon posted.  Works so much better than CM7, especially if you get a rom that fixes the wireless issues (I think mine was one of the nightly build from May).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am loving sense 3.5



I am in love with my desensed w/ Sense 3.6 dialer browser and messaging.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 26, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have my Touchpad running CM9 using the guide brandon posted.  Works so much better than CM7, especially if you get a rom that fixes the wireless issues (I think mine was one of the nightly build from May).



I haven't upgraded to CM9 yet but didn't have the wireless issue... I like using Splashtop Streamer in WEBOS to remote to my desktop while sitting on the deck working... I need to check if they have it for Android.. I'll go CM9 shortly and really like the dual boot action...


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2012)

You can use Wyse Pocket Cloud to RDP into a desktop PC, or you can use TeamViewer to remote control one.  Either might be similar to what you're doing now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2012)

Other than Brandon, anyone here with an s-off Thunderbolt?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 27, 2012)

i just got the new HTC one X update, made it a little smoother. also fixed a little data issue i had!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jr or anyone else for that matter, what launcher is this??


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Jr or anyone else for that matter, what launcher is this??
> 
> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p139/mangina94/20111008203822.png



No official clue, but it looks HTC-ey


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> No official clue, but it looks HTC-ey



I am getting hints that its some kind of BLISS launcher but not for sure.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 27, 2012)

It's Sense Bliss, it's a port from the HTC Rhyme. Oh Brandon, I did some more coding and fixed the installer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's Sense Bliss, it's a port from the HTC Rhyme. Oh Brandon, I did some more coding and fixed the installer.



Ok new mission plan! Can you make me a rom using liquid 3.2 with that ^^^^ Launcher? If you could I would love you forever!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 27, 2012)

Link me to both roms.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have my Touchpad running CM9 using the guide brandon posted.  Works so much better than CM7, especially if you get a rom that fixes the wireless issues (I think mine was one of the nightly build from May).You can use Wyse Pocket Cloud to RDP into a desktop PC, or you can use TeamViewer to remote control one. Either might be similar to what you're doing now



Thanks T-Ski


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is the BAMF with bliss

actaully if you can add bliss launcher from ^^^ to the one you have already been working on for me that would rock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is the BAMF with bliss
> 
> actaully if you can add bliss launcher from ^^^ to the one you have already been working on for me that would rock.


Oooo I know what i can do ....

 You will love me. Oh dude, I ported Liquid 3.2 for the OG to Aroma btw


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooo I know what i can do ....
> 
> You will love me. Oh dude, I ported Liquid 3.2 for the OG to Aroma btw



LOL nice! I tell ya JR that if you include that above launcher with any rom and I will mostly likely love it!


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Brandon, sorry to rain on your parade about the upload app. 

In my opinion, an app is just one more activity to do, that can be accomplished by a bookmark to techpowerup.org.  Open it in another tab, and start uploading!  You could even use a plain text file as a scratch pad.

Drop the bookmark onto home screen or dock, for easy access.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2012)

Urlyin said:


> Thanks T-Ski



I looked last night and (IIRC) it was 4/30 nightly.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 30, 2012)

am i the only one that worry about access right from apps?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL nice! I tell ya JR that if you include that above launcher with any rom and I will mostly likely love it!



Get a chance to test what I sent you yet?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2012)

for galaxy S i9000 users, this is the best custom ROM available since Galnet MIUI shut down.

http://miuiandroid.com/community/threads/miui-v4-for-i9000.15461/


since the creator makes it for just the i9000, there isn't as many bugs or glitches like with the more generic variants.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2012)

So looking to you guys for a tablet suggestion, since this seems to be the place to be for Android information. Looking for a decent tablet for $200 and less (not opposed to looking at used either). I know absolutely jack about these things, the better half wants to pick one up for reading ebooks, I wouldn't mind it for internet surfing and maybe picture browsing. So throw me some suggestions here, I was looking at Kindle Fires, but I hear the hardware is a bit dated and that there are some quad core tablets out there (ooo wouldn't mind getting my hands on them), but those might be out of my price range, so just curious to hear whats out there and the difference in performance (if its really noticeable with such simple tasks on these tablets.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2012)

my advice would be to find out how the modding scene is for whatever tablets you look at, simply because they tend to do so much more. my galaxy S is really outdated, but the modding community has done massive amounts of work to get it onto ICS (android 4.0), which samsung said couldnt be done.

same applies to the tablets... you get a good, popular one, and you'll have a longer life, and more features.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 30, 2012)

Google Nexus 7


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So looking to you guys for a tablet suggestion, since this seems to be the place to be for Android information. Looking for a decent tablet for $200 and less (not opposed to looking at used either). I know absolutely jack about these things, the better half wants to pick one up for reading ebooks, I wouldn't mind it for internet surfing and maybe picture browsing. So throw me some suggestions here, I was looking at Kindle Fires, but I hear the hardware is a bit dated and that there are some quad core tablets out there (ooo wouldn't mind getting my hands on them), but those might be out of my price range, so just curious to hear whats out there and the difference in performance (if its really noticeable with such simple tasks on these tablets.



I just rooted a kindle fire the other day with vanilla ICS and it was very nice!


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 30, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Google Nexus 7



You got, or suggestion for 1kurgan1?

If suggestion, might be a touch small. 

I suggest at least 8.4"  and stay away from china no name brands.  Alot of peeps at work want me to tune them up, but the support from Dev community isn't there.  And I'm not a dev, just an optimizer.

Also check out the tablet owners clubhouse.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 30, 2012)

My post was a little too short. I'm surprised though that this launch was not covered here at TPU (or maybe I missed it). It was a suggestion for 1kurgan1 as he said specifically that he needs a 200$ tablet. Nexus 7 is available for preorder there in USA, it sports a quad Tegra 3 and against  all the cons (like no microSD and maybe the 7 inch screen) the price is unbeatable. It is the first tablet that I might consider buying.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2012)

I've _finally_ received my (international) Samsung Galaxy SIII - if I think it is fast now, I'm looking forward to seeing Jelly Bean and hopefully the Linaro code running on it.



Happy Days!


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 30, 2012)

Linaro...holy shit its fast.  And bacon slippery.  
Did you sell the SGS?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So looking to you guys for a tablet suggestion, since this seems to be the place to be for Android information. Looking for a decent tablet for $200 and less (not opposed to looking at used either). I know absolutely jack about these things, the better half wants to pick one up for reading ebooks, I wouldn't mind it for internet surfing and maybe picture browsing. So throw me some suggestions here, I was looking at Kindle Fires, but I hear the hardware is a bit dated and that there are some quad core tablets out there (ooo wouldn't mind getting my hands on them), but those might be out of my price range, so just curious to hear whats out there and the difference in performance (if its really noticeable with such simple tasks on these tablets.



HP Touchpads can be had cheap, and have not seen much mine couldn't do.  Running ICS on it now (CM9), which is way better than GB (CM7).  From what I've read, there hasn't been much out there for apps that could actually take advantage of quad-cores.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 11, 2012)

Been playing with 4.0.4 on my Galaxy Note since yesterday, pretty impressive so far (waited for official, haven't flashed since WinMo days).

Anyone already rec their Nexus 7 and have some initial impressions to share?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 11, 2012)

just got my old galaxy tab 7" again, gonna flash it tomorrow when i get the usb cable for it, its old, but fun anyway


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 11, 2012)

Any hopes of the S2 getting JB? I really hope Samsung doesn't desert the S2, considering its still one of the biggest sellers.

If they don't. Like WTF. The Nexus S is getting the update for fucks sake.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Any hopes of the S2 getting JB? I really hope Samsung doesn't desert the S2, considering its still one of the biggest sellers.
> 
> If they don't. Like WTF. The Nexus S is getting the update for fucks sake.



custom roms ftw. thats how i have ICS on my S1... and its based on a nexus ROM, so i may get JB too.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> custom roms ftw. thats how i have ICS on my S1... and its based on a nexus ROM, so i may get JB too.



People have got JB working somewhat on the SGS, so I expect you'll see it.


----------



## gopal (Jul 12, 2012)

Join Me IN I have a android 4.0.3[{(Karbonn Smart Tab 1)It is only available in India}It is a cheap branded tab]
Need any graphics contact ME


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 14, 2012)

I skipped on buying the Sensation and caved in and ordered the Galaxy Nexus from Google. Cant wait.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just got my Kindle Fire in the mail, looking at how to root it right now then get ICS. Not sure where I want to go from there, got some reading to do I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well it looks like for me that another one bit the dust. I am just gonna wait out til sept 24 and get my upgrade. 

FML!


----------



## digibucc (Jul 19, 2012)

finally upgraded my og evo  was waiting for the galaxy s3 but after two weeks on backorder i went with the htc evo lte. it was more a necessity as my og evo stopped ringing  sms, alarms, etc worked fine, but no matter the settings or rom it simply wouldn't ring, and the power button had gone wonky as well.

so now i've got the lte - it'z crazy that this thing is bigger, faster, and has more memory but is thinner and much, much, MUCH lighter. it's taking some getting used to.

happy though, now i've got native ICS and a device that can run it well. i don't even think i will root anytime soon, no real reason to atm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok digi is going to hook me up with his old HTC evo but I will need some help with Jr's knowledge to get it activated on verizon (its sprint) There is a way cause I have seen a couple of videos on people that have done it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 19, 2012)

Just say the word we can get it going.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just say the word we can get it going.



Thanks Jr, I am on vacation right now but If you get time, search around for some how too's on how to do this. if I cannot find out I may ask Digi if its ok to trade it for a verizon phone on the forums


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2012)

I want to put ICS on my Droid Incredible.  Anyone know a good, stable rom that allows everything to work (camera included)?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I want to put ICS on my Droid Incredible.  Anyone know a good, stable rom that allows everything to work (camera included)?



just look around for MIUI variants that support your phone. someone always ports it to each model.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2012)

Like this one?

http://forums.miui.us/showthread.php?14979-MIUI-v4-ICS-(6-1-2012)

What's special about MIUI?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2012)

miui is an aosp rom, which basically means it takes google's open source release and patches, updates, skins it, etc, to make a fully functional rom that is compatible with many devices.

compare that to cyanogen mod for example, which is normally a hacked version of a rom released by a specific carrier for specific devices. it is less cross compatible than miui, but it does have the advantage of being made for specific devices, so if you have one of them it should run well.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2012)

MIUI is a big, multi device ROM. its well tested, and gets lots of bug fixes on a regular basis.


CM as digi said is based on hacked roms, so the support often isnt there, if it doesnt work right it may never get fixed.


also, MIUI has shittons of added features. 'firewall' for white/blacklisting contacts (so you can block your ex or that idiot who prank calls at 3am), random things like that i cant even name because i've been using it for so long i cant actually recall the stock ROM


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok my predicament here. I don't give two shits about this phone but wanting to flash for little brother as he smashed his phone screen when it dropped out of his pocket.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1626281

Trying to flash this. The phone currently has an infinite boot loop from an old rom.

I wipe EVERYTHING. Then try flash the zip. This is what I get.
Install from sdcard.
Opening update package.
Verifying update package.
E: Missing file: extras/app/VideoEditor.apk
E: Verification failed.
Installation aborted.

Da fuq.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765935

We were just speaking of MIUI. Unless he is into setting his own ringtones and running auto brightness, I don't see any issue running that as daily.

EDIT 
Still speaking of MIUI; the Rezound port still is only a GSM rom til source hits =/ Dammit we need source already, should be here soon. HTC taking their sweet ass time with this and til I get my hands on source I think I am done building for the Rezound.  GRRRR /rant


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2012)

verification is an option in the flashing program.


you either need to flash another ROM via ODIN, or disable verification. i had that issue with a marketplace downloaded flashprogramthingwhosenameeludesme, but hte one that came with a proper ROM, worked just fine.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> verification is an option in the flashing program.
> 
> 
> you either need to flash another ROM via ODIN, or disable verification. i had that issue with a marketplace downloaded flashprogramthingwhosenameeludesme, but hte one that came with a proper ROM, worked just fine.



So I need to find a new rom? or disable verification through recovery?

Ok yep, verification disabled, installing now, no idea how this is going to go XD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> disable verification through recovery?



Try disabling sig verification is what he is saying.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok finished and rebooting, probably sure battery stats are fucked up, how do I reset them?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Ok finished and rebooting, probably sure battery stats are fucked up, how do I reset them?



You recovery should have the option in either the wipe menu or in a developer menu. If you flashed near 100% battery I wouldn't worry about it tbh.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You recovery should have the option in either the wipe menu or in a developer menu. If you flashed near 100% battery I wouldn't worry about it tbh.



See I had no idea of how much it was charged. Should I let it charge all night, then flash battery stats? All is working now and wow this phone is actually pretty quick for its age, surfing the web like a champ!

Have to admit, it looks half decent.







Better looking than touchwiz on my gs2 that's for sure.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2012)

Is that CM9 based?

@Brandon

I'm getting with a few of my peoples. So far no luck on VZW rom for the Evo.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Is that CM9 based?
> 
> @Brandon
> 
> I'm getting with a few of my peoples. So far no luck on VZW rom for the Evo.



Edit; Yes CM9 based.  
Complete Jelly Bean UI
Jelly Bean Transitions
Jelly Bean Wallpaper
Jelly Bean Play store
Jelly bean Google NOW
Jelly Bean BootAnimation


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Brandon
> 
> I'm getting with a few of my peoples. So far no luck on VZW rom for the Evo.



Legally, it can't be done.



1nf3rn0x said:


> Edit; Yes CM9 based.
> Complete Jelly Bean UI
> Jelly Bean Transitions
> Jelly Bean Wallpaper
> ...



I wonder if the new SGS3 Launcher will work on that rom. Here try sideloading this as data through a file explorer..... 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/zc4con

If it does, let me know and we can make it as a permanent launcher in system/app


----------



## wolf (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a stock, International GSM Unlocked Galaxy Nexus and I'm still twiddling my thmbs waiting for the OTA update to jellybean... it's been over a week now and it's really started to twist my nipples that I don' have it yet... it was a big reason I chose the gnex 

hec I even bought it from a google employee who didn't like it, so it must be a play store version too, gahh its killing me!


----------



## digibucc (Jul 24, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Legally, it can't be done.



is rooting legal?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

digibucc said:


> is rooting legal?



he means that you would have to work for verizon to have the ESN inserted in their system. Also Got the phone today and it looks great, the power button is alittle funky but other than that its cool.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2012)

Sooooooooooooo.........picked up a Nexus 7 today............


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Sooooooooooooo.........picked up a Nexus 7 today............



Annnnnddddd ...... 



digibucc said:


> is rooting legal?





brandonwh64 said:


> he means that you would have to work for verizon to have the ESN inserted in their system.



That's pretty much it ... 
No matter what you do, when attempting to activate, VZW's system will reject the ESN.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok I need to talk to digi about this but I may can sell his old evo 4G and use the money (give digi whatever else is left over) to buy a screen digitizer replacement for the thunderbolt then when I upgrade I can send digi the thunderbolt for development?

Digi if you read this let me know if you like this plan?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2012)

wolf said:


> I have a stock, International GSM Unlocked Galaxy Nexus and I'm still twiddling my thmbs waiting for the OTA update to jellybean... it's been over a week now and it's really started to twist my nipples that I don' have it yet... it was a big reason I chose the gnex
> 
> hec I even bought it from a google employee who didn't like it, so it must be a play store version too, gahh its killing me!



Do a check-in daily: *#*#2432546#*#*

The number should spell "checkin"


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 25, 2012)

My Lock and home screens: 










Compared with the original Galaxy Nexus screens:






Ultimate customizability, and that is why I love android...

I just look at my girlfriends iPhone home screens and cringe... so ugly.. so out of place.. so.. visually dissonant...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 25, 2012)

I get my GS3 in October w00t! 

Anyways here my S2











Don't worry about the lock screen, it just scares off people who try to use my phone


----------



## digibucc (Jul 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Digi if you read this let me know if you like this plan?



do it up 

@wattup, infernox - where are those lockscreens from? 

@jr or anyone who knows - what's the best (if any) way to change lockscreens without rooting? i accidentally did the ota and there is no root for my version yet


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok its listed! Great deal for a fully working phone with ICS (minus power button being finicky)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290750059257#ht_500wt_1156

*EDIT*

DIGI - try magic locker on google play store


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2012)

digibucc said:


> what's the best (if any) way to change lockscreens without rooting?



Go Locker, MiHome Locker, MxLock are free. WidgetLocker, not free but HIGHLY customizable.

@B

Sent a PM to someone I know who is on Sprint with an Evo currently. He might be interested in a backup.  Oh FYI; the thunderbolt you can setup as VOIP using wifi.

Also here's my new theme. It's still WIP. See attached.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll post my impressions of the Nexus 7 in a couple of days. I've always been one to say I have no need for a tablet, and I'm not sure the Nexus 7 has completely changed my mind, but it piqued my interest enough to pick one up!


----------



## Irony (Jul 26, 2012)

Ive got a TF201 had it for a few months now, Just found this thread. Does anyone know if or when jellybean update is coming to ics?





DanishDevil said:


> I'll post my impressions of the Nexus 7 in a couple of days. I've always been one to say I have no need for a tablet, and I'm not sure the Nexus 7 has completely changed my mind, but it piqued my interest enough to pick one up!



Thats the best deal for a tegra3 tablet.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 26, 2012)

digibucc said:


> do it up
> 
> @wattup, infernox - where are those lockscreens from?
> 
> @jr or anyone who knows - what's the best (if any) way to change lockscreens without rooting? i accidentally did the ota and there is no root for my version yet



My lockscreen is an image I saw on zedge and my homescreen is Sara Jean Underwood 

I can upload both originals if you want them that bad..


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 26, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll post my impressions of the Nexus 7 in a couple of days. I've always been one to say I have no need for a tablet, and I'm not sure the Nexus 7 has completely changed my mind, but it piqued my interest enough to pick one up!



Nice. Waiting to hear more since I'm in the same boat no need or interest for a tablet but Nexus 7 has the right price so maybe...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 26, 2012)

The Nexus 7 should be pretty much bang for the buck. For around 200-300$ you aren't going to expect a high end android experience, but you will be able to do all the latest and greatest. It should be good if you want a tablet for day to day use 

Just remember it has no back camera so if you want to snap pics or record video that's outta the question!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 27, 2012)

digibucc said:


> do it up
> 
> @wattup, infernox - where are those lockscreens from?
> 
> @jr or anyone who knows - what's the best (if any) way to change lockscreens without rooting? i accidentally did the ota and there is no root for my version yet



I got Widget Locker, $2.50, but so worth it, all the free lock screen apps sucked... my phone is not rooted btw. I only got that lockscreen to get rid of the clock though. The clock you see there is a live wallpaper called WP Clock. I got the free version. Its cool.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 27, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I got Widget Locker, $2.50, but so worth it, all the free lock screen apps sucked... my phone is not rooted btw. I only got that lockscreen to get rid of the clock though. The clock you see there is a live wallpaper called WP Clock. I got the free version. Its cool.



thanks, i'll check out that clock. i use an app called clockr though i am looking for a change.
I tried out widget locker on jr's recommendation, LOVE IT! so thanks to him and you for mentioning it. 

It's good to be excited about my android devices again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 27, 2012)

Get yourself something called minimalistic text.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2012)

I gots a noob android question.... Im picking up a NATPC M009S RTB ULTIMATE for under £100 (price went up while i was sleeping!!!) that should be here on monday.

Ive paid for a few apps on my Xperia Arc S, would i be able to carry on using the same paid for apps or would i need to pay again? 

I know that the apps/payments are registered to your gmail account so you can keep downloading them as many times as you like, but would the app still be 'valid' if you use a difference device?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I gots a noob android question.... Im picking up a NATPC M009S RTB ULTIMATE for under £100 (price went up while i was sleeping!!!) that should be here on monday.
> 
> Ive paid for a few apps on my Xperia Arc S, would i be able to carry on using the same paid for apps or would i need to pay again?
> 
> I know that the apps/payments are registered to your gmail account so you can keep downloading them as many times as you like, but would the app still be 'valid' if you use a difference device?



The apps are still 'valid' as long as the google account is. I was able to download everything from 3 different phones, and two different tablets no problem.. just note, some may not like the item it's downloading to... But, that'll work it self out once you throw it to the developer the issue.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2012)

I really want to get the Samsung Galaxy S III!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Just remember it has no back camera so if you want to snap pics or record video that's outta the question!



I've always been under the impression that taking pictures with a tablet is about as bad as walking to your car and forgetting to put your pants on.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 29, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I've always been under the impression that taking pictures with a tablet is about as bad as walking to your car and forgetting to put your pants on.



well it's awkward sure - but if you have a quality camera it works just fine. also if you have a case that doubles as a stand, it's a stationary camera.

again - awkward definitely - but other than that there is nothing "bad" about it.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 29, 2012)

Can wait to get my hands on ICS Cyanogen mod - it has yet not been released for my HTC Desire Z


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2012)

Blah... Everything with cameras... Next, they'll mass produce cameras in your trapper keeper.. bad enough I seem them on MP3 players... That's why I love my Nexus so much... blah, it didn't care about the camera.. That's why I spent money on a Dslr. Not because my phone has the 1337 camera set up with both front and back.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2012)

Calling all Rezound owners who are on the January OTA; please PM me for benefit of development. I have something to test.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok I have got the thunderbolt back in action and have been trying new roms. The issue I have came accross is that I cannot use Wireless tether for root user when any NON "sense" roms? It starts the tether but never allows anything to connect.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 7, 2012)

Are you using Wifi Tether 3.2 experimental? Try checkmarking routing fix and choose netd for setup method. Sorry for not getting back with you sooner B, I am going to start working on your theme on Thursday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 7, 2012)

I set profile to thunder bolt then routing fix then Setup to ad-hoc and it works like a charm now!!! I am actually posting from it now! did a speed test and got 10MB down and 3MB up!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 14, 2012)

Any way to shut the camera shutter sound up on my GS2?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 14, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Any way to shut the camera shutter sound up on my GS2?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1079136'
Enjoy!!!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1079136'
> Enjoy!!!



Thankyou my friend


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 5, 2012)

Something like super smash bros. released on android = life complete


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 5, 2012)

Bought an MK802 Mini PC, hope to be able to convert it to a standalone XBMC media player for €55


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 5, 2012)

I am thinking about to buy the Samsung Galaxy Note phone. 
Does anyone here own it? If yes then how is it?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 5, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I am thinking about to buy the Samsung Galaxy Note phone.
> Does anyone here own it? If yes then how is it?



My friend has one, it is pretty good, not as smooth as some of the newer phones wait for the Note 2  Battery life is amazing


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 5, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> My friend has one, it is pretty good, not as smooth as some of the newer phones wait for the Note 2  Battery life is amazing



Too late! Bought it 2 hours ago  
I had a shopping spree


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 5, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Too late! Bought it 2 hours ago
> I had a shopping spree
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120905/IMG_0610.jpg



Congrats  the white one looks much better than the black one


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2012)

great. now replace the OS just because you can. if its anything less than 4.1.1, its not good enough!


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 5, 2012)

Mussels said:


> great. now replace the OS just because you can. if its anything less than 4.1.1, its not good enough!



I just love this new toy! I also bought a silicon case for it.

It lets me update to 4.0.4 but no higher. This phone I wont root like the Desire Z before. The benefit of rooting was not all to great.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I just love this new toy! I also bought a silicon case for it.
> 
> It lets me update to 4.0.4 but no higher. This phone I wont root like the Desire Z before. The benefit of rooting was not all to great.



'ad free android'


worth rooting just on its own.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 6, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I just love this new toy! I also bought a silicon case for it.
> 
> It lets me update to 4.0.4 but no higher. This phone I wont root like the Desire Z before. The benefit of rooting was not all to great.



Congratz on the buy! The thing that is a letdown on the note is that it MAY chug in some games since it has the same hardware as the S2 but a much higher resolution screen. This is why the galaxy s2 beats it in benchmarks! But its still an awesome phone, and will be even better once jellybean is released for it!  Battery life is also amazing. I'm gonna wait it out and not take the leap on the GS3 since theres a new king in town the optimus G 1.4 ghz s4 quadcore lte, 2gb ram, 13mp camera and adrena 320 gpu should be one kick ass motherfu*$*n phone!


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 8, 2012)

I installed the android 2.2 froyo on my old phone since i am gonna sell it. Is it still rooted now? Can I still install any android ROM on it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I installed the android 2.2 froyo on my old phone since i am gonna sell it. Is it still rooted now? Can I still install any android ROM on it?



May want to check with your buyer. I know I gave PaulieG an option when he purchased a Moto Droid from me. I included a 1GB MicroSD with the utilities to flash it back to an OTA.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 8, 2012)

Any suggestions on a good ICS rom for my old Desire Z that I try to sell?


----------



## Irony (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a friend running ICS on his HP touchpad, lol.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2012)

Irony said:


> I have a friend running ICS on his HP touchpad, lol.



I am too.  It's so much nicer that GB


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 9, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Any suggestions on a good ICS rom for my old Desire Z that I try to sell?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1492461


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 9, 2012)

I now also rooted the galaxy note n7000. hated the ads.

here the steps:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1329360

1.Rooting with stock recovery - Thanx to Entropy who direct this way,as well always looking for safety measures for us, Chainfire for creating great tool SuperSu (and many more), Phil3759 as files,scripts derived from his Thread and Linus Yang for Busybox.

- Download Root_SuperSu 0.95
-Copy downloaded file to Ext SD card.
-Reboot into recovery (vol up+Home+power)
-Select install zip from ext SD card
-select 'root_SuperSU-*.zip' which you have copied to Ext card above
-Reboot device
-You can see superSU on appl drawer. open it and update.
-Now This will give you only SuperSU not busybox, though application which doesn't depends on system busybox will still works.e.g.Titanium Backup.
-To get full Root+busybox, Download Root_busybox *.zip
-Copy Root_busybox* only to Ext SD card
-Reboot into recovery, Select Install zip from Ext SD card. select Root_busybox* .zip and Flash.
-Done !


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2012)

got a new android toy.

http://www.zenithink.com/Eproducts_C91_2.php


This tablet, but with bluetooth and GPS built in. 10" screen and GPS is mindblowing. currently working on overclocking it, since its locked to 800Mhz on the launch firmware (and it can go upto 1.2GHz reliably, according to end user reports)


also it had 256/512MB of app space, expandable to 2GB via kernel mods. seems weird, some of the decisions these chinese make.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> got a new android toy.
> 
> http://www.zenithink.com/Eproducts_C91_2.php
> 
> ...



Is this the dual or single core A9?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 13, 2012)

JR, I've got a question. I've got the Rezound, and I did the HTC unlocker on it to get root. Now the OTA ICS has been beating on my phone for over a month now, and won't load because of the boot loader, and won't defer (even tho it lets me set a time/date deferral date). It's driving me nuts. Every couple of days, I wake up/pull the phone out/go to a client, and my phone's got a terminal red exclamation, showing the update failed (again, duh). I've been digging thru the webs, trying to find a way to stop the OTA completely, or barring that, undo the Dev unlock and push the OTA. I even dug out the toolkit from sda( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1696394) trying to find some way to MAKE IT STOP heheheh. I found a rom for ICS, but it says I can't use it if I've unlocked it, and I can't find a way to undo it. I really don't, at this point, even care to get ICS on the damn thing; I'm happy with it running the way it is. Have you seen anything about undoing the HTC unlocker? Or a way to disable the damn OTA?


----------



## Irony (Sep 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> got a new android toy.
> 
> http://www.zenithink.com/Eproducts_C91_2.php
> 
> ...



Lol, I love their descriptions: 'tablet series of a9 take the lead and beyond all types tablets.' Also, the memory 'give strong support to application and mass games and safeguard intelligent OS.'

Looks like a pretty good deal, fairly cheap too. Does it have a sd card slot?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> JR, I've got a question. I've got the Rezound, and I did the HTC unlocker on it to get root. Now the OTA ICS has been beating on my phone for over a month now, and won't load because of the boot loader, and won't defer (even tho it lets me set a time/date deferral date). It's driving me nuts. Every couple of days, I wake up/pull the phone out/go to a client, and my phone's got a terminal red exclamation, showing the update failed (again, duh). I've been digging thru the webs, trying to find a way to stop the OTA completely, or barring that, undo the Dev unlock and push the OTA. I even dug out the toolkit from sda( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1696394) trying to find some way to MAKE IT STOP heheheh. I found a rom for ICS, but it says I can't use it if I've unlocked it, and I can't find a way to undo it. I really don't, at this point, even care to get ICS on the damn thing; I'm happy with it running the way it is. Have you seen anything about undoing the HTC unlocker? Or a way to disable the damn OTA?



I'll write you a guide or assist when I get home tonight. You know, I dev for the phone now and got a pretty nice rom  for you to try.


----------



## Irony (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a question. I don't think it belongs here entirely but I don't think its worthy of its own thread either.

Newegg has an unlocked Galaxy S3, would it be possible to get that and a net10 sim card to use their plans?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll write you a guide or assist when I get home tonight. You know, I dev for the phone now and got a pretty nice rom  for you to try.



@Aahzz

OK, what rom are you currently running right now? Root access?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this the dual or single core A9?



looks like single. i thought it was dual, but multi threaded benchmarks are slower than single.


OC'd to 1.2GHz now, custom firmware installed. VERY snappy.




Irony said:


> Lol, I love their descriptions: 'tablet series of a9 take the lead and beyond all types tablets.' Also, the memory 'give strong support to application and mass games and safeguard intelligent OS.'
> 
> Looks like a pretty good deal, fairly cheap too. Does it have a sd card slot?



came with a 16GB class 4 in the slot 


features it doesnt list anywhere:
HDMI
100Mb Ethernet (via dongle i didnt get with it)
bluetooth
GPS
USB port (works with NTFS USB drives, woo!)
also, multi touch capable on latest firmware.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Aahzz
> 
> OK, what rom are you currently running right now? Root access?



Just root access, unlocked with the Dev unlocker.

And thanks for the assist


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Just root access, unlocked with the Dev unlocker.
> 
> And thanks for the assist



Can you go into hboot for me and get all the numbers it shows and type them here. (Power off pull battery, power on while holding vol - til you get a white screen)

You're quite welcome.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2012)

Hboot 2.11.0000
eMMC-Boot
Oct 6 2011, 15:43:22
Right now, I'm "ReLocked" (told you I was trying that ToolKit heheh. Easey to unlock tho.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Hboot 2.11.0000
> eMMC-Boot
> Oct 6 2011, 15:43:22
> Right now, I'm "ReLocked" (told you I was trying that ToolKit heheh. Easey to unlock tho.



I know exactly where you are stuck.

Download this:
http://androidrevolutions.com/neo/files/RUU_Vigor_VERIZON_WWE_3.14.605.12_PH98IMG.zip

Place it on the root of your SD card named as "PH98IMG.zip", through means of a card reader. That is essentially the OTA through other means not going through VZW for it though. Let it update, it should run through once, reboot, then a second time. What's happenning is it's first going to update parts of the firmware to let the rest of the update run. Once you get back to a fully booted state, rename it to say maybe "OTAPH98IMG.zip" so you have it later.

Get with me if you wish to re-root.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2012)

You rule! Thanks, will run it tonite!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2012)

manually installed the latest google maps to my btablet and now the touchscreen doesnt work 


format time!


----------



## Irony (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like a fun problem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Not too bad!! 4G LTE Verizon on the thunderchicken with Incredible HD Rom from the MikMik


----------



## JousteR (Sep 17, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I really want to get the Samsung Galaxy S III!



Just got mine as my upgrade..a lot quicker than my old htc .


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2012)

What's the scoop on Jelly Bean?  All the blogs I read say Verizon won't be rolling it out for the Razr Maxx HD until the end of the year, and don't even mention my standard Razr Maxx. Despite that I see that some already have it installed?  I'd like to, too.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What's the scoop on Jelly Bean?  All the blogs I read say Verizon won't be rolling it out for the Razr Maxx HD until the end of the year, and don't even mention my standard Razr Maxx. Despite that I see that some already have it installed?  I'd like to, too.



decent OS. i have it on my galaxy s1.

if ICS was vista, JB is 7 (same features, faster/leaner)


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you already have it because you are in Australia?  Or do you have to root?

Edit:

Ah.  I take it that it's a ROM.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2012)

yes, officially SGS1 is capped at GB.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 27, 2012)

Worth upgrading my ICS rom to JB on the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2012)

I assume all of you guys know that Google is selling top rated apps for $.25 in honor of 25 BBBBBBillion downloads, right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am going to try this out when I get home!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1664151


----------



## Irony (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks kindof cool, I think I might give that a try too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got it running but mouse doesn't work. I will try another ISO later on


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, mouse is one of the easiest things, unless it's a bluetooth thing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Brandon for posting that. Calling all Rezound owners; I started devving for it so if you want to check out my work my user handle is Snuzzo over at xda developers. Enjoy guys and sorry I've been gone on a hiatus.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks Brandon for posting that. Calling all Rezound owners; I started devving for it so if you want to check out my work my user handle is Snuzzo over at xda developers. Enjoy guys and sorry I've been gone on a hiatus.



Its cool that you can setup a laptop with android! I am working on getting this on a thumb drive so I can use it on a P4


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone have a Samsung SGH-I747 (Galaxy S3)?


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 3, 2012)

Anybody Android users here eying the Windows 8 phones?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Anybody Android users here eying the Windows 8 phones?



maybe a windows tablet not a phone though


----------



## Irony (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been interested in the surface since it was announced. Supposed to come out this month I think. But this be an android thread


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> maybe a windows tablet not a phone though



Tablet yes; phone no. What I am interested in, a Tegra3 based Win8 tab.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tegra3 based Win8 tab.



exactly, for me, the 7inch kind seems more viable


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Anyone have a Samsung SGH-I747 (Galaxy S3)?



Yep. Just upgraded from my old Galaxy Captavate. Love in it so far


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 4, 2012)

Checking in here with a Pebble Blue Galaxy S3 (ATT)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Yep. Just upgraded from my old Galaxy Captavate. Love in it so far



I still have an S1 (Captivate) google apps market dont work because i cant get an account to register through the phone


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2012)

Psychoholic said:


> Checking in here with a Pebble Blue Galaxy S3 (ATT)



Same one I got. I downloaded The Avengers and it looked great on the S3. Only problem is the movie was saved on my internal SD drive and not my external 32GB drive
The S3 does suck up the battery, but I haven't played around with it too much yet to reduce that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Same one I got. I downloaded The Avengers and it looked great on the S3. Only problem is the movie was saved on my internal SD drive and not my external 32GB drive
> The S3 does suck up the battery, but I haven't played around with it too much yet to reduce that.



i probably wont upgrade till S5 or 6 comes about in 2-3 years


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> The S3 does suck up the battery, but I haven't played around with it too much yet to reduce that.



I would have rather bought the S3, the size is more up my alley, but since I use my phone all day for work and streaming podcasts and such, even my Maxx is down to 30% or so at night.  I don't think the battery would have made it through the day.


----------



## Irony (Oct 5, 2012)

I want a quad core s3, are there any being offered from carriers, or just the unlocked ones?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 5, 2012)

Irony said:


> I want a quad core s3, are there any being offered from carriers, or just the unlocked ones?



Sucks having the US version of the S3 
The only way is to get an unlocked international version.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2012)

so what are the differences? someone asked me the other day, and all i knew was that one version was nerfed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

I think the US is a dual core and the international is quad core.


----------



## Irony (Oct 5, 2012)

Unlocked ones have a quad core A9 at 1.4 

Samsung Galaxy S3 16GB Blue 3G Unlocked Android GS...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Finally..... I am on a ICS sandwhich rom I could run as a daily! I am loving it.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe I'll try fixing the wi-fi problem of my phone (only with our home router too ). The many months that have passed would probably be enough time for a fix to surface. LOL


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> so what are the differences? someone asked me the other day, and all i knew was that one version was nerfed



The US version runs a slower dual core as the exynos in the international version is not compatible with 4G. The US version also has 2GB of ram, but it doesn't help it very much.


----------



## Irony (Oct 6, 2012)

I still dont understand the deal with 4g and quad core. Why is that incompatible?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> I still dont understand the deal with 4g and quad core. Why is that incompatible?



because these are SoC designs. you cant just mix and match parts, its all or nothing. the quad was designed for LTE i'm guessing.


----------



## Irony (Oct 6, 2012)

Ah I see. Cuz the quad core s3 is 3g only, but other phones like optimus g have quad core and 4g; but it is a different processor and everything, like you were saying


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine will go on average about 55 hours before its all the way dead.

Not bad for what it is..  this is with average use, not heavy by any means.



HammerON said:


> Same one I got. I downloaded The Avengers and it looked great on the S3. Only problem is the movie was saved on my internal SD drive and not my external 32GB drive
> The S3 does suck up the battery, but I haven't played around with it too much yet to reduce that.


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 6, 2012)

AT&T LTE Rocks


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2012)

LTE is looking snazzy, i've seen aussies getting 80Mb on it. now we just need good download limits...


----------



## trt740 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey, I wanted to recommend a great word processor app kingsoft office. It is free and great. If you use your droid to type on you will love this app. http://www.kingsoftstore.com/download-office/android-office-apps. They also have a version for Windows 7 and it is 100 percent word compatible. My kids use it for school on their Iconia Tabs and they like it a lot.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2012)

trt740 said:


> Hey, I wanted to recommend a great word processor app kingsoft office. It is free and great. If you use your droid to type on you will love this app. http://www.kingsoftstore.com/download-office/android-office-apps. They also have a version for Windows 7 and it is 100 percent word compatible. My kids use it for school on their Iconia Tabs and they like it a lot.



Downloaded the Kingsoft app last week. Haven't used if that often yet, but it seems pretty nice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

quick question why does a phone need a office squite? must be very time consuming to type out stuff on such a small screen lol


----------



## theonedub (Oct 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> quick question why does a phone need a office squite? must be very time consuming to type out stuff on such a small screen lol



He specifically said it was being used on a tablet, although I have no problems doing minor edits in word docs and viewing PP presentations on my Note's 5.3" screen


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2012)

It would probably be most useful on a phone if you had to do a last-minute edit on a doc when you didn't have access to a PC, at least for those who work on their phones.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> quick question why does a phone need a office squite? must be very time consuming to type out stuff on such a small screen lol



I have a galaxy s2 and If I forget to do some homework I can easily whip out a 500-600 word document on polaris office on a 20-30min bus ride to school


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> a 20-30min bus ride to school



Holy moley! How far do you live from school!?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy moley! How far do you live from school!?



When I was in school this was the same time I had on the bus. I lived almost 10 miles from my school


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> When I was in school this was the same time I had on the bus. I lived almost 10 miles from my school



Wow. Guess I was lucky then to do a 10min walk .....


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 6, 2012)

I just declared someones Galaxy S i9000 dead. Poor phone. Wouldn't write to NAND anymore...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 6, 2012)

10 miles is around 16km...my school's at least twice that. One hour trip if I go way early, almost two hours if the rush hour catches up. My high school had dormitories though, but I can tolerate the long trips anyway. Then when I was at university it became a daily commute.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 6, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Anybody Android users here eying the Windows 8 phones?



No.

I am very happy with my Android phone & tablet


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a Transformer Tf300 and am bored with it, I don't mind rooting but I don't like custom roms I use it for a kindle reader and a comic viewer mostly and to surf the web. Looking for some new Idea's and hoped you guys had some! Is there anything cool I could do with it besides rooting it?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> I have a Transformer Tf300 and am bored with it, I don't mind rooting but I don't like custom roms I use it for a kindle reader and a comic viewer mostly and to surf the web. Looking for some new Idea's and hoped you guys had some! Is there anything cool I could do with it besides rooting it?



rooting is just the start. get that out of the way first.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> I have a Transformer Tf300 and am bored with it



Set up some DLNA content, maybe a couple console emulators. Set it up as a PC remote. Install an alternate launcher?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy moley! How far do you live from school!?



Well I go to a private school so it's kinda near the city  It's a 10 minute drive, but with a school bus picking up kids every so often and the traffic in the morning, or retards playing with the stop bell and making the bus driver rage, the time could add up to 40-50 mins at it's worst


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 7, 2012)

i am got Samsung Galaxy SIII, it's great think about update the software


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Anybody Android users here eying the Windows 8 phones?



Heck yes. If I could afford it i'd go with a Lumia 920 the moment it was out. But I can't, so I'll stick to my Galaxy Gio.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> i am got Samsung Galaxy SIII, it's great think about update the software



terrible english this time HM, but a fantastic phone.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 7, 2012)

Motorola cancelled updates for some of its mobiles to ICS, I have an Atrix so this was a bummer. I was using Nottachtrix Gingerbread rom (it's based on an official Moto rom), now im on Epinters unnofficial CyanogenMod (JellyBean) CM10 rom. I hope someone leaks something so they can get Hardware Acceleration running on unofficial Jelly Bean roms for Atrix (some of the other phones that they promised updates for too). The Atrix has a Tegra 2 so its a more than capable device. The unnoffical CM10 im on its fully usable bar the lack of H/W acceleration (games and video).

I bought my mobile second hand but carriers/stores where selling Motorola phones with the selling point of a promised OS upgrade. Twice they said in a year the updates where coming. Least they could do is just give out or unofficially leak whatever they already worked on before google bough them out.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 8, 2012)

Frick said:


> Heck yes. If I could afford it i'd go with a Lumia 920 the moment it was out. But I can't, so I'll stick to my Galaxy Gio.



I would too but AT&T is pure evil and now has exclusive selling rights to the Lumia 920 (At least in the US). What a bunch of chumps


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 8, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Motorola cancelled updates for some of its mobiles to ICS, I have an Atrix so this was a bummer. I was using Nottachtrix Gingerbread rom (it's based on an official Moto rom), now im on Epinters unnofficial CyanogenMod (JellyBean) CM10 rom. I hope someone leaks something so they can get Hardware Acceleration running on unofficial Jelly Bean roms for Atrix (some of the other phones that they promised updates for too). The Atrix has a Tegra 2 so its a more than capable device. The unnoffical CM10 im on its fully usable bar the lack of H/W acceleration (games and video).
> 
> I bought my mobile second hand but carriers/stores where selling Motorola phones with the selling point of a promised OS upgrade. Twice they said in a year the updates where coming. Least they could do is just give out or unofficially leak whatever they already worked on before google bough them out.



What is the point of upgrading to ICS from where you are?  It seems people get upset for the sake of not being able to upgrade.

My ICS upgrade was cancelled also (Sony Xperia Play), but I wasnt unhappy because I am not missing out on anything.

(FYI this isn't mean to berate anyone.  Does ICS have features that you really want?)


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2012)

The only issue I have with android tablets is they do not have a note taking app that you can use a stylist with to write like notability. They have apps but they just do not match this iPad app, or I would have switch back.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get a super deal on a Razr, Razr Maxx, Nexus or similar?  Looking to buy outright since my plan is not up for another 6 months


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Anybody know where I can get a super deal on a Razr, Razr Maxx, Nexus or similar?  Looking to buy outright since my plan is not up for another 6 months



Check swappa.com


----------



## Guitar (Oct 11, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Anybody Android users here eying the Windows 8 phones?



Absolutely...I think it will be better than Android in some ways but I'm going to wait and see if the market adopts it first. I hate Windows 8 for desktops but for a phone or tablet it fits IMO.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 11, 2012)

goodbye HTC evo you serve me well and hello GS3!!! loving this phone


----------



## gumpty (Oct 11, 2012)

I should be part of this club forum.

Have had the GNex since last December. Also talked my missus into getting the One X earlier this year. We swapped earlier this month (her mobile data stopped working - turns out her store-cut micro-sim was shorting), and I have had some fun recently running Cyanogenmod 10 nightlies on the One X. Will be swapping back shortly though - I miss my GNex.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2012)

ERazer said:


> goodbye HTC evo you serve me well and hello GS3!!! loving this phone



I like mine as well


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I like mine as well



Lovin' my rez more now that I got kernel source so i can mod away til my hearts content. Ill sacrific battery for the better screen.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just bought a kindle fire that is rooted with jellybean  YUMMM!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2012)

just bought a cheap ass 7" tablet with ice cream sandwich  Lava Z7H

Mali 400D, 1.2GHz cpu, 2800mah battery and 512MB ram.
the touch is so sensitive that it catches on a millimeter off the screen!



comes with a lot of usefull apps pre installed!


----------



## Irony (Oct 12, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> just bought a cheap ass 7" tablet with ice cream sandwich  Lava Z7H
> 
> Mali 400D, 1.2GHz cpu, 2800mah battery and 512MB ram.
> the touch is so sensitive that it catches on a millimeter off the screen!
> ...



Hows the battery life?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2012)

havent completely drained it, but around 3hrs or 4hrs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2012)

this is cool, despite having to root the phone.

Installation and Review of TeamHacksung's Stab...

on 2.3.5 Gingerbread on the captivate here finally


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2012)

how do i change the default apps for files.

also how do i change the default background of the app/widget menu that i get after clicking the 3x2 square boxes on the top right.


is there something called themes?


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 16, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> how do i change the default apps for files.
> 
> also how do i change the default background of the app/widget menu that i get after clicking the 3x2 square boxes on the top right.
> 
> ...



As far as the first, go to system settings, apps, then choose the app you want to change FROM.  scroll down and hit clear defaults.  Next time you open up a file from where ever, it should ask which to use.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 21, 2012)

Are the differences between the S2 and S3 worth the price diff? Looking to get a speedy android phone soon


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 21, 2012)

count me in guys, HTC Sensation. i gotta root this bad boy. best phone ive had EVER.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Considering the Apps and Account setup have never worked on my phone im thinking of finally taking it into ATT, who knows they may upgrade me to a S2 Skyrocket, which I would be fine with anyway.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Are the differences between the S2 and S3 worth the price diff? Looking to get a speedy android phone soon



Faster internals, bigger screen, you could probably say they're worth the diff.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got a GNex


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Are the differences between the S2 and S3 worth the price diff? Looking to get a speedy android phone soon



worth the price difference? not really. 

The S2 feels/ looks very identical. but build quality is not very reassuring. but thats samsung. lol.

Also, the camera on the S2 isnt great at all. my cousin has got the s2 after the n79 and the n79 still takes much much better pics than the s2.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> worth the price difference? not really.
> 
> The S2 feels/ looks very identical. but build quality is not very reassuring. but thats samsung. lol.
> 
> Also, the camera on the S2 isnt great at all. my cousin has got the s2 after the n79 and the n79 still takes much much better pics than the s2.



the only good thing nokia does is make phones with good cameras. that's their only valid selling point.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Just got a GNex



Awesome device, decent phone.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 22, 2012)

You knockin' on ma phone, Shaun?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 22, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Are the differences between the S2 and S3 worth the price diff? Looking to get a speedy android phone soon



Love my Skyrocket.  Fast, reliable, but best of all - it's a really good phone. Clear calls, no drops.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> You knockin' on ma phone, Shaun?



Youre PHONE yes. You're DEVICE no. In other words, those radios you got really cant provide some half decent call quality. I finally went and used one, omg blah I dont know how you can stand using that thing. No offense man.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Youre PHONE yes. You're DEVICE no. In other words, those radios you got really cant provide some half decent call quality. I finally went and used one, omg blah I dont know how you can stand using that thing. No offense man.



Fortunately Radio updates do surface, that might make it a good phone in time.

Personally, I'm proud to have all our phones on JB now 

Desire Z running a CM10-mod
Desire running ParanoidAndroid
and last but not least, a Motorola Milestone running unofficial CM10


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Fortunately Radio updates do surface, that might make it a good phone in time.



That thing has had more updates than I had on my Rez and its still subpar.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 22, 2012)

Call quality is good enough for me, not making a ton of calls anyway, and don't worry, none taken. Looking forward to multiple rumored Nexus phones coming out at the end of the month, though!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Looking forward to multiple rumored Nexus phones coming out at the end of the month, though!



I heard the rumor mill is saying Nexus 5 is going to be an HTC release.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 22, 2012)

HEY!! INRIX TRAFFIC APP GOT A HUGE MAKEOVER~!!
http://www.inrixtraffic.com/blog/2012/its-here-inrix-traffic-for-android-unveils-major-update/
check it out its way better.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 23, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Are the differences between the S2 and S3 worth the price diff? Looking to get a speedy android phone soon



Not worth it if it is a t-mobile phone.  I got a prepaid version of sgs ii from wally world brand new in box for 300.  Dropped my sim in and rolled that shit up.  

If on a diff network,  the difference is more dramatic.  The tmo version is more like the sgs iii, the two main differences being screen res and dual core vs quad core.

http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/compare.php?p=3373,3784,3429


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 24, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Not worth it if it is a t-mobile phone.  I got a prepaid version of sgs ii from wally world brand new in box for 300.  Dropped my sim in and rolled that shit up.
> 
> If on a diff network,  the difference is more dramatic.  The tmo version is more like the sgs iii, the two main differences being screen res and dual core vs quad core.
> 
> http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/compare.php?p=3373,3784,3429



I bought the S3
It'll be here tomorrow


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool.  Heads up...have you heard of the MHL?  Its the dongle to get HDMI from usb.  Anyway, if you get one, make absolutely sure it works w/ sgs iii, as they changed the thing.  The one that works with sgs ii will not work with sgs iii.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I updated to 4.0.4 last night on my GS3...No idea what the difference was.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 24, 2012)

no difference. same bugs. same bullshit.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 24, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> worth the price difference? not really.
> 
> The S2 feels/ looks very identical. but build quality is not very reassuring. but thats samsung. lol.
> 
> Also, the camera on the S2 isnt great at all. my cousin has got the s2 after the n79 and the n79 still takes much much better pics than the s2.



The S2 actually has a very good camera, just gotta learn how to use it.

Here's some I took of a broken USB 2.0 connector in a hdd enclosure.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 24, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> The S2 actually has a very good camera, just gotta learn how to use it.
> 
> Here's some I took of a broken USB 2.0 connector in a hdd enclosure.
> 
> ...



see. thats what. you need to mess around a lot and need to try more than once. and even then you need to be really still.


here is one i took my c6-00 in simple macro mode of the chipset on my mobo.
one thing i hate about my phone is that it compresses the pictures toooooo much. just look at the image size of this 5mp pick 






and this is one of the bigger images. most of the images are auto compressed down to 600kb  they loose a lot of quality this way


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Since I cant get my Captivate to create or even sync with a Gmail account so i can get on the Apps Market, Ima gonna take it in, who knows they may upgrade me to a S2 Skyrocket lol


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Since I cant get my Captivate to create or even sync with a Gmail account so i can get on the Apps Market, Ima gonna take it in, who knows they may upgrade me to a S2 Skyrocket lol



I had trouble with my tablet like that.  No Google apps would (could?) use the internet.  Browser worked fine though.  I can send you something if you need it in the meantime.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 26, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> most of the images are auto compressed down to 600kb  they loose a lot of quality this way



What version of Android?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What version of Android?



DDD uses nokia cause he's a fool. he just has an android tablet.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2012)

Had to shrink mine down because TPU couldn't upload it (2.61mb). So here it is at 90% original size using paint.







Not bad for a phone camera. (GS3 macro, 8MP, auto flash, superfine)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 26, 2012)

You should be able to get way better snaps from you S3.
Look how good I can get with my S2


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 26, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What version of Android?



tablet has 4.0.4.

phone has symbian v9

@mussels, real men use Nokia Phones 

also can you match this quality??


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 26, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> tablet has 4.0.4.
> 
> phone has symbian v9
> 
> ...



Ehh, I can beat it. Even in low light


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> tablet has 4.0.4.
> 
> phone has symbian v9
> 
> ...



easily. thats kinda blurry.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 26, 2012)

LG Optimus S Android v 2.3.3:












Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel




Some awesome building


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

taken at 110KM/h while driving






and then reuploaded, so it would be compressed too

edit: yeah compression hurt it bad, but im too lazy to find another host


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 26, 2012)

suddenly this is a post your phone pics thread.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 26, 2012)

Guys, guys. I have one of those already!

The TPU Darkroom


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> You should be able to get way better snaps from you S3.
> Look how good I can get with my S2
> http://i50.tinypic.com/1iy2o6.jpg



I'm sure I can that wasn't exactly trying.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 26, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Guys, guys. I have one of those already!
> 
> The TPU Darkroom



This^^

no1 here cares about ur pictures


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2012)

I save all my contacts as Google contacts, does that mean I can load them onto another Android phone by logging into Google?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 30, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I save all my contacts as Google contacts, does that mean I can load them onto another Android phone by logging into Google?



yea, sync the contacts and voila!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> taken at 110KM/h while driving
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/Capture120.jpg
> 
> ...



I have the sudden urge to make a 'meanwhile... In Australia' pic out of this....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have the sudden urge to make a 'meanwhile... In Australia' pic out of this....



meanwhile, in america:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> meanwhile, in america:



meanwhile, in London:

[yt]At8zy-Lct1g[/yt]


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> meanwhile, in London:
> 
> [yt]At8zy-Lct1g[/yt]



My wife was telling me she heard of a group of students from the UK were in Washington on a trip they planned 9 months ago, and the town is empty.  I was telling her the weather was probably like any other Saturday night to them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty much, but without the 100mph+ winds. It gets windy here too but not that windy. If its pouring down with rain, them boys will feel right at home.


----------



## Irony (Oct 30, 2012)

Come to kansas if you want to see a real storm; not much cooler than a tornado spewing lightning and buildings at 200mph


On Topic: my tf201 hasn't gotten jellybean yet, but apparently its been out for it for a month or so


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 30, 2012)

Irony said:


> Come to kansas if you want to see a real storm; not much cooler than a tornado spewing lightning and buildings at 200mph
> 
> 
> On Topic: my tf201 hasn't gotten jellybean yet, but apparently its been out for it for a month or so



+1 Kansas weather can kick your butt. Harsh winter snow storms and crazy summer tornados.

I got 4.1 JB on my Transformer Prime a while ago. Google Now is pretty sweet. 

Also, 4.2 is out:
http://www.android.com/whatsnew/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

Running the jelly bean on my wifes kindle fire and its a dream!


----------



## Millennium (Oct 30, 2012)

My Ace 2 + 32gb microsd was stolen yesterday  Shame as it's a nice phone and it is blocked now so pointless to take it at all. 

Anyway I need a replacement around 150, android pref dual core with a nice screen. Any ideas?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 30, 2012)

should have put plan b on there it will locate your device if you loose it or it's stolen!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Running the jelly bean on my wifes kindle fire and its a dream!



Yeah, JB is pretty sweet.  Still waiting for the 4.1.2 update on my GNex though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, JB is pretty sweet.  Still waiting for the 4.1.2 update on my GNex though



Hope to get a razr soon. My thunderbolt bit the dust again so need a new phone. I should have just let it die the first time.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> +1 Kansas weather can kick your butt. Harsh winter snow storms and crazy summer tornados.
> 
> I got 4.1 JB on my Transformer Prime a while ago. Google Now is pretty sweet.
> 
> ...



Wait - I thought this was supposed to be 4.1.2?  I thought 4.2 was KLP?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2012)

4.2 is a new iteration of JB. KLP is being saved for another release, I guess.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 14, 2012)

*Screen Repair*

Hello, 

I feel that my tech level is good enough to replace the damaged parts of my HTC MyTouch slide 3g myself. I have looked at many used phones on ebay, forums, craigslist and they are still way to expensive. 

So my phone started having problems after a couple drops and the screen would split when sliding open the keyboard. Now just last week I dropped my phone again and this time the lcd screen went black all together! The phone still powers up and sounds normal, but there is no display at all. 

My question: I plan on purchasing the parts from this site here. Do you guys know if I need just the LCD or both the lcd and Digitizer Glass replacement?  

Thank you in advance! (ps. I need this phone fixed before Thanksgiving


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like the zif-cable is loose (or damaged).
I would try disassembling and reassembling the existing parts first.

Protip: use plastic tools for anything that is not screwed down. You *will* ruin the casing with screwdrivers.


----------



## DaveK (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been due a phone upgrade for a few months but was holding off to see what Google was offering and although the Nexus 4 is a nice phone and is only $299 unlocked from Google, it doesn't have an SD card slot which is an issue, if my carrier does get it it'll only be 8GB. I don't know what price they'd have it at though, adjusted for tax it should be €290-300 unlocked but I doubt it.

Anyway, they also recently dropped the price of the Galaxy SIII from €199 to €149 on my contract and by trading my Galaxy SII in it'll be €49. At this rate though I'll probably wait for the next round of phones in Spring lol. I really want the SIII but by the time I get around to having cash for a phone it'll be too old


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 14, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Sounds like the zif-cable is loose (or damaged).
> I would try disassembling and reassembling the existing parts first.
> 
> Protip: use plastic tools for anything that is not screwed down. You *will* ruin the casing with screwdrivers.



Thanks for the tips Thrack, I will try that before buying any replacement parts and will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Sounds like the zif-cable is loose (or damaged).
> I would try disassembling and reassembling the existing parts first.
> 
> Protip: use plastic tools for anything that is not screwed down. You *will* ruin the casing with screwdrivers.



^ this. i've not repaired phones, but i've repaired enough GPS devices and tablets to know this advice is solid.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Sounds like the zif-cable is loose (or damaged).
> I would try disassembling and reassembling the existing parts first.
> 
> Protip: use plastic tools for anything that is not screwed down. You *will* ruin the casing with screwdrivers.



i agree. this is a reason i dont have slider phones


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 14, 2012)

Changed my HTC Desire CM7.2.0.1 for a Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro on ICS 4.0.4 . very nice phone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Picked up droid razr's for me and the wife for 1 cent each! Anyone else using this phone??


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

My wide has a Razr Maxx and so does one co-worker.  Another co-worker has the Razr (standard).  He's running AOKP 4.2 on it IIRC.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> My wide has a Razr Maxx and so does one co-worker.  Another co-worker has the Razr (standard).  He's running AOKP 4.2 on it IIRC.



Yea I already been browsing droidforums for the root instructions. Seems straight forwards on which release it comes preloaded with (ginger or ICS). My thunderbolt had finally met its maker as of late so it was good timing that amazon wireless started their black friday sales! I got my wife the black one and I got the blue one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2012)

Got the razrs and after some learning some things, I did a full OTA update then one click root with safestrap recovery on both. Now I am going to test some roms!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm running a Razr Maxx, in a monster case.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2773026&postcount=8


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, After the dick move by Sony pulling android support for 2011 flagship handsets.....

Im left with an Xperia Arc S with ICS that crashes more then windows 98. at first i thought it was the update gone bad, so I did a complete reboot and ICS is still a bitch and it interferes with some apps and the kill timer for background apps doesnt work which means I can end up with as many as 5 or 6 apps loaded up at anyone time that have been there for an entire week even though I havent touched it since monday.

I could root my handset but i remember having some difficulty with it a while back and i just cant be arsed...

So this christmas, Im going to replace it with a Galaxy S3, Im also going to pawn off the Xperia Arc which means I pay a maximum of $450 for the S3 - the only contracts here are 24months and i dont want to get drawn into it. $450 might not be cheap in the US but thats the best its gonna get in the UK.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 26, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im going to replace it with a Galaxy S3, Im also going to pawn off the Xperia Arc which means I pay a maximum of $450 for the S3 - the only contracts here are 24months and i dont want to get drawn into it. $450 might not be cheap in the US but thats the best its gonna get in the UK.



Save your money, the HTC one X is a better phone, Try getting custom roms for the xperia it'll be better i'd think!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Save your money, the HTC one X is a better phone, Try getting custom roms for the xperia it'll be better i'd think!



Ive read both reviews on techrader - the S3 ticks more boxes for me.


----------



## craigo (Nov 26, 2012)

I am so happy with my Motorola android phone I bought a Motorola Xoom2 tablet.

MOTOROLA


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2012)

just got a samsung galaxy ace and modded it with a galaxy S II firmware.


funny that it works, but its smoother than the stock ROM XD (based on jelly bean ofc. the link for anyone interested:


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> just got a samsung galaxy ace and modded it with a galaxy S II firmware.
> 
> 
> funny that it works, but its smoother than the stock ROM XD (based on jelly bean ofc. the link for anyone interested:



first i want ace but later i take galaxy w, ive flashed several roms but so far theres no rom that meet my expectation, but for the next few days im gonna flash it with indroid or cm10 
and see how it works


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2012)

never seen the Y or tried to mod it.


my advice is look for custom ROM's with large threads - they're the ones being regularly updated, therefore most likely to be usable/stable. some of the ones i tried required EXT4 formatted SD cards, or the camera didnt work... all sorts of stupid bugs.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone excited? Jellybean for the galaxy s2 and s3 and original note is just around the corner


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 28, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Anyone excited? Jellybean for the galaxy s2 and s3 and original note is just around the corner



I cannot get excited about official updates. IMHO software updating shouldn't be up to the providers or manufacturers, just Google.
Basically, when Google releases a new version (and your phone is technically capable), you should be able to update.
All those manufacturer UI-alterations are simply apps, which should be awfully easy to update, if backwards-compatibility didn't eliminate the time problem already.

I'm running JB on a phone that isn't even "supposed" to run ICS if the manufacturers could help it, but it's way, way faster than the stock 2.3 roms could ever make it.

Yes, I have an old phone (HTC Desire), but it's not slow when using a recent Android version... It's slow on 2.3


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah my galaxy S1 was slow on GB, its epic on JB.


shit, i updated a low end galaxy ace from GB to JB, and its like a brand new phone. the speed is amazing.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got an S3, had to cut my SIM though LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Just got an S3, had to cut my SIM though LOL



LOL I have seen it been done, Verizon now offers 4G sim cards that are the smaller size so no more cutting


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Different phone, same symptoms. We really need a new router now LOLOLOLOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Different phone, same symptoms. We really need a new router now LOLOLOLOL



Whats going on with it?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Router loses internet connection whenever my phone's connected to our router through wi-fi. Same thing happens with my S2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Router loses internet connection whenever my phone's connected to our router through wi-fi. Same thing happens with my S2.



Hmmm have you tried to change the wireless channel on the router? Also if you would like to see what your neighbors are using for wireless channel you can download WiFi Analyzer. This app has a great feature to show the current channels that are around you. I always use channel 11 due to that being the best open channel around me. This maybe the issue you are faceing.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've done everything that can be done with the router already. Changing channels didn't work before either, and it's certainly not working right now. Heck it was actually channel 7 by default, but it's currently channel 4.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2012)

Try changing beacon interval.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 30, 2012)

Got myself an S2 when it came to Virgin Mobile US and I am loving it, the great wifi at my school makes up for the poor virgin mobile service up in the mountains. Funny enough though I have perfect VM service at home and terrible wifi there


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 30, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Just got an S3, had to cut my SIM though LOL



I did this for my HTC one X, no sim cutter just a pair of scissors and a little bit of blind hope


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 30, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> I've done everything that can be done with the router already. Changing channels didn't work before either, and it's certainly not working right now. Heck it was actually channel 7 by default, but it's currently channel 4.



How about a firmware upgrade for the router?


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try changing beacon interval.



Am I the only one that read "Try changing the bacon interval."?

Because that actually sounds like a viable option for me.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 30, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Am I the only one that read "Try changing the bacon interval."?
> 
> Because that actually sounds like a viable option for me.



Bacon should not have an interval at all. It should always be there.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 30, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Bacon should not have an interval at all. It should always be there.



Truth.  There is plenty in this post.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.fargginay.com/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

entropy13, If you have a spare combo such as a P4/PIII or AMD equivilant then I would suggest doing like I have done and create a custom router. Below is a website that has some of the best custom firewall/DHCP server OS that I could find. Its easy to setup and functions as a commercial grade router would almost ZERO packet loss. I have ran mine for three days and have downloaded over 60GB STRAIGHT will zero slow downs or disconnects. I can help you set it up if you would like and then you can take your old wireless router and configure it to just be an access point. My old router was doing around 14MBPS on speedtest.net but with the custom router and access point I am getting over 25MBPS on wireless!

http://www.ipfire.org/


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 1, 2012)

The router just died. RIP Linksys router, 2003-2012.


EDIT: Oh it's not dead yet LOL. But changing beacon interval just brought a temporary solution. It's back to being problematic again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2012)

That tells me you need a rom with Background AP scan and AP quick switch disabled aka doesnt like multicast. Which rom are you running?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> That tells me you need a rom with Background AP scan and AP quick switch disabled aka doesnt like multicast. Which rom are you running?



The S3 is stock. I haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> The S3 is stock. I haven't done anything with it yet.



Tells me something.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tells me something.



Which is?


Anyway, the only mobile device that can reliably connect to our router is my mother's iTouch. My PSPGo? Nope. A friend's PSP slim? Nope. A guest's iPhone 3? Nope. A cousin's iPad 2? Nope. My S2? Nope. My S3? Nope. My father's Blackberry? Nope. My nephew's Android tablet? Nope. My Sony Ericsson W995? Nope.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tells me something.





entropy13 said:


> Which is?
> Anyway, the only mobile device that can reliably connect to our router is my mother's iTouch. My PSPGo? Nope. A friend's PSP slim? Nope. A guest's iPhone 3? Nope. A cousin's iPad 2? Nope. My S2? Nope. My S3? Nope. My father's Blackberry? Nope. My nephew's Android tablet? Nope. My Sony Ericsson W995? Nope.



And confirms, you need a different router for wifi access.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 3, 2012)

My One X+ arrives next week. Hopefully Jelly Bean will roll out for my S2 within the week to give me something to tinker with.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Which is?
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only mobile device that can reliably connect to our router is my mother's iTouch. My PSPGo? Nope. A friend's PSP slim? Nope. A guest's iPhone 3? Nope. A cousin's iPad 2? Nope. My S2? Nope. My S3? Nope. My father's Blackberry? Nope. My nephew's Android tablet? Nope. My Sony Ericsson W995? Nope.



firmware update/reset to defaults, then start from there. seen a lot of people mess with settings like MTU and beacon intervals without knowing it, and screwed themselves over later.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 5, 2012)

Get another Android phone... ZTE Warp... it's a nice phone for being 100 off contract.... this was the best one kroger wireless had that was under 150. Was gonna get the EVO but no local places had it and people were complaining about crappy battery time on those.... so I got the ZTE one.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 13, 2012)

I need help!

screen broke, phone works, can't mount usb because can't see screen to answer prompts.

can someone that has cwm 5.x.x.x please give me a "count" as to how to get to usb mount in mounts and storage.  Just want to get my stuff off the phone right now.

thanks


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm am looking at a Asus Transformer Infinity. Does anyone own one and how do you like it? Does it have any serious glitches. Also, I need an app that allows you to record while simultaneously taking notes. Does anyone know of such an app? I use Notability on my current iPad 3 and want something similar. I can return my iPad 3 64 gb and save 140 dollars by buying a Infinity but I need a note taking app that records while typing. In addition, I need a decent case recommendation. So help a brother out.

FYI, I did try a Infinity out at Best Buy and it seems lighter, slightly bigger and thinner than my Ipad but the reviews I have read seem to indicate there are some quality control issues.

Again, I need a bit of advice here. I do have an Android Phone that integrates so well with my iPad you would not know it is not an iPhone but, I hate buying apps twice. My kids have Iconia Tabs with Tegra 2 CPUs, and they are very nice tablet and are better than an iPad and equal to a iPad 2 performance wise but nowhere near my iPad 3.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 15, 2012)

1freedude said:


> I need help!
> 
> screen broke, phone works, can't mount usb because can't see screen to answer prompts.
> 
> ...



umm why dont you try using card reader and transfer your files thru that, i always save my files in external card so thats easy to back up


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 17, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> umm why dont you try using card reader and transfer your files thru that, i always save my files in external card so thats easy to back up



Its too late for that.  Looking back through my files, I determined I have 5.0.2.7 non touch.  

I ordered a MHL adapter.  Hopefully it will work without problems.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 19, 2012)

and after many many roms, i put this one for my galaxy w
light, fast, stable, and the most important thing is everything runs well


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 19, 2012)

trt740 said:


> I'm am looking at a Asus Transformer Infinity. Does anyone own one and how do you like it? Does it have any serious glitches. Also, I need an app that allows you to record while simultaneously taking notes. Does anyone know of such an app? I use Notability on my current iPad 3 and want something similar. I can return my iPad 3 64 gb and save 140 dollars by buying a Infinity but I need a note taking app that records while typing. In addition, I need a decent case recommendation. So help a brother out.
> 
> FYI, I did try a Infinity out at Best Buy and it seems lighter, slightly bigger and thinner than my Ipad but the reviews I have read seem to indicate there are some quality control issues.
> 
> Again, I need a bit of advice here. I do have an Android Phone that integrates so well with my iPad you would not know it is not an iPhone but, I hate buying apps twice. My kids have Iconia Tabs with Tegra 2 CPUs, and they are very nice tablet and are better than an iPad and equal to a iPad 2 performance wise but nowhere near my iPad 3.



I am writing this to you on a TF101 and I can honestly say that it pisses all over the iPad2, iPad3 not so much because at times it feels a little slow. The TF201 most likely improves on that. There is a guy on here selling one so you may be able to get a deal on it.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 19, 2012)

Finally jelly bean released for my one x...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT (fairly crap)..... Android 2.3.3 and a Galaxy Tab 10.1 16GB with 4.1.1 (I think), so I am in now, might need some advice on apps later once I get my sh*t sorted!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got ourselves (me and my son) a Nexus 7. Fantastic device for a very affordable price.
Running 4.2.1


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 21, 2012)

nexus 7 is so good, its out of stock in india on the first day its restocked :O

i need to learn how to format an root android. hmm..


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 21, 2012)

Can confirm update to Jellybean 4.1.1 for my S3 through Verizon.


----------



## wolf (Dec 21, 2012)

I started a while ago here on a galaxy nexus, sold that bad boy for an SGS3 which I proceeded to kill when drunk, so now a note 2!

If any of you have them I've got loads of tips about how I made mine fast as hell and cut the bloatware.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm assuming all you guys have been hitting up Google Play for the holiday freebies...


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 22, 2012)

wolf said:


> I started a while ago here on a galaxy nexus, sold that bad boy for an SGS3 which I proceeded to kill when drunk, so now a note 2!
> 
> If any of you have them I've got loads of tips about how I made mine fast as hell and cut the bloatware.



I've got a SGS3. I'd be interested in your tips.


----------



## RevengE (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a Galaxy Nexus its pretty sweet.


----------



## wolf (Dec 22, 2012)

f22a4bandit said:


> I've got a SGS3. I'd be interested in your tips.



Step one, go into S Voice settings and uncheck the option to have it launch with a double tap of the home button, makes the home button far more responsive.

I uninstalled Svoice completely as I never used it because google now is win on a stick, I also made an icon for google's voice seach which effectively instantly lauches google now into coice search without having to hold the capacitive button down.

In settings > Developer options I force GPU rendering, and change window animation scale, transition animation scale and animator animation scale all to 'animation off' and you would be surprised already the difference in your phones resonsiveness.

As a personal thing I don't like touchwiz, so I use Nova launcher which effectively replicates the stock andorid (nexus) style experience but with a host of great customisation options, including icon packs, adding more or less icon rows.. tuning animation speed too.

If I can get a vid of it I will because the phone is now quite ridiculously fast.

hope it helps! more where this came from but it should get you well on your way


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it a good idea to use an anti-virus? Avast has an android version. Or is it useless? What happens when your device gets infected?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone rooted their Motorola Droid Razr or Razr M. I want to root mine, and install a stock vanilla Jelly Bean rom on my Razr M. Its so damn slow with the motoblur jelly bean rom.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Is it a good idea to use an anti-virus? Avast has an android version. Or is it useless? What happens when your device gets infected?



Useless. Just install apps from the market place and you should be fine. Unless you go off 4sharing and installing apks from hell


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Has anyone rooted their Motorola Droid Razr or Razr M. I want to root mine, and install a stock vanilla Jelly Bean rom on my Razr M. Its so damn slow with the motoblur jelly bean rom.



Yes I have a rooted razer with jelly bean.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I have a rooted razer with jelly bean.



A few of my friends have the Razr. It's always seemed a bit...slow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 26, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> A few of my friends have the Razr. It's always seemed a bit...slow.



They must have a crappy rom then cause this thing is leap years ahead of my thunderbolt and other dual cores I have seen.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Is it a good idea to use an anti-virus? Avast has an android version. Or is it useless? What happens when your device gets infected?



I prefer to use Lookout, which not only scans the apps you download, but also provides free location services.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2012)

For Christmas I got my wife a 32Gb Nexus 7 and it is pretty fast. Great price for a fast tablet.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> For Christmas I got my wife a 32Gb Nexus 7 and it is pretty fast. Great price for a fast tablet.



Yes it is. It's the first tablet I considered buying and don't regret a thing. Perfect size, build quality, good screen, speed and the right price.


----------



## LordJummy (Dec 26, 2012)

Totally loving my new nexus 10. It is by far my favorite device to date. The screen will blow your dam mind. I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2012)

LordJummy said:


> Totally loving my new nexus 10. It is by far my favorite device to date. The screen will blow your dam mind. I highly recommend it!!



If I had the money I was going to get the Nexus 10 instead, but for the price, the Nexus 7 was a great deal. They're both great devices.


----------



## LordJummy (Dec 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If I had the money I was going to get the Nexus 10 instead, but for the price, the Nexus 7 was a great deal. They're both great devices.



The nexus 7 is also bad ass. The main reason I bought the 10 over the 7 was just the ridiculous screen lol. If not for that I would have got the 7 most likely for its extreme portability.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2012)

My mother-in-law got one of my sons a Double Power T711 7" ICS tablet.  Damn thing quit working already.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I was going to get the Nexus 10



For some odd reason I don't like the 10" tabs. Seem a little too big to me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 27, 2012)

I think I'm with you, Shaun. 7" is just the right size for me.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Galaxy S III Devices Hit with Failing Mainboards Issues*

The new problem, however, appears to be of a more serious nature, with the device’s mainboard dying unexpectedly after around 150 – 200 days of use. 

The problem was reported for the first time over a month ago on the XDA-Developers forum, and many other users confirmed similar issues with their phones. 

Apparently, Samsung is providing replacements to its users regardless of whether the phone has been rooted or not, even if it was running under unofficial software before failing. 

According to some rumors on the matter, the issue might be related to the NAND memory, which is said to become corrupted and fail. 

Furthermore, reports suggest that Samsung is replacing the mainboards with chipsets featuring the same revision, which might not actually resolve the issue. 

Samsung hasn’t provided an official announcement on the matter, but it seems that the issue is somehow widespread. 

As AndroidAuthority reports, Reddit user TurtleRecall notes a similar issue with their Galaxy S III unit. Apparently, the people over at the Samsung repair center also confirmed that the issue appeared a lot lately. 

There are no specific details available on how widespread the issue actually is, nor on what Samsung is planning to do to resolve it. However, it’s almost certain that the problem is not an isolated one

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Galaxy-S-III-Devices-Hit-with-Failing-Mainboards-Issues-316661.shtml

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1993044


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks micro, my cellular contract expires in January and my entire family planned on getting GS3s. Unless Samsung fixes the problem soon, we'll have to look for alternatives or go for iPhones.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Thanks micro, my cellular contract expires in January and my entire family planned on getting GS3s. Unless Samsung fixes the problem soon, we'll have to look for alternatives or go for iPhones.



i say get the S3 anyway. they'll have a warranty.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i say get the S3 anyway. they'll have a warranty.



But if it still has the problem and you know that you're going to have to eventually send it back, a lot of people don't like going without their cell phone. It's not the kind of thing people like to have to send back and go without...


----------



## LordJummy (Dec 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> But if it still has the problem and you know that you're going to have to eventually send it back, a lot of people don't like going without their cell phone. It's not the kind of thing people like to have to send back and go without...



It's not guaranteed you will have any issues whatsoever. My GS3 is still kicking strong with no problems. I'm sure now that I said this, it will die later today though 

I may switch to a nexus 4 anywayz. Anyone wanna buy a GS3?? D


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 27, 2012)

HTC one X is pretty sweat after the update.... I'm loving it!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 27, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> HTC one X is pretty sweat after the update.... I'm loving it!



Bite. Me. 

Wanted a One X, but Verizon chose not to offer any of them, had to settle for a Rezound.... I like it ok, would have preferred the One series.... enjoy it.. and choke on it ya bum!!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> But if it still has the problem and you know that you're going to have to eventually send it back, a lot of people don't like going without their cell phone. It's not the kind of thing people like to have to send back and go without...



I had a problem with my Samsung GS II Skyrocket.  Had to send it back.  I just put the sim back in my old phone for a week.  No big deal.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 27, 2012)

Anybody else on King Kang with the Verizon S3?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a HTC Evo 3D
HTC One X
Samsung Galaxy S3

sadly I find I use my iPhone 4S the most


----------



## digibucc (Jan 6, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> sadly I find I use my iPhone 4S the most



true, very sad  I've got an evo lte, and i love it  loved my OG evo as well... HTC imo makes great phones.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 6, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> sadly I find I use my iPhone 4S the most



May I ask why is that?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I do like the OneX more than the S3
OneX has a better screen, the SMOLED is over saturated imo.

S3 has very little custom roms that work.... Sense is to buggy but the OneX Viper Rom is excellent.
Now that Installous is out I will likely sell off the iPhone, phone is rather useless unless Jailbroken




Crap Daddy said:


> May I ask why is that?



Work mostly... the imessage is very handy


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> I do like the OneX more than the S3
> OneX has a better screen, the SMOLED is over saturated imo.
> 
> S3 has very little custom roms that work.... Sense is to buggy but the OneX Viper Rom is excellent.
> ...



theres already replacements for installous that work just as good/better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2013)

Id look at gettin the oneX but theres no memory expansion slot. that to me is a critical feature


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id look at gettin the oneX but theres no memory expansion slot. that to me is a critical feature



yeah, memory card slot and removable battery is important for me too


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys, this might be lame, but I have a Samsung Infuse. I love it. It is basically a Galaxy II phone that has a single core processor and a bigger screen. I find it integrates just as well as a iPhone with my iPad, and the battery last forever. Plus, with its very large screen, it is very easy to text with. I know it is not a GS3,and it's screen is on the lower end resolution wise, but it is great. I even like Gingerbread, and I know it is lame.  The cost of the phone 9 months ago was free.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id look at gettin the oneX but theres no memory expansion slot. that to me is a critical feature



you get 25GB of dropbox storage, so if your on wifi it's an ok solution, but eats in to data pretty quick watching movies.

That and lack of official HTC support made me switch to the SG3, I doubt that I'll buy another HTC again because of there 6 month abandon ship policy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> you get 25GB of dropbox storage, so if your on wifi it's an ok solution, but eats in to data pretty quick watching movies.



Actually i gots 50GB of dropbox storage as sony were doing a deal with DB and my Xperia qualified for it.

Regardless - having a 50TBs of dropbox storage doesnt mean shit cuz as soon as you go under a tunnel - you lose connection.

secondly dropbox will never beat a dedicated Micro SD card for storage.

Dropbox is useful and very handy. but only when you have signal.

----


On a much happier and somewhat sad note...

I got paid last night at around 2am. First thing i did was put in an order for a Galaxy SIII off Ebay.

Happy as shit with my order, I go to bed and then to work that afternoon. I come back home from work and check if my order expecting it to have been dispatched as it says 'free express delivery' Then i see some text below that, that made me fucking rage....

The order will be dispatched 5-6days after payment clears which means ETA is next fucking friday.

fuck my life! 






I was so close to getting rid of this damn Xperia and Im being trolled by ebay because ebay knows i hate it!

Id attempt to get a refund and go with a seller that has a faster dispatch time but Im already out of time anyway so any order will arrive next week and since the original order arrives next week anyway i might aswell sit and wait. Another reason why i dont wish to switch to a different seller is this guy has sold over 1000 Galaxy SIII's and has 99.8% feedback.

whenever i have my Xperia out on the table, I glare at it with such hate filled eyes as if it suddenly came to life and murdered my entire family and now I wanted nothing but revenge.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can afford two expensive smartphones and I still hate my life!





And here I am, dubbing whether or not to get a replacement for my second hand Desire


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> And here I am, dubbing whether or not to get a replacement for my second hand Desire



as your soul desires?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 12, 2013)

Just want to share something if you missed it. You can use external USB storage devices with Nexus 7 without rooting. Here's the app:  

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homeysoft.nexususb.importer&hl=en

You can't write on external but it reads.
You need a USB OTG cable.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a Samsung GS3 as well as a Tab7.7, so far, no complains about them....I don't root, or whatever, them at all. Not a power user....


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys whats the best family tracking software to use I have tried family 360 but its not very accurate


----------



## Irony (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the "insufficient storage available" error when trying to install an app? It has nothing to do with storage, I have 18.6gb available on my prime. It also isnt downloading that causes the error, it doesnt occur until the app is finished dl'ing and about to install. I even tried finding the same apps non market and when I try to install it gives the same error. Ive googled it and tried a few things that worked for other people, to no avail. Does anyone know what could be causing this? It was fine 2 days ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2013)

Irony said:


> Does anyone know anything about the "insufficient storage available" error when trying to install an app? It has nothing to do with storage, I have 18.6gb available on my prime. It also isnt downloading that causes the error, it doesnt occur until the app is finished dl'ing and about to install. I even tried finding the same apps non market and when I try to install it gives the same error. Ive googled it and tried a few things that worked for other people, to no avail. Does anyone know what could be causing this? It was fine 2 days ago.



I have the same issue after a borked sabotaged android update from Sony. I have a 32GB Micro SD which has at least 16GB usage. but I still get storage errors and these can be from the smallest apps i have that error while updating.

For instance, it will give me the same error when im updating barcode scanner or some mundane utility app like 'brightest flashlight'

Anyway, So guess what arrived today!!






I didnt leave until 12pm to go to work and come home 10hrs later to find this little beauty waiting for me.

I was so happy i could shit! My liberator has arrived! viva le G.S.3!!! no longer will I have my Xperia Arc's nuts dragged across my face from sony's borked update that they wont even fucking fix!! HUZZAAAHHH!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2013)

the error about missing space is not on the SD card (internal or external) but a hidden apps partition.

move some apps to the SD card, or install a custom ROM that repartition for more room.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was so happy i could shit! My liberator has arrived! viva le G.S.3!!! no longer will I have my Xperia Arc's nuts dragged across my face from sony's borked update that they wont even fucking fix!! HUZZAAAHHH!!!



Not to be annoying but.
I warned you about sony even before you got that phone. 

Atleast you've corrected it with an EPIC choice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Not to be annoying but.
> I warned you about sony even before you got that phone.
> 
> Atleast you've corrected it with an EPIC choice



well to be fair - If sony didnt fuck it up with the last update and refuse to fix it, I would have more then likely carried on using it till the end of 2013.

Its still a good handset but its let down by bad software and im to lazy to root. secondly quad core makes a lot of difference, the S3 operates so smoothly.


----------



## odameyer (Jan 16, 2013)

Got Nexus 7 with rooted 4.1 jellybean.

How to make it stop asking me if I want to update to 4.2? 

Also is there an app thread or do we discuss them in this one?


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my new replacement Note 2 after my first one last week had stuck pixels. Loved my Note 1 to death until I ruined it by dropping it into the bathtub while web surfing back in october. An expensive and hard lesson learned as I had insurance on it, but Asurion wanted a $200 deductible for a refurbished Note 1 and I said fark that shit. Managed to get an "exception upgrade" with AT&T and saved about $100 rather then pay full out the ass price. 

Needless to say, I got my Otterbox Commuter and Spigen Screen protector on as soon as I got them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2013)

odameyer said:


> Also is there an app thread or do we discuss them in this one?



well this is the Android users clubhouse so we could discuss apps here, I dont see a real need to start a new thread about it unless you really want to see what other TPU members have installed on their handsets.



1ceTr0n said:


> Got my new replacement Note 2 after my first one last week had stuck pixels. Loved my Note 1 to death until I ruined it by dropping it into the bathtub [/url]




did you pretend that it was a submarine preparing for an emergency dive??

on a serious note. Hell, If i had a phone that cost that much id make sure I insure it before i left the shop!

I tend to look after my stuff very well though. the only time ive ever dropped a phone into water was when i went fishing - caught a 23lb mirror carp and i was leaning over the side of the wooden platform to put the beast back in and my phone decided it wanted to make a break for freedom, slip out of my pocket and ended up going into the water the same time as the carp.

Obviously being terribly skint back then i waded in after my phone and managed to retrieve it. put it next to a hair dryer for a while and left it to dry for a few days and it was still fine, though some buttons wouldnt work anymore due to the water damage, cost me a few quid to repair but at least I didnt have to fork out for an entire new handset


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> did you pretend that it was a submarine preparing for an emergency dive??


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2013)

ROFL awesome-ness


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Gifs/file_2006jpg.gif


----------



## Irony (Jan 16, 2013)

Lulz at submarine. Also the beginnings of a gif war...

Does anyone else think we should have a place for our phones in system specs? Maybe under software since its rather pointless. 

I too have a water story. I went canoeing in a creek with some friends and decided to leave my phone in the truck. qwerty samsung dumbphone. So then somebody decided it would be a good idea to take my phone with them in the canoe without telling me. And then of course their canoe flipped and soaked my phone...but I rescued it, and put it in rice for a couple days which, amazingly actually fixed it. except 5 or 6 of the buttons didnt work. So I opened it up and peeled the keypad membrane back and the contacts had corroded so I scraped them clean and stuck it back together and it worked. I was quite proud of myself. That was over 2 years ago and I still have it; I didnt realize how long Ive had this till just now. I need a new phone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2013)

Irony said:


> Does anyone else think we should have a place for our phones in system specs? Maybe under software since its rather pointless.



I've suggested all sorts of things to be added to the specs - e.g what peripherals or speakers/audio set-up we all use but it never got very far.

as for the whole app discussion/debate idea - a few TPU members have suggested that there be another section/sub-section for smartphones/tablets added to the forums. a idea that didnt gather much steam either despite many members voicing their support for it.

I think there should be a section for smart phones/tablets as there are a lot of members who are browsing the forum on one.


----------



## odameyer (Jan 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well this is the Android users clubhouse so we could discuss apps here, I dont see a real need to start a new thread about it unless you really want to see what other TPU members have installed on their handsets.


An app thread sounds good.

Software section perhaps?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2013)

odameyer said:


> An app thread sounds good.
> 
> Software section perhaps?



we should have smartphone/tablet forum section - its more relevant to the topic


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 17, 2013)

Oda, why the hell do you have that evil asshole as your avatar? Seriously?


----------



## odameyer (Jan 17, 2013)

There is no appropriate section! :shadedshu


1ceTr0n said:


> Oda, why the hell do you have that evil asshole as your avatar? Seriously?


To make bronies cry.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, another addition to my ignore list, bye bye


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol....

In this situation i wonder If i made 1ceTr0n's ignorelist before odameyer.

1ceTr0n why you so mad brah? 


thought bronies were supposed to be chilled


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there any word when they will be adding Flash to 4.1.1?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there any word when they will be adding Flash to 4.1.1?



Still unofficial but works great.

1) Download newest flash .APK HERE
2) Copy your files to the SD card of your Android device. (Be it tablet or smartphone, it makes no difference)
3) Install it using any File Manager.
4) Start the Browser
5) Go into the Browser settings and uncheck the option of Flash Player (on demand or always on at your discretion)
6) Finally you have the latest version of Flash also Android!


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know how i missed this clubhouses all that time, but I'm here now. please add me..

I've been using LG-P970 (Optimus Black) for a while and recently updated its OS to Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Still unofficial but works great.
> 
> 1) Download newest flash .APK HERE
> 2) Copy your files to the SD card of your Android device. (Be it tablet or smartphone, it makes no difference)
> ...



You know me man, I want official. I guess Ill keep waiting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know me man, I want official. I guess Ill keep waiting.



You will be waiting for a while. Android OS is not for people who want "Official" things. You should stick to IOS or Windows mobile.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You will be waiting for a while. Android OS is not for people who want "Official" things. You should stick to IOS or Windows mobile.



You should lose a chromosome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should lose a chromosome.



You may be mistaken me with OneMoar.


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You will be waiting *forever*. Android OS is not for people who want "Official" things. You should stick to IOS or Windows mobile.



Fixed. Flash is done. It would be nice if its replacement was fully implemented before they quit support for flash.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You will be waiting for a while. Android OS is not for people who want "Official" things. You should stick to IOS or Windows mobile.



so thats why their OSes have recurring bugs that gont get fixed


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep. No more flash for the android people.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lol....
> 
> In this situation i wonder If i made 1ceTr0n's ignorelist before odameyer.
> 
> ...




A pony knows when to just turn his hoof away


----------



## odameyer (Jan 19, 2013)

#1 It's absurd

#2 I guess to serve as a reminder of the deeply rooted problems within our culture that no legislation could possibly fix. 


FreedomEclipse said:


> Lol....
> 
> In this situation i wonder If i made 1ceTr0n's ignorelist before odameyer.
> 
> ...


I didn't know he wanted a serious response 


brandonwh64 said:


> Still unofficial but works great.
> 
> 1) Download newest flash .APK HERE
> 2) Copy your files to the SD card of your Android device. (Be it tablet or smartphone, it makes no difference)
> ...


This works well on the Nexus 7 running 4.1.1, thank you.


----------



## Irony (Jan 21, 2013)

odameyer said:


> #1 It's absurd
> 
> #2 I guess to serve as a reminder of the deeply rooted problems within our culture that no legislation could possibly fix.



I seem to have missed it. Whos in your av?


I fixed my 'insufficient storage available' issue. It turned out to be lucky patcher was screwing with something. Dont even remember where It came from..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2013)

got myself a pendo pad 7" tablet today, already rooted and modded it to have google apps/play store etc.

not exactly a beefy device, but for $60 the native USB OTG and HDMI support will make it very useful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2013)

came across this just now...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> came across this just now...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xLMYjNy.jpg



I dont know these things man. What am I looking for?

EDIT: NEVERMIND! lolololol Just saw it!


----------



## Irony (Jan 24, 2013)

Lulz. Took me a minute. Thats awesome


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm still not seeing it


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 24, 2013)

Took me a minute or so too, I was concentrating too hard on single icons.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, thanks for the tip Alex, I saw it right away now


----------



## odameyer (Jan 24, 2013)

Got an LG Lucid as a free upgrade from VZW (first smart phone) with a holster case

I think it runs ICS 4.X.X something or other. Haven't bothered to find out how to root it yet.

Initial Observations

Cons:
-*Battery life could best be described with the word "abysmal" *
-Screen is too small to comfortably view webpages (not a con for me but for most of you it probably would be)
-Pictures taken with rear camera never seem to be in focus and are noisy, dull, etc (I'm guessing that is just smartphones in general)
-Not many cases to choose from
-Extended battery would render the limited number of cases available useless
EDIT: - The lack of a physical QWERTY keyboard can be infuriating at times
Pros:
-Having mobile internet access is AMAZING
-Android
-Not as gigantic as other phones

Yesterday I used it for 2/2.25 hours off and on for GPS (just to get a sense of location) IRC, steam, and IM+ Pro running 

50% drained when all was said and done

I can't imagine someone being able to get more than half a day out of this thing all day with 4G and bluetooth and phone calls

But for me I'm just happy to be running android at all and be able to communicate on the go.


Mussels said:


> got myself a pendo pad 7" tablet today, already rooted and modded it to have google apps/play store etc.
> 
> not exactly a beefy device, but for $60 the native USB OTG and HDMI support will make it very useful.


That's the beauty of android

Dey ruspekt err freedums


----------



## Irony (Jan 25, 2013)

odameyer said:


> Cons:
> 
> -Screen is too small to comfortably view webpages (not a con for me but for most of you it probably would be)






odameyer said:


> Pros:
> -Not as gigantic as other phones




Lol



About the battery life, I have to have my phone last all day. I physically can not charge it if it does die while I'm at work.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2013)

i have a portable wall charger. its a wall charger in the wall, disconnect it, its a 1000MaH battery.

enough for a roughly 50% charge on the phone.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 25, 2013)

Count me in. HTC Sensation 4G and with the recommended app of Mercury Messenger. You can chat with any email provider if I'm right. easy to use and to understand with possibility to update at Mercury pro without adds. But even basic versio nthe adds are minimal.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 29, 2013)

Epic citadel for android available. Looks awesome, hope some games will look the same and run the same sooon. Time for benchmarks until then!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 30, 2013)

I just can't seem to get interested in playing games on my smartphones. I"Ve done angry birds, Contract Killer, Riptide, Paper Toss etc..etc and I just get bored and never play em again. I'm on smartphones for lots of other uses though, but gaming just isn't one of em, even on my Note 1 and 2


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 30, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> I just can't seem to get interested in playing games on my smartphones. I"Ve done angry birds, Contract Killer, Riptide, Paper Toss etc..etc and I just get bored and never play em again. I'm on smartphones for lots of other uses though, but gaming just isn't one of em, even on my Note 1 and 2



Agreed.  Angry Birds is much better on my tablet.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2013)

angry birds is more fun for me on my phone than on my android tablet/ipad.


yes its bigger and easier to see, but the whole benefit to those games is the portability. you dont play it at home, you play it at work, or on the bus.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2013)

I like playing Angry Birds on the wife's Kindle Fire more than on my SG3.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 30, 2013)

Anybody for a benchmark with Epic Citadel?
Just for fun:

Nexus 7

FPS: 55.4
Res: 1280x736
Setting: High Quality


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Anybody for a benchmark with Epic Citadel?
> Just for fun:
> 
> Nexus 7
> ...



Downloading now...

No luck, it immediately force closes.


----------



## Irony (Feb 1, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Anybody for a benchmark with Epic Citadel?
> Just for fun:
> 
> Nexus 7
> ...



Downloading. Ive never seen it before.

First run:
Average: 46.3 fps
Resolution: 1280x752
Setting: High quality

Thats with an ASUS transformer prime  

I was going to try it overclocked but the silly overclocking app decided to not overclock beyond stock speed anymore. Kindof defeats the purpose...


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 1, 2013)

What I like of my older setup I have right now is the +5vsb jumpers. Still feeding the USB ports even the computer is closed. No need to unplug phone after piuctures transfer I leave it there then I charge it.


----------



## TommyT (Feb 1, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y 2.3.6
Samsung Galaxy ACE Plus 2.3.8
Xtremer Aiki 5 4.0.3

here


----------



## odameyer (Feb 9, 2013)

Saw this case for the 2G iPod Touch that lets you use AA batteries in it.
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=DLA2265D&cat=CON

Has anyone seen something like this for the Nexus 7? Seems like you could fit atleast four AA batteries into a case for it, maybe even 6 or 8..

That would be awesome.

Also what cases do you guys use?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 9, 2013)

odameyer said:


> Also what cases do you guys use?



I use a Trident
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2773026&postcount=8


----------



## Irony (Feb 10, 2013)

That trident is a cool case. 

Transformer prime is my only android device, I want to get a decent phone soon tho.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2013)

Ordered a pair of Onda V972's for the wife and myself. Going to try out the "chinapad's" if you will. Android 4.1 ICS, Quad core CPU/GPU, 2GB DDR3 ram, 16GB rom, 2048x1440 display, and a SDHC slot.


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 10, 2013)

The V972 looks promising. Post your opinion/thoughts when you get them please.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> The V972 looks promising. Post your opinion/thoughts when you get them please.



I will from what I have read online it has a few minor software issues. Hopefully someone releases custom firmware for it or the stocker gets better. From the other forums 1.32 isn't bad and they promise to release 4.2 on it...

Weirdism for it is they advertise 1.5ghz and specs online show 1.5ghz but most all of the A31 tablets seem to run max 1ghz...going to try overclocking it to 1.5ghz via software and root...even at 1ghz it and its GPU's can decode 4K video...interestingly enough.


----------



## odameyer (Feb 10, 2013)

Home screen







MT Alex said:


> I use a Trident
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2773026&postcount=8


That right there is good.

I'm trying to find something equivalent for the Nexus 7

There doesn't seem to be a single decent case for the LG Lucid either.

EDIT: Trident makes the Aegis series for Nexus 7 and LG Lucid that have silicone plugs for the 3.5mm and USB


----------



## Irony (Feb 11, 2013)

Your background gives me a headache. lol


----------



## odameyer (Feb 11, 2013)

A few apps that I recommend 

*Fing Network Tools*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.overlook.android.fing&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5vdmVybG9vay5hbmRyb2lkLmZpbmciXQ.. 
*android-vnc-viewer*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=android.androidVNC&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImFuZHJvaWQuYW5kcm9pZFZOQyJd
[/URL]
*PowerAmp* Full (best music player IMO)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tYXhtcHouYXVkaW9wbGF5ZXIiXQ..
*Dice Player* (best free video player)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inisoft.mediaplayer.a&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5pbmlzb2Z0Lm1lZGlhcGxheWVyLmEiXQ..


Irony said:


> Your background gives me a headache. lol


lol made it in ms paint last night

I normally just use the default wallpapers.


----------



## Irony (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah poweramp is the best. I tried a ton of music apps and it's by far my favorite


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2013)

I also use poweramp - been using it since i had my Xperia. As for the games debate - I have a few games installed on my S3,

Wild blood, Angry birds, asphalt 7, NFS Most Wanted

I haven't even touched them, even at work. I loaded up a game of angry birds while waiting for the film to start at the cinema once, watching trailers and other advertisements bores me but thats about it.

I dare not take it out while commuting because I could get mugged.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't played angry birds in months.  Lately I'm too busy playing Bloons Tower Defense 5


----------



## Frizz (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got a pair of Galaxy Note 2's for me and my MRS, we both moved from the iPhone 4. Had quite a learning curve although now that I've got it all setup I think phablet devices suit me more since I can't stand the small screens on other smartphones now lol. I'm still a bit iffy with Android since I don't know which apps are the best for using and downloading music etc. 

Definitely going to miss iTunes though since that was the main thing holding me back all this time to change but so far I'm loving the live wallpapers and the highly customizable UI to suit my needs & simplicity. The phone itself is amazing and has good performance and also has lots of fun features from Samsung to play around with aka S Pen, Samsung Allshare etc. If Android had access to iTunes because of its huge music library I'd have been 100% sold but so far its been a good experience and change, the best thing though is the screen.. its the perfect size!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Anybody for a benchmark with Epic Citadel?
> Just for fun:
> 
> Nexus 7
> ...



Just touched benchmark. I'm using VanirAOSP and my own custom kernel, using interactive min 1Ghz/max 1.3Ghz. ROW i/o scheduler.

FPS: 55.9
Res: 1280x736
Perf level: High Quality


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

What benchmark is this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> What benchmark is this?



Epic Citadel.  How you been, B?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

JrRacinFan said:


> Epic Citadel.  How you been, B?



I have been good, Y U NO talk to me anymore


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have been good, Y U NO talk to me anymore



Works both ways bro. Can always txt.  Either way, just been off in androidland making stuff.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

I sent you some text, never got responded to so thought you were really busy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2013)

You two should so do lunch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You two should so do lunch.



Thanks ok, I do not like salad


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks ok, I do not like salad



Thought you loved tossed salad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thought you loved tossed salad.



Only soft serve!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks ok, I do not like salad



I don't do tossed salad either.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone here ever removed duplicate files before?


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 27, 2013)

In what sense?


----------



## saknid (Feb 27, 2013)

I am using Samsung Galaxy S Duos just from 8 days 

and got to know this app named "True Caller" such a nice app to have..:-D


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 27, 2013)

1freedude said:


> In what sense?



I'm using this program called SD Maid to clean my system.  One of its functions is to remove duplicate files.  I have 300 or so. 

It gives me the options: Keep newest, Keep oldest, most nested, top level, keep random.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> I'm using this program called SD Maid to clean my system.  One of its functions is to remove duplicate files.  I have 300 or so.
> 
> It gives me the options: Keep newest, Keep oldest, most nested, top level, *keep random.*



Wtf, what self-respecting cleanup program has this option?


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 27, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.thedarken.sdm&hl=en


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 1, 2013)

So i didn't feel like reading the last few days picked up my KF today to find this 
Anyone think they can beat it ? CM10 btw


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2013)

my ipad can do battery life like that, i've had it last a month at idle on wifi (3G disabled). the real drain is stuff like notifications that wake the screen up regularly.


----------



## Irony (Mar 3, 2013)

I know I can beat that with my prime. I use it too much to let it sit for a month though. 

Using it 2-4 hours a day it normally lasts 3-4 days, and on standby it seems like it only loses about 2-3 percent a day.


I have a bit of awesomeness to share; Where I work they do fire and water damage cleanup and restoration, and a week or two ago the fire team decided that a bunch of stuff from one house was non restorable. When that happens the manager lets all the employees pick through to see if there's anything they want before it gets thrown away. So after everyone including me had picked through, I decided to go back and look again; and at the bottom of a box I found a Kindle fire and an ipad 2! The cases they were in were covered in black crud but I cleaned them off and they both worked. Did a factory reset on them both and they work perfect. Also found a toshiba sattelite vista era laptop and a 20" imac with the glass bezel broken. Screen is fine though. Nobody else had seen any of that stuff or known what it was. I even found the power cords for everything in other boxes, lol. 

I think I'm letting my dad have the ipad. Not sure what to do with the fire, anyone have suggestions?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking for a cheap 10.1" tablet.

this one here has come to my attention.

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00AKYZ6RI/?tag=tec053-21

I know the resolutions crap but all i want it to do is surf the net while in bed and read manga - what is everyones thoughts on this?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2013)

at least its capacitive, so its not too bad.


seems expensive to me tho - you either want a cheap tablet or a high end one, and that sits in the middle. i got my 7" tablet for $60 ($100 retail), and it could do what you're asking.

edit: lack of USB charging would kill it for me. thats a neccesity IMO when dealing with unknown brands like that, since replacing the charger would be a nightmare.

edit 2: the res aint bad actually. the ipad 1 was only 1024x768, so its comparable to that - and its actually widescreen for better movie watching. that shouldnt be a concern. (if it was higher res, games would lag on its comparatively weak hardware)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

That price is about the average in the uk.  Novatech and Aria do their own branded tablets and they are identical to this in spec and price

Novatech Branded 10.1

Aria PC Branded 101


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2013)

Do any of you use an anitvirus app on your phones? I think I will try Avast's free app....
Sorry - have a SG3


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Do any of you use an anitvirus app on your phones? I think I will try Avast's free app....
> Sorry - have a SG3



I think i did, for about 10mins when i got my S3 otherwise i think its there to serve no other purpose then make your battery drain faster


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think i did, for about 10mins when i got my S3 otherwise i think its there to serve no other purpose then make your battery drain faster



That is how I feel as well. I just thought "Oh shit this thing is a computer and susceptible to the same virus's that a PC is...", but I just don't know if it is worth the battery drain.
After running the app, it found nothing (had the phone since Oct. 2012).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

scaremongering thats all it is....

Mcafee and Kaspersky saying "oh shit, your android phone can be hacked!! wtfbbqermagerd buy our products naow!!"

I think we will eventually need Anti Virus for our devices, but not just yet. so long as youre careful about what you click when surfing and the kind of apps you download and install, i dont see a reason to install an anti-virus.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2013)

I had Lookout for a while, but I don't browse to risky sites or install apps from anywhere other than Play or Amazon, so I never put it back on after I switched phones.


----------



## TommyT (Mar 10, 2013)

what you think better and if i can upagrade the android version at home

samsung galaxy s advance

or 

sony xperia U

??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2013)

Possibly the holy grail of cheap tablets?

IPS screen, decent res, dual core, 10.1" with 6hrs battery life. I think its somewhat on par with a 10.1" Galaxy Tab2 with a ever so slightly more mediocre screen


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 13, 2013)

Google Play is pulling all the ad blockers

http://www.androidcentral.com/google-removing-ad-blocking-apps-google-play


----------



## Irony (Mar 13, 2013)

Curse you google. Where are my rights to not view your ads!? And stuff like the chromebooks being cloud bound. Did they go and hire an apple exec? Steve jobs didn't really die...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2013)

good thing its easy to install non google play apps on android.


----------



## Irony (Mar 14, 2013)

Ya. 

Oh, beside the point entirely; Did anyone else see the latest humble bundle? All android compatible games. Got it yesterday, I've only played the crayon one and Solar 2, but they're pretty great games. The rest looked pretty cool too. They also work on PC

http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 14, 2013)

Droid DNA (Stock)
Epic Citadel:
HQ- 1920x1080= 55.4fps
HP- 1920x1080= 56.8fps


----------



## Guitar (Mar 15, 2013)

Usable on Android. Found it, wasn't sure where else to post it. First come first serve obviously...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Possibly the holy grail of cheap tablets?
> 
> IPS screen, decent res, dual core, 10.1" with 6hrs battery life. I think its somewhat on par with a 10.1" Galaxy Tab2 with a ever so slightly more mediocre screen



I got the wife a Iview 9.7" with a Dual core Cortex A9 Rockchip 3066 1gb ddr3 setup and the Rockchip does in fact ROCK!!! LOL

I think IPS screen are nice but unnecessary because you will be stairing right at it most of the time..I'd just make sure its res is at least 1024x768 and a good sized battery such as a 4000 mAH 7.4v or larger Rockchip like juice LuLzzz...


----------



## Melvis (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys, i finally got myself a Andriod phone. The Galaxy S2 4G GT-I9210T and all my m8s got the latest update to Jelly Bean but i have not. (there using a Galaxy S2 3G GT-I9100) Is there anywhere i can look up the support list for all phones with this new update?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Hey guys, i finally got myself a Andriod phone. The Galaxy S2 4G GT-I9210T and all my m8s got the latest update to Jelly Bean but i have not. (there using a Galaxy S2 3G GT-I9100) Is there anywhere i can look up the support list for all phones with this new update?



just throw a custom ROM on there and be years ahead of them. i cant give advice on which roms, because i've only got the S1. a MIUI port would be best imo.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2013)

I got the 4.2.2 official update on my GNex Saturday.


----------



## Bow (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a Razr and use verizon, I had been using motocast to stream pics and music from my pc to my phone.  Out of the blue motocast on my pc stopped working.  Tried the usual, uninstall/reinstall, but the program will not even run/open.  I have not called yet thought I would try here first.  Any ideas?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking in the event logs for application errors then Google away.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally got my 4.2.2. OTA for my Verizon Galaxy Nexus yesterday morning after being on JDX for about a month and quite enjoying it. My battery needs a replacement, and I think I'm either going to downgrade to something like a RAZR M for its smaller size, or try to hold out until I can find out more about a Verizon HTC One.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2013)

you need a standard battery or an extended?  I have extras


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2013)

I might be interested in one of those ever-so-slightly-extended batt's that still fits under the standard door. I've got a case meant for the GSM version on that barely fits already, so no go on an extended. Either that or if it's got less charge cycles than my current, might be worth getting if it's cheap. Just don't really want to dump much money into a phone that I'm planning on replacing soon, but send me a PM with price anyway  Thanks.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a One x and can recommend me any good roms?

This seems nice
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1705334


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 30, 2013)

just switch from paranoid android to velox rom 2.5 with cm 10 alpha 7
so far so gooood


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 30, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Does anyone have a One x and can recommend me any good roms?
> 
> This seems nice
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1705334



HTC one just came out this week quietly.  Expert reviews gave it a 5/5.  Highest pixel count of any phone so far.  


http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/smartphones/1298431/htc-one


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 30, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> HTC one just came out this week quietly.  Expert reviews gave it a 5/5.  Highest pixel count of any phone so far.
> 
> 
> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/smartphones/1298431/htc-one



Yep seen it, definitely an awesome phone. Hardware is top notch, screen is amazing. Only thing letting it down is the camera!

Too bad my phone plan is 24 months, gotta wait till next year for a new phone


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 30, 2013)

I joined android users recently from symbian(oh i miss my n8 , its still in family though) , i didnt know this thread existed.
BTW i have a white Note 2 and a Nexus 7 wifi+3g.
can you recommend me apps related to gaming ( not actual game , apps like raptr etc)


----------



## Irony (Apr 2, 2013)

I need some help with my Transformer prime. I turned wifi off on it to see how much impact it has on battery life for a couple hours, and my brother decided to try the pattern lock until it was locked out. You should be able to just enter your account info, email password and be back in. But as wifi is off it can't sign in. So as it stands it's looking like I'm well and truly screwed, after googling the problem quite a bit it seems like I'm gonna have to do a factory reset. Which wouldn't even be a huge deal cuz its backed up, but its rooted which was a big pain with jellybean. So I have been backing it up to a 32gb microsd, so that would be fine EXCEPT my fracking card crashed last week and I lost all my backups. Right now on the device I have a crapton of stuff that it would be nice not to lose. 

If anyone knows any way to help this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> I need some help with my Transformer prime. I turned wifi off on it to see how much impact it has on battery life for a couple hours, and my brother decided to try the pattern lock until it was locked out. You should be able to just enter your account info, email password and be back in. But as wifi is off it can't sign in. So as it stands it's looking like I'm well and truly screwed, after googling the problem quite a bit it seems like I'm gonna have to do a factory reset. Which wouldn't even be a huge deal cuz its backed up, but its rooted which was a big pain with jellybean. So I have been backing it up to a 32gb microsd, so that would be fine EXCEPT my fracking card crashed last week and I lost all my backups. Right now on the device I have a crapton of stuff that it would be nice not to lose.
> 
> If anyone knows any way to help this I would really appreciate it.



anyway to boot it up in recovery mode, activate the mass storage driver and copy the files out that way?

you could also re-flash the OS over the top, should re-set OS settings, but keep data/apps.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

Droidmote....is AWESOME!!!!!
If you have a Android PC-On-A-Stick or a Google TV device you can use another droid as a remote to control it the same way Unified Remote does with windows....

Such as I watch Netflix on my UG802 and control it with my HTC EVO....
Droidmote even has a game pad remote so you can use your phone as a GAme Pad...


----------



## Irony (Apr 2, 2013)

How can I activate mass storage driver? That would make it appear as a usb device when plugged in right?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> How can I activate mass storage driver? That would make it appear as a usb device when plugged in right?



if you have CWM installed, its one of the options when you boot into recovery mode.


----------



## Irony (Apr 2, 2013)

I have twrp. lemme look

it has a mount menu but I cant find any option for usb driver


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> I have twrp. lemme look
> 
> it has a mount menu but I cant find any option for usb driver




it wont be labelled "USB DRIVER" or anything so obvious. lemme see if i can find what its called in my galaxy S.


in CWM, its under "mounts and storage" and right at the bottom "mount USB storage"


----------



## Irony (Apr 2, 2013)

In TWRP it has a "mount" menu, inside it has four check boxes: Mount system, Mount cache, Mount data, Mount sdcard. Then below those it has two options, "using external sd card" and "using internal storage" and thats all Nothing at all about USB. I know twrp has some USB mass storage option or something somewhere because its in their changelog and description. Can't really find anything about it online tho


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2013)

i got no idea what TWRP is, never used it (whatever it is)


those options are mounting the internal partitions - the system parts of the phone.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i got no idea what TWRP is, never used it (whatever it is)


 
TWRP: Team Win Recovery Project (a alternative to CWM mainly touch mode with a nice graphical interface)

i never got added to the club ... oh well i guess CrazyPyro isnt on lately ...

still i own actually 2 CCAD (Cheap Chinese Android Device (does that count  )
cheap goes for the price ofc ... performance wise its not so cheap
and another little piece 

a MPman MP700 (7" tab Allwinner A13 Mali 400mp 512mb ram 4gb rom(32gb uSD yay) 4.0.4(running also 4.1.2 like a charme)) a clone of the Nexus 7 (at last the back look like xD)
ofc its a chinese A13 generic tab rebranded MPman (the branding is fading actualy xD)

a Toshiba Folio 100 (10.1" Nvidia Tegra2 250 T20 512mb ram 16gb rom (yay 64gb SDcard) full size HDMI/USB(otg) mini usb) has passed under FolioComb (custom Honeycomb) CM9 (4.0.4) CM10 (4.1.1) she has the glasse of the screen cracked but still perfectly useable 

and since my HTC One X crash landed i actually use a UMI X1 (4.5" Mediatek MT6577 PowerVR SGX531ultra (yikes... ) 1gb ram 4gm rom (64gb uSD UHS-I) 4.0.4 upgraded with Shuame Toolkit to 4.1.2 (all in chinese but its kinda straightforward ...)

previously i owned a Galaxy S (wich was a Testbed for XDA roms ics and jb) a LG Optimus 2x (mainly under ics Eagleblood(before official and except HW accel it was stable and smooth)
and the one above One X (mainly on 4.1.1 stock with a custom kernel)


----------



## Irony (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah its another recovery tool really similar to CWM. 

I'm so proud of myself lol. Decided to just do a factory reset. It does it in two parts deletes system cache first and then data, and I interrupted it right after it finished cache wipe but before it deletes all the data. I figured it probably wouldn't work but I booted it, and it went to the slect language screen and all that like a new device, and after I booted up I checked in filemanager and all my crap is still there! Except for apps but thats not a big deal. I managed to back those up through recovery. 

So problem fixed. I'm so happy. I'm gonna be making backups more often and on more storage devices now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2013)

Just nabbed me a 10.1 SGT2 off amazon warehouse clearence for almost £100 off full RRP.

The only catch is that the drive is a 'return' but amazon have checked it out after the first buyer returned it and deemed it fit for resale. judging by the feedback received from other comments. most of the stuff people get sent are virtually new, Since its openbox there might be a few accessories missing or some light cosmetic damage but better the 10.1 SGT then some cheap budget tablet so i cant really complain


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 4, 2013)

3DMark for Android is out. Have fun:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.futuremark.dmandroid.application


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2013)

my SGT2 just arrived, for an openbox its virtually brand new, there arent any scratches on it or nothing. One thing that was a little different though is it didnt arrive with all the usual documentation like warranty card and manuals but the tablet still had its wrapping on and came in a generic box which most likely means maybe the original box was damaged in their warehouse or whoever bought it first and returned it had no love for it whatsoever.

the tab is currently charging as the battery was completely depleted when it arrived. Will load up Cyanogen as soon as its ready


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2013)

i stopped using my android tablet 


makes a good backup media player, but i just dont use it at this house.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2013)

well, I'll use it to read manga and watch minecraft in bed XD


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, I'll use it to read manga and watch minecraft in bed XD



ipad does that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ipad does that



well if you are gonna gift me an ipad I humbly accept!


----------



## Irony (Apr 5, 2013)

I've messed with an ipad 2 quite a bit and I guarantee I'll never prefer one over an android device. 


Does anyone wanna post their 3dMark android scores? Here's mine

Transformer Prime

Ice storm, 4222
Ice storm extreme, 2276


----------



## KainXS (Apr 5, 2013)

gonna try it on my ol rk3066 tab


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I found out why the battery was 100% depleted when I got the SGT2.

damn thing is defective. It crashes constantly or it goes into an endless loop on the boot up screen and WONT SHUT DOWN.

Back to amazon you go!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2013)

Does this make me sound like an asshole??



> Dear Amazon,
> 
> Earlier on this week I purchased a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 from your warehouse clearance.
> Unfortunately after receiving it, the battery was completely depleted which aroused my suspicions that I had been sent a defective unit but it wasn’t until a few hours later that after I had spent almost half a day charging it did I turn it on to only find out that I had indeed been sent a defective one.
> ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2013)

not that much... i switched from a iPad to a MPman MP700 7" to read manga and follow TPU in my bed

ok i traded a apple iDevice for a CCAD ... buuutttt it was the last remnant of my apple gears

iPhone 4 > One X then UMI X1

iPod 5th gen > nothing i just sold it ...

Ipad 3 > MPman MP700 

except for the phone who are quite similare in shared appstore and google play they have less horsepower buuuuuuuutttt they perform quite well for the task i assigne them! 

also not mentioning that the Appstore version of Manga Searcher doesnt allow to download all chapter at once like the Android version does. or the PSP and PSone Emulator i can use on my androide device from base... (and running quite smooth considering the "weak" cpu for the tab and gpu for the phone


----------



## KainXS (Apr 6, 2013)

I just use mangawatcher for my manga, I bought it before it was pulled from the market but its free now, you should try it out.

and ppsspp is promising, dolphin is being ported now also so thats something to look forwards too.


----------



## Frick (Apr 6, 2013)

I now have a new dream phone (it used to be a phablet): The HTC One. Why? The camera. Looks totally excellent.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 6, 2013)

KainXS said:


> I just use mangawatcher for my manga, I bought it before it was pulled from the market but its free now, you should try it out.
> 
> and ppsspp is promising, dolphin is being ported now also so thats something to look forwards too.



ppsspp is indeed promising ... it can even run some isos smooth and with near perfect sound ... thats kinda normal since Psone if perfectly emultated (i use boh ePSXe and Fpse ) and the psp isnt more powerfull than a Psone (tho the emulation part is different wich i reckon that the develloper of PPSSPP does a GREAT job)



Frick said:


> I now have a new dream phone (it used to be a phablet): The HTC One. Why? The camera. Looks totally excellent.



actually its becomming a basic phone since the GS4 S600 does better result and the GS4 with the Exynos "octa" quadcore A15(and a quadcore A7 to say ohhh look we do have octocore ... but its not what you think, still who care in a phone about a "real octa") does way more ...

not mentioning that Qualcomm didnt released yet the S800 (and leak about the LG D801 wich appears to be the LG Optimus G2 who has a S800 are showing enormous performances rise)

but who care about power ... its a phone and the One has indeed dreams features and a nice camera (specialy if i can get one at 1chf  like when i got my One X ... but no subvention till next year from my operator force me to buy a UMI X1  (Wich isnt bad at all))

also who care about benchmark ... or everybody would buy Samsung in phone or Nvidia/intel in pcs ... (a friend of mine said: inteligents peoples dont follow blindly benchmark, they test also by themselves.)


----------



## Frick (Apr 6, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> actually its becomming a basic phone since the GS4 S600 does better result and the GS4 with the Exynos "octa" quadcore A15(and a quadcore A7 to say ohhh look we do have octocore ... but its not what you think, still who care in a phone about a "real octa") does way more ...
> 
> not mentioning that Qualcomm didnt released yet the S800 (and leak about the LG D801 wich appears to be the LG Optimus G2 who has a S800 are showing enormous performances rise)
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I follow you old sport, but performance is not that important to me. I mean of course it is, but it's not something I care that much about. It will be fast enough. The camera bit is pretty important to me, especially shooting in the dark. I live way up north in Sweden where it's dark a long time of the year, so yeah..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> The camera bit is pretty important to me, especially shooting in the dark. I live way up north in Sweden where it's dark a long time of the year, so yeah..



then HELL YEAH the HTC One is the dreamphone for you ... ultrapixel is pretty amazing (i tested it with my sister who do photoshoot versus a canon EOS 650D) lowering pixelcount to achieve better result eh? that sound funny and fishy, but IT WORKS WELL!


----------



## Irony (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice. That probably my favorite phone right now, its a beautiful device with some awesome hardware.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2013)

tempted to take a punt on this tablet here after the issue with the SGT2.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2013)

Ployer tab are not bad at all and the Allwinner A31 is quite good (i use a rebranded 7" ployer with a Allwinner A13 Cortex A8 single core Mali400mp singlecore 512mb and its kinda good, not the same construction as Samsung but i kinda come to hate samsung as it is now ...)

Still power to power that tab should be on par with the SGT2 or even a bit higher (it lacks the "brand" support that samsung offers but they are not near piece of crap like those other noname chinese copy of GSN or iPad and such)

Graphics Card Description	8 x PowerVR SGX544MP2 : totally wrong SGX544mp2 is dual gpu core
btw its a SGX544mp2 not 8x like amazone reference it. still its a good gpu and can handle all 3d app on the store,
Sidenote: the A31 Allwinner SoC does have two SGX544 per CPU cores ... so effectively it is a eight core GPU (i double checked with Allwinner datasheets) and the SGX544 is also the GPU in the Exynos Octa 4+4 from samsung... wich explain the good perf ratio.


 cortex A7 isnt bad also, its more powerfull than the A8 revision and a lil less than A9 A15 and less energy demanding.
Also Amazone state it like a 2gb ram but on the official website its referenced as 1gb ... i wonder


A15>A9>A7>A8 (kinda illogical that the A8 is less powerfull than the A7 but its like that)

official link of GTR Shenzhen (the holy ground of electronic in china is Shenzhen xD a wonderfull place indeed   )
http://en.ployer.cn/mid_detail.php?id=27


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for that, Just poking around and seeing a lot of reviewers saying that momo is generally hugely popular over in China,

Im curious that you put the A31 on par with the SGT2 as it runs a DC and not a Quad.

Im not in a hurry to get a tablet anyway. but the momo i linked to does sound quite amazing for the money. Guess i wont know about the build quality compared to the SGT2 till i have one in my hands.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2013)

Im talking about the gpu that amazone state as a 8x... wich is a 2x, half mistake see sidenote on post above xD

The cpu is a quad.

i edited the previous post, i forgot to make a separation between gpu talk and cpu generation


----------



## KainXS (Apr 11, 2013)

well the Galaxy tab 2 is only a 1ghz A9 dual core and and the A31 dual core is a little faster than the dual 1.6Ghz RK3066 A9 so its a nice boost and the gpu is better also. The real question is the overall build quality, battery life and wifi on the a31 momo.

Another thing to think about is firmware updates, on chinese tablets you should not expect them to happen much and because the amount of people using them happens to be much more limited then a typical well known tablet you should not expect much in the way of third party roms like cyanogen or aokp, but the A31 does have some development going on for cyanogen.

As for chinese tablets right now I have
(AML8726)Zenithink C71
(AML8726)Zenithink C91(Dead)
(AML8726-M6)Ainol Novo 7 Flame
(ACT7029)Ainol Crystal 3(terrrrrible-given to my brother)
(RK3066)Teclast P85
(RK3188)Yuandao N90(on its way)

avoid the act7029 tablets at all costs


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2013)

i've owned a few zenithinks, once they're on custom firmwares to fully enable google play, they're quite nice.


----------



## Irony (Apr 12, 2013)

KainXS said:


> well the Galaxy tab 2 is only a 1ghz A9 dual core and and the A31 dual core is a little faster than the dual 1.6Ghz RK3066 A9 so its a nice boost and the gpu is better also. The real question is the overall build quality, battery life and wifi on the a31 momo.
> 
> Another thing to think about is firmware updates, on chinese tablets you should not expect them to happen much and because the amount of people using them happens to be much more limited then a typical well known tablet you should not expect much in the way of third party roms like cyanogen or aokp, but the A31 does have some development going on for cyanogen.
> 
> ...



Why so many


----------



## KainXS (Apr 12, 2013)

I originally bought my Zenithink C91 and it was a nice tablet so I bought the Zenithink C71, then my C91 stopped working and my C71's backlight went because I was compiling so many kernels for it I made a mistake one time and burned it out, it still works but video decoding on my model is broken anyway so yea.

Then I bought the novo crystal and I thought it would be the IPS version(it was not, it was not even MVA) and the ACT7029 was supposed to be a quad A9 but it was a lie, it was actually a quad A5 performed worse than the 800mhz C71 some times and the seller would not take it back so I gave it away.

Then I replaced it with the Novo 7 flame which I love and I thought it was good enough to give to my mom, so she uses it and loves it but I wanted something to read my manga and comics on with a 4:3 screen so I bought the Teclast P85(only minus is the battery life).

I bought a the new RK3188 tab but I am still waiting for it to get here

have the nexus 7 also


----------



## Irony (Apr 12, 2013)

Cools

All I have is a tf201 and a kindle fire. Been thinking about flashing to kindle to CM10 or something


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 12, 2013)

Irony said:


> Cools
> 
> All I have is a tf201 and a kindle fire. Been thinking about flashing to kindle to CM10 or something



put ClockworkMod Recovery first so you can backup then you can flash it with any rom, if you wanna go back just recover your old stock rom


----------



## Irony (Apr 13, 2013)

Ya I need to root it first. I put TWRP on my tf201, Idk if there is any advantage for CWM or if its just personal preference


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 13, 2013)

No, these days, the advantage goes to twrp.  2.4.4.0 version.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got my wife and myself a pair of Ainol novo 9's good tablets so far. They have occasional crashes but nothing to bad. Overclocking mine to 1.25ghz seems to have fixed most issues. I am also loving the "retina display" looks good and is finally something with a proper resolution for its size.


----------



## caleb (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey

Need some consult with phone choice :
- Galaxy S Advance = 40 euro
- Galaxy SII Plus NFC = 150 euro 

Prices are strange cause I get these from my employer and I just pay the difference between the standard ones.

They seem pretty similar and i wonder if its worth the extra euro ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 23, 2013)

well the SII plus is indeed more interesting than a S plus (more power more "new") and 150eur for it isnt too much 

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=4115&c=samsung_gt-i9105_galaxy_s_ii_plus edit i saw its the S advance not the Plus ... 

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&...gt-i9001_galaxy_s_plus__galaxy_s_2011_edition

or if the SII plus is that one ? (not out so not likely to be that one xD)
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=3767&c=samsung_sgh-t989_galaxy_sii_plus_samsung_hercules

anyway the SII plus is better than the S advance (there is 2 model the 2011 and one with NFC support)
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=3412&view=1&c=samsung_gt-i9070p_galaxy_s_advance_nfc

well even with a Broadcom SoC the SII is worth the offer you have


and i got myself a Nexus 7 8gb (not much space but i have a Owncloud server so it doesnt matter)


----------



## caleb (Apr 24, 2013)

It is the samsung_gt-i9105_galaxy_s_ii_plus with NFC
Yeah I ordered that one. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 24, 2013)

no problems i try to help when i can 

despise my actual hate for Samsung... XD they do good phone but they tend to become too much like Apple ... trying to crush all oposition, its normal indeed but ... not in the way they intend.

also not mentioning pricing ... before : Android phone where a good alternative to Apple for way less $$$ but with Samsung a S3/4 is on par with iPhone 5 pricing ... and same "no innovation" on both side ...

im glad HTC is still kicking (the HTC One is innovative yet not repair friendly) and the others brand too, chinese good brand (not only cheap copy, i mean, IE: Oppo MI, UMI. Jiayu and such) show you can do a phone with a decent price and perf/cost  ratio.

Edit: but a SII Plus NFC at 150eur is indeed a good phone


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> also not mentioning pricing ... before : Android phone where a good alternative to Apple for way less $$$ but with Samsung a S3/4 is on par with iPhone 5 pricing ... and same "no innovation" on both side ...
> 
> im glad HTC is still kicking (the HTC One is innovative yet not repair friendly) and the others brand too, chinese good brand (not only cheap copy, i mean, IE: Oppo MI, UMI. Jiayu and such) show you can do a phone with a decent price and perf/cost  ratio.
> 
> Edit: but a SII Plus NFC at 150eur is indeed a good phone



iPhones/Android phones has pretty much always cost the same, at least here. HTC One, iPhone 5, Xperia Z, Blackberry Z10 and the S4 are all in the same price bracket (looking at the base models anyway, the models with more memory can differ more). The cheapest of the bunch is the Nokia Lumia 920.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 24, 2013)

allways ... no ... 

still i prefere Android over iOS i sold my leftover iPad and got a Nexus 7 but i changed from a iPhone 4s to a UMI X1 (i owned enough iDevice and Android tab/phone to be objective i think ... or at last i hope)

what i say is : they charge premium price with minor innovation, tho i reckon there is not much room for innovation now,i mean usefull one not, flexible screen or other design trick, smartphones are near perfect now on hardware side ... only power/energy efficiency is to come, 

but Software can evolve more, and Android shown to be more innovative than iOS (im not saying off course that apple is crap and android rulzz... im not enough a fanboy to affirm that ... im just a geek )

also i share your point ... Lumia series are kinda price/hardware efficient ... if only WP8 was more ... well i dont know ... 

but look a Oppo find 5 or a UMI X2, Xiaomi m2s or some Pantech phone even Google Nexus series perf/price ratio ... nothing that any international brand can reach. 

i know, chinese : cheap plastic/polycarbonat but well ... rather pay the correct price for that than the price of a S3/S4

i wonder why i still like HTC ... maybe because i go my One X at 1chf and if i did choose a S3 with same contract i would had to put 148chf more

about the Google Nexus 4 i dont understand the 299$ in playstore and the 499$++ in physical store ... (ok there is some taxes but 200$ more ? really? )


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> no problems i try to help when i can
> 
> despise my actual hate for Samsung... XD they do good phone but they tend to become too much like Apple ... trying to crush all oposition, its normal indeed but ... not in the way they intend.
> 
> ...




the S3/S4 can do so much that an iphone cant, and i say that as an iphone 5 owner.

the media playback capabilities are far superior, the HDMI capabilities... (well, they dont really exist for the iphone 5).

Their phones also drop in price much faster than apple - if you dont rush to buy it at launch, they're about half hte price of the equivalent iphone.


----------



## TommyT (Apr 24, 2013)

caleb said:


> It is the samsung_gt-i9105_galaxy_s_ii_plus with NFC
> Yeah I ordered that one. Thanks for your reply.



Im happer owner of S2 Plus for couple of weeks...

very good phone just i read that this model do not use gorilla glass...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the S3/S4 can do so much that an iphone cant, and i say that as an iphone 5 owner.
> 
> the media playback capabilities are far superior, the HDMI capabilities... (well, they dont really exist for the iphone 5).
> 
> Their phones also drop in price much faster than apple - if you dont rush to buy it at launch, they're about half hte price of the equivalent iphone.



indeed thats also a point 



TommyT said:


> Im happer owner of S2 Plus for couple of weeks...
> 
> very good phone just i read that this model do not use gorilla glass...



Additional_Details
Built-in;accelerometer:	 Supported
Additional;Features:	
capacitive touchscreen
>>>>>>>>>>>>Gorilla Glass screen<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
built-in digital compass
GPRS Class 12
EDGE Class 12
HSPA+ 21Mbps
HSUPA 5.76Mbps
TouchWiz Nature UX
DLNA
Touch Focus
Bluetooth stereo audio profile (A2DP
AVCRP)
WiFi Direct

it does, according to pdadb.net and usualy they are pretty accurate (my One X used gorilla glass too before taking a hit on the side xD my UMI X1 has a "tempered glass" well ... it scratch a bit quicker xD)


----------



## TommyT (Apr 25, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed thats also a point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.phonearena.com/phones/co...-II-Plus,Samsung-Galaxy-S-II/phones/7646,5106


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 25, 2013)

Well i tend to trust more pdadb th an GSM arena ...oh its phone arena... Even worse xD

Oh well  gorilla glass or not its all the same in the end, GG ils only a commercial argument to raise the price... Ofc they are more resistant but its nowhere near what they claim it is.

My One X was GG and  did break on a nothing, while my  UMI X1 didnt (ok GG is "scratch resistant" indeed but people tend to think its "unbreakable" xD)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2013)

Just installed android revolution on my HTC one x. Battery life is amazing so is perf


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Just installed android revolution on my HTC one x. Battery life is amazing so is perfhttp://img.techpowerup.org/130425/2013-04-26_10-00-55.png



i prefer Antutu over Quadrant, still its a nice improvement over a stock One X ... duh i miss my One X 

do yourself a favor : root the phone (i suspect its allready done) instal Lucky Patcher(i know i know ..."semi piracy tools") and remove google ads from your apps xD (i use LP only for G Ads removing on some apps, even when it says 28% chance my app runs without google ads ... very practical for Manga reader/searcher)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i prefer Antutu over Quadrant, still its a nice improvement over a stock One X ... duh i miss my One X
> 
> do yourself a favor : root the phone (i suspect its allready done) instal Lucky Patcher(i know i know ..."semi piracy tools") and remove google ads from your apps xD (i use LP only for G Ads removing on some apps, even when it says 28% chance my app runs without google ads ... very practical for Manga reader/searcher)




Why'd you get rid of your One X? And yes my phone is rooted


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2013)

well he took a hit on the side, i didnt had time to do myself the reparation (or fund) so i sold it to get a Umi X1 and a MP700 then resold the MP700 (Allwinner A13 is too slow for me >.< ) and got a Nexus 7 

the Umi is 3time lower on antutu score than the One X  but still do all i need from a smartphone and the Nexus 7 is my new "tinker-toy" perf/price ratio is just awesome (even for a tegra3)

LP link (the version will autoupdate once launched) clean (some version of LP are mallware or trojan) if its not allowed to link to that apk let me know (still its not only for app cracking but rather a multitools wisely used its usefull for all poweruser)
https://mega.co.nz/#!lFtxjaYA!GcCG_XghlQw089QspBU5aSuuFZp_ix2xb78fXcoNDw4


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a question...can a locked USA T-Mobile 4g phone use a European T-Mobile SIM?  Or is an unlock required?

My brother is going to Norway, and I'm gonna give him my old phone.  I can get it unlocked easily, but is it necessary?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 29, 2013)

maybe you should ask thsat question to your operator? 1 do it need to be unlocked 2 will it work under LTE/4G in norway.

it should be easier (or just unlock it ... its not necessary its obligatory no smartphone shall be locked!!!    )


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2013)

quite likely it will need to be unlocked. just do it anyway.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 29, 2013)

I will do that, thanks


----------



## DaveK (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got my HTC One. These things are stupidly difficult to get on my network. They're out of stock everywhere but I managed to get this one. Apparently it was put away for someone but they didn't show up so fuck them there's a massive waiting list and I need it lol.

The screen on my Galaxy S2 has been smashed since February and as of last week I've been unable to hear calls on either the earpiece or loudspeaker so it's nice to be able to make calls.

It's early days yet but no phone has checked this many boxes since my Nokia N95 8GB back in 2009 and that's including the Galaxy S2. The speakers are fantastic, it's probably the most overlooked feature on a phone and very few phones do them right. The screen is nice and bright, the build is solid and the camera works a treat. I would have preferred at least 5MP resolution but it's a small tradeoff for the better camera, let's face it we'd all love 13MP but in real world situations the HTC One shines, how many of us are actually in photo studio conditions? The 720p60 sample I saw on the net looked like upscaled VGA but it looked ok when I recorded one on my phone, maybe the new update fixed that? I'll have to see on my PC lol. The internal camera is pretty wide too which is appreciated.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, wanted a One, but Verizon didn't offer, and there's now way I'm paying out of network to get one: not made of cash heheh. 

So, quick question. I want an app that lets me block texts from about 3 different numbers. I've already got their calls sent straight to voice mail, but I'm considering an option that hangs up on them without voice mail, as long as it doesn't say something like "The recipient has hung up on you..." These are clients that have managed to grab my personal number, and I don't answer their calls. Yesterday one of them sent me a text when I was sitting in an office across the hall. It notified me, and I barely managed to get by quickly enough without them noticing it arrived when they asked if I got it. I don't want ANY notification I received it. No sound, no vibrate, just mark it read and move on. Any one have any experience with any of the options on the market?


----------



## Thrackan (May 1, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, wanted a One, but Verizon didn't offer, and there's now way I'm paying out of network to get one: not made of cash heheh.
> 
> So, quick question. I want an app that lets me block texts from about 3 different numbers. I've already got their calls sent straight to voice mail, but I'm considering an option that hangs up on them without voice mail, as long as it doesn't say something like "The recipient has hung up on you..." These are clients that have managed to grab my personal number, and I don't answer their calls. Yesterday one of them sent me a text when I was sitting in an office across the hall. It notified me, and I barely managed to get by quickly enough without them noticing it arrived when they asked if I got it. I don't want ANY notification I received it. No sound, no vibrate, just mark it read and move on. Any one have any experience with any of the options on the market?



This problem asks for a social solution. It's actually very professional if you simply tell those clients they will not receive any assistance when they use your personal number.


----------



## micropage7 (May 1, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, wanted a One, but Verizon didn't offer, and there's now way I'm paying out of network to get one: not made of cash heheh.
> 
> So, quick question. I want an app that lets me block texts from about 3 different numbers. I've already got their calls sent straight to voice mail, but I'm considering an option that hangs up on them without voice mail, as long as it doesn't say something like "The recipient has hung up on you..." These are clients that have managed to grab my personal number, and I don't answer their calls. Yesterday one of them sent me a text when I was sitting in an office across the hall. It notified me, and I barely managed to get by quickly enough without them noticing it arrived when they asked if I got it. I don't want ANY notification I received it. No sound, no vibrate, just mark it read and move on. Any one have any experience with any of the options on the market?



i use avast antivirus to block any unwanted message or call, im pretty sick of advertising message and unknown phone so put them on sms and call filter and i can sleep well


----------



## Ahhzz (May 1, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> i use avast antivirus to block any unwanted message or call, im pretty sick of advertising message and unknown phone so put them on sms and call filter and i can sleep well



Thx . What kind of notification do you (and they) get when someone on the block list sends you a txt?


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, wanted a One, but Verizon didn't offer, and there's now way I'm paying out of network to get one: not made of cash heheh.
> 
> So, quick question. I want an app that lets me block texts from about 3 different numbers. I've already got their calls sent straight to voice mail, but I'm considering an option that hangs up on them without voice mail, as long as it doesn't say something like "The recipient has hung up on you..." These are clients that have managed to grab my personal number, and I don't answer their calls. Yesterday one of them sent me a text when I was sitting in an office across the hall. It notified me, and I barely managed to get by quickly enough without them noticing it arrived when they asked if I got it. I don't want ANY notification I received it. No sound, no vibrate, just mark it read and move on. Any one have any experience with any of the options on the market?



that feature is called a blacklist, many apps/custom roms offer that.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Thx . What kind of notification do you (and they) get when someone on the block list sends you a txt?



theres no notifications, if blocked the message  not go to inbox but it wont give them any reply


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2013)

the blacklist feature i used to use gave me a silent notification that they'd tried to call/message, and they were hidden away in there (and not the regular call log/messaging app).


the other party got nothing, but i guess thats an option for some configs.


----------



## remixedcat (May 2, 2013)

I just got a Kyocera Event from Virgin Mobile as a halfway phone till I can afford to get saved up for an unlocked ATT phone to put on straight talk. 

Not too bad for a 60 dollar phone. It has Android ICS 4.0.4 instead of 2.3 like my ZTE N860 does. 

The ZTE's gotta go in for an RMA since the mic quit working (others have the same issue as well and factory/ROM resets do not fix it) so I'll send it back, then I'll root/ROM it with a 4.x ROM.


----------



## DannibusX (May 2, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, wanted a One, but Verizon didn't offer, and there's now way I'm paying out of network to get one: not made of cash heheh.
> 
> So, quick question. I want an app that lets me block texts from about 3 different numbers. I've already got their calls sent straight to voice mail, but I'm considering an option that hangs up on them without voice mail, as long as it doesn't say something like "The recipient has hung up on you..." These are clients that have managed to grab my personal number, and I don't answer their calls. Yesterday one of them sent me a text when I was sitting in an office across the hall. It notified me, and I barely managed to get by quickly enough without them noticing it arrived when they asked if I got it. I don't want ANY notification I received it. No sound, no vibrate, just mark it read and move on. Any one have any experience with any of the options on the market?





Ahhzz said:


> Thx . What kind of notification do you (and they) get when someone on the block list sends you a txt?



Stock Android (I'm on 4.0.3) offers a blacklist option, no texts, no outgoing notifications, if they do call it does show up in the call log, but no voicemail or anything like that.  Plus no space on your phone taken up.  I don't know about earlier versions of Android though.

Just go to the call log, click on the offending number, click on the "Options" button of your phone has one and then "Add to Reject List"


----------



## Irony (May 4, 2013)

Hey, I'm having a little bit of a problem. Rooted my kindle fire and installed TWRP recovery, made backups. Then tried to install a CM10 but the flash keeps failing. Is there a specific directory the .zip should be placed on the kindle? Or could it be a bad file? 

Also, in case anyone knows any way to fix it my 32gb micro SD seems to have crashed. I plugged it into my computer and it says format disk, I've tried it in several computers my phone and tablet, all say the same thing. Is there any way to save it? All my HD battlestar gallactica is on it lol


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2013)

Irony said:


> Hey, I'm having a little bit of a problem. Rooted my kindle fire and installed TWRP recovery, made backups. Then tried to install a CM10 but the flash keeps failing. Is there a specific directory the .zip should be placed on the kindle? Or could it be a bad file?
> 
> Also, in case anyone knows any way to fix it my 32gb micro SD seems to have crashed. I plugged it into my computer and it says format disk, I've tried it in several computers my phone and tablet, all say the same thing. Is there any way to save it? All my HD battlestar gallactica is on it lol



you could try a quick format and then a hard drive recovery tool (i think recuva gets mentioned a lot, theres heaps)


the flash itself might be dead - many dont last long.


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2013)

I hate how you take an SD card from an Android 4.x device and stick it in a 2.3.x device and it says it's damaged.... grrr... so I gotta reformat and then I gotta put the data back on... Lucky I did a full backup in case I ran into this...


----------



## Irony (May 4, 2013)

Thanks, that worked great. Got all my music off. It didn't recognize the videos though; oh well.

I'm kindof new to flashing roms and everything, what do you mean the flash could be bad?


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2013)

Irony said:


> Thanks, that worked great. Got all my music off. It didn't recognize the videos though; oh well.
> 
> I'm kindof new to flashing roms and everything, what do you mean the flash could be bad?



the flash memory, meaning the card itself.


----------



## Irony (May 4, 2013)

Oh I see


----------



## caleb (May 10, 2013)

You guys got any leet idea's about how to use NFC stickers?
I cant figure out any fun usage for it besides profile changes, which is kinda lame but I can't shake of the feeling there is something cool to do with it and I just can't figure it out...


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2013)

caleb said:


> You guys got any leet idea's about how to use NFC stickers?
> I cant figure out any fun usage for it besides profile changes, which is kinda lame but I can't shake of the feeling there is something cool to do with it and I just can't figure it out...



can you use it for stuff like auto enabling BT and syncing to the stereo in your car?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2013)

hi strangers 

I have a Galaxy s2-

Rom- XWLSS NeatROM Lite v4.7   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1569686

Kernel- PhilZ-touch v5.00.4  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1877270

I love android and have had lots of phones-

Google g1
sony xperia x10 mini pro
sony xperia s (had locked bootloader, so ditched  it)
samsung galaxy s
samsung galaxy s2
htc wildfire
htc sensation

I do know the od thing or two about flashing using Odin, and roms etc.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2013)

tigger, since you have an SII can you give thoughts on that ROM? i just fixed up a bricked one today for a friend at work, and he wants a custom ROM so he can get CMW and root easier. he used to use MIUI on his S1, if that helps.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2013)

Its pretty good mate, had it on for a few days now and its pretty stable. I think all you need to do is flash the rom and it roots it and puts the kernel on it too, its also pre rooted with SU on it.

lt_ler pm'd me this on XDA-The ROM I am on now is XWLSS NeatROM Lite v4.7 ... and it already has PhilZ-touch kernel v5.00.4.
So no need to download and flash the kernel separately.
Just flash the ROM zip file in CWM recovery and you'll be fine.

The recovery is well nice with touch control too. Try it mate.

If you need root seperatly try this-http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

Some apps i recommend,
Chrome to phone, if you have chrome on phone and pc, you can send bookmarks from phone to pc and vice versa. you need at least ICS on to run chrome on ya phone though.
System app uninstaller, nice, requires root though.
FVD download vids from any webpage apart fron youtube to your phone.
Root explorer, useful file explorer which gives access to the system files.


----------



## micropage7 (May 13, 2013)

for anyone who interested about governors you can read 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2017715


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2013)

Looking for a custom rom recommendation for a Samsung GS2 tried ParanoidAndroid though it's a little naked for my liking, would like something with play store preinstalled as none of the apk's I downloaded worked and the gapps package cocked up the rom (constant the wizard has encountered an error messages)


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 14, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Looking for a custom rom recommendation for a Samsung GS2 tried ParanoidAndroid though it's a little naked for my liking, would like something with play store preinstalled as none of the apk's I downloaded worked and the gapps package cocked up the rom (constant the wizard has encountered an error messages)



ur probably using the wrong version of GAPPS 

I just put carbon on my s3 with the 4.2.2 gapps and I love it so far.


----------



## 1freedude (May 14, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Looking for a custom rom recommendation for a Samsung GS2 tried ParanoidAndroid though it's a little naked for my liking, would like something with play store preinstalled as none of the apk's I downloaded worked and the gapps package cocked up the rom (constant the wizard has encountered an error messages)



Try P.A.C. man.  Combines best features of PA, AOKP, Cyanogen.  

Which recovery do you use?  Might be time to do a FULL wipe, I mean a deep level format.  System, data, sdcard (especially), everything.  Could be some ghost junk floating around messing with the gapps.

I have the T-Mobile US s2, and did this.  Boots much faster, no RR, sods.  Was having problems with both.

Also, where do you go for your roms?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2013)

1freedude said:


> Try P.A.C. man.  Combines best features of PA, AOKP, Cyanogen.
> 
> Which recovery do you use?  Might be time to do a FULL wipe, I mean a deep level format.  System, data, sdcard (especially), everything.  Could be some ghost junk floating around messing with the gapps.
> 
> ...



Am using CWM for recovery and have backed up my Samsung JB rom to fall back on. 

Currently running Thunderbolt rom with cyanogenomod kernel and it seems pretty good, only problem is it seems the kernel isn't overclockable. I'm new to rooting, custom roms etc, infact only rooted it today and installed my first custom mod so I am still getting used to doing this. 

Currently downloading alliance rom for the galaxy s2 which is JB and has an kernel that allows you to OC.


----------



## 1freedude (May 15, 2013)

Awesome, welcome to the superuser club.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2013)

I have been checking out roms from droidrzr.com but does anyone know if any good droid razr "XT912" Roms?


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 15, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have been checking out roms from droidrzr.com but does anyone know if any good droid razr "XT912" Roms?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1363


I wouldnt bother going thru any other websites for roms, xda is where the developers share info and ull find a thread for any legitimate rom there


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1363
> 
> 
> I wouldnt bother going thru any other websites for roms, xda is where the developers share info and ull find a thread for any legitimate rom there



Most of those are on the droidrzr.com website but there are a few that are not and I will try some of those. THanks Shib! Wished they could break the code to unlock the razrs bootloader like the razr I/HD


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2013)

i gave in to my urges and bought a galaxy tab 2 today.


working on updating + rooting now, anyone got suggestions for what to install/tweak?

aiming at rooting, OCing, and getting anime playback smooth (pretty sure a 1.4GHz OC (supposedly easy) with hardware+ mode in MXplayer will handle that.


edit: modded it to the CM10.1 nightlies. this thing has no HDMI output which really pisses me off, but its at least 4x faster CPU than my current tablet, so i'll stick with it.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 19, 2013)

Upgraded 2 months ago to a Galaxy S3 and i am loving it. Now i need to find a way to root it and remove the bloatware apps that are on the phone.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Upgraded 2 months ago to a Galaxy S3 and i am loving it. Now i need to find a way to root it and remove the bloatware apps that are on the phone.



my brother (he's retarded ) managed it in about 15 minutes, i'm sure you could root it in 2.


once thats done use titanium backup to freeze/stop the bloatware. samsungs bad for it these days.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2013)

If anyone wants to send me a friend request on XDA feel free, my user name is tigger69.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> my brother (he's retarded ) managed it in about 15 minutes, i'm sure you could root it in 2.
> 
> 
> once thats done use titanium backup to freeze/stop the bloatware. samsungs bad for it these days.



Yeah i was looking through XDA and saw how simple it is. I just need the time to do it. Cant do it on Weeknights because im tired as hell from work and afraid that i might mess something up in the process. 

oh and for anybody thats on T-mobile. I had a personal experience with the latest. 4.1.2. being complete trash and laggy as hell on my phone. Has anyone confirmed it or everybody is running custom ROMs here. lol


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...GwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmthaW55LmNsaWVudGRlbW8iXQ..


try this out. lets you stream PC games (onlive style) to your android devices. (demo is blue tinted, no sound)


http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=136558593
^steam greenlight, authors plan is that if it gets greenlighted, buyers on steam get ios + android versions free as a bundle (so you dont have to buy multiple clients)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2013)

Images aren't very good, but here ya go-



















Phone is a SGS2 connected to my router via wireless N mode. works fine, but my comp is crap so cant show ya a game running.

When its running on ya phone, and connected to ya PC, if you move the mouse on the phone, it moves on ya PC and vice versa.

Tigger


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Yeah i was looking through XDA and saw how simple it is. I just need the time to do it. Cant do it on Weeknights because im tired as hell from work and afraid that i might mess something up in the process.
> 
> oh and for anybody thats on T-mobile. I had a personal experience with the latest. 4.1.2. being complete trash and laggy as hell on my phone. Has anyone confirmed it or everybody is running custom ROMs here. lol



I'm on 4.1.2 on my SGS2 and its smooth as butter. No lag, crashes or anything in a couple of weeks. I said what it is up there^

Tigger


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2013)

i've got a (terrible) video uploading to youtube of me playing starcraft on my galaxy tab 2


edit: its extra ultra awesomely terrible, but i cant really do better without someone else holding the camera, so you'll just have to deal


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2013)

"enjoy"


----------



## MightyMission (May 21, 2013)

I OCced my SGS3 to 1.6 and I couldn't really tell any difference, except that when I had it plugged into the car charger and was in use as a satnav, it seemed to get quite toasty..

Didn't find any really good replacements for ICS, rooted the phone and tried JB 4.2.2 but it really doesn't work so well on the S3,i'll wait out on samsung's official port of the S4 operating system


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> I OCced my SGS3 to 1.6 and I couldn't really tell any difference, except that when I had it plugged into the car charger and was in use as a satnav, it seemed to get quite toasty..
> 
> Didn't find any really good replacements for ICS, rooted the phone and tried JB 4.2.2 but it really doesn't work so well on the S3,i'll wait out on samsung's official port of the S4 operating system



if you use setCPU, set up profiles. have it run at stock (or even underclocked) unless you set the app to clock higher.


----------



## entropy13 (May 21, 2013)

Finally replaced our router, let's see if my S3 finally connects (at least now I know my father's S2 connects to it LOL)


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 21, 2013)

Anyone know are those chinese/japanese phones good.Im planning to buy one from this site http://www.wholesaleonepiece.com/s1...-8g-hd-screen-58-inch-120mp-camera_p5130.html  but cant decide what to get.
maybe someone knows good review sites?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2013)

Arciks said:


> Anyone know are those chinese/japanese phones good.Im planning to buy one from this site http://www.wholesaleonepiece.com/s1...-8g-hd-screen-58-inch-120mp-camera_p5130.html  but cant decide what to get.
> maybe someone knows good review sites?



Heres a youtube vid of that phone,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf_3ViTHpgk


And details of the cpu-
http://www.mediatek.com/_en/01_products/04_pro.php?sn=1081


----------



## entropy13 (May 21, 2013)

Yay it works lol


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2013)

Y U NO CARE ABOUT MAH SHiTTY VIDYA


----------



## Bo$$ (May 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> Y U NO CARE ABOUT MAH SHiTTY VIDYA



Nice work! I've tried that! It's really hard to play without a mouse tbh


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Nice work! I've tried that! It's really hard to play without a mouse tbh



its freakin terrible XD


i've got a USB OTG cable coming in, so that i can bluetooth a keyboard and USB the mouse (dont own a true BT mouse) and give it a shot that way.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 22, 2013)

Check out my new toy! 



Spoiler: Phone


----------



## Triprift (May 23, 2013)

Very nice Mindweaver. Im assuming you have given it a good workout?

I ended up getting a HTC One myelf just under 2 weeks ago and apsolutly love it.


----------



## entropy13 (May 23, 2013)

My girlfriend just got herself an S4. For the first time ever since 2006 (when we first met) she has the 'better' phone.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 23, 2013)

I still love my SGS2 though I wouldn't mind a SGS4 or a HTC one.


----------



## Thrackan (May 23, 2013)

Got my Desire (yes, the original) running 4.2.2 now, smooth as silk!
Rom was rewritten to use the ION memory manager instead of PMEM, and wow, just wow.
Can't wait till the last bits work too (camera is missing).


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2013)

Triprift said:


> Very nice Mindweaver. Im assuming you have given it a good workout?
> 
> I ended up getting a HTC One myelf just under 2 weeks ago and apsolutly love it.



Thanks! Yea I haven't put it down..lol I'm debating if I should root it with Google removing all the ad blockers.. but I guess people will still work on them, they just won't be on the play store. Have you rooted your One yet? I know for a fact I'll root it, but It'll be when I get tired of the vanilla OS.. hehehe


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! Yea I haven't put it down..lol I'm debating if I should root it with Google removing all the ad blockers.. but I guess people will still work on them, they just won't be on the play store. Have you rooted your One yet? I know for a fact I'll root it, but It'll be when I get tired of the vanilla OS.. hehehe



you can still sideload the adblockers, they just wont work without root.


adblocker plus isnt working on android 4.2.2 atm, adaway is.


----------



## Triprift (May 24, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! Yea I haven't put it down..lol I'm debating if I should root it with Google removing all the ad blockers.. but I guess people will still work on them, they just won't be on the play store. Have you rooted your One yet? I know for a fact I'll root it, but It'll be when I get tired of the vanilla OS.. hehehe



No i havn't even though i have thought about it. The Sense 5 interface is really good and overall its a huge upgrade from my old Iphone.  I can't beleive i put up with it for as long as i did. :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 24, 2013)

Triprift said:


> No i havn't even though i have thought about it. The Sense 5 interface is really good and overall its a huge upgrade from my old Iphone.  I can't beleive i put up with it for as long as i did. :shadedshu



Sorry to say it, but most half descent Android smart phones are an upgrade from a Iphone.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2013)

tigger said:


> Sorry to say it, but most half descent Android smart phones are an upgrade from a Iphone.



i always find that people compare a <$200 android to a $500+ iphone and whine the iphone was better.


no shit. spend $400 on an android and see how awesome it is.


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2013)

There's actually a less than $200 Android phone with good specs...lol

 1.2 GHz dual core Qualcomm MSM7627A CPU coupled with an Adreno 203 GPU, 4" IPS display, albeit only 480x800. Dual-sim too though. Stock 4.0 Android, 5MP camera...all for around $95.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> There's actually a less than $200 Android phone with good specs...lol
> 
> 1.2 GHz dual core Qualcomm MSM7627A CPU coupled with an Adreno 203 GPU, 4" IPS display, albeit only 480x800. Dual-sim too though. Stock 4.0 Android, 5MP camera...all for around $95.



thats low end in my estimates. it certainly wont come close to an iphone for non phone usage (meaning, games, media playback, etc)


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> thats low end in my estimates. it certainly wont come close to an iphone for non phone usage (meaning, games, media playback, etc)



LOL

Actually in those aspects (in the reviews at least, and according to my friends) that phone is *great*. It's the 'phone' part that it's not as good, calling and texting.  


Indeed though, at $95 it definitely won't be better than iPhones. Oh and that '$500 iPhone' you mentioned? That would probably be the first one or two iterations of it. For comparison's sake, the S2 is still cheaper than its iPhone counterpart, ditto for the S3, and the S4 (yep, its launch price, although still expensive by its own right, is still lower than the iPhone 5).

Phones in general are slightly more expensive here than in most places, but Apple products are much more notorious in pricing.

My S3 for example, is roughly $500, bought in Saudi Arabia last year. At that time the S3 here in the Philippines is $714. Right now the S4 replaced the S3 at that pricepoint, at $720 (S3 at $680). The iPhone 5, from $810 is now 'just' $750.


I'm guessing if that $95 phone gets to Australia, it would be just $40.



EDIT: Using US$ btw


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> I'm guessing if that $95 phone gets to Australia, it would be just $40.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Using US$ btw



look up the galaxy ace. that goes for $250 here, with worse specs than what you posted.


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> look up the galaxy ace. that goes for $250 here, with worse specs than what you posted.



Probably just Australia being upside-down.

Even the Galaxy Ace 2's price is lower than that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 25, 2013)

I've been playing with the FPse PSX emulator on my phone, and all i can say is awesome. I am using a wiimote with the classic controller to control it, and it is so good. The games i have tried are, Wipeout2097, championship motorcross, and Grandia, there is no lag at all and i have the graphics set high on FPse's setting.

This is the APP you want-
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ccpcreations.android.WiiUseAndroid&hl=en

Works flawlessly on my phone. Turn on bt on your phone, run wiimote controller APP, click init and connect, then click select wiicontrollerIME, then i press back to close it, and that's it. run ya game.

Give it a try, it is very nice.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2013)

Triprift said:


> No i havn't even though i have thought about it. The Sense 5 interface is really good and overall its a huge upgrade from my old Iphone.  I can't beleive i put up with it for as long as i did. :shadedshu



Yea, I had an old optimus with frio, but I rooted it and put cyanogenmod 7 on it with Gingerbread. I actually really liked that phone, but I played with my friends GS3, and then my phone was crap... lol I broke my cardinal rule with PC's. When ever someone asks me when they should upgrade I tell them when your pc feels slow to you.. I explain if you are happy with your pc and think it's fast, then don't use a pc that is faster and newer.. Because once you do and go back to your old pc then you'll want a new one... lol  That's exactly what I did, but I had the new phone itch.. I just needed that extra push.. lol  Oh and it was a tough call between the SG4 and the HTC One, but in the end I wanted a better camera(_It's crazy I have to think about the camera now being a parent.. lol_) and I like the home button better on the SG4. I got to say thought I feel a little buyers remorse for not getting the One.. lol The built quality on the One is awesome, and the speakers are so much better.


----------



## Triprift (May 25, 2013)

Yeah the sound with the speakers is quite amazing and the build quality overall makes it feel like a premium phone. The only thing i am not totally happy with is the capacitive home and back buttons wich seem under sensitve. I am quite impressed with the S4's air gesture and eye tracking scrolling wich look like super powers to me lol. Wish they had that stuff on the one.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2013)

Triprift said:


> Yeah the sound with the speakers is quite amazing and the build quality overall makes it feel like a premium phone. The only thing i am not totally happy with is the capacitive home and back buttons wich seem under sensitve. I am quite impressed with the S4's *air gesture and eye tracking scrolling* wich look like super powers to me lol. Wish they had that stuff on the one.



Yea, I like the air gesture it's cool, but I don't see it as something you would use alot. The one air gesture I use now is the one I wave my hand over the phone and tells me the time. Now the eye tracking is awesome. I love the fact that as long as I'm looking at the phone it won't go to sleep. It's really good watching netflix, hulu, and youtube.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys  for those of us with tablets, I'm trying to bump up the funding on a KS campaign I'm backing. It's a small power strip with a built in USB charger, that "clamps" onto various furniture like coffee table, nightstand, couch, etc.  Check it out


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2013)

I'm just in the process of making a dock for my SGS2 with a socket for plugging in a usb stick etc. All you have to do to make a USB OTG plug is connect pin 4 to ground. And i wont be following IPC standards either


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2013)

My mother now has a proper Android phone, a ZTE T82.


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2013)

For those of you in the Asian regions:
I can't seem to find any (readable) website comparing specifications for Asian-only smartphones, but there are some absolutely great models fit for the GSM market (Europe).

I only find small bits of information on EU forums with special "Chinese Smartphone" threads, but it's not very comprehensive or organized information.

I'm talking about ZTE, Huawei, Oppo, Jaiyu, Zoto, etc etc.

Anyone have a good (and reliable) source of information with reviews/specs for these brands?


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> For those of you in the Asian regions:
> I can't seem to find any (readable) website comparing specifications for Asian-only smartphones, but there are some absolutely great models fit for the GSM market (Europe).
> 
> I only find small bits of information on EU forums with special "Chinese Smartphone" threads, but it's not very comprehensive or organized information.
> ...



GSMarena?


----------



## Thrackan (May 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> GSMarena?



GSMarena can be pretty inaccurate, but it's a start I guess


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> GSMarena can be pretty inaccurate, but it's a start I guess



i've never found it to be inaccurate, except when theres multiple variants of a phone listed with the same name


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2013)

I find GSM Arena quite useful, for specs and reviews.


----------



## Thrackan (May 31, 2013)

Ugh, why did they remove the link to Gallery in the Camera app in 4.2.2?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 1, 2013)

If you swipe from right to left, it brings up the last pic in filmstrip view.  Click the Gallery in the top left corner and you can change it to grid view.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2013)

i cant run instagram
duhh...





im running out of space


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys, thinking about going with the GS4 over the HTC One.  I've had HTC phones for the last decade(G1/Hero, Evo 4G, Evo 4G LTE); and am not sure if the GS4 is all that.

Any thoughts peeps?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the one is nice but for me the AMOLED screen on the samsung makes it win over the one, plus I prefer the cpu/chipset in the sammy over the one in the one


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2013)

S4 for sure.


look into the variants too, theres an 8 and 4 core model. read recently that the 8 core is the only modern phone to support UHS-1 with modern SDHC cards too, which is awesome if you transfer lots of files


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2013)

I like my s3 and am getting the wife an s4 great phones. I would rather the Sammy over an HTC.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 4, 2013)

Since i have a HTC one i will obviously go with that but either way you can't go wrong. Also 4.2.2 is now available for unlocked one phones wich puts it on par with the S4.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> S4 for sure.
> 
> 
> look into the variants too, theres an 8 and 4 core model. read recently that the 8 core is the only modern phone to support UHS-1 with modern SDHC cards too, which is awesome if you transfer lots of files



Personally i would take s4 mini since s4 got too big and too expensive
for now i dont think most apps could utilize 4 cores to the max
so dual core is enough and wallet friendly too


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> Personally i would take s4 mini since s4 got too big and too expensive
> for now i dont think most apps could utilize 4 cores to the max
> so dual core is enough and wallet friendly too



depends on what you're doing, the 8 core has extra hardware like i said. UHS-1 takes SD card speeds from 20MB/s max to around 80MB/s


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone know of any good RPG's on android? Currently re-playing only Final Fantasy 3 and liking it so far on my S3


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Inotia 3, Inotia 4, Symphony of Eternity, Silver Nornir, Knight of the Earthends


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need to post pictures of my tablet.... Oh wait here's some!
> 
> http://db.tt/twkI5EXu



i cant see


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i cant see



Complaining about a january 2012 post? lol


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 11, 2013)

After so many ics, jelly bean, slim roms, and after many flashing
i back to stock rom: GB again. 
its kinda fun have custom rom run on mine, but this time i prefer stock




but now i run rom from slovakia for my galaxy w


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Help with Downgrading*

I need help downgrading my Samsung Galaxy S Captivate (AT&T) from Gingerbread (2.3) to Eclair (2.1) this is greatly appreciated, the results i turn up are like from 2010 which if im not mistaken is older than the Gingerbread firmware, Ive been having slow bootup and call screen issues since 3 days ago on 2.3- ive already tried a master reset which didnt fix the issues


----------



## Roph (Jul 21, 2013)

I think you should go the other way, to Android 4.x instead.

The captivate variant is supported by a popular ROM series: http://www.slimroms.net/index.php/supported-devices


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> I need help downgrading my Samsung Galaxy S Captivate (AT&T) from Gingerbread (2.3) to Eclair (2.1) this is greatly appreciated, the results i turn up are like from 2010 which if im not mistaken is older than the Gingerbread firmware, Ive been having slow bootup and call screen issues since 3 days ago on 2.3- ive already tried a master reset which didnt fix the issues





Roph said:


> I think you should go the other way, to Android 4.x instead.
> 
> The captivate variant is supported by a popular ROM series: http://www.slimroms.net/index.php/supported-devices



^

that, my galaxy S is running on 4.1 and works fairly well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

im going to keep it on released versions of Android, 2.3.5 is the final version for the Captivate, I just want to know how to downgrade it to 2.1, I think i have a glitch in 2.3.5 when it makes a call it freezes before even getting to the call screen


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> im going to keep it on released versions of Android, 2.3.5 is the final version for the Captivate, I just want to know how to downgrade it to 2.1, I think i have a glitch in 2.3.5 when it makes a call it freezes before even getting to the call screen



1. seriously, the newer firmwares are faster.

2. that sounds like the sensor that blanks out the screen when your face is next to the phone is screwing up. mine did that - the screen would blank and i couldnt answer the call, but after they hung up it would recover. my solution was to go to MIUI 4.x because it had a software option to disable the proximity sensor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> 1. seriously, the newer firmwares are faster.
> 
> 2. that sounds like the sensor that blanks out the screen when your face is next to the phone is screwing up. mine did that - the screen would blank and i couldnt answer the call, but after they hung up it would recover. my solution was to go to MIUI 4.x because it had a software option to disable the proximity sensor.



id rather start off on that then upgrade it all over again, Also I will be switching to a Galaxy S4 (S4 Active has 8MP Camera like the S3 did, The S4 has 13MP Cam, and radio functionality).

I did find odin, just getting the USB driver and probably the 2.1 Firmware then up it to 2.2 then 2.35 then the latest Ice Cream Sandwich or Jelly Bean


----------



## Roph (Jul 21, 2013)

2.1 is a massive downgrade, your phone will literally be 20%-30% slower across the board just due to no longer having JIT compilation, let alone the other froyo / gingerbread improvements.

Android 4.x (and especially a 4.x ROM catering more specifcally to your device) will run _even faster_ thanks to many more things being hardware accelerated, Linaro ARM optimizations literally doubling performance in some cases, and it looks so much cooler.

The list of apps that require 4.x+ is only getting larger. Why do you want to hold on to the past? It's like insisting on running Windows 98. Running XP in 2013 (2.3 gingerbread) is understandable, but not 98.

I'm guessing you're already rooted and you have a proper recovery tool like clockwork mod, so just backup your apps / data (titanium backup app is great for this), wipe, flash slim bean, flash slim gapps, done 

I'm using a Galaxy S 1 running it. A real Galaxy S 1, not some American rebrand, but the internals are more or less the same / compatible. There is no comparison however, in the performance of this thing when it comes to Android 2 vs Android 4.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

im doing this to try to start on a clean slate, then go up from 2.1 to 2.2 then 2.3.5 then to the latest ver 4 Firmware/OS, Ill be going to a Galaxy S4, I just want to ensure this one is working right when I trade it in.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2013)

My Nexus 4 Running CyanogenMod 10.1 RC2/ 4.2.2


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 21, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> I need help downgrading my Samsung Galaxy S Captivate (AT&T) from Gingerbread (2.3) to Eclair (2.1) this is greatly appreciated, the results i turn up are like from 2010 which if im not mistaken is older than the Gingerbread firmware, Ive been having slow bootup and call screen issues since 3 days ago on 2.3- ive already tried a master reset which didnt fix the issues



Don't go down to 2.1 that makes no sense, why not use a custom rom for your device and go to 4.**?


----------



## Frick (Jul 21, 2013)

So I sold my soul to a carrier, so now I have tons of calls and texts and 3GB data and I got a Samsung Galaxy Express, and I wish I wish it had a built in stylus. I really do.

Otherwise it's a solid phone and a big upgrade from the Galaxy Gio I used to have.

Stylus.


----------



## Roph (Jul 22, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> im doing this to try to start on a clean slate, then go up from 2.1 to 2.2 then 2.3.5 then to the latest ver 4 Firmware/OS, Ill be going to a Galaxy S4, I just want to ensure this one is working right when I trade it in.



I doubt you will get much of anything at all for a Galaxy S1 nowadays. I'd just keep it. The Galaxy S1 also has somewhat of a legendary status in the audiophile community for its high end DAC, similar to the revered original model Playstation.

Again, slap Slim bean on there and install the voodoo sound app (to interface with the kernel module you'll have put on in the process) and you'll get simply unbelievable audio quality out of it. If for nothing else, it makes for a great PMP.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 22, 2013)

Still too lazy to upgrade my S3 from ICS.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll just put this here... https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=318

Go try it!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 22, 2013)

A guy I work with uses me to flash rom's in his galaxy s2, but he never seems to be happy with the outcome of using different rom's, I've tried so many and he always whinges about this or that not being what he wanted, 
so I flashed his i9100 back to stock and disabled some of the bloat and finally he is happy... what a waste of my time!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2013)

nvmd, the phone just needed a hard reset x4 to stop the problem it was having, still on Gingerbread 2.3.5. AT&T has a $100 off promotion for 3 year old or less phone trade ins for the newest ones out. (S4Active is a re-badged S3 Pretty Much). I was thinking of the S4 32GB Model


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> A guy I work with uses me to flash rom's in his galaxy s2, but he never seems to be happy with the outcome of using different rom's, I've tried so many and he always whinges about this or that not being what he wanted,
> so I flashed his i9100 back to stock and disabled some of the bloat and finally he is happy... what a waste of my time!



i went through that early on with buggy firmwares on my S1,  eventually i found some stable ones (finding a pure CM nightly release is a good start).


----------



## Frick (Jul 23, 2013)

Aight I think I need some help, in setting up the phone as a wifi hotspot. Because I can't find the settings for the damned thing. I'm on 4.1.2. I get to the page where the settings for wifi hotspots and tethering is, but I can't configure it. When I drop down the meny at the top whatever you call it it says Tap to configure but that just takes me back to where I turn it on.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2013)

must be glitched in your firmware. custom ROM?


----------



## Frick (Jul 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> must be glitched in your firmware. custom ROM?



Waiting for those. 

I did find an app that allowed me to access those things but it seems it's shutting on and off, and when it's on I don't have internet connectivity on the computer so... Blergh. There are other options for the computer I intended it for though so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2013)

@Frick
What cellie you got?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 29, 2013)

I bought a 2013 Nexus 7 32GB today, and it is AWESOME. Just about everything is superior to my original Nexus 7, and it scores ~11700 in 3DMark Ice Storm and ~19000 in AnTutu with its 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro (supposedly it is close to the Snapdragon 600 in performance). I don't think I can even see the individual pixels since the density is amazing. Now I just need to sell my old one...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2013)

There are going to be a LOT of Nexus 7 2012's for sale soon. I'm going to be "less careful" with mine and replace it once it takes a spill


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2013)

So I guess I'm part of the party now! I got an S3!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

just had to fix an S2 for someone where it auto-selected speakerphone as the default when making or receiving calls. had to use a third party app to disable it (auto speaker).


anyone heard of this happening and now the regular fix? couldnt find a setting for it.

on stock 2.3.3


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mussels said:


> just had to fix an S2 for someone where it auto-selected speakerphone as the default when making or receiving calls. had to use a third party app to disable it (auto speaker).
> 
> 
> anyone heard of this happening and now the regular fix? couldnt find a setting for it.
> ...



Never happened when I had my S2. I doubt its current owner will encounter it too, since I put ICS on it last year.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah the owner doesnt want to move to ICS, i've told her next time it fucks up to just do it anyway.


----------



## erixx (Jul 30, 2013)

*Android 4.2/4.3 HDMI out to TV not working*

Hi, long time no questions. Now I am on holidays sitting in front of an Schneider LCD TV with DVD, DVT and USB, HDMI in.

I cannot get any Android device to work (they do work at home with more modern TV's!):
Sony Xperia P phone with latest vanilla Android 4.3 not working.
Asus Transformer 100 with EOS 4 latest nightly build : HDMI out not working
Asus Nexus 7 2012, doesn't have "out", lol 

Is it worth do "fix" them (TV-update, device update/hack, cables?) or shall I better enjoy the beach, margaritas, reading paper newspapers etc? ,


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

try locking them to 720p and see what happens? never heard of HDMI devices that didnt auto negotiate.


----------



## erixx (Jul 30, 2013)

What is the relevance of HDMI 1.1 / 1.4 issues. Is it always backwards compatible?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

erixx said:


> What is the relevance of HDMI 1.1 / 1.4 issues. Is it always backwards compatible?



yes, it always should be. every HDMI device should negotiate 720p succesfully, if nothing else.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2013)

Soo, is there any way to get rid of Dropbox, and all those other apps that come loaded onto the OS?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 30, 2013)

have you tried supersu?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Soo, is there any way to get rid of Dropbox, and all those other apps that come loaded onto the OS?



shite, theres a program ive mentioned before that lets you freeze the apps to stop them getting reinstalled. i just blanked on its name.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been thinking of just installing Energy HD 2.0, anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2013)

titanium backup, looked it up.

requires root, you can uninstall or freeze apps. freeze works better since most stock roms re-download the missing apps if you remove them.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 31, 2013)

Mussels said:


> titanium backup, looked it up.
> 
> requires root, you can uninstall or freeze apps. freeze works better since most stock roms re-download the missing apps if you remove them.



Thanks! Do you know if there is any tutorial on how to root a  SGH-I747M on Fido?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Thanks! Do you know if there is any tutorial on how to root a  SGH-I747M on Fido?



i'm sure theres dozens. look on XDA.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2013)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Frick
> What cellie you got?



Samsung Galaxy Express.

I got it working eventually. Or rather, it just worked after a couple of reboots. Dunno what happened. It works anyway, so I'm not dwelling on it.

I'm thinking of using the NFC actually. Dunno what for, but something! Put it in silent mode when I go to the bathroom?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 3, 2013)

I bought Zopo C2+ me and wife.pretty good phone and cheap like it 100% with android 4.2.1 version


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 3, 2013)

So android 4.3 came out today for my Nexus7 but I didn't update cause I have it rooted with the Trinity mod installed.  

Can I just update or do I have to load the stock rom first?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> So android 4.3 came out today for my Nexus7 but I didn't update cause I have it rooted with the Trinity mod installed.
> 
> Can I just update or do I have to load the stock rom first?



dont update. lots of complaints online about it breaking things. wait til its patched more.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2013)

Will Titanium stop google maps from updating to the new unstable version? It's getting on my nerves now...everytime I go back to it I find its updated itself and I cant find a way to disable that feature.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> dont update. lots of complaints online about it breaking things. wait til its patched more.



Yeah,  i've also read that they are trying to remove rooting with this update.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2013)

Just bought a

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DVFLJDS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 6, 2013)

If that nexus can be used as phone than 7'' I think its too big to use it in that way,would look very strange to have something that big at ear.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> If that nexus can be used as phone than 7'' I think its too big to use it in that way,would look very strange to have something that big at ear.



yeah. i just bought galaxy grand. with 5 inch of display its kinda too big to grab in one hand. you cant reach the upper left corner with your thumb 
its more comfortable 4 to 4,7 inch


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 6, 2013)

I bought it for work, something to watch movies/netflix on and to keep me entertained.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Will Titanium stop google maps from updating to the new unstable version? It's getting on my nerves now...everytime I go back to it I find its updated itself and I cant find a way to disable that feature.



you can check through play store and click the google maps then you can disable auto update


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 10, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just bought a
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DVFLJDS/?tag=tec06d-20



You'll love it. Both of my Nexus devices are excellent, but the newest one is much more refined.  The 1200p display is pin sharp as well.


----------



## Frick (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok. So. Google Maps. WHY THE HELL CAN YOU ONLY ENTER TWO POINTS IN A ROUTE?

RETARDED


Any tips on a program that allows me to do that? Preferebly only for cars, I don't want to plan entire trips with busses, trains, flights, hookers and coke. Just an app with a map that allows me to enter multiple points in a route. No GPS or anything needed either. I just want to know how far a certain road would be.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Android Security Vulnerability*

*What happened*
We recently learned that a component of Android responsible for generating secure random numbers contains critical weaknesses, that render all Android wallets generated to date vulnerable to theft. Because the problem lies with Android itself, this problem will affect you if you have a wallet generated by any Android app. An incomplete list would be Bitcoin Wallet, blockchain.info wallet, BitcoinSpinner and Mycelium Wallet. Apps where you don't control the private keys at all are not affected. For example, exchange frontends like the Coinbase or Mt Gox apps are not impacted by this issue because the private keys are not generated on your Android phone

*What has been done*
Updates have been prepared for the following wallet apps:


Bitcoin Wallet: Update 3.15 can be installed from Google Play or Google Code. Key rotation will occur automatically soon after you upgrade. The old addresses will be marked as insecure in your address book. You will need to make a fresh backup.
BitcoinSpinner: Update 0.8.3b can be installed from Google Play or Google Code. On startup it will advise you on how to proceed.
Mycelium Bitcoin Wallet: Update 0.7.0 can be installed from Google Play or mycelium.com. A wizard will guide you through the process of moving your bitcoins to newly generated addresses, and put the old keys into archive mode.
blockchain.info: Update 3.54 can be installed from Google Play. Version 3.54 and above includes an automatic re-keying wizard. Simply update to the latest version and follow the onscreen instructions. Please make a fresh wallet backup after the process completes.


*What you should do*
In order to re-secure existing wallets, key rotation is necessary. This involves generating a new address with a repaired random number generator and then sending all the money in your wallet back to yourself. If you use an Android wallet then we strongly recommend you to upgrade to the latest version available in the Play Store as soon as one becomes available. Once your wallet is rotated, you will need to contact anyone who has stored addresses generated by your phone and give them a new one.

If you can't update your Android app, alternatively, you can send your bitcoins to a Bitcoin wallet on your computer until your Android app can be updated. You should make sure not to send back your bitcoins to your old insecure addresses.

http://bitcoin.org/en/alert/2013-08-11-android


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone having problems with Google Hangouts interrupting their music/audio everytime when you receive a message? At first i thought that the ringtone i was using for it required 100% dedication from the speaker to play hence the pause in my music or video but i played around with it and it doesnt matter what i use it keeps interrupting my sound and i find this very fucking annoying as when im commuting back home from work and listening to my tunes on a bus, having a full conversation on hangouts makes listening to music while doing it pointless. 

I have since turned off notifications for it. but i was wondering if anyone here has come across a fix for it or knows how to fix it?? Ive tried googling up the issue but im having a hard time finding anything


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 19, 2013)

I am in with my Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360. 
App recommendations from me are Opera Mini and Opera Mobile. Opera Mini is light weight and faster in slow connections. Opera Mobile is a full fledged browser and includes desktop site viewing as well.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 20, 2013)

4.2.2 and Sense 5 on my HTC One X. Feels like a new phone. Thing flies!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2013)

So who the fuck at samsung thought it was a good idea to fill one of their flagship phones with bloatware? On stock 4.1.2 I can't even get past the first test of 3dmark without the app crashing. With all the samsung junk blocked off with app quarantine I can get a pretty decent score. On par with the max 6.3


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> So who the fuck at samsung thought it was a good idea to fill one of their flagship phones with bloatware? On stock 4.1.2 I can't even get past the first test of 3dmark without the app crashing. With all the samsung junk blocked off with app quarantine I can get a pretty decent score. On par with the max 6.3



its called rooting and flashing custom rom..!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> its called rooting and flashing custom rom..!



hear hear!


my tab 2.0 is awesome on a custom ROM, even the galaxy ace i've got feels like a new phone.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> its called rooting and flashing custom rom..!



if I could find a ROM that supports my provider I would go with it. Until then I'll just have to deal with app quarantine. Benchmarking against reayth and I got 5249 on 3dmark!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 22, 2013)

Just put http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2383146 on my Nexus 7 (2013), so far this thing is freaking sweet. Blows my moms ipad mini out of the water



Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> if I could find a ROM that supports my provider I would go with it. Until then I'll just have to deal with app quarantine. Benchmarking against reayth and I got 5249 on 3dmark!
> *snip*



No provider really supports roms... you just gotta do eeeeeet.. and know how to flash back to stock and relock/unroot ur phone if u ever need to bring it to them


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> if I could find a ROM that supports my provider I would go with it. Until then I'll just have to deal with app quarantine. Benchmarking against reayth and I got 5249 on 3dmark!
> http://i.imgur.com/mRUjxBZ.png



I got 10736 on my HTC One


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I got 10736 on my HTC One



hax


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2013)

let say i add a new toy for android, mostly tinker and testing soon as i get it at home.






since it can run 4.2.2 (not so much stable) 4.2.1 (a bit better) and 4.0 its a Android device 

still the build prop for the Ti Sitara SOC will not let it access playstore and some other apk ... hum i wonder: its like a Mediatek MT6577 but single core and same gpu basically ... maybe i will be able to figure out a way to tweak that.

i have a MTK 6577 phone (UMI X1) wich all runs flawlessly ... thinking of switching my UMI and my Nexus 7 8gb for a single device ... Asus Fonepad 16gb or another 7" phone/pad combo, its a weird idea (looking ridiculous while making a call without handsfree, anyone?) but still pretty seducing

the perfect hit is : i pay less than 40$ for that BBB and it might be funnier to use and work on than a HDMI stick at 70$ and more


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> if I could find a ROM that supports my provider I would go with it. Until then I'll just have to deal with app quarantine. Benchmarking against reayth and I got 5249 on 3dmark!



no such thing as a provider supported rom.


you flash the rom, enter in the APN details and such manually, and away you go.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> no such thing as a provider supported rom.
> 
> 
> you flash the rom, enter in the APN details and such manually, and away you go.



pffft I meant device not provider(im derpy when tired). I got a SGH-I747M and only the ones I dont like support my phone


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> pffft I meant device not provider(im derpy when tired). I got a SGH-I747M and only the ones I dont like support my phone



i'll see what i can find. IMO only go for CM or AOSP.


i see. you got a modified variant of the phone, and its screwed you over.

heres a link to a guide to quickly modify more custom roms to be supported.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1915875&highlight=i747m


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i'll see what i can find. IMO only go for CM or AOSP.
> 
> 
> i see. you got a modified variant of the phone, and its screwed you over.
> ...



Meh, I'm not so sure I wanna start doing this stuff if it's that much work. I'll provably end up bricking my phone anyway.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> if I could find a ROM that supports my provider I would go with it. Until then I'll just have to deal with app quarantine. Benchmarking against reayth and I got 5249 on 3dmark!
> http://i.imgur.com/mRUjxBZ.png



I should run that on my htc one. I would assume i would get a similar result.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Meh, I'm not so sure I wanna start doing this stuff if it's that much work. I'll provably end up bricking my phone anyway.



I thought this when I first started looking around at rooting and loading custom roms, it does look quite daunting, but honestly once you have done the root loading custom roms is a breeze and quite addictive trying out the different ones, granted I haven't rooted my HTC One yet as it's relatively new and still supported a lot though if you have an older handset I would say go for it, you won't be disappointed when you find a custom rom you like and that brings a new lease of life to your phone



Triprift said:


> I should run that on my htc one. I would assume i would get a similar result.



It gets close to double that, I got 10736 on my HTC One


----------



## Triprift (Aug 23, 2013)

You got 4.2.2 for your one NDM? I just got it on my one today. Made a great phone even better.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

Triprift said:


> You got 4.2.2 for your one NDM? I just got it on my one today. Made a great phone even better.



Yea I've had it for a couple of weeks now, my only single gripe is that sometimes when making a call the sensor that should turn off the display when it's placed up to your ear doesn't work properly and whilst on a call it will go into the quick settings and put the phone into airplane mode  am hoping an update will fix it soon as I have read others with the same issue, or maybe I need to stop moving it whilst it's up to my ear , aside from that I absolutely love this phone, it's teh sex


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I thought this when I first started looking around at rooting and loading custom roms, it does look quite daunting, but honestly once you have done the root loading custom roms is a breeze and quite addictive trying out the different ones, granted I haven't rooted my HTC One yet as it's relatively new and still supported a lot though if you have an older handset I would say go for it, you won't be disappointed when you find a custom rom you like and that brings a new lease of life to your phone



I have found many roms I like, but most only work for international or american devices. I still haven't found a good tutorial on how to install a rom anyway.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea I've had it for a couple of weeks now, my only single gripe is that sometimes when making a call the sensor that should turn off the display when it's placed up to your ear doesn't work properly and whilst on a call it will go into the quick settings and put the phone into airplane mode  am hoping an update will fix it soon as I have read others with the same issue, or maybe I need to stop moving it whilst it's up to my ear , aside from that I absolutely love this phone, it's teh sex



Hmmm hopefully it doesn't do that with me. Thanks for that.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I have found many roms I like, but most only work for international or american devices. I still haven't found a good tutorial on how to install a rom anyway.



Have you rooted it yet?

http://honai-android.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/how-to-root-galaxy-s3-canadian-sgh.html

http://www.gogadgetx.com/best-custom-roms-for-att-galaxy-siii-sgh-i747/



> The I747 and I747M are the same devices, therefor, any ROM in this section will work on either.


 Source


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Have you rooted it yet?
> 
> http://honai-android.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/how-to-root-galaxy-s3-canadian-sgh.html
> 
> ...



Indeed I have rooted, I'm just looking on how to get CWM to work with my phone. I did not know the 747 and the m would act the same, that just opened a lot of different roms C:


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Indeed I have rooted, I'm just looking on how to get CWM to work with my phone. I did not know the 747 and the m would act the same, that just opened a lot of different roms C:



If you have rooted then that's the hardest part

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192976


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2013)

i love chinese Apple Ripoff running Android xD
i found this at 80$ got lucky enough to be the last bidder 









brand new running android stock 4.2.1 7" phablet ok its not a Asus Fonepad but it runs on a Mediatek MT8589 with a PowerVR SGX544MP1 (wich yelds nearly 2x the peak perf of the tegra 3 gpu) any based device with it is on par, most of the time, with the Nexus 7 

according to the seller it has also 2gb ddr3 ram(ditto: its 1gb ddr3 ram but most of the online seller lie on this  i guess the seller i got didnt know that  )only 4gb storage but has a micro SD slot up to 32gb and a 5000mAh battery (tho i never trust chinese battery, still the maker of that battery seems to be the same as the 1750mAh i have in my UMI X1 wich is not bad at all)

and the screen is made by the same brand that does the Nexus 7 one (same size same resolution same mountpoint)

funny at first i was frisky with screen size more than 4.7" (as my previous One X) and favored 4.5" (UMI X1) but using the Nexus 7 daily proved me 7" isnt uncomfortable to hold and also using a handset with something like that is not a problem for me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-3G-Phone-...89-Quad-Core-GPS-1-2GHZ-1GB-8GB-/130962686214
at last i can have a good laugh when i see that ... 220$ really?  well i guess 160$ + DHL+ toll would do pretty much the same


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

YAY I have CWM installed now! I'm gonna go hunting for Roms now C:


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> YAY I have CWM installed now! I'm gonna go hunting for Roms now C:



I had lots of fun trying out different ones, I'm sure you will also. Dammit I think I want to root my HTC now


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone here used a "root any android device method"?

Example - http://techverse.net/fastest-root-android-phone-computer/

There are some Taiwanese branded phones that I'm interested in but I won't buy unless I know I can root them.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Has anyone here used a "root any android device method"?
> 
> Example - http://techverse.net/fastest-root-android-phone-computer/
> 
> There are some Taiwanese branded phones that I'm interested in but I won't buy unless I know I can root them.



well since the No.1 P7 i brought is advised as "unrootable" i will try this link... and if not working then same way as rooting a UMI X2 or X1S 

i suspect people who have rooting problem is because they got a MT6577 or worse and try rooting tools for MT6589 (tho Shuame tools support all MTK SOC ... weird...)

edit but i will download it from the original post on XDA not the link you posted 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276&page=81


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 24, 2013)

Please tell me you guys have seen this 
http://www.trigonesoft.com/
I missed using lcd sir real on my g15 for system monitoring 
Now I don't.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Please tell me you guys have seen this
> http://www.trigonesoft.com/
> I missed using lcd sir real on my g15 for system monitoring
> Now I don't.
> ...



i looked for something like this a few weeks back and didnt find anything good. will try.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Please tell me you guys have seen this
> http://www.trigonesoft.com/
> I missed using lcd sir real on my g15 for system monitoring
> Now I don't.
> ...



i use it on my nexus 7 pretty usefull


----------



## Irony (Aug 27, 2013)

Im getting a nexus 4 soon, im so happy, haha


----------



## caleb (Aug 29, 2013)

Google is starting to play on my nerves.I think since last maps update they changed how the location policy works (or I just noticed it). 
Now I need to agree for all google services to know my location, you cant just allow maps to it but all services. Its annoying as it uses plenty of battery life.


----------



## Irony (Aug 29, 2013)

Nexus 4 from google is $100 bucks off starting yesterday, don't know how long the sale is but thats a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 29, 2013)

caleb said:


> Google is starting to play on my nerves.I think since last maps update they changed how the location policy works (or I just noticed it).
> Now I need to agree for all google services to know my location, you cant just allow maps to it but all services. Its annoying as it uses plenty of battery life.



so that's why I've been going from a solid 12 hours of battery life to 7


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2013)

The 40" screen looks down on the 10" tablet and says I am a giant compared to you, and says what is the point have having a small screen? 
The 10" tablet looks down to the 7" tablet and says I have bigger fonts than you and I am not the smallest so what is the point you are here then?
The 7" tablet looks down to the 5" smartphone and says I am just about big enough with the fonts and you are a waste of space as you are just too small!
The 5" tablet looks down to the 1" basic phone and says there is no point in having you as you are just too tiny and un-smart!
The 1" basic phone says to all of them, I know my place and I look up to all of you but let see who is most frugal with battery power when all you want is to make calls!


----------



## Irony (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol. My dumbphone can last about a month on standby. My lg l3 smarthpone can last about 3 days on standby lol. I got it from a friend cuz she dropped it in a mop bucket and it didnt work anymore; I fixed it for $12 with a new digitizer from china. For 12 bucks I'm happy haha


----------



## Triprift (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Android 4.4 KitKat. So much for Key Lime Pie.

http://www.kitkat.com/#/home


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2013)

Triprift said:


> Hello Android 4.4 KitKat. So much for Key Lime Pie.
> 
> http://www.kitkat.com/#/home



what. the. fuck. is. that.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 4, 2013)

Hilarious is what it is. Great marketing too.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2013)

scroll through with mouse wheel for the full effect


----------



## Irony (Sep 4, 2013)

Triprift said:


> Hello Android 4.4 KitKat. So much for Key Lime Pie.
> 
> http://www.kitkat.com/#/home



Haha that's awesome. I love kitkat now; I really want to eat one now...

Also, I just got a nexus 4! I'm so happy. Its beautiful....

I've had it less than 48 hours and I already rooted it haha


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 4, 2013)

Triprift said:


> Hello Android 4.4 KitKat. So much for Key Lime Pie.
> 
> http://www.kitkat.com/#/home



Android chief Sundar Pichai announced Tuesday via Twitter and Google Plus that Android had hit 1 billion activations and also added a little treat. The next version of the operating system -- Android 4.4 -- won't be named Key Lime Pie, as rumored, it will be called or codenamed Kit Kat. And don't worry, that's a fully licensed name and partnership too. 

 Google has worked with Nestle and Hershey, the makers of the chocolatey and crunchy candy bar, to go even further. Nestle will make a number of Android-themed Kit Kat bars. They even made this website to promote it. 

 According to the company, more than 50 million specially branded chocolate bars will be available in 19 markets, including the U.S, U.K, Canada and the Middle East. When you buy the bar, you will be able to enter to win Google prizes, including  the Nexus 7 tablet. According to Nestle's press release, they will also make a limited number of robot-shaped bars. Just like a real-life Willy Wonka. 

 Nestle did not immediately respond to ABC News' questions about the limited edition bars. 

 Google has also erected a Kit Kat statue in the shape of the Android robot in front of its Android headquarters in Mountain View, Calif. to join the other Android statues. Google has named each of its Android versions in alphabetical order after desserts, starting with Cupcake, Donut, Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Honeycomb, Ice Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean and now Kit Kat. 

Google's Nexus 7 Is Faster, Thinner, But More Expensive


 Google has launched a website about Kit Kat -- the software, not the candy -- though it doesn't reveal much beyond the fact that its goal with the next version of the software is to "make an amazing Android experience available for everyone." 

 Google's Pichai did not reveal anything specific either in his social media updates, but it's a good bet that he thinks that whatever is coming is pretty sweet.



http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/android-44-kit-kat-google-teams-nestle-version/story?id=20146239


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2013)

They also potentially leaked the Nexus 5 in the video featuring the new statue:

http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4691652/did-google-just-leak-the-nexus-5-kitkat-video


----------



## Irony (Sep 4, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> They also potentially leaked the Nexus 5 in the video featuring the new statue:
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4691652/did-google-just-leak-the-nexus-5-kitkat-video



The Other employee has a nexus 4. In comparison the 5 looks like it might have a 5" screen its bigger.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 4, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> ....Sundar Pichai...



All I could think of was "Pikachu what?


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 8, 2013)

* Banned ‘Throw Your Phone’ Game Knows if You’re Cheating   *

Like many successful smartphone games, the goal of Send Me to Heaven is easily communicated. Unlike other games, the goal is to throw your phone as high as you can, then catch it.

It’s available on Android, but not the App Store. Apple determined the game was “encouraging behavior that could result in damage to the user’s device,” and thus did cast Send Me to Heaven out of its walled garden paradise. App creator Petr Svarovsky told WIRED that he was disappointed by the ban. The 50-year-old from Prague said he had hoped to have people shatter as many iPhones as possible. 

“The original idea was to have very expensive gadgets, which people in certain societies buy just to show off, and to get them to throw it,” he said via Skype. 

He has not been without some success, however. Send Me to Heaven has been causing ample destruction for reckless Android users, who have been leaving negative reviews on the Google Play store. 

“I have broken my S4,” one reviewer wrote. “I think they took the fun out of the game right before I failed to catch my phone. Fuuuuuuuuuuu.”

“Already got a good ding on the corner of my RAZR from it,” wrote another. “BAHAHAHAHA!”
Such are the hazards of playing Send Me to Heaven. And if you’re thinking of cheating the leaderboards to impress your friends with your willingness to chuck your phone, don’t bother. To determine the height to which you’ve flung your phone, the game detects the time that the phone is in zero gravity. 

“When the phone leaves your hand,” Svarovsky said, “it starts to climb, and it is already in zero gravity. When it hits your hand again, it is sensing gravity again.”

Svarovsky takes the time that the phone was in zero gravity, divides it by two, and inserts it into a free-fall formula. It’s surprisingly precise on most phones, he says, although some models of Android phones work better than others.

“Sometimes they have accelerometers mounted out of the center, so when they rotate, they give a strange number,” he says. 

The method Svarovsky uses to calculate the height means Send Me to Heaven won’t work with extreme stunts, like hurling it from a cliff or take it skydiving. Any time your phone falls further than it rose, the app returns an error.

The leaderboards for Send Me to Heaven show some players have managed to get their phones as high as 40 meters (131 feet). Svarovsky did a little investigating to learn how that impressive score was achieved and discovered some players are using slingshots. 

Svarovsky first tested the game on attendees of a music festival in Oslo, and it was a hit. In fact, just the concept was enough to get some thrill-seekers trying it out: Without even bothering to download the app first, he says, people began throwing their own phones as high as they could, often failing to catch them. 

Although Send Me to Heaven might not catch on with anyone who doesn’t have $500 to blow on a new phone every time they lose, there’s definitely a takeaway from a game design standpoint. With most videogames, Svarovsky observes, all the fun happens behind the screen. Not so with Send Me to Heaven.

“You know,” he says, “it’s possible to take the fun outside of the box.” 

Or destroy the box entirely.


http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/09/send-me-to-heaven-app/?mbid=social11655704


----------



## Irony (Sep 8, 2013)

Haha, thats the most awesome thing I've read all day; I love that guy. Favorite line: "The 50-year-old from Prague said he had hoped to have people shatter as many iPhones as possible. "


Edit. I have terrible service at my house, and I was wondering if there are any wifi calling apps that work to send and receive calls and texts?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2013)

I was messing around with my GNex last night and pulled up CPU-z (forgot I had it on there).  I noticed that CPU load is between 30-50% constantly.  Is that normal?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> * Banned ‘Throw Your Phone’ Game Knows if You’re Cheating   *
> 
> Like many successful smartphone games, the goal of Send Me to Heaven is easily communicated. Unlike other games, the goal is to throw your phone as high as you can, then catch it.
> 
> ...



Only a sling shot??? How about one of these?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got a Samsung Galaxy nexus!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 17, 2013)

So my mother won a contest for a free Galaxy tablet! I guess I'm going to have one of those to play with soon c:


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 19, 2013)

So guys, I'm going back to the Android camp.  Decided against getting another iPhone, because the only free one my network provides is the 4S and if I got that I'd be complaining about how slow it was in a years time just like I did with the 3GS.  I was originally planning to get a Nokia Lumia 920, as I loved the old Windows Mobile and wanted to give their new OS a shot.  But upon further reflection, I discovered that for less money per month I could get a vastly superior Android phone (the Huawei Ascend P2).  I'd kinda been looking for an excuse not to go for the Lumia, because I was unsure of the ecosystem's maturity or ability to prosper, and finding the quad-core P2 gave me that excuse.  Why would I pay more for a phone that was inferior and had vastly less apps available for it?

Anyways, here's the specs of the P2.  I actually quite like the Emotion UI Huawei slaps onto their phones, as I never liked the app drawer because I prefer to catagorise my apps rather than have them in alpabetical order.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> So guys, I'm going back to the Android camp.  Decided against getting another iPhone, because the only free one my network provides is the 4S and if I got that I'd be complaining about how slow it was in a years time just like I did with the 3GS.  I was originally planning to get a Nokia Lumia 920, as I loved the old Windows Mobile and wanted to give their new OS a shot.  But upon further reflection, I discovered that for less money per month I could get a vastly superior Android phone (the Huawei Ascend P2).  I'd kinda been looking for an excuse not to go for the Lumia, because I was unsure of the ecosystem's maturity or ability to prosper, and finding the quad-core P2 gave me that excuse.  Why would I pay more for a phone that was inferior and had vastly less apps available for it?
> 
> Anyways, here's the specs of the P2.  I actually quite like the Emotion UI Huawei slaps onto their phones, as I never liked the app drawer because I prefer to catagorise my apps rather than have them in alpabetical order.




only dual band 3G? around here i'd never touch anything not quad band.

no SD card seems to be its only flaw.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm used to living within the constraints of my 8GB iPhone 3GS, so I don't think I'm going to have a problem.  I don't put music on my phone, nor videos.  It's only apps, and the kind of apps I use are pretty small filesize-wise.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2013)

Any Razr owners out there, I tested Boot Menu Manager for my bootstrap and have to say it sucks and is quite complicated so I went back to safe strap 3.11 for custom flashes.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking forward to the next few weeks, when Cyanogen says he'll have an automated install for the mods   all hail capitalism?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 19, 2013)

They're planning on being their own OS and hoping to be #3 in market share behind Android and iOS.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> I'm used to living within the constraints of my 8GB iPhone 3GS, so I don't think I'm going to have a problem.  I don't put music on my phone, nor videos.  It's only apps, and the kind of apps I use are pretty small filesize-wise.



then i think you'll do just fine 


are those two 3G bands (or the 4G i guess) supported by your ISP? i know a lot of people around here who get a phone missing one needed frequency (say, they get the short range, high speed one in-city, but have zero signal at all on the outer fringes)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> They're planning on being their own OS and hoping to be #3 in market share behind Android and iOS.



and i really, REALLY look forward to it


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> are those two 3G bands (or the 4G i guess) supported by your ISP? i know a lot of people around here who get a phone missing one needed frequency (say, they get the short range, high speed one in-city, but have zero signal at all on the outer fringes)



My carrier only operates on the 2100MHz band.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> My carrier only operates on the 2100MHz band.



damn, so only short range stuff? the lower frequencies are always less congested around here, and tend to work better.


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 20, 2013)

I know it's not fresh, but I love this so much

[yt]yiQX-_Y0gms[/yt]


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 20, 2013)

The coverage really is terrible.  I'm lucky in that my house is in a good area, but if I go to the next town over and walk into a store, I lose signal.  When they upgrade to LTE in october, they'll offer 900MHz and 1800MHz as well, so I should see a boost in coverage/signal strength.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 20, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> So guys, I'm going back to the Android camp.  Decided against getting another iPhone, because the only free one my network provides is the 4S and if I got that I'd be complaining about how slow it was in a years time just like I did with the 3GS.  I was originally planning to get a Nokia Lumia 920, as I loved the old Windows Mobile and wanted to give their new OS a shot.  But upon further reflection, I discovered that for less money per month I could get a vastly superior Android phone (the Huawei Ascend P2).  I'd kinda been looking for an excuse not to go for the Lumia, because I was unsure of the ecosystem's maturity or ability to prosper, and finding the quad-core P2 gave me that excuse.  Why would I pay more for a phone that was inferior and had vastly less apps available for it?
> 
> Anyways, here's the specs of the P2.  I actually quite like the Emotion UI Huawei slaps onto their phones, as I never liked the app drawer because I prefer to catagorise my apps rather than have them in alpabetical order.



back on android too just tried picking a a lumia yesterday but windows phone is just too restrictive man, not to mention if you want google anything on your phone its not going to happen right now because google keeps blocking services.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> They're planning on being their own OS and hoping to be #3 in market share behind Android and iOS.



Since they are becoming more corporate are they going to be able to support every device?  Let's say since I own an OG Droid1 you think they will offer support for my device for their latest software? I wonder if Google can do anything about this, legally. Speaking of which; does this mean Apple will sue CM for patent infringement?


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 21, 2013)

anyone waiting for BBM this moment?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> anyone waiting for BBM this moment?



nope. facebook messenger works well for me.


BBM might be useful for business purposes, but facebook messenger works great for free texting.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 21, 2013)

why its called google android? Is it just android?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> why its called google android? Is it just android?



google made android. why is it called an apple iphone?


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> nope. facebook messenger works well for me.
> 
> 
> BBM might be useful for business purposes, but facebook messenger works great for free texting.



he2 in my country bbm just for chat, just some use it for business.
for me i dont think i would move to bbm, now i run whatsapp and it works well (maybe adding some emoticon will get it better)
just wanna try the taste of bbm
but so far theres no sign of it, shame for blackberry who announced the time


----------



## Triprift (Sep 22, 2013)

I woudn't mind trying it too but it looks like we have abit of a wait. :/

http://www.androidcentral.com/global-rollout-bbm-android-hold


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 25, 2013)

Now I'm considering the HTC One as it's only a little bit more per month and was voted by Tech Radar as the best phone they've ever reviewed.  1080p screen and 2GB RAM, vs 720p and 1GB on the Huawei.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 25, 2013)

I highly recommend the htc brand. I've dealt with samsung, motorola, and htc for android phones and htc is the top. I have an evo lte which is similar but not as good as the one. Do it.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 26, 2013)

False alarm.  Turns out the price I thought I'd be paying (£36 pm) was the "new customer" price.  Loyal customers have to pay £39 per month instead.  I went with the Huawei as it was still only £26.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 26, 2013)

which huawei did you pick up


----------



## Frick (Sep 26, 2013)

The last couple of days my phone has been draining the battery real quick. The culprit was the app for swedish ebay, which for some reason used a whole lot of CPU time, and it seems it made use of the mobile connection when the phone was in sleep so WiFi was not on. No data was moved really, it just used power.

Dunno what happened there.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2013)

i got an S3 yesterday (i9305, quad core 1.5GHz, 2GB ram, LTE)


today i get an S4 (i9505, quad core 1.9GHz, LTE, 2GB ram)


i'm so fucking excited, about to leave and get it (traded iphones i repaired for them)


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i got an S3 yesterday (i9305, quad core 1.5GHz, 2GB ram, LTE)
> 
> 
> today i get an S4 (i9505, quad core 1.9GHz, LTE, 2GB ram)
> ...



Because my girlfriend's in a plan and I'm just 'cheap' with a prepaid sim, I always have her S4 as my hotspot for my S3 here at work.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 26, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> False alarm.  Turns out the price I thought I'd be paying (£36 pm) was the "new customer" price.  Loyal customers have to pay £39 per month instead.  I went with the Huawei as it was still only £26.



Pity the Htc One is an awesome phone. Had mine now for about 4 month and it's easily the best handset i have ever had.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Triprift said:


> Pity the Htc One is an awesome phone. Had mine now for about 4 month and it's easily the best handset i have ever had.



nice but i dont like lack of micro sd support and non removable battery


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2013)

s4 is fucking sweet. i cant even tell its 1080p, cause the 720p on the s3 looks the same to me.


one fun fact: get 80 facebook messages while phone is off, turn phone on. that 'bleep' noise becomes a dubstep song.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 26, 2013)

One day I'll get a flagship phone.  But, alas, it is not this day.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> One day I'll get a flagship phone.  But, alas, it is not this day.



buy them when they're a gen old. galaxy S3 4G models are ~$400 new here now, vs 600-800 for the S4.

i buy them a gen old, use them, wait til i have two of them and then trade them in for a newer one


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cabooze.buzzoff&hl=en


do not disturb app is awesome on android, matches up with the iphone equivalent (the samsung 'blocking mode' feature doesnt work on facebook messenger, whatsapp, or many other 3rd party programs making it suck. you CAN whitelist certain people to call when its on)


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 27, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> One day I'll get a flagship phone.  But, alas, it is not this day.



I just got a decent phone... a Gnex and it's been a lot better then the ZTE POS I used to have that didn't have a working mic (had to use a BT headset for months) and it also barely retained signal)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2013)

modded my galaxy S4

rooted
CWM installed
unused CPU cores turn off on all governors (forced hotplugging)
CPU locked to 400MHz max when screen is off
global 75mv undervolt on all CPU frequency steps


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 1, 2013)

testing some voice typing with my g that and it seems to be doing an okay job on some posts


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bought for around $18.50...

Worth it? For my Galaxy S3.


----------



## Irony (Oct 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> modded my galaxy S4
> 
> rooted
> CWM installed
> ...



Did you have to flash a different kernel for the undervolting?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> Did you have to flash a different kernel for the undervolting?



yes i did.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297379


^ this one is awesome, comes with an app called Ktweaker to let you control all the settings.


----------



## Irony (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool. I assume that one is gs4 specific? I need to do something about the battery life on my nexus 4


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> Cool. I assume that one is gs4 specific? I need to do something about the battery life on my nexus 4



yes, they're always device specific. the XDA forums are a great place to start - also grab 'wake lock detector' off google play, helps you find out whats waking up the cpu from idle (and causing all your battery drain)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2013)

well yall i finally upgraded- Galaxy S4 with an Otterbox case, the Galaxy S Captivate got wet in a rainstorm and shorted out the antenna for 3G use


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 2, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/rYqARJU.jpg
> 
> Bought for around $18.50...
> 
> Worth it? For my Galaxy S3.



yeah thats nice memory card i use it too and its pretty good when you transfer large files


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 2, 2013)

using a stock android, non rooted, non flashed Xperia ZL
a very nice phone, good screen, good battery life, nice camera, and very compact.

im giving it a 64GB microSD ultra, and no lags at all


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> well yall i finally upgraded- Galaxy S4 with an Otterbox case, the Galaxy S Captivate got wet in a rainstorm and shorted out the antenna for 3G use



which model? i've got the I9505


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone looking seriously at the new Fire? Apparently, the fiancee insists I'm getting that or the Nexus 7 2. I remember reading horror stories about crap all over the original Fire from Amazon, but specs show it to be a bit better than the Nexus. I really prefer the Nexus, but don't want to short change myself if there's a serious difference...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2013)

anyone else do file transfers over wifi? i use ES file explorer to copy shows to the SD card (and then watch them) but seem capped at 5MB/s with wifi N on 2.4GHz and 5.5MB/s on 5GHz - i feel it should be faster (s3 and S4 respectively)


anyone else do the same, got any ideas on how to speed it up?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2013)

I've used it, but not noticed a cap... will check it out later today, if I can.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Nearly all Android OEMs found to cheatin benchmarks*








Yesterday, along with the first wave of Galaxy Note 3 reviews, it was revealed that Samsung
once again had optimized their new smartphone for Android benchmarks. Through forcing the
device's CPU to run at its maximum clock speed of 2.3 GHz in benchmarks, it scored 20% better
than if the CPU was allowed to power gait cores like normal.

AnandTech dug deeper into the issue, testing a number of Android devices to see if OEMs other
than Samsung were guilty of optimizing their smartphones for benchmarks. Asus, HTC and LG
were caught boosting CPU speeds of their Qualcomm-based devices in a selection of
benchmarks, while Samsung was the most aggressive. Out of the seven benchmarks
checked, the Note 3 was optimized for six, while Samsung's Intel Atom-based Galaxy Tab 3 10.1
and the Exynos-based Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014) were also found guilty.

Motorola, alongside Google's Nexus devices and Nvidia's Shield, were found not to optimize the
CPU for benchmarks. This isn't overly surprising, because the cheating code isn't part of vanilla
Android or AOSP, which is essentially what is included on these devices.

The whole process of optimizing CPU clock speeds for running benchmarks is a phenomenal
waste of engineering time and money, as in the end it has no real-world effect on performance.
It's only making the devices look marginally better in reviews, and now that the media has
exposed the trickery of OEMs, it's doubtful whether the effort is worth the negative attention.
Needless to say we'll be looking out for any benchmark cheaters in our upcoming smartphone
reviews, making note of where benchmarks may be affected.

http://www.techspot.com/news/54212-nearly-all-android-oems-found-to-cheat-in-benchmarks.html


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2013)

custom roms/kernels give you teh ability to disable this crap as well - they also boost the clocks whenever you touch the screen, to make it feel more responsive in games.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 3, 2013)

Sign me up! Motorola Atrix HD unlocked bootloader running CWM 3.0.3.2, ROM is HoloBlurX PurePerformance Edition. That's likely to change at any time tho... I'm a flashaholic lol. I've run CM, AOSPA, AOKP, AOSP, Several smaller designer Roms, and Miui. I'm also trying to learn how to port Miui, as the current release isn't stable enough for my liking. Also with RAZR MAXX battery mod. 

Previous phones: Atrix 4g rooted (Wifi went out the day after warranty was up  )
Atrix 2 rooted, quasi-unlocked with bootstrapper. (broken screen, fixed, broken screen again  )
(Can you tell I like Atrix? lol)
Samsung Galaxy Infuse rooted, unlocked running CM10.1. (Broken screen)

Apps I recommend: 
Autostarts. Everyone should have autostarts. Task killers waste more battery than they save in the more current Android builds. 

Battery Widget Reborn
Better Battery Stats Xda Edition
Google Currents - E-magazine reader
Handcent SMS - Best texting app bar none.
Mr Number - automatically blocks spam numbers and blocks custom numbers as well.
Rom Toolbox Pro- for those of you wish rooted/ unlocked devices
SuperSU 
Xposed installer - for those who are rooted but don't run a custom rom, allows some of the customization options that wouldn't otherwise be possible. Can download and install modules that provide such tweaks such as: 

Portal- gives a floating notification functionality like AOSPA's "Halo." 
Xblast Tools - UI tweaks like notification bar recolor. 
Gravity Box - More UI tweaks, some the same as Xblast so make sure if you use both you don't use the same tweaks in both.


Also: 
SMS backup and restore- does what it says. Easy. 
SGS touchscreen booster - sounds like snake oil but I swear it works to make your touchscreen more responsive. Works on most phones, not just galaxy. 
Zedge- download just about any ringtone you can think of.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Android 4.4 screenshots surface, show off new camera UI*





Google unveiled its latest Android build, version 4.4 KitKat exactly one month ago, and today we have some screenshots of exactly what's been updated.
As with the other incremental updates since version 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, the updates of the latest build are almost exclusively under the hood. Nevertheless, some of the latest inclusions are more noticeable, like the updated camera interface.
The leaked images are likely a bit dated - or Google simply hasn't gotten around to changing the build name - as there are several mentions of Key Lime Pie rather than KitKat.
In the Settings menu, you'll find new integration for a Printing and Payments system, which brings wireless NFC payment to the main Android architecture, rather than relying on third party apps. Looks like the same will be done with printer support. Then comes Miracast, which will let you screencast your device to a supported TV

http://www.gsmarena.com/android_44_screenshots_surface_show_off_new_camera_ui-news-6898.php


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2013)

really looking forward to the NFC payments, cause google wallet isnt available in aus


----------



## DOM (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay going to ask here before I start a new thread see if anyone can help have a samsung gs4 and been having trouble with the wifi dropping and reconnecting all the time... didn't have this issue when I first got it and my wife hasn't had this problem so is it the phone or router?

Also already had the sd card damage error XD

was on a older buffalo router then tried   linksys e1200 same issue even tried updating the firmware with no success


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2013)

DOM said:


> Okay going to ask here before I start a new thread see if anyone can help have a samsung gs4 and been having trouble with the wifi dropping and reconnecting all the time... didn't have this issue when I first got it and my wife hasn't had this problem so is it the phone or router?
> 
> Also already had the sd card damage error XD
> 
> was on a older buffalo router then tried   linksys e1200 same issue even tried updating the firmware with no success



got the S4, no trouble like that.

had to reset the router at work tonight cause it wouldnt let me connect, but i think thats the router being glitchy.


if you have a d-link router you need a firmware update, dlink really suck with the latest samsung stuff.


----------



## DOM (Oct 8, 2013)

No dlink here thats why idk what's up since wife phone works its also a s4 maybe it's being racist cuz mines black and hers is the white one lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2013)

DOM said:


> No dlink here thats why idk what's up since wife phone works its also a s4 maybe it's being racist cuz mines black and hers is the white one lol



make it forget the network, reboot phone, reboot router, reconnect.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 8, 2013)

DOM said:


> No dlink here thats why idk what's up since wife phone works its also a s4 maybe it's being racist cuz mines black and hers is the white one lol



always playing the race card.....


----------



## DOM (Oct 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> make it forget the network, reboot phone, reboot router, reconnect.


It worked for like the 30mins then left my house then came back and started acting up again


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2013)

DOM said:


> Okay going to ask here before I start a new thread see if anyone can help have a samsung gs4 and been having trouble with the wifi dropping and reconnecting all the time... didn't have this issue when I first got it and my wife hasn't had this problem so is it the phone or router?
> 
> Also already had the sd card damage error XD
> 
> was on a older buffalo router then tried   linksys e1200 same issue even tried updating the firmware with no success



I think it's the router.  I have a GNex and a Linksys E2000.  Currently I am having the same trouble, where I turn on the phone, wifi drops, reconnects a minite later.  I am also having issues with the rooted HP touchpad and my daughter was having trouble with her iPod Touch last night, too.  I unplugged the router for about an hour and plugged it back in, and it's seemed better so far.  However, I brought home an Asus RT-N66U to play with, and I think I might pick one up for permanent use.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know if it counts but I got a (cheap) tablet on clearance mainly for video streaming (netflix, crunchyroll, youtube, etc) and my Humble Bundle android games.

It has an Allwinner A10 (single core A8 1Ghz, Mali 400 + CedarX co-processor) 512MB of RAM and 4GB NAND onboard. Screen is 9" 800x432.






What I liked about it was the 16:9 screen, perfect for widescreen videos, no black bars. The other 9 inchers were more square than this (ipad form factor). Not exactly a performer but it runs every game I tried with no slowdown and videos look fine. For $85 I can't complain (much)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2013)

my tab 2.0's battery life undervolted and OC'd:







going to set wifi to turn off when screen is off, and see how long it can go.


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I think it's the router.  I have a GNex and a Linksys E2000.  Currently I am having the same trouble, where I turn on the phone, wifi drops, reconnects a minite later.  I am also having issues with the rooted HP touchpad and my daughter was having trouble with her iPod Touch last night, too.  I unplugged the router for about an hour and plugged it back in, and it's seemed better so far.  However, I brought home an Asus RT-N66U to play with, and I think I might pick one up for permanent use.


mine keeps on doing it like every 10sec and sometimes last for a few mins but it does it on two different routers e1200 and a buffalo 

but like I have said on my other post my wife's s4 doesn't have this problem. 

On both routers and idk about spending 150 on a router my old buffalo has been working fine for a long time the e1200 was my moms but since she has at&t she got one of there's

I googled and only thing is with dlink and I didnt have this issue the first few months I had it first it was the 4g lte dl would stop working had to restart to get it to work then sd card came up damaged after a restart and now the wifi 

also guy at sprint store said it wasn't the phone XD 

well might call samsclub with there insurance I get upto 3 new phone's a yr with no deductible


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 9, 2013)

Mussels said:


> my tab 2.0's battery life undervolted and OC'd:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131008/Capture182.jpg
> 
> ...



The fact that you SEE 12% already means your battery is calibrated better than most others


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321179542199


^ just bought that. should arrive around my birthday.


S4 GLOW MUTHAPHONERS


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 9, 2013)

Suh-weeeet  Love anything that glows in the dark   Looking for a good glow in the dark collar for the new kitten last night   Wonder if they make anything like it for the Rezound.....


----------



## Irony (Oct 10, 2013)

Thats pretty cool. I kinda want one now, lol. Can't find it for my nexus 4 tho


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2013)

DOM said:


> mine keeps on doing it like every 10sec and sometimes last for a few mins but it does it on two different routers e1200 and a buffalo
> 
> but like I have said on my other post my wife's s4 doesn't have this problem.
> 
> ...



Do you have both routers at the same location?  Until recently, I had an Asus N66U(/) set up as a secondary access point so I could get a better wifi signal downstairs.  I disconnected it the other day while setting up a different router for work (at home) and I had some issues getting back online with it on.  I unplugged it and haven't had any trouble since (knock on wood), so it makes me wonder if it was being too aggressive at hopping access points trying to get a better signal.


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Do you have both routers at the same location?  Until recently, I had an Asus N66U(/) set up as a secondary access point so I could get a better wifi signal downstairs.  I disconnected it the other day while setting up a different router for work (at home) and I had some issues getting back online with it on.  I unplugged it and haven't had any trouble since (knock on wood), so it makes me wonder if it was being too aggressive at hopping access points trying to get a better signal.


There in the same room I just tried one at a time and see if it's still going to keep dropping it and it did this thursday took the kids to mcd for there happy meals and same thing happens dropped and reconnected  after like 15secs


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know then.  For me it only seems to be at home, not at work or anywhere else.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2013)

*The upcoming Android 4.4 KitKat and Nexus 5 appear in live photos*

Android 4.4 KitKat and LG Nexus 5 appeared yet again before hitting officialdom. Android’s next major release got caught running on the upcoming Nexus smartphone in live photos.







The leaked images allow us to catch a glimpse of the Android 4.4 KitKat settings menu, which reveals some new features coming our way. They include a "tap & pay" option, as well as new location settings menu which offers high accuracy, battery saving, and device sensors modes. The high accuracy mode is said to use a combination of GPS, Wi-Fi, and mobile networks, while the other two rely on GPS or mobile networks alone.

Furthermore, the images also give us a look at the UI of Android 4.4. In line with previous reports, the status bar is transparent and with white icons.






There's also a camera shortcut placed in the lower right corner of the lockscreen – much like on iOS 7. The ability to access the camera via a swipe gesture is also available.

The homescreen has a few new icons, including Google Photos, which comes to replaceme the Gallery app. A rearranged, transparent app drawer grid which lacks direct access to widgets is also present. A couple of new wallpapers are also coming with the next Android release.

Android 4.4 KitKat and the Nexus 5 availability is expected to be officially detailed before the end of this month.

http://www.gsmarena.com/the_upcomin...d_nexus_5_appear_in_live_photos-news-6967.php


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2013)

the 'tap and pay' stuff gets me moist, NEED that working here in aus.


also two apps i cant live without:

1. 'silent time' - same as do not disturb on IOS. unlike the others, you dont need to pay for it to work.

2. 'full!screen' - hides the 'soft' buttons on my tab 2.0 giving me the extra screen res back. amazing how android just auto adjusts to a larger screen size instantly. gives about 1-2 extra lines of text depending on what you're looking at.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2013)

wheres "messaging"? they move it somewhere?


----------



## Irony (Oct 13, 2013)

I wonder if it will come to Nexus 4. And where's the phone and messaging? I dont see the bar at the bottom that normally holds those


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2013)

Irony said:


> I wonder if it will come to Nexus 4. And where's the phone and messaging? I dont see the bar at the bottom that normally holds those



 because thats the tablet UI, not the phone UI,


----------



## Irony (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh. that makes sense


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2013)

Irony said:


> Oh. that makes sense









looks like once you're in a menu it swaps to tablet UI, back to the launcher and those buttons appear. static screenshots just dont really show that.


it looks odd to me because my galaxy's have physical buttons, so its done different on the nexus.


----------



## Irony (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks alot like my nexus 4, except the app icons look like they're slightly bigger; and the phone itself must be a good bit bigger. Or that person has tiny hands, lol


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody have a Moto x or note 3? I'm possibly looking at the moto x and mote 3 for the sister!? 
Motox $25-$99
NOTE 3 $209


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Android 4.3 firmware for Galaxy S4 now available for download*





A leaked road map revealed that the Samsung Galaxy S4 will be getting the latest Android 4.3 Jelly Bean upgrade this month and now, a test firmware for the fourth-generation Galaxy S smartphone has been leaked.

The leaked firmware is very close to the final build, which means that there will be no additional features included in the Android 4.3 OS for Galaxy S4. According to SamMobile, the upcoming software upgrade for Samsung's flagship smartphone will be mostly identical to this ROM, expect for a few bug fixes and minor enhancements.

Samsung is expected to roll out the official Android 4.3 upgrade for its Galaxy S4 smartphone in a week or two. However, there is no official word on that at the moment.

The folks at SamMobile have already done a video preview of the Android 4.3 ROM running on the Galaxy S4 smartphone

If you are in hurry and don't feel like waiting for the official Android 4.3 Jelly Bean update, then head to the source link to grab the leaked test firmware. However, please continue with the flashing instructions only if you are sure about what you are up to.

http://www.gsmarena.com/android_43_test_firmware_for_samsung_galaxy_s4_surfaces-news-6972.php


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2013)

but i want 4.4 not 4.3 


hell i dont even know whats different between 4.12, 4.2.2 and 4.3


----------



## Irony (Oct 14, 2013)

Idk I had 4.2 and then 4.3 there isn't really anything major didn't break anything either. Help ed battery life some I think . not really even sure about that lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 15, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Anybody have a Moto x or note 3? I'm possibly looking at the moto x and mote 3 for the sister!?
> Motox $25-$99
> NOTE 3 $209



I have a Moto X and I have to say this is the true successor to the Galaxy Nexus for Verizon customers. It's nearly stock android, not gigantic, and is a phone that does all I need it to and thankfully doesn't come with anything that I don't need that ends up getting in the way.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like I have the option to get a new phone 11/1.  My GNex will probably be going to my daughter (her first smartphone), so that means I need to figure out what to get.

Samsung GS4
Moto X
Droid Maxx
Nexus 5

Which one is better and why?

EDIT: I guess I should add what's important for me.  I like a big screen (I'm old  ), I want something that's very responsive, and I wish the pics on my GNex were better.  I don't want to have it replace my regular camera, but I want something that takes great quick pics with less blur and lighting issues.  I'm not going to play a lot of games on it (currently only have Sudoku, solitaire, Jetpack Joyride, etc.), but will use it constantly for checking email, texting and browsing.  Battery life is an issue for me, as I can't charge it for hours and hours during the day.  I love that my GNex only takes 1-1-5 hours to charge, but even with the extended battery (2100mAh) I only get about a day or so.  I would love something that I could charge every other day.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2013)

If you're super used to stock android, Moto X or Nexus 5. If you want really good battery life, Droid MAXX, if you like the cool Samsung features and a phone that is STUPIDLY fast with a great 1080P screen, GS4.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 20, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> If you're super used to stock android, Moto X or Nexus 5. If you want really good battery life, Droid MAXX, if you like the cool Samsung features and a phone that is STUPIDLY fast with a great 1080P screen, GS4.



I got the moto X, bet phone I have ever had. This phone rocks and highly recommend it. Love the stock Android.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2013)

I edited my post above with some things I'm looking for.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I edited my post above with some things I'm looking for.



The moto x is very fast has the andreno 320 gpu . is dual core 1.7ghz. I only play words with friends. Play s video s great for me the battery life is great just had 1 day and 16hors down to 13%. Never uses more than 750mb of ram. I believe you can make text size bigger also has Motorola assist which helps you with anything even has a feature to call or live chat with a aisstant . my sister thinks it's camera is better than her note 3's (I haven't compared).
Screen is 4.7" now with this phone is very small because its almost all a screen very small bezel so it can feel tiny.

Hope this make some sense I'm out eating.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2013)

With what you're looking for, I might recommend the Maxx or a Galaxy S4 with a battery case. The Moto X's battery is decently good, but I'm also leaving a lot of the Moto X's new features which take a bit of a toll on battery.

One thing to keep in mind is that I ran my Galaxy S4 in Power Saver mode, and it was still blisteringly fast, and only a tap away to unlock full power. Battery life was actually quite good compared to my Galaxy Nexus (but original battery) with heavy 4G use about 2hrs a day. 

I will say currently the Moto X's camera is pretty crappy (even compared to my Galaxy Nexus). They released a software update for it, but only T Mobile has it thus far so I can't speak to those improvements. The Galaxy S4 takes much better pictures than the Galaxy Nexus, and I would consider it a decent replacement for a point and shoot (minus the zoom).


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2013)

I just spent an hour or so looking through some reviews on these.  Sounds like SenseUI is going to be a pain for me.  Leaning toward the Maxx at the moment...


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2013)

You mean TouchWiz? Sense UI is from HTC.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> You mean TouchWiz? Sense UI is from HTC.



Yep, that's it... lulz


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2013)

You won't go wrong with the S4. My girlfriend loves it (and I want it too LOL - I have an S3 atm) and the camera is a decent replacement for those times when she doesn't have her Canon 60D in hand.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2013)

S4. 4.3 improves a few things even more, and battery life is not bad if you disable a few of the useless samsung extras (smart stay, smart pause, etc)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 21, 2013)

maybe an LG G2 or Nexus 5?  Specs look decent, too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't buy the G2's back buttons. Nexus 5 would be nice, but it will never work on Verizon.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 21, 2013)

welp guess theres not going to be any more updates for the S3. Haven't gotten any since 4.2.1


----------



## Zen_ (Oct 21, 2013)

I got the ZTE Majesty for Straight Talk about a week ago and really like it so far. Specs are not off the charts, 1.2 GHz Qualcomm dual core, 786MB RAM, 4GB internal memory + 4GB pre-installed SD, 4.3" 854x480 screen, JB 4.1.2...but it runs the completely stock OS with Nova launcher very smoothly. I've used quite a few of the lower end China specials, and this is the first device that doesn't have at least one glaring deficiency or annoying problem.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> welp guess theres not going to be any more updates for the S3. Haven't gotten any since 4.2.1



unofficial updates will always come out, cyanogen mod will end up surpassing whatever samsung leaves it on. hell we can dual boot into touch ubuntu, modders are loving android these days.

(i have an S3 and an S4 - the S3 is my playtoy for modded roms and such)


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> welp guess theres not going to be any more updates for the S3. Haven't gotten any since 4.2.1



My S3 is forever Jellybean. LOL


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2013)

You will HATE ZTE. I had the warp and it was nothing but a pain. Lost wifi and cell signal all the time, had crappy battery even with conservative use and anal task management, the mic quit working, the phone would lock up A LOT, randomly went into airplane mode, and it fries SD cards. 

Glad I got my Gnex. Gonna get another one for my hubby soon.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> You will HATE ZTE. I had the warp and it was nothing but a pain. Lost wifi and cell signal all the time, had crappy battery even with conservative use and anal task management, the mic quit working, the phone would lock up A LOT, randomly went into airplane mode, and it fries SD cards.
> 
> Glad I got my Gnex. Gonna get another one for my hubby soon.



My mother got a ZTE LTE for free, no problems thus far.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2013)

I am prolly gonna stay with Nexus phones becuase they get updates first and they have a clean stock experience by default. I hate bloatware.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been using my Galaxy Note 3 for a couple weeks now. If you're looking for a large screen phone with a ton of battery life, it's the answer.

Regularly getting over 7hrs of actual screen on time with 1.5-2+ days total power on time. Phone charges from 1% to 100% in about 1hr30min. From ~30% to 100% in about an hour. If Touchwiz bothers you just install a different launcher. I don't find it bad at all.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> I am prolly gonna stay with Nexus phones becuase they get updates first and they have a clean stock experience by default. I hate bloatware.



its pretty easy to root and mod samsungs. in 10 minutes i can be on a new kernel and OS with more features than any 'stock' OS.


right now mine are both stock with modded kernels (for stuff like 'max mhz when screen is off' and such to save power) waiting on 4.4 to leak, which i cant wait to test on the S3 (prolly via cyanogen mod)


----------



## Triprift (Oct 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> maybe an LG G2 or Nexus 5?  Specs look decent, too.



The G2 abit overkill to me and the back buttons look like they would take a while to get used to. With the Nexus you are guarenteed first dibs on os updates and stock Android. Ofcourse it needs to be released first. It was up on the Google play store for a little while wich confirmed what it looks like and not much else.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2348256


^ just installed that to my S4

lost a few 'stock' apps like the music player and widget, but saved over 400MB of space from the internal SD (the OS partition part)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 22, 2013)

Shot this on my nexus 4


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 22, 2013)

bbm for android launched, take a look at bbm.com or just visit google play and search bbm
but you have to wait to get it activated coz it needs registered by email


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2013)

just got given a tab 1 7" to play with, updating it to CM 10.1 (android 4.1.2 i think) with a touchwiz theme stolen from the S3


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't buy the G2's back buttons. Nexus 5 would be nice, but it will never work on Verizon.



I must have missed something - I thought it would be available on Verizon?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 22, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Shot this on my nexus 4
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/5yx0n8.jpg



Any special camera app or photo editing app used?

Btw, was this shot through a window or not?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 23, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I must have missed something - I thought it would be available on Verizon?



The Nexus 5 as well as likely every other Nexus phone in the future will not be available on Verizon because of how long they take to get updates through their testing and approval system and sent out to customers. It defeats part of the purpose of having a Nexus device in the first place. If you search around, you'll find that the Nexus 5 lacks the LTE radio bands for Verizon. Major bummer, but if you want nearly stock android, take a look at the Moto X, or any of the new Droids (they're relatively stock android from what I've seen).


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2013)

added to my collection recently, so:

phones:
Galaxy S1 i9000 16GB - modded to MIUI OS, android 4.1.2. extra large battery, ~10 day battery life at idle.

2x Galaxy S3 i9305 - currently spares, used as media players (awesome over HDMI). stock OS.

Galaxy S4 19505 16GB - main phone. stock OS, modded kernel for underclock/volt.

tablets:
Dodo Pendo pad 8GB, modded to CM 10.?/4.0.3 (ICS 4.0.2, same internals as Galaxy tab 1) ~8 days battery

Galaxy tab P1000 16GB - CM10.1/4.2.2 ~8 days battery life

Galaxy Tab 2.0 P3110 - CM10.1/4.2.2 ~ 24 day battery life


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> added to my collection recently, so:
> 
> phones:
> Galaxy S1 i9000 16GB - modded to MIUI OS, android 4.1.2. extra large battery, ~10 day battery life at idle.
> ...



You must have big pockets


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2013)

tigger said:


> You must have big pockets



you have no idea 


photos taken via other halfs iphone 4, so you know... crappy lookin


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 24, 2013)

Samsung much?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2013)

My phones are

Main: Samsung Galaxy nexus. 4.2.2
Media player 1: kyocera event.4.0
Media player 2: zte warp.2.3.7
Work phone:Motorola atrix 4g.2.3.7
Bathroom phone: LG optimus q.2.3.5

Shared tablet: Google nexus 7 32 GB


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2013)

Capitalist basterds.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Samsung much?



did you NOT see the ipad :O


i'm clearly not racist, i have an apple friend too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> did you NOT see the ipad :O
> 
> 
> i'm clearly not racist, i have an apple friend too.



Your friend is an apple


----------



## Irony (Oct 24, 2013)

Lol. I have couple friends who are major apple people. They live in a small town, I think the town supports apple all by itself everyone there has an iPhone and ipad and macbooks. Makes me sick lol.

Everybody else is listing their mobile stuff; I've got
Asus TF201 4.1
Nexus 4 stock 4.3
Kindle fire first gen
Lg L3 for media player. Got it from a friend when she dropped it in a mop bucket, fixed it with $12 digitizer

All rooted


----------



## gumpty (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll get in on this.

Galaxy Nexus (4.3)
Galaxy Tab 10.1 Wifi (Cyanogenmod 10.1)
HTC One X (wife's - running 4.2)
Chromecast


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2013)

hah, only just figured out how to use half the features in ES file explorer.

never noticed the scan button to find devices on the network, makes me feel retarded - also the 'share' option on files to other ES file explorers is awesome, works great for using the S3 attached to HDMI to stream from another device without needing to touch the S3.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 - mine
ZTE LTE - my mom's, used for everything except not being a phone lol
Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 - one of the earlier Androids, exclusively a phone of my mom's
Samsung Galaxy S4 - my girlfriend's


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 25, 2013)

Droid 4 for the wife (she insists on keyboard usage)
Jiayu G3S for me
Droid 1 as a backup

I sold my HTC Desire and the wifes Desire Z this year, as well as our Yarvik tablet which sucked.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2013)

about to update the s4 to a custom 4.3 based ROM + kernel


----------



## t_ski (Oct 26, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Droid 4 for the wife (she insists on keyboard usage)
> Jiayu G3S for me
> Droid 1 as a backup
> 
> I sold my HTC Desire and the wifes Desire Z this year, as well as our Yarvik tablet which sucked.



My wife has a Razr Maxx and will absolutely not try Swipe that is already installed on it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2013)

s4 is now on the echoE V5+ rom, based on samsungs new 4.3 release.


works awesome, many new added features and a lot faster speed. battery life better too, with one catch - some of my notification ringtones are getting cut off short.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> My wife has a Razr Maxx and will absolutely not try Swipe that is already installed on it



In her defense she types about 5 times as fast as I do.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2013)

yessss, finally modded my S4 to how i want it.


Running the EchoE 4.3 rom + 4.4 rom: dual booting with this and this
with Ktoons kernel
Chainfire root
Long press audio mod (holding volume when screen off, changes tracks. works great with basic headphones)
Fast dormancy toggle really helped with idle battery since my carrier doesnt support it


with a 60mv undervolt on CPU and 50 on GPU, i average -0.4% battery drain at idle in my pocket.

this was after some light use (Screenshots) so it jumped to nearly -0.5%


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> added to my collection recently, so:
> 
> phones:
> Galaxy S1 i9000 16GB - modded to MIUI OS, android 4.1.2. extra large battery, ~10 day battery life at idle.
> ...



Sooo I take it you like galazy phones then eh

Your making my only galaxy s3 mini look a bit underwhelming.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Ripped Nexus 5 Google Home launcher and other apps now available for download*





 While many of us are waiting for our Nexus 5 to ship, it appears as though a bunch of the phone's applications have surfaced. Android community members have ripped some content from the official Google factory image and made it available.

The content was then sifted through by Droid-Life which then collated the main apps including calendar, email, and camera hangouts, as well as some more notable additions, into convenient downloads.

Most of the apps are minor updates, as Droid-Life points out, but there are also some more important ones like the improved Google Search, the new Google Home launcher, Google Keyboard and Clock that are available as well.

While it certainly isn't the full Kit Kat experience, those who just can't wait to get a taste can do so at their own risk. The apps were obviously built specifically for the Nexus 5 so there is no telling how they might function with a device running CyanogenMod or Sense.

http://www.techspot.com/news/54546-ripped-nexus-5-google-home-launcher-and-other-apps-now-available-for-download.html

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/10/31/download-new-google-apps-from-the-nexus-5-dump-search-launcher-and-more/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2013)

Need to drop money for a tablet mainly for media use, at the same time i want to be able to use it with BF4 as well as using it as a manga reader and device i can stream media from my NAS to without the need to use my laptop.

Theres an offer going for a Asus MeMo 7 HD but I want something with bigger screen and stereo speakers.

lurking around ebay and one of the tablets that comes close is a NeoCore Elite HD 9.7"

It has a Rockchip RK3188, Cortex A9 quad core, 1.8GHz; GPU: Mali 400. 2GB DDR3 and is most likely a rebadge of a Pipo M6 Pro except for the lack of GPS

Only thing  stopping me is the price. It costs $321.66. the shipping is a little on the expensive side for shipping within the UK


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2013)

I want a Google something that is 10 inches.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2013)

Frick said:


> I want a Google something that is 10 inches.



toast:)


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2013)

Who all here uses PowerAmp for music?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Need to drop money for a tablet mainly for media use, at the same time i want to be able to use it with BF4 as well as using it as a manga reader and device i can stream media from my NAS to without the need to use my laptop.
> 
> Theres an offer going for a Asus MeMo 7 HD but I want something with bigger screen and stereo speakers.
> 
> ...




explain use with BF4?

rc: tried poweramp, hated it. interface is not friendly to how i setup my music.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2013)

squee.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321182430460


simple device: takes HDMI in, outputs SPDIF optical.

why post in this thread? because with a $10 MHL HDMI adaptor on my S3/S4, i can now get HDMI video with 5.1 optical audio 

who needs a HTPC? not i.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> explain use with BF4?



http://bf4central.com/battlefield-4-battlescreen/

----

I use poweramp, been using it for years


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2013)

PowerAmp FTW. Love it... Can't really find faults with it. Love how many options it has.


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2013)

I used that to rip CD's like a decade ago.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 7, 2013)

I love the look of that Archos game pad, but it got a so so review, the new game pad 2 is coming soon though with better spec.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2013)

Frick said:


> I used that to rip CD's like a decade ago.



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer



Im quite sure he knows what poweramp is.

I think hes just woke up on the side of the bed that makes useless posts today


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Who all here uses PowerAmp for music?



now i dont use it anymore since mostly i use mp3 player. 
then i run stock player


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 7, 2013)

PowerAmp here


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2013)

Yey people here got a good media player!!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys. Do you think the Sony Xperia Z is worth the purchase? Or should i just get a Nexus 5 and be done with it. Also I can get a Nexus 4 for less than $150 (16GB) Not even 2 months old. You think its worth it?


----------



## stuartb04 (Nov 7, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Hey guys. Do you think the Sony Xperia Z is worth the purchase? Or should i just get a Nexus 5 and be done with it. Also I can get a Nexus 4 for less than $150 (16GB) Not even 2 months old. You think its worth it?



The nexus 5.a friend has just got it.the best bang for buck phone out.
Only gripe is the 2300amph battery that the 16gb version has.
Think the 32gb has a 3000amph.sure I read that somewhere.but it will cost more


----------



## Irony (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a nexus 4, I love it except for the battery. Looks like the 5 has the same plague... The rest of the phone looks amazeballs though. 2.2ghz quad core


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Yey people here got a good media player!!!



God I used that years ago to rip/play music...so oldschool.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a ZTE tablet but it doesn't come with the play store.  Do you think I'll be able to still download apps through my computer to the tablet?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> I'm thinking about buying a ZTE tablet but it doesn't come with the play store.  Do you think I'll be able to still download apps through my computer to the tablet?



theres a bazillion ways to add the play store to it anyway.


my favourite rom for the S4 just got updated to v7:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2372286


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 9, 2013)

Hate to buy it and not have it work.



> 如需安裝更多軟件可至平板內建之play商店下載



Apparently, it does come with it (My wife translated it for me).  It's strange, I've read a bunch reviews and some show it does and some say it doesn't have it.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> God I used that years ago to rip/play music...so oldschool.



What phone do you got that has a cd player???


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> What phone do you got that has a cd player???



You can't use a cable for a usb dvd on yours?

Now on a serious note I was thinkinh dbpoweramp for the pc. Turns out no relation.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 9, 2013)

Lol


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2013)

Official Microsoft RDP app for your android device:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.rdc.android


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2013)

i just plan to instal custom rom for my galaxy grand duos, slim rom looks pretty good. but after i updated to 4.2.2 i give myself a space to enjoy that before switch into custom rom


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 10, 2013)

Does that rom got a cd player?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Does that rom got a cd player?


slim bean? no. just standard audio player
its just slim version of jellybean but light and fast. so far it has no/ little bugs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, I decided to treat myself and put in an order for a LG G Pad 8.3"

It was a hard decision between the LG and a similarly priced Asus Memo 301t 10.1"

Apart from having a weaker CPU/GPU, the LG has more ram and a better resolution. Not a bad platform for a manga reader and something to watch my anime in bed from. Wont really use it for gaming much as I dont play games unless Im taking a dump or on break at work.

8.3" will also be decent for battlescreen (when that eventually works)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone noticed this?

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/CyanogenMod_Installer#Supported_Devices

It is not bad. I am going to try it this weekend to see if its worth it. Also i hope they put support for the more devices.
Its already on the play store as well.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey all,  quick questions.  Does moving your applications to the sd card save on ram as well as rom?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Hey all,  quick questions.  Does moving your applications to the sd card save on ram as well as rom?



does moving your games to drive D: save ram on your PC?


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> does moving your games to drive D: save ram on your PC?



Where is the don't like button?


Does moving the apps to the SD card  stop the apps from running in the background automatically?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Where is the don't like button?
> 
> 
> Does moving the apps to the SD card  stop the apps from running in the background automatically?



nope. just the storage location.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey Mussels,

Is there anything that does?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2013)

This LG pad isnt so bad (that rhymes i think...)

Its not a bad pad dad but lets bomb bagdad (ok...enough with the random shit)

Only downside so far id say is Qpair doesnt fucking work and the tablet wont pair properly with my GS3.

Either the Qpair version on the tablet is older/newer or vice versa and the old is incompatible with the new but theres no way to fix this other than wait for LG to update either one or both the programs.

the LG is supposed to have A-GPS, The only real solution is to set up a wifi hotspot with my GS3 instead of connecting via bluetooth with doesnt work


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 19, 2013)

Flashed 4.4 to my nexus 4 and running ART. Can say it is pretty smooth and running fast. Using the GEL launcher too, battery life also seems better. I can say android is heading in the right direction, especially with ART, haven't run into any instability yet. Android is finally turning into something really pretty.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 19, 2013)

getting a used S3 .... now i need to wait a bit to order a UAG Aviator case...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 19, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> getting a used S3 .... now i need to wait a bit to order a UAG Aviator case...



I have the same case and its awesome. Makes the phone to be held really comfortably. I got the all black one.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2013)

actually i recieved it with a free black flip leather Xquisit and its a pebble blue (which i mistook for a Titanium silver  ) i was going for the UAG Valkyrie, obviously not because of the USS Valkyrie in CoD:Ghost, but more because of the Valkyries in the manga/manhwa "Freezing"... (or just because i like the name  ) buuuttt the color isn't at my taste  so choosing beside black, navy blue and green camo, was pretty easy ... everybody has black white blue in the end that pinkish red of the Valkyrie sounded not so bad but green camo is a bit less "HEY I'M HERE!"


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> welp guess theres not going to be any more updates for the S3. Haven't gotten any since 4.2.1


whaaattt 4.2.1 ? i did all the updates of my S3 that i recieved today (second hand as said above) and the version is 4.1.2 ... CURSE YOU SWISSCOM! that's mainly why i hate branded phone, aside from the fugly boot animation and tone really need to root and go custom...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Hey Mussels,
> Is there anything that does?



not that i know of. android has locked down apps on SD cards because faulty SD cards were a MAJOR cause of OS brickery and crashes.


a few pages got removed from this sadly 


got a galaxy tab 1 and modified it to be all nice and snazzy. new 4.2.2 based rom (it was gingerbread at stock) and OC'd to 1.2GHz for a decent table for $60. does calls and text now too.



GreiverBlade said:


> whaaattt 4.2.1 ? i did all the upgrades of my S3 that i recieved today (second hand as said above) and the version is 4.1.2 ... CURSE YOU SWISSCOM! that's mainly why i hate branded phone, aside from the fugly boot animation and tone really need to root and go custom...



the s3 is capped at 4.1.2 *for now* with official 4.3 working its way out slowly due to bugs (samsung recalled the firmware). 4.2 was skipped on the s3.

you can get all the way up to 4.4 if you go cyanogen mod, and ditch all the samsung stuff.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2013)

indeed Mussels, i intend to go that way i never owned a stock android phone or bloatwar'ed rom for long...  and i've indeed read that the 4.3 from samsung was pretty messed up (battery and locking issues)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed Mussels, i intend to go that way i never owned a stock android phone or bloatwar'ed rom for long...  and i've indeed read that the 4.3 from samsung was pretty messed up (battery and locking issues)




4.3 is fantastic on the S4 and most of the fixes are related - stuff like TRIM support really do help the phones out. just wait for it to be stable.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2013)

obviously its fantastic on S4 ... applesung aherm i mean Samsung ... give no damn  for the "obsolet"S3 they want it to die "recalled firmware" is a hidden word for "oops they caught us, quick we must react" no samsung rom are good (imo) AOKP AOSP or pure google done by good dev is way above branded roms

btw samsung is good only on 2nd hand and modified. you know, when they are at the right price that suits cheap chinese plastic, i paid my S3 a bit less than my UMI X1 (which is a cheap chinese copycat of the GS2 mostly) again its only my oppinion but i considere it absolute. (for me)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> obviously its fantastic on S4 ... applesung aherm i mean Samsung ... give no damn  for the "obsolet"S3 they want it to die "recalled firmware" is a hidden word for "oops they caught us, quick we must react" no samsung rom are good (imo) AOKP AOSP or pure google done by good dev is way above branded roms
> 
> btw samsung is good only on 2nd hand and modified. you know, when they are at the right price that suits cheap chinese plastic, i paid my S3 a bit less than my UMI X1 (which is a cheap chinese copycat of the GS2 mostly) again its only my oppinion but i considere it absolute. (for me)




i've got two S3's here as well both on modded versions of the S3's stock rom (debloated basically, with OCing capable kernels) and they're just freakin sweet. apart from a slightly nicer screen (the s3 has silly curved glass making screen protectors a bitch) and a better home button placement, i cant really tell the difference when using them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2013)

Got a very nice surprise today on my Verizon Moto X, ANDROID 4.4!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've got two S3's here as well both on modded versions of the S3's stock rom (debloated basically, with OCing capable kernels) and they're just freakin sweet. apart from a slightly nicer screen (the s3 has silly curved glass making screen protectors a bitch) and a better home button placement, i cant really tell the difference when using them.




i went Temasek's 4.4 CM11 just fine i didn't tried ART but just fine (tho some of my favorites apk won't run nearly all the rest is perfect) overall 17K Antutu on Dalvik and 18k+ on ART (i tried just for bench  ) need extensive test and once im done i will try a 4.4 Kernel with OC


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2013)

new update to the rom i'm on (echoe v9) with a new base from samsung. update time!


----------



## digibucc (Nov 25, 2013)

so my evo lte died, and now i ordered a nexus 5 direct from google. last thing i wanted was to spend more money right now but i am definitely looking forward to it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2013)

Is is worth running  cyanogenmod on an S3? im only interested because you dont need to root your handset to get the installer to work. Otherwise ive been using the stock rom since i got it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is is worth running  cyanogenmod on an S3? im only interested because you dont need to root your handset to get the installer to work. Otherwise ive been using the stock rom since i got it



personally i'd say go a custom rom, if you have a 305 grab the same one i have (rxtreme, its on xda)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> personally i'd say go a custom rom, if you have a 305 grab the same one i have (rxtreme, its on xda)



Only have an i9300 unfortunately. Does the installer let you pick which rom to install?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Only have an i9300 unfortunately. Does the installer let you pick which rom to install?



no idea, i've never used the new 'easy' installer and instead prefer to do it manually. i always go for a custom kernel on a modified stock rom - so a samsung base with bloat removed, and root features added. gives me all the stock features and upto double the battery life with under/over volting and clocking.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2013)

using the Temasek's unofficial CM11 V10 with Boeffla's Kernel CM11 2.1, i don't know about CM installer anymore ahah google asked the team to remove it from the playstore, oh and yes you don't need to root your phone ... : the installer will  root your phone if he is not) in other words, custom rom kernel or whatever interesting : root obligatory, the only thing not interesting on any android device is not rooting it.

the process of root (with odin) flashing a recovery (with rom manager lite or pro) flashing a rom (with CWM 6.x.x.x+) is so simple, the CM installer is not really more simple. all tutorial are well explained on XDA GT-I9300 android developement subforum (for CM11 and non stock)

battery life better combo (if you are in my case and like to test 4.4, since samsung did a fubar 4.3), then Temasek's CM11+PA GAPPS+Boeffla's 2.1 CM11 Kernel with the Boeffla's control app from the store and with the preset battery saving or battery friendly, i get from 2 days to 2 days and a half instead of 1 day on battery, also with the profile "power extreme" no PSP games run under 49-60fps in PPSSPP, ART instead of Dalvik, Antutu : 20820 which put that GT-I9300 above the Xperia Z, Note2 and the Nexus 10, 4k~ under the HTC One (QC S600) 5k~ under the S4 with the fake Octa (4+4) and 7k under the S4 (QC S600) , not bad for a Quadcore Cortex A9 Exynos 4412 with a Mali 400MP4.

raw computational power single core and multi is 31755 and 127020 when you compare to other more modern S.O.C it place it between the Exynos 5 5410 Octa 28150 and the 5 Octa 5420 34020 a S600 is 34300 Tegra4 36860 a core I3-M330 45720D) S800 45720 (yup a Qualcomm S800 is on par with a i3-M330) i3-3110M 62200 i7-950 80150 FX 8150 95310 (its from the app CPU identifier reliable or not ... i don't precisely know )

it's a Nightlie (aka it could be unstable) but pretty much good to go as a daily runner i'm amazed of the stability and the regular update from Temasek's (way more reliable than the brand's roms) and 4.4 have a really nice feel (got to get used to some news feature, the phone app is kinda disturbing at first time)

funniest fact ever 4.4 optimize Android for phone with 512mb ram and more, which make more and more "old" model eligible for a custom based 4.4, so if a brand say "your device can't or will not handle KitKat" then it's pretty much a "we want that device to die so just buy our latest new and supported device" thanks XDA to be here... (plus, being Swiss i would be sad to not have 4.4  nestlé and KitKat: Swiss ) 4.4 on Note2 and S3 is not scheduled before 2014 and mostly after the S4 who will be updated in January, rumor about no 4.4 before GS V because Samsung would like to launch it with 4.4 ... way to go sammy delay a update who is already available for weeks to a couple of month because of your next flagship ahahah oh wait don't care Samsung stock roms are dirt-bag (unless modified and de-bloated)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2013)

looks like ktoonsez on xda has made huge leaps and bounds with getting kitkat working on the s4, so i'm expecting that soon (samsung 4.4, not CM)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2013)

well 4.4 on the S3 is live and working CM but not Samsung, getting 4.4 working on a S4 should have nothing to do with a close release date of "Samsung rom" right?

making huge leaps and bounds getting KK working on a S4 as i have a fully working near stable one on a S3 ? they should be at the same stage or even further 

by the way what are Samsung stock features? S-Voice and such? for me they are bloatware, furthermore you can have them on CM if needed (some of them are on the playstore too, or even better alternatives)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2013)

it seems that even with CM, theres a lot of bugs to be worked out on the s4 at least - and a bunch of the stock features just got 'fixed'.


looking forward to it working, kitkat is a true evolution and not just patches on top. ART instead of dalvik is exactly the under the hood change we need to shake things up and dethrone IOS for good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2013)

Bleh, ill try running the cm installer at some point and see where it gets me. Too lazy to learn to root but once cm is installed its automatically rooted


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bleh, ill try running the cm installer at some point and see where it gets me. Too lazy to learn to root but once cm is installed its automatically rooted



most of the time its either:

run an app
connect USB to PC and run program on PC
flash a zip file in recovery mode


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2013)

indeed CM11 is nightlies state still i use it daily and with ART activated i don't encounter many FC or bugs, its either that i'm lucky or that Temasek is a really good cooker ...

well as long as you can get the CM installer from other sources than google play it's nothing to worry about but since the CM11 on S3 is unofficial: it will not be possible with the installer iirc, only CM9 CM10 will be available. still a major improvement over a stock rom tho.



Mussels said:


> most of the time its either:
> 
> run an app
> connect USB to PC and run program on PC
> flash a zip file in recovery mode


was about to say that ... Odin rooting is just too easy and after that DL from google play Rom Manager and flash recovery (Clockworkmod preferably) then just follow any thread on XDA about a custom rom (that's what i did with my CM11)


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 29, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed CM11 is nightlies state still i use it daily and with ART activated i don't encounter many FC or bugs, its either that i'm lucky or that Temasek is a really good cooker ...
> 
> well as long as you can get the CM installer from other sources than google play it's nothing to worry about but since the CM11 on S3 is unofficial: it will not be possible with the installer iirc, only CM9 CM10 will be available. still a major improvement over a stock rom tho.
> 
> ...


yeah thats simple and great idea but i just found some memory card will fail if you backup your system in it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah thats simple and great idea but i just found some memory card will fail if you backup your system in it


yep that's unfortunate, i always use Sandisk or Patriot µSD but Samsung and other brand could do fine too, i wonder if it was some no name who had that behavior, only once i had a backup fail and it was a cheap no name "labelled" C10


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 30, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep that's unfortunate, i always use Sandisk or Patriot µSD but Samsung and other brand could do fine too, i wonder if it was some no name who had that behavior, only once i had a backup fail and it was a cheap no name "labelled" C10


Yep, ive micro sd from local brand and every 97% it always say fail to backup, i have PNY, sandisk for backup and i use local brand just to save data


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2013)

Just ordered my G2 to upgrade from my GNex.  What are the best tools to backup my apps so I can restore them on the new phone?  I know I can go to android.com and just install everything, but I don't want to lose my progress on some of my games.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2013)

android.com?


if you're rooted you can use titanium backup to backup and restore apps, but otherwise progress will likely be lost.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> android.com?


Well, I thought it was.  I guess it's just the web version of the Play Store.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just ordered my G2 to upgrade from my GNex.  What are the best tools to backup my apps so I can restore them on the new phone?  I know I can go to android.com and just install everything, but I don't want to lose my progress on some of my games.


titanium backup but you need to root first


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got a HTC one X

For Apps try system app uninstaller
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.danesh.system.app.remover


----------



## digibucc (Dec 2, 2013)

got my nexus 5, waiting for my case to come in. a note for any sprint users, you will need to get a uicc (micro sim) card from a sprint CORPORATE store in order to activate your nexus.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 3, 2013)

digibucc said:


> got my nexus 5, waiting for my case to come in. a note for any sprint users, you will need to get a uicc (micro sim) card from a sprint CORPORATE store in order to activate your nexus.




You can have your full size Sim cut to a micro one, so no need to change your number.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 3, 2013)

tigger said:


> You can have your full size Sim cut to a micro one, so no need to change your number.


that's a handy bit of info thank you  unfortunately my htc evo lte on sprint did not use a sim card, in fact the nexus and iphones are all i know that do on sprint.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 4, 2013)

Guys, I'm having a really big problem with my Huawei.  It seems that after a certain amount of time in standby, it does not get any notifications.  I wake up in the morning/afternoon and I'll get about half a dozen notifications firing from various times while I was asleep.  Even if someone sends me an IM, I won't get the notification till I unlock the phone, which could be hours later.  This is absolutely ridiculous.  It's been like this since I got it.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2013)

Look at the notifications settings to see if it has any "quiet hours."  it may even have the option to not wake the phone from sleep if you get notifications.

Is this stock or rooted?


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 4, 2013)

Stock ROM, rooted with EROOT.  I can't find anything about "quiet hours" in the settings, and googling it mainly brings up results related to 3rd party apps or OEMs coding it directly into their custom ROMs.  So maybe Huawei did that, I'm not sure.

Other googling led me to this, which suggests it's a known issue with a fix in the works for 4.3.  But Huawei aren't exactly HTC or Samsung when it comes to firmware upgrades.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2013)

A coworker has that brand of phone and seems to like it, but I admit I don't know much about it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2555569

4.4 kitkat is out for the i9505, modded i9505g rom  veeeeery nice and about 1/3 the size of the samsung roms.




Red_Machine said:


> Guys, I'm having a really big problem with my Huawei.  It seems that after a certain amount of time in standby, it does not get any notifications.  I wake up in the morning/afternoon and I'll get about half a dozen notifications firing from various times while I was asleep.  Even if someone sends me an IM, I won't get the notification till I unlock the phone, which could be hours later.  This is absolutely ridiculous.  It's been like this since I got it.



check in the advanced wifi settings to see if wifi turns off when the screen goes off. could be doing that to save power (standard options are always on, off when screen off,  on when charging/screen on)


----------



## digibucc (Dec 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2555569
> 4.4 kitkat is out for the i9505



i'm definitely liking it as well. i ALMOST really like the hangouts switchup, but I still use a third-party sms (chomp) as it supports delayed sending and individual contact alert tones. I really like the Ok, Google feature, but i guess that's kind of about time huh?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2013)

digibucc said:


> i'm definitely liking it as well. i ALMOST really like the hangouts switchup, but I still use a third-party sms (chomp) as it supports delayed sending and individual contact alert tones. I really like the Ok, Google feature, but i guess that's kind of about time huh?



i've had it all of an hour, so i havent played with many of the new features yet. i changed to the nova launcher which i think disabled the 'ok google' thing.

what phone do you have? and please, more details on your 4.4 experience.


mine coming from samsung 4.3 to google 4.4: it looks a lot simpler and plainer (lots of white or grey instead of color) but its 1/3 the size and runs a lot smoother.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm using a HTC one X, no kitkat for me, unless it's a custom one.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2555569
> 
> 4.4 kitkat is out for the i9505, modded i9505g rom  veeeeery nice and about 1/3 the size of the samsung roms.



15days after my S3 now i know why i hate officials roms  and indeed custom roms are a third the size of a samsung one since they have no samsung crap in it... (and samsung said the "aviable residual space scandale" in the main memory was unavoidable ... peuh...  stock google/AOSP/AOKP (CM/Omni/Slim) those are way better ... 

as for my 4.4 i started with V6 and no bug and other joy now im on V15 avec Boeffla's Kernel 2,1 Beta3 but the beta2.1 was a bit better 

i wonder since i saw other GT-I9300 owner having those problems, i tried to re enact the event which where supposed to make the phone and rom bug and : nothing, same phone same rom ... only the user change, i wonder why xD


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 5, 2013)

Woohoo! Bought a "defective" Nexus 4 that turns out to be working just fine 
Currently on build KRT16O, somehow no update to S available... Oh well, finally back on the latest versions


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Woohoo! Bought a "defective" Nexus 4 that turns out to be working just fine
> Currently on build KRT16O, somehow no update to S available... Oh well, finally back on the latest versions


the S3 i have was supposed to be defective too  it turned out that the previous owner did the infamous 4.3 update and the USB cable was defective so most of the charging problems and misbehavior of the device where from user error


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> 15days after my S3 now i know why i hate officials roms  and indeed custom roms are a third the size of a samsung one since they have no samsung crap in it... (and samsung said the "aviable residual space scandale" in the main memory was unavoidable ... peuh...  stock google/AOSP/AOKP (CM/Omni/Slim) those are way better ...
> 
> as for my 4.4 i started with V6 and no bug and other joy now im on V15 avec Boeffla's Kernel 2,1 Beta3 but the beta2.1 was a bit better
> 
> i wonder since i saw other GT-I9300 owner having those problems, i tried to re enact the event which where supposed to make the phone and rom bug and : nothing, same phone same rom ... only the user change, i wonder why xD


if its like the s4, the baseband (aka modem firmware) can vary and be the cause of oh so many problems, since it doesnt update with the custom roms and has to be done seperate.


also since custom roms dont format the internal SD card, people tend to forget about crap they installed and dirty flash between roms and have lots of old tweaks nad crap stay active.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> if its like the s4, the baseband (aka modem firmware) can vary and be the cause of oh so many problems, since it doesnt update with the custom roms and has to be done seperate.
> 
> 
> also since custom roms dont format the internal SD card, people tend to forget about crap they installed and dirty flash between roms and have lots of old tweaks nad crap stay active.


i dirty flash and never had to format the internal µSD

oh wait you mean between different roms ... woops aherm WIPE CACHE WIPE DALVIK WIPE SYSTEM is mandatory anyone who forget that deserve the problems he get, and would be scolded harshly if he reports as a bug the idiocy of his actions! hum ... a little too extreme ... let's forget this 

most of the problems reported by other tester aren't related to the baseband so in the end it's only the organic part of the phone who fail  (lame joke isn't it)

the Optimus 2x was way more trickier than that on baseband RIL and other joyfull things to check, Samsungs Galaxy serie are so simple to work around ... and that since the Galaxy S, nearly unbrickable (you have to try your hardest to brick a Galaxy ... or be really clueless) and quite good hardware wise

and now all my apps works just fine with ART with BanKs Gapps and the Boeffla's Kernel mentioned above (i think i might rollback to 2.1Beta)


----------



## digibucc (Dec 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've had it all of an hour, so i havent played with many of the new features yet. i changed to the nova launcher which i think disabled the 'ok google' thing.
> what phone do you have? and please, more details on your 4.4 experience.
> mine coming from samsung 4.3 to google 4.4: it looks a lot simpler and plainer (lots of white or grey instead of color) but its 1/3 the size and runs a lot smoother.


just got a nexus 5 as my evo lte broke.  I did the same and switched to Apex as my default launcher, and yes it does disable the always-on "google-on" , BUT with my phone I just have to slide from the dock menu toward the top of the screen and let go(the opposite of bringing the top menu down) and it brings up the ok, google screen from apex, which i like more than always on anyway.

other than that, i'm just getting used to it. do to the unforeseen cost i'm being a little extra careful with this device. I am actually using a case! and I have not yet rooted and really don't plan to. The main reasons to root was to a) (gasp) use wifi tethering when work emergencies come up while i'm "on the go", and b) use more lightweight roms. being direct from google, my phone still has the wifi tethering option though i'm sure my carrier would rather it not. and also being from google it doesn't have all the extra manufacturer crap on it, so i may not void the warranty any time soon


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2013)

best reason for root:


adblocker.

 the end.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> best reason for root:
> 
> 
> adblocker.
> ...


yeah fair point, i had it installed but i guess i never really paid attention. i don't use too many free apps, or directly browse the web short of google searches for reference. I think my brain just ignores them most of the time.
that being said, I did notice one in an app yesterday and it made me uninstall it, but it was a ringtone app which imo always suck, so no big loss. really that is a BIG feature, but not worth it alone for me. normally root is the first thing i would do but idk,  busting my evo after voiding warranty and NOT having an upgrade credit i could use really made me think twice about how useful that is to me. plus as i said, removing bloatware and tethering were the two biggies for me, and they are no issue with an outright-owned nexus.

I will be leaving my carrier after my contract expires, so i couldn't use the credit and extend that TWO years.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 6, 2013)

happy time, UAG did a black friday promo S3 case at 20$ instead of 34$ but sadly it went off before my Paypal account actualized (the same day  ) but i did find a UAG Scout (black) at 19.20chf (~24$) port inclued on Ebay, my luck didn't let me down!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> Stock ROM, rooted with EROOT.  I can't find anything about "quiet hours" in the settings, and googling it mainly brings up results related to 3rd party apps or OEMs coding it directly into their custom ROMs.  So maybe Huawei did that, I'm not sure.
> 
> Other googling led me to this, which suggests it's a known issue with a fix in the works for 4.3.  But Huawei aren't exactly HTC or Samsung when it comes to firmware upgrades.





t_ski said:


> A coworker has that brand of phone and seems to like it, but I admit I don't know much about it.



I asked him about this on his phone and he said nothing like that happening to him.  All he has to deal with is laggy-ness and slow responsiveness - not sure if that's related to a lack of trim or just the class of phone he has.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2013)

just updated my missus dads S4 to the echoe 4.3 v10.... he's blown away compared to 4.2.2 with all the extra features and things that 'just work' now


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

@Mussels Hey, need some advice from teh master  
well i have an S3 (standard GT-I9300] and i really got sick of it's recent "restarts"

I was waiting on the official 4.3 but it seems Samsung kept the UI of the S3 "which i hate" instead of the new one "S4", so i'm opting for a Custom ROM.
What ROM's do you know of, recommend  that run 4.3 and are completely stable/functional  (i'm currently wondering between either cyanogenmod or a vanilla android mods)

Might be a bit noob ish but bear with me, i'm also lazy 

forgot to ask, if i installed a custom ROM will the phone still be compatible with kies?  backups that were made before in example, or should i backup everything manually?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> @Mussels Hey, need some advice from teh master
> well i have an S3 (standard GT-I9300] and i really got sick of it's recent "restarts"
> 
> I was waiting on the official 4.3 but it seems Samsung kept the UI of the S3 "which i hate" instead of the new one "S4", so i'm opting for a Custom ROM.
> ...




basically no if you think about samsung OTA... otherwise if you mean KIES media management, hum maybe... still who use KIES? for backup the recovery (CWM/TWRP for exemples) have a Nandroid backup function and thats all we need, no need for a samsung iTune wannabe... but i am not "teh master" so you should wait till he come back, if my answer don't suits your need 

the only thing from samsung that is of any use is ODIN 

also i can guide you to a house of masters if you want .... its where i get all i need when it relate to Android device and roms.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3

custom rom are in Android developement section the "original" section have the modded samsung roms. im still in testing the CM11 from Temasek and its DAMN good, V16 atm

Rom
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797109

kernel
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2449408

waiting on more performance tweak since with the V15 the score droped down just under a Xperia Z and in V14 it was a bit above.

and again now i didn't got any of the bug or non working issues ... i guess its from one device to another still same hardware same brand same model (and no it's still not Baseband related) and so many issues i haven't ... why only the other have it and not me ... it's not fair ... i can't beta test and report issue if i have no issues ... i feel useless ahahahah 

edit 4.3 stable and functional 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2228171 for exemple but there is many other good one ... and from way before the official failure 4.3 from samsung.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks @GreiverBlade ,that was actually useful, i will actually try that 4.3 Archidroid you linked, and if i didn't like i'll flash CM and test it, biggest plus is being freed from Samsung's useless battery draining bloatware.
How is it going for you (battery, RAM usage, responsiveness..etc)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

well with Temasek's cm11 V15 (thanks for reminding me i need to flash the V16 >.< im a flashaholic because of that dev ...) Boeffla's kernel 2.1 Beta3 and the Boeffla's Config v2 app (on the playstore also) i can use some preset Battery Saving preset give me round 2day of use if i dont fiddle with heavy app like PPSSPP (PSP emulator) or Tiny AR2 (Miku miku dance AR app)

i use performance-extreme preset (OC 1600mhz lulzactive governor and row scheduler) for benchies where i achieved a good 20820 pts in Antutu Benchmark X (updated "anticheat"version of the original one... still i don't know what they did  ) which is near 3-4k more than a stock SGS3 and above a Xperia Z i get a normal day of use, but i tend to use it daily on battery saving (UC 200mhz-1ghz and light UV zzmove-battery governor and cfq scheduler ) power preset seems also to be a good compromise (200mhz-1500mhz no UV zzmove-performance governor and row scheduler)

ram usage, as for Kitkat is optimised for device with 512mb and more, its a 50/50 but Android manage the memory quite good and i rarely have to clean or kill tasks
responsiveness : quite impressive, im using ART instead of Dalvik (in developer options in the main screen of the settings) and the app i got some FC with are now running all fine


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

Damn it's doing it again, shows me "Galaxy S III" starting screen ,blank then shows it again in a loop until i pull the battery 

looks like you're doing great, just made this a high priority and will free up some time tonight so i can flash it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

when i recieved that SGS3 it had sever battery drain and restart issue plus charging issue (as i wrote about it some post above) but in the end that was just a owner error the USB cable was defective (inside the sleeve some cable where not isolated, common error when you have someone who fold the cable like a ... hum ... whats the word already ... oh nevermind) and the other issue come from the 4.3 update... in the end i got a cheap almost like new SGS3 due to some human error.

i should rewrite my signature : 92.86% error from any electronic device come from the organic component 

my 1st android Smartphone was a Galaxy S, i had a good base to start. as i said already galaxy series are unbrickable and easily recoverable near foolproof in fact ahah  after that one i went for some other a little less easy to mod like a Optimus 2x or the UMI X1 (for the UMI ... using Shuame Tools all in Chinese was really fun tho)


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i should rewrite my signature : 92.86% error from any electronic device come from the organic component



XD good one, just read those posts, looks like the previous owner knows little to nothing on electronics and you lucked out on his behalf


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> @Mussels Hey, need some advice from teh master
> well i have an S3 (standard GT-I9300] and i really got sick of it's recent "restarts"
> 
> I was waiting on the official 4.3 but it seems Samsung kept the UI of the S3 "which i hate" instead of the new one "S4", so i'm opting for a Custom ROM.
> ...



no, custom rom will not be compatible with KIES. you can mod stock all you want, but kies and samsung software tends to get grumpy.


since you have i9300 my knowledge doesnt help much - very different hardware inside, so the softwares different as well. think of them as entirely different phones in the same plastic frame, with the same themed UI. if you want pure custom go to cyanogen mod, find something android 4.3 - they're the most stable.

if you're going modded touchwiz (for the samsung look and feel) then browse around the i9300 'android development' forum on XDA, the other forum 'original development' is for the truly custom made stuff like Cyanogenmod.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well F***, just found out the cause of the recent restarts because of a failing power button and the warranty ended 20 oct .... so what now


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Well F***, just found out the cause of the recent restarts because of a failing power button and the warranty ended 20 oct .... so what now


ebay for parts!

replacing a cracked screen on an S3 takes 5 minutes, a hair dryer and a suction cup. replacing the button cant be much harder than that (ebay the parts, youtube the howto)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Well F***, just found out the cause of the recent restarts because of a failing power button and the warranty ended 20 oct .... so what now


ARGH! ... well you can also find a "new" one cheap on Ebay instead of parts and sell the "defective" one for more, tricky but worth it  i paid around 100$ for mine (because of the so called problems the previous owner had ofc  )


EDIT: Doc41..... "TAIGA-MIKU!"

ahahah im testing my Xperia X10 mini Pro with KitKat ... pretty, smooth, also totally unstable


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ebay for parts!



Only way i guess, will take time to get here though, then i could start flashing.

Power button is soldered to the main board, can do it myself i guess (i have knowledge of electronics and soldering from previous studies)


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Just an aside...have either of you posted in the Anime Nation clubhouse thread already? LOL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> ARGH! ... well you can also find a "new" one cheap on Ebay instead of parts and sell the "defective" one for more, tricky but worth it  i paid around 100$ for mine (because of the so called problems the previous owner had ofc  )
> 
> 
> EDIT: Doc41..... "TAIGA-MIKU!"
> ...



Wow kitkat on a mini pro


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well you can also find a "new" one cheap on Ebay instead of parts and sell the "defective" one for more, tricky but worth it


Not worth the hassle in my area, better to just replace the button and cheaper too maybe


GreiverBlade said:


> EDIT: Doc41..... "TAIGA-MIKU!"


ミク chan moeee 


entropy13 said:


> Just an aside...have either of you posted in the Anime Nation clubhouse thread already? LOL


lol not yet but i'll be cheking it out


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Just an aside...have either of you posted in the Anime Nation clubhouse thread already? LOL


i think i will 

now im toying with a custom model by Montecore/Predator of Hijiri Byakuren from Tohou on my S3 under Tiny AR3 ... gosh with 1/180 physic realism the Exynos 4412 is having a hard time ahah more than with Hoshiguma Yuugi (well Hijiri feature a full physics enabled body, robe and cloak and Yuugi only hairs and .. aherm ... *BOIN!*)



tigger said:


> Wow kitkat on a mini pro


totally unstable tho... but indeed pretty impressive it feels like when i did a 4.1 JB for my Galaxy S but the dev is way more advanced than i am (and since its a private beta i can't give more details than what i already did )


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i think i will
> 
> now im toying with a custom model by Montecore/Predator of Hijiri Byakuren from Tohou on my S3 under Tiny AR3 ... gosh with 1/180 physic realism the Exynos 4412 is having a hard time ahah more than with Hoshiguma Yuugi (well Hijiri feature a full physics enabled body, robe and cloak and Yuugi only hairs and .. aherm ... *BOIN!*)
> 
> ...




I want KitKat for my one X


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2013)

tigger said:


> I want KitKat for my one X


i had a one X but i cracked the screen the day he greeted a new friend from the side ... : "the edge of a wall" at my job, it was a pretty impressive phone and the Tegra3 + tegrazone and optimized app where awesome , IE: Galaxy on fire II was soooo much better than on my actual S3. and the mono-bloc polycarbonate shell got a better premium feeling than the S3

let me check what i can find... HTC can be more tricky than Samsung due to Bootloader locking

edit which One X it is ? the international with Tegra3 or the one with a Snapdragon S4

assuming its a Tegra3 plain OneX
tons of info
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2140308

the full guide for One X [how to]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2069904

a rom i would try if i still had that One X Cm10,2 JB 4.3 linaro toolkit, not KK but still a good one
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2233734
gosh battery report is ... unreal


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 7, 2013)

I just got an extended battery for my GNEX gonna use it heavy and condition it.

I had to charge it for 10 hours and then I gotta drain this to like 8% and then charge another 10 then rinse and repeat for 4 x and then we shall see if the Hyperion 3500mA ext. batt. is good!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2013)

Got my G2 this week and it's like buttah


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 8, 2013)

Extended battery so far: over 4hr screen time

Normally its 2.3 he's by the time it gets this low.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Extended battery so far: over 4hr screen time
> 
> Normally its 2.3 he's by the time it gets this low.
> 
> View attachment 53250




wow thats.... pretty terrible for an extended battery. i get more than that off my stock battery.


kitkat is a bit crashy with the custom rom i'm on, but overall its very very nice. phone randomly reboots sometimes not really sure why, but it always boots back up in about 15s so it doesnt really annoy me much.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 8, 2013)

This isn't conditioned yet and also the sprint CDMA version is bad with battery compared to the gsm version.

I got 4 more cycles to do.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> wow thats.... pretty terrible for an extended battery. i get more than that off my stock battery.
> 
> 
> kitkat is a bit crashy with the custom rom i'm on, but overall its very very nice. phone randomly reboots sometimes not really sure why, but it always boots back up in about 15s so it doesnt really annoy me much.


Yeah i remember first time when i use custom rom and it sometimes freezing and i have to take off the battery


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> Yeah i remember first time when i use custom rom and it sometimes freezing and i have to take off the battery



kitkat just aint stable yet on the s4. just had two reboots in phone calls.

one of the major players on the i9505 is working on enabling dual boot on the rom for me, so i'll be able to swap between cyanogen mod kitkat (stable) and google edition kitkat (looks like nexus, lean and fast but unstable)


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> View attachment 53251 View attachment 53252



when i see that pics im more impressed to see a One X with a non exchangeable battery under 2000mAh doing 4days or my S3 with the stock 2300mAh (not new tho) doing 2 day ... i had the option to take a extended 4400mAh (with a bulky battery cover) but as i read often in XDA "never trust non official battery, be it extended or standard: all cheap Chinese crap-bag, fake capacity. tho since its cheap people tend to forgive this trap."

i think i will take a 12000mAh .... external powerbank instead of a battery replacement, more legit, now if only XiaoMI would be so kind and release their in Europe that would be a major blast:  10400mAh aluminium casing (look like a iPod Shuffle tho ... but it's a XiaoMI device, what did you expect ahah) and 11$





and for 4.4 unstable on SGS4 its a good thing that the reboot isn't slow, for the SGS3 so far so good not even meant to get 4.4 soon but still near fully stable with it (no reboot no major FC at last)

also dual booting between Cm and Google style? application? practicality? because i don't see any due to the fact that you will have 2 ROM on a limited storage who will be more limited (unless you can use a reaaaaal good UHS-I µSD) also if it was for 2 different OS i could understand  like testing SailfishOS or FirefoxOS or Ubuntu, cm is close of a stock google rom (closer than a Samsung rom at last) and the performance are good enough when you compare the two roms. but if dual boot is what  rock your boat, its a good thing.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 8, 2013)

The GNEX is notorious for bad battery. even with custom ROMs/kernels, etc I didn't know of this before I bought it but I didn't have much choice becuase the criteria:

under 150 including shipping and new airtime card
android 4.0.4 or higher (allready on device)
clean ESN
sprint (I'm with a sprint MVNO that does not offer any android 4.x or higher phones under 300 dollars)
4 inch or higher display
paypal acceptance

and that was the only choice I had.   I also had to replace my old phone in a pinch too as my last phone's mic died and it had trouble keeping mobile network signal a lot


I'm eventually gonna get something better and switch carriers, however I can't afford that right now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2013)

GNEX is a SGS II basically. and i've seen SGS II  do way better with stock battery and in permanent 3g mode.

Still i never heard of bad battery reputation for the GNEX, lots of my friend have one (but we live in Switzerland) and get around 2 days of use depending on "how heavy" is the daily usage, and they all have a external 10k (min) powerbank, but they only use it when we go fishing or skiing on more than a day  one even has a solar powered 5000mAh battery 

i've found a XiaoMI international re seller but its 29.90$ instead of 11$ even if its still a low price, its a blatant thievery he get them at 11$ and re sell at 29.90$ , even taking the taxes and port in account (suposed he do "free international delivery") the marging is still double from the original price ... oh wait it's 25% less than apple (joke)

and for the reason you got that GNEX awwwww i can understand, and a GNEX under 150$ is a pretty good deal, where i am you can't find them under 180-200 ... i had the same "limite" when i got my S3, 120$ more than 150$ limite, 4.7" minimal screen, and any android version , tho.

my UMI X1 was 4.5" 720p screen my One X was 4.7" 720p so under 4.5-7 i can't anymore


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> when i see that pics im more impressed to see a One X with a non exchangeable battery under 2000mAh doing 4days or my S3 with the stock 2300mAh (not new tho) doing 2 day ... i had the option to take a extended 4400mAh (with a bulky battery cover) but as i read often in XDA "never trust non official battery, be it extended or standard: all cheap Chinese crap-bag, fake capacity. tho since its cheap people tend to forgive this trap."
> 
> i think i will take a 12000mAh .... external powerbank instead of a battery replacement, more legit, now if only XiaoMI would be so kind and release their in Europe that would be a major blast:  10400mAh aluminium casing (look like a iPod Shuffle tho ... but it's a XiaoMI device, what did you expect ahah) and 11$
> 
> ...


I prefer removable battery for worst scenario, my girlfriend has bad battery on galaxy tab and therez nothing to do since it cant be replaced


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> I prefer removable battery for worst scenario, my girlfriend has bad battery on galaxy tab and therez nothing to do since it cant be replaced


indeed still never had or heard any issue with a One X... on contrary of Apple, any heard of a Nexus 4 exploding? nope  also i replaced a battery on a galaxy tab and i did put a One X+ battery in a One X


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> I prefer removable battery for worst scenario, my girlfriend has bad battery on galaxy tab and therez nothing to do since it cant be replaced



removable battery + 6600mah external for me. never need the external unless i'm going away on holiday, and it gives me about 2.5 recharges (so upto a week if i dont use it much)


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> removable battery + 6600mah external for me. never need the external unless i'm going away on holiday, and it gives me about 2.5 recharges (so upto a week if i dont use it much)


+1 to that. I've got a 10k Anker, and a 6600 for the fiancee.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i had a one X but i cracked the screen the day he greeted a new friend from the side ... : "the edge of a wall" at my job, it was a pretty impressive phone and the Tegra3 + tegrazone and optimized app where awesome , IE: Galaxy on fire II was soooo much better than on my actual S3. and the mono-bloc polycarbonate shell got a better premium feeling than the S3
> 
> let me check what i can find... HTC can be more tricky than Samsung due to Bootloader locking
> 
> ...




It is a one X international, I have this Rom on it-
Android revolution HD 31.3
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562603

Seems ok upto now, might try CM 10 though


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2013)

tigger said:


> It is a one X international, I have this Rom on it-
> Android revolution HD 31.3
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562603
> 
> Seems ok upto now, might try CM 10 though



well the RevoHD is a good one too i tried it but i tend to prefer a pure AOSP/AOKP or cm


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 8, 2013)

Trying the 2nd cycle...

1hr 9 mn in... 80% left...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the RevoHD is a good one too i tried it but i tend to prefer a pure AOSP/AOKP or cm



Whats the best AOSP rom then?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

tigger said:


> Whats the best AOSP rom then?


hard to tell without testing, and my One X broke before i could flash anything on it except the RevoHD. but the Sentinel i linked previously Cm10,2 based is a AOSP based (as are many rom around here)


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh, I like my new Nexus 4, but the battery is pretty lame.

Either way, I can live with that, but I noticed 4.4 is quite unstable at some points. I tried transferring all my pics and movies onto the internal mem using my laptop, but it took me 7-8 tries until everything was copied. The media component keeps crashing.

Still haven't found out whether this 4.4 is the actual Google ROM or something custom, since the phone does have TWRP Recovery installed.

But damn, I love this phone! The screen is a little on the large side, but the resolution is pretty cool.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Ugh, I like my new Nexus 4, but the battery is pretty lame.
> 
> Either way, I can live with that, but I noticed 4.4 is quite unstable at some points. I tried transferring all my pics and movies onto the internal mem using my laptop, but it took me 7-8 tries until everything was copied. The media component keeps crashing.
> 
> ...



custom recovery cant affect anything in the OS. they arent even on the same partition, nor running at the same time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2013)

Mussels said:


> custom recovery cant affect anything in the OS. they arent even on the same partition, nor running at the same time.


i think he meant : maybe its a custom rom on it since there is a custom recovery, which would explain the crashes, but normaly atm a Nexus 4 should have a pure google 4.4 afaik

Temasek's V17 : 4.4.1 again so far so good : signal/ui/smoothness/camera/stability.... i'm quite impressed of cm teams work (duh i forgot that Tema just compile it from cm sources )


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 9, 2013)

My point exactly


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 10, 2013)

Special thanks to my man @GreiverBlade  for helping me out in flashing my S3 to this:









For now i'll be testing this CM 10.2 to see if its to my liking, if not i might try temasek's kitkat version or something


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 10, 2013)

Gotta love Nexus devices. Just sideloaded 4.4.2, no probs


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 10, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Ugh, I like my new Nexus 4, but the battery is pretty lame.
> 
> Either way, I can live with that, but I noticed 4.4 is quite unstable at some points. I tried transferring all my pics and movies onto the internal mem using my laptop, but it took me 7-8 tries until everything was copied. The media component keeps crashing.
> 
> ...


I get 5 hours + sot with stock 4.4.x with art enabled. And I have no media crashes either, transferred over 10GB of files when I flashed to 4.4 no problem.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually the 4.4.1 update fixed the battery drain problems. Lost 25% in ~16 hours approx, whereas in 4.4 16 hours would mean I needed to recharge.
Just sideloaded 4.4.2  I love being back in the update loop!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 10, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Actually the 4.4.1 update fixed the battery drain problems. Lost 25% in ~16 hours approx, whereas in 4.4 16 hours would mean I needed to recharge.
> Just sideloaded 4.4.2  I love being back in the update loop!


Glad to hear you can fully enjoy your phone the way it's meant to be


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2013)

now make sure to install adaway and MX player and ES file explorer, and you can finally be as cool as me!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2013)

^

UAG Scout + shot of the system and the box, at first i wondered if it would be a fake since the price was pretty low compared to the official store, so i contacted the customer service of UAG and looked at some review and some fake vs real comparison and it doesn't seems to be a fake one



Doc41 said:


> Special thanks to my man @GreiverBlade  for helping me out in flashing my S3 to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problemo, if i can help i always try to! enjoy custom work of wonderful dev of XDA and if you need further info or advice, don't hesitate!


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mussels said:


> now make sure to install adaway and MX player and ES file explorer, and you can finally be as cool as me!


xD i do actually use MX Player + VLC, for file browser i use X-plore (used to it since S60 nokias )
also if you or anyone here use a program for under volting/clocking which one do you use?



GreiverBlade said:


> no problemo, if i can help i always try to! enjoy custom work of wonderful dev of XDA and if you need further info or advice, don't hesitate!


Likewise


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> xD i do actually use MX Player + VLC, for file browser i use X-plore (used to it since S60 nokias )
> also if you or anyone here use a program for under volting/clocking which one do you use?
> 
> 
> Likewise




needs to match your kernel. on an S3 i'd suggest boeffla kernel + boefflaconfigv2 (app) - i'm using rXtreme and whatever its latest is (14.1 or 12.1, something like that) and it comes with a stock based rom with lots of awesome addons, and boeffla kernel + config app (goes far beyond mere clock and voltage control)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> xD i do actually use MX Player + VLC, for file browser i use X-plore (used to it since S60 nokias )
> also if you or anyone here use a program for under volting/clocking which one do you use?



Boeffla's config if you flash the Boeffla's kernel i put with the rom i shared on Gdrive, it has some nice preset to start with also. (aka : exactly what i wrote about in the conversation  )



Mussels said:


> needs to match your kernel. on an S3 i'd suggest boeffla kernel + boefflaconfigv2 (app) - i'm using rXtreme and whatever its latest is (14.1 or 12.1, something like that) and it comes with a stock based rom with lots of awesome addons, and boeffla kernel + config app (goes far beyond mere clock and voltage control)



AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA thanks Mussels


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 10, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Boeffla's config if you flash the Boeffla's kernel i put with the rom i shared on Gdrive, it has some nice preset to start with also.



eh, i flashed that rom but not the kernel, checking in my phone now i saw a "performance" setting and there is some CPU governor profiles inside


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2013)

yes but Boeffla and the app from the playstore is waaaaayy more efficient for fine tune, specially for battery saving or extreme power with the presets

link to the app in the playstore
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.andip71.boeffla_config_v2&hl=en


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 11, 2013)

hmmm... is it possible to flash the kernel now or i'd have to redo it from the beginning?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> hmmm... is it possible to flash the kernel now or i'd have to redo it from the beginning?



If the kernel matches the rom you are using, it should be no problem flashing it now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> hmmm... is it possible to flash the kernel now or i'd have to redo it from the beginning?




yes and i wrote it in the conversation, a kernel can be flashed anytime : IE for a stock rom you can replace just the kernel if it was compiled for that type of rom, and the one i did put in the zip with the rom you use is a fully compatible one.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2013)

as long as its a matching kernel - for example, touchwiz (samsung), cyanogen mod and google edition roms require different kernels - as does 4.2.2/4.3/4.4.

so make sure it matches up (touchwiz + 4.2.2 for example) and you're good to go.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2013)

Mussels said:


> as long as its a matching kernel - for example, touchwiz (samsung), cyanogen mod and google edition roms require different kernels - as does 4.2.2/4.3/4.4.
> 
> so make sure it matches up (touchwiz + 4.2.2 for example) and you're good to go.




i did make sure that the selected rom and kernel i ziped and Gdrive'ed to him match  100% hand selected


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2013)

my dual boot broke for now (fuck knows how i screwed it up) so i'm sticking with just my 4.4 rom now - it random reboots about once a day, but if i think of it as a scheduled task cleaner i'm happy with it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2013)

i have a random reboot once in a blue moon on the Temasek's 4.4.1 (V19 already)  but turning a "bug" into a feature... that's very positive  a scheduled task cleaner ahah, as if a task cleaner would be usefull by any means, i rarely need to free memory and the recent app menu (long press home) has a mem status bar, it actualy act as a kind of memory manager.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flashed kernel, everything looks smooth for now (except my power button) but there are some pretty nice features in quick settings that make you do without the button.
it sucks that i got used to touchwiz for over a year and suddenly switching made me realize how very different it is from..... well "vanilla android", still need to get used to the app menu, gallery, camera and power management.

oh yeah Greiver, how much different kitkat is from JB other than ART, (which i only know that it somehow handles app execution differently?)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Flashed kernel, everything looks smooth for now (except my power button) but there are some pretty nice features in quick settings that make you do without the button.
> it sucks that i got used to touchwiz for over a year and suddenly switching made me realize how very different it is from..... well "vanilla android", still need to get used to the app menu, gallery, camera and power management.
> 
> oh yeah Greiver, how much different kitkat is from JB other than ART, (which i only know that it somehow handles app execution differently?)



it all depends. for example on the S4 you can get GE (google edition) and CM in kitkat, but not touchwiz - so changing from touchwiz is a big shock.

CM to CM or GE to GE is fairly similar.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2013)

I do not know if anyone is still using a Droid razr but there is a nice stable 4.4.1 rom out by CM and it rocks!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2013)

Mussels said:


> it all depends. for example on the S4 you can get GE (google edition) and CM in kitkat, but not touchwiz - so changing from touchwiz is a big shock.
> 
> CM to CM or GE to GE is fairly similar.


changing from touchwizz is a big improvement i'd say, instead of shock. TW : heavy, annoying, unpractical but its only my opinion (tho shared by many)

as for the difference from 4.3 to 4.4 i don't know beside ART : improvement are here and some features are added (like Halo but even a 4.3 has it) for me it's a matter of performances and not of features and also because i hate Samsung's ROM beyond rational feeling...  the more you go in Android updates the more improvement are made (stock google) then brand tend to f*ck up with their "features" (Samsung but some other too) or get some good features like HTC do but still it's heavy and use a lot of processing/ram just to run in background (ofc Samsung has some interesting features but for me its a minority) i prefer a cm or a pure google no bloat no heavy and hungry for nothing app : just as base plus what i decide to add.

most impressive improvement in 4.4 is the re optimization for terminals with 512mb and a faster execution for Java with ART (once the app will be compatible which is not true for all apps atm) also JB 4.3.3 and under tend to be more stable than KK 4.4/4.4.1/4.4.2 (not totaly true since the ROM i use has nearly no stability problems) so for a "daily driver"  a cm10.2 or any rom based on 4.3.3 are good to go


power button problems? what problem? (that question should have been asked before but it seems that it was skiped)

nevermind i answered myself :


Doc41 said:


> Well F***, just found out the cause of the recent restarts because of a failing power button and the warranty ended 20 oct .... so what now



ahahahahahahaha and i thought the problem was coming from the kernel or the rom and i was ready to seek the root of it and try to find a solution.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 11, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> changing from touchwizz is a big improvement i'd say, instead of shock. TW : heavy, annoying, unpractical but its only my opinion (tho shared by many)


Stock android feels advanced "more like home" ,the downside of getting used to touchwiz is laziness  , because most stuff was combined together to make it "easy" for the inexperienced or people new to android (that's what I think atleast)


GreiverBlade said:


> nevermind i answered myself


ahahaha you even answered the first time, i tore down the phone and drenched the switch with contact cleaner, seems to fixed it temporarily until i receive the new ones (although if i use it more than 5 times it gets stuck again ) that's when quick setting became very usefull as stated in post above
 oh and check out my sig


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Stock android feels advanced "more like home" ,the downside of getting used to touchwiz is laziness  , because most stuff was combined together to make it "easy" for the inexperienced or people new to android (that's what I think atleast)
> 
> ahahaha you even answered the first time, i tore down the phone and drenched the switch with contact cleaner, seems to fixed it temporarily until i receive the new ones (although if i use it more than 5 times it gets stuck again ) that's when quick setting became very usefull as stated in post above
> oh and check out my sig




ahahah  

ah damn MXplayer non compatible with 4.4.2 : not cool ahah it dropped one rank in my list, VLC works so no biggies (plus MXplayer is only average lots of other are "cool" like that one  ) ES Explorer works fine (too mainstream) i tend to prefer CM Explorer or Mi File (Mi file has a good UI but i had to extract it from a ROM i can find clones of it in playstore but not the real one)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahahah
> 
> ah damn MXplayer non compatible with 4.4.2 : not cool ahah it dropped one rank in my list, VLC works so no biggies (plus MXplayer is only average lots of other are "cool" like that one  ) ES Explorer works fine (too mainstream) i tend to prefer CM Explorer or Mi File (Mi file has a good UI but i had to extract it from a ROM i can find clones of it in playstore but not the real one)



I use root explorer and Astro myself, I do like MXplayer too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> I use root explorer and Astro myself, I do like MXplayer too.


i don't like it in fact xD but it's a good player tho


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i don't like it in fact xD but it's a good player tho



Is there a better one for videos?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Is there a better one for videos?


i use VLC Beta 16 works flawlessly on cm11 4.4.2 as MX is incompatible with atm and not only for video VLC replace Apollo or google music without any problems


----------



## Frick (Dec 13, 2013)

Something that is very annoying: Someone links to a youtube video on facebook. You play it, it links to facebook in the web browser, then links you to m.youtube.com and then it opens the youtube app. It doesn't take very long, but it's still annoying as shit.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2013)

i play 10 bit H264 anime over wifi, positional subtitles and software decoded 5.1 surround sound.


MX player is the only one that can do it lag free.

MX player is winnar for decoding speed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

Frick said:


> Something that is very annoying: Someone links to a youtube video on facebook. You play it, it links to facebook in the web browser, then links you to m.youtube.com and then it opens the youtube app. It doesn't take very long, but it's still annoying as shit.



kinda yes, tho sometime it opened the app youtube for me instead of the browser and the m. site


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 13, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> kinda yes, tho sometime it opened the app youtube for me instead of the browser and the m. site


Depends whether it is a direct link to Youtube or some Facebook link that ultimately points to Youtube.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2013)

Got the ZTE Warp on CM10!!! yey! Now to get it re-activated and will do that when I got the spare cash to buy an airtime card for it.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 15, 2013)

Paired my phone to the car but noticed music playback get a lot choppy, cant hear a thing most of the time as if the Bluetooth signal the phone emits is very weak.
don't know whats causing it as it was fine on Samsung's ROM, investigating further.....

EDIT: returned voltages\Freq to stock, signal improved a tiny bit but still chops, guess i'll be trying temasek's rom, because BT is one thing i use often and if that didn't work i might revert to the original once they release the 4.3


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

common with cm : set the minimal CPU frequencies on 300mhz+ (and no its not the Bluetooth signal but the soundchip who chope)

on Temasek's cm11 it's also like that. and the locking/unlocking sound distort the music for a short time (realy short) but it's not a big problem.

one thing not recommended to revert to the original or the next official  Samsung 4.3 but wait on custom 4.3 with the driver of the Samsung 4.3, the only positive point in a official releas is : custom roms devs can use them as base and remove all the crap that the manufacturer put in.

but the choice is yours ofc

remember , touchwizz : heavy not needed non ergonomic unnatural. Nothings beat a good launcher like the stock android or nova (i use Nova and i uninstalled the stock one from the Temasek with a root uninstaller) its sad that customer get used to Touchwizz ... me i can't stand it 

for me : i can't revert back to 4.3 and under, 4.4.2 suits all my needs and i couldn't find any bug or major fault on the build i try (ofc there is some little things but as long as i have a workaround to avoid them i don't care)

the 4.3 has been released (the "fixed" *cough cough* one) in Germany and England it seems

edit: using Boeffla's kernel with Battery saving preset active and CPU to 500-1000mhz no choppy sound for me and i dont even get the distortion when i lock the phone (i wonder if its the speed workaround or the fact that i use VLC instead of Apollo )


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 15, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Paired my phone to the car but noticed music playback get a lot choppy, cant hear a thing most of the time as if the Bluetooth signal the phone emits is very weak.
> don't know whats causing it as it was fine on Samsung's ROM, investigating further.....
> 
> EDIT: returned voltages\Freq to stock, signal improved a tiny bit but still chops, guess i'll be trying temasek's rom, because BT is one thing i use often and if that didn't work i might revert to the original once they release the 4.3


and i remember read somewhere in xda that said his bluetooth headset couldnt paired,  and sometimes it works fine with this rom and not with other


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 15, 2013)

hmmm.... probably not enough juice to sound or bluetooth chip?

Great now you made me want to flash to temasek even more,just to make sure its these right
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797109 temasek
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2449408 Boeffla


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> hmmm.... probably not enough juice to sound or bluetooth chip?
> 
> Great now you made me want to flash to temasek even more,just to make sure its these right
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797109 temasek
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2449408 Boeffla




yep those are the right threads q little waiting time and i post the Gdrive for the right kernel and gapps (dont mistake 4.4.2 offer better performances but doesn't change that much over 4.3 touch and feel but for me downgrading is not an option, if it doesn't concern nostalgic build in computer  )

Kernel
http://boeffla.df-kunde.de/sgs3/boeffla-kernel-cm/cm11.0_download/Test/  gdrive is obstinate ... it keep opening the zip instead of asking for a DL ... but not for the gapps --- so here you have the Cm11 beta 3 and 4)
Gapps
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7gCYtabyNrnWlExLWpWZS1sSlU/edit?usp=sharing

also about the powering for bluetooth and soundchip i don't think so ... i have a lightUV settings and no chops

and thanks to you i see the kernel beta3 r2p3 was discontinued and the offcial Cm11 implemented Mali GPU drivers! weee new flash!!! thankies!


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks, already downloading the rom+ boeffla beta4  good thing you reminded me about gapps


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

i just flashed the new kernel ... time for ANTUTU! as if i care about numbers .... but but BUT it is FUN!

derp... 19961 ohhh well still 2k~ above stock


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Paired my phone to the car but noticed music playback get a lot choppy, cant hear a thing most of the time as if the Bluetooth signal the phone emits is very weak.
> don't know whats causing it as it was fine on Samsung's ROM, investigating further.....
> 
> EDIT: returned voltages\Freq to stock, signal improved a tiny bit but still chops, guess i'll be trying temasek's rom, because BT is one thing i use often and if that didn't work i might revert to the original once they release the 4.3



check your screen off idle MHz, some kernels have a specific BT setting and you'll want at least 400MHz for it to work smooth.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> check your screen off idle MHz, some kernels have a specific BT setting and you'll want at least 400MHz for it to work smooth.


luckily it was already answered 6 post above  or ... idle screen is not the minimal cpu frequencies ?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> luckily it was already answered 6 post above  or ... idle screen is not the minimal cpu frequencies ?




not always. my s4 has a different kernel, but i can set idle, screen off, and bluetooth/music to seperate frequencies - so say, its 100Mhz if screen off, but 400 if music is playing or BT connected.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

Boeffla doesn't have that


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Boeffla doesn't have that


then dont set the max mhz with screen off too low


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 15, 2013)

xD, got it installed and looks good so far, and i'll make sure min freq is at least 400MHz this time 
Not that i care but for the heck of it ran a quick antutu test on dalvik and got 18721 and a second run after rebooting to ART 18809 buuut never mind that

still getting used to it but one thing i noticed missing in the quick setting menu is the power menu shortcut "the one that pops up when holding the power button"
i guess it was an added feature from crdroid's cm 10.2 rom you gave me though i can still live without it 

EDIT: is it possible to remove the google search widget from home screen ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> then dont set the max mhz with screen off too low


which is the lower frequency in the control app  i do 500-1000 on battery saving preset 1day 22hrs 38min on it atm and 30% left



Doc41 said:


> EDIT: is it possible to remove the google search widget from home screen ?



yes but you have to install a alternative launcher like Nova (the one i use atm)

for antutu i wonder, i did 20820 on 4.4 with beta2 then 20340 on 4.4.1 beta3 and now 19961 on 4.4.2 beta4 (always on ART tho)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2013)

you can remove the google search by removing the apk file with a root explorer. iirc its velvet.apk for some roms, and google search widget by name if you use an app


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> you can remove the google search by removing the apk file with a root explorer. iirc its velvet.apk for some roms, and google search widget by name if you use an app


well if he want to keep google search for other purpose: installing Nova launcher is safer, tho using a root uninstaller to remove the original launcher or freezing it with Ti backup to see if it does weird behavior before uninstalling it is also an alternative


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2013)

CM10 screenies on my ZTE N860!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2013)

intsalling nova launcher hides it, but it still sits there chewing battery and CPU time.


just got given a beta test for the rom i'm using

dat 4.4.2


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> intsalling nova launcher hides it, but it still sits there chewing battery and CPU time.



basically google made a useless thing that most don't use always running,
btw i searched root directory and found GoogleNow.apk and GoogleHome.apk

and on another topic EDIT:
just a minor discovery but if i try to open an incognito tab in the default browser it crashes, not that anyone will be using that browser anyway


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2501393


well hello their sailor...

(samsung 4.3 rom for the i9305 with a lot of 'optional' tweaks, just how i like it...)


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm prolly gonna flash to a new ROM on my GNEX soon as I find out if I have activation issues with kroger wireless. it activated in a wierd way (ESN swap with BYOD devices).

Or I might just activate as new or something and get a new number.. haven't decided weather it's worth loosing my data and minutes over.... hmmm...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 18, 2013)

i may not have  a phone, but my Iconia A1 810 is running Android 4.2.2  so i guess im in this club now too  it has a MediaTek quad-core processor MT8125T  (1.2 Ghz) arm cortex a7 in it with a PowerVR SGX 544MP gfx chip


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

MediaTek... LOL


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> basically google made a useless thing that most don't use always running,
> btw i searched root directory and found GoogleNow.apk and GoogleHome.apk
> 
> and on another topic EDIT:
> just a minor discovery but if i try to open an incognito tab in the default browser it crashes, not that anyone will be using that browser anyway


its a known bug : install another browser (personally i use Chrome for sync with my different pc's but some find it heavy. ) im sure mussels will have a good browser to recommend.

as for the 1st part ... no it's not useless (btw google search is still here with my nova but it doesn't run in background app, no ram no battery drain no cpu thread usage noticed )




AlienIsGOD said:


> i may not have  a phone, but my Iconia A1 810 is running Android 4.2.2  so i guess im in this club now too  it has a MediaTek quad-core processor MT8125T  (1.2 Ghz) arm cortex a7 in it with a PowerVR SGX 544MP gfx chip



Welcome



remixedcat said:


> MediaTek... LOL


and they do quite good chips with a affordable price.

SGX544MP is a gpu used in some other high end SOC afaik and cortex A7 is less hungry than A9 but yet more powerfull than the A8 revision.

 The iPhone 5A6 SoC features the tri-core SGX543MP3. The iPad (4th generation)A6X SoC features the quad-core SGX554MP4. The Exynos variant of the Samsung Galaxy S4 sports the tri-core SGX544MP3 clocked at 533 MHz


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow. He he.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2013)

look at this thing :O

21.5" android... everything?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

> Superior Sound
> Internal 2W stereo speakers ensure premium sound quality.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2013)

oh be nice, 2W is pretty powerful for an android device.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

currently testing http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1815285

*XDA: DevDB Information
GT-I9300 Resurrection Remix® KitKat - 4.4.2 - INCRIMENTAL [16/12/13], a ROM for the Samsung Galaxy S III I9300*

*Contributors*
westcrip

*Version Information
Status:* Stable
*Current Stable Version:* 4.0.7
*Stable Release Date:* 2013-09-01

*Created* 2013-08-12
*Last Updated* 2013-12-16

still have to see if it works with Boefflas CM11 Beta5

hummm lots of main process FC using ART ... Tema's CM11 V21 have none ... and they say RR is the best rom out there ahah


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 18, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> and they do quite good chips with a affordable price.



i got my tablet for $149 + tax refurb  $209 normally at my local store.  For the price it does what i want it to quite well and it runs one of the nicest android games i've seen so far, Soulcraft, with ease.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Mussels 3035687 said:
			
		

> oh be nice, 2W is pretty powerful for an android device.


Bumblebee wouldda done worse


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

and a normal flatscreen TV like my 32" toshiba have mostly 6w stereo hp ... so size to size 2w for that AOC AIO isn't so bad 

im more concerned about the Amlogic 8726-MX Dual Core @ 1.5GHz by anymean it's not a bad SOC  and it use a Mali400MP2 but im pretty sure they could do better like Odroid did with the

*ODROID-U2 
ULTRA COMPACT 1.7GHz QUAD-CORE BOARD
ODROID-U2 is a micro sized open development platform which is powered by Exynos4412 Prime . 1.7Ghz ARM Cortex-A9 Quad Cores Enjoy various PC peripherals on Android & Ubuntu Linux.

KEY FEATURES*

* Low-cost development platform
* Ultra compact size with full metal enclosure
* Quad core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore
* 10/100Mbps Ethernet with RJ-45 LAN Jack
* 2 x High speed USB2.0 Host port
* Audio codec with headphone jack on board
* Android 4.x & Ubuntu 12.10
* Community-driven projects & supports


 

if they can do a thing like that with a Exynos 4412 (same as the Galaxy S III but 1.7ghz not 1.6ghz max) AOC could also do it: quad A9 Mali400MP4 would have been quite lovely

someone is selling one of those beauty near my place ... 54chf atm too bad it doesn't fit in my "end of year budget" since it's an auction ... other bidder might go balistic over the price and it will likely end in a mess, yup very tight ... i think i will simply enjoy my Single core Ti Sitara A8 1ghz 512mb ram SGX531 powered Beaglebone Black instead


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## remixedcat (Dec 19, 2013)

phone this. very wifi. very font. yes


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2013)

21143 above Xperia Z and Galaxy Note 2

with Tema's V22 + Boeffla's CM11 OMNI 2.1 Beta 6 (i totally forgot that the Omni kernel had GPU OC/OV and the raw Cm11 didn't)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.tomtop.com/miracast-dlna...smartphone-tablet-pc-laptop-v569.html?aid=em2


cheapest miracast receiver i've seen, DLNA compliant as well...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://www.tomtop.com/miracast-dlna...smartphone-tablet-pc-laptop-v569.html?aid=em2
> 
> 
> cheapest miracast receiver i've seen, DLNA compliant as well...


cheap indeed and they ship to Switzerland ... lovely ... hum might be interesting


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 20, 2013)

YouTube came to my Roku 3 so I don't need a phone to stream on it anymore!!!!


----------



## Frick (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok. Is there a map app which lets me enter several stops on a route? Because Google Maps is still absolutely useless. And it's getting worse I think. It often gets places just wrong, it overshoots entire towns with a hundred miles, central bus stations are in several villages away from the actual central bus station.

Just A to B routing is fantastically stupid.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 21, 2013)

I got tired of my old Teclast P85 and its RK3066(what I used for movies otg I have my Transformer Prime to use around the house) and was a little unsure at first but got the hisense sero pro




its actually not that bad, its alot like my old nexus 7 besides the fact that it gets hot, opening it reveals it has nothing to cool the T3 inside so ocing = throttling but not bad for 100 bucks.

the picture was taken by the huawei vitria and its crappy camera(and thats really the only bad thing I see about this phone)




remixedcat said:


> phone this. very wifi. very font. yes
> View attachment 53446



those are some interesting wifi names there are they yours


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2013)

yes they are my wifi names he he


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2013)

really enjoying my Iconia A1  anyone know of any GOOD free or cheaper games to buy for android?  i like RPGs and am thinking Final Fantasy but not sure which one is best.  Also looked at first page for some of the recommended apps 

I also like the fact that charging or gaming my tablet doesn't heat up very much


----------



## KainXS (Dec 21, 2013)

kemco makes alot of cheap rpg's like that, my favorite is probably symphony of origin that just came out, theirs chaos rings also but you probably played that already and theirs spectral souls but its more of a tactical game. Record of Agarest war is also not bad but its kinda expensive.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2013)

Cheap RPG s...

Lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 22, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Cheap RPG s...
> 
> Lol


? whats wrong with asking that? i will prolly only have a $25 google card so my options are somewhat limited


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 22, 2013)

It's just funny the way you said it....


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 22, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> 21143 above Xperia Z and Galaxy Note 2


 Nice score you got there



AlienIsGOD said:


> anyone know of any GOOD free or cheaper games to buy for android?


Not sure if it's to your liking but i loved The Bard's Tale, its currently on sale on play store for just 0.99$
This one is an "HD port?" for the 2004 Bard's Tale on PC which is where i've played it, it has one of the BEST narrators ever (the late Tony Jay) I especially loved his performance in the Legacy of Kain series.
oh and when you install it you get 2 download options 
1-standard graphics for smartphones and what not ~1.5GB
2-HD graphics for tablets etc ~3GB

its a big game but for me its worth it,and if i ever got to have a good 10.1" tablet i'm trying the HD pack, even the standard pack has better graphics than the PC one


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 22, 2013)

Re rpg's, I'm playing 9th dawn-

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.valorware.ninthdawn&hl=en_GB

Cyber Knights-

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tresebrothers.games.cyberknightselite&hl=en_GB

FF Dimensions-

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.square_enix.android_googleplay.ffl_gp


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 22, 2013)

i second on Kemco RPG's but also some free one (even if its a pay to win it doesn't mean you have to pay to enjoy it... i played Inotia 3/4 and Zenonia 5 till end game without paying anything)

for me im more after FPSE and PPSSPP with some good ol' ISO or CSO (of the games i already physically own obviously )

immortal Dusk was kinda good too 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gamevil.ast.global
SEED2 - Vortex of War was also a good time killer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.seedtwo.market




AlienIsGOD said:


> ? whats wrong with asking that? i will prolly only have a $25 google card so my options are somewhat limited


i would say don't bother  but that's just me

i noticed it was pretty constructive


remixedcat said:


> Cheap RPG s... Lol





remixedcat said:


> MediaTek... LOL


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 22, 2013)

well bards tale is like $3 and FF Dimensions is on for $8 so i think i will go with those 2 for now and maybe buy a table or 3 for my Pinball Rocks games that i d/l'ed the other day.  Thanks all for the suggestions, much appreciated


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 24, 2013)

so i ended up getting FF dimensions $8, Bards Tale $1, NFS most wanted $1 and 3 of 4 pinball tables for Pinball Rocks  im glad i got this card at xmas as i wouldnt have gotten all these for this price


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 25, 2013)

Finally arrived, just hope that i don't desolder everything but the switch 
micro usb for comparison 






on another note went back to kitkat, temasek v23 and i think i'll keep it for a while


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, Ive officially given up trying to flash my LG G-Pad. Ive managed to root it but installing CWM ot TWRP on it is proving to be a nightmare and I cant seem to progress beyond that. Ive been trying to flash it to something else for weeks. Reading all these instructions on XDA forums and other android blogs about how to go about it but Im just completely stuck and its getting to a point where I will literally throw it at a wall If i carry on further.

To add more to the frustration, for some retarded unknown reason I cant get access to my NAS from it anymore and ive gone through every setting on my synology to find out if the I.P has been blocked but theres nothing there. so I honestly have no idea why but If i dont stop now I will destroy it....


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, Ive officially given up trying to flash my LG G-Pad. Ive managed to root it but installing CWM ot TWRP on it is proving to be a nightmare and I cant seem to progress beyond that. Ive been trying to flash it to something else for weeks. Reading all these instructions on XDA forums and other android blogs about how to go about it but Im just completely stuck and its getting to a point where I will literally throw it at a wall If i carry on further.
> 
> To add more to the frustration, for some retarded unknown reason I cant get access to my NAS from it anymore and ive gone through every setting on my synology to find out if the I.P has been blocked but theres nothing there. so I honestly have no idea why but If i dont stop now I will destroy it....



you might need a different/newer recovery in order to progress. on s4 everyone recommends philz recovery.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2013)

I dunno. All the guides tell me TWRP,

I dont think I can give a shit anymore tbh, I'll just recover it with the LG software and maybe LG have kitkat ready for it so i can update...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno. All the guides tell me TWRP,
> 
> I dont think I can give a shit anymore tbh, I'll just recover it with the LG software and maybe LG have kitkat ready for it so i can update...


yes but theres different versions of it, some may work better than others.

are you clearing cache + dalvik before flashing?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno. All the guides tell me TWRP,
> 
> I dont think I can give a shit anymore tbh, I'll just recover it with the LG software and maybe LG have kitkat ready for it so i can update...


yeah, custom os sometimes really hard on some devices
i remember my friend had local brand android phone that refuse it all and theres nothing he can do with that


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2013)

Score update 
 
do i need a S4 ? seems not... do i want a S4? mhhhh good question.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Score update
> View attachment 53586 View attachment 53587



challenge accepted. benching now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> challenge accepted. benching now.


but of course... still it's awesome what you can gain over a stock one and close the gap to the new gen ahah 
i know a S4 would give me even more once modified but i am really happy of 4.4.2 + Boeffla's cm 2.1 Omni44 Beta7 and my S3


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2013)

now that its not in powersaving mode


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> now that its not in powersaving mode



not bad   but the improvement is less than a stock S3 to my S3, indeed not powersaving (i use a OC/OV cpu/gpu aka: power extreme preset in the config app)

would need a 31k+ to see the same rate but i guess it's a bit hard to reach.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> not bad   but the improvement is less than a stock S3 to my S3, indeed not powersaving (i use a OC/OV cpu/gpu aka: power extreme preset in the config app)
> 
> would need a 31k+ to see the same rate but i guess it's a bit hard to reach.



i'm all stock. i know it can OC, but i feel no need to when mere tweaks can boost the performance - thats undervolted too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2013)

oh i see why its not so different from a stock one so  ahah i should know that a custom rom S4 with kernel and tweaks couldn't be so low (not in a bad way ofc ... )


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh i see why its not so different from a stock one so  ahah i should know that a custom rom S4 with kernel and tweaks couldn't be so low (not in a bad way ofc ... )


some of the differences are because they use the 3G/'eight' core model for the reference, and i've got the 4G quad core version.

i manage -0.4% battery drain with wifi and 3g on at idle, so i'm happy as can be - thats over 200 hours of idle battery life.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> some of the differences are because they use the 3G/'eight' core model for the reference, and i've got the 4G quad core version..



i wasn't meaning that...

and the reference one in antutu is the one with the Snapdragon S600 the Octa is labeled Octa notice that the S4 in the chart has exactely, if not a bit above, the same score of the HTC One who has a S600, the Octa score even lower than that. (that was even a drama moment on some forums when the bench showed that the Samsung SOC was doing worse than the Qualcom  SOC  )
also not mentioning the Exynos 5 Octa is less common than the S600 one plus they are both quadcore (octacore is a overrated statement, ofc it has 8 physical cores but not the same revision 4A7+4A15 doesn't make 8 cores even if some dev tweak the proc to work on all eight cores, its pretty dangerous and not meant to be, heck even Samsung dev work on a solution to get all 8 cores working but nope the Ex5Octa will still be a failure and the S600 version is way better than that.

at last the last time i mailed the Antutu team to know if it was the Ex5Octa or the S600 S4 they answered S600 (unless they changed it)

also do you use Antutu 4.0 or Antutu x 4.0 1st one is from Antutu 2nd one is from Antutu Labs. and is a bit more harsh than the first (i do 21946 in Antutu 4.0)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2013)

antutu 4.1.4


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 29, 2013)

nice scores!
while waiting for temasek V25 to download and while "daredevil mode " was still on i decided to:

Out with the old and in with the new





\
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IT LIIIVEES AGAIN i think  but i either have some software problems after updating preventing boot or i fucked something up while soldering  
edit :re-wipe both cache and reflashed and it works again aaand forgot to flash kernel, 
bad day,been making mistakes all-day and should have left this for tomorrow x-x


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> yes but theres different versions of it, some may work better than others.
> 
> are you clearing cache + dalvik before flashing?



I have absolutely no idea - thats why i said none of the instructions on XDA forums and blogs make any sort of sense to me. Ive got the tablet rooted but cant get TWRP or CWM to install or whatever.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ve got the tablet rooted but cant get TWRP or CWM to install or whatever.



what version of that tab you have, i assume its the V500? if so it should have installed without problems , if you still want to try check these links if you haven't already

>http://androidflagship.com/3180-install-cwm-recovery-lg-pad-8-3-v500
>http://dottech.org/140472/how-to-flash-cwm-or-twrp-recovery-on-lg-g-pad-8-3-guide/
>http://www.theandroidsoul.com/clockworkmod-cwm-recovery-lg-g-pad-8-3-android-tablet/


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 30, 2013)

since i updated to Temasek V26 +Boeffla omnirom beta8 and we're doing benches i gave it a quick try

CPU gov: lulzactiveq\ 200-1600 MHz
GPU: up to 700MHz +25mV overvolt
Antutu and AntutuX scores









i so want a snapdragon 800 to play with IF I HAD THE MONEY


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 30, 2013)

ahahahhahahaha 674pts and it would make 1k more than mine  gratz!

notice that the score of the X version is lower (also lower than what i score in that one ... weird  )



Doc41 said:


> since i updated to Temasek V26 +Boeffla omnirom beta8 and we're doing benches i gave it a quick try
> 
> CPU gov: lulzactiveq\ 200-1600 MHz
> GPU: up to 700MHz +25mV overvolt
> ...


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 1, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> (also lower than what i score in that one ... weird )



shows how crappy mine is
speaking of that the micro SD appears as read only and if i show properties from es file manager its shown as RW  but in no way i can copy something to it even from PC, i don't want to remove it from the phone every time i want to copy something ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 1, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> shows how crappy mine is
> speaking of that the micro SD appears as read only and if i show properties from es file manager its shown as RW  but in no way i can copy something to it even from PC, i don't want to remove it from the phone every time i want to copy something ?


and another bug that you have and i don't ... on the same rom same kernel? whaaat the hell!?


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 1, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> and another bug that you have and i don't ... on the same rom same kernel? whaaat the hell!?



apparently i seem to attract bugs and your phone has a repellent xD, though this is the most irritating one i had so far.

also just noticed 2 things, if i long press on the "go to sleep" quick setting the power menu shows up (facepalm) should have known this a long time ago now that the button is fixed i still don't use it  "i mainly use the power menu for the screenshot shortcut in it"
second is if i double tap quickly where the wifi logo shows up on the status bar it locks the phone "though i don't know if this is a feature or another bug" a useful one


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2014)

looks like ktoonz has fixed the random reboots for the S4 on 4.4 kitkat... lookin goooooood


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> since i updated to Temasek V26 +Boeffla omnirom beta8 and we're doing benches i gave it a quick try
> 
> CPU gov: lulzactiveq\ 200-1600 MHz
> GPU: up to 700MHz +25mV overvolt
> ...


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2014)

Due to recent events,  I now own a galaxy note 10.1....   can I do anything to this thing?  Upgrade the android os ect?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 4, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Due to recent events,  I now own a galaxy note 10.1....   can I do anything to this thing?  Upgrade the android os ect?





JunkBear said:


> Count me in. HTC Sensation 4G




well don't expect to be added to the list  the op seems to have abandoned the thread (since it's been a while since i asked to be added and with numerous android devices   ) 
@johnspack  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-10-1


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow,  lots of info on my new galaxy!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Due to recent events,  I now own a galaxy note 10.1....   can I do anything to this thing?  Upgrade the android os ect?



yep. look on xda, therell be dozens of custom roms for it (some based on samsung, some made from scratch)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep,  dling a 1gb rom for my 10.1...  not sure how to flash it yet though....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2014)

On my galaxy right now..    what a pain!  How do I flash this thing?  Have an 8gb sd card that works in it....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 4, 2014)

tuto on XDA it's way better explained than anything i or we could provide (i would gladly pm you but i have a SIII i dont know the whereabout of the Tab but i could search, if i was not about to go for 10hrs job in  a row >.< )


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally Temasek V27 with changelog
@johnspack gimme some time to link you on how to root->installing custom recovery->flashing
IIRC you need a custom recovery like CWM or TWRP first and proper flashing tools

EDIT: btw which note 10.1 you have, the first N8000 or the new one {2014 edition] ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 4, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Finally Temasek V27 with changelog
> @johnspack gimme some time to link you on how to root->installing custom recovery->flashing
> IIRC you need a custom recovery like CWM or TWRP first and proper flashing tools
> EDIT: btw which note 10.1 you have, the first N8000 or the new one {2014 edition] ?




allready flashed (who need changelog ... ) 
oohhh the padawan take the lead, nice nice i like that !  (joke btw)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2014)

It's not the newest,  for sure...  it's the GT-N8010.  Reregistered it and there was an android update for it that it applied,  so it's old,  but not real old......  Dam fun to play with!


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 4, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> allready flashed (who need changelog ... ) oohhh the padawan take the lead, nice nice i like that ! (joke btw)





johnspack said:


> It's not the newest, for sure... it's the GT-N8010. Reregistered it and there was an android update for it that it applied, so it's old, but not real old...... Dam fun to play with!


OK then "i was bored anyway while already messing with my brother's S3 "

oh and Look HERE if you like the full specs


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, now I know why my mom paid 600+ for this thing...   quad arm cpu,  was wondering why it was so fast....


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 4, 2014)

seems like it has the same CPU as S3 "Exynos 4412" which is a good one
as far as rooting+custom recovery you can check HERE or HERE

As for the ROM its up to you "your preference" some examples are
1: Modified STOCK ROM 4.1.2 JB HERE
2: Modified version of CyanogenMod 10.2 "4.3 JB" HERE
3: 4.4.2 by IOKP HERE
you can look for other ROMs on XDA, follow it's tutorial on how to install it
you'd have to wipe system/data "factory reset" and wipe system and dalvik cache partitions through the custom recovery "CWM for example" that means all data will be lost, though that won't be a problem as you just got it ?

on another note as you mentioned you have the n8010 "wifi only version" but there was no mention on that on XDA but there seem to be another one "N8013" which also seems to be a wifi only version so they might be compatible, as i said check the ROMs available on XDA and thoroughly read its post for info on how to/compatibility etc


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah,  nothing to save...  and I have no idea how to access recovzery menu yet....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 4, 2014)

Recovery..    god hard to type on this....


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 4, 2014)

johnspack said:


> and I have no idea how to access recovery menu yet...


for that check the first couple of links for rooting and custom recovery i posted, they should cover all the basics
good luck and happy flashing


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2014)

Broke the install so had to flash!  Goo manager is good stuff!  Also found the pen that comes with it, much easier to type with it....  still dam slow but better.
Also have an actual browser now,  even though it's chrome....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2014)

heh,  got mobile firefox installed,  thats better!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

johnspack said:


> heh,  got mobile firefox installed,  thats better!


i just use FF for short time, now i move to baidu browser. FF is too big just for browser and chrome too.
i wonder why the other dont create simple browser like opera mini that light fast and slim. today i feel like many browser with alot of features but not comfortable to use


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2014)

That's another thing I like about this galaxy..  2gbs system ram,  32gbs data storage,  and I added an 8gb sd card...  it has tons of ram for an android device,  ff  really is nothing for it....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh,  and I should mention,  if you have the older gt-n8010 model,  you will have to install this recovery method:   http://teamw.in/project/twrp2
Then install goo manager,  and use reboot to recovery console,  and then wipe,  and then install.  Works perfect!


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 5, 2014)

@johnspack looks like you're having fun, i assume it was successful 
both recoveries work, i just switched from CWM to TWRP on my S3 yesterday for its touch capability, so what ROM did you install?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2014)

The first one you listed, it looked safest.  Nice it rooted on install.  I'll try others as I get braver      sent from my galaxy....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2014)

New Dell Venue 8 Android 32Gb owner here. Picked it up on Newegg for $160.00 Snappy Clovertrail dual core thats running 4.2.2. This tablet keeps me awake at night browsing from bed.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh,  for the recovery  I had to use twrp,  cwm wouldnt install on this version of android.....  4.12


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 27, 2014)

Is anyone excited for the htc m8?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Is anyone excited for the htc m8?



nope 


i've updated my android collection, as of today i have:

Galaxy S4 I9505: dual booting GE kitkat 4.4/TW kitkat 4.4
S3 I9300 + I9305 on modded touchwiz 4.3 (different rom for each, looks and feels the same tho)
Tab 3 8.0 T310: dual booting 4.2.2 OC'd 1.5Ghz -> 1.9GHz and CM11 (which i dont really like on this tab, loses too many features)


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 28, 2014)

First time android user here (newbie), just got a mainstream Motorola Moto G 16GB dual sim, count me in i guess? >_>


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> First time android user here (newbie), just got a mainstream Motorola Moto G 16GB dual sim, count me in i guess? >_>


i do count you in... but the op doesn't update  (other more important things to care about i guess  ) if you have any question feel free, i bet many lurker of this thread will be able and happy to help!

WELCOME!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 28, 2014)

every brands release dual simcard
I prefer one but its kinda hard to find


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

well i have a UMI X1 with dual sim but it is my backup phone along with my X10 Mini Pro and my U8180 ... just in case my GT-i9300 go fubar ...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks 

Just got this last week and in our region, only the dual sim version exist (or was supposed to be released here)
, installed several apps and ive filled most of the space now heh, tho most of these are downloaded because of curiosity (benchmarks and large 3d games and emulators >_>)
Also included several videos and tested if a 720 hi10p anime would play lel (turns out that it stutters quite a bit)

My old phones were Sony Ericsson K320i and Sony Ericsson Satio, my Satio now is my backup... or rather a phone i give whenever i get into a holdup lel (the place i live isnt exactly a peaceful place)

Regarding android itself, i hear these task killers and i hear they are not really something you use for your phone because the way the OS works?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> Regarding android itself, i hear these task killers and i hear they are not really something you use for your phone because the way the OS works?


well since Android is Linux the memory management is kinda efficient i only use the recent app menu (long press home button) and swipe to the left to free a bit of memory with app i don't need to run in background... 

what version of Android come with the Moto G (since motorola is google i hope it is at last jelly bean or better KitKat ) depending on the version the management is even more efficient KitKat (non official) do wonder with my SIII


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 29, 2014)

I see, so i guess i wont be needing much of the task killers scattered all over google play? (i have this clean master thing app but only mostly sits here and i use it to see some trash lyin around).

All Moto G comes with 4.3 JB, some comes with kitkat 4.4.2 already (specially the google play edition), Mine comes with 4.3 JB, but update to Kitkat is still pending (maybe because the dual sim version for our region). Not sure if i wnt to go kitkat now tho, as it will lose the already existing OTG functionality of the device :\

The official flip shells look neat, tho im not sure if someone would sell it here, considering most folks here thought motorola is already dead :O


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2014)

only ever use task killers built into the phone - they wont kill anything important off.

those task killers will kill your notifications, your alarm clock, your calendar etc... they're not worth it.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess il just swipe en away then :O (on Moto G and prolly the nexus ones and Moto X, the multitask button displays the previously opened apps and lets you swipe em away)

OT:
@Mussels: is it just me or it was spelled Moderprator? :O


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> OT:
> @Mussels: is it just me or it was spelled Moderprator? :O



don't worry that's just normal 

also yep recent app plus swipe away free memory even on official (the only plus is that i have a memory usage bar in my multitask menu dunno if it exist in official ... i rarely stay with official bloat edition roms ... )


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2014)

i'm the moderprator kitty.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 29, 2014)

Recently "updgraded" from my Galaxy S4 to a Note 3 and im totally diggin' it!  Thought it might be a bit too large but its really not.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2014)

Psychoholic said:


> Recently "updgraded" from my Galaxy S4 to a Note 3 and im totally diggin' it!  Thought it might be a bit too large but its really not.



god i want a note 3 :/ and a note 4. and a tab 3 10.1". and an 8" windows 8 tablet that runs starcraft II.


why is life unfair.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 30, 2014)

so i hear lenovo buys motorola from google
 that was short lived


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> so i hear lenovo buys motorola from google
> that was short lived


Got a source?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> im active on android news and info, and i never seen this bs anywhere on the main android news network ... why would google sell Motorola to Lenovo ... it make no sense at all ...


Actually found it:
http://investor.google.com/releases/2014/0129.html


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 30, 2014)

mkay .... stupid google. to Lenovo that's really the worst case scenario ...
well .... Motorola and Lenovo not the same homeland not the same mentality ... not the same .... Moto .... (oh the end is not so bad...)

delet the post as i deleted mine  @Thrackan  ... it must have been during my sleep (the only moment when i am not connected  )


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> mkay .... stupid google. to Lenovo that's really the worst case scenario ...


I'm more worried about never getting a Droid 5, or any full QWERTY slider with half decent specs. Dat LG F3Q is teh sux.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 30, 2014)

Thrackan said:


> I'm more worried about never getting a Droid 5, or any full QWERTY slider with half decent specs. Dat LG F3Q is teh sux.


i am more worried about 13b buy 3b sales ... there is something strange about that ...

the only slider i have atm is a X10 Mini Pro Moto i never brought any of the android set they did (before google) and i planned on maybe one of the googlemoto one (tho i love Lenovo/Intel/Android phone well the MTK they have are not so bad either) i had motorola phone before android : my 1st gsm phone my 1st razr then the 1st 3G phone i had was a V980i

oh gosh i perfectly remembered the V980i xD and it was years before ... 

 
Swisscom not vodafone .... and i still have it somewhere xD


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2014)

My wife currently uses a Droid 4, and besides the dated hardware and the locked bootloader it's a pretty good device (once you install CM). Before that she had a Desire Z, which was wonderful for its time, and a Milestone (Droid 1 European version).

Sliders used to be my fav too back in the days before Android, and I actually wanted to own a X10 Mini Pro but got a X10 Mini by mistake :/


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 30, 2014)

hope it will still get timely updates for the moto g which i only got last week lel.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 30, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> hope it will still get timely updates for the moto g which i only got last week lel.


normaly yes ... even if it will be lenovo, they are quite actual with updates, not like LG (Optimus 2x and 4XHD for exemples)

on the best: google will still assure updates of the Moto G and X



Thrackan said:


> My wife currently uses a Droid 4, and besides the dated hardware and the locked bootloader it's a pretty good device (once you install CM). Before that she had a Desire Z, which was wonderful for its time, and a Milestone (Droid 1 European version).
> 
> Sliders used to be my fav too back in the days before Android, and I actually wanted to own a X10 Mini Pro but got a X10 Mini by mistake :/



argh for the X10 Mini mistake ... my X10 Mini Pro is under a jelly bean rom but i have some charging issues (even on stock) must be the µUSB port


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thrackan said:


> Actually found it:
> http://investor.google.com/releases/2014/0129.html


yeah
lenovo goes bigger, and they  offer better price ratio
and i dunno maybe google better focus on software and leaving the hardware section for phone manufactures


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 30, 2014)

now that i remember it, our first (or rather 2nd) phone was a motorola. It was huge and one of the early text capable phone that arrived in our region, you can even use 4 aa batteries to power it lel


----------



## johnspack (Feb 3, 2014)

Hillarious....  was wondering if it could be done...  oced my tablet.  Just updated my revolution hd rom,  and found the Zeus kernel.  My cute little 1.4ghz quad promptly walked up to 1.6ghz!
Seeing if a gpu oc will stick but not sure about that one...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Hillarious....  was wondering if it could be done...  oced my tablet.  Just updated my revolution hd rom,  and found the Zeus kernel.  My cute little 1.4ghz quad promptly walked up to 1.6ghz!
> Seeing if a gpu oc will stick but not sure about that one...




my 1.5Ghz tablet sits at 1.9 nice and stable, undervolted.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> my 1.5Ghz tablet sits at 1.9 nice and stable, undervolted.


sometimes i think android os need to optimized for more, today processor has more cores and has higher speed but no matter how fast your phone/tablet, you gonna have lag sometimes


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> sometimes i think android os need to optimized for more, today processor has more cores and has higher speed but no matter how fast your phone/tablet, you gonna have lag sometimes



thats what 4.4/kitkat is all about. replacing dalvik with ART.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> thats what 4.4/kitkat is all about. replacing dalvik with ART.


yep, im just waiting for kitkat
and i hope the performance like what we expect before


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> thats what 4.4/kitkat is all about. replacing dalvik with ART.


Is there any way I can see if my rom is running ART or Dalvik?


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 3, 2014)

still waiting for Kitkat official update for dual sim version of Moto G, perhaps it would get released once it lands on India this february.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2014)

Thrackan said:


> Is there any way I can see if my rom is running ART or Dalvik?



by default, always dalvik. not all roms are compatible with ART, most custom ones arent.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 3, 2014)

Thrackan said:


> Is there any way I can see if my rom is running ART or Dalvik?


you can see it in the "developer options" if you have it active, if not just click(touch) 7 time the build number (or the android version i don't remember clearly xD)
you can see it in the option on the dev section and you can switch from Dalvik to ART or reverse.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> you can see it in the "developer options" if you have it active, if not just click(touch) 7 time the build number (or the android version i don't remember clearly xD)
> you can see it in the option on the dev section and you can switch from Dalvik to ART or reverse.




if he's on a custom ROM, dont upgrade to ART without checking. if the roms been deodexed, ART will just soft brick the phone, and only a full wipe and reinstall will fix it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> if he's on a custom ROM, dont upgrade to ART without checking. if the roms been deodexed, ART will just soft brick the phone, and only a full wipe and reinstall will fix it.


well nothing that can be fixed, and if he had a problem he could just ask for help and we would have help him. i was just answering at the question he brought up. complication are the fun part for after the experiment (or huge success if it works on the 1st try)

and one shall know that you never try a new thing on a Android device without doing a full NANdroid backup before, so then a full wipe or restoration is just a small matter.

oh and my S3 ROM is  Deodexed and i use ART since the V6 (V38 for me atm) i wonder if its from device to device (mixed up "is" and "is not" xD) hum i need to double check


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2014)

Heh,  Android Tuner...  you can force all four cores to stay active...  instantly increased my AnTuTu bench.....  yes there is a bench for android...  we should start a thread!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2014)

Some pics:




Rooted,  1.4ghz arm with zeus kernel oced to 1.6,  and core parking off.....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2014)

In order:

Galaxy tab 1, 7.0 (loaned out, due back this week)
Tab 2 7.0, tab 3 8.0
S1, S2, S3x3, S4


I AM NOT A HOARDER, K!?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well nothing that can be fixed, and if he had a problem he could just ask for help and we would have help him. i was just answering at the question he brought up. complication are the fun part for after the experiment (or huge success if it works on the 1st try)
> 
> and one shall know that you never try a new thing on a Android device without doing a full NANdroid backup before, so then a full wipe or restoration is just a small matter.
> 
> oh and my S3 ROM is  Deodexed and i use ART since the V6 (V38 for me atm) i wonder if its from device to device (mixed up "is" and "is not" xD) hum i need to double check




that just means it reverted to dalvik. look into what its running, it should have reset to dalvik.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2014)

Current screen:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2014)

johnspack said:


> yes there is a bench for android...  we should start a thread!


read some  post before .... also Samsung got banned from 3DMarks for "cheating" because they programmed the rom to make the SOC run faster when benchmarking xD (specially the Exynos 5 Octa (the fake 8core))
bench doesn't reflect the perf or user experience of the phone, we can post score here no need for a thread who would have 2 or 3 score at maximum.



Mussels said:


> that just means it reverted to dalvik. look into what its running, it should have reset to dalvik.



aannnd NO ... i checked and re checked ART is active even after reboot ...

where is the fun, if you can't softbrick or have bugs ... tinkering is fun .... otherwise i would have a iPhone if i wanted a "safe, updated, closed, overexepensive for nothing, smartphone"


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> aannnd NO ... i checked and re checked ART is active even after reboot ...
> 
> where is the fun, if you can't softbrick or have bugs ... tinkering is fun .... otherwise i would have a iPhone if i wanted a "safe, updated, closed, overexepensive for nothing, smartphone"




every 4.4 rom for the s4 i9505 i've seen, has been deodexed. every one of those phones bricks and cant be fixed with any less than a full wipe (so not a factory reset, wiping all partitions) if you tried ART on them. that may be different for other phones, but there is no harm in warning people to check compatibility first.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mussels said:


> In order:
> 
> Galaxy tab 1, 7.0 (loaned out, due back this week)
> Tab 2 7.0, tab 3 8.0
> ...


oooow, i want s4 but the price is pretty high
s4 mini looks like over price
>$350 is too much for just phone


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> oooow, i want s4 but the price is pretty high
> s4 mini looks like over price
> >$350 is too much for just phone



buy second hand damaged, replace the screen yourself 

all those S3's cost me $100 or less, $15 for new glass and away i go. use them as media players or sell to family/friends.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2014)

Mussels said:


> every 4.4 rom for the s4 i9505 i've seen, has been deodexed. every one of those phones bricks and cant be fixed with any less than a full wipe (so not a factory reset, wiping all partitions) if you tried ART on them. that may be different for other phones, but there is no harm in warning people to check compatibility first.


indeed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2014)

I wondering if its too late to ditch my GSIII for a Note3 with the Note4 & Galaxy S5 just around the corner.

Im tempted to sell off my tablet to get it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 9, 2014)

JUst got HTC ONE and I love it probably best buy for me in years(phone based) Too bad 4G is not in my area yet.And 4.4 update hopefully will be released this month.BUt in all I like it.Any tips tricks or advices about this device,any good gadgets, apps i would need


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 9, 2014)

sad news i ahd to sell the GSIII but i found a seller nearby with a Sony Xperia Play ... single core but i always wanted to fiddle with one  cheap enough to be a good bargain for me ... im going to fetch it thuesday normaly


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just upgraded from a LG Nexus 4 to a LG G2 an i must say it was well worth it


----------



## t_ski (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, the G2 is a monster.  I'm eagerly awaiting KK.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yes, the G2 is a monster.  I'm eagerly awaiting KK.


i'm loving it. The IPS LCD looks fantastic also.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 11, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> i'm loving it. The IPS LCD looks fantastic also.


DId u took normal test or extreme?in extreme I got around 7k in normal around 11k


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> DId u took normal test or extreme?in extreme I got around 7k in normal around 11k


Extreme


----------



## johnspack (Feb 11, 2014)

Sheesh that's a powerful unit.  My poor old note 10.1!  Still having fun with this old thing though...  now on the Hyperdrive rom with the Zeus kernel.  Seems to be the best so far.  Was trying vpn to a server I run down in the States,  and it wouldn't connect,  found out the server is running xp home,  (yes it will be upgraded to win7 soon),  and has no ppp encryption.  The stock settings on my tablet don't have encryption settings,  so I had to dl VpnRoot because it allows you to uncheck encryption,  so now it works.  Weird stuff.  So vpn works,  local smb shares work,  the only thing I still can't get to work is cifs shares.  I think I have to flash cifs.ko or something to the kernel....   Did 3 rom flashes today alone just to test stuff,  so I think I could do it if I knew how....


----------



## johnspack (Feb 11, 2014)

Current rom,  darn these tablets are fun!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe I'm stupid but on vodaphone support they told me that I can get 4.4 kitkat update from android play store.But to me it seems only launcher thats makes your phone look like kitkat,but its not actual software update.Are they trying to fool me or what?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Maybe I'm stupid but on vodaphone support they told me that I can get 4.4 kitkat update from android play store.But to me it seems only launcher thats makes your phone look like kitkat,but its not actual software update.Are they trying to fool me or what?


yes they are trying to fool you, you don't get system updates from the play store.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 11, 2014)

one thing for sure ... no need for the last one to enjoy fully the device ...

so as i wrote above i sold the SGSIII and took a cheap Xperia Play : BL Unlock, Flashtool FTF .79, Fastboot flash Lupus V7 Kernel, CWM flash Neo2Play 4.0.4

while it score nearly 3.5times under my SGSII (not stock ofc) PPSSPP is smooth and less sound crack and stutter... Tiny AR 2 at 1/160 physics + max texture same result... FPse none of my usual iso is laggy ...

i have to say : "WOW" a single core Snapdragon MSM8255 @1.6 with a Adreno 205 (single core as well ) feel almost (but way enough) smooth as a quad core Exynos 4412 @1.6 with a Mali400Mp4 (quad core)


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 11, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> one thing for sure ... no need for the last one to enjoy fully the device ...
> 
> so as i wrote above i sold the SGSIII and took a cheap Xperia Play : BL Unlock, Flashtool FTF .79, Fastboot flash Lupus V7 Kernel, CWM flash Neo2Play 4.0.4
> 
> ...


Both my Snapdragons rolled really well....
*edit* I almost forgot my Original DInc!! So, all three of my snaps (Dinc 1, Dinc 2, and Rezound) were all solid.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Maybe I'm stupid but on vodaphone support they told me that I can get 4.4 kitkat update from android play store.But to me it seems only launcher thats makes your phone look like kitkat,but its not actual software update.Are they trying to fool me or what?



the play store had a 4.4 update, but otherwise they're blowing smoke up your ass.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> the play store had a 4.4 update, but otherwise they're blowing smoke up your ass.


But why its not there anymore?I just downloaded kitkat 4.4 laucher i wonder if its worth to pay for premium features


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> But why its not there anymore?I just downloaded kitkat 4.4 laucher i wonder if its worth to pay for premium features



no you dont understand. the play store ITSELF updated. no updates for phones in there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2014)

so my Xperia Play is in use for a bit more than 2 day now ... i have to say... totaly love it! FPse/PPSSPP : GLORIOUS!  replaying FFVII or any other without overlay button is ... sooo beautiful, sometime ... older is definitely better


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2014)

got some new tools coming in for screen repairs.

short version: you can pry off the glass, clean off the liquid adhesive + regular adhesive, replace glass and have a working phone.


buuuuut, it seems to cause issues with the S3's i've repaired where the touchscreen 'overloads' sometimes and you have to power it off and on (the screen, not the whole phone) to make it work again.

got some acetone + alcohol wipes coming in to clean it better, and what they call "OCA" adhesive - basically a sticky sheet instead of an annoying to apply liquid adhesive, designed to fill the gap and stop this problem.

got two phones i've repaired with this method to test it on and see if it fixes the problems, if it does expect pics and such here.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 13, 2014)

hey mussels where would you suggest getting a replacement screen for my nexus 5? I am having trouble finding it for anything less than $140(ebay). It may not be possible but figured it's worth asking. thanks


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 13, 2014)

Had to send back my HTC one to store because vodaphone mobile internet coverage was shit.So i decided to switch to EE with some research and hopefully my new nexus 5 will Kick ass.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2014)

digibucc said:


> hey mussels where would you suggest getting a replacement screen for my nexus 5? I am having trouble finding it for anything less than $140(ebay). It may not be possible but figured it's worth asking. thanks



ebay, thats it. some phones you can replace the glass seperate, but if you need an LCD enjoy the prices. look up what they cost for an S4/note III... and then realise they need a special UV cured liquid adhesive on top :/


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 14, 2014)

Hmm, to Kitkat or not to Kitkat...


----------



## digibucc (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm a big fan of kitkat, why would you not?


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 18, 2014)

well, OTG was disabled/ not functioning on the new kitkat for Moto G, but it seems Motorola made changes on the dual sim version (in which i have) and brought back USB OTG on the Moto G and even improved it, The single sim version just also received the newer update as well and also brings back the native USB OTG.

Now downloading the update ^__^

And lol at some sellers selling their mobile gadgets for extremely high price because Flappy Bird is installed, even locally hey are exploiting it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> well, OTG was disabled/ not functioning on the new kitkat for Moto G, but it seems Motorola made changes on the dual sim version (in which i have) and brought back USB OTG on the Moto G and even improved it, The single sim version just also received the newer update as well and also brings back the native USB OTG.
> 
> Now downloading the update ^__^
> 
> And lol at some sellers selling their mobile gadgets for extremely high price because Flappy Bird is installed, even locally hey are exploiting it.



its hilarous because on android you can literally copy paste the .apk with any file explorer, and install it to any android device.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 18, 2014)

Even if i can do manual install, i would not like such game on my device, what's so good about it anyway that everyone here is goin nuts over it? Just tap tap over the pipes and get hi score. Fb news feed gets flooded with it -___-


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> Even if i can do manual install, i would not like such game on my device, what's so good about it anyway that everyone here is goin nuts over it? Just tap tap over the pipes and get hi score. Fb news feed gets flooded with it -___-




people liked it because anyone could play, and they could watch them fail. there is amusement in watching people get so angry over a game thats barely harder than the original mario games


----------



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like lots of us get kitkat now finally,  even my note 10.1!   http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_usa_announces_kitkat_compatible_devices-news-7855.php


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 18, 2014)

My Moto X has 4.4.2 been using it for a couple days I like it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2014)

the S3! yes!

my tab 3 8.0! also yes! (its on 4.1.2 for whatever reason, samsung dropped the ball on launch there)


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 22, 2014)

Is there a player witch has the following function, to repeat a part of a song/mix lets say from 53' to 58' by giving the player a star point(in) and an end poin(out) and then repeating between the two ? i had a funtion like that in a cheap mp3 player called iRiver E100. Thanks.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Looks like lots of us get kitkat now finally,  even my note 10.1!   http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_usa_announces_kitkat_compatible_devices-news-7855.php


yeah but its no where to grand 9082
need to wait a little before flasing custom rom


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2014)

got my S4 updated to samsungs 4.4.2 earlier than expected, using the Echoe V15 rom + Ktoonz kernel with a build.prop tweak to get wifi working.


Thankfully its all playing nice despite me being on the old 4.2.2 bootloader - meaning i've managed to avoid KNOX and can run any rom i want without voiding any warranty crap.

(to those who dont know: samsungs 4.3 and 4.4 roms include a new security feature that voids your "knox warranty" if you root or custom recovery, and 100% cockblocks you from ever downgrading your rom to an older official version)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> got my S4 updated to samsungs 4.4.2 earlier than expected, using the Echoe V15 rom + Ktoonz kernel with a build.prop tweak to get wifi working.
> 
> 
> Thankfully its all playing nice despite me being on the old 4.2.2 bootloader - meaning i've managed to avoid KNOX and can run any rom i want without voiding any warranty crap.
> ...




well once on a good custom ROM 98.97% of the S4 user won't go back to a Sambloat ROM so Knox is just a mean to scare regular user who eventually think about going custom to try and fall back to stock after.

but it can f**k you up if you brick the phone (which will likely never happen ... Galaxy phones are virtually unbrickable )

ohhh a JB rom for my Xplay ... fingers crossing for KK it would be the best option for a Xplay


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well once on a good custom ROM 98.97% of the S4 user won't go back to a Sambloat ROM so Knox is just a mean to scare regular user who eventually think about going custom to try and fall back to stock after.
> 
> but it can f**k you up if you brick the phone (which will likely never happen ... Galaxy phones are virtually unbrickable )




you can always odin restore back to stock whatever you were on, be it 4.3 or 4.4, knox gets restored but recovery mode notes you went custom.

i got mine second hand and have no warranty, but i sure as hell dont want anything to restrict my ROM choices - 4.4 has been buggy for ages, so i was dual booting 4.3+4.4 until this week, and the KNOX crap would have stopped me doing that (or going back to 4.2.2 if i had issues)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> you can always odin restore back to stock whatever you were on, be it 4.3 or 4.4, knox gets restored but recovery mode notes you went custom.s)


^this is why i say Galaxy line are virtually unbrickable


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> ^this is why i say Galaxy line are virtually unbrickable



pretty much. as long as the mainboard is intact you can buy every hardware part on ebay, and software unbrick at any time.

i guess thats the source of the hatred against KNOX - for a series of phones where ANYTHING can be undone or repaired, having one bit of software that cant be removed or undone as the stick in the mud...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> In order:
> 
> Galaxy tab 1, 7.0 (loaned out, due back this week)
> Tab 2 7.0, tab 3 8.0
> ...


I have that same case on my tablet


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I have that same case on my tablet




i got a new case on my tab 3 8.0, is so pretty... has one of the magnets so it turns on and off when you open/close the lid... AND ITS BLUE


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i got a new case on my tab 3.0, is so pretty... has one of the magnets so it turns on and off when you open/close the lid... AND ITS BLUE


I REQUIRE LINK PLS


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I REQUIRE LINK PLS




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321259351995?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

PICS TOO


----------



## Hugis (Feb 23, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> well, OTG was disabled/ not functioning on the new kitkat for Moto G, but it seems Motorola made changes on the dual sim version (in which i have) and brought back USB OTG on the Moto G and even improved it, The single sim version just also received the newer update as well and also brings back the native USB OTG.
> 
> Now downloading the update ^__^
> 
> And lol at some sellers selling their mobile gadgets for extremely high price because Flappy Bird is installed, even locally hey are exploiting it.




Can you point me to the info about this update, cant find it ....

Ta


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 24, 2014)

The official flip case to the moto g has some magnet issue, it messes up the internal compass.

@Hugis: it went live (OTA) on my device (XT033 dual sim version) but xda forums for the moto G has the info as well.

@Kitkat update: after using for several days, it seems that the previous 4.3 JB is more stable.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 24, 2014)

and there goes Nokia's first Android Line, the X series


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 24, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> and there goes Nokia's first Android Line, the X series


still it look utterly crappy ... the interface is ... urk ...basically a Asha with android and a custom Launcher8


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> samsungs 4.3 and 4.4 roms include a new security feature that voids your "knox warranty" if you root or custom recovery, and 100% cockblocks you from ever downgrading your rom to an older official version



samsung really messed up the 4.3 OFW for the SIII, VERY laggy and slow although its fine for the note II 

disregarding KNOX (which didn't show up for us and we don't care about warranty anyway) since the 4.3 they made a v2 EFS partition which apparently messes up the modem if you try to downgrade "to 4.1.2 for example" which we discovered the hard way when my brother updated his phone ,if you want to run your SIII normally again luckily there is a v2 patch to fix the modem in case of downgrading to 4.1.2 which we did successfully .

honestly i don't think i can return to a samsung rom even if they released 4.4 for SIII, which i already have via CM11 "though i'd love a stable build "


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2014)

4.4 kitkat for galaxy S4 just came out in germany, first official release (not a leak) so far.


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah i read the news over at sammobile that samsung USA first released for note 3-S4  few days ago and several phones-tabs were listed that would get the update.
4.3 just reached the middle east a week ago, wonder how long kitkat would take


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> samsung really messed up the 4.3 OFW for the SIII, VERY laggy and slow although its fine for the note II
> 
> disregarding KNOX (which didn't show up for us and we don't care about warranty anyway) since the 4.3 they made a v2 EFS partition which apparently messes up the modem if you try to downgrade "to 4.1.2 for example" which we discovered the hard way when my brother updated his phone ,if you want to run your SIII normally again luckily there is a v2 patch to fix the modem in case of downgrading to 4.1.2 which we did successfully .
> 
> honestly i don't think i can return to a samsung rom even if they released 4.4 for SIII, which i already have via CM11 "though i'd love a stable build "



oh, that whole EFSV2 crap is tied in with knox and the new bootloader. thats my problem with it all.

custom 4.3 roms are insane on the S3, speedy and light


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 25, 2014)

So i hear Galaxy S4.1 is announced

er...i mean Galaxy S5 '__'


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> So i hear Galaxy S4.1 is announced
> 
> er...i mean Galaxy S5 '__'




yeah a waterproofed, higher clocked S4 with a new camera.

i wouldnt mind it as a replacement to what i have, but its not worth upgrading from an S4 (s3 users otoh, definitely worth it)


----------



## johnspack (Feb 25, 2014)

Well now my tablet is getting fun...  just found d***it....  does fun stuff!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 25, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> So i hear Galaxy S4.1 is announced
> 
> er...i mean Galaxy S5 '__'


and so far it aint impress me much, too bad


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 26, 2014)

So its up to the Next HTC flagship or Xperia Z2?

Xperia M2 seems to go the Moto G route

And it seems Goophone has done it again
http://www.goophone.cc/phones/goophone-s5.html


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally tried cyanogen mod after everyone kept talking about how it's perfect and the best rom ever. I felt it was just okay. I got worse batterylife with it, and some features that I loved from touchwiz were not there. I decided to just go back to my heavily modded version of touchwiz


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Finally tried cyanogen mod after everyone kept talking about how it's perfect and the best rom ever. I felt it was just okay. I got worse batterylife with it, and some features that I loved from touchwiz were not there. I decided to just go back to my heavily modded version of touchwiz




CM is great for abandoned phones - its a 'pure' version of android with no carrier bloat, often updated for years after a phone is abandonded.

for example: galaxy S1 stopped at 2.3.6, CM lets me get 4.4.2


for my high end stuff i never, ever use it. missing features like MHL in some roms just break it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2014)

For no reason i went on a benchmarking spree on my android phones and tablets. listed in order of SPEEEEEEEED.

used Antutu X - the 'cheat free' version.



Galaxy S1: 5,032 (stock)
Galaxy Tab 1 7.0 5,432 (Overclocked)
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 9,359 (stock for now)
Galaxy S2: 10,784 (stock)
Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 17,939 (Overclocked massively, CPU and GPU)
Galaxy S3: 17,976 (stock - can break 20K OC'd)
Galaxy S4: 28,709 (stock - can pass 30k overclocked)


interesting is the tab 3 8.0 vs S3 - the S3 is quad core vs dual, but the architecture of the tab 3 is just faster overall per clock.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> So its up to the Next HTC flagship or Xperia Z2?
> 
> Xperia M2 seems to go the Moto G route
> 
> ...


personally im not impressed by S5 design, the front is ok but the back, not looks like flagship phone
 too bad samsung


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> samsung really messed up the 4.3 OFW for the SIII, VERY laggy and slow although its fine for the note II
> 
> disregarding KNOX (which didn't show up for us and we don't care about warranty anyway) since the 4.3 they made a v2 EFS partition which apparently messes up the modem if you try to downgrade "to 4.1.2 for example" which we discovered the hard way when my brother updated his phone ,if you want to run your SIII normally again luckily there is a v2 patch to fix the modem in case of downgrading to 4.1.2 which we did successfully .
> 
> honestly i don't think i can return to a samsung rom even if they released 4.4 for SIII, which i already have via CM11 "though i'd love a stable build "




samsung always mess up their firmware ...

well with antutu X my SIII (resold ) broke the 20k with a standard 1.6ghz oc (i think i also posted some result here, and my Xperia Play does 6580-7890 ... and it doesn't feel worse than the SIII with the app i use ... (and i don't use low demanding app ...) processing power in a phone? smokescreen? a Snap S2+Adreno 205 is enough for PPSSPP and FPSE or Dead Trigger ... 

all i demande is a 4.4 for it  since its the perfect device for KK or KK is perfect for that device ... aahhh whatever.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2014)

*South Korea rules smartphone users can delete Android bloatware*

In a move that we can only hope inspires other mobile regulators, the South Korean government has struck a major blow against Android bloatware. _Yonhap News_ reports that Korea's Ministry of Science, ICT and Future Planning (MISP) is bringing the hammer down on preinstalled Android apps, introducing new guidelines that will enable users to delete them. Carriers won't be forced to make apps related to WiFi, user settings, NFC or an app store removable, but even with core services excluded, it puts almost 60 apps installed by the country's three biggest providers at risk. Samsung and LG won't escape the judgment either, with more than half of their 40 default apps facing a less-than-certain future.

The ministry said preinstalled apps are an "inconvenience" to users and cause "unfair competition" between operators and carriers, so it asked them to offer detailed information to users on how much storage their preinstalled apps take up. It also intends to apply the same rules to Google's suite of apps and services, which includes Gmail and Hangouts, although the regulator is still in talks with the search giant. Samsung, LG, SK Telecom and others have until April before the rules come into effect, which could mean Korean users will be able to tweak apps installed on their new Galaxy S 5, should the device launch in the coming months.

http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/24/south-korea-delete-preinstalled-android-apps/


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 4, 2014)

my samsung galaxy s2 d710 won't turn on due to wrong pit files. anyone know how to fix a pit file issue? PM me.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2014)

camoxiong said:


> my samsung galaxy s2 d710 won't turn on due to wrong pit files. anyone know how to fix a pit file issue? PM me.



reflash a stock rom with odin. pit files are partition tables, so as long as your stock rom includes that (most do) you'll be fine.


you can probaby get them from http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ (register and log in)


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 4, 2014)

Mussels said:


> reflash a stock rom with odin. pit files are partition tables, so as long as your stock rom includes that (most do) you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> you can probaby get them from http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ (register and log in)



I can't turn on my phone. every time i tried to turn on my phone, no booting only the blue indicator light comes on


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2014)

camoxiong said:


> I can't turn on my phone. every time i tried to turn on my phone, no booting only the blue indicator light comes on



download mode, ODIN.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2014)

cbf reuploading the photos, go here to enjoy the photo album of me dissecting and repairing a galaxy s4

https://www.facebook.com/Mussels.phone.PC.Repairs/posts/609156032488641


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 8, 2014)

*cringe*
Great job on those phones , though if people had a simple cover like this they wouldn't break screens, mine even survived falling on concrete with it


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 8, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> *cringe*
> Great job on those phones , though if people had a simple cover like this they wouldn't break screens, mine even survived falling on concrete with it


yeah, i prefer like that than using flip cover, flip cover its too much for phone


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2014)

i have an even simpler cover - just the edges, no back. use a gorilla glass screen protector on the front, so the actually fragile bits are protected, and the useless easily replaced battery cover is not.


i find large cases cause high end phones to overheat, especially in aus summer.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i have an even simpler cover - just the edges, no back. use a gorilla glass screen protector on the front, so the actually fragile bits are protected, and the useless easily replaced battery cover is not.
> 
> 
> i find large cases cause high end phones to overheat, especially in aus summer.



yep, high end phones or tablet with full cover may give higher temp when doing gaming, personally i like perforated cover to dissipate heat better but in here its kinda hard to find


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2014)

so much fun repairing the glass on these phones.


so far i've done two S3's and two S4's - with another one of each to go tomorrow.

people get charged $300 for repairs locally, and its about $30 of parts each phone... you do the math on the profit margins


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2014)

TF701T


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 15, 2014)

just using apollo as mp3 player, and its nice and lightweight


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 23, 2014)

For some reason after changing my Wifi name I can't connect to my wifi anymore. I've reset the modem and still cannot connect. My phone can connect to other wifi signals fine. Other devices can connect to my wifi too. When I try it say's authentication problem. This is on my Nexus 4. I have restarted my phone aswell to no avail.

I successfully connected via wps but when I turn my wifi off and on I get authentication problem again. It also connects via wifi pin entry. But when I turn wifi off and on again, it won't connect.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> so much fun repairing the glass on these phones.
> 
> 
> so far i've done two S3's and two S4's - with another one of each to go tomorrow.
> ...


Some people make a business out of that! I don't see why you shouldn't follow that path, especially if you enjoy doing it.

People pay with cash _usually, _so no tax (or very little). If you manage to do 6-8 phones a day you'd be cheering


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> For some reason after changing my Wifi name I can't connect to my wifi anymore. I've reset the modem and still cannot connect. My phone can connect to other wifi signals fine. Other devices can connect to my wifi too. When I try it say's authentication problem. This is on my Nexus 4. I have restarted my phone aswell to no avail.
> 
> I successfully connected via wps but when I turn my wifi off and on I get authentication problem again. It also connects via wifi pin entry. But when I turn wifi off and on again, it won't connect.




make it forget the wifi, and reconnect.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> make it forget the wifi, and reconnect.


Tried that it still wouldn't work, then it randomly decided to connect 30 mins later. haha


----------



## t_ski (Mar 24, 2014)

I am trying to sell my TouchPad, so I cleaned it up and tried to install a newer version of CyanogenMod.  I ended up finding Evolver, which has a built-in update feature.  I like it!  The TP is now running KitKat.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2014)

i freaking love my android stuff, now that i've got high end hardware.

its incredibly hilarious to see peoples faces when they talk about certain movies, and i pull out my phone with it already on there in 1080p.

and then they go blah blah, screen tiny... so out comes the MHL HDMI cable.

and then they shut up. and i use my expensive super duper phone to access facebook, lol.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i freaking love my android stuff, now that i've got high end hardware.
> 
> its incredibly hilarious to see peoples faces when they talk about certain movies, and i pull out my phone with it already on there in 1080p.
> 
> ...



the last is LOL, yeah many people buy high end phone just to selfie and checking FB and gaming


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually cannot wait to buy the new HTC One M8. Going to purchase on release


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2014)

splashtop 2 has been remaned splashtop personal, and a new AMD version of the server software has been released.


it works for lag free gaming over wifi/remote internet connections, and far better than anything i've tried before like Kainy.

I seriously plugged a mouse into my galaxy tab 3 8.0 and played hearthstone over wifi for no reason at all. video playback is almost lag free, even the audio is only a tiny bit behind the host machine)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2014)

I have an issue maybe you guys can help me out with:

I had the Touchpad with CM9 on it, and a very well-played install of BTD5 on it.  I got the Transformer, so I wanted to back up my BTD5 data and install it on the TF.  I used Rom Manager to back up the data, then I copied it to my laptop.  I installed BTD5 on the TF, then tried to restore the data by copying it back over to the TF.  It didn't work.  I figured I was screwed and would just have to start over, so I tried to launch BTD5.  Won't start.  I uninstall and reinstall, well at least try to, because I get an install error (#21 IIRC).  Google doesn't seem to point me to the exact error, but I find links that say force the app closed, clear the cache and/or data, reboot, or a combination of these should fix the issue.  I think I've tried all the combinations I can think of and it still won't work.  I've even gone back and deleted the data I copied over and it still won't install.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I have an issue maybe you guys can help me out with:
> 
> I had the Touchpad with CM9 on it, and a very well-played install of BTD5 on it.  I got the Transformer, so I wanted to back up my BTD5 data and install it on the TF.  I used Rom Manager to back up the data, then I copied it to my laptop.  I installed BTD5 on the TF, then tried to restore the data by copying it back over to the TF.  It didn't work.  I figured I was screwed and would just have to start over, so I tried to launch BTD5.  Won't start.  I uninstall and reinstall, well at least try to, because I get an install error (#21 IIRC).  Google doesn't seem to point me to the exact error, but I find links that say force the app closed, clear the cache and/or data, reboot, or a combination of these should fix the issue.  I think I've tried all the combinations I can think of and it still won't work.  I've even gone back and deleted the data I copied over and it still won't install.
> 
> Any suggestions?



clear cache + dalvik in recovery?

could it be incompatible with the updated rom?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> clear cache + dalvik in recovery?
> 
> could it be incompatible with the updated rom?


I had the app installed before I tried to copy over the backup, and I tested it to make sure it was working.  The backup might be incompatible, but the app is not.

I'll give this a try (maybe tonight  )


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I had the app installed before I tried to copy over the backup, and I tested it to make sure it was working.  The backup might be incompatible, but the app is not.
> 
> I'll give this a try (maybe tonight  )



i know that titanium backup has the option to restore app+data, or only app/only data. that should have worked in your situation.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2014)

I did some looking and that's what I had used (Titanium) to do the backup.  I spent an hour or so trying to get Recovery Mode in stalled in the TF701t, then was able to go in and clear davlik cache.  No worky.  I decided to try resetting the table and the app installed.  Who needs sleep anyway...


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Mar 30, 2014)

Rocking a Xperia L, the last electronic gadget I will ever buy from Sony.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2014)

sold most of my collection off, now i just have 3x galaxy S4 i9505 (yes, two will eventually be sold off), galaxy note II (4G international version) and a tab 3 8.0


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2014)

Galaxy s4 owners here, already got the Kitkat update?  Sadly enough i still don't have it


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2014)

Firefox CPU BATMAN!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Galaxy s4 owners here, already got the Kitkat update?  Sadly enough i still don't have it



i got three S4's now, and kitkat. many ways you can get it - sign upto sammobile.com and grab the 4.4 kitkat, the UK MGH build is 'clean' withou any carrier bloat.

or just go custom, which is what i prefer. no KNOX on two of my three, and i prefer it that way.


----------



## jagd (Apr 2, 2014)

When will android 5.0 is coming anybody knows?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2014)

jagd said:


> When will android 5.0 is coming anybody knows?



is this a serious question?


----------



## jagd (Apr 2, 2014)

Sure it is , why did you ask  ? 



Mussels said:


> is this a serious question?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2014)

jagd said:


> Sure it is , why did you ask  ?



theres no word, zero on android 5. no one even knows if it ever will exist.

4.4.2 is rolling out to various devices this year, and 4.4.3 as a bugfix will follow as well.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2014)

jagd said:


> When will android 5.0 is coming anybody knows?


I just read something saying that the next version of Android may be announced in June.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 4, 2014)

RIP to my Nexus 4 which will be greatly missed  Fell in a puddle and a few hours wouldn't turn on. Looked at the back and had condensation on the camera and flash lens. HTC M8 soon, hopefully.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 5, 2014)

M8 came in today, need to change my sim though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> M8 came in today, need to change my sim though



I was tempted to get the M8 at first. but the price of the Note 3 have almost if not completely crashed - if youre going the 'handset only' route then there can not be any better choice. I bought my S3 for more then the price for the S3 2 years ago.

Im thinking about upgrading my S3 but im on the fence about it - Note 3 is an awesome handset but ive seen the OPPA Find 7 and its better than the Note 3 in quite a few ways. the 7A is available for pre-order, but the 7 Pro with the QHD screen/Res and something like 538PPI when compared to the 441PPI 1920x1080 of the Note 3. The 7 Pro should be released in the next 2 months, Providing the price is good compared to the current price of the Note 3 then I will go for the 7 Pro. Even if it isnt the Note 3 still makes a good buy so im not exactly losing out if the OPPO doesnt turn out to be as cheap as i hoped.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 17, 2014)

Anybody tried google's updated camera app ? though it seems only working with kitkat devices

i just installed it but will be testing it out later

cant do much with it, crashes a lot especially when setting button pressed


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2014)

My LG G2 got the Kit Kat update (OTA VZW).  I must be one of the first ones to get it, because I've been scouring the news every day looking for it and had not seen it announced yet.

Smooth as silk and super quick.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 19, 2014)

Lets just say i got fed up with my S3 corrupting my SDCard which i need to use a lot, and looking for a new phone but with a contract this time " cant afford to pay full price at once currently"

currently looking at either HTCs One M8 or Sony's Xperia Z2 but maybe more biased to the Z2, what do you think?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 20, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Lets just say i got fed up with my S3 corrupting my SDCard which i need to use a lot, and looking for a new phone but with a contract this time " cant afford to pay full price at once currently"
> 
> currently looking at either HTCs One M8 or Sony's Xperia Z2 but maybe more biased to the Z2, what do you think?


They're both good. What do you look for most in your phone?


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Anybody tried google's updated camera app ? though it seems only working with kitkat devices
> 
> i just installed it but will be testing it out later
> 
> cant do much with it, crashes a lot especially when setting button pressed


not yet, i still use 4.2 and ported camera still got many err. waiting for better one


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 20, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> They're both good. What do you look for most in your phone?



I compared them again and i guess i'll go with the Z2 after all
IP58 certified, 1GB more ram, bigger camera and can shoot 120fps @720p and maybe because i think it looks better


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 20, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> I compared them again and i guess i'll go with the Z2 after all
> IP58 certified, 1GB more ram, bigger camera and can shoot 120fps @720p and maybe because i think it looks better


ahahah nice one 

joke from me : since i am on a UMI X1 no good custom roms (mostly due to the MTK6577 SOC) Mediatek has said 4.4 will be available soon for all MTK SOC but its tooo tiring to work on it.

so i decided to give a shot at a cheap old reference from 2012 : Motorola Razer i XT890 (got it for less than 100chf while the UMI X1 did cost me 109chf )
well i think a Atom Z2460 still pack some punch and the Kevlar-glass back + the general look of the phone is stunning ... 4.1.2 on delivery 4.4.2 "promised" from moto ... and we know what is a "promise" from Motorola  at las the XDA community for it is quite active, delivery estimated end of next week (thanks easter holiday ... )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Lets just say i got fed up with my S3 corrupting my SDCard which i need to use a lot,



you get this problem too??

I swear its something to do with Android 4.2.2 When i was on the version before that everything was fine.but 4.2.2 introduced that google services bug that would just keep transmitting or looking for your GPS location and that was just hammering the battery life like crazy, I can normally easily do 2 days with 1 charge on my S3 but with this bug i was lucky to make even 6hrs.

I noticed the corruption when i updated the android version anyway. currently using stock 4.3 on my phone. In my case it doesnt corrupt the entire memory card but only certain folders/files which is extremely annoying as I have over 32gigs worth of music to maintain on my SDcard


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you get this problem too?? I swear its something to do with Android 4.2.2 When i was on the version before that everything was fine.but 4.2.2 introduced that google services bug that would just keep transmitting or looking for your GPS location and that was just hammering the battery life like crazy, I can normally easily do 2 days with 1 charge on my S3 but with this bug i was lucky to make even 6hrs. I noticed the corruption when i updated the android version anyway. currently using stock 4.3 on my phone. In my case it doesnt corrupt the entire memory card but only certain folders/files which is extremely annoying as I have over 32gigs worth of music to maintain on my SDcard



that was my second SD card, and it corrupted it more than 7 times ( i get mixed results either some files or the whole card becomes raw format)
googled this problem and there were a lot of people with this problem "S3 + note II" but i determined this to be hardware related not software as i at least tried 3 different ROM's other than Samsung's and it got corrupted on all of them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> that was my second SD card, and it corrupted it more than 7 times ( i get mixed results either some files or the whole card becomes raw format)
> googled this problem and there were a lot of people with this problem "S3 + note II" but i determined this to be hardware related not software as i at least tried 3 different ROM's other than Samsung's and it got corrupted on all of them



I dont think its an issue with the hardware on the S3.....

Ive been using the same MicroSD in my S3 for well over a year without any issues whatsoever. Get an android update - it starts randomly corrupting my memory card. At the start I thought it was the memory card which is going bad so i start to look for a different brand - Im currently using a Sandisk one, I look up Kingston and Samsung Micro SD cards on Amazon and go to the latest reviews and all i see are complaints about data loss and corruption in some of the reviews and in quite a few of them the buyer has mentioned that they bought it for use with their Galaxy S3. Some reviews are from a later date - they purchased the memory card, it was working fine until june last year when android was possibly updated and ive read complaints about it going from June last year up until christmas just gone about it.

It is the  update thats causing the problem. Because my sandisk memory card works fine in my LG tablet.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 22, 2014)

well i guess it can be from the software, IMO and from personal experience samsung has the worst software updates...
"4.3 for GS3" and also not looking good for note 3 and S4 as i've seen news that the 4.4 update they received had more problems than it's worth


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Im going off the whole Samsung craze. Now that HTC are introducing memory card slots and possibly swappable batteries into their handsets, im all for getting a HTC. The Note 3 is a sexilious device though and for a while there i was just salivating every time i saw one.

my next device will definitely be the HTC OnePlusOne or the Oppo Find 7 - Im leaning towards the oppo because of their work with Cyanogenmod. On the other hand i hear Cyanogenmod is a bit up shit creek because some of the main guys that manage the nightly builds and such have seemingly gone AWOL - They come online and talk to other coders/programmers but they wont talk to the little people who do the rooting and flashing of the handsets. I dont know if its still true though.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 22, 2014)

That's why i'm getting a Sony this time, i don't believe that i've seen any complaints about them 


FreedomEclipse said:


> On the other hand i hear Cyanogenmod is a bit up shit creek because some of the main guys that manage the nightly builds and such have seemingly gone AWOL



Hmmm that's news to me, but i don't use their official build anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

I used to love sony phones too back in the early days. I had the Xperia Arc S - Loved it! Then they released a buggy android update and pulled support for it even though they promised to support it for another year or so,

Main complaints i seem to hear about Sony now are the screens that crack for no reason and Sony not willing to repair them under warranty, but its become such a widespread problem that Sony have started offering a free one off screen replacement if your screen cracks for the first time. Their phones are nice but build quality issues leave me a little worried.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 22, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> there were a lot of people with this problem "S3 + note II" but i determined this to be hardware related not software as i at least tried 3 different ROM's other than Samsung's and it got corrupted on all of them



and i never had that problem with my S3 (using the same ROM as Doc41 so indeed not software related ) i guess it's the µSD card or some S3 serie  i used a Kingston 32gb SDHC I (UHSI 1) Class 10 cheap reliable and fast


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

On the other hand this issue could be just relating to the use of a 64Gig memory card. I'll admit i didnt look at the feedback on the 32Gig memory cards but they're not what im looking for. 

A lot of people keep saying their phones were working perfectly with their 64gig cards up until the update. For the most part i think 32Gig users are OK so there might be some compatibility issues? I dunno anyway. I never had problem till i updated to 4.4.2 so im more inclined to say it was a software issue.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On the other hand this issue could be just relating to the use of a 64Gig memory card. I'll admit i didnt look at the feedback on the 32Gig memory cards but they're not what im looking for.
> 
> A lot of people keep saying their phones were working perfectly with their 64gig cards up until the update. For the most part i think 32Gig users are OK so there might be some compatibility issues? I dunno anyway. I never had problem till i updated to 4.4.2 so im more inclined to say it was a software issue.


well my old SDHC 64gb Class 4 also never got corrupted so i really don't know ...

oh well damn easter holiday still have to wait till friday (i assume) for my Xt890 not a top notch benchmarker but with so many user reporting 2d 19h average battery (on moderate use) i think i will like it a lot


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Well.... All the more reason to push for an upgrade 

1. My S3 dont support LTE

2. mem card corruption

3. Inferior specs compared to more upto date mid priced handsets


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine is only 16GB btw, both of them
i think i have a complex from the amount of data lost because of SD card corruption dating back when i had the nokia 5800xpm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, Its hard to say whats really the cause of them problem then in that case. I was using a 32GB lexar class 10 card before i upgraded to the Sandisk and it worked smoothly for well over a year.

I have seen a lot of threads about SDcard corruption in XDA forums when i was researching the problem a few months ago and I never came across anyone with a solution to the problem. Could it be that the android update is messing with the ext4 filesystem or the way the device handles memory cards?


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Apr 22, 2014)

See my System Specs.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, Its hard to say whats really the cause of them problem then in that case. I was using a 32GB lexar class 10 card before i upgraded to the Sandisk and it worked smoothly for well over a year.
> 
> I have seen a lot of threads about SDcard corruption in XDA forums when i was researching the problem a few months ago and I never came across anyone with a solution to the problem. Could it be that the android update is messing with the ext4 filesystem or the way the device handles memory cards?


i had several case where the memory card corrupted, and i just think that its from crappy memory card since branded memory card never get any err at all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> since branded memory card never get any err at all



Thats only part of the problem - I have never bought or used 'unbranded' memory cards - Ive always went with Kingston or Sandisk. The Lexar i used was more of a gamble that paid off, For some reason they were going cheap on amazon so i bought one to try out and its never given me issues. I may try getting a 64Gig Lexar but then again thats more money leaving my pocket that i dont really wish to spend


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2014)

got my note III and loving it, would love to do a review comparing the S1/2/3/4 N1/2/3, but just dont have the time.


summary of thoughts on the N3:

similar shape and design to the S2, of all things.
lighter than expected, making it not feel too large.
screen is beyond amazing for games, angry birds and such look incredible without a single jaggy to be seen.
movies, TV shows, youtube - all amazing on-screen, or via MHL output.
USB 3.0 support is nice, but feels barely used - charges at same speed be it USB 2.0 or 3.0
no UHS support for high speed memory cards is a mild downer
S-pen alternates between useful and useless depending on how you use the phone


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats only part of the problem - I have never bought or used 'unbranded' memory cards - Ive always went with Kingston or Sandisk. The Lexar i used was more of a gamble that paid off, For some reason they were going cheap on amazon so i bought one to try out and its never given me issues. I may try getting a 64Gig Lexar but then again thats more money leaving my pocket that i dont really wish to spend


yep, all i can say if you just use it for saving pic and songs you could use local brand, but dont expect too much about their performance
and in here its a little bit hard to get worldwide brand on local shops, sometimes i feel sorry if someone use it on highend phone
i use sandisk class 4, its kinda old but so far it performs pretty well


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2014)

on the SD card topic, i use a 32GB samsung - and use EX file explorer to access my NAS, with a shortcut saved on my homescreen.

when i charge the phone, i tell it to cut the contents of the DCIM folder across to the NAS, so my storage never even gets close to full.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

Htc oneplus is so sexy. But they took away the microsd slot and thats kind of a deal breaker for me. Gonna have to think real hard about the oneplus or the oppo find 7. Specs are almost the same anyway


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2014)

woooo rooted my note III without tripping KNOX/voiding warranty. much happier with it now. very tweaked, many debloat.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Htc oneplus is so sexy. But they took away the microsd slot and thats kind of a deal breaker for me. Gonna have to think real hard about the oneplus or the oppo find 7. Specs are almost the same anyway



looks almost identical too, IMO id go for the oppo
edit: htc?


Mussels said:


> woooo rooted my note III without tripping KNOX/voiding warranty. much happier with it now. very tweaked, many debloat.


Nice, what did you use [might try to convince my brother since he got one ]


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> looks almost identical too, IMO id go for the oppo
> 
> Nice, what did you use [might try to convince my brother since he got one ]



kingo root. you install the samsung drivers for the note 3 (generic, available everywhere), run kingo's .EXE file on the PC - and click go. near the end it mentions installing a custom recovery, you cancel that and you're all good. root without voiding knox warranty. if you install the custom recovery knox gets tripped, and it only works on older 4.3 firmwares - 4.4 cant be rooted without upsetting knox.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mussels said:


> kingo root. you install the samsung drivers for the note 3 (generic, available everywhere), run kingo's .EXE file on the PC - and click go. near the end it mentions installing a custom recovery, you cancel that and you're all good. root without voiding knox warranty. if you install the custom recovery knox gets tripped, and it only works on older 4.3 firmwares - 4.4 cant be rooted without upsetting knox.



D'oh, i think he just updated to 4.4 but not sure, he's coming later on today [maybe?] so ill check then


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> D'oh, i think he just updated to 4.4 but not sure, he's coming later on today [maybe?] so ill check then



he can still root, but depending on your local laws, KNOX void = warranty void.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2014)

well thanks google play, here is the list of the Android devices i had, i still have the U20i/Folio100/U8180/P7 and the XT890 (Razr i) is my main phone

Swisscom Motorola XT890
Swisscom VINUS UMI X1
Sony Ericsson R800i
Samsung GT-I9300
Swisscom Moztek P7
Swisscom Sony Ericsson U20i
Asus Nexus 7
Toshiba Folio100
Sunrise HUAWEI U8180
Unknown MP700
Sunrise HTC HTC One X
Swisscom LGE LG-P990

and a little video about a neat game









quite fun to play initial buy is required and ingame microtransaction isnt completely needed to enjoy the game, most of the option are cosmetical. the Design and music seems to be inspired from Persona 4 (or a total lookalike i should say ... but not like Gameloft's clones of aAa title xD)
bonus : totally compatible with the X86 architecture of my Razr i


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2014)

Anyone try Deerhunter 2014 for android?  I mean really?  Horrible.  Try and take on the Deerhunter 2005 name.......


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Anyone try Deerhunter 2014 for android?  I mean really?  Horrible.  Try and take on the Deerhunter 2005 name.......



i love the service it runs in the background to download ads and spam notifications!


----------



## Doc41 (May 3, 2014)

ughh is the Z2 ever gonna be released


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 4, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> ughh is the Z2 ever gonna be released


pre order or order on the official sony website i read somewhere ... but i can't remember


----------



## Doc41 (May 4, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> pre order or order on the official sony website i read somewhere ... but i can't remember



weelll pre-ordering doesn't work for me, even if the manufacturer's website has middle-east it's just gonna be UAE and not Bahrain, i'm already waiting for it to reach our carriers "this month" but even they don't know when exactly 
It's launch also happens to be delayed everywhere else as i think i read somewhere it was first released in April in "select asian markets" only.......


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2014)

my idle battery drain overnight, on note 3


----------



## Doc41 (May 8, 2014)

The new Batm... i mean XBMC release seems fun to play with, both on PC and Android


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> The new Batm... i mean XBMC release seems fun to play with, both on PC and Android




Hmmm.... so if i ran an android device (say, an S3 with a dead screen) dedicated to the TV, i could remote control it with another android device for media playback?


----------



## Doc41 (May 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Hmmm.... so if i ran an android device (say, an S3 with a dead screen) dedicated to the TV, i could remote control it with another android device for media playback?



Have not tried doing that yet, but it looks possible from what they wrote in "Improved UPnP capabilities"
( flies out to try.....) EDIT: IT WORKSSSS

But First create different profiles for each device, then right clicking on whatever you want to play choose play using...

managed to play music files from my PC to my S3

ofc all devices have to be on the same network, and i've seen a setting where you can control xbmc from a webserver too , just got to settings> services


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Have not tried doing that yet, but it looks possible from what they wrote in "Improved UPnP capabilities"
> ( flies out to try.....) EDIT: IT WORKSSSS
> 
> But First create different profiles for each device, then right clicking on whatever you want to play choose play using...
> ...



does it work for MKV files? tempting to try it out if it works for all filetypes via the software decoding, Upnp tends to be very limited in my experience


----------



## Doc41 (May 9, 2014)

Mussels said:


> does it work for MKV files?



Yes it can, but as long as the device itself can handle it apparently because you're basically streaming the media to that device.

for example the S3 can play HD mkv files @8-bit encoding, but cannot handle 10-bit encoded files, mind that my phone is connected to an ancient linksys wag200g reconfigured as an access point but still streams large files just fine.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Yes it can, but as long as the device itself can handle it apparently because you're basically streaming the media to that device.
> 
> for example the S3 can play HD mkv files @8-bit encoding, but cannot handle 10-bit encoded files, mind that my phone is connected to an ancient linksys wag200g reconfigured as an access point but still streams large files just fine.



mine handles 10 bit in software just fine, but no solution so far has done streaming with optional software encoding WITHOUT transcoding before it was sent.


----------



## Doc41 (May 9, 2014)

Mine cant , and also when i tried streaming a 10-bit episode xbmc crashed on my phone...
nonetheless you really should try it out if you haven't yet, there are a lot of settings available and TBH i have no idea what i'm doing  learning by trial and error something like that.

i guess there is still room for improvement in it will have to see in next updates


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2014)

just tethering
and i just get 1.1kbps, 





this is how suck internet connection in indonesia


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2014)

Well, I finally managed to get my LG tablet rooted. Im not gonna install Cyanogenmod on it yet though as everything seems to be running OK on it currently and i dont want to have to redownload about 600 chapters of manga. At least i can use titanium backup and take the LG bloatware off this now.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, I finally managed to get my LG tablet rooted. Im not gonna install Cyanogenmod on it yet though as everything seems to be running OK on it currently and i dont want to have to redownload about 600 chapters of manga. At least i can use titanium backup and take the LG bloatware off this now.



debloated stock is often far better than CM.


CM is always buggy, always lacking features. IMO its only good for older devices that are long abandoned.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> debloated stock is often far better than CM.
> 
> 
> CM is always buggy, always lacking features. IMO its only good for older devices that are long abandoned.




So what would be the best alternative to CM if i wanted something new instead of debloated stock?


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So what would be the best alternative to CM if i wanted something new instead of debloated stock?




those are your only options. various groups may have made custom variations of CM or stock, but thats it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2014)

after a moment with the Motorola RAZR i and his X86 SOC i am rather impressed

ofc 4.3" qHD is a bit a letdown but you still have to zoom or look real close to see pixels... 1080 on a 4.3-5" is kinda useless at my point (let alone QHD UHD... )

the base interface is good and thanks to google the OS is not too much bloated (2nd phone with the One X i keep on stock non rooted) the time/weather/battery widget is rather cool, 4.4.2 is planned on the device but no ETA



for the specs well the Atom is a 2ghz Z2480 SGX540 gpu and 1gb ram (eh more than enough) it score nicely and feels smoother than my S3 under custom rom (and all my apps i use are compatible with it so, no biggies)
  

special for @Doc41 since PPSSPP is fully working and even faster than on my S3 so i bought the Gold paid version to support the dev


----------



## Doc41 (May 16, 2014)

@GreiverBlade "Doc41 used leer" - but it failed  
just wait till i get my new phone "which has launched worldwide and the only place it failed to reach is here " so maybe next month


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2014)

nice 13K in antutu :3







note 3 = epic badass when OC'd. battery life not really affected, 2-3 days of heavy use.


----------



## Doc41 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2014)

oh man i cant believe i failed to post one of my screenshots here :O







made #6 spot on antutu rankings


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 24, 2014)

join me in,,,
XZ2 user here, 
all stock, no root..
any idea about a good 64GB microSD card?
my 64G sandisk probably broke


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 24, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> View attachment 56883 View attachment 56884


ahhh you got freed from the Samsung crap yay! 


AhokZYashA said:


> join me in,,,
> XZ2 user here,
> all stock, no root..
> any idea about a good 64GB microSD card?
> my 64G sandisk probably broke


any CL10 UHSI from a good brand should do fine (Sandisk/Kingston/Adata), personally i use a Kingston 32gb UHSI C10 for my Razr i so their 64gb should be good too (also they are cheap in Switzerland 24chf for 32gb i guess for the rest of the world they might be cheaper ....)


Mussels said:


> oh man i cant believe i failed to post one of my screenshots here :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice score, sad it's a Galaxy... they might hold the performance crown but nowadays they are loosing on the side of design/build quality/innovation/price


Mussels said:


> nice 13K in antutu :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 13k ... on a single core/single gpu SOC :3 (and stock) compared to my  17k/23k quad core/quad GPU SOC SIII it'S not that bad ... plus all run smooth and even at 11-27k lower than the high end of today it holds good 
above 1gb RAM 13MPix above 4.8" not for me anymore  (did i mention Kevlar back and Aluminium front frame?  )


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2014)

i always love the people that hate on the samsungs, for one reason:

theres always an excuse as to things they dont like.

oh its plastic *goes to a smaller, yet heavier phone*

oh i dont like their design *goes to a phone with glaring design flaws like no removable battery or SD card slot*

i just dont get the hate? if you dont own one, dont flame it?

i'm in the top 10 for fastest phone in the antutu rankings, its light, thin, full HD 1080P, MHL 2.0, wifi N+AC, and the battery lasts 2-3 days with heavy use of all of the above. whats to hate?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i just dont get the hate? if you dont own one, dont flame it?
> 
> i'm in the top 10 for fastest phone in the antutu rankings, its light, thin, full HD 1080P, MHL 2.0, wifi N+AC, and the battery lasts 2-3 days with heavy use of all of the above. whats to hate?


i owned more than one Samsung smartphone i know their flaw (still its a personal opinion in the end xD i just hate Samsung, they are cheap construct, overpriced for what they offer, bloated) ... i did earn my right  (how much you paid to get in the top 6? price to price Sammy isn't in the race anymore)
also my post is kinda good on Sammy ahahah i never stated the flaws they have just gave hint on what side they are loosing ground 
and glorified my 13 pathetic K in Antutu for being a single core/single gpu SOC to relieve the sarcasm of that sentence  (joking)


Mussels said:


> nice 13K in antutu :3






Mussels said:


> i always love the people that hate on the samsungs, for one reason:
> 
> theres always an excuse as to things they dont like.
> 
> ...


well if people state that ... maybe the hate is really deserved  oh the S5 has a bit a better design/build quality i reckon but a HTC M8/Sony Xperia Z2/MI phone/Oppo tend to be cheaper and have all of what Samsung give 

/chill out


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i owned more than one Samsung smartphone i know their flaw (still its a personal opinion in the end xD i just hate Samsung, they are cheap construct, overpriced for what they offer, bloated) ... i did earn my right  (how much you paid to get in the top 6? price to price Sammy isn't in the race anymore)
> also my post is kinda good on Sammy ahahah i never stated the flaws they have just gave hint on what side they are loosing ground
> and glorified my 13 pathetic K in Antutu for being a single core/single gpu SOC to relieve the sarcasm of that sentence  (joking)




i got this note 3 for $550 Au, network unlocked. less than an ipad, lol.

and yes, 13K for a single core is impressive. i overclock the crap out of all my old android stuff, lets them last a few years longer.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i got this note 3 for $550 Au, network unlocked. less than an ipad, lol.
> 
> and yes, 13K for a single core is impressive. i overclock the crap out of all my old android stuff, lets them last a few years longer.


for 550$ Au it's fine ... you should see the price in Switzerland ... pfff even with contract they are pricier than other brands kinda like Apple .... 
don't worry i just state my opinion in the end all that's important is : if you are satisfied with your phone, then it's fine.


----------



## micropage7 (May 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> oh man i cant believe i failed to post one of my screenshots here :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, nice score
but i dont rely on score too much
less lag on daily usage is better than higher score


----------



## Doc41 (May 24, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahhh you got freed from the Samsung crap yay!


ahh the feeling of smoothness, probably the first time i feel it

just went on DX and picked me a cover+bumper cover+5 screen protectors+magnetic charge cable+toshiba 32gb c10 mSD and all that would cost me 37.88$


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

Not sure if looking for a new phone or just want something shiny (I think ive mentioned this before)

Was checking up on memory usage before on my S3 because browsing the web on dolphin was starting to lag/stutter, Unfortunately I also found that that with the 4.3 update not only did the update come with 3 or 4 polish apps that i could not uninstall so i had to forcefully disable them but the ram usage is ridiculously high. On average im lucky to have anywhere between 100-200Mb spare and thats with all my apps terminated with nothing in the background.

Now I have been thinking about buying a new phone for about 2 months yet, but my S3 was still strong so i decided that id rather save my money.

Of course this problem can easily be fixed by rooting the handset and installing omni or CM onto it but I had problems rooting before and im just too lazy to attempt it again.

With that said, prices for Note 3 are dropping and imo its still a strong handset for those of us who dont require the newest or the fastest handset on the market.

Ive got a few handsets im interested in:

1. Oppo Find 7/7a - Great handset but Oppo cant make enough to meet the demand. handsets go out of stock as soon as they announce theyre taking pre-orders, Unfortunately this handset was originally my first choice but its unobtainable.

2. HTC One M8 - awesome handset but i want a bigger screen otherwise the handset ticks all the right boxes

3. HTC One Plus One - This was my #1 choice about a month ago, but they deleted the SDcard slot from the final design and thats a deal breaker for me

4. Note 3 - The Note 3 was rather a 'for lack of a better option' choice because its an older handset but yet prices are dropping because of the S5. Given the fact that the Oppo Find 7 and Note 3 are quite similar in size and also price, Note 3 sits very high on the list (even though i might not show it on 'this' list) but the handset is old (released back in 2012?)



Imo the note 3 still has a great spec and the 3Gig ram and 5.7" screen will keep it running and me satisfied for a long time to come. 


while the Note 3 might be a great option right now. I dont know if it would be in 2-3years time. So the question i put to you guys is - Would you still buy an Note 3 to run with for the next 2-3years?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not sure if looking for a new phone or just want something shiny (I think ive mentioned this before)
> 
> Was checking up on memory usage before on my S3 because browsing the web on dolphin was starting to lag/stutter, Unfortunately I also found that that with the 4.3 update not only did the update come with 3 or 4 polish apps that i could not uninstall so i had to forcefully disable them but the ram usage is ridiculously high. On average im lucky to have anywhere between 100-200Mb spare and thats with all my apps terminated with nothing in the background.
> 
> ...




i've got a note 3, and i'm pretty experienced at modding the S3 as well. what model do you have, i can likely help you out. CM is not the way to go with samsungs, modded/debloated stock is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

I have the i9300 which is the international version of the s3.

Ive read guides where they were using odin to root and install a new rom but maybe i didnt have the correct drivers or my phone wasnt sent in the correct mode but i attempted to root at least 3 or 4 times with no luck


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have the i9300 which is the international version of the s3.
> 
> Ive read guides where they were using odin to root and install a new rom but maybe i didnt have the correct drivers or my phone wasnt sent in the correct mode but i attempted to root at least 3 or 4 times with no luck



i know of a good slimmed down rom for those, and they're super easy to install.

as long as you're willing to format the phone and wipe it, i can directly link you to everything needed - and the support community/devs for that rom are quite nice to deal with.

my next post will contain all relevant links, and i'll work in a step by step guide.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/update08-jan-echoe-rom-v3-slim-t2588044
Echoe rom - V6 is out, sped up, slimmed down version of the stock rom. no recent updates, but no major bugs either. pre-rooted.
direct download links are here, but the thread above has the details and help forum thread.


http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/i9300
^ custom recovery needed to install the custom roms. use ODIN to flash this (use the PDA slot/button)

grab the "philz_touch_6.41.6-i9300.tar.md5"  (tar.md5 files are for odin)

if your phone doesnt show in ODIN, you'll need the SAMSUNG DRIVERS

steps:

1. copy custom ROM to internal SD card of phone. that doesnt get wiped (photos etc stay behind)
2. install samsung drivers + unzip odin
3. power up phone in download mode. (power off phone, power + volume down + home = download mode). flash the philz recovery for i9300 to the PDA slot. untick auto reboot - when its done, remove battery from phone to power it off.
4. boot up phone in recovery mode (power + volume UP + home). use the "clean wipe to install new rom" option, then install the custom rom via its .ZIP file (use volume + power button to navigate)

everything should be damned peachy, if you have any network/3G issues after updating let me know, and ill find you an updated modem file to flash.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

Cheers, i'll probaby get around to rooting/flashing it later in the week on my day off if not tomorrow before work. 

Its 4.40am here so its best i get a little shut eye  i will have a look at them links when i wake up


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

oh and just to be clear - you dont need to root to install the custom roms. people always seem confused on that issue.

custom recovery is the magical all in one tool, and you simply flash it via odin.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

So i wake up this morning and decided to flash Echoe rom over to my S3, Only for my efforts to be thwarted because my MicroSD became corrupt - Some people say its a hardware issue with the S3 itself and some others say its happening since 4.1 days but got a lot lot worse with jellybean. Memory card corruption has been reported on the Note 1, Note 2, S3 (i9300), S3 LTE (i9305) & S3 Mini.

Lots of reports of S3's 'frying' MicroSDs, or having some sort of unmount bug which means the handset will not accept or read from the memory and the only thing you can do is use the microSD with a computer or another device with supports it. the reports mainly seem to be about Sandisk Class 10 MicroSDs though about 10-20% of reports are about other brands like Kingston or Lexar etc etc.

I think the memory card corruption has been mentioned about a month ago on this forum but it honestly seems to stem from android updates rather than a hardware issue unless it was a ticking time bomb waiting to happen from the start.

Like ive mentioned before - Ive had my S3 for close to 3years now and I have experienced no such problems with memory cards in the earlier years. Ive used a 32gb class 10 lexar before moving on to this sandisk ultra class 10 and while i have experience no problems with the Sandisk in the first year of plugging it in, corruption just seemed to start happening when i updated to 4.2, with 4.3 the 'corruption attacks' have become more frequent.

So i dont know what to do -____- though for many of you it might sound like im just looking for an excuse to upgrade to a different handset 

MicroSD has just finished running chkdisk. I still have time to flash echoe rom but i cba with it now.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

use the internal card, not external. 4.3 fixed the SD card death issues by enabling TRIM support.


yes, the phones internal memory is just a soldered SD card. its always referred to as internal SD, and not internal memory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

*sigh* Ok... re-attempt the flash to Echoe. worst case scenario i will be without a phone for a few days....


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *sigh* Ok... re-attempt the flash to Echoe. worst case scenario i will be without a phone for a few days....




you can ALWAYS use download mode on the phone to re-flash a stock rom or custom recovery via odin. samsung phones are super hard to brick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

Well, I seem to have problems getting to step 4 Ive flashed philz using odin but when i try to flash over the echo rom i dont get the option to use internal microSD - only recovery cache or external source - I tried installing from my microSD but it says 'install/MicroSD..." then the screen goes blank and says "No Command"


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, I seem to have problems getting to step 4 Ive flashed philz using odin but when i try to flash over the echo rom i dont get the option to use internal microSD - only recovery cache or external source - I tried installing from my microSD but it says 'install/MicroSD..." then the screen goes blank and says "No Command"




well, bugger. the i9300 might only recognise external SD. my i9300 has no LCD at the moment and i sold my last i9305, so its hard for me to give a step by step.

theres no 'install from .zip' option that defaults to the internal storage?

edit: oldest i have on hand is a note 1, it has "install zip" and after choosing that, i get "choose zip from SD card" and "choose zip from internal SD card"


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 26, 2014)

I thought I should share this over here 


Spoiler: Here's some screenshots from my Korean Galaxy Note LTE running CM11 ;)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

Is it possible to directly flash the rom over using ODIN?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is it possible to directly flash the rom over using ODIN?



sadly, no.

it might be possible to flash within an existing rooted rom using rom manager (its an app) but i've never done it that way before. you might have to wait til you replace your SD card.


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2014)

for anyone that want easy way to send files from your android phone, you may try superbeam

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.majedev.superbeam


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

well, i dont know if this would help but according to this guide a rooted handset was part of step 1 - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516912



> *Process:
> 
> Prepare Phone:
> 1: ROOT YOUR PHONE like described above (if it´s not already rooted)!
> ...




so it could be the answer to the whole thing not working


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, i dont know if this would help but according to this guide a rooted handset was part of step 1 - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516912
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nah, thats honestly ridiculous. the custom recovery is HOW you root the phone - those instructions are backwards. bear in mind this was the first ROM made by that team (well V1 was) so the instructions were extra fussy.

 you must be able to install from the internal SD tho, causethey do say this "*hit the option "Install ZIP" then hit "choose zip from/storage/sdcard1" or internal SD and choose the EchoeRom ZIP"*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> nah, thats honestly ridiculous. the custom recovery is HOW you root the phone - those instructions are backwards. bear in mind this was the first ROM made by that team (well V1 was) so the instructions were extra fussy.
> 
> you must be able to install from the internal SD tho, causethey do say this "*hit the option "Install ZIP" then hit "choose zip from/storage/sdcard1" or internal SD and choose the EchoeRom ZIP"*



well, theres always cyanogenmod installer


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, theres always cyanogenmod installer




i hope you mean CWM, clockwordmod. you dont want cyanogen mod.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 26, 2014)

ahahah .... Toshiba Folio 100 under 4.2.2 stable and smooth ... i knew i should keep that oldie 
   
looks like they solved the rotation problem and almost no SOD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i hope you mean CWM, clockwordmod. you dont want cyanogen mod.



I was kidding  at this stage i really dont know what to do with my S3, even with the data/cache wipe etc etc and my regular apps more or less installed I still get around 242mb ram left while idle which hasnt improved at all.

I think i'll just have to say it is what it is and 1GB of ram is enough for a device you just want to make calls with and surf the net once in a while. Android is 'outgrowing' the handsets with lesser specs, though I think theres still a lot of junk in the background which i cant disable, Like the default video player etc etc.

I'll be looking for a decent price for a Note 3 if i cant get an Oppo Find 7. Im not a super heavy user - I dont really play demanding games on my phone, maybe some solitaire, and Jewels Star (blatant bejeweled rip off ) when im on the shitter or bored at work when i have time.

just music, surfing the net & google hangouts - Note 3 would be great. only thing thats not great is that its a samsung.....


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was kidding  at this stage i really dont know what to do with my S3, even with the data/cache wipe etc etc and my regular apps more or less installed I still get around 242mb ram left while idle which hasnt improved at all.
> 
> I think i'll just have to say it is what it is and 1GB of ram is enough for a device you just want to make calls with and surf the net once in a while. Android is 'outgrowing' the handsets with lesser specs, though I think theres still a lot of junk in the background which i cant disable, Like the default video player etc etc.
> 
> ...




once you're rooted you can remove/disable all that bloat, and the echoe roms remove most of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

gotta work out how to root this damn thing first 


Bleh time to get ready for work, Might try to root when i get home if not than my next day off.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> gotta work out how to root this damn thing first
> 
> 
> Bleh time to get ready for work, Might try to root when i get home if not than my next day off.



look up chainfire auto root. one should exist for i9300... and you flash it from recovery! yay!

go buy another SD card lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> look up chainfire auto root. one should exist for i9300... and you flash it from recovery! yay!
> 
> go buy another SD card lol.



googled CF-Autoroot and found something for my phone, I could pretty much have it rooted tonight if it works.

as for another MicroSD card i dunno - I used a Kingston and a sandisk while attempting to flash with echoe. even with another 64gig microSD card from another vendor the same problems could still happen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2014)

tried CF root... Nope didnt root my S3 - I tried twice and every time it says its successful but root checker says no.

I think im boned, im stuck with this phone for better or worse (unless Note 3 happends)


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tried CF root... Nope didnt root my S3 - I tried twice and every time it says its successful but root checker says no.
> 
> I think im boned, im stuck with this phone for better or worse (unless Note 3 happends)



damnit man, mail it over to me and i'll have it done in like 15 minutes


----------



## Doc41 (May 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tried CF root... Nope didnt root my S3 - I tried twice and every time it says its successful but root checker says no.
> 
> I think im boned, im stuck with this phone for better or worse (unless Note 3 happends)


Weird, for me i just used TWRP custom recovery, and upon exiting the first time it said "phone not rooted do you want to root now?" if you click yes it would root the phone and install superSU .
that worked for me on several i9300's and a n7100


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Weird, for me i just used TWRP custom reovery, and upon exiting the first time it said "phone not rooted do you want to root now?" if you click yes it would root the phone and install superSU .
> that worked for me on several i9300's and a n7100



thats why its so weird when people try and root BEFORE the custom recovery XD


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 28, 2014)

oh well ... funny fun time i love that Folio 100 while she has been resurected, thanks to a CM10.1 CR she OC like a champ to 1.6 (while she never passed 1.3 with the other ROMs i tried ) sooo evolution of the 1st Tegra2 tab
from 1.0 to 1.4 and finally 1.6

  

when you compare it to the LG Optimus X2 (i had that phone) both have a Tegra 2 250 (AP20H for the Folio and T20 for the Optimus)  both have 512mb RAM, screen off course not the same  but 480x800 versus 1024x600
the Tegra 2 250 still has it good ... it's way enough, ok the Folio 100 is kinda bulky and heavy ... but hey i paid 50$ for that ... (a long time ago ... )




and i can finally use my SDHC CL10 32gb in something else thant a Canon PowerShot SX100iS


----------



## micropage7 (May 28, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tried CF root... Nope didnt root my S3 - I tried twice and every time it says its successful but root checker says no.
> 
> I think im boned, im stuck with this phone for better or worse (unless Note 3 happends)


have you tried flashing it with another stock rom, like asia or europe rom then try to root it again?
its kinda weird


----------



## d1nky (May 31, 2014)

hey guys i got a couple xperia T's (LT30p), one of which keeps locking up randomly. the os is jeally bean 4.3 are there any alternative os's that are better or what do i do??


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2014)

d1nky said:


> hey guys i got a couple xperia T's (LT30p), one of which keeps locking up randomly. the os is jeally bean 4.3 are there any alternative os's that are better or what do i do??




stay with stock, or stock based OS.

random reboots will be hardware issues - i highly suggest looking into replacing the battery.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 1, 2014)

Mussels said:


> stay with stock, or stock based OS.
> 
> random reboots will be hardware issues - i highly suggest looking into replacing the battery.



not sure if it was hardware related as it just froze randomly. ive just unlocked bootloader, rooted and now installing kitkat. 

had to use a customized os for a bit and it worked fine with no hangs.


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 5, 2014)

miomol said:


> So beautiful (If anyone knows how to disable album art on lockscreen in KitKat, let me know)


Nice 
But unfortunately i believe that feature is locked in kitkat with no setting to disable it, personally i don't mind it but some suggested to change the lock screen with a custom one as apparently changing the player doesn't help.....that's all i know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> have you tried flashing it with another stock rom, like asia or europe rom then try to root it again?
> its kinda weird



Nah not tried, Ive given up on it tbh. I'll just wait it out till the handset really becomes unbearable to use then upgrade to something else.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2014)

miomol said:


> So beautiful
> (If anyone knows how to disable album art on lockscreen in KitKat, let me know)



lovely ... me, i just rooted my Razr i (without bootloader unlock) and since i already bought the Nova launcher Prime license i thought what about to debloat a bit (even if that ROM is not that much bloated) with a root uninstaller and modify a bit the layout ... well it turned out like that (the only thing i miss is the "swipe left to right" quick settings but i added some widget on the right "desk" so now i swipe right to left for quick settings and battery level  )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2014)

Ive just started using Manga Rock - excellent app. I used to use Manga Searcher but that app kinda stopped downloading manga then one day i woke up and it had been removed from app market, I switched to using Pocket Manga for a bit. Decent app but it has many flaws and generally isnt as user friendly as Manga Searcher or Manga Rock. One of the biggest annoyances is the app not automatically saving/bookmarking the page or chapter you were on which meant that every time you finished a number of chapters you had to delete them yourself to keep up to date with where you were in the story - theres no highlighted chapters to signify that you have read them. Secondly After you finished downloading an ongoing manga series - i could never find the option to download the next chapter that was available - only read it online. I read manga while im on my break at work and theres no wifi there so im boned.

Not found the option for Manga Rock but i think it auto updates as soon as there are now chapters available for you favorited Manga.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2014)

am i the first here on 4.4.3?








converted my spare i9505 (s4 international) to an S4 google edition to play around with it.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 6, 2014)

Mussels said:


> am i the first here on 4.4.3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I'd say so, If i still had my nexus 4 I'd be with you, but I have an M8 now.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2014)

its clean, smooth... and oh so dull


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive just started using Manga Rock - excellent app. I used to use Manga Searcher but that app kinda stopped downloading manga then one day i woke up and it had been removed from app market, I switched to using Pocket Manga for a bit. Decent app but it has many flaws and generally isnt as user friendly as Manga Searcher or Manga Rock. One of the biggest annoyances is the app not automatically saving/bookmarking the page or chapter you were on which meant that every time you finished a number of chapters you had to delete them yourself to keep up to date with where you were in the story - theres no highlighted chapters to signify that you have read them. Secondly After you finished downloading an ongoing manga series - i could never find the option to download the next chapter that was available - only read it online. I read manga while im on my break at work and theres no wifi there so im boned.
> 
> Not found the option for Manga Rock but i think it auto updates as soon as there are now chapters available for you favorited Manga.


i use it too (unlocked) well i synchronize manually my downloaded manga, indeed it's a superb app (and i also tried a lot of reader app) the only cons i add was the folder only in main memory (8gb) but having a 32gb µSD was not usable as the Razr i : no app2SD... well ROOT + FolderMount (not unlocked so 3 folder sync only) and no more pain 

and i just noticed you must've seen that i was using it on my home-screen xD (so "i use it too" is useless  )


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 6, 2014)

Well i gotta say i'm pretty satisfied with my new phone  and performance is more than good enough for me 
   
would love to have it rooted but the whole deal of unlocking the BL in sony phones and losing DRM keys is too troublesome and also there is no way of backup for the Z2 yet soooo  meh i'll just leave it till the warranty finishes 

since we're talking manga apps i use Mango, it used to be in play store but got taken down for some reason  but is still available at their website


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Well i gotta say i'm pretty satisfied with my new phone  and performance is more than good enough for me
> View attachment 57153 View attachment 57154 View attachment 57155
> would love to have it rooted but the whole deal of unlocking the BL in sony phones and losing DRM keys is too troublesome and also there is no way of backup for the Z2 yet soooo  meh i'll just leave it till the warranty finishes
> 
> ...


HEY that was my wallpaper before my actual .... tsk tsk tsk copycat


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 6, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> HEY that was my wallpaper before my actual .... tsk tsk tsk copycat


 i'm too lazy to change the wallpaper frequently

ergh atleast i should find an adblocker app that doesn't require root


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2014)

DDD finally went android. his nokia fanboy days are behind him.


been schooling him via facebook, now he belongs here.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 15, 2014)

Mussels said:


> DDD finally went android. his nokia fanboy days are behind him.
> 
> 
> been schooling him via facebook, now he belongs here.


Sounds good 

Hopefully Google doesn't let us down at I/O this year -.-


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 15, 2014)

HELL YES ANOTHER POWERAMP USER!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 15, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> HELL YES ANOTHER POWERAMP USER!!!!


not me, i use rocket player


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 15, 2014)

Anybody have Galaxy S5 or iPhone 5S


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 15, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Anybody have Galaxy S5 or iPhone 5S


why?  theres something that you wanna know, or personal impression?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 15, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> why?  theres something that you wanna know, or personal impression?


Both as i'm looking for something to swap to. I currently have a LG G2 Rooted on Kitkat but it no longer wants to accept a charge no more what charger i've tried.

I would love to know

-Battery life
-Screen Quality
-Camera Quality (Pics would be awesome)
-Front camera quality as i video chat alot and my G2's isn't that good
-Feel of the phone
-Overall impression


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Both as i'm looking for something to swap to. I currently have a LG G2 Rooted on Kitkat but it no longer wants to accept a charge no more what charger i've tried.
> 
> I would love to know
> 
> ...



i went from an iphone 5 to an s3, and all those things were better. then to an S4 and an N3 for more leaps in all areas.

S5 will crap all over an iphone 5s in every way.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 16, 2014)

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/619575

I was surprised. Also my M8 is a 2.5ghz 801. Wut


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2014)

Im torn between a Find 7a & a Find 7 - The find 7 is the 'pro' or 'ultimate' version and the 7a obviously the lesser version but the spec you get for the money on the 7a can only be beaten by the HTC OnePlus One.

Im stuck in a bit of a bind because im trying to work the delivery into my work schedule which is going to be all hands on deck until the 29th, I only get Tuesdays & Saturdays off at the moment so shit is real difficult to time. The Find 7 (pro) should start shipping early july and I dont mind waiting if thats the case but I want something shiny to play with. 

I dont mind waiting till the end of the month to order it but the desire is real. 

some of the changes on the Find 7 compared to the 7a are:

-Slightly faster CPU - bit of a moot point since theres only 200-300mhz difference between them.

-bigger screen res, higher DPI - Ive heard a lotta people say bigger res screens take up a lot more processing power and because of that it ends up eating more battery in the long run. - Also a bit of a moot point as the 7a screen is roughly about the same as Note 3 in terms of quality & DPI and that screen is just delicious.

-bigger battery, 3000mAh compared to 2800mAh though the extra capacity means little if the screen is going to end up eating it all anyway......

-More Ram - 3GB compared to 2GB - Not that it matters much when it comes to Oppo handsets as they have always supported running 3rd party ROMs on their handsets, it would be real easy to just flash the handset to gummy and lose all the bloat which is the main problem im currently having with my S3. 3GB isnt necessary but it would make the handset a little more future proof as I tend to keep my phones for a minimum of 2-3years before upgrading. even with 2GB on the 7a ram usage shouldnt be a problem with custom roms. the only issue is google apps being a resource hog.

Judging by the specs, which handset out of the two would you go for?


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 17, 2014)

The only difference i see between the Find 7a and Find 7 is:
Find 7:
1440p
32GB mem 3GB RAM
stereo speakers
Find 7a:
1080p
16GB mem 2GB RAM
single speaker?

if there is a big difference in price i would get the 7a, unless you're considering other brands 

Personally i don't believe in any resolution bigger than 1080p for mobile devices or any screen that's smaller than 7" as i don't think it would make a huge difference plus i think it would consume a lot of power to run @1440p.
heck my 24" monitor is 1080p and i don't see myself getting a 5.5" screen with a bigger resolution than my much bigger monitor


ps. its not HTC,  the company is called OnePlus and the phone One, not to be confused with HTC one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2014)

but its all about dat 3GB ram 

Meh - so long as the screen is roughly about the same as a Note 3 then im more than happy. gonna get it and install Gummy on it.


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 17, 2014)

would have suggested the Z2 but its screen is 0.3" smaller and the price is just ... wow 

anyway the Find 7a looks like a very solid phone, looking forward for pics and review


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2014)

The Z2 is IMMENSELY more expensive compared to the Find 7a. One of the only reason why the 7a is top choice for me is because of the price compared to whats out there. Its not far off the price i payed for my S3 about 2 years back, I dont want an GS5 either. A friend of mine was thinking about an upgrade from his S4 and i offered to buy his it but hes changed his mind now.

I'll put in an order on thursday, or friday, that way it should arrive on my day off.

Nvm, i decided to put in an order anyway Fingers crossed that it arrives on friday - Ive managed to shift my schedule around a little


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ooooh teardown me like, glue..... not much


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2014)

My Find 7a was delivered this morning but i didnt have time to mess with it as i had work. Im home from work now and even though i have rooted the handset, Im having no amount of success trying to make sense of the forums to load up Gummy Rom. And its making me fucking furious that i might just straight up down a pint of whisky.


According to the thread on oppo forums i have to some how change the normal oppo recovery to CWM one but i have no idea how to do it and gummy rom straight up wont install because the rom isnt an official rom.

If theres anybody out that can save my liver and a trip to the hospital to have my stomach pumped, please help me. I dont want to start using this phone till ive got rid of colour OS.

Heres the thread on XDA forums http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2758638

and the thread on oppo forums http://www.oppoforums.com/threads/rom-aosp-find7a-team-gummy-rom.15593/


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My Find 7a was delivered this morning but i didnt have time to mess with it as i had work. Im home from work now and even though i have rooted the handset, Im having no amount of success trying to make sense of the forums to load up Gummy Rom. And its making me fucking furious that i might just straight up down a pint of whisky.
> 
> 
> According to the thread on oppo forums i have to some how change the normal oppo recovery to CWM one but i have no idea how to do it and gummy rom straight up wont install because the rom isnt an official rom.
> ...


Try this, as the dev of the ROM himself uses twrp as i read, description on how to flash it in twrp's site too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2014)

I tried TWRP manager. it wouldnt download so i tried a manual install... Still wouldnt get rid of stock recovery


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 20, 2014)

twrp said:
			
		

> Download the above file. Go into settings and enable USB debugging. On your computer type:
> 
> adb reboot bootloader
> 
> ...


have you tried this specific method and it didn't work?

sorry man, not sure on how to help you further as i have never used the adb/fastboot method before "although it seems fairly simple", and am not familiar with the bootloader of the oppo.
might want to wait for someone familiar with this to log in and see if they can help?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not tried that method, I was going to be then I had so much shit to download - android manager and drivers etc etc and i just gave up...


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 20, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> the adb/fastboot method


try the hidden link in that post, he seems to have made a lightweight and simple installer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cba with it at the moment, its 4.19am im tired as fuck and ive just done updating and installing all my apps on the stock colorOS - gonna roll with this for a while and see how it is before i go back to attempting to load a new OS.

Thanks for your help though. I'll most likely give it another go after ive had some sleep, that way my head is clear


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cba with it at the moment, its 4.19am im tired as fuck and ive just done updating and installing all my apps on the stock colorOS - gonna roll with this for a while and see how it is before i go back to attempting to load a new OS.
> 
> Thanks for your help though. I'll most likely give it another go after ive had some sleep, that way my head is clear


No problem, it's 6:30 for me and have only slept for an hour and right now will be heading for a trip outside the country.
Would like to help more but after I have returned home tomorrow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well.... It too many hours, and the struggle was real. but with a random guys help in the XDA forums i managed to get Gummy 4.4.4 running on my handset.  Now all i need to do is go through and reinstall all my shit.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well.... It too many hours, and the struggle was real. but with a random guys help in the XDA forums i managed to get Gummy 4.4.4 running on my handset.  Now all i need to do is go through and reinstall all my shit.


nice you go to 4.4.4
and the boring and the difficult part is reinstall all the apps and setting it back like before
titanium backup may help you when you backup your apps and data but the rest still need manually set


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2014)

be careful using titanium to restore apps between different android versions, it doesnt always work out well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> nice you go to 4.4.4
> and the boring and the difficult part is reinstall all the apps and setting it back like before
> titanium backup may help you when you backup your apps and data but the rest still need manually set



well I didnt have many apps on my phone anyway - just the normal stuff & some extra's like currency converter, City Mapper, Dolphin browser & Power amp. I might of had 2 or 3 small games like jewelstar installed.

Though it is kind of funny that I have a $541 handset and all i do with it is message on hangouts or whatsapp, send the odd text & make a few calls while 99% of the time my phone is being used as an mp3 player more than anything else.

Though stepping up from an S3 that didnt have LTE but was bogged down by a shit tonne of bloatware Id say it was a worthwhile upgrade. Tethering gets me about 10-15mbps DL & Upload is about 20mbps on LTE/4G not the best but better than the 5mbps DL i was getting on 3G or HSDPA. This service provider really throttles the connection hard but another way to look at it now is that im on 4G and still have unlimited tethering, the same tariff has been discontinued but they wont change my contract because ive been with them a long time. The ISP doesnt do unlimited tethering anymore on any tariff So i pretty much have unlimited broadband for $30 & i NEVER go over the limit of my free mins or messages so i dont pay any extra 


Gonna upload some new pics in a bit.

::EDIT::

Unfortunately Ive discovered that my Sandisk 64Gig microSD wont work in this phone  the data on it has been corrupted so thats about 35gigs of music I have to put back on the new one once the new replacement comes in.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I didnt have many apps on my phone anyway - just the normal stuff & some extra's like currency converter, City Mapper, Dolphin browser & Power amp. I might of had 2 or 3 small games like jewelstar installed.
> 
> Though it is kind of funny that I have a $541 handset and all i do with it is message on hangouts or whatsapp, send the odd text & make a few calls while 99% of the time my phone is being used as an mp3 player more than anything else.
> 
> ...





dont feel bad at all, i've got a note 3, four S4's (trying to sell 3 of em, locals here are idiots who wont pay more than scrap prices) and various other samsungs... and most of em just sit around as youtube watchers around the house, so i dont have to get up to watch something. heater? note 1. bedroom? tab 3. lounge? S4 MHL'd to the TV. bedroom? another S4, another TV.  car? another S4, just as a BT media player.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well my S3 will be sold off soon enough just keeping hold of it until i know this oppo wont suddenly all up and fail on me. Everything should be ok though. The handset does feel a little light and somewhat cheap but its a lot of phone for the money. Reminds me a lot of my Xperia Arc S that i loved


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i went from an iphone 5 to an s3, and all those things were better. then to an S4 and an N3 for more leaps in all areas.
> 
> S5 will crap all over an iphone 5s in every way.


hmmmmmm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2014)

Not quite sure what to show here - pics of my phone online are a lot better than what i can take so i wont bother with that but just leave this here....















Unlike the handset pictured here.... My phone has the 'carbon fiber' looking back cover







Its still plastic though.


The phone itself feels a little cheap due to the plastic of the back over, The handset itself doesnt weigh very much either furthering that feel of cheapness. Apart from that, the screen is pretty sharp and surfing the web on it is a joy compared to my S3 which felt a little cramped. The handset is very responsive thanks to its snap dragon 801 CPU but even more so the 2GB ram that help keeps things running smoothly. I have been using it for a little under a week and have been fairly impressed though, with that said, i didnt really put the phone through its paces by loading up a lot of games and stuff but for daily tasks coupled with a big screen its plain to see why handsets like the Galaxy Note 3 is so desirable and drool worthy even though some people dislike how big the handset is. The 'feel good' factor about this handset is further improved by my networks LTE speeds. Even though it might not hit the 70mbps that 4G is capable of, an average speed of 20mbps means that i can stream youtube in HD with no stuttering or buffering at all but, but of course - so long as the area im in has a strong 4G signal.

Battery life is good, Since this handset is a non-gamer (unless otherwise) surfing the net, playing Jewelstar on the shitter & listening to music during my commute dont drain the battery all too much. I can go through 2 days without charging, On the 3rd day id still have battery life but id be at a stage where i WOULD need to charge it..

I already have a spare battery for it so what im gonna do is see how long the battery lasts on a full charge with my normal usage before It either runs flat out or i need to desperately charge it. If im lucky i might even squeeze 4 days out of it but i think thats highly unlikely give the fact that it is just a 2800mAh battery.


Not sure what else to say so let me know what you wanna know about the handset and i'll answer the best i can


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not quite sure what to show here - pics of my phone online are a lot better than what i can take so i wont bother with that but just leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow how come I've never heard of this phone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Wow how come I've never heard of this phone



Because Oppo is a Chinese brand and until now has only really sold their handsets in Asian countries. The brand is quite big in China/Hong Kong though Apple, Motorola, LG, Samsung & HTC are BIG competitors there. Nokia & Blackberry are there too obviously but the whole wow factor behind them has obviously declined. There is so much choice out there. 

Usually when people thing chinese made phone, they think of some cheapo bootleg Samsung or LG rip off. thats built using the same general design but made with massively inferior products to give you something that looks like a Note 3 or S3 Etc but at less than 50% if the price in most places. While these handsets DO work, they not for everyone given the fact that they are mainly made in unknown factories in china, some of these handsets are sold on amazon, ebay and can also be picked up on aliexpress & other similar dodgy sites like that.

Oppo is a lesser brand when it comes to LG, samsung or Motorola but the guy who designed the Find 7a also designed the HTC One M8 & OnePlus One. --- I could be wrong but thats what ive heard. the lead designer who originally came up with the HTC One M8 design left the company not long after and ended up working for Oppo, Im not sure where the OnePlus company comes into it but somehow they're all linked together.


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not quite sure what to show here - pics of my phone online are a lot better than what i can take so i wont bother with that but just leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure does looks nice, and more importantly that you are enjoying it 

my phone does have a 3100mAh battery but with my usage the most it lasted was a day and a half  [mobile data always on except when asleep and sometimes on LTE really drains the battery]
i believe if i used wi-fi instead , reduced brightness and my usage a little i can make it last 2~3 days...

man dat 4.4.4 though, wonder when sony will release 4.4.3


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 29, 2014)

What do you guys think of Android L?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> What do you guys think of Android L?


that it will not be out before long? and i hate the new buttons onscreen?  

need more time and more info but looks promising.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because Oppo is a Chinese brand and until now has only really sold their handsets in Asian countries. The brand is quite big in China/Hong Kong though Apple, Motorola, LG, Samsung & HTC are BIG competitors there. Nokia & Blackberry are there too obviously but the whole wow factor behind them has obviously declined. There is so much choice out there.
> 
> Usually when people thing chinese made phone, they think of some cheapo bootleg Samsung or LG rip off. thats built using the same general design but made with massively inferior products to give you something that looks like a Note 3 or S3 Etc but at less than 50% if the price in most places. While these handsets DO work, they not for everyone given the fact that they are mainly made in unknown factories in china, some of these handsets are sold on amazon, ebay and can also be picked up on aliexpress & other similar dodgy sites like that.
> 
> Oppo is a lesser brand when it comes to LG, samsung or Motorola but the guy who designed the Find 7a also designed the HTC One M8 & OnePlus One. --- I could be wrong but thats what ive heard. the lead designer who originally came up with the HTC One M8 design left the company not long after and ended up working for Oppo, Im not sure where the OnePlus company comes into it but somehow they're all linked together.


in indonesia oppo just entering the market this year, so far they offer nice phones but i dunno the market is pretty crowded with many brands and local brands. just waiting for further. i may wait for xiaomi, since gossip said it will enter the market soon


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 29, 2014)

I would avoid any of the cheap N9000, N87667 ones on Amazon from STAR or whatever they're called they have malware built in and they can spy on you by listening from the mic, taking pics, etc. 

One article example: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Android-phone-built-in-China-comes-equipped-with-malware_id57159
Another: http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...phone-samsung-amazon-ebay-malware-google-play


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> in indonesia oppo just entering the market this year, so far they offer nice phones but i dunno the market is pretty crowded with many brands and local brands. just waiting for further. i may wait for xiaomi, since gossip said it will enter the market soon



Oppo are already in India (or parts of it) & i think singapore but mainly Taiwan, China & Hong Kong (for obvious reasons) The oppo Find 7a is great. Gummy rom had a few bugs with their nightlies but ive just updated & it seems to be running OK for the time being.



remixedcat said:


> I would avoid any of the cheap N9000, N87667 ones on Amazon from STAR or whatever they're called they have malware built in and they can spy on you by listening from the mic, taking pics, etc.
> 
> One article example: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Android-phone-built-in-China-comes-equipped-with-malware_id57159
> Another: http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...phone-samsung-amazon-ebay-malware-google-play



Kinda old news now. Though this is what you get when you purchase cheap tat from China. though it kinda makes you wonder if the bigger manufacturers have spyware installed on their handsets too but are obviously better at hiding it because of their own customised stock rom etc etc.

These days its hard to know which apps are spying on you. Obviously google is spying to a certain extent but quite a lot of apps these days ask for access permissions to read your sms, emails and all sorts of stuff even if the app itself is nothing more then some mundane app like a torch utility app


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2014)

i just realize i have many, many icon packs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2014)

2D 14Hrs on a single charge... Currently sitting at 12% battery life. I could probably chat for 15 or 30mins before the battery decides to die.  I could probably get better battery life if i installed greenify or something but my S3 always struggled to even get past 2days let alone 2D14Hrs


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 5, 2014)

I finally rooted the damn gnex and I'm on cyanoganmod since it had an uber easy method.

what's a good ad blocker for it??? I NEED IT!!!


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 5, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I finally rooted the damn gnex and I'm on cyanoganmod since it had an uber easy method.
> 
> what's a good ad blocker for it??? I NEED IT!!!


Try Adaway, i use it on my S3 and IMO is pretty good


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 6, 2014)

Now I'm having intermittent "No APN Specified" errors on the ROM when I can see that 3G data works fine.... aca-wat??!!


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 7, 2014)

CM11 seems to be working pretty good for the most part. trying to fix one wonly wakelock issue but I like it so far.

Finally got a good theme goin on


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2014)

who was it in this thread who was always against me installing CM onto my S3 or Find 7a?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 11, 2014)

sooo ... 4" Razr i was good for me .... i had a Toshiba Folio 100 as a tab but the screen crack was getting worse ... a Phablet was too small (5.5-6")
my favorite retailer made me a offer i could not refuse: a ASUS FonePad 7 K00Z(ME175CG) 8gb Atom Z2520 PowerVR SGX544MP2 7" 1280x800 for 159chf instead of 199chf and a Corsair H60 rev 2 as a gift.
came under 4.3 did 4 update in a row once hooked to my wifi and ended on 4.4.2 surprisingly enough the ASUS interface and apps are not too much disturbing so i just rooted it and keep it stock, 
i got it in graphite color option and the casing and shape is pretty comfortable even on one hand use (i have big hands)
       

it score just 2k above the Razr i despite being a dual core with HT and a 544MP2 instead of a 540 single, but as it clock to 1.2 instead of 2.0 and 300 instead of 533 for the GPU (and has a 7" HD screen) it's kinda logical  still pretty happy about it.
 
well i think i can resell the Razr i for a good price and try to sell the Folio 100 as a defective unit (under CM10.1 just cracked screen is defective  ) and get back the price of the FP7


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2014)

After much headache I finally got my S3 rooted and flashed with Echoe rom. Just waiting for it to fully load past the kitkat loading screen........ Not sure if crashed but i hope to god not.


To flash the phone to a custom recovery like TWRP I had to download 'GALAXY S3 UNIFIED TOOLKIT' which walked me through the steps. Happy days!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2014)

Well Muss3Ls I didnt really like Echoe rom that you recomended, It felt like there was just too much going on with it.  Ive currently installed C-Rom on it which is a nice clean AOSP (I hate touchwiz) and will be testing it for a short while before handing the S3 over to my mum as she needs a a new phone.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> After much headache I finally got my S3 rooted and flashed with Echoe rom. Just waiting for it to fully load past the kitkat loading screen........ Not sure if crashed but i hope to god not.
> 
> 
> To flash the phone to a custom recovery like TWRP I had to download 'GALAXY S3 UNIFIED TOOLKIT' which walked me through the steps. Happy days!


well ... that or Fastboot or Odin ... GS3UT is a easy mode way indeed and quite practical. 

fun time : i factory reset my Razr i to notice since i rooted it and debloated it : no more launcher at restart, pure black screen (amoled ftw) just the notification bar was shown 
activating usb debug via setting accessible via the notification bar : adb install nova.apk  no problems anymore


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2014)

I cant believe how much trouble i went through just to get the damn thing rooted.

C-Rom is nice. Its almost like GUMMY in a sense. I really dig these AOSP roms. Straightforward and functional without all of the other bullshit attached! I think mum will be happy with the S3 since Ive managed to get the basic ram usage down to about 400-500mb with C-Rom.

Dad bought her a Galaxy Y Duos a few months back as she doesnt require a uber expensive handset but that is a terrible handset, internal storage doesnt have enough room for even the most basic of google apps. also since its running android 2.2 or something, you cant transfer the apps to the memory card so she was pretty much boned in that respect. Dad was gonna get her one of these new Moto G's as he has one himself and he likes it but since ive got the S3 lying around, she can use it rather then buying a new phone.

Though I would of liked to sell my S3 instead though


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Though I would of liked to sell my S3 instead though


hehehe i know that... (feeling i mean xD )

i just sold my Razr today for a bit less than the price i paid for my FP7HD buuuutttt quite a bit more than what i paid for it when i bought it 2nd hand ahah


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2014)

Quick question - do your proximity sensors still work after flashing to a different ROM? One thing ive noticed on Gummy and also C-Rom on my S3 is the proximity sensor doesnt turn the screen off when i hold the phone to my ear to answer a call


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 18, 2014)

Best battery life I've ever gotten on my gnex:

Looks like CM11 has helped a lot. The GNEX has pitiful battery life tho... I would love it if someone would get me a new phone...  ugh it sucks having house problems at the worst time


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Quick question - do your proximity sensors still work after flashing to a different ROM? One thing ive noticed on Gummy and also C-Rom on my S3 is the proximity sensor doesnt turn the screen off when i hold the phone to my ear to answer a call


all ROMs i tried were based on CM but yes it does work, you either have a setting for it or something went wrong


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> all ROMs i tried were based on CM but yes it does work, you either have a setting for it or something went wrong




whats the setting. Give me a hint, Maybe im just not looking in the right place for it.


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats the setting. Give me a hint, Maybe im just not looking in the right place for it.


I can't find one in mine but it's most likely under Display or Call settings, if you still can't enable it use a program that can read sensor data and see if it's working in the first place (CPU-Z for example)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> I can't find one in mine but it's most likely under Display or Call settings, if you still can't enable it use a program that can read sensor data and see if it's working in the first place (CPU-Z for example)



Its cool dawg. Someone suggested getting a can of compressed air and blasting the earpiece on the phone to get some dust off the sensor. This *SEEMS* to have done the trick, though it still seems hit or miss. If the screen does turn off when you hold it up to your ear then it wont come back on less you press a button or double tap the screen...

I think it works anyway because if it didnt then the flip case i got with it wouldnt work lol


----------



## Guitar (Jul 20, 2014)

Mussels said:


> dont feel bad at all, i've got a note 3, four S4's (trying to sell 3 of em, locals here are idiots who wont pay more than scrap prices) and various other samsungs... and most of em just sit around as youtube watchers around the house, so i dont have to get up to watch something. heater? note 1. bedroom? tab 3. lounge? S4 MHL'd to the TV. bedroom? another S4, another TV.  car? another S4, just as a BT media player.


You have a Verizon S4? I need to upgrade my S3 but am not getting rid of unlimited data. Last night my phone finally soft bricked itself I think. Was running CM11 and it rebooted like it has been the past month or so but this time couldn't get to anything except recovery...even wiping didn't fix. Had to go back to stock and redo everything and am now running Slimkat...works fine so far but I think it is time to upgrade.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 20, 2014)

Think my S3 finally gave up..completely. Sigh.

Don't really wanna go through Verizon but Galaxy S5 vs LG G3? Which do you guys prefer? I've been with Samsung for a while, Fascinate to S3...but G3 is looking good.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 20, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Think my S3 finally gave up..completely. Sigh.
> 
> Don't really wanna go through Verizon but Galaxy S5 vs LG G3? Which do you guys prefer? I've been with Samsung for a while, Fascinate to S3...but G3 is looking good.


personally i may take G3
i like simple phone
http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_g3-review-1086.php


----------



## Guitar (Jul 21, 2014)

I like the G3. I decided to just buy a Galaxy S4 on eBay and retain my unlimited data. $275 so only $75 more than the S5 and honestly my S3 was doing fine.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 21, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I like the G3. I decided to just buy a Galaxy S4 on eBay and retain my unlimited data. $275 so only $75 more than the S5 and honestly my S3 was doing fine.



you took S4?
personally between S4 and S5, i prefer S4 design
samsung push S5 too much and it makes the phone looks bad compared to S4


----------



## Guitar (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah. The S4 I got used for that price on eBay because I couldn't stomach losing my unlimited data on Verizon for how much I use it. Like I said, for what I did on my S3, I only noticed slowness towards the end of it's life these past few months so the S4 will be a welcomed upgrade and probably serve me for two years or so.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 23, 2014)

And it is only last night when I sit down to flash a rom that I find out the bootloader is locked on the S4 and cannot be unlocked. I regret buying this phone now. Sigh.


----------



## OneCool (Jul 23, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> And it is only last night when I sit down to flash a rom that I find out the bootloader is locked on the S4 and cannot be unlocked. I regret buying this phone now. Sigh.




Im in the same boat with my ATT S4. Locked boot loader with 4.4.2.                     ........... it SUX!!!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

good thing i didnt buy my friends S4  though I dont know if the bootloader is locked for the UK handsets


----------



## Guitar (Jul 23, 2014)

OneCool said:


> Im in the same boat with my ATT S4. Locked boot loader with 4.4.2.                     ........... it SUX!!!!!!



Seriously, I'm not buying another Samsung device if this is the case. And the worst thing is, and I'm going to say I didn't because I don't want to hate myself, if I'm correct my phone had the MDK bootloader/whatever and I could've gone complete custom but since I kinda started doing things before I read I may have fucked it up. I doubt it, but there's that possibility.

I am using Safestrap with the Eclipse rom right now with Xposed with Wanam and it is somewhat how I want, had a few of the features I was lacking. I'm okay, but I want this damn thing unlocked...and I doubt it will be.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> And it is only last night when I sit down to flash a rom that I find out the bootloader is locked on the S4 and cannot be unlocked. I regret buying this phone now. Sigh.



i suggest, dont sell it, just wait, some people would unlock it


----------



## Guitar (Jul 23, 2014)

I will be keeping it, it is kind of how I want it. But with it being out this long, I don't see them breaking it...but then again since it was locked with the most recent firmwares, how soon those came out I don't know - I still don't have much faith. The S3 bootloader was broken fairly quickly and this has already been a few months from what I can tell. It looks like there are no talks in the development section of XDA about it either...


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 24, 2014)

now i have my own stylus,
after read from
http://lifehacker.com/5694351/diy-touch-screen-stylus-from-a-dry-erase-marker
and
http://www.instructables.com/id/Cheap-pocket-sized-iPhoneiPod-Touch-stylus/

i got an idea, i have stainless steel pen, just replace the tip with q-tip, make it damp and tadaaa..




EDIT: i just using news paper replacing q-tip, and i guess it feels better and looks more professional too


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 27, 2014)

Need some advice...
looking for a tablet, preferably but not necessarily 7" in size and relatively cheap to be used for reading net etc..

however i'd like it to be easy to root and has some custom ROM's available for it if possible, is there such a tablet within ~100$ range?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2014)

Its very likely that within an hour i'll have a note 10.1" 2014, LTE.

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_10_1_(2014_edition)-5677.php


its basically my phone (note 3 N9005) with a 10" 2560x1600 LCD, vs 1920x1080 SAMOLED.








$300 new in box, seen them for $1k on ebay


----------



## digibucc (Jul 30, 2014)

my girlfriend LOVES her note and she can be demanding so that says something to me. good luck


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2014)

Taken using my phone....







Looks a little grainy given the lighting conditions but theres still a fair bit of detail. No where near as bad as my S3.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 3, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Taken using my phone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What phone that you use?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2014)

Oppo Find 7a


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 3, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oppo Find 7a


It looks good especially most phone camera would bad if you take indoor or low light


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2014)

i would like some recommendations for games on android.


at present dead trigger, angry birds friends and air supremacy are amusing me, with paladog being a grindfest with some amusement.


looking for longish games with shorter levels, preferably not micro transaction based.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i would like some recommendations for games on android.
> 
> 
> at present dead trigger, angry birds friends and air supremacy are amusing me, with paladog being a grindfest with some amusement.
> ...


traffic racer or zombie age 2
guns n glory ww2


----------



## t_ski (Aug 6, 2014)

I still play BTD5,  I'm almost half-way through it a second time on my new tablet.


----------



## Frick (Aug 17, 2014)

Is there a way to set the phone to only use GSM networks when on WiFi? Because when I'm at home it jumps around between networks when in auto mode when I move around (in my gargantuan one room apartment, also when I just sit down) and calls get dropped and shit is shitty. I know I can do it with a NFC tag thing, but is there a way to do this without one?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 17, 2014)

I have retired my Nokia 520 Windows 8.1 phone after getting an invite to buy a OnePlus One...and what a sweet phone it is so far! I went for the 64Gb version...and so far I gotta say I'm really impressed. Everything has been fast and smooth. I expected a buggier experience as that's been what I've dealt with on CM with other phones (not bad enough to flash anything else in its place tho!). The OPO is a beast...I do wish they made a 4.5" screen version...but I'm adjusting. I might be able to retire my Nexus 7 from reading duties too. Been working great on Straight Talk AT&T GSM network up here. Who else is running with an OPO?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2014)

Frick said:


> Is there a way to set the phone to only use GSM networks when on WiFi? Because when I'm at home it jumps around between networks when in auto mode when I move around (in my gargantuan one room apartment, also when I just sit down) and calls get dropped and shit is shitty. I know I can do it with a NFC tag thing, but is there a way to do this without one?




does that automatically for me. drops to 2G, and when wifi turns off it dials back up to 3G then H+


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2014)

Tough question, would love any advice people can offer.


S4, i9505. Network unlocked.
Australia only has three real phone companies with seperate towers - Telstra, Optus, Vodafone (in order of size/popularity)
Smaller ISP's exist but resell those companies networks.

Tested with heaps of SIM cards - but some simply say "no sim" - cant adjust any APN or carrier settings in the phone as it says insert a SIM card.

1x Telechoice (mine, Telstra reseller) works just fine. Phone owners partner with same company and a sim bought at the same time as mine, does not.
1x regular Telstra worked
1x new SIM from a telstra reseller, did not.
3x optus worked (some resellers, some original)
1x vodafone didnt work (didnt have more than one to test)

The phone was telstra branded, but has the least amount of luck working with those.


*all SIM cards work in every other device i have*, only this one phone is being fussy... but the two that arent working belong to the owner of the phone and her partner XD

I've tried stock 4.3 (telstra branded), generic 4.4, and echoerom V27 with various modem files.
Cleared cache, full wiped in philz, etc.



So far i've ruled out the phone as the problem (some sims work) ruled out the sims being the problem (they work in other phones) ruled out the modem and firmware... what the hells left? suggestions are really welcome here, as i need to try SOMETHING.


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> does that automatically for me. drops to 2G, and when wifi turns off it dials back up to 3G then H+



Annoying. 

About the other thing: At that point I would RMA that shit, if possible. I'd say there's some weird incompatibility thing going on (with the phone). It happens.

(like how the computer I'm using right now just does not work with our network equipment despite replacing everything)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2014)

Frick said:


> Annoying.
> 
> About the other thing: At that point I would RMA that shit, if possible. I'd say there's some weird incompatibility thing going on (with the phone). It happens.
> 
> (like how the computer I'm using right now just does not work with our network equipment despite replacing everything)




not possible. second hand phone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2014)

Just installed a Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector. Pretty good stuff. much better then your standard crappy plastic screen protector. 10/10 would use again..

























































I think SHIELD sells more or less the same product anyway. Both Shield & Nillkin protectors were available in the UK but  the Nillkin was recommended to me on the oppo forums. Both products should be available for any smart handset released with the last 2-3years


Highly recommended, the standard screen protectors we so prone to finger printing but this is good so far.


I think they're mad for pads too so checkem out


::EDIT::

I think i should spoiler the images


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2014)

i managed to get a glass screen protector on my note 10.1, THAT was a nightmare and a half XD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i managed to get a glass screen protector on my note 10.1, THAT was a nightmare and a half XD



should have got one off amazon


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> should have got one off amazon



that would definitely make it more nightmarish, getting it shipped over here 


the install is so nerve wracking on a huge device, the risk of a bit of dust or hair falling in, cant flex the glass to slowly press it down like plastic ones...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2014)

Hmmmmm why does Amazon.com.Au only sell books/ebooks???


Well, I sure some of the dudes from the US would be willing to acquire one and send it to you. Shouldnt cost too much.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmmmm why does Amazon.com.Au only sell books/ebooks???
> 
> 
> Well, I sure some of the dudes from the US would be willing to acquire one and send it to you. Shouldnt cost too much.




you misread. i have one, and installed it. it was horrible but i got it perfect. pride. bragging.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Tough question, would love any advice people can offer.
> 
> 
> S4, i9505. Network unlocked.
> ...


sounds like an issue with the EFS modem or something to me, when samsung updated the S3 to 4.3 they changed the EFS version so when i downgraded to 4.1.2 modem stopped working so you may have a similar issue?

also you mentioned it's network unlocked but was telstra branded, what was done to unlock it or was it already unlocked?

last try, gsmarena says it was released with 4.2.2 and upgradable  to 4.4.2 so try to flash these 2 stock firmwares and see what happens?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> sounds like an issue with the EFS modem or something to me, when samsung updated the S3 to 4.3 they changed the EFS version so when i downgraded to 4.1.2 modem stopped working so you may have a similar issue?
> 
> also you mentioned it's network unlocked but was telstra branded, what was done to unlock it or was it already unlocked?
> 
> last try, gsmarena says it was released with 4.2.2 and upgradable  to 4.4.2 so try to flash these 2 stock firmwares and see what happens?




i upgraded from telstra 4.2.2 to a UK generic 4.4.2, which updated modem/bootloader/rom. didnt fix it.

EFS might be partially corrupt... good idea to look into.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2014)

/drool


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> /drool


nice design, but what?? mic on top?
come on


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> nice design, but what?? mic on top?
> come on



that mic is most likely for use with the camera.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that mic is most likely for use with the camera.


yep, but its interesting
since most of phone has close design one to another


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> yep, but its interesting
> since most of phone has close design one to another




All with the exception of Sony, Apple & Motorola who like to position the cameras to the top left or right corners of the phone and never in the middle position like everyone else. but yeah. Generally speaking the designs are pretty much stuck in stone at this stage. only real difference seems to be if the corners are rounded or sharp,


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2014)

theres always a mic on top for speakerphone operation.

the one on top and bottom work together to cut out background noise, too.



My collection feels weird, i've got a friend after buying a phone... and i dont know which one to sell :/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2014)

Picked up an LG G3 and it is the finest Android phone out there. The Quad HD display is amazing... and I got the one with 3 gigs of ram.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Picked up an LG G3 and it is the finest Android phone out there. The Quad HD display is amazing... and I got the one with 3 gigs of ram.



nice on the quad HD, but as i also have 3GB of ram i challenge you to a something something mumble grumble.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Picked up an LG G3 and it is the finest Android phone out there. The Quad HD display is amazing... and I got the one with 3 gigs of ram.


 i wanna take G3 too, im kinda tired of samsung. every week they release new products that too close to each other until i think that samsung is poisoning the market by offering so many phones with too close specs one to another


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> i wanna take G3 too, im kinda tired of samsung. every week they release new products that too close to each other until i think that samsung is poisoning the market by offering so many phones with too close specs one to another



noticed thats a lot worse in the US than other countries, all those stupid carrier variants.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mussels said:


> noticed thats a lot worse in the US than other countries, all those stupid carrier variants.



but carrier could offer you lower price for the same phones


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> but carrier could offer you lower price for the same phones




but they're not the same phones. Those guys get 10 variants of the exact same hardware, but with a different modem here, or one software feature added or removed.

Every carrier has a different model - different ram, CPU specs, modems, firmwares, bootloaders... and then people bitch at samsung for too many models, or too slow firmware updates.

the US has more variants of the S4 than the rest of the world combined, for example.


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2014)

Is it only me who gets supremely annoyed with every stock app being very dim? Internet, email and everything dims the screen to retarded levels until you turn off the power saving thing.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 26, 2014)

Frick said:


> Is it only me who gets supremely annoyed with every stock app being very dim? Internet, email and everything dims the screen to retarded levels until you turn off the power saving thing.


Although brightness control differs from one phone to another, not really, just turn off the auto backlight adjustment however it's phrased. screens on both my S3 and Z2 are very bright once you turn of the ambient light sensor

also in-case of samsung and their default browser it has a setting inside the browser itself for dimming the screen


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Although brightness control differs from one phone to another, not really, just turn off the auto backlight adjustment however it's phrased. screens on both my S3 and Z2 are very bright once you turn of the ambient light sensor
> 
> also in-case of samsung and their default browser it has a setting inside the browser itself for dimming the screen



Yes but it's annoying to have to change the brightness every time I open some particular apps, especially when every other app does follows the system settings.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2014)

Frick said:


> Yes but it's annoying to have to change the brightness every time I open some particular apps, especially when every other app does follows the system settings.




i wish i could turn that on, as i find some super bright.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2014)

just reset my phone after sms app crashing, cant send but can receive and its like theres process hanging on background that makes my phone extremely hot, after twice reset it looks the err be gone.
i nearly smashed my phone
aaaand what i find out
sammobile looks like has problem with login, after login it keep asking me to login


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2014)

use wakelock detector, enable advanced mode and you'll find out whats draining it fast.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> use wakelock detector, enable advanced mode and you'll find out whats draining it fast.


yeah, but yesterday its pretty hot, i just think its like theres process on background hanging
i may recheck using wakelock if the problem wont go away

anyway, LG G2 mini looks good too
maybe i consider to move from grand duos to G2 mini


----------



## digibucc (Sep 4, 2014)

*Google Will Apparently Replace Your Nexus 5 No Matter How You Broke It*
It's true! I just did this and they are sending me a one time exception replacement (refurbished). I've been sitting on this broken screen for months not wanting to fix it, glad I was cheap 

this is awesome


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 4, 2014)

digibucc said:


> *Google Will Apparently Replace Your Nexus 5 No Matter How You Broke It*
> It's true! I just did this and they are sending me a one time exception replacement (refurbished). I've been sitting on this broken screen for months not wanting to fix it, glad I was cheap
> 
> this is awesome



wow really, thats a good news since replacing touch screen is kinda expensive


----------



## digibucc (Sep 4, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> wow really, thats a good news since replacing touch screen is kinda expensive


yeah I was looking at ~$100 to do it myself.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 4, 2014)

Isis changes its name


The U.S. mobile wallet platform Isis has had to
change its name because it is fed up with being
associated with decapitations.
Isis is backed by AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon and
not by Saudi Arabia and al-Qaeda and none of its
staff remove heads from journalists, unless they
write stories like this one.
It appears that the rebranding exercise will mean
that Isis will become Softcard, which is nice, fluffy
and well soft. No mention of digging up Shiite
saints, destroying ancient relics or shooting
heretics.
Softcard CEO Michael Abbott, who did not pose
with an AK-47 or display the heads of his victims
said that he had desire to share a name with this
group and our hearts go out to those affected by
this violence.
“Your current Isis Wallet will continue to work as
it always has. In the next few weeks, we will
launch the updated Softcard app. At that point,
you can update your app as you normally would
and see that your Isis Wallet has become
Softcard.”
Of course, there is a big risk that Softcard may
have hacked off the Ancient Egyptian Goddess
Isis who was once a rival to Christianity. Isis, the
Goddess, is unlikely to change her name and a
spokesman threatened us with a lightning bolt for
asking.





http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/35672-isis-changes-its-name


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 5, 2014)

now i know why i need a "hardware" menu button...

you get an app that stops working with no "app crashed" dialog so you're stuck unable to do anything but hard reset, weird thing is at the same time android system was still functioning normally
 and i know this because while the app was still not responding i connected it to my PC and moved some files and still heard the charge beep


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2014)

Add me!! I have a Motorola Droid Maxx 16GB.

My favorite, and most used app, is InTransit, or Transit. It uses GPS to tell you when and where to catch Mass Transit, in most of the US. May be more countries, don't remember. But it rocks better than the Local Transit website!!

Also, WeatherUnderground. I definately use this every morning, to see what my ride to work will entail!

I also like, HappyHours. List's all the great deals in your locale!! If you like to drink, that is!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2014)

New app recommendation: Nights Keeper

Simple version: good do not disturb app that works well to block unwanted call/text notification, but allows whitelisted people through. Can enable repeat callers to get through "emergency mode"


Paid/advanced version: profiles can be set up to turn on/off data, wifi and bluetooth.

My use for me and the missus is roughly as so:

10pm-2am: silent, whitelist allowed. data etc still on.
2am-10am (i work nights): silent, data and wifi off, smaller whitelist of people, but emergency mode enabled for anyone who calls twice.

app wasnt really designed for setting up two profiles like that, but it works really well.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 6, 2014)

just switch from grand duos to LG G2 Mini, so far im pretty satisfied but gosh the accessories is hard to find here
btw since kitkat limiting the other apps to access ext sdcard, i need to make myself familiar with stock file manager and its like switching from aventador to ford laser


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all I have a galaxy s3mini running 4.1.2 god knows what its called jellybean?? , , anyway I have had this phone long enough to get bored of it yet I have to continue using it a year more at least so was wondering. 

Is it worth rooting and possibly flashing a later os onto it or is it not worth the effort? ?.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 6, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Hi all I have a galaxy s3mini running 4.1.2 god knows what its called jellybean?? , , anyway I have had this phone long enough to get bored of it yet I have to continue using it a year more at least so was wondering.
> 
> Is it worth rooting and possibly flashing a later os onto it or is it not worth the effort? ?.


rooting is just give you more access to system and you still run jelly bean, if you wanna try something you may install custom rom so you can try newer os.
but using custom rom sometimes return to many aspect, so just try and find what rom that meet your needs


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Is it worth rooting and possibly flashing a later os onto it or is it not worth the effort? ?.


I would say yes. Obviously the caveat of be very careful, don't break your phone applies - but it will definitely make it more interesting, and there are some useful things you can do too, custom roms also allow custom themes more than stock android, which can make it more interesting for sure.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran antutu 5.0 benchmarks on all my devices to get a performance ranking


Antutu 5.0
S5 G900i: 46,508
Note 10.1 (2014) P605: 35,844
Note 3 n9005: 34,296
S4 i9505: 30,381
S3 i9305: 23,868
Tab 3 8.0 SM-T310: 18,576

All on modded ROM's and kernels, but stock clock speeds.

could post screenshots, but i figure you lot trust me enough to not cheat.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2014)

back again, this time with a Galaxy Note 8  rooted with help from @Mussels 

Antutu 5.0 gives me a score of 24456


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2014)

I just got a bluescreen on mah Galaxy Express.

And Opera often won't open. It's the best browser, but often it just gets to a white screen and stays there. Sometimes the phone reboots on its own after a while. The Swedish Ebay app sometimes drains the battery.

I'm seriously considering getting a Nokia 630.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 23, 2014)

Frick said:


> I just got a bluescreen on mah Galaxy Express.
> 
> And Opera often won't open. It's the best browser, but often it just gets to a white screen and stays there. Sometimes the phone reboots on its own after a while. The Swedish Ebay app sometimes drains the battery.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a Nokia 630.


opera is kinda down for now, with ads sometimes white/black screen, and sometimes just fail render if a web has many big pics
restart may relate to conflict apps, my girlfriend`s tab has several random restart until i reset it, and theres no explanation why


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2014)

I just got an update on my Verizon G2 to add VoLTE


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I just got an update on my Verizon G2 to add VoLTE


great, but updating through air in here is kinda painful 
thats why i prefer flashing than updating through ait


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2014)

Frick said:


> I just got a bluescreen on mah Galaxy Express.
> 
> And Opera often won't open. It's the best browser, but often it just gets to a white screen and stays there. Sometimes the phone reboots on its own after a while. The Swedish Ebay app sometimes drains the battery.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a Nokia 630.




someones wants to trade one of those in to me, i offered $50. lol. for a 2013 phone they're terrible, and terribly overpriced here (costs more in store than an S4 online)


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> great, but updating through air in here is kinda painful
> thats why i prefer flashing than updating through ait


I had absolutely no issues with this flash, or any other OTA flash I've ever had.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2014)

Does anyone have terrible batterylife on 4.4.4?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Does anyone have terrible batterylife on 4.4.4?




just to clarify something because it irks me when people treat android like iOS:

My samsung device (pick one, S4, N3, S5) has dozens if not more different versions of 4.4.2, and some devices have several firmwares of 4.4.4 (some TW, some GE, even CM if i was to AOSP). new versions are released to different regions almost weekly by samsung, and at times daily with the custom stuff.

global questions about specific android versions battery life is a very misleading question, because you and i in different countries with the same device would have different ROM's and preinstalled apps, making any battery life comparisons completely irrelevant - and if we have different devices or use custom ROM's it becomes quite ridonculous, as the differences would be immeasurable.

[/rant]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> just to clarify something because it irks me when people treat android like iOS:
> 
> My samsung device (pick one, S4, N3, S5) has dozens if not more different versions of 4.4.2, and some devices have several firmwares of 4.4.4 (some TW, some GE, even CM if i was to AOSP). new versions are released to different regions almost weekly by samsung, and at times daily with the custom stuff.
> 
> ...


I was asking very vaguely because me and 2 other friends all have terrible batterylife while on 4.4.4, while on different roms, and all of us on different devices (S3, N5, HTC1). Having an almost stock system (except for chrome, and twitter) doesnt improve the batterylife at all, which made me wonder if it was simply a problem with that update


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2014)

My OnePlus One on CM whatever version 4.4.4 has great battery life overall. I use only about 25-35% life on an average day of use. The last patch made the biggest difference to that though.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2014)

Kursah said:


> My OnePlus One on CM whatever version 4.4.4 has great battery life overall. I use only about 25-35% life on an average day of use. The last patch made the biggest difference to that though.


The biggest difference in a positive or negative way?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> The biggest difference in a positive or negative way?



Positive. I was using 50-75%/day there for a while...now it's half that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2014)

it always comes down to screen on time, and background apps/services. use an app like wakelock detector and find out whats eating your battery.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 28, 2014)

and check your battery too, could be it starts to wear out


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3, 4.3 Jellybean (stock)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2014)

Just curious - I wonder what browsers people use on their devices.

I mainly use dolphin, but its had some issues with this forum when I have Jetpack turned on. for everything else it seems to work ok though. Im thinking about going back to opera


----------



## Kursah (Oct 9, 2014)

Chrome. Works great...I like that it syncs with my other Chrome sessions. Works fast and smooth for me on CM11 at least.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep, Chrome here too.  Came on my G2.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2014)

chrome. the way it syncs up with desktop and laptop is awesome.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 9, 2014)

I guess time for me to join with my Galaxy Ace.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious - I wonder what browsers people use on their devices.
> 
> I mainly use dolphin, but its had some issues with this forum when I have Jetpack turned on. for everything else it seems to work ok though. Im thinking about going back to opera


i run uc browser and opera, before i ran baidu browser but i switch to uc
i dont like chrome, its good but eating much space


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2014)

More strangeness. It opens the wrong apps. It can't register on the networks until reboot. The screen is cracked. I ordered a cheap replacement, will see if I can repair it meself, if I can't... screw it, time for a new phone. I really can't afford it though. I mean really, really really cannot afford it. Blergh.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2014)

I use the default Internet browser in my S3 LOL. I can't seem to find that "save page for offline use" in Chrome....probably because it doesn't exist. LOL


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2014)

weird? yes
the last setting suddenly trapped on background as background
first i think its from apex launcher bug but after i use smart launcher sometimes it still happen
i run LG G2 mini kitkat stock


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Change from an LG huehuheuheuhue



Anyway...Z3 is delicious. lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2014)

ripped right from my facebook, after i noticed an S5 i was testing with a spare SIM card had terrible battery life.


Ahhh... long standing mystery solved.

Looks like android devices get confused if they have a working data signal (3G/4G) but no internet... you know, from a prepaid device that ran out of data.

Explains why some people i know hated android for crap battery life, prepaid = bad for smartphones (turn off data manually or disable sync to fix)


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 15, 2014)

5.0 is Loli


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 15, 2014)

loli lol


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2014)

Lolipop?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2014)

so i went to my retailer for a 970 but since no stock i decided to wait next month, well ...


Antutu X 4 : 1st rank


Antutu 5 (non X): 2nd rank
 

oh well i might resell my FonePad 7 and get a more basic smaller phone 

edit: drat i knew i did forget something ... i forgot to buy the pad (PPSSPP: GODLIKE on that thing!)... bahaha oh well: next month


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2014)

now have a Samsung S 4 mini and a Galxay Note 8 in my collection  the s4 mini replaces my windows 8.1 phone (Nokia 520) and its miles better even tho the mini isnt the greatest, hardware wise


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2014)

Firefox with Adblock Plus runs smoothly on my Alcatel One Touch S'Pop; and honestly it is a bit more easy in terms of clearing history, adding add-ons etc. than Chrome (or that may be because of me). Note: my phone is not that fast so it sometimes matters that it is a streamlined app.

@AlienIsGOD: your post is a little confusing.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> @AlienIsGOD: your post is a little confusing.



simple: the S4 mini hardware is better than the Nokia 520 even tho they are also under different OS

i just hope he didn't mean the S4 mini was the greatest hardware wise as opposed to the Note xD
what's confusing for me is : Note 8 ? you mean Tab Note 8" right? (should be, since the SM-N910U who is 1st rank above my Shield is the Note 4, not a tab but a phablet)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2014)

got a score of 20779 on the s4 mini in an tu tu 

also the tablet is galaxy note 8 http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/mobile/tablets/galaxy-note-series/GT-N5110ZWAXAC

and yes i meant hardware wise, the nokia was slow as heck compared to the s4 mini.  512mb memory vs 1.5gb makes a big difference lol.

@GreiverBlade its GT - N5100


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2014)

also forgot to mention: my Shield is pure stock no root no optimization and tested under "optimize" preset instead of "full power"



AlienIsGOD said:


> @GreiverBlade its GT - N5100



so yep indeed, it's the tab 

i didn't thought about taking a nV Shield tab ... but HELL i love my FP7 but yet ... it's kinda useless versus the Shield ... tho for reading manga or news (including browsing TPU Android APP) when im not home... it's still good as hell ... maybe i should just get a cheap 5.5" MTK Phablet (Wiko or Xiaomi)


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 18, 2014)

just updating my google play to 5




http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...-and-moves-whats-new-to-the-top-apk-download/

or

https://mega.co.nz/#!FkwHwZoL!9hxPKPa8uqY3jPhKsU1XK0JK9RiU2orDrax-L-e6bb0

or

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-play-store/google-play-store-5-0-32-apk/


----------



## RCoon (Oct 18, 2014)

I discovered yesterday that kitkat has moved the developer controls. Now you have to go to "about device" and press on build number not once or twice, but seven times. It will alert you when you are now a developer, go back to settings and developer options will be available! Running an overclocked HTC one now with GPU acceleration enabled and 4 x msaa


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I discovered yesterday that kitkat has moved the developer controls. Now you have to go to "about device" and press on build number not once or twice, but seven times. It will alert you when you are now a developer, go back to settings and developer options will be available! Running an overclocked HTC one now with GPU acceleration enabled and 4 x msaa


it has been so since a while now (4.0.0 iirc)


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 19, 2014)

My sister's 7" Android tablet has an Allwinner A13 SoC, featuring a single core ARM Cortex-A8 (at 1GHz) and a Mali-400MP.  It also has 352MB of RAM, so I presume it's 11 chips of 32MB memory. LOL

Internal storage is 8GB, at least it has a microSD slot. Screen resolution is 432x800.

It scored 4425 in Antutu 5.1 (Antutu actually "stopped responding" LOL), and in Geekbench has scores of 207 in single-core and 188 in multi-core. It is still in ICS (4.0.4), quite difficult to try update it anyway,.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> My sister's 7" Android tablet has an Allwinner A13 SoC, featuring a single core ARM Cortex-A8 (at 1GHz) and a Mali-400MP.  It also has 352MB of RAM, so I presume it's 11 chips of 32MB memory. LOL
> 
> Internal storage is 8GB, at least it has a microSD slot. Screen resolution is 432x800.
> 
> It scored 4425 in Antutu 5.1 (Antutu actually "stopped responding" LOL), and in Geekbench has scores of 207 in single-core and 188 in multi-core. It is still in ICS (4.0.4), quite difficult to try update it anyway,.


i dont trust benchmark too much since today many phones have more power but i feel like it couldnt fully utilized by apps


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> i dont trust benchmark too much since today many phones have more power but i feel like it couldnt fully utilized by apps


well that's a point, i feel it with my Shield, the Tegra K1 is kinda overpowered, specially the GPU part, quad A15 is common but the Kepler 192 core GPU is a little overboard (except for PPSSPP tho) 

it max out 3Dmark, except for the "unlimited" setting and even in unlimited it's above a Samsung Ativ Smart PC Pro 700T (i3 ivy, win 8) and less than 3k away from a Surface Pro 3 (i3 Haswell, win 8.1), well for the reference score, my Shield tab score 2k above a reference Shield tab

Antutu got a X edition (grey icone, not the one i used above) which use a different app name once installed, to prevent frauds since some devices enable a "special" OC mode for benchmark like Antutu or 3Dmark (since 3Dmark ban any device with that kind of behavior) http://www.futuremark.com/support/benchmark-rules

example :
Antutu 5 std: above 52k 
Antutu 5 X   : above 32k
Antutu 4 X   : near   42k

even if the shield doesn't have a "illegal" behavior, funnier if i load "full power" CPU settings Antutu crash unless i use "optimized" setting.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 20, 2014)

The tablet is just awful in gaming. No point in playing Subway Surfers and Temple Run 2 there. LOL


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 20, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> The tablet is just awful in gaming. No point in playing Subway Surfers and Temple Run 2 there. LOL



single core 1ghz and limited ram for gaming?
you cant ask for that much


----------



## zsolt_93 (Oct 20, 2014)

that is like my phone. Galaxy Ace Plus. 1ghz A5 and 512 ram, 300 and something available for the OS. Temple run 2 lags if not on the lowest setting. And that is on HVGA resolution, the tablet should be at least 2x that. Oh... and friggin Gingerbread. Upgrade is iminent , really like the Sony M2/M2 Aqua or even the E3, but lollipop being released soon makes me sceptical as Sony only mentioned the Z series for getting updates. Not into market for the high end devices as i need this as a phone+camera. I have a laptop for portability and a Surface Pro in the drawer sitting there since i bought it due to the lack of availability of the covers around here, making it partially unusable for what i want it for.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone here have a oneplus One? If so, any problems with it?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Anyone here have a oneplus One? If so, any problems with it?


you wanna buy it or your +1 has err?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Anyone here have a oneplus One? If so, any problems with it?



I just got one off eBay, and it's fantastic so far. 

Yesterday, I did notice a little faint yellowing on the bottom of the lcd (apparently this is fairly common, some sort of issue with the glue curing), but uv light is supposed to fix this. I'll be confirming this tomorrow with my phone and will report back.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

any 'blacked out' theme recommendations??


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on the LG Volt.  Gets good reviews but interested in opinions.  I need to upgrade my phone - too slow.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the LG Volt.  Gets good reviews but interested in opinions.  I need to upgrade my phone - too slow.


looks good but front design reminds me of samsung design with button


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2014)

What's your exact budget twil? There are better phones out there...


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> What's your exact budget twil? There are better phones out there...


I don't have a huge need for mobile phone and I want something that's not so big it's a phablet, so I don't really want to spend more than around $200.  Even at that price I probably won't get that much use out of it.  I picked that one because I want something that's faster than my Samsung Reverb.  I hate waiting for the screen to change when I'm going from one app to another but it's not so important to me that I want to spend a lot of money.

I figured since this has a quad processor and good reviews it might be a good choice but I'm open to suggestions.  I just don't have a need for high end phone is all.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2014)

You can maybe get a Huawei or something from the other Chinese brands. lol


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> You can maybe get a Huawei or something from the other Chinese brands. lol


yeah or local brands, but in here i dont trust local brands too much. yes they are nice but if you wanna replace like screen or battery is kinda hard to find. its like if its broken trash it and buy new phone


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 26, 2014)

Just updated my HTC One M8 to a 4.4.4 deoxed rom/firmware with CM Launcher.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just updated my HTC One M8 to a 4.4.4 deoxed rom/firmware with CM Launcher.


cm launcher?
i stay with apex, i tried smart launcher, solo launcher, dodol, lightning, atom, nova
 they are nice but i prefer launcher that offers just a launcher, today launcher is getting complicated and like kinda losing its points as launcher


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nova Launcher is just a launcher too, so I find it weird you consider it complicated. It even has to use a third-party plugin for the Unread count. lol


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Nova Launcher is just a launcher too, so I find it weird you consider it complicated. It even has to use a third-party plugin for the Unread count. lol


not old players, newer launcher offer too much until i think its like utilities with launcher as add on
sometimes i try the other but back again


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 26, 2014)

I like CM it's simple, clean, and easy on the eyes.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2014)

so i shattered my nexus 5 a couple of weeks ago. oops. this was about 2 weeks after receiving the replacement from google as they were nice enough to replace ME breaking the screen, one time (about 6 months ago), as i had bought it directly from them. this time there was no such luck, and it got shut in a trunk so it was actually shattered no worky, not just screen replaceable. adb/fastboot saw it with a generic id (1234abcd or something)

So, after weighing my options with no phone for a WEEK!!, I put an LG G3 on my ATT plan and will pay $30/mo for 18 months. Also, it has insurance )

what gets me, is I had 3 smartphones and a blackberry, with multiple tablets and ipods over 8~ yrs, and I never broke their screens. the nexus 5 breaks twice in less than half a year. This time there was no saving it but I still think the first time it should not have broken. oh well. glorious lg g3 now. no roms yet(at&t version) but it just got unlocked so those should  come soon. I do have it unlocked and rooted + twrp, waiting for roms.

*tl;dr: broke my nexus 5 AGAIN, switched to LG G3. loving this phone bery powerful and stylish, and the screen is awesome.*


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2014)

Rank for me these relatively cheap phones...


Spoiler




MyPhone Rio (5" 1280x720)
1.3GHz MediaTek MT6582M Quad-Core
Mali-400
1GB RAM
4GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
8MP back, 2MP front
===
Star Mobile Turbo (5" 1280x720)
1.3GHz MediaTek MT6582M Quad-Core
Mali-400
1GB RAM
4GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
12MP back, 5 MP front
===
MyPhone Infinity Lite (4.7" 1280x720)
1.4GHz MediaTek MT6592M Octa-Core
Mali-450
1GB RAM
8GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
8MP back, 5MP front
===
Cherry Mobile Excalibur (5" 1280x720)
1.4GHz MediaTek MT6592M Octa-Core
Mali-450
1GB RAM
8GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
8MP back, 5MP front
===
Cherry Mobile Pulse (5" 1280x720)
1.4GHz MediaTek MT6592 Octa-Core
Mali-450
1GB RAM
8GB Storage
Up to 64GB microSD
13MP back, 5MP front
===
Cherry Mobile Ultra (5" 1280x720) - with LTE
1.2GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 (MSM8926) Quad-Core
Adreno 305
1GB RAM
8GB Storage
Up to 64GB microSD
13MP back, 5MP front
===
Cherry Mobile Omega Spectrum (5" 1280x720)
1.2GHz Broadcom BCM 23550 Quad-Core
VideoCore IV
1GB RAM
4GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
8MP back, 2MP front
===
Cherry Mobile Apollo X (5.5" 1280x720)
1.3GHz MediaTek MT6592 Octa-Core
Mali-450
1GB RAM
8GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
13MP back, 8MP front
===
SKK Mobile Phoenix X1 (5" 1280x720)
1.7GHz MediaTek MT6592 Octa-Core
Mali-450
1GB RAM
8GB Storage
Up to 64GB microSD
13MP back, 5MP front
===
SKK Mobile Marian S1 (5" 1280x720)
1.7GHz MediaTek MT6592 Octa-Core
Mali-450
1GB RAM
4GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
13MP back, 5MP front
===
Cloudfone Thrill 501q (5" 1280x720)
1.2GHz MediaTek MT6582 Quad-Core
Mali-400
1GB RAM
4GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
13MP back, 5MP front
===
Asus Zenfone 5 (5" 1280x720)
2.0 GHz Intel Atom Z2580 Dual-Core
PowerVR SGX544MP2
2GB RAM
16GB Storage
Up to 64GB microSD
8MP back, 2MP front
===

Xiaomi Redmi 1S (4.7" 1280x720) 
1.6 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 (MSM8228) Quad-Core
Adreno 305
1GB RAM
8GB Storage
Up to 32GB microSD
8MP back, 1.6MP front

All of them are less than $200 (when converted).


----------



## twilyth (Oct 27, 2014)

I decided on the LG Volt.  Specs say it can handle a 32 gig SD card.  Would have preferred 64, but oh well.  It also has a removable battery.  It's only slightly heavier than the Reverb and only about a half inch wider.  Resolution is slightly better.  Hopefully reception is better too.

Anyone have any suggestions for transferring content like call logs, content, apps, etc.  Thanks.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yesterday, I did notice a little faint yellowing on the bottom of the lcd (apparently this is fairly common, some sort of issue with the glue curing), but *uv light is supposed to fix this. I'll be confirming this tomorrow with my phone and will report back.*



Just wanted to post back about this yellowing issue on my OPO.

It was said to leave your phone under UV light for a few minutes, and it will take away the yellowing by curing the adhesive which is supposed to be the issue. Well, I left my phone under my UV light for about 20 minutes, and it didn't seem to make any difference.  Perhaps I didn't leave it long enough, even though I read about 5 minutes should do it under the light.  I'll try to leave it in sunlight this week and see if it make any difference.  

Also, the camera was slightly slow in taking pics, as in a 1 second delay from when you tapped the button.  That was fixed by setting the focus mode to continuous, takes pics nice and quickly now 


However, the phone is still fantastic, love it all; everything else works very well


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2014)

I truly, truly hate my phone. Now it doesn't install updates, or apps. They stay at the download stage forever (but it doesn't download anything). Fixes suggest I clear the cache, but the storage and by extension the cache never calculates so I can't. The PC connection is unstable. When it switches between networks it sometimes takes minutes to register on the new network.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Frick said:


> I truly, truly hate my phone. Now it doesn't install updates, or apps. They stay at the download stage forever (but it doesn't download anything). Fixes suggest I clear the cache, but the storage and by extension the cache never calculates so I can't. The PC connection is unstable. When it switches between networks it sometimes takes minutes to register on the new network.


if looks too bad, the bad thing is trying reset it and if the err still exist maybe it related to hardware, dont forget to backup and activate sync before reset it


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I decided on the LG Volt.  Specs say it can handle a 32 gig SD card.  Would have preferred 64, but oh well.  It also has a removable battery.  It's only slightly heavier than the Reverb and only about a half inch wider.  Resolution is slightly better.  Hopefully reception is better too.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for transferring content like call logs, content, apps, etc.  Thanks.



App Backup & Restore for backup your app to apk and you can transfer it to your new phone
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.infolife.appbackup&hl=en
try 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riteshsahu.SMSBackupRestore
or
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 1, 2014)

installing telegram as secondary messaging app, first impression: its nice, close to whatsapp's interface
and i like how we can send document not just pic or video

and when every one want a high end phone, i dunno im interested on low end phone, maybe for my second phone


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2014)

weelll ... N9 got 5.0 1st (edit ... was stock on 5.0 but the idea is the same  ) but ... who's second! weehee ok Antutu gain "only" ~200pts but seeing only 4 N9 above my score, oh well who care, also worth mentioning in GB3 the Shield 5.0 is a bit closer to the N9 score than when it was under 4.4.2 (multicore)

  
everything is soooo smooth (user experience general use of the tablet not benchies  )

still need to find a replacement for my UMI X1, even if the Shield Tablet do everything i need, and i still have a UAG Scout Black hardcase for a SIII ... maybe i will try to find a cheap SIII if i don't jump on a Xiaomi HongMi 1S or something else (under 5" tho)

edit ... well Antutu was run in Optimized instead of Max ... that explain why 


edit... bad memory ... 

just griding  (i don't have a 5ghz router yet Darksiders and SSFIV no sweat) plus ... now i know what's inside a nvidia Grid Server (free until 30 june 2015 for Shield owner ahahah)
 

my UMI X1 finally failed me, yesterday around 4pm i was loading the battery and just after 100% when i unplugged it : in less than 15minutes it goes down to 1% so i went on Digitec.ch and noticed they had a promo: Nokia X for 66chf ... weeelll if ordered before 5pm : next day delivery.

so here i am playing with a Nokia X since Nokia X system is a fork of Android (and run apps without any problems) it belong to Android, i have to say the heavily modded interface is quite refreshing, WP8 tile layout, no google, Here map hum not bad for a device with only a Snapdragon S4 Play (Cortex A7 dual), a Adreno 203 and a 4" IPS WVGA display, feels snappy (nokia did a good optimization) altho being under 4.1 and not 4.4 who would be more comfortable with only 512mb ram, tho the XDA community about it is quite active


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> weelll ... N9 got 5.0 1st (edit ... was stock on 5.0 but the idea is the same  ) but ... who's second! weehee ok Antutu gain "only" ~200pts but seeing only 4 N9 above my score, oh well who care, also worth mentioning in GB3 the Shield 5.0 is a bit closer to the N9 score than when it was under 4.4.2 (multicore)
> View attachment 60447View attachment 60444 View attachment 60445 View attachment 60446
> everything is soooo smooth (user experience general use of the tablet not benchies  )
> 
> ...



you need to keep the Nokia since Microsoft will ditch the brand, replaced by Microsoft brand


----------



## digibucc (Nov 22, 2014)

i have had some horrible luck. in the last 6 months broke 2x nexus 5s and 1x lg g3. shattered screens. I've gone through 4 smartphones before these ones, no broken screens. hopefully it's done now. I bought a freakin otterbox where i never used a case before. I don't like the bulkiness but I feel safer 

running an at&t lg g3 with cyanogen 12 lollipop


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2014)

digibucc said:


> i have had some horrible luck. in the last 6 months broke 2x nexus 5s and 1x lg g3. shattered screens. I've gone through 4 smartphones before these ones, no broken screens. hopefully it's done now. I bought a freakin otterbox where i never used a case before. I don't like the bulkiness but I feel safer
> 
> running an at&t lg g3 with cyanogen 12 lollipop


i know the feeling tho my only cracked screens where a Toshiba Folio 100 (still perfectly usable) a HTC One X and a iPhone 3G, for my S3 i had a hardcase from UAG he dropped 2 meters on concrete : no damages, my Shield is in a trust bubble neopren pouch and my NX is ... hum bare naked atm but it feels sturdy has hell


----------



## twilyth (Nov 22, 2014)

So far, I like the LG Volt.  Going from a single to quad processor made a very noticeable difference in response time.  Memory is 4gb on both this and the old Reverb and the old phone was actually 200mhz faster than the 1.2ghz of the Volt.  So the difference seems to be exclusively due to multiprocessing.

I haven't rooted the phone yet since I never bothered getting updates for the Reverb when I did that.  I can just hide the crapware that I can't delete I guess.

BTW, when I get the Amazon FireStick in a couple weeks, I want to do a review.  Not an honest to god review mind you, but something focusing mainly on the Miracast feature.  Where should I put that? It really belongs in a mobile computing subforum but the closest to that I guess would general hardware?  Or should I put it in AV?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> you need to keep the Nokia since Microsoft will ditch the brand, replaced by Microsoft brand


well tell that to the soon to be released Nokia N1 who will be under Android 5.0
http://n1.nokia.com/en
http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n1-6814.php
i think Microsoft did buy the smartphones section and some leftover from Nokia will do something else under the brand... (pretty sure i am totally wrong but i can't see Nokia disappear just because of Microsoft )

also the X is quite fun : downloaded all the toolkit needed, downloaded a stock 1.2.41 for safety, flashed MIUI Recovery, flashed CM11 4.4.4 + minimal GAPS 
non working stuff : camera colors wrong, and proximity+light sensor but i can do with it 
process was even easier than with my Galaxy S and SIII (or any other android device i had)


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well tell that to the soon to be released Nokia N1 who will be under Android 5.0
> http://n1.nokia.com/en
> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n1-6814.php
> i think Microsoft did buy the smartphones section and some leftover from Nokia will do something else under the brand... (pretty sure i am totally wrong but i can't see Nokia disappear just because of Microsoft )
> ...


yeah, i read that maybe in the future we have another nokia (made by other manufacture and brand it as nokia)

btw custom rom is great but sometimes you do trial and error, some works good on this and bad on that


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, i read that maybe in the future we have another nokia (made by other manufacture and brand it as nokia)
> 
> btw custom rom is great but sometimes you do trial and error, some works good on this and bad on that


Testing LeWA OS 5 atm  i've always been a serial flasher with my android devices ... except for the Shield Tablet : you don't make the perfection more perfect ... you just root it!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> Testing LeWA OS 5 atm  i've always been a serial flasher with my android devices ... except for the Shield Tablet : you don't make the perfection more perfect ... you just root it!



personally i prefer stock rom with minimal apps, btw just bough galaxy young 2
http://www.samsung.com/ae/consumer/mobile-phones/smart-phone/android/SM-G130HZADXSG




yeah, its entry phone with kitkat, although the hardware is pretty limited. what can you ask for more for entry phone


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> personally i prefer stock rom with minimal apps, btw just bough galaxy young 2
> http://www.samsung.com/ae/consumer/mobile-phones/smart-phone/android/SM-G130HZADXSG
> 
> 
> ...


well a better manufactured Nokia X  (well i got it for 66 CHF/825,000.00 IDR) i grew to hate samsung ... always overpriced cheap plastic ... and even the latest who are less cheapish plastic or metal are still overpriced, they still think of them as the APPLE of android but they are sooo wrong... Xiaomi offer way better for lower price (with a issue on availability i reckon but for example: a S5 where i am a Mi3 is 299chf/499chf and a S5 is 579chf/797chf  promo price/normal price)
as for the young 2 duos i personally laugh hard at the "solid design"  ok it has a single A7 (opposed to the dual A5 from the X ) and a weaker battery but since the screen is 0.5" less it should last enough on a daily normal utilization

not a bad phone for a regular use ofc

i still fail to comprehend the enthusiasm over Samsung when the competition offer more for less (and i had a Galaxy S, SII and S3)edit: where i am the Young (not 2 ) is 99chf hurghhh i rather take a Wiko GOA instead 

talk about minimal 
CM11
  
LEWA


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

If you dont want to spend the world then a Moto G would probably be perfect for you - My dad has one and its a decent peice of kit. 

I recommend looking for a secondhand Nexus 5 if your budget can stretch a little further.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2014)

actually its for my spare phone, i know there so many alternative.
motorola is nice but in here kinda hard to find. oppo offers nice phone but since in here its a brand new i dont too interested. local brands is good but they are shitty at warranty and parts so local brands is big no for now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

Huawei Honor 3C?? imo oppo should be good. They are a major brand in China.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Just to show how I have set-up Nova Launcher (the screenshots were taken last month):


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 23, 2014)

Got 4.4.4 for my Z2 around last week, been great so far but one thing i hate is they enlarged the icons with no options to adjust the size  (they look much larger in person ;P)
  
They say Sony promised 5.0 for its Z devices early next year so maybe i'll do before/after benchmarks then......

dunno i feel like i want an asus fone just to play with an intel atom, might get one when i get bored from the Z2


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2014)

if it come to that ... then ... i have to ... modify my lockscreen and homescreen WP ... (btw i like yours, source?)


entropy13 said:


> Just to show how I have set-up Nova Launcher (the screenshots were taken last month):



i have to say i am in love with LEWA OS 5 (even if its only a 4.1.2) on the Nokia X ... even if there is no app drawer on the home launcher ... mmhh might instal Nova (since i have a nova prime license) or Smart launcher (i kinda like the circle of icon in the home screen) but the LEWA keep it simple like the Nokia X system launcher but a bit less windophonish also the animations are smooth and cute


 





Doc41 said:


> dunno i feel like i want an asus fone just to play with an intel atom, might get one when i get bored from the Z2



ASUS ZenFone 6 Z2580 dual core +HT @ 2ghz Clovertrail+ quite a good runner


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 23, 2014)

So I just ordered a OnePlus One.  Looking forward to getting a phablet-sized device to see how it goes.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2014)

my friend told me why his phone is slow, he has samsung galaxy v
when i looked at his phone, of course
he has FB app, twitter app, BBM and the other that run on background
its a entry phone and with all of those apps, it runs like a snail


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> my friend told me why his phone is slow, he has samsung galaxy v
> when i looked at his phone, of course
> he has FB app, twitter app, BBM and the other that run on background
> its a entry phone and with all of those apps, it runs like a snail


yep ... pretty much that ...so do my X with 512mb RAM ... but i have a aggressive memory management to keep it snappy (under LEWA or CM11, stock Nokia did a very good job to keep it smooth)


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2014)

yeah, dont he realize he has slow phone so he should keep everything basic to maintain the speed.
im pretty sick listening people complain about their phone that getting slow


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2014)

weird end of year... a friend bought a Android phone, he told me it was too complicated and asked me if i had a less complicated phone so i thought about my Nokia X, cause he had a Windows phone previously, we decided to do a trade (he told me it was a LG F60) well it turned out it was a LG G2 16gb...

i explained him that the price and range difference between them was wayyyy bigger than if it was a F60, but he said that after i told him about the Nokia X he tested one in a shop and loved it... so for the sake of being a good and thankful friend, i added a 32gb UHS-I class 10 µSD with a 30ish track of Radiohead and The Doors (cause he love those 2 bands), rooted the phone and installed the GAPPS that the NX miss, well now i have a G2


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2014)

LG now offers better and better phones
i have g2 mini, its a nice phone but theres something that i just feel it aint right, some times when i unlock or closing app it suddenlu open or close another app too
its like has its own mind. ive searched for this symptoms  and it looks it may software related
i dunno
the last thing that i tried is disable any apps that i dont need and my g2 feels better


but now i run low end phone young 2
the screen is shitty, the pixel is hella big but for the camera, i think for entry phone its enough


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> LG now offers better and better phones
> i have g2 mini, its a nice phone but theres something that i just feel it aint right, some times when i unlock or closing app it suddenlu open or close another app too
> its like has its own mind. ive searched for this symptoms  and it looks it may software related
> i dunno
> ...


yep pretty much that ... tho the only thing i will do will be, unlock BL, Root, DeBloat i pretty much like the features of the G2 (double tap, multi wallpaper and some other little bonuses, like the IR Remote  ) strange enough ... unlike Touchwizz the LG modification are not annoying (but the additional app are ... ) technically the G2 is a 2014 high end ... since all 2014 flagship carry a SNP800/801/805 most of the time, if it was a G3 i don't think i would like it, i don't know why.
maybe the 0.3" more ...

the only cons is no uSD slot but i can do without, after all my shield tab is compatible up to 128gb uSD and that's way enough, i had a LG Optimus x2 and since then i always wanted to retake a LG phone, albeit a disastrous and non existent update plan, i have to say that i'm rather impressed from the G2.

another fun thing is : i have a prepaid card so my Data plan was a "user activated 150mb pack" at a fixed price, but when i tried to do same with the G2 (and planning to use it only on 3G) i got a return sms that said "service not available" i checked the AP and everything was fine so i decided to set the Data on 4G and give a try downloading some heavy files that would go above the 150mb limit ... strangely enough the credit on my SIM didn't move at all and no Data plan is active ... i wonder if, since it's a 4G phone upon the AP configuration settings during the 1st start, my operator didn't activate a "unlimited data plan" but that would be too good to be true ... wait'n see, as we say!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 3, 2014)

liked my nexus 5 a lot. i love my g3. lg makes a good product.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2014)

I recently had to ditch HTC after a Hat trick of the Incredible, the DInc 2, and the Rezound, due to their decision to cut out removable batteries and SD slots. Enjoying my S4 (that we got for free with new 2 year contracts, and 2-year SquareTrades  ). Does anyone have any solid reason to throw a new ROM on it? I'm kind of annoyed at the Samsung junk, but it's not terrible, and runs pretty well for me...


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2014)

its personal, but you may take a look at 
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/1403...stom-xda-roms-your-samsung-galaxy-s4-gt-i9500


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2014)

you may take a look at here first since custom rom is personal
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/1403...stom-xda-roms-your-samsung-galaxy-s4-gt-i9500


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm ready to ditch cyanogenmod after I heard there would be no more updates for my gnex and I'm tired of people on their forums not responding and the rom getting very unstable. LTE doesn't work anymore!!!

Any roms that are good on the gnex CDMA that are decent? I need a new one I'm so tired of this one!!!!!

and inb4 "just get a new phone" can't afford one. I just dropped 3K on emergency house repairs and I'm gonna be pretty broke for months. I also got a few other expensese and I needed a new dishwasher so I had to get one, and I also I need to get a new motherboard for the media server. so unless someone can help me with that.....


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 16, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I needed a new dishwasher so I had to get one


 No you do not. There are ways to do it manually especially if Adam helps. One "brushes", one dries off. It will save you gallons of water and watts of juice too.


----------



## bpgt64 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone else hella looking forward to the new QualComm Snapdragon 810 chips?  I was going to buy a Nexus 6 or a Note 4, but decided to hold off.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> No you do not. There are ways to do it manually especially if Adam helps. One "brushes", one dries off. It will save you gallons of water and watts of juice too.



If we want to sell the house we need it. Nobody buys a house without a good dishwasher. also lots of other factors I can't discuss here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2014)

bpgt64 said:


> Anyone else hella looking forward to the new QualComm Snapdragon 810 chips?  I was going to buy a Nexus 6 or a Note 4, but decided to hold off.


i'm fine with the 800 in my G2 and my K1 32bit is already overkill


----------



## bpgt64 (Dec 16, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i'm fine with the 800 in my G2 and my K1 32bit is already overkill


*nod* --  I had a note 4 for week, wasn't enough of an upgrade so I took it back to ATT.  810 looks like it should be a bit more beefy, but meh...worth 900?  we'll see.


----------



## craigo (Dec 19, 2014)

hello droiders,

I was mucking with a friends htc one m7 and decided "THIS IS THE PHONE!" so i bought one on ebay(black 32gb SHINY)
but when it arrived it had been iemi blocked so i notified the carrier of the phone (branded firmware) and sent it back to the seller..
eagerly awaiting a refund now.... So i was out and about and not so fond of my galaxy s3 any more..looking for htc one, couldn't find one so i accidentally
purchased a galaxy s5. it certainly isnt my old s3.
So i find myself here asking you (points finger) because you guys will know what to do
What should i do (modwise) to the smg900i ?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Samsung is Shutting Down ChatOn


http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/37869/


Samsung has revealed that it is shutting down
its instant messaging service known as
ChatOn. The service, which launched in 2011
and is currently available in more than 200
countries, boasted late last year that it had
100 million users. Compared to competitors
like WhatsApp, Viber, Kik, and even Facebook
Messenger, however, ChatOn simply is not
competing well in the mobile instant
messaging market. According to Samsung, the
service is being shut down globally on
February 1, 2015 due to the company’s focus
shifting towards its core services.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2014)

Only "upgrade" I can do so far is going from 16GB for my S3's microSD to 64GB. LOL


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Only "upgrade" I can do so far is going from 16GB for my S3's microSD to 64GB. LOL


ha ha ha.. i just plan to move to 16gb branded microsd (i dunno what i can find, maybe  HP, PNY, or Sandisk)
anyway for anyone who want to try another camera app, you could try 
i like it coz simple not like camera 360 that has many many many filters and take your time spinning which filter i should use
but for some reason you need  a steady hand coz  for several setting, like HDR or night mode it takes several shots and merge into one photo





https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.almalence.opencam&hl=en


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 23, 2014)

Finally rooted my phone. LOL

But there were a lot of additional steps required for my case.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 23, 2014)

With Towelroot disconned, and my S4 not rooted, I'm afraid I'm screwed for a while


----------



## digibucc (Dec 23, 2014)

i've always had multiple root options with my phones, towel was your only one?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2014)

In my case the additional steps involved Xposed and RootCloak. lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 24, 2014)

digibucc said:


> i've always had multiple root options with my phones, towel was your only one?


Towelroot was a root option without loading a custom Rom. I've done custom Roms, and they're ok, but they usually involve "Everything works in this release except: Camera, GPS, and NFC", which is close to what I saw the last time I looked. I need to dig thru XDA and see if they've streamlined anything solid recently. The guy developing TR quit and went to work for Google to help them prevent stuff like TR from working . Just brilliant.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2014)

waitin g for lollipop to hit my phone


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2014)

Heh.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 25, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Heh.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 25, 2014)

The main difference is 4.3 to 4.4.4 and 1.4GHz to 1.6GHz.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 25, 2014)

unless you are using the same version of benchmark, it really does not mean anything.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 26, 2014)

Style, Fonts, Icons, Notifications: OneL+ Grey
Wallpaper: edited wallpaper from konachan.com
Lock wallpaper: edited BRS wallpaper from konachan.com
Launcher: Nova Launcher


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 28, 2014)

just running young 2 stock and with limited power it feels enough for entry phone
the camera is nice for that price, and it has night mode that "boost" the color



auto

and with night mode



and without auto focus, you need to maintain the object to get better result


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 28, 2014)

anyone play RGB Express?




https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.badcrane.rgbexpress&hl=en

it looks pretty fun


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 28, 2014)

Loving the Huawei Honor 6! shame there is no rom's available just yet but the phone is great


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2015)

after googling, browsing etc etc and etc
i decided to buy iconpack, its Axis and my local carrier offers carrier billing  (at last)


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2015)

After Christmas I picked up a G3 and a G Watch.  The G3 is huge and quick.  Anyone else with a smartwatch?  Do you have any apps you like for it?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2015)

fun time ... 
  
 


t_ski said:


> After Christmas I picked up a G3 and a G Watch.  The G3 is huge and quick.  Anyone else with a smartwatch?  Do you have any apps you like for it?


hum the G watch is tempting ... but i can't really see the point in a smartwatch for me ... sad.

the LG G3 is a beast (well just like my G2) it has all the G2 has plus uSD slot ... kinda a G2.5  and the only smartphone who is really suited for a size above 5" all other manufacturer do it wrong ... side button are a pain above 4.8" but since LG has a patent on back button (i guess) then it's LG only for me now, specially if the G4 or G Flex 2 will have the same button positioning (and as far as i see they will) 2nd hand G4 or G Flex 2 will be the only one really suited to replace my G2


----------



## digibucc (Jan 16, 2015)

I love my G3


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 18, 2015)

I love my S3 too, but I'd really love the Z4, S6, One M9, G4. Zenfone 2, etc. even more. LOL


----------



## Irony (Jan 18, 2015)

I got a oneplus one about a month ago. I'm quite happy with it, its pretty hard to beat for the money.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 23, 2015)

Android 5.0.2 just arrived on my moto g 1st gen yesterday. So far so good.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 25, 2015)

I posted this in the OnePlus forum, but surprisingly not a single person replied to my thread.  Considering their forum has thousands of members, that's pretty fucking poor community if you ask me.  So I still need help, and am posting here because there's really nowhere else I can post it.

My carrier isn't fully supported on the LTE bands (my carrier has two bands, but the phone's cellular radio only supports one of them), but it is fully supported on the HSPA/HSPA+ bands. However, I am having issues with my data connection. I get a single bar of LTE, sometimes 2, but the speeds are lower than if I set it to 3G preferred in the Mobile Network settings. I can't even get LTE in London, let alone at my home. I have an issue with the 3G, though. Most of the time, it's in HSPA+ mode (indicated by the "H+" icon next to the signal strength indicator), however it sometimes loses the + and drops down to regular HSPA, but I don't seem to have data in that mode. I have to either reset the cellular modem (by turning aeroplane mode on and off), or wait for the + to come back.  This happens several times a day, and it very rarely happened on my iPhone 3GS in the whole time I used it.
I've gone into the hidden config panel from the dialer and set preferred network type to "TD-SCDMA, GSM/WCDMA and LTE" (as people on the forum recommend), but it doesn't improve my LTE situation (I'm actually more inclined to leave it in "LTE/GSM auto (PRL)" as Europe does not use CDMA whatsoever).  I'm wondering if anyone had any advice to either improve my LTE, or to eliminate the issue of not getting any data in HSPA mode. Thanks.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> I posted this in the OnePlus forum, but surprisingly not a single person replied to my thread.  Considering their forum has thousands of members, that's pretty fucking poor community if you ask me.  So I still need help, and am posting here because there's really nowhere else I can post it.
> 
> My carrier isn't fully supported on the LTE bands (my carrier has two bands, but the phone's cellular radio only supports one of them), but it is fully supported on the HSPA/HSPA+ bands. However, I am having issues with my data connection. I get a single bar of LTE, sometimes 2, but the speeds are lower than if I set it to 3G preferred in the Mobile Network settings. I can't even get LTE in London, let alone at my home. I have an issue with the 3G, though. Most of the time, it's in HSPA+ mode (indicated by the "H+" icon next to the signal strength indicator), however it sometimes loses the + and drops down to regular HSPA, but I don't seem to have data in that mode. I have to either reset the cellular modem (by turning aeroplane mode on and off), or wait for the + to come back.  This happens several times a day, and it very rarely happened on my iPhone 3GS in the whole time I used it.
> I've gone into the hidden config panel from the dialer and set preferred network type to "TD-SCDMA, GSM/WCDMA and LTE" (as people on the forum recommend), but it doesn't improve my LTE situation (I'm actually more inclined to leave it in "LTE/GSM auto (PRL)" as Europe does not use CDMA whatsoever).  I'm wondering if anyone had any advice to either improve my LTE, or to eliminate the issue of not getting any data in HSPA mode. Thanks.



While I may be way off, did you switch our the SIM card when you got the OPO?  I ask because I had an issue with H+/LTE/3g stuff when I got mine.  I had to go into the store and get the carrier (AT&T) to swap in a new sim.  For some reason, it gave me all my issues, even though my old sim was from a Galaxy S4.  After the swap (and asking them to put in their system that my phone was a OPO), I walked out with zero issues. Maybe not helpful, sorry.


And yes, I agree that the OPO forum is whack!  It's like a free-for-all over there, where 90% of the threads are all silly nonsense.  TPU is a much better moderated forum with a much better community. 



Irony said:


> I got a oneplus one about a month ago. I'm quite happy with it, its pretty hard to beat for the money.



Congrats on your purchase, and welcome to the club!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 26, 2015)

Dammit! I tried to Root my Motorola Droid Maxx. No go.

I tried the only 2 jailbreak programs I could find. Both from Justin Case on XDA forums.

Motorola, and/or Google or Verizon, blocked the Root program from installing. This sucks!

I wanted to get Lollipop!!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> While I may be way off, did you switch our the SIM card when you got the OPO?  I ask because I had an issue with H+/LTE/3g stuff when I got mine.


It came with my Huawei Ascend P2 I got in 2013, which was an LTE device and worked with LTE fine.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> It came with my Huawei Ascend P2 I got in 2013, which was an LTE device and worked with LTE fine.



I'm saying I had a similar issue coming from a previous LTE device to the OPO, and the OPO had issues until I put in a new sim. But whatevs, it may be nothing


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 2, 2015)

just hard reset my LG G2 mini, and i dunno it looks like solves my problem where sometimes the phone runs random apps by itself
now backing up all apps from my galaxy young 2 and move it to G2 mini again


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2015)

lost my sub to this thread.


rocking two note 4's (N910G) and a note 10.1 2014 (P605) these days


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2015)

latest addition to my G2 





http://www.arctic.ac/ch_en/p402bt.html

29.99chf well for a "cheap" mid range product they doesn't give a "cheap" feeling at all ... quite impressed  and yes ... it's the same Arctic company as in Arctic Cooling who is responsible for the Arctic MX-4 or the I30/A30 heatsink line, so i expect that they will keep my ear cool in summer ...


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 2, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> latest addition to my G2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice, btw you got lollipop?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> nice, btw you got lollipop?


nope  still even under 4.4.2 the G2 is perfect (LG is planning to release it 1st for the G3, well they already did, the G2 will follow shortly, i hope  )

edit: my etailer did a promo on the LG G Watch R (189chf instead of 279chf)
oh well ... happy day! (at last that one looks better than the Moto 360, mainly because of the "real" round screen instead of a cut one) currently charging it and waiting to get started


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has seen this yet, but it has to be about the cutest dang commercial on the air waves and its an Android commercial:


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope  still even under 4.4.2 the G2 is perfect (LG is planning to release it 1st for the G3, well they already did, the G2 will follow shortly, i hope  )
> 
> edit: my etailer did a promo on the LG G Watch R (189chf instead of 279chf)
> oh well ... happy day! (at last that one looks better than the Moto 360, mainly because of the "real" round screen instead of a cut one) currently charging it and waiting to get started
> View attachment 62410



yeah ive seen the review of G watch R and it looks really good and pretty solid just for me it looks kinda bigger 


btw i just realize my LG has little crack on volume button and it makes me mad


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 6, 2015)

If any of you wanting to give my rom a run. I'm the author of Plain-Andy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 6, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> If any of you wanting to give my rom a run. I'm the author of Plain-Andy.


hummmm i will look into it, but atm i kinda need my G2 stock but once the rush calms down i will.

and if i may 
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=19466
tell me if it bother you that i post the AFH link here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2015)

more the merrier. I'm working on the next release full time now. Just picked up a Kingston 240GB ssd and Seagate 1TB Hybrid.

@GreiverBlade 

You will need to be on a jb bootstack until we get the KitKat source working with lollipop.


----------



## MightyMission (Feb 8, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> If any of you wanting to give my rom a run. I'm the author of Plain-Andy.


is there any chance of a rom for the Honor 6 (H60-L04)? the emui 3 upgrade fixed pretty much the only thing I was unhappy with other than the bloat which I cant remove.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2015)

MightyMission said:


> is there any chance of a rom for the Honor 6 (H60-L04)? the emui 3 upgrade fixed pretty much the only thing I was unhappy with other than the bloat which I cant remove.


Will need to work with you directly in getting the proper source. Is there any current lollipop ROMs for your device?


----------



## MightyMission (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks for the reply, as far as I know, lollipop is due for my phone around April, so no :/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2015)

MightyMission said:


> thanks for the reply, as far as I know, lollipop is due for my phone around April, so no :/


Alright. Keep in contact


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 9, 2015)

MightyMission said:


> is there any chance of a rom for the Honor 6 (H60-L04)? the emui 3 upgrade fixed pretty much the only thing I was unhappy with other than the bloat which I cant remove.



you can root it then remove the apps or the simple way is just disable the apps so it wont eat your ram


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 9, 2015)

JrRacinFan said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> You will need to be on a jb bootstack until we get the KitKat source working with lollipop.


yep i know that as i tested some 5.0.x before but i like my G2 stock with just root and some bloat removed (heck ... i lose my TV remote quite often ... )


----------



## MightyMission (Feb 9, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> you can root it then remove the apps or the simple way is just disable the apps so it wont eat your ram


Oddly enough, even with the phone rooted and full ownership taken, the phone won't allow the apps to be disabled.
I'm not too worried about eating the ample ram because I don't think keeping all the apps from running does anything for the battery...(doesn't android keep the apps preloaded in ram to save the cpu/battery usage?) it's more the way that all the apps are on the main screens,
making it cluttered and far too busy for my liking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2015)

@MightyMission 
Yes in theor. Why allow apps that you don't use hog those resources though and potentially wakelock?


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 10, 2015)

MightyMission said:


> Oddly enough, even with the phone rooted and full ownership taken, the phone won't allow the apps to be disabled.
> I'm not too worried about eating the ample ram because I don't think keeping all the apps from running does anything for the battery...(doesn't android keep the apps preloaded in ram to save the cpu/battery usage?) it's more the way that all the apps are on the main screens,
> making it cluttered and far too busy for my liking.



umm why dont use launcher? you can hide those apps and make your screen more clean


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 12, 2015)

Explore the hidden secret codes of Samsung,
HTC, LG, Sony, Oppo and other Android
smartphones


1. Generic Android codes
*#*#4636#*#* Display information about
Phone, Battery and Usage statistics
*#*#7780#*#* Resetting your phone to
factory state - only deletes application data
and applications
*2767*3855# It's a complete wiping of your
mobile, also it reinstalls the phones firmware
*#*#34971539#*#* Shows completes
information about the camera
*#*#7594#*#* Changing the power button
behavior - Enables direct poweroff once the
code enabled
*#*#273283*255*663282*#*#* For a quick
backup to all your media files
*#*#197328640#*#* Enabling test mode
for service activity
*#*#232339#*#* OR *#*#526#*#*
Wireless Lan Tests
*#*#232338#*#* Displays Wi-Fi Mac-
address
*#*#1472365#*#* For a quick GPS test
*#*#1575#*#* A Different type GPS test
*#*#0283#*#* Packet Loopback test
*#*#0*#*#* LCD display test
*#*#0673#*#* OR *#*#0289#*#* Audio
test
*#*#0842#*#* Vibration and Backlight test
*#*#2663#*#* Displays touch-screen
version
*#*#2664#*#* Touch-Screen test
*#*#0588#*#* Proximity sensor test
*#*#3264#*#* Ram version
*#*#232331#*#* Bluetooth test
*#*#7262626#*#* Field test
*#*#232337#*#* Displays Bluetooth device
address
*#*#8255#*#* For Google Talk service
monitoring
*#*#4986*2650468#*#* PDA, Phone,
Hardware, RF Call Date firmware info
*#*#1234#*#* PDA and Phone firmware
info
*#*#1111#*#* FTA Software version
*#*#2222#*#* FTA Hardware version
*#*#44336#*#* Displays Build time and
change list number
*#06# Displsys IMEI number
*#*#8351#*#* Enables voice dialing
logging mode
*#*#8350#*#* Disables voice dialing
logging mode





http://www.phonearena.com/news/Expl...ny-Oppo-and-other-Android-smartphones_id65673


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 12, 2015)

Huawei Ascend Y530. Doing the job for a price under 100$ Canadian. Just the autofocus sometimes that stay blurry under certain circumstances like bad interior lighting. Strange because in total darkness it performs really well.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 12, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> Explore the hidden secret codes of Samsung,
> HTC, LG, Sony, Oppo and other Android
> smartphones
> 
> ...


still waiting for 5.0.1 or .2 so I can actually root my Verizon S4


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 14, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Huawei Ascend Y530. Doing the job for a price under 100$ Canadian. Just the autofocus sometimes that stay blurry under certain circumstances like bad interior lighting. Strange because in total darkness it performs really well.


yeah, auto focus  sometimes ruin your pics
and now i dunno i wanna try grand prime


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 16, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, auto focus  sometimes ruin your pics
> and now i dunno i wanna try grand prime



What u mean by Grand Prime?


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> What u mean by Grand Prime?


Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_grand_prime-6708.php

just bought it several days ago and so far my first impression its good, feels pretty solid not too wide but its a tall phone


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a system similar to towelroot for lollipop?


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 26, 2015)

So this just happened 
 
@GreiverBlade , CPU-Z and bench shots will follow later when i can


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> So this just happened
> View attachment 62984
> @GreiverBlade , CPU-Z and bench shots will follow later when i can


i spy a Boa Hancock on that pix ... oh wait you show the Dell Venue 7 ... eheheh nice one


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 26, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i spy a Boa Hancock on that pix ... oh wait you show the Dell Venue 7 ... eheheh nice one


Ahahaha yes that's hammok though with a white dress......
ehm ok well for its price it has pretty decent perfomance


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 21, 2015)

Finally my S4 got Lolipop update ... it was about damn time ... it's 5.0.1 and despite all naysayers it's silky smooth on it  very pleased


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2015)

bump for new love in an old thread.


just got the official lollipop update for the SM-910G (aussie/indian note 4)

some of its meh, but some of its awesome. waiting on custom roms that tweak the meh away and it looks to be quite good.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mussels said:


> bump for new love in an old thread.
> 
> 
> just got the official lollipop update for the SM-910G (aussie/indian note 4)
> ...



now i prefer stock, custom roms offer you different experience but sometimes i just cant stand flash and reflash, testing rom to rom to rom to find which one that feels good


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> now i prefer stock, custom roms offer you different experience but sometimes i just cant stand flash and reflash, testing rom to rom to rom to find which one that feels good



there is a big difference between some of the custom mentalities.

Some are stock, debloated. These tend to be the best.
Some add extra features. Some of these features are awesome, best roms are this and the one above combined. (extra keyboard options, disabling camera shutter sound, etc)
Some add everything ever made especially thousands of themes. best avoided.
Some are pure custom OS's, with nothing stock. CM is the best example - these are *awesome* for older phones, i've revived many galaxy S1's recently with 4.4.4 roms that make them so much faster than stock.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mussels said:


> there is a big difference between some of the custom mentalities.
> 
> Some are stock, debloated. These tend to be the best.
> Some add extra features. Some of these features are awesome, best roms are this and the one above combined. (extra keyboard options, disabling camera shutter sound, etc)
> ...


yeah, if talk about stock. bloatware is kinda annoying, eating space


i may consider custom rom especially the light one and the one that frequent update


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 6, 2015)

didn't know temasek was still working on the I9300
 
i now have lollipop on my SIII before my Z2  though it is very awesome


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> didn't know temasek was still working on the I9300
> View attachment 63931 View attachment 63932
> i now have lollipop on my SIII before my Z2  though it is very awesome



I couldnt stand the 1GB ram limitation on the S3, Thats one of the main reasons why i decided it was time to upgrade.... Samsung bloat also didnt help at all.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I couldnt stand the 1GB ram limitation on the S3, Thats one of the main reasons why i decided it was time to upgrade.... Samsung bloat also didnt help at all.



the i9305 model had 2GB, and was a massive step up. that was the 4G/LTE variant.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2015)

Mussels said:


> the i9305 model had 2GB, and was a massive step up. that was the 4G/LTE variant.



Yeah but to go from an i9300 to an i9305 is a bit silly.  I dont think the i9305's were even available in the UK, if they were then it was a very limited supply.

Anyhoo.... Maybe someone out there can shed some light on this issue...

last month i made the mistake of flashing my Oppo to a lollipop. The whole process needed me to flash back to ColourOS then to lollipop and i did that, but lollipop had a lack of customisation, looked too vanilla and made some apps crash so i went back to 4.4. The flashback was successful - everything works again but i have a small issue where only the first 20 or 30 folders in my music directory are viewable while the rest isnt when i have it hooked up to my PC and having a look what music i have on my phone. However, I can see the files and folders just fine when I use a file browser from my device and poweramp never fails to pick up my 100gigs worth of music.

at first i thought the memory card was encrypted but it doesnt appear so as i can see everything on it when i take it out and plug it in a card reader to see whats on it on my PC.

Does anyone have any idea how this can be fixed?


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 6, 2015)

one of my student has oppo too the last time it refused to unlock so it got reseted but after that the phone is kinda slow compared before reseted
i may suggest her re-reset it again and see how it works


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I couldnt stand the 1GB ram limitation on the S3, Thats one of the main reasons why i decided it was time to upgrade.... Samsung bloat also didnt help at all.


those 2 were the main reasons i went custom on my S3[ we didn't have the 4g version locally, heck we didn't have 4g back then], right now my main is the Xperia Z2 but i'm keeping the S3 just so i can mess with custom ROMs  for the simple use it has now ( calling and simple browsing) it's very smooth and light unlike shitsung's original ROM


FreedomEclipse said:


> back to 4.4. The flashback was successful - everything works again but i have a small issue where only the first 20 or 30 folders in my music directory are viewable while the rest isnt when i have it hooked up to my PC and having a look what music i have on my phone. However, I can see the files and folders just fine when I use a file browser from my device and poweramp never fails to pick up my 100gigs worth of music.
> 
> at first i thought the memory card was encrypted but it doesnt appear so as i can see everything on it when i take it out and plug it in a card reader to see whats on it on my PC.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how this can be fixed?


if you can still access the files try backing up, format the sd card and put them back and see how it goes [not sure if it will work but it's something?]


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2015)

phones like the i9300 are the one time i love CM. throwing a lightweight rom 1/4 the size of the stock and keeping the install software light gives them a new lease on life.


my mum has an S1, i9000 i got for $15 and put CM11 on it - and its perfect for her. it runs skype, facebook and her netbanking, and she needs nothing else.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 8, 2015)

speaking of 5.0....
  
finally,but need some time to see if anything improved or not


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)

Still going to be rocking 4.4.4 until 5.0 matures.

In other news - my 128GB microSD that i was having issues with. turns out it was on its way out. It now dies when I transfer files over.

Amazon agreed to give me a refund though as they didnt have that particular model to replace it with.


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi!

I have bought my phone and tablet in Finnland and want to see all german books in google play store but it wont find all. 
My google play store is region locked it seems.
I tried the the method with HotSpot Shield VPN & Proxy discribed here 







 but no luck.
Do i have to root my tablet for example and install a german region ROM or what do i have to do to get it working?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2015)

the phone model itself in the build.prop file can control google play content.

The note 4 is available here in aus as the 910G, but i installed a custom rom that changed it to 910G and all sorts of things disappeared, even certain youtube features broke (such as being stuck at 720p, no 360 degree video support, etc) - but a simple (root) text file edit back to 910G and it all worked.

you may need to find a phone with the same or similar hardware and change your build.prop to one that is sold in your country. make a backup before trying.


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> the phone model itself in the build.prop file can control google play content.
> 
> The note 4 is available here in aus as the 910G, but i installed a custom rom that changed it to 910G and all sorts of things disappeared, even certain youtube features broke (such as being stuck at 720p, no 360 degree video support, etc) - but a simple (root) text file edit back to 910G and it all worked.
> 
> you may need to find a phone with the same or similar hardware and change your build.prop to one that is sold in your country. make a backup before trying.



Does it help to root the device and change "ro.product.locale.region" with build.prop editor from GB to DE for example to change the google play store region?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2015)

Laurijan said:


> Does it help to root the device and change "ro.product.locale.region" with build.prop editor from GB to DE for example to change the google play store region?



might need to be a combination, i don't know sorry. the devicename in the build.prop was not documented anywhere online, but was the fix for hundreds (if not more) of users in posts i googled who had imported phones or flashed custom ROM's


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got the 5.0 release on the LG G3. It runs very very well.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 15, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Just got the 5.0 release on the LG G3. It runs very very well.



i like LG for their hard work to keep it update but LG should tweak their interface a little


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Just got the 5.0 release on the LG G3. It runs very very well.


I'm curious how this goes for you.  I absolutely love my G3: it's by far the smoothest phone I've used (on at least my 5th) and I have no stability issues.  I currently have the phone powered on for well over 650 hours and it's still running smooth.  All my other phones would have to be rebooted once every 1-2 weeks.

However, every time I've received an update (all VZW phones), the stability has been worse after the upgrade.  I don't want to go without the stability I'm now used to, and doing a factory reset should never be an option.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2015)

finally a speed test i can beat you bastards in:


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> finally a speed test i can beat you bastards in:




lol Go Mussells!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2015)

at the time i took that, my DSL was managing 2Mb down, 0.5Mb up. i couldnt finish a speedtest reliably to get a screenshot.


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> might need to be a combination, i don't know sorry. the devicename in the build.prop was not documented anywhere online, but was the fix for hundreds (if not more) of users in posts i googled who had imported phones or flashed custom ROM's



I tried using VPN proxies to get google play store unlocked but didnt work.
It seems like i would need a credit card with an billing address in the country i want the google play store to be in if i dont want to root.
With root i can install market enabler and a VPN and so it should work without the credit card form that country.
If root doesnt work i get to austria in summer and will get the credit card since my father lives there i think its no problem - and i was born in austria too.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I'm curious how this goes for you.  I absolutely love my G3: it's by far the smoothest phone I've used (on at least my 5th) and I have no stability issues.  I currently have the phone powered on for well over 650 hours and it's still running smooth.  All my other phones would have to be rebooted once every 1-2 weeks.
> 
> However, every time I've received an update (all VZW phones), the stability has been worse after the upgrade.  I don't want to go without the stability I'm now used to, and doing a factory reset should never be an option.


Well, after I go through and type all that, I ended up checking to see if Lollipop was available for my phone - it was, so I went ahead and downloaded & installed it anyway


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> at the time i took that, my DSL was managing 2Mb down, 0.5Mb up. i couldnt finish a speedtest reliably to get a screenshot.



its better than in my country the well known provider cant give stable 10kbps, yeah the package is cheap but 10kbps, come on..

thats why i usually updating or download when im at the office


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 16, 2015)

German VPN is the only way to access country based software elsewhere usually.


----------



## Frick (Apr 25, 2015)

Phone (Galaxy Express) got slower and slower, it turns out the internal storage is almost full. Of what? I have no idea, but not anything I've put there. And it seems it can't calculate what's on it either, it can't even calculate how big individual apps are. I've left it running for hours, and it gets how while doing it so it's doing something, but it never finishes. Again, it doesn't even compute how big the Gmail app is. Also the sdCard-app is eating the battery. Groan.

I've had these problems before and they were solved with a factory reset, but I did that recently and I don't want to do it again (because also it doesn't really back anything up with Kies). I'm seriously tired of this shit.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2015)

Can you plug it in via USB and delete stuff off from a PC?  Might be able to make some room that you can clean things up from the phone more.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2015)

a root file explorer will delete everything you need (and dont need) easily.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2015)

Frick said:


> Phone (Galaxy Express) got slower and slower, it turns out the internal storage is almost full. Of what? I have no idea, but not anything I've put there. And it seems it can't calculate what's on it either, it can't even calculate how big individual apps are. I've left it running for hours, and it gets how while doing it so it's doing something, but it never finishes. Again, it doesn't even compute how big the Gmail app is. Also the sdCard-app is eating the battery. Groan.
> 
> I've had these problems before and they were solved with a factory reset, but I did that recently and I don't want to do it again (because also it doesn't really back anything up with Kies). I'm seriously tired of this shit.


can you add a microSD card to the phone?  It should utilize the external storage automatically for somethings and give you the option for others.

But the heating problem is weird.  I've heard of phones being hacked to run bitcoin, but the fact that it keeps happening is very strange.


----------



## Frick (Apr 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> a root file explorer will delete everything you need (and dont need) easily.





t_ski said:


> Can you plug it in via USB and delete stuff off from a PC?  Might be able to make some room that you can clean things up from the phone more.



Currently the cable is displaced, but I shall root it when I find it. But I don't understand why it keeps filling up. It did exactly the same thing before I reseted. I'm pretty sure there's nothing strange going on, I only use official apps and don't do strange web stuff on it. The built in - terrible - file explorer said the empty DCIM folder had 1.5GB in it, but nothing changed when I removed it.

@twilyth Yeah and it does that, but it still puts crap on the phone for some reason. And it got warm during the "calculating storage" thing, meaning it evidentily did something but it never finished.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2015)

if its the DCIM folder sounds like cache files arent getting wiped.


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Can you plug it in via USB and delete stuff off from a PC?  Might be able to make some room that you can clean things up from the phone more.



I'm on it now, and practially speaking it's hopeless. It's unbelievably slow. Just entering a folder takes ages, if explorer doesn't crash while attempting to enter it.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 28, 2015)

Frick said:


> I'm on it now, and practially speaking it's hopeless. It's unbelievably slow. Just entering a folder takes ages, if explorer doesn't crash while attempting to enter it.



have you tried wifi file transfer app?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smarterdroid.wififiletransfer&hl=en

you can browse your files through wifi


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> have you tried wifi file transfer app?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smarterdroid.wififiletransfer&hl=en
> 
> you can browse your files through wifi



I don't see how that will help when it's the storage that is slow, evidentily. There's got to be some corruption somewhere.

@Mussels The DCIM folder contained 700MB of hidden thumbs, for some reason.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 28, 2015)

Frick said:


> I don't see how that will help when it's the storage that is slow, evidentily. There's got to be some corruption somewhere.
> 
> @Mussels The DCIM folder contained 700MB of hidden thumbs, for some reason.



for some reason its slow when entering the folder, just wanna check, does it slow if he open the folder through wifi


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2015)

Frick said:


> I don't see how that will help when it's the storage that is slow, evidentily. There's got to be some corruption somewhere.
> 
> @Mussels The DCIM folder contained 700MB of hidden thumbs, for some reason.



glitchy camera app, basically. a root file browser should be your best bet for deleting that kinda stuff. I prefer ES file explorer (doesnt require root, just adds options if you do have it)


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> for some reason its slow when entering the folder, just wanna check, does it slow if he open the folder through wifi



Every single folder is slow. Like, everything. The android folder crashed explorer.exe. And I mean crashed.



Mussels said:


> glitchy camera app, basically. a root file browser should be your best bet for deleting that kinda stuff. I prefer ES file explorer (doesnt require root, just adds options if you do have it)



I do use that, and I deleted the files but it didn't free up anything. 

Next week I'll just do a system restore thing, OR I just give up and buy that Galaxy Alpha they have for a good price now. I can't really afford it, but I did a system restore very recently and ... it's hateful. HATEFUL I TELLS YA.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2015)

Frick said:


> Every single folder is slow. Like, everything. The android folder crashed explorer.exe. And I mean crashed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its like some are get protected or failed memory although the space is right
btw just realized that i only 120mb free from 16gb and guess what eating the space


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2015)

thats your external SD card not your internal (unless your phone is weird) - and thats where apps 'installed to SD' get pushed to.

That has been removed in modern versions of android, due to issues like what you've shown there. a root file explorer (or connected to PC) can remove that, and the laggy delays you're talking about make sense for a slow external SD card.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2015)

Mussels said:


> thats your external SD card not your internal (unless your phone is weird) - and thats where apps 'installed to SD' get pushed to.
> 
> That has been removed in modern versions of android, due to issues like what you've shown there. a root file explorer (or connected to PC) can remove that, and the laggy delays you're talking about make sense for a slow external SD card.



yea, as far as remember when i use 8gb it just take about 3gb but i dunno why it jumped to 9gb when i use 16gb


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> yea, as far as remember when i use 8gb it just take about 3gb but i dunno why it jumped to 9gb when i use 16gb



that shouldnt be involved, its apps you've installed that automatically or manually stored things there.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2015)

Mussels said:


> that shouldnt be involved, its apps you've installed that automatically or manually stored things there.


the last time i just buy 2 iconpacks, i dunno maybe from app update so the size getting bigger


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> the last time i just buy 2 iconpacks, i dunno maybe from app update so the size getting bigger



you can go into the folder and look.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2015)

Mussels said:


> you can go into the folder and look.


its empty, just folder and folder but from properties  it looks like from apps and cache from gallery

i just delete it, maybe after a week im gonna take a look at that and recheck


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2015)

*Android M *here's what you need to know

*Android M design and interface*
We expect Android M to be what iOS 8 was to iOS 7: the big changes in Android’s interface, like the adoption of Material Design, have already been implemented. We doubt Android M will look vastly different to Android Lollipop: expect evolutionary change and refinement rather than a gee-whiz new look.

A concept video for Android M has been uploaded by Android Hackz, and for all it's an unofficial video, we're impressed by some of what's shown – particularly the "app close" animation


*Android M features*

*Improved notifications*
Notifications are always being improved upon because they are so frequently complained about. We want relevant notifications, which only appear when we need them, and currently, this is not an exact science.

Rumor has it that the next step Google is taking with notifications is to unify them across all platforms. A notification seen on your PC would not appear on your phone or tablet, for example. It’s early days, but we’re expecting some changes to the way notifications are both displayed and interacted with on Android M.

*Smart home*
Android 5.0 Lollipop already focuses on consolidating everything Android has brought us thus far and makes attempts at providing a more stable and quality-assured platform.

On the broader front, the Smart Home will be an increasingly important feature of Android, with complete control over your connected devices at home and in the office via Nest and other third-party makers.

*Security*
With smartphones being increasingly used for, well... everything, security is something which grows ever-more important. Google recently introduced a "find my phone" feature to Chrome, and a "kill switch" option in Android 5.1 to make stolen phones useless, so look out for further security enhancements on Android M. 

*Android Wear*
With reports that the Apple Watch has already shipped one million units (more than Android Wear devices did in the whole of 2015), Google will be searching for a way to fight back. Android M will undoubtedly bring some improvements to how smartwatches and smartphones interact, and probably with regard to notifications (once again) and voice input. 

We may even see some AI robots introduced on which Android M will be demoed... or perhaps I'm just getting a little carried away. Whatever happens, we're pretty sure Android M will be all about bringing Android to as many new frontiers as possible: from your pocket, to your wrist, to your car and home to who knows what else.

*Android M release date*
Android KitKat was around for roughly a year between Android Jelly Bean and Android Lollipop update, so it is possible that the Android M release date could be set for October or November 2015.




http://www.androidpit.com/android-m-release-date-news-features-name


----------



## entropy13 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2015)

entropy13 said:


>



d~mn man, S6
in here just released
and this week LG G4 officially released, so it will be tight fight between S6 and G4


----------



## entropy13 (May 14, 2015)

Just an FYI, got 50k in antutu after playing Magic 2015, have just recently closed the Facebook and Messenger app, as well as Clash of Clans. According to Smart Manager, before I started the benchmark the RAM used was already at 86%. LOL


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> Just an FYI, got 50k in antutu after playing Magic 2015, have just recently closed the Facebook and Messenger app, as well as Clash of Clans. According to Smart Manager, before I started the benchmark the RAM used was already at 86%. LOL



they seem to cache most of the ram to try and make things load faster. i think its a lollipop thing.


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S6 (SM-G920F) Benchmark results

AnTuTu: 65387
Geekbench 3: 1431 (single-core), 4619 (multi-core)
Basemark OS II: 1754
Quadrant Standard: 30676
Vellamo: 2941 (multi-core), 2628 (Metal)


----------



## micropage7 (May 16, 2015)

BNI sms banking icon is ugly so i use new icon for that


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2015)

well impressive result 10k more than a shield tablet on a 1440p res instead of 1200p nearly just 1yrs after it  finally! (too bad it's a Samsung ... don't mind me, i hate Samsung )

time for a change  i traded my Moto G 2nd for a Honor 4X
well ... similar pricing, bigger screen same res (5.5" vs 5" in 720p ) double RAM better SOC (not really ... the version who is available in Switzerland is the one with the Kirin 620 and not the SD410 so it only has a Mali450MP4 which is GL ES 2.0 unlike the Adreno 305/306 but still a Octa A53 over a Quad A7/A53 and a AArch32 model A53 unlike the 410 variante ), better snapper (13mp and 5mp), dual LTE standby (both are dual sim but the moto G was only CDMA capable) and 1000mAh more, the UI feels weird but kinda practical on usage.

cons: 4.4.2 (tho not really a cons it work like a charm ...albeit being a 32bit OS on a 64bit SOC) seemingly 5.X delayed till August.
Huawei is quite quick to send the unlock code (that you have to ask by mail since it's not listed on the dedicated website) so ... i won't bother to wait the official 5.X  (altho i think a stock ROM would be good but no stock image atm it seems  )
  

not bad for a sub 200chf handset

edit: huge pro ... unlike my Moto G that one doesn't enter in sleep mode when i put it in my VR headset


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2015)

$622 for an Note4 openbox from Amazon


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2015)

Have my s4 mini running 5.1.1 with CM 12.1 nightlys that I update every 2 weeks or so.  I really like the improvements over kit kat.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2015)

after bought many iconpack i think i should buy a nice app
just walked to xda and find Bonfire Photo Editor

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-bonfire-photo-editor-t3061933
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gogoinv.bonfire.android&hl=en


----------



## Misaki (Jun 20, 2015)

Can I join too?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2015)

what do people use for weather updates?
i love the samsung live weather wallpapers on my note 4, but its accuracy is a bit off.

anything generic we you guys know of that does the same?


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mussels said:


> what do people use for weather updates?
> i love the samsung live weather wallpapers on my note 4, but its accuracy is a bit off.
> 
> anything generic we you guys know of that does the same?


Never used live wallpapers.... and recently only use the built in widget in my Z2 (powered by Accuweather) but i remember using Accuweather and This one before,
Both were fairly accurate and the latter's widget can be transparent which was cool for me


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mussels said:


> what do people use for weather updates?
> i love the samsung live weather wallpapers on my note 4, but its accuracy is a bit off.
> 
> anything generic we you guys know of that does the same?



have you take a look at this one?
*10 best weather apps and widgets for Android*
https://www.androidpit.com/best-android-weather-apps-widgets


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2015)

Mussels said:


> what do people use for weather updates?
> i love the samsung live weather wallpapers on my note 4, but its accuracy is a bit off.
> 
> anything generic we you guys know of that does the same?



I like Yahoo Weather.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yahoo.mobile.client.android.weather&hl=en


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 20, 2015)

using Accuweather too, well it's the provider for the stock app from Huawei (Honor 4x technically) rarely failed to get it right (even where i live as the local weather forecast always fail to predict ...)
i use sometime a widget on the main screen, never used a live weather LWP (battery intensive and gimmicky, a widget it a bit more convenient for that point) 

short: technically i am using a stock app that use Accuweather as a update provider.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I like Yahoo Weather.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yahoo.mobile.client.android.weather&hl=en



it seems to be using a variant of yahoo weather. maybe using that will work together with it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2015)

Mussels said:


> what do people use for weather updates?
> i love the samsung live weather wallpapers on my note 4, but its accuracy is a bit off.
> 
> anything generic we you guys know of that does the same?


I use WeatherUnderground. It utilizes the local weather stations and even lets you choose which one it's reading from


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 21, 2015)

Mussels said:


> it seems to be using a variant of yahoo weather. maybe using that will work together with it.



have you tried any of the Joko Live Wallpapers? 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joko.paperlandpro


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> have you tried any of the Joko Live Wallpapers?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joko.paperlandpro



 i want live lockscreen weather wallpapers, which seems to be a samsung only thing. its damned nice to be stuck inside at work, and basically get pretty pictures telling me how shit it is outside


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 21, 2015)

Eh I don't put it that way in my S6 (Settings > Lock screen and security > Show information > Weather). It (when on the lockscreen) just shows my location, the temperature and a relatively generic icon that is supposed to reflect what the actual weather is (you know the ones...they typically appear on TV when the weather segment is on during the news). lol

It's the Accuweather widget that goes into more...detail with that (the widget's background varies depending on the weather).


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Currently downloading the 5.1.1 update for the S6


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2015)

OTA or custom?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 30, 2015)

OTA of course lol


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2015)

My wife has that phone, so I'll let her know to be on the lookout for it.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 30, 2015)

I think the Americas get it much later. The order has usually been Asia-EU or EU-Asia, then the Americas/Africa follows...


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2015)

Can someone recommend a good reader for pdf's/epubs? I would like to be able to view the items in a list with only the file names visible. Also Play Books is stupidly slow.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2015)

Frick said:


> Can someone recommend a good reader for pdf's/epubs? I would like to be able to view the items in a list with only the file names visible. Also Play Books is stupidly slow.



i use moon reader. not sure about list with file names, but you can use ES file explorer to view the items and then open with.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Frick said:


> Can someone recommend a good reader for pdf's/epubs? I would like to be able to view the items in a list with only the file names visible. Also Play Books is stupidly slow.


i still run adobe acrobat, sometimes i use wps office but i feel adobe can render pdf better


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 27, 2015)

So. who's getting unknown text messages? 

http://www.npr.org/sections/alltech...-phones-would-let-hackers-in-with-just-a-text


Anyone believe that the government knew/knows about this, and was hoping noone would spot it?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> So. who's getting unknown text messages?
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/alltech...-phones-would-let-hackers-in-with-just-a-text
> 
> ...


the question would be : "anyone believe in that BS?", even if i did give credit to that kind of news, if i get a unknown sender text message it goes directly into trash bin or lockdown number...

most of android user or apple user are not techies or geeks ... knowing that, i just think that kind of news is made up just to sway/make them stay with one side or another, by making them believe they are in danger/safe with their current smartphone  ...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 27, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> the question would be : "anyone believe in that BS?", even if i did give credit to that kind of news, if i get a unknown sender text message it goes directly into trash bin or lockdown number...
> 
> most of android user or apple user are not techies or geeks ... knowing that, i just think that kind of news is made up just to sway/make them stay with one side or another, by making them believe they are in danger/safe with their current smartphone  ...


it actually doesn't matter with this type of malware. It doesn't need to be "read" by you: only your phone, which automatically processes texts if you're using like, google Hangout to text.
If you're using the default "messaging" app, then you'd actually have to click the text to access it, but you wouldn't have to play the video or anything else at that point: it's too late.


And yes, I absolutely believe that it's possible that the government knew about this flaw, and had been quietly using it where they had no other options. Not sure that they _are,_ mind you, but possible? Absolutely. 

course, I've been watching House of Cards, so maybe I'm a little _skewed_


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> it actually doesn't matter with this type of malware. It doesn't need to be "read" by you: only your phone, which automatically processes texts if you're using like, google Hangout to text.
> If you're using the default "messaging" app, then you'd actually have to click the text to access it, but you wouldn't have to play the video or anything else at that point: it's too late.
> 
> 
> ...


well any "confirmed working attack" or just ... warning ... behehe


"The vulnerabilities are found in Stagefright, a piece of media playback software. Hackers can exploit the vulnerabilities by creating a Stagefright MMS that could then allow them to write code to a device."

so it's MMS only? could also just deactivate MMS, nobody use MMS anymore ...

my MMS settings are, since quite a while (to not say since the beginning ) like that


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2015)

update on stagefright: my Honor 4x (pure stock rom only rooted) is out of the 950mio device 
 

Zimperium lab is the same that warned about the threat tho


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2015)

someone on XDA released a custom patch for stagefright on note 4's, so mines covered.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sony Xperia E4g (E2053) Benchmark results:
AnTuTu 5.7.1: 32,344
Geekbench 3: 725 (Single-Core), 2174 (Multi-Core)
Basemark OS II: 615 (overall)

Not bad, this seems to really hit the mid-range well. Better than the S3 I no longer have, and just trailing the S4 my girlfriend no longer have.

This one is my mother's, btw. LOL Its predecessors are a Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 and a ZTE Grand X LTE T82.


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2015)

I bought a keyboard, so now my Sony Z3 can actually act as a computer when I travel and get the writing bug.

The size is 21.5 x 9 x 0.6 cm. The weight I don't know, but it's suprisingly heavy so it feels pretty sturdy. I can pick it up any way and it doesn''t bend or flex. Longevity and battery life is still to be found out obviously, but so far it's actually pretty nice. The feedback is better than on many laptops I've used. The keys are small, duh, but the feedback and travel lenght almost makes up for it. I didn't think it would be this easy to get used to it. The layout is not optimal, but it's so small I don't mind, and again, I was shocked how easy it was getting used to it.

And joy of joys, it has Å, Ä, and Ö. Plenty of these small BT things lack those keys. And the best thing? It's €20.

Super pleased so far. I really hope the battery will be at least acceptable.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2015)

since we have android M, i consider switching into local brands
maybe for my next phone coz the price is more friendly to my wallet and later local brands getting better in quality

but just wait and see how far they gonna offer the phones with new os in the future


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2015)

Annnddd i finally received my Shield Tablet, everybody at XDA was whining that we might get a refurbished tab and about the delivery time, well my RMA went smoothly, sent from Eindhoven with UPS, brand new in sealed box,

No notice that indicate that i need to send back the faulty one or any of the accessory (good news ... always useful to have some 2A 5V powerbrick a spare stylus ... and you will never have enough micro usb cable )

Also the old one will be rendered unusable via a software kill-switch, not that i care since many posted some "tricks" that could disable that (altho i don't care about disabling the K-S i meant ...).

But if we except the battery, the rest of the unit is not dangerous (only the battery were affected ) so ... might be a good idea for spare parts for "out of warranty" repair (screen/board)


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 5, 2015)

d#mn, 18 Gb in my folder 
its like bugs i dunno from dumpster or kitkat
so i need to erase it manually


but now i cross my finger waiting for android 5 for galaxy grand prime


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 7, 2015)

*Here is the Nokia C1*



Although Nokia is prohibited from making its own smartphones until 2016 or so (due to the acquisition deal with Microsoft), the Finland-based former market leader is not barred from putting its name on other kinds of mobile devices. That's the reason why we got a little bit surprised by the Android-powered tablet, the Nokia N1, which clearly showed the company's intention of launching a crusade onto the Android scene.
The rumor mill has been constantly feeding us with speculations that Nokia might have an Android-powered smartphone running stock Android with its own Z Launcher atop - the Nokia C1. It already appeared in a few promising renders a dew days ago, and these seem to be mostly on point with the two brand new real-life images that just popped up in the wild. 
What these show us is a sleek device with seemingly-promising screen-to-body size ratio and on-screen navigation buttons that is running Android.

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Here...-first-real-Android-smartphone-appear_id73481


----------



## Nordic (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a difficult request for this club house. Can you try to sell me on android?

I don't think it is a bad OS, I just prefer windows phone. I currently have a nokia 920. Right now I am stuck between a Microsoft 735 and a Motorola Droid Mini.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have a difficult request for this club house. Can you try to sell me on android?
> 
> I don't think it is a bad OS, I just prefer windows phone. I currently have a nokia 920. Right now I am stuck between a Microsoft 735 and a Motorola Droid Mini.



lemme put it this way: my galaxy S1 can access a windows file share over wifi N and access 1080p anime with fancy subtitles, and play it as if it was a local file. android as an OS is all about what the external programs can do, while on apple/microsoft that area doesn't exist - so you only compare the stock apps.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 17, 2015)

The only advantage the Nokia/Microsoft has is maybe the camera itself. lol

They typically have great cameras even at the cheaper pricepoints.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 11, 2015)

so much for the stagefright patch ... while my Honor 4X is safe from the start since the 4.4.2 stock  the G 2014 is still not ahah!
i wonder if Lenovo will make that change ... or if it's still a american team who handle the Motorola section (so that would explain why they want to keep Stagefright ... NSA  anyone? .... ok i stop joking )

H4X
 

G 2014


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 14, 2015)

woooooww just got nova launcher prime
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime&hl=en

just  ‎$0.99

great price for xmas


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> woooooww just got nova launcher prime
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime&hl=en
> 
> just  ‎$0.99
> ...


awwww shucks i bought it aeons ago ... damn!

sidenote ... 2 new handset : Wiko Highway Star 4G and LG G Flex 2, funny story, i got the G Flex 2 for less than 100$ off contract (demo model from Digitec) one day the screen went black and no more reaction at all (around 1 month after i bought it ) it had a 12month refurb warranty from Digitec, i sent them a mail explained the problem, provided every bits of info they needed and they just said ... "well we can't give you a price equivalent phone in replacement (588chfs new  ) but we can propose you a choice between a Galaxy S5 refurb, a LG  G2 or a Wiko Highway Star 4G." i asked for the Wiko (313chf new) and if the shipping for the return was handled by them, next answer made my day "no, just bring the phone to a electronic shop for recycling" ... and 3 days after (on my birthday, last saturday) my G Flex 2 rebooted ... weird

i received the Highway Star this morning (monday) well
5" HD versus 5.5" curved FHD,
6.6mm 123g versus 7.1-9.4mm 152g,
16gb storage 2gb RAM 64gb max uSD versus 16gb storage 2gb RAM 128gb max uSD
aluminium casing versus good quality (and looking) poly,
both are 13mp snapper but the LG has a laser autofocus and 2160p recording (not a biggie ... 2160 is useless anyway)
funny enough the Wiko have a 5mp front cam with a flash ... for selfie (utterly ridiculous)

which one will i keep ... the LG has a lot of advantages ... multi images wallpaper, universal infrared remote control, curved body and screen, button placement (on the back, like the G2 introduced, which all manufacturer should do same ... ) double tap for screen on double tap for screen off, and the Wiko looks good, feell not bad in the hand...


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 14, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> awwww shucks i bought it aeons ago ... damn!
> 
> sidenote ... 2 new handset : Wiko Highway Star 4G and LG G Flex 2, funny story, i got the G Flex 2 for less than 100$ off contract (demo model from Digitec) one day the screen went black and no more reaction at all (around 1 month after i bought it ) it had a 12month refurb warranty from Digitec, i sent them a mail explained the problem, provided every bits of info they needed and they just said ... "well we can't give you a price equivalent phone in replacement (588chfs new  ) but we can propose you a choice between a Galaxy S5 refurb, a LG  G2 or a Wiko Highway Star 4G." i asked for the Wiko (313chf new) and if the shipping for the return was handled by them, next answer made my day "no, just bring the phone to a electronic shop for recycling" ... and 3 days after (on my birthday, last saturday) my G Flex 2 rebooted ... weird
> 
> ...


 personally i like LG, but i dunno theres something that they miss. they has nice hardware but i think they need to pull their brake a little. try introduce normal hardware with features than pushing their technology but miss something.

wiko looks good but in here wiko just trying to enter the market so i dont have a clue at all


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> personally i like LG, but i dunno theres something that they miss. they has nice hardware but i think they need to pull their brake a little. try introduce normal hardware with features than pushing their technology but miss something.
> 
> wiko looks good but in here wiko just trying to enter the market so i dont have a clue at all


well ... the G Flex 2 use the infamous Snapdragon 810 ... now if the Mediatek 8xA53 1.5ghz + Mali T760Mp3 can run PPSSPP smooth as the G flex 2 does... then i am sold, the Highway Star is one of the 1st "high end" handset from Wiko (Chinese manufacture French design, based in Marseille, not too much different from Apple ahahah "Designed in California, Assembled in China" ) Wiko is not that new btw but in the beginning they had only cheap handsets

the only cons i saw about Wiko was the updates and the HWS was under 4.4 so i thought "oh well ... at last it's not ICS" tho straight out of the box after wifi configuration : direct Lolipop update

my main issue would be the 64gb card not recognized, oh well 32gb + 16gb is enough for now, i will put the 64gb in bundle with the G Flex 2 if i sell it later.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> woooooww just got nova launcher prime
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime&hl=en
> 
> just  ‎$0.99
> ...



huh i got it for $0.20au last week :/


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

well I just got an S4 (I know, late to the party but money + US carriers suck so I gotta pay full for the phone + the carrier charge since credit sucks) 

mussels helped me get cm on it and it's all good but sensors don't work, but it's running pretty well otherwize. about 1 hr better battery than stock.

thinkg is it was a 9507V instead of a 9505 like the seller clamied. BluTekUSA off amazon was the seller. I'd be wary of buying from them it was 250 off contract and even had prime shipping and shiz but fuck that sucks how they were misleading!!! 

had some janky chinese firmware on it, so we went thru a buncha crap w slow dls to get 07V firmware on there and then to custom recovery and then cm 12.1. 

love how cm12.1 is much less bloated but noooo sensors doe  will live with it for now don't got time to trial n error with more roms since I gotta downgrade the gnex plan to be able to afford to keep both phones since I can't x-fer numbers. I also got too many docs calling and too much RL drama to go thru as well as I got more work piled on to me. I also got an anime con I'm going to soon so.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

one of these days I will get into rooting and upgrading my droid stuff  I have an S4 that I maybe upgrading from soon, depends on if the S7 is released soon or how the LG's stack up to it.  I have a tablet I would love to upgrade to 6.0 or whatever is the newest out.  one day......  I will ask someone


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2016)

flmatter said:


> one of these days I will get into rooting and upgrading my droid stuff  I have an S4 that I maybe upgrading from soon, depends on if the S7 is released soon or how the LG's stack up to it.  I have a tablet I would love to upgrade to 6.0 or whatever is the newest out.  one day......  I will ask someone



what model S4? if its the i9505, then you can use the same stuff as RC when they fix the sensor issues.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 3, 2016)

I just got a Samsung s4 too  noticeable difference from my old s4 mini


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

yeah cm has sensor issues too and it's known and cm devs are "workkin on it" so imma just wait... I love the other aspects of the phone and cm 12.1 tho. love the ui and the extra features and less touchjizz bloat.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> yeah cm has sensor issues too and it's known and cm devs are "workkin on it" so imma just wait... I love the other aspects of the phone and cm 12.1 tho. love the ui and the extra features and less touchjizz bloat.



it varies by model. no sensor issues on my S5 or N4. you're just unlucky because it seems the CM servers had a fit over new years and deleted many old versions of the roms - alienisgod ran into that as well, couldnt get older versions to download before the bugs were introduced, and devs always abandon support for the latest so its beta CM13/android 6.0 or stock for a month or two.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

yesh... I'll just wait... nothing I really use the sensors for... I've adapted to just in call turning the screen off and I don't nav much so... and I hate auto rotate I've slways had it off so...  it's good for now till they get thier shit together. I wanna stay on CM since the awesome privacy features and good battery life and such. also the variants based off it have to "trickle down" and it takes longer sometimes. Also I dunno what else they add to it and I'm not a dev and not gonna go probing and stuff so.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> what model S4?



I will check in morning, had a few adult beverages tonight

nvmd  I went poking in my phone   model # says SCH-I545    I am running Android 5.01, I know 6 is out there somewhere.   My Tablet is an Asus Model K007 and that is on Android 4.4.2   If any of that matter.  Thanks @Mussels


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

hahah when I'm drunk I can do lots of stuff hahaha  

here's my current look: My baby girl angel kitty!


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

flmatter said:


> I will check in morning, had a few adult beverages tonight
> 
> nvmd  I went poking in my phone   model # says SCH-I545    I am running Android 5.01, I know 6 is out there somewhere.   My Tablet is an Asus Model K007 and that is on Android 4.4.2   If any of that matter.  Thanks @Mussels




hmmm seems like yours is the locked Verizon bootloader tho  very hard to custom ROM em


----------



## flmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

yeah I am really not too worried about the S4   I may upgrade wifes phone to S7 when it comes out and take over her S5. Or I may upgrade both phones. I have been eyeballing the LG V-10 and wondering what they will counter the S7 with, G4 Pro? Or larger better V-10/20? I don't know why but I have been picky on camera's lately and mainly expandable storage..need it want it 

I would love to upgrade my tablet to 6.0 but not sure if I want to take the leap. So far it has been running great.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jan 3, 2016)

Recently got myself a BQ Aquaris M5 32GB - 3GB Ram. Couldn't be happier!
It runs almost stock android (appart from the camera and BQ app that was addded)Recently upgraded to 5.1.1, also the camera allows for manual iso and exposure time which is quite sick!! \/ These guys have outstanding support, compared to release, the phone has received many updates, it actually feels snappier, I also love the many small features that were added which give it that extra touch!

http://www.bq.com/uk/aquaris-m5


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

VS is very anal about bootloaders that's why I got the I9505/9507V ones at least  you can put custom ROMs/recovery on them,


----------



## flmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't normally play with my phones but I have had so many hand me down phones because I upgrade my wifes phone first that I have actually thought about putting Marshmallow on my S4. But with Samsung changing their release date of S7. I may wait and give my wife the S7 and upgrade her old/my new S5 to 6.05 or whatever is out then. I would like an S6 but I like expandability with storage and hate paying thru the nose for it ( thanks iphone and S6). Oh also @uuuaaaaaa nice M5 you have too bad I can not get it here for Verizon. Sad tale all the good phones are on carriers I do not want. AT$T burnt their bridge with me. The other carriers up here in Alaska suck just as bad as At$t does, I have had no problem with Verizon here in Alaska


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

s7 will prolly be more locked down tho knox s getting tougher to beat  that's why I didn't get an s5 or 6... less dev and samsung is a bit tighter on exynos. SS had an epic drama meltdown and I read that on XDA + S5s aren't too much different to justify the 100-200$ price incr. for me. 

next phone'll prolly be a oneplus variant or what not in a few mos or so...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 4, 2016)

My solution for my S6's storage issues...is OTG. LOL. Easier to transfer files too, since my USB cable is semi-permanently attached to the desktop, I can usually send my phone's files through a USB thumb drive to the laptop/netbook.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2016)

entropy13 said:


> My solution for my S6's storage issues...is OTG. LOL. Easier to transfer files too, since my USB cable is semi-permanently attached to the desktop, I can usually send my phone's files through a USB thumb drive to the laptop/netbook.


umm why dont you use wifi file transfer? its easier since you dont ned to plug unplug


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2016)

slower speeds prolly


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> slower speeds prolly


yeah for some cases but i prefer it since its simple


----------



## Melvis (Jan 7, 2016)

Finally got kitkat installed on my old S24G the other day talk about a lot of work but so worth it in the end. Runs like a new phone and a rare phone at that. Suck on that Samsung!


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Just got an Asus Zenpower 10050mAh. Now that would be mine (and could charge more of our gadgets), while my older Mipow PowerTube 5500mAh will go to my mother (for her phones which have smaller batteries than my S6 anyway).


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 9, 2016)

I got an anker 15000mah one as well


----------



## flmatter (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok I found and downloaded both the kernel and firmware update/upgrades for my Memo 7 ME572C tablet. Should I do the kernel first then firmware or vice versa? I could not find Marshmallow for it yet. Thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2016)

My LG 8.3 is on the way out after about 3-4years of ownership. I admit i have dropped it a few times and while it has worked absolutely fine I cant be sure if thats what started causing the issues.....

Problems im experiencing:

- battery life is going nuts - This is down to LG's crap firmware updates - Im still on 4.4.2
- tablet randomly shuts itself off completely even through theres enough power.
- MicroSD keeps connecting & disconnecting randomly from card slot.

and just now i tried to 'wake' it from sleep mode and nothing happened apart from the backlight lighting up a little more. I held the power button for a moment to see what would happen and the menu for the sound/shutdown or restart came up but the display around it was still blacked out.

partnered with LGs non-existent updates which add a lot of background tasks that easily eats up most of my 2GB ram, Lag bought on by the lack of ram & the inability to play 60fps videos at 1080p on youtube.


Had a quick look at what tablets were currently out there and decided to go with an Nvidia K1. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh jesus..... I cant even begin to describe how refeshing it is to have a tablet running marshmellow after being stuck on a bloated 4.4.2 install for the last 3 years


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2016)

Changing my recommendation from the beloved ES file explorer to "FX" File Explorer
Edit: i moved to solid explorer now, 'classic' is great for free people, paid like ES should have stayed.

ES has gone bloatware with recommendations for their other apps, popups all the time warning about 'scary permissions' and such - things a file browser just doesn't goddamn need.

Mah highlights/mini review:

1. Can add network locations such as FTP, windows shares (SMB) and shares on NAS devices
2. Can save those locations as shortcuts on your home page/launcher
3. Files can be played directly over the network - so you can directly play a video from your NAS, or even a remote FTP over the net.
4. no fucking popups selling shit XD


edit: 'free trial' misled me a little, as these features require a $4(Au) purchase. Not expensive for what it does, but ES is free despite its flaws.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mussels said:


> Changing my recommendation from the beloved ES file explorer to "FX" File Explorer
> 
> ES has gone bloatware with recommendations for their other apps, popups all the time warning about 'scary permissions' and such - things a file browser just doesn't goddamn need.
> 
> ...



yea, i buy solid explorer.
solid is nice but its kinda difficult when you rename many files, i like ES for that
ES is nice but the add on that bring you more question

or you can try MiXplorer, find it on xda developers


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> yea, i buy solid explorer.
> solid is nice but its kinda difficult when you rename many files, i like ES for that
> ES is nice but the add on that bring you more question
> 
> or you can try MiXplorer, find it on xda developers




i only looked on google play - hadnt heard of that one. looks very interesting.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Total Commander has been my alternative so far.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 14, 2016)

i know my wifi connection is shitty but last night was really shitty


----------



## t_ski (Feb 20, 2016)

I got the Marshmallow OTA update for my Verizon G3 a few days ago.  Some things are pretty different, and everything keeps getting flatter and flatter


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 20, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I got the Marshmallow OTA update for my Verizon G3 a few days ago.  Some things are pretty different, and everything keeps getting flatter and flatter


yeah, the newer the flatter it goes
sometimes its good coz its getting simple but sometimes its hard to see its real button or just text, especially for older people since all text looks the same


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2016)

its weird, everythings getting simpler and simpler - windows 7 aero was great... feels like we're going backwards as far as stock themes goes.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2016)

I know the idea is to make it simple so it runs better and more smoothly, with maybe some better battery life since the GPU doesn't need to work so hard.  That's fine, whatever, but it makes it look like a damn iOS brick


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2016)

just downloading 5.0.2 for grand prime
its nice to have a new OS but i hate to set everything back from 0


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 27, 2016)

i dunno why newer app getting worse than previous version
so i use the old version with some editing so it wont update through google play


 

dont ask who she is


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 27, 2016)

got an OS upgrade at the beginning of the month w/o having to resort to CM 13  i think 6.0.1 is the farthest that my provider will go, so i rooted my phone 2 days after updating  liking marshmallow so far, still hating TouchWiz UI


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2016)

I got marshmallow update as well couple days ago for my OnePlus2. It did improve some of the features but it seems battery is dropping faster.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 29, 2016)

https://www.desolationrom.com/
If any of you would like to try out the rom I am part of. 

We are a small team always looking for device maintainers and rom contributors. PM me if you wish to join up! </shameless plug> ... LOL


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> https://www.desolationrom.com/
> If any of you would like to try out the rom I am part of.
> 
> We are a small team always looking for device maintainers and rom contributors. PM me if you wish to join up! </shameless plug> ... LOL



'devices' on your webpage goes blank. Downloads has the code names for devices, but not everyone knows them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2016)

Mussels said:


> 'devices' on your webpage goes blank. Downloads has the code names for devices, but not everyone knows them.



If you flash custom roms, you would know the product's name.  As far as the  site, it's still a WIP.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you flash custom roms, you would know the product's name.  As far as the  site, it's still a WIP.



not always. i've helped heaps of friends do this with their phones, and in that situation i'll google the model number. XDA has great fun with that when within the same threads people cant make up their minds what to call a phone, especially when regional/carrier variants get thrown into the mix.

I'd highly recommend putting the model number in there as well with the codename, even if you think its pointless it'll help google searches find your site.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2016)

They should read up. Learn what they are doing and why they are putting a custom ROM on their device to begin with. So wouldn't need to ask, to correct and resolve the issues they have themselves.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2016)

that attitude isn't very helpful, and is all too common.
all it does is makes people either screw things up and ask for your help, or not use your rom.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2016)

It is not an attitude. You just don't like my views. Quit flamebaiting Sean. As well, those "who screw things up", need to know how to flash to begin with, hence knowing their device's board and product code name. Do not take me out of context either, I am more than willing to assist.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just got MM 6..0.1 on my sgs5. The battery is unbelievable now, even if i use it, it just seems to last forever. I am pretty impressed with MM on this phone, it runs great. Iuse Nova launcher prime btw


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2016)

tigger said:


> Just got MM 6..0.1 on my sgs5. The battery is unbelievable now, even if i use it, it just seems to last forever. I am pretty impressed with MM on this phone, it runs great. Iuse Nova launcher prime btw



I just got Nova Launcher Prime and i like it  



JrRacinFan said:


> They should read up. Learn what they are doing and why they are putting a custom ROM on their device to begin with. So wouldn't need to ask, to correct and resolve the issues they have themselves.



everyone has to start somewhere.... Mussels helped me flash my s4 mini and i had NO IDEA what i was doing  but hey, if you only want elitists to use your site the be my guest 

edit: now im able to flash and root on my own, but i still need to google carrier versions and whatnot for the correct phone


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 4, 2016)

@AlienIsGOD did you read up on things a little? And what do you mean by elitists? Me and Mussels are both coming to the same point. Just a little different aspects.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @AlienIsGOD did you read up on things a little? And what do you mean by elitists? Me and Mussels are both coming to the same point. Just a little different aspects.



the way you worded it sounded to me like if you dont know what you are doing, don't come here/use this site.  My bad if i interpreted what you said the wrong way


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> the way you worded it sounded to me like if you dont know what you are doing, don't come here/use this site.  My bad if i interpreted what you said the wrong way



that is how i interpreted it as well, hence my 'attitude' wording and why i dropped the conversation after that turn. That or 'do it our way, or go away'


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone else using nova launcher with teslaunread notice that it doesnt get all the notifications that you select to show on home screen? for example, Outlook is on but i never get a notification count for it or several other apps that are set to on.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Anyone else using nova launcher with teslaunread notice that it doesnt get all the notifications that you select to show on home screen? for example, Outlook is on but i never get a notification count for it or several other apps that are set to on.




i only have FB and messenger with it, and it works for me with those apps.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 4, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> They should read up. Learn what they are doing and why they are putting a custom ROM on their device to begin with. So wouldn't need to ask, to correct and resolve the issues they have themselves.


right, and some risk of their new custom roms
custom roms sometimes hit and miss, like some bugs, interface, features and so and so


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 7, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> right, and some risk of their new custom roms
> custom roms sometimes hit and miss, like some bugs, interface, features and so and so



Exactly, and that's where their contribution comes in with submitting a logcat and what was being done at the time.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 15, 2016)

Just got myself a Brand New Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini  Im not a fan of big phones!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2016)

It's not as small as my Droid mini


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 15, 2016)

james888 said:


> It's not as small as my Droid mini


That's what she said?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2016)

It is not the size of the phone that matters, but the way you use it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Just got myself a Brand New Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini  Im not a fan of big phones!




Be cautious of updating-alot of carriers are now locking down the boot loaders to prevent installing custom firmware or downgrading to previous versions. Turn off automatic system updates. I had a GS4 from ATT and wound up going to a GS5 from tmobile. Now tmobile is passing out "security" updates that do the same above, i deny security updates now because after a year is up the phone is out of warranty anyway and I don't like how fruity looking touchwiz ui is on my GS5.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Be cautious of updating-alot of carriers are now locking down the boot loaders to prevent installing custom firmware or downgrading to previous versions. Turn off automatic system updates. I had a GS4 from ATT and wound up going to a GS5 from tmobile. Now tmobile is passing out "security" updates that do the same above, i deny security updates now because after a year is up the phone is out of warranty anyway and I don't like how fruity looking touchwiz ui is on my GS5.



Thats a good point I forgot about that, thanks for reminding me. Does that still apply for me been in Australia? I guess it does. This phone is meant to get the Marshmellow update from what ive been reading but sometime in the future I might go onto cyanogenmod.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Thats a good point I forgot about that, thanks for reminding me. Does that still apply for me been in Australia? I guess it does. This phone is meant to get the Marshmellow update from what ive been reading but sometime in the future I might go onto cyanogenmod.



you can go back and forth between CM and stock with aussie model phones, but you'll permanently trip KNOX security - which means no 'software warranty', and some apps will never run again on stock (kids mode, KNOX mode)


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2016)

Mussels said:


> you can go back and forth between CM and stock with aussie model phones, but you'll permanently trip KNOX security - which means no 'software warranty', and some apps will never run again on stock (kids mode, KNOX mode)



So no biggy then? if that ever happens.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2016)

Melvis said:


> So no biggy then? if that ever happens.



i never cared with my samsungs. i find them getting more and more restrictive over time so i'm going nexus, next upgrade.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i never cared with my samsungs. i find them getting more and more restrictive over time so i'm going nexus, next upgrade.



Not a one plus? 

https://oneplus.net/


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Not a one plus?
> 
> https://oneplus.net/



i got a nexus 5 second hand for $100, and its stock firmware does everything i want from my modded note 4, S5 and note 10.1. I could run stock on a nexus with no root and not care, it just suits my needs perfectly.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i got a nexus 5 second hand for $100, and its stock firmware does everything i want from my modded note 4, S5 and note 10.1. I could run stock on a nexus with no root and not care, it just suits my needs perfectly.



Bargin on your Nexus 5! yeah thats fair enough, I only root phones when the OS starts to drive me nuts lol, so far im happy with lollipop and then Marhmellow


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2016)

if the nexus 5 had an amoled screen instead of its LCD, i'd be using it as my primary phone already. It just looks washed out comapred to even an S4, let alone the newer phones.

That said, its an 'old' nexus so its to be expected.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2016)

Mussels said:


> if the nexus 5 had an amoled screen instead of its LCD, i'd be using it as my primary phone already. It just looks washed out comapred to even an S4, let alone the newer phones.
> 
> That said, its an 'old' nexus so its to be expected.



amoled a better screen hey? hmm cool, how many Phones you got? lol and yeah true there up to what? nexus 9 or something now?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2016)

Melvis said:


> amoled a better screen hey? hmm cool, how many Phones you got? lol and yeah true there up to what? nexus 9 or something now?



nexus 5x and 6P are the latest ones. I've used the 6p, but samsung and apple dominate heavily here downunder.

My collection:
Nexus 5. Stock android 6.0.1 - current spare phone
Note 4 (N910G) AOSP, but based on CM13
Galaxy S5 (g900i) CM13 - waterproof, so its the 'holiday' phone. might sell it.
Galaxy S2 (GT-i9100) CM13 (weirdly, despite its lower res the colors are still better on this than the nexus 5. this is my 2 year olds toy phone/games phone/media player)
Galaxy S1/Galaxy ace CM12.1 (spare junk, handy for friends who break their phones and need a loaner spare that can load their contacts from googles cloud)
Note 10.1 Debloated stock rom. Crap ROM support. (technically a tablet, but does call/text)


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2016)

Mussels said:


> nexus 5x and 6P are the latest ones. I've used the 6p, but samsung and apple dominate heavily here downunder.
> 
> My collection:
> Note 4 (N910G) AOSP, but based on CM13
> ...



Ahh ok I dont keep up with phones to much till I need a new one!. Yeah true they sure do, I should of bought the Sony xperia Z3 Compact? they seem to have some really nice phones sony for the price!

Nice collection you have there, i only have 2 old Galaxy S2 i9210t running CM kitkat 4.4.4 and then really old phones that arnt Smart lol.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2016)

I really like the oneplus phones but I want my phone to be small, like my droid mini. I want that oxygenOS though. Maybe one of these days I will finally go through the annoying process of putting cyanogen on my droid mini.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ye


Melvis said:


> Thats a good point I forgot about that, thanks for reminding me. Does that still apply for me been in Australia? I guess it does. This phone is meant to get the Marshmellow update from what ive been reading but sometime in the future I might go onto cyanogenmod.



YEAH IT still applies as those updates are OTA and dependent on carrier, my phone is carrier unlocked fortunately.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2016)

I woke up one morning and my droid mini's screen was cracked. I am not sure how this happened but I must have done it the day before and not realized it. The phone still works but the bottom 3 buttons do not making navigation difficult but not impossible. I wish they had real buttons on these things still.

I see there is glass or whole screen replacments on ebay. Has anyone had any luck with these? Example 1 and example 2.
If not does anyone have any other suggestions.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Not a one plus?
> 
> https://oneplus.net/



I am a big fan of Oneplus based on my experience with the One, and I'm looking forward to the Oneplus 3 whenever I can. Yet, the amazing thing is that this phone is the first time where I really don't feel like I need to upgrade and buy a new one, another reason for postponing the move to the 3.



james888 said:


> I see there is glass or whole screen replacments on ebay. Has anyone had any luck with these? Example 1 and example 2.
> If not does anyone have any other suggestions.



I would recommend the full replacement option in ex1. It has the lcd, digitizer, and frame all together, and that's a huge help. I've messed with just the glass/digitizer only before, and they're a real pain; removal is tough needing heat and patience, and installation is tough needing uv glue and patience! Last time I did a replacement, I did the lcd/digitizer/frame for my Oneplus One, and it was a very simple swap.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 25, 2016)

tinker33 said:


> me too, maybe it's due to my little hand.  I'm using a Sony Z3 compact. Evry thing is just fine but it's so easy to break  Sony advertised that this phone is durable



I was thinking about getting that phone Z3 Compact but yes thats what Ive heard also was that the screens or glass back and front can break easily? Then I noticed the S5 Mini and really liked the look of it and im just used to Samsungs I guess. But the performance of the Z3 compact are very awesome and I wish I had that in this phone tbh.


----------



## JalleR (Aug 25, 2016)

Never owned an ÆPHONE  

So i guess im in 

SG S6 Andorid V6
LG G3 Andorid V6
LG G2 (Screen broken) Android 5 ish
Motorola Xoom (everest 3g model) running Cyanogenmod 4.4.4
HTC One X
HTC EVO 3D
HTC Flyer Wifi
HTC Desier
2x Denver tad-70111 (Shitty tablet)
SG note tab pro 12.2" 
SG S4 (my sons phone)


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 26, 2016)

I want to try local brands but i may skip them since theres no phones that have the newest OS


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2016)

So anybody have any good experience/recommendation on data recovery? My bro said his data on his Note 3 (att, not rooted) got wiped including all his pictures. I've never dabbled in phone recovery so I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. I'd appreciate any ideas though


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So anybody have any good experience/recommendation on data recovery? My bro said his data on his Note 3 (att, not rooted) got wiped including all his pictures. I've never dabbled in phone recovery so I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. I'd appreciate any ideas though


Hmm... there's an app I used a year or two ago to recover pics off of an SD card, probably works as well against a phone... lemme check....


I think this is what I used. http://www.easeus.com/data-recovery...over-deleted-photos-pictures-from-sd-card.htm


----------



## Melvis (Aug 31, 2016)

Does anyone know a good program I can use on my Android Phone to be able to chat/video call for free (like skype) but doesnt consume Credit, and only uses or can be changed to use internet only (like skype does) Im testing out Wechat atm and it seems ok? Google hangouts uses my credit (SMS/MMS service) so its out. Need it to be able to be used on Windows as well and to use my google Contacts (if possible)


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Does anyone know a good program I can use on my Android Phone to be able to chat/video call for free (like skype) but doesnt consume Credit, and only uses or can be changed to use internet only (like skype does) Im testing out Wechat atm and it seems ok? Google hangouts uses my credit (SMS/MMS service) so its out. Need it to be able to be used on Windows as well and to use my google Contacts (if possible)


https://duo.google.com/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 6, 2016)

new/old toy ... a ZTE Open C, Snapdragon 200, Firefox OS 1.3 from base 24$... couldn't resist ... found some CM13 threads about it decided to try, funny: it's more stable and smoother under CM13 (6.0.1) than under FFos 1.3 more funny: now it has a more recent android version than my Wiko Highway Star 4G which is under 5.1.1  

since it suits my need (whatsapp for the job, music, video and some manga reading on the run albeit having a lower resolution and a smaller screen than the Wiko) and since i mostly use my Shield Tablet for anything else heavier, it's my daily driver and the Wiko will permanently set up in a Shinecon VR headset for fun


----------



## Nordic (Sep 6, 2016)

I have an ald android tablet crunching but it says it only is using 25% cpu. Anyone here know a way to make that 100%?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm itching for a new upgrade.  Still using an LG G3, love the OS and love knock, but I'm not sure I want to go with a G4 or G5.  I've been contemplating a Note S7 (after the batteries get sorted out) or a Moto Force Z.  Any thoughts on these two, especially compared to LG's version of Android?


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 6, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Just got myself a Brand New Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini  Im not a fan of big phones!


I am also loving my S5 mini. Switched from J7 and it feels so easy to carry in pocket and handy. Almost all same features of J7 but all in a compact one.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 6, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> I am also loving my S5 mini. Switched from J7 and it feels so easy to carry in pocket and handy. Almost all same features of J7 but all in a compact one.



Yeah thats right I like the small ish form factor so I can carry it easy in my pocket, 4.5inch screen is as big as I ever want a phone to be, otherwise its just not a phone lol. I honestly have no idea on the J7 you will have to tell me more?

If I wanted a "big screen" id just use a PC or laptop far as im concerned.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 6, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Yeah thats right I like the small ish form factor so I can carry it easy in my pocket, 4.5inch screen is as big as I ever want a phone to be, otherwise its just not a phone lol. I honestly have no idea on the J7 you will have to tell me more?
> 
> If I wanted a "big screen" id just use a PC or laptop far as im concerned.


J7 almost felt like a I am using my ipad. Just too big and don't I need to tell you how many times  it has slipped out of tiny hands while taking selfies! Also, on the spec side, I don't seem to realize much difference, the camera's great though with 13 megapixel rear.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 6, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> J7 almost felt like a I am using my ipad. Just too big and don't I need to tell you how many times  it has slipped out of tiny hands while taking selfies! Also, on the spec side, I don't seem to realize much difference, the camera's great though with 13 megapixel rear.



Dont want that, it falling out of your hands while taking selfies! Id have to do some Googling to see the specs I guess.

Least with the S5 Mini it looks like we will get the Marshmallow update? yay!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 6, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> J7 almost felt like a I am using my ipad. Just too big and don't I need to tell you how many times  it has slipped out of tiny hands while taking selfies! Also, on the spec side, I don't seem to realize much difference, the camera's great though with 13 megapixel rear.


just waiting for J7 prime, it looks kinda promising
or maybe lenovo k5 note

just waiting and add something to my list


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 6, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I'm itching for a new upgrade.  Still using an LG G3, love the OS and love knock, but I'm not sure I want to go with a G4 or G5.  I've been contemplating a Note S7 (after the batteries get sorted out) or a Moto Force Z.  Any thoughts on these two, especially compared to LG's version of Android?



If you're not fuss with .2 inch difference in screen and colour/appearance then i would probably save some money and get the S7 edge if you're after Samsung phone*Same spec*..as i am thinking the same at the moment,i want the Note 7 purely for the blue colour as my next upgrade end of the year and once Samsung solved the battery issue. The new improved touch whiz is supposingly better and faster than previous but i wouldn't know as i have not tried it yet*S5 user*.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 6, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I'm itching for a new upgrade.  Still using an LG G3, love the OS and love knock, but I'm not sure I want to go with a G4 or G5.  I've been contemplating a Note S7 (after the batteries get sorted out) or a Moto Force Z.  Any thoughts on these two, especially compared to LG's version of Android?


you havent got any bootloop at all on LG?
in indonesia many got bootloop and solved by replacing the board
LG is good, i may give them a shot but i dunno their design department like missing something with their design
they pack too much in one folder


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> If you're not fuss with .2 inch difference in screen and colour/appearance then i would probably save some money and get the S7 edge if you're after Samsung phone*Same spec*..as i am thinking the same at the moment,i want the Note 7 purely for the blue colour as my next upgrade end of the year and once Samsung solved the battery issue. The new improved touch whiz is supposingly better and faster than previous but i wouldn't know as i have not tried it yet*S5 user*.



Not stuck on Samsung, but I'm old and feel any extra size to the screen helps to keep me from squinting at it or burning my eyes out trying to read on it for long periods of time.



micropage7 said:


> you havent got any bootloop at all on LG?
> in indonesia many got bootloop and solved by replacing the board
> LG is good, i may give them a shot but i dunno their design department like missing something with their design
> they pack too much in one folder



No, I haven't had any issues with this phone since I got.  I've heard of someone else seeing a tint to the screen due to heat, but I don't have that either.  I've actually had two other LG phones (G2 and Ally), and feel this is the best one that I've seen from them yet.  I'm just not sure if a G5 is a big step forward in hardware from where I'm at now.  My wife and daughter both have Samsung S7's and I can say they both are much smoother than my phone


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Not stuck on Samsung, but I'm old and feel any extra size to the screen helps to keep me from squinting at it or burning my eyes out trying to read on it for long periods of time.


I would personally look at comparing the Note 7 and S7 edge in stores in terms of your own personal experience and make a judgement the screen to body ratio between S7 edge and note7 are:
S7 edge - 5.5 inches (~76.1% screen-to-body ratio)
Note7 - 5.7 inches (~78.0% screen-to-body ratio)


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2016)

Yep, I've seen those specs.

[H] had a story on their front page about a Note7 that caught fire and burned up someone's Jeep!


----------



## Komshija (Sep 9, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Just got myself a Brand New Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini  Im not a fan of big phones!


The problem is they are getting bigger and bigger. Producers brag about thickness, but length and width are much more important for comfortable handling. My old Lenovo S820 seems too big and unpractical. It doesn't even fit in the pocket nicely. Every high-end phone these days is well over 140 mm tall and over 70 mm wide, which is a big problem for practicality. I ordered Lenovo S1 Lite which should arrive in a few days, but I'm already unsattisfied with its dimensions. Unfortunately, that's the price for more powerful hardware.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 4, 2016)

Komshija said:


> The problem is they are getting bigger and bigger. Producers brag about thickness, but length and width are much more important for comfortable handling. My old Lenovo S820 seems too big and unpractical. It doesn't even fit in the pocket nicely. Every high-end phone these days is well over 140 mm tall and over 70 mm wide, which is a big problem for practicality. I ordered Lenovo S1 Lite which should arrive in a few days, but I'm already unsattisfied with its dimensions. Unfortunately, that's the price for more powerful hardware.


but this is the trend, i feel between 4,7 to 5,5 inch is nice
5,5 for multimedia or gaming not too big 
more than that is no, harder to use with one hand, you need to put it on the table or use both hands to use it right


----------



## Komshija (Oct 4, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> but this is the trend, i feel between 4,7 to 5,5 inch is nice
> 5,5 for multimedia or gaming not too big
> more than that is no, harder to use with one hand, you need to put it on the table or use both hands to use it right



Well, whenever there are sheeps, there will be wool. Manufacturers know that very well and that's why they act so.
There was a research a few years ago which proved that 4.3" smartphones are the best compromise between screen size and comfortable handling/usability for the average person. Unless you are a 2 meter tall giant with huge hands, there's no way that you could use 5.5" phablet comfortably. Even 5" smartphones cannot be used comfortably with one hand (try moving your thumb from the upper opposite corner to the bottom opposite corner) and they feel very uncomfortable in pockets.

People have their own opinions, but my opinion is that gaming on a smartphone is quite "childish" (although the real word would be retarded). That's why there are computers which are much more powerful and offer much more comfort for gaming.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 5, 2016)

Komshija said:


> Well, whenever there are sheeps, there will be wool. Manufacturers know that very well and that's why they act so.
> There was a research a few years ago which proved that 4.3" smartphones are the best compromise between screen size and comfortable handling/usability for the average person. Unless you are a 2 meter tall giant with huge hands, there's no way that you could use 5.5" phablet comfortably. Even 5" smartphones cannot be used comfortably with one hand (try moving your thumb from the upper opposite corner to the bottom opposite corner) and they feel very uncomfortable in pockets.
> 
> People have their own opinions, but my opinion is that gaming on a smartphone is quite "childish" (although the real word would be retarded). That's why there are computers which are much more powerful and offer much more comfort for gaming.


yeah, i recall i got samsung galaxy grand its 5 inch but the screen is more like 3:4 ratio now got grand prime, the screen more like 16:9 
i feel better handling grand prime than grand

5.5 inch is max, but its back to body to screen ratio. maybe in the future we got thinner edge  so the difference between 5 and 5.5 inch not too much


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2016)

Just upgraded my G3 to a G5.  I'm liking it so far


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2016)

still rocking my note 4. probably my last samsung unless i get a good deal second hand, as their fragmented regional stuff really kills the third party ROM/software support, and now everything from net banking apps (NFC payments) to pokemon GO requires stock unrooted roms, so it'll have to be a nexus, pixel, or similar phone thats rooted, adblocked, and unrooted again for me in the future.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2016)

Mussels said:


> still rocking my note 4. probably my last samsung unless i get a good deal second hand, as their fragmented regional stuff really kills the third party ROM/software support, and now everything from net banking apps (NFC payments) to pokemon GO requires stock unrooted roms, so it'll have to be a nexus, pixel, or similar phone thats rooted, adblocked, and unrooted again for me in the future.



Root and different roms have become very important to me. It's the main reason why I'm hanging onto my Oneplus One still. 

I was considering going with a Samsung when the Note 7 came out but that didn't last. Still thinking about s7 or 8 next year, but still not sure. Oneplus 3 was looking good, the 3t seems eh, and I know I'll miss the rom support that Oneplus gets if I go Sammy.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2016)

Touchwiz kills me now. Its not the theming but the visual bloat - a side by side comparison of Note 4 stock vs CM/AOSP in the notification bar for example shows that the stock samsung rom literally fills half the screen for a single notification, whereas pure google uses about 1/10th.

Why give me a massive screen to just have it filled by useless nothings


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2016)

TouchWiz was terrible. Had to deal with it on my Tab S and it made me finally get around to installing custom rom on my tablet. I'm definitely not interested in going back to that. 

I know what you mean about that on your Note 4. I've seen the Notes 3 and 5 and boy does it give me a headache seeing all the nonsense and bloat. 


@Mussels would you consider a Oneplus phone? I like and hate the pixel lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> TouchWiz was terrible. Had to deal with it on my Tab S and it made me finally get around to installing custom rom on my tablet. I'm definitely not interested in going back to that.
> 
> I know what you mean about that on your Note 4. I've seen the Notes 3 and 5 and boy does it give me a headache seeing all the nonsense and bloat.
> 
> ...



oneplus isnt a big brand down here, so i've never seen one. even the nexus/pixel lines are barely heard of its very samsung vs apple, and people think samsung IS android


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2016)

I'd say most people not-in-the-know here in US also think Android = Samsung. My brother with his note 3 for over 2 years just recently realized that android isn't Samsung exclusively. 

Oneplus isn't too big here either, but I'm glad I stumbled upon it. I think the first time I heard of Oneplus was on Nextpowerup and I just knew that I had to try it out. Thanks to eBay, I was able to.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 18, 2016)

Mussels said:


> still rocking my note 4. probably my last samsung unless i get a good deal second hand, as their fragmented regional stuff really kills the third party ROM/software support, and now everything from net banking apps (NFC payments) to pokemon GO requires stock unrooted roms, so it'll have to be a nexus, pixel, or similar phone thats rooted, adblocked, and unrooted again for me in the future.


Sitting on my S4 still, altho it''s starting to show some signs of age, and I'm STILL pissed I can't root the damn thing. Rooting is #2 on the list of three things I gotta have on my next Droid. SD card support, Root access, removable battery. Samsung ain't gonna cut it. I hear one of the new Motorola *shudder* models is probably going to be where I end up...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Sitting on my S4 still, altho it''s starting to show some signs of age, and I'm STILL pissed I can't root the damn thing. Rooting is #2 on the list of three things I gotta have on my next Droid. SD card support, Root access, removable battery. Samsung ain't gonna cut it. I hear one of the new Motorola *shudder* models is probably going to be where I end up...



dont you have one of the telco locked variants tho? the regular old S4's are stupidly easy to root.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 18, 2016)

Mussels said:


> dont you have one of the telco locked variants tho? the regular old S4's are stupidly easy to root.


Yeah, mine's locked locked locked.... Every few months, I check to see the newest rooting tool, load it on my droid, and gaze with expectant dismay at errors. I'm not even vulnerable to the newest root exploit.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2016)

look for a custom recovery instead, the minute you can install TWRP you're effectively rooted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Just upgraded my G3 to a G5.  I'm liking it so far



just traded in the G3 for an iPhone 7 plus 128GB. Sorry I have to leave the clubhouse but since the Note 7 is no longer being sold and we already have other Apple products in the ecosystem it only made sense.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Sitting on my S4 still, altho it''s starting to show some signs of age, and I'm STILL pissed I can't root the damn thing. Rooting is #2 on the list of three things I gotta have on my next Droid. SD card support, Root access, removable battery. Samsung ain't gonna cut it. I hear one of the new Motorola *shudder* models is probably going to be where I end up...



Is it att or verizon, if it is, they love to lock down bootloaders. I grabbed a SM-G900T (S5 Tmobile) that i can customrom all day. 

On another Note, My battery had went bad already and its only 3 months old phone- causing the phone to bootloop, I thought it was SuperSU root that was causing the bootloop, put phone back to stock, same thing, put 6.0.1 back in, same thing. Found on xda that replacing battery fixed issue, what affirmed this is when phone was plugged in it wouldnt bootloop. Got newbattery, noticed the battery that was in phone was made in china, the new one was made in vietnam, go figure, works like a charm. Battery from china is cheap pos


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 18, 2016)

Mussels said:


> look for a custom recovery instead, the minute you can install TWRP you're effectively rooted.



_"Only the earliest S4 for Verizon has a bootloader that is vulnerable to loki. If you took any updates or bought your device later on, you cannot install TWRP. Chances are, if you don't already have TWRP installed, you cannot use TWRP._"  

I did find another reference to a newer version, so I may give that a try this weekend.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 18, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is it att or verizon, if it is, they love to lock down bootloaders. I grabbed a SM-G900T (S5 Tmobile) that i can customrom all day.
> 
> On another Note, My battery had went bad already and its only 3 months old phone- causing the phone to bootloop, I thought it was SuperSU root that was causing the bootloop, put phone back to stock, same thing, put 6.0.1 back in, same thing. Found on xda that replacing battery fixed issue, what affirmed this is when phone was plugged in it wouldnt bootloop. Got newbattery, noticed the battery that was in phone was made in china, the new one was made in vietnam, go figure, works like a charm. Battery from china is cheap pos


 Verizon


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Verizon




Yup you can't do anything with that phone dude, I had a i337 (ATT S4) that had 5.1.1 Lolipop and I couldn't fix an issue where I couldn't hear the other end ring or hear them speak because odin would fail for rom replacments.

If I were you, I'd Grab a S5 or S7 brand new unlocked (Use on different carriers) that is from TMobile.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm enjoying an LG v10 now. First phone in a long time I haven't needed a case with.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I'm enjoying an LG v10 now. First phone in a long time I haven't needed a case with.



I stopped using otterbox, switched to haocoo, 10 bux beats 30 bux.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2016)

I have no case this phone is pretty beast at surviving drops etc. The metal edges have some nicks, but it has held up admirably.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Im a lil more ocd, id still case any phone today.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2016)

I love not having a case. That drove me nuts on my GS3, the thing was the size of a house in the case.







It might be all in my head, but this phone just feels like it will hold up. I am sad the V20 went away from the "tough phone" ideal.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I love not having a case. That drove me nuts on my GS3, the thing was the size of a house in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The S4 and S5 are the right size for my pockets, the Note series and the Iphone 6S are just way to big to be a everyday use phone


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2016)

note with with a ringke slim case - check out the brand, they're super thin but will help with small/medium drops.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2016)

I had a Supcase Inocorn Beetle case on my G3 that was awesome.  With another case I could not get the G3 to fit into the side pocket on the carpenter jeans I always wear, but the Supcase barely fit.

The G5 is a little slimmer than the G3, so I don't think I'll have as much trouble, but the new Supcase Slim Armor is rather ugly.  The old one was nice and plain, just a hard TPU edge and a clear, frosted back.  I need something like that for my new phone, as the softer TPU cases are a magnet for pocket lint in the Dockers I wear to work.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2016)

literally one post above yours, T ski

http://www.mobilezap.com.au/46023-rearth-ringke-slim-lg-g3-case-black.htm


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2016)

Mussels said:


> literally one post above yours, T ski
> 
> http://www.mobilezap.com.au/46023-rearth-ringke-slim-lg-g3-case-black.htm



But isn't that for the G3? He has the G5 now.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2016)

well shit, i cant be PERFECT.

i'm sure they have something for the G5 too.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2016)

This was on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BT08WKY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2016)

looks like the right one.

they are incredibly slim - i often forget i have a case on the phone. think of it as scratch protection with mild drop protection, pair it with a glass screen protector and be happy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Im looking for a custom rom that can customize just about every aspect of the UI for color etc, has to be 4.4.2/4.4.3/4.4.4 KK based or Marshmallow based for a GS5 Tmobilie (SM-G900T) any idears?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2016)

@eidairaman1 see if AICP has something available. If not, really anything Layers based would fit the bill.

EDIT:
Ixnay on that you asked about KitKat based ROMs, not Lollipop. Only thing I can think of would be CarbonROM or anything that uses CM the engine.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2016)

CM and AOSP roms support theming, so that'd be a start - you might have to learn how to create themes yourself to get what you're after.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 21, 2016)

Do you guys can suggestions me à link that explains thé flashing and unlocking of phone?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Do you guys can suggestions me à link that explains thé flashing and unlocking of phone?


What brand/model?


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 21, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> What brand/model?



ZTE Z850


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hmm there are these roms , Ressurection Remix, Cyanogen Mod, AOKP, Bobcat, Alliance.

RR and CM are non TW based Roms, Choices... Yeah definitely don't want a L ROM. Trying to find the specific one for my Phone that is pretty current is difficult (XDA could do a better job of tracking ROMs)


Im just lucky to be using a KK build with twrp at the moment. Building themes sounds fun in all, it be nice to have full gui color customization along with individual icon selections, heck even gui button choices. It be nice yo be using Pre KK color schemes (darker themes) wiyh a gps button lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2016)

I've not built for your device either and try not build blindly without testing first build myself. I'd opt for Resurrection Remix.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2016)

some had unified builds (klte), I'm taking precaution as I honestly don't want to brick my phone


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Well I have some Good News, I finally put a custom ROM in called Exodus, there is a Current Nightly as of Nov 11 2016.

I'm thinking the only roms i'd suggest are

AOKP (newer Nightlys, non official Nougat)
Exodus (Newer Nightlys)
Resurrection Remix
CMmod
Bobcat (hopefully will receive a Nougat or MM version)
Alliance ROM


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2017)

This thread needs more Android! 

Finally decide to move on from Oneplus One. It was starting to show its age with some minor issues, but it was a fantastic phone that is good about taking a beating so I'll be keeping it around as a backup if need be. 

Yesterday I received my Oneplus 3t and it's gorgeous. Immediately after ordering the soft gold with white face, I regretted it...until I opened the box and loved it. 8 had just enough time last night to mess with unlocking the bootloader, but I had trouble flashing twrp; just wouldn't take but I quit at 1am lol. I found some more suggestions on getting it to work that sound good. I think my One gave me issues like that too so it's all good. 

So tonight I'll be trying to flash it again and root, and I need to get a new sim for the phone since it's a nano sim. Gotta backup my crap and transfer but I'm excited. I'll post some pics later this evening


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> This thread needs more Android!
> 
> Finally decide to move on from Oneplus One. It was starting to show its age with some minor issues, but it was a fantastic phone that is good about taking a beating so I'll be keeping it around as a backup if need be.
> 
> ...



Trying to get any answers on xda on how to start your own rom or even code one from say g900f and use g900t stock modem/baseband is like pulling teeth. I agree with you @manofthem!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Trying to get any answers on xda on how to start your own rom or even code one from say g900f and use g900t stock modem/baseband is like pulling teeth. I agree with you @manofthem!



I've taken quite a few ganders around xda and there're some brilliant people there. But then again I have no idea on how to code at all. It would be really awesome to learn that and create custom roms for these devices.

(I've been running Tugapower rom on my Oneplus One for a while and it's been really stable and solid)

That'd be awesome if you start and get going in it!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I've taken quite a few ganders around xda and there're some brilliant people there. But then again I have no idea on how to code at all. It would be really awesome to learn that and create custom roms for these devices.
> 
> That'd be awesome if you start and get going in it!



I need a beginners guide because I'd like to take an old custom rom and code it to the g900T basebands and add volte to it even and help reduce its battery useage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2017)

Pet peeve time: rooting and flashing a custom ROM are not the same. /rant


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pet peeve time: rooting and flashing a custom ROM are not the same. /rant



I totally understand that lol. Roiting is easier and rerooting too. I'm beyond that stage and want to encode a old roms gui that was for g900f over to the g900t using the g900ts baseband whether kk or mm or n along with stock kernels or modified kernels.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm after a couple of phones. A nexus 5x cause it has 7.1.2 on it, and a HTC one m7 cause i love them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 4, 2017)

@tigger I'm on a Nexus 6. 

@manofthem you like it so far? Im thinking of possibly getting one.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2017)

JrRacinFan said:


> @manofthem you like it so far? Im thinking of possibly getting one.



Well right now I'm frustrated.  Got a sim from ATT but they couldn't activate it due to technical issues.  Got home and called ATT and talked to the person for a while, but I can't get signal.  Not sure what's going on here, but the sim is activated it seems; I tried it in the wife's phone and it worked call wise. So I'll report back after trying ti get it to work. 

Edit: well after a few hours of banging my head on my desk and about to throw out my new phone, I think I got it working.  Ended up trying to revert from Oxygen 4.x to 3.5.4 and after a lot of time screwing around with this, calls and texts are working.  Not sure if I'll update back to Nougat since I was having issues, but it may have been due to the way I did things earlier. 

The 3t is a beautiful phone though, feels great in the hand, like a real premium device.  Though i love my One, it looks much better. I'l be posting back later on after some time with it along with some pics.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2017)

So last night, during my head banging on my desk, I ran into an issue where the phone would continue to ask for an Android password during boot, but it had nothing to do with my password to unlock my phone, I didn't even have one. It happened when I tried to revert back and flash an earlier version of OxygenOS. Googling shows it's happened to many and the only way I got around it, I think, was to flash back to stock recovery and doing 1 or 2 factory resets.

I lost twrp and root, but the phone works again. I'll try again tonight to flash recovery and root, maybe even try Nougat again but I don't know...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Well right now I'm frustrated.  Got a sim from ATT but they couldn't activate it due to technical issues.  Got home and called ATT and talked to the person for a while, but I can't get signal.  Not sure what's going on here, but the sim is activated it seems; I tried it in the wife's phone and it worked call wise. So I'll report back after trying ti get it to work.
> 
> Edit: well after a few hours of banging my head on my desk and about to throw out my new phone, I think I got it working.  Ended up trying to revert from Oxygen 4.x to 3.5.4 and after a lot of time screwing around with this, calls and texts are working.  Not sure if I'll update back to Nougat since I was having issues, but it may have been due to the way I did things earlier.
> 
> The 3t is a beautiful phone though, feels great in the hand, like a real premium device.  Though i love my One, it looks much better. I'l be posting back later on after some time with it along with some pics.




ATT sucks as of 2008. I canned their service as of last Year after learning they lock their bootloaders on Phones from being downgraded in roms.

in other news,

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/33631/samsung-to-source-batteries-for-galaxy-s8-from-japan/

batteries made in china suck ass, even Surefire knows this
great news

My SM-G900T (GS5 Tmobile-carrier unlocked), the battery was made in China, well after Updating to MM for the last time the phone started bootlooping, I downgraded to KK and it still happened unless if I kept the phone plugged into a wall.

I bought a new battery- made in vietnam- works like a charm


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 5, 2017)

damn, my grand prime suddenly got no coverage. resetting, reflashing doesnt help at all. maybe its from the hardware
now switch to young 2


now im considering redmi note 4 but J7 prime is on sale right now


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> ATT sucks as of 2008. I canned their service as of last Year after learning they lock their bootloaders on Phones from being downgraded in roms.



I hate that they locked the bootloaders. I wanted to switch from ATT, but the only viable option was T-mobile and their service sucked in my location; my friends with that service always lacked signal coverage.

But ATT sucks for many reasons and I've only kept them for ease of not having to change carriers.



eidairaman1 said:


> My SM-G900T (GS5 Tmobile-carrier unlocked), the battery was made in China, well after Updating to MM for the last time the phone started bootlooping, I downgraded to KK and it still happened unless if I kept the phone plugged into a wall.
> 
> I bought a new battery- made in vietnam- works like a charm



That is very peculiar. I saw that Japanese batteries were going to be used so let's hope for the best with new phones and non explosions.



With my Oneplus 3t, I'm running rooted on OOS 3.5.4 (didn't upgrade to Nougat), and I installed Fdroid to be able to install Adaway. I hated not being to block ads and Adaway was fantastic using the OPO.

Running thst now and working on installing Xposed framework to be able to install expanded desktop, which is probably the #1 feature I miss from my old phone.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2017)

you dont need fdroid for adaway, the download page has a direct APK option


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2017)

Mussels said:


> you dont need fdroid for adaway, the download page has a direct APK option



Oh? I did not realize that. Thanks. Now I can't remember why I thought I needed fdroid. Perhaps I'll uninstall it and go simply with the stand alone instead. Any other useful things with fdroid?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 17, 2017)

Picked up a galaxy  s6 for $0 down on a 2 year plan  first monthly plan phone in over 14 years  impressed with it over the s5 so far.  I got the 32gb model.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 17, 2017)

I do want to upgrade, if for nothing else than the Marshmallow ability to limit the permissions for specific apps. They had it enabled by mistake, but then disabled it in an update. I'd be tickled to death for at least another year if I could get my stupid S4 to root


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 5, 2017)

damn after updating found a bug on video recorder


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2017)

tempted to go back to stock on my note 4... probably regret it if i do.


thinking stock + automagisk (the systemless hidden root) so i get the benefits of stock (NFC banking, better camera quality) but upsides of root (ad blocker, debloating)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2017)

Anyone bought a new android handset lately??


----------



## NTM2003 (May 28, 2017)

I'm buying a S8 next month any problems with them?


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I'm buying a S8 next month any problems with them?



Not that I know of, Personally I'm not a fan of that unusual screen size of those S8's...
I got a S7 Gold Platinum myself.


----------



## NTM2003 (May 28, 2017)

Yea I can't be for sure if it's bigger then my 6s plus plus I can use my msi mobo app on android


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 28, 2017)

im still thinking of getting the XZs or the XZ premium,
gonna replace my slightly aging Z2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2017)

I think there was an issue where the screen would have a 'red tint' but that should of been patched already on both the S8 & S8+

Prices on the S8 seem to be falling quite rapidly in EU countries atm so I think its only a matter of time where the rest of the world will follow suite. A co-worker of mine has an S8+ and it is a beautiful device.

I dont want to go contract so the only option is to buy a handset outright (or on credit) and S8 & S8+ are beyond what i would like to pay.

Ive been looking closely at the Huawei Mate 9. Xiaomi Mi Mix. the M9 will be easier to get in the UK


----------



## NTM2003 (May 28, 2017)

Yea I got Verizon in the us and only phone I like so far is the s8 or maybe the new lg v30 or whateve it was


----------



## Doc41 (May 28, 2017)

AhokZYashA said:


> im still thinking of getting the XZs or the XZ premium,
> gonna replace my slightly aging Z2


same, waiting for the XZ premium to be released and hopefully carriers around here have it on a contract


----------



## erixx (May 28, 2017)

i got the XZ refurbished, couldn't be more happy. No way I am spending more, got this for half the launch price...  That said: android is such a mess: 3 programs (ooh sorry: apps) for everything: google provided, sony provided, my own choice provided. have Windowsified as much as possible: Arrow launcher, OneDrive, Word, OneNote, Nine (Outlook)... but love blazing fast performance, battery, camara, 4K screen, and sturdiness (it's a tank). And perfect fingerprint unlock.


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2017)

erixx said:


> And perfect fingerprint unlock.



I'm afraid of using that function on my S7....
My finger tops are little "damaged" sometimes, afraid I can't unlock my phone someday...


----------



## NTM2003 (May 28, 2017)

Anyone know of any good phones coming to Verizon wireless USA. The s8 is my number one choice for now but I haven't been following the new phones coming soon.


----------



## T-Bob (May 28, 2017)

I bought a OnePlus 3T at the end of last year and couldn't be happier with the purchase especially at half the price of an S8 or similar.

Look into the OnePlus 5 that's about to release. It works with any carrier as well.


----------



## cookiemonster (May 28, 2017)

I am looking to replace my nexus 5x towards the latter end of the year but I am afraid the Samsung or the pixel are both to pricy I have my eye on the HTC U Ultra any views on it.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 29, 2017)

Still very satisfying with my S7


----------



## Ahhzz (May 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I'm afraid of using that function on my S7....
> My finger tops are little "damaged" sometimes, afraid I can't unlock my phone someday...


I'm one of those tin foil hat guys for fingerprints. I don't have anything to hide on my phone, but since the courts have ruled that the cops don't need a warrant to use your fingerprint to unlock your phone, I won't use it....


NationsAnarchy said:


> Still very satisfying with my S7


Heheh She and I are still on S4s   Never much of one to jump on the latest bandwagon, especially for phones.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2017)

5.9' @ 1080p or 5.5" @ 1440p. Which ones better?


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2017)

Myself and waifu still on note 4's... apart from better battery life, cant see any reasons to ugprade.

At least $20 gets us a new genuine battery we can install ourselves, unlike the new ones (we're each on our third batteries, doesnt bode well for long term life of the newer phones)


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 30, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Heheh She and I are still on S4s  Never much of one to jump on the latest bandwagon, especially for phones.



Haha xD True thing though, I got that from my mom, she just upgrades phones so frequently  
Yes I would be satisfied enough with a Galaxy S4 right now, tbh. More than good enough


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2017)

oh well that was fast enough ...




the interface is smoother and the modifications are not too heavy or disrupting, on the opposite, they are quite pleasant and useful ...




Mussels said:


> (we're each on our third batteries, doesnt bode well for long term life of the newer phones)


since when? just to know .... because i owned several fixed batteries phones and they all lasted long enough before even noticing 5% loss in battery duration/capacity, aka 2.5 yrs for a Honor 4X the phone is on his 3rd owner and still reach 2-3 days in normal use with a full charge, if it's 3 yrs 3 battery change ... it's not good (tho at 20$ the battery .... no issues  )

i think i prefer that the phone change 3 time the user than the battery  (that's actually a joke or semi joke )


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2017)

less than a year for each battery.

The thing is the symptoms have varied wildly, sometimes in ways that people wouldnt normally blame a battery for.

"No SIM" errors that needed reboots to fix
Reboots below x% battery
Black screen crashes below x% battery 
Camera app crashing (seriously, the phone would be fine and not reboot but the camera app would just crash)

On an older phone (galaxy S2) we had issues where the phone wouldnt power on while connected to USB/charging, so you had let it bootloop on the charger for a while, unplug, power on, and replug once booted. That turned out to be battery as well.

Problem is people have bad batteries and just blame it on "the phone" and never realise what the real cause was.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2017)

Mussels said:


> less than a year for each battery.
> 
> The thing is the symptoms have varied wildly, sometimes in ways that people wouldnt normally blame a battery for.
> 
> ...


These are Samsung issues... Battery related or not


Nonetheless, 3 time "less than a year" battery or 2.5 year and still kicking put the " winner" in the unremovable battery camp... Weird? Eh?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Mussels said:


> less than a year for each battery.
> 
> The thing is the symptoms have varied wildly, sometimes in ways that people wouldnt normally blame a battery for.
> 
> ...


Seriously, this is my phone ATM, and I suspected the battery from the start.
Just using it in calls or for texting it's fine, use an APP and once it hits 96% battery it dies.
What confused me was the battery appeared full and felt cool, while the processor felt like it was burning up.
I'm suspecting it's a combination of bad design causing overheating, which might then draw more power than the battery can supply.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 8, 2017)

My xiaomi redmi note 4 MTK just died, well not actually died just having corrupt rom. 
I don't do anything, just update app then restart. Then the black screen appear.. Damn 
Now i'm back to A5 2017


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 9, 2017)

Got a Nexus 6 64GB It's pretty nice so far... I get 6.5hrs of screen on time. Not bad. 

Flashed to Lineage OS latest nightly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2017)

I got a new Huawei Mate 9 on the way. I didnt wanna do it.... but on a side note theres a 'clubcard' scheme here in the UK and they were offering 10x bonus points on ebay purchases so i can use those points to obtain more money off stuff.... £1 = 1 point and in terms of ebay I can convert 500 points into a voucher worth £2.50 for money off other purchases....

I didnt want to do it as the money would be better spent elsewhere and I just bought a £200 Qnap NAS on prime day and now another £400 has left my pocket.... I feel like a dirty and abused hooker dumped in a back alley somewhere but. I TRIED SO DAMN HARD NOT TO SPEND MONEY. I held off buying a new handset for the last 3-4months. I was ALMOST tempted by a samsung S8+ preorder at 0% finance but £800??? Yeah, how about no!!


I feel so ashamed of myself..... But its not every day 10x bonus points are on offer.

Plus bigger screen, bigger battery, more CPU cores, fingerprint scanner and shit.


Im upgrading from an Oppo Find 7A. I was hoping they would release a successor to that but they havent and It doesnt look like they will this year either.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2017)

Just found A5 kinda little bit picky on mod apk, i need to edit it again to get it installed


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 16, 2017)

Just got a cheap Lenovo Phab 2 to read those awesome books I'd gotten from Play Store, big fan of Brian Lumley's Necroscope series and something of a fan of Richard Laymon. It's gonna be used as my ebook reader...with watching movies taking secondary usage.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jul 16, 2017)

Just won myself an HTC U11 from a givewlaway contest organised by TMobile here.
At the moment i use my trusty Xperia T3 which surved me well these past 3 years and it is still in great shape.

Gonna box up my T3 as a backup phone now and get the U11 up and running as soon as i get back from vacation and pick up the phone from TMobile.

BTW: Posting pics from TechPowerUp app is not working. Wont go to storage to select pictures to post. @Wizzard see if you can do something about it. Im using the app mostly on the go or at work when im on a break or when im not home.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2017)

GamerGuy said:


> Just got a cheap Lenovo Phab 2 to read those awesome books I'd gotten from Play Store, big fan of Brian Lumley's Necroscope series and something of a fan of Richard Laymon. It's gonna be used as my ebook reader...with watching movies taking secondary usage.



necroscope series is awesome - towards the end it kinda goes poop with the spinoffs, but its a damn good read


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> necroscope series is awesome - towards the end it kinda goes poop with the spinoffs, but its a damn good read


Agree with that. I haven't read Lumley in a while, but I remember devouring about 5 of those years ago....


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey, so glad to see other Necroscope fans here, I've been having a great time re-reading some of his books (especially those with Harry Keogh directly involved). I've often wondered why the series hadn't been turned into movies, I'd watch 'em in a heartbeat! Since it deals with vampirism with all the goriness that the books call for, it should be an 'R' rated movie and NOT dumbed/watered down to PG to attract a wider audience. The 'Taken' series, 'PG' rated parts 2 and 3 were pretty hard to watch and enjoy because everything had been toned down....ugh! Meanwhile, I've been thoroughly enjoying myself reading on my Phab 2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2017)

GamerGuy said:


> Hey, so glad to see other Necroscope fans here, I've been having a great time re-reading some of his books (especially those with Harry Keogh directly involved). I've often wondered why the series hadn't been turned into movies, I'd watch 'em in a heartbeat! Since it deals with vampirism with all the goriness that the books call for, it should be an 'R' rated movie and NOT dumbed/watered down to PG to attract a wider audience. The 'Taken' series, 'PG' rated parts 2 and 3 were pretty hard to watch and enjoy because everything had been toned down....ugh! Meanwhile, I've been thoroughly enjoying myself reading on my Phab 2.


If you're interested in the Vampire lines, without all the teen angst of Twilight, or even Anne Rice, you might check out "The Passage". It's being brought to TV on Fox later this year, I hope.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2017)

Got the Mate 9 in.... What a beautiful phone!! 

Even though my oppo Find 7A has the same IPS display and more ppi. the Mate 9 looks so much nicer and generally more vibrant when it comes to colors!!! build quality is absolutely beautiful! Better than any Samsung S8 or S8+ that ive actually had 5 or 10mins to mess with.

a few downsides though.... Im waiting for a nano-sim as i only have a micro-sim in my oppo. secondly the mate 9 is a little heavier than the find 7A but thats to be expected.

It feels like such a quality handset!


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 22, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Got the Mate 9 in.... What a beautiful phone!!
> 
> Even though my oppo Find 7A has the same IPS display and more ppi. the Mate 9 looks so much nicer and generally more vibrant when it comes to colors!!! build quality is absolutely beautiful! Better than any Samsung S8 or S8+ that ive actually had 5 or 10mins to mess with.
> 
> ...


huawei is promising, but in here its kinda hard to find. oppo and vivo everywhere


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

With the new Note 8 Price announcements i am holding out on purchasing any new phone and will stick with my Impulse purchase of my Moto G5 Plus since my Note 4 died from Internal RAM issue.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2017)

Got my new Nano sim and got everything transferred over. 

Ive gone from a rooted  android 4.4.4 custom rom to a stock 7.0. It feels kinda good loving the fingerprint scanner already so much more convenient then a swipe pattern or a pin number. 

I had to disable or uninstall quite a bit of bloat though but I'll most likely not root this device


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2017)

my phone cant do android pay anymore :O

Note 4, stock rom - custom recovery, rooted, adblocked, unrooted + stock boot.img flashed

working fine for a few months, now suddenly no dice. Gunna try flashing the stock recovery back on and see if that helps, without losing my adblocker.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2017)

anyone getting weird remnants on their display from the last thing that was shown?

i seem to be getting it now and then.

i have a Moto g4 plus with nougat, up to date.

weird as fuck. it shows up on screenshots too, so its not the screen failing.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2017)

pixel XL 128GB due to arrive on weds.

Time to finally retire the note 4, the stock OS annoyed me too much (older and newer samsungs didn't have the 'features' that annoyed me like quick connect and S-finder) and they're so anal now with android pay that i cant even do UI mods without breaking it - so 'pure' android it is.

Running my nexus 5 right now and i gotta say, for an old phone its better than the note 4 in every way except the camera, speakers and lack of AMOLED screen (blacks arent black)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2017)

Mussels said:


> my phone cant do android pay anymore :O
> 
> Note 4, stock rom - custom recovery, rooted, adblocked, unrooted + stock boot.img flashed
> 
> working fine for a few months, now suddenly no dice. Gunna try flashing the stock recovery back on and see if that helps, without losing my adblocker.


Sorry for not replying sooner. Try Magisk 13.3 with Magisk Hide and Core Only mode.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 26, 2017)

Mussels said:


> pixel XL 128GB due to arrive on weds.
> 
> Time to finally retire the note 4, the stock OS annoyed me too much (older and newer samsungs didn't have the 'features' that annoyed me like quick connect and S-finder) and they're so anal now with android pay that i cant even do UI mods without breaking it - so 'pure' android it is.
> 
> Running my nexus 5 right now and i gotta say, for an old phone its better than the note 4 in every way except the camera, speakers and lack of AMOLED screen (blacks arent black)



I am still running a Note 3 with recurrection remix os android 7.something and wont part with the phone because i can change battery when needed. no fused batteries for me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2017)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner. Try Magisk 13.3 with Magisk Hide and Core Only mode.



doesnt work - its all been blocked now. there is no working methods any more.

To clarify: I was unrooted, and still getting problems - the mere fact that a hash failed on the system partition was enough to block it.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2017)

Laurijan said:


> I am still running a Note 3 with recurrection remix os android 7.something and wont part with the phone because i can change battery when needed. no fused batteries for me.



My Nexus 6 doesn't have replaceable anything but I ca always find battery cases for that shit. I'm done with samsung's 3158463544 variants and issues stemming from those. On my Nexus 6 I get full LTE (unlike the S4 which had H+ at best), and my freakin sensors work!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2017)

i will sadly miss a user replaceable battery, but i know really good repair guys who i can just pay to do it for me without risk of ruining the phone.


----------



## Protagonist (Aug 26, 2017)

Android 8 Oreo, Got the update few days ago...

Much more smooth


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 26, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> My Nexus 6 doesn't have replaceable anything but I ca always find battery cases for that shit. I'm done with samsung's 3158463544 variants and issues stemming from those. On my Nexus 6 I get full LTE (unlike the S4 which had H+ at best), and my freakin sensors work!



I had to replace the headphone module and proximity sensor module with my note 3 and can say when you just dont ruin the screen its repairability is great. i think i bought 3 batteries for it over the time.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2017)

a lot of RMC's problems were that she had the chinese variant of the S4, so the LTE bands and everything were wrong, and her sensor issues were because of the custom ROM needed to get it working and in english.

sadly the hardware was different, so it wasnt possible to do a mainboard swap, or even run a regular english ROM on it.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah and the seller marketed it as the i9505 when it was really the i9507v!!  Fuckers! at least I finally have a legit phone now!!! Sticking with Nexus/Pixel phones


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2017)

apart from the (relatively) shitty camera i'm really enjoying this nexus 5 as my main phone, goddamn its aged well. Note 4 was lagging out with chat heads on messenger, this is not despite weaker hardware.

pixel should make me shit bricks in comparison.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2017)

Mussels said:


> doesnt work - its all been blocked now. there is no working methods any more.
> 
> To clarify: I was unrooted, and still getting problems - the mere fact that a hash failed on the system partition was enough to block it.


What a crock of horse dung :-/ Sorry to hear this. 

@remixedcat 
Want a link to my teams custom rom? I'll pm it to you if ya want.

@Laurijan 
I never bought into the Note hype. Always used an LG or a Google nexus model. Currently a Nexus 6 and thinking a OnePlus 3 for my next phone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2017)

Loving my mate 9.

I van squeeze almost 2 and a half days out of a single charge with my usage


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2017)

just discovered my nexus 5 has the unlimited google photo storage... abusing my 40Mb upload on my new net connection and backing up the 'important' photos (spam of my kid, and all the photos taken at my wedding)


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Aug 26, 2017)

I got my HTC U11 about a mounth ago and im loving it.
Fast, responsive, no crashes or bugs of any king, camera is awsome and battery life is ok, but i still got a 7500mah battery to back it up if needed.
My 4G conection from my provider goes up to speed of 110Mbps which is very awsome given the fact that i have 10GB to use every month.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 26, 2017)

I hate my tablet for not getting updates Huawei T1-10 A21L - never gets updates and no custom roms because this tablet is for some reason not very cooperative


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2017)

JrRacinFan said:


> What a crock of horse dung :-/ Sorry to hear this.
> 
> @remixedcat
> Want a link to my teams custom rom? I'll pm it to you if ya want.
> ...


Sure pm me pls


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> Sure pm me pls


PM sent. Share if you want. I just am unsure on the rules here in the clubhouse whether I am allowed to share publically on this site.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2017)

https://block-this.com/

lawdy, a root-free adblocker that actually works. i hid the notification from the app and just have one tiny icon thats not too annoying, and now i get adaway level adblocking without needing root.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 27, 2017)

Adguard worked OK as well.. It makes a "VPN" that it's routed thru to block


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2017)

i tried a bunch of them in preparation for the pixel XL, so far this is the best one of the rootless adblockers.

blocks the ads, blocks the popup windows as well (not just a blank white window leftover), easy to use, minimal footprint (just the padlock icon visible)


----------



## StefanM (Aug 27, 2017)

Protagonist said:


> Android 8 Oreo, Got the update few days ago...
> 
> Much more smooth



Can you check 3DMark Vulkan API Overhead feature test?
Performance is abysmal on Nexus 6P


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 29, 2017)

All right. Since the new Note 8 has been out ive been meaning to ask the question. Should i drop 930 on the unlocked version or try to hold out till pixel and see what will be the issue. I got around to play with the new Note 8 in a Tmobile store and it felt ok. I dont know if it was sluggish or it was Touchwiz animations. It felt slower than my G5 with Stock Android. I like the hardware and everything but im having a hard time justifying that price tag :x.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 14, 2017)

Finally got the XZ Premium around a couple of weeks ago, sadly only the luminous chrome was available so I got stuck with using a mirror  but I'm liking it so far


 

 
Noticably bigger and a bit heavier than the Z2 but eh worth it
ninja edit, noticed the screen caps in 4k lol too big


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2017)

PSA: Twice now i've had system updates fail to install on my pixel XL.

FIrst time around i had to factory reset to make it install, as support couldnt figure it out
second time around (today) i figured it out - android system updates wont install if you have a VPN active. support confirmed that VPN's can cause download issues, but it downloaded 100% and just failed to install.

So if you're having issues with android updates, try turning off your VPN based ad blocker before going to tech support


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2017)

Mussels said:


> https://block-this.com/
> 
> lawdy, a root-free adblocker that actually works. i hid the notification from the app and just have one tiny icon thats not too annoying, and now i get adaway level adblocking without needing root.



Finally giving this a shot over the next few days. I got accustomed to Adaway which is fantastic and takes care of everything pretty much, but I'm definitely interested in trying out something for a little bit that doesn't require root.

Just got it installed, and every ingredient looks good so far. If it works as well as I hope, I'll be pushing it to all my android friends that have no idea about as blocking.


----------



## StefanM (Oct 27, 2017)

Android 8.1 beta released.

New Vulkan driver performs yet worse


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Android 8.1 beta released.
> 
> New Vulkan driver performs yet worse


still beta, dont expect too much 
they will improve that, just see


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 7, 2017)

i dunno why instagram stop using chronological for feed
every i open my feed, it filled with stupid pics
i flag that, but it comes again and again, like instagram ignore it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2017)

I got an Nvidia shield K1 tablet that I've been using for years.. But the problem im having is that my internet browsing experience has gone way down hill due to the amount of ads that some websites have is anyone else experiencing the same thing or is it just me? Im using Chrome for android but ive just started using free adblocker browser and it feels like a breath of fresh air compared to being completely suffocated by ads which choke this tegra CPU


----------



## StefanM (Nov 28, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> still beta, dont expect too much
> they will improve that, just see



You must have the second sight 

Oreo 8.1 Beta 2 released
Vulkan is now faster than OpenGL


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 28, 2017)

I’m switching over from iPhone 6s Plus just brought the google pixel 2 xl comes in next week can’t wait


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 1, 2018)

Back on the android side. iPhone 6S Plus to Galaxy Note 8 and simply loving it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Back on the android side. iPhone 6S Plus to Galaxy Note 8 and simply loving it.



Note 8 eh? How's it treating you so far?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh I updated phones again too. Got a LG G6 for work and LG V30 for me. Both aren't awful


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 3, 2018)

JrRacinFan said:


> Note 8 eh? How's it treating you so far?


Man I love it

The screen is gorgeous 
The phone is amazingly light and very thin despite the screen size
It’s very snappy even with all my apps running 
And the stylus with live messages make texting the wife very interesting 

Definitely worth the buy


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 3, 2018)

Love Android! How did I miss this thread?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2018)

after a couple of month with a Nokia 5 Next in line is a Nokia 8 .... why not a Galaxy S8 or 9 ... well i had the option to take any of the 3 ... but i settled for the one with the best value  ok no "infinity" screen  but still fine, on par with a Galaxy S8 Exynos, slightly above the S8 SD835 (which is probably due to the fact that Nokia has strictly no bloatware added ) not really far from the S9 either ....

what's the main argument? well 3 of them 1. pure stock Android (and not even needing a custom ROM to make it good ) 2. price wise ... the actual flagship line of some manufacturer are a joke ... 499chf for a Nokia 8 or 999/1199 for a S8/S9? 3. build quality well even the 160ish $ Nokia 5 has it, Aluminum unibody is still sexy ... bonus 4th .... it's Nokia (well HMD )

well i know with a contract i could care less for the price ... tho it would still cost the double, just the amount would've been splited over 24 month and 999chf is not a interesting price for anyone, be it in one go or 24x41.625, actually a friend told me "why do you care for the phone with your contract ... it's free..." a typical case of someone who does not understand how contract work   after telling him i would pay ~60chf a month with the Nokia 8 or ~80chf with the S9 he retracted his word and changed his mind over the OnePlus 5, another one what is usually half the price, instead of a S9 


took it in 64gb 4gb Tempered blue


contract confirmed and waiting on delivery


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2018)

I picked up a new tablet on sale. From $266 to $202..

Lenovo Tab 4 8 Plus. 

My Nvdia Shield K1 got so painfully slow and laggy and I think the memory card reader was dying. 

New tablet is such a breath of fresh air


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I picked up a new tablet on sale. From $266 to $202.. Lenovo Tab 4 8 Plus.


Not bad.


FreedomEclipse said:


> My Nvdia Shield K1 got so painfully slow and laggy and I think the memory card reader was dying.


You likely need to do a fresh install with a custom rom that won't crap out over time.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2018)

all my android hardware gets custom roms as they get old, but it sucks as you tend to lose features

(galaxy note tablets lose the pen features, phones lose NFC/banking stuff, etc)

throw in shit like pokemon go and basic apps like snapchat not working on custom roms, and the concept of reviving old hardware becomes more problematic - i've even heard of video streaming apps refusing to work on custom roms because "piracy"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not bad.
> 
> You likely need to do a fresh install with a custom rom that won't crap out over time.



I'll probably get around to it now. One off the reasons I didn't want to touch it was because of all the manga I had downloaded on it. 

It was such a lag fest. Waking the tablet and loading up chrome with 3 or 4 tabs open would take forever if not lag out other apps or cause them to crash. That was what I had to deal with. All I ever had running in the background was chrome and mangareader


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> All I ever had running in the background was chrome and mangareader


I'll bet money that there were other apps running in the background that you didn't notice. It's very common problem with even expert Android users and is easy to overlook.

What model of Shield do you have?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll bet money that there were other apps running in the background that you didn't notice. It's very common problem with even expert Android users and is easy to overlook.
> 
> What model of Shield do you have?








Afaik there was always one tablet made and no variants.

I dont think it was a lot of background tasks either as I run with half the google trash disabled and dont install a lot of stuff.. I dont even have games on it. usage was 70% Manga reader and 30% video streamer.

I think Nvidia f**ked it by pulling further support for it to it wont even get Oreo officially. They never even came out with a newer tablet and i dont think they will for a few years if anything.


----------



## erixx (Jun 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lenovo Tab 4 8 Plus.


Amazing phablet.
Me too. Loved it friday when it arrived. But it started to install one firmware update after another (5 waves) and then it bricked. Been trying to get it working the whole weekend... no way, it's going back. I will not let it update so fast


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2018)

erixx said:


> Amazing phablet.
> Me too. Loved it friday when it arrived. But it started to install one firmware update after another (5 waves) and then it bricked. Been trying to get it working the whole weekend... no way, it's going back. I will not let it update so fast



Im sorry for your loss -- I went through wave after wave of these firmware updates too but i got lucky i guess... I thought they werent installing properly at first hence the continuous wave. Best send yours back for a refund i think or contact Lenovo support


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 19, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Afaik there was always one tablet made and no variants.


They made a couple of variants, but only a couple. That model has a great custom rom from CyanogenMod/LineageOS. Go check it out.


----------



## erixx (Jun 21, 2018)

Today i received notice that RMA (for bricking during updates) is accepted and a new Tab 4 Plus has been send to me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2018)

Is there a way to turn my phone off so it doesn't listen to me and direct its ads towards me? I mean seriously this thing is listening to me and its annoying. Its an LG G6.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 22, 2018)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there a way to turn my phone off so it doesn't listen to me and direct its ads towards me? I mean seriously this thing is listening to me and its annoying. Its an LG G6.


ads? are you sure its not from the apps that you install there and displaying ads


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2018)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there a way to turn my phone off so it doesn't listen to me and direct its ads towards me? I mean seriously this thing is listening to me and its annoying. Its an LG G6.


Root, and disable/freeze/remove the offending app. You'll have to figure out which app is causing the problem. AdAway and a good firewall will go a long way to solving these problems.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Afaik there was always one tablet made and no variants.
> 
> I dont think it was a lot of background tasks either as I run with half the google trash disabled and dont install a lot of stuff.. I dont even have games on it. usage was 70% Manga reader and 30% video streamer.
> 
> I think Nvidia f**ked it by pulling further support for it to it wont even get Oreo officially. They never even came out with a newer tablet and i dont think they will for a few years if anything.



Another Shield K1 Owner here. I am super displeased that Nvidia decided to drop support for the tablet. It is an absolutely awesome piece of hardware. Sad to see that they wont upgrade it to even 7.1.1 to fix half the bugs of Vanila 7.0


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2018)

Picked up a Nabi Big Tab HD 20 for $10. The size at 20” is amazing and the specs are great but it sucks that Nabi only updated it to KitKat. Which doesn’t make sense as the specs can easily handle Marshmallow or above being powered by a Nvidia Tegra 4


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 14, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Picked up a Nabi Big Tab HD 20 for $10. The size at 20” is amazing and the specs are great but it sucks that Nabi only updated it to KitKat. Which doesn’t make sense as the specs can easily handle Marshmallow or above being powered by a Nvidia Tegra 4


The good new however is that Google has committed to supporting 4.4 until 2020 in th Google Play store, but even after that most apps will still work as long as they use DALVIC and the now current versions of A.R.T.. So you'll still get some decent life out of it. Enjoy!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> The good new however is that Google has committed to supporting 4.4 until 2020 in th Google Play store, but even after that most apps will still work as long as they use DALVIC and the now current versions of A.R.T.. So you'll still get some decent life out of it. Enjoy!


That’s great to hear but sadly some apps are already unsupported like Hulu and YouTube TV


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 14, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> That’s great to hear but sadly some apps are already unsupported like Hulu and YouTube TV


Not true. I have an older 4.4.2 tablet and I have Hulu, Netflix and Youtube TV on it. The trick is, install it on a supported device, extract the app with and app extractor and then copy it to the NBT and install. From then on the app with still be able to update from Google Play.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true. I have an older 4.4.2 tablet and I have Hulu, Netflix and Youtube TV on it. The trick is, install it on a supported device, extract the app with and app extractor and then copy it to the NBT and install. From then on the app with still be able to update from Google Play.


That sounds like a good work around but my other devices are iPhones and iPads


Would any Apk work


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 14, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> That sounds like a good work around but my other devices are iPhones and iPads


Maybe a friend who has an Android phone can help you out?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2018)

just google "youtube tv apk" and you'll get plenty of hits for APK hosting sites

as always run an antivirus scan on them if you dont trust the site, but its quite simple to find them


----------



## Jez :) (Jul 22, 2018)

Been an Android user since 2011. My current phone is the Google Pixel. Now, I have to think of a replacement.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 22, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> 999/1199 for a S8/S9?



I paid 19.99€ for my Samsung Galaxy s8 plus


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I paid 19.99€ for my Samsung Galaxy s8 plus


Under contract?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Under contract?



Yes, every 2 years i can have a phone for 20€/30€ it doesn't matter which one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes, every 2 years i can have a phone for 20€/30€ it doesn't matter which one


Not a fan of contracts myself, so I tend to buy my phones outright. Of course I require phones that can be rooted and generally swing toward unlocked brands.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes, every 2 years i can have a phone for 20€/30€ it doesn't matter which one


nope   contract aren't a "you get a phone for *20€/30€*"

it's like a car leasing  

for example, my Nokia 8 (499chf) with a contract was 0chf my contract monthly cost is 59.79chf but only for 24 month in 21 month from today it will cost 39chf, since i will have finished to pay the 499chf (24x20.79~) that my Nokia 8 cost 

my Nokia 8 still cost me 499chf (well... that one is totally worth it tho ... ) nonetheless luckily i did wait till april of this year since it went down from 799chf (not that it wasn't worth it at the previous price ... that was still 200/400chf less than the flagship from some other brands and still competing with them)

it's the same as buying a plain silicone case for 39chf in a local store (or online ... pfahaha) or getting one online for 1.34$ on aliexpress  

and it's 3D printed 



outside of that ... i got a 128gb uSD for a ridiculously low price and decided that 64+0 and 2 SIM wasn't very useful (as i was almost always at 95% full) so then 64+128 is way more comfy


----------



## FireFox (Jul 22, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope  contract aren't a "you get a phone for *20€/30€*"
> 
> it's like a car leasing



In my case it's. 

I pay 100€ monthly for:

1 - My phone +30GB mobile Data 
2 - My Wife's phone + 10GB mobile Data
3 - Internet at home 
4 - Free Channels 
5 - Sim Card with 5GB Data ( it can be used on Tablets or Mobile USB stick + Laptops )
6 - Landline



lexluthermiester said:


> Not a fan of contracts myself,



I didn't like either but for me it's cheaper because i use a lot my phone.


----------

